# Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w



## bachi

Hola les envío el circuito de un amplificador de 200w que funciona perfectamente, espero les sirva.

El transformador debe poder suministrar 500W de potencia, 50VAC-50VAC en el secundario; primario según la red: 120VAC ó 220VAC.

Los condensadores deben ser de 10.000uF/80V minimo. Ideal de 15.000uF/80V.

El puente rectificador debe ser de 35 Amperios a 400V para trabajar tranquilos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Otrebor

Bueno, como nadie puso el esquema del amplificador ampliado a 400w por canal me puse a buscarlo y lo encontre, tarde un rato pero lo encontre.
Una duda que tengo es de cuanto que amperaje tiene que ser el transformador, si alguien  me podria desir se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Manonline

Si el transformador entrega 50vac en el secundario y como dice bachi tiene que ser de 500w, entonces si

I.V = W

W/V = I

entonces

500w/50v = 10Amperes

jeje... espero qe les haya servido.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola:

El Amplificador *Cuasicomplementario* que menciona el compañero bachi en este post, está completamente explicado en esta dirección, http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Amplificador-estereo-400watts.asp. La persona que comercializa este amplificador se llama Jorge L. Jimenez, es de Barranquilla, Colombia. Él en su pagina web, http://www.ladelec.com/comoarme.htm, tambien igualmente explica paso a paso la construcción del mismo, con fotos y diagramas fáciles de entender. 

Anexo su guia, fotos del amplificadorfcador, para que el quiera construirlo, lo haga.

- El transformador ideal es de 120V ó 220 V a 50-0-50 Vac de 5 Amperios por rama, en su version monofónica o el doble por rama, 10 A, para la versión estereo. 

- Los condensadores deben ser de 10.000uF/80V minimo. Ideal de 15.000uF/80V. 

- El puente rectificador debe ser de 35 Amperios a 400V.

Gracias y suerte.


----------



## zeuspower

Los PCB del amplificador en su version cuasicomplementaria, que igualmente tambien comercializa el señor Jorge L. Jimenez, en su página web www.ladelec.com son:


----------



## zeuspower

Amigos como este post estaba como un poco desordenado..trate de darle un orden...

Este diagrama junto con sus impresos (pcb y serigrafia) corresponde a la version *Complementaria* del amplificador de 400w, del señor Jorge L. Jimenez que comercializa  através de su pagina web.

Espero que esto haya sido de su agrado..

Suerte y Gracias.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola. aca subo la simulacion del amplificador de 400W en cuestion ..esta simulacion la realize con proteus..y se ve muy bien..los dejo para que opinen..cualquier inquietud acerca de este amplificador vayan a los enlaces que publique...
"El amplificador que menciona elcompañero bachi en este post, está completamente explicado en esta dirección, http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Amplificador-estereo-400watts.asp. La persona que comercializa este amplificador se llama Jorge L. Jimenez, es un paisano, de Barranquilla, Colombia. Él en su pagina web, http://www.ladelec.com/comoarme.htm, tambien igualmente explica paso a paso la construcción del mismo, con fotos y diagramas fáciles de entender. "

lo unico es que no se guien por el PCB de esa pagina esta mal al igual que la serigrafia del impreso..lo demas funciona todo OK..

Saludos.


----------



## carlos3333

Hola   amigos  como  estan? no hace  mucho  que me  inicié  en  esta  pagina,    y  en  esta  oportunidad   me  encontré  con  este  tema.     el  amplificador  que  se  muestra  a inicio  de  este  tema   lo  ensamble   hace  varios  meses,   y  es  el  que  actualmente   utilizo.       Dejenme  decirles  que  se  desempeña  muy   bien.     la    distorción   es  muy  baja  y  la  calidad  del  amplificador   es  extraordinaria,     yo    no  ensamble   utilisando   un  transformador  de  1500w   con  55 + 55  Vc.a (110 Vc.a  con  toma  central),  esto  da  un  voltaje  en  continua de  +/-  77 vcd   y  filtros de  10.000uf  que  boy  a  cambiar  en  estos  dias   por  unos  de  15.000uf  90v (los  que   usa   el  peavey  800).
     mi   unico  inconveniente  fué  los  transistores  de  salida,   porque  dicha  placa   utiliza transistores  complementarios  (ecg  58 y  59);   haci  que  les  monte  los  transistores  2sc5200 y los 2sa1943;    5  por  lado (10  en  total).    el   pre  que  utilicé  es  uno  muy  facil  de ensamblar  se  los  dejo  a  continuación:  

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page101.htm

       Este   pre   tambien  tiene   excelente  calidad,   mi  inconveniente   fué  en encontrar  los  selectores,    haci  que  me  decidí  usar los  potenciometros   comunes.    
       otra   cosa,   si  alguien  se  interesa  pueden  utilizar  el  sistema   bridge  que  se  muestra  a  continuación:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1557

miren  bien  solo   hablo  de  la  etapa  inversora, la  cual  utiliza  el  tl071.
la  fuente del   pre  es  de  +/- 24 Vcd,   y  si  le  agregan esta  etapa  la  cual se  alimenta  de  +/-  15 vcd,    tendran  que  agregar  unos  zener  de 15  voltios  y  resistencias, bueno  eso  se  los  dejo  a  su  gusto.  El   amplificador  que  ensamble  suministra  casi  600w,  y  en  teoria  agregándole  la  etapa  bridge,  (utilizando  los  dos  canales  en  uno)    puede  hasta  triplicar  la  potencia.   miren  la  conexión  en  bridge:   pero  sin  utilizar  el  xover  en la entrada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1596

buenos  amigos,  tengo  que  decirles  una  cosa:  algunos  estan  confundidos con  el  plano  que  se  muestra  en la  pagina:  www.ladelec.com     puesto  que  la  placa  de  impreso  que  muestran  aparece  otro,  que  es  el  mismo,  pero  con  algunas  modificaciones,  y  empleando  otros  transistores,   yo  tambien  pasé  por  ha,  pero  hoy  estoy  bien  claro,  el  amplificador  que  ensamble  es  el  que  se  muestra  en  la  placa  de  impreso,  esta  hecho  exactamente  como  se  muestra  hay,    para  estos  dias  le  mostrare  el  plano. amigo  zeuspower  me  podras  conseguir   algunos   plano  que  sale  en  el  cd-rom  de  audio  que  venden  en  ladelec,  ya  que  eres  amigo  de  jorge,  bueno  si  tienes  el  cd-rom,  me  podrias  enviar  algunos  temas  a mi  correo.

bueno  hasta  pronto


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.

Aca anexo la simulacion que realice del amplificador que aparece al principio, toco reemplazar los transistores de salida ya que no aparecen en el simulador, pero bueno, la esencia es la misma.
Lo unico malo es que no acepta entradas de señal mayores a 0,4 Vrms AC, ya que a partir de esta se presenta distorsion en su señal de salida.

Bueno aca le dejo dos simulaciones , una con proteus 7.1sp2 y otra con NI EWB 10.

Si alguien lo puede modificar para mejorar los problemas que encontré bienvenido.

espero comentarios de la simulacion.

Saludos.


----------



## NESTOR

bachi dijo:
			
		

> Hola les envío el circuito de un amplificador de 200w, espero les sirva.
> 
> Saludos


hola queria saber  que pasaria si quitara dos de los transistores de potencia?


----------



## zeuspower

Hola Nestor..te comento que los transistores que tienes encerrados son los de potencia o de salida..estos van anclados o sujetados al disipador de aluminio.y el resto de circuito es el driver o es el que maneja la potencia de los de salida...

Ya entiendes...

Suerte..


----------



## NESTOR

entonces puedo armarlo con el impreso de la primera pagina?


----------



## NESTOR

hola todavia no he entendido cual es el de 400w y cual es el de 200w
pe podrian esplicar?


----------



## NESTOR

bachi dijo:
			
		

> Hola les envío el circuito de un amplificador de 200w, espero les sirva.
> 
> Saludos


hola, queria saber que pasaria si quito dos de los transistores de potencia o si añado mas transistores?


----------



## einstein

bachi dijo:
			
		

> si, y funciona perfectamente.
> 
> saludos


tu que ya lo armaste te quiero preguntar cual levanta mas los bajos  este de luci perro 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1170 
o este que esta posteado
porque arme el de luci perro pero la verdad no me convence nose si ya lo armarias tu el de luci y ando en busca de otro asi de sencillo pero que de mas ponch


----------



## einstein

este lo cheque con el simulador es con +-55 volts y aguanta señales mas grandes sin distorcion es lo mismo que le primero pero modificado aber que les parece


----------



## HBL

Cuando se habla del amplificador de 200 W solo estas hablando de la versión mono, 400 W versión stereo, sin embargo sin los 4 transistores de potencia solo es el pre driver, con los 4 hablas de la etapa total de potencia, aun así te aseguro que por simple calculo le añades otros dos transistores mas, en total 6 a la salida, refuerzas la potencia final.


----------



## Emilio E.

Me fije en la pagina de ladelec y da las dimensiones de un transformador. de 800w creo que mono larga 400w y lo que esta recuadrado es lo necesario para ampliarlo a esa potencia


----------



## zeuspower

Hola:

Navegando en la pagina de ladelec, aparece un nuevo  impreso , el cual segun en la  página del creador , dice que sirve tanto para la configuracion complementaria, como para la cuasicomplementaria, la cual fue publicada en los primeros mensajes.

Estas son la cara de componentes y la del impreso propiamente.

Saludes y que la pasen bien.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola a todos.

Aca muestro el  PCB  de la  Fuente de alimentacion   del Amplificador y el   pcb  del   Preamplificador Estero con control de tonos .

Espero les sirva para sus proyectos personales.

Felices fiestas.


----------



## nachoti

Buenas noches,

A los amigos del foro les cuento que armé este amplificador de LADELEC hace unos seis meses, para ello utilice una fuente de poder con +/- 65 V y un Trafo que entrega 47-0-47 y 1600VA rectificado con un puente de 35 Amps y utilizando un capacitor de 36000uF/100V en cada rama, hasta ahora ha funcionado sin inconvenientes, salvo el bajo nivel de entrada de 400mV, que produce una rápida saturación pero trataré de subsanar este detalle reduciendo el nivel de realimentación. 

Para mejorar el desempeño estoy utilizando 4 pares de transistores 2SC3858 en cada canal con resistencias de 0,33 ohms en el emisor, de esta manera he podido manejar cargas de 4 Ohms sin problema.

En resumen, funciona OK.


----------



## ricardo73

Estuve por ahi navegando y me encontre con este documento en el cual explican este amplificador.

Para las personas que lo armaron y no les funciono creo que esto les ayuda a entenderlo--.


----------



## ladelec

La tarjeta sigue al esquema del amplificador de 400 W el cual se encuentra en http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=51
Sin embargo es bien sabido que para usar los transistores en modo complementario hay que cambiar la posicion de la R de emisor del driver TIP42C. 
Esto implicaba cortarlas pistas y para evitar esto se dejaron los orificios para que segun nuestro caso la coloquemos en modo cuasi o complementario.

El esquema es perfecto. Para los novatos la explicación del circuito está acá: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=51
y el tutorial para armarlo paso a paso se encuentra acá: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=60

Solo les escribo para decirles que Unicrom me ha pedido permiso para publicar mi Amplificador de 400 w pero el artículo original está en mi web acá: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=51
Las instrucciones para el montaje paso a paso acá: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=60

Lo del circuito impreso tiene una leyenda "vista de la calidad de nuestros impresos" por lo que no es el del esquema sino que ese es complementario. Igualmente es perfecto también.

No publiqué el impreso esperando venderlo y así ha sucedido.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos atodos,el amplificador de ladelec meparece un buen amplificador aun que no excelente,pero actualmente se monta en equipos de sonido aqui en mi pais para reemplazar integrados muy caros,hasta donde se y e escuchado es el mejorsito ya que tiene un buen golpe de bajo,hice la etapa de luciperrro la de 600 wattios y la boy a probar con parlantes de 18" por que lo que quiero es que me supere a la de ladelec.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

bachi hice tu amplificador y suena bastante bien mejor dicho elegante sigue en lo del foro no te rindas si en el foro hay jente con circuitos de como los tda y son populares como tu no estas en los de arriba si tu amplificador suena muy bueno y bastante duro lo hice y lo vendi y lo ponen a trabajar a 2 ohmios y no le pasa nada , ahora estoy en la construccion de una qsc rx700 avr como me va


----------



## nachoti

Buenas tardes,

Estoy de acuerdo con Fredy Esneider, el amplificador funciona bastante bien y aunque no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlo a 2 ohms lo he utilizado todo el tiempo a 4 ohms sin tener problemas, de todas maneras me aseguré montando 8 transistores de salida por canal.

A DJ PIPE le comento que las fotos del amplificador se encuentran en www.ladelec.com, alli trambién hay una guía para el ensamble de este circuito.

En resumen, me ha ido bien con este circuito, tan es así que voy a ensamblar dos tarjetas mas para armar un biamplificado, las cuatro tarjetas las alimentaré con un viejo transformador de 100 V AC con tap, 2 KVA, que recupere de un equipo médico en desuso. Subiré algunas fotos cuando termine las otras dos y lo tenga andando.

Saludos y agradezco a todos aquellos que con sus aportes permiten que personas como yo  aprendamos cada día un poco más.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

hola gente del foro soy fredy estoy en la construccion del pcb , yo ya hice el mio pero es muy grande estoy haciendolo mas pequeño para gente del foro ,para publicarlo ,tambien estoy haciendo el pcb del preamplificador para que lo arme y lo vendan que de seguro este amplificador no los hara quedar mal  se los aseguro que ya echo 2 de estoy y trabajan a 2ohnios perfecto, lo unico que les digo es que la resistencia de 68k que se encuentra a la entrada la bajen a 56k y la de retroalimentacion tambien a 56k , y el voltage que es de 75+-   lo dejen a 65+- para que lo puedan  trabajar a a 2ohnios y no tendran ningun problema su potencia final es de 340w con esta modificacion  reales, como viene normalmente no entrega mas de 185w a 4 ohnios a 75+-, si lo trabajamos con la midificacion a 75+- se satura muy rapido y comienza a sonar gangoso y no se puede trabajar a 2 ohnios si no a 4 , y es mejor colocar 4 parlantes de 8 que 4 y va sonar muy duro , y es un amplificador que trama a la gente y ele gusta el sonido del golpe del bajo , se los recomiendo-   para los que quieren mas potencia les recomiendo el qsc700mx que se encuentra en el foro tiene mejor golpe de bajo por lo que es de mas potencia pero este amplificador sale un poco mas caro para fabricarlo oero son los 2 unicos que verdaderamente si funcionan bien con todas las de la ley atem fredy el gallo


----------



## FBustos

Hola Fredy, que tal?.

Podrias ser tan gentil de enviar el pcb por que tengo un problema parecido al tuyo (no me calzan algunos componentes en la placa al momento de montarlo, y la distribucion de los componentes creo que no es la correcta)

Otra cosa, yo pretendo usarlo con una fuente de +-65v y segun mis calculos tendria que realizar un cambio similar al que mencionas tu acerca de la resistencia de retroalimentacion, es decir, pienso que para 65v es necesario bajar la resist de 68k a 51k, para que pueda aceptar mas de 0.4v en la linea de entrada. 

Muchas gracias a todos los que leen


----------



## flaviosboy

hola. para alimentar dos amplificador tendre que duplicar el amperaje de la fuente? o no es necesario?


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

FLAVIOSBOY   si tiene que duplicar el amperaje  , por que amenor voltage mas amperaje  pero telo recomiendo no e podido enviar las fotos por que no se como se mandan , no tengo camara ni tengo celular con camara   gracias  si me ayudan ,  este mismo amplificador lo hice  pero en forma puente  y suena con mucho mas bajo mejor dicho inprecionante , lo unico es que como va en puente lo mimino que puedo bajar la carga es a 4 ohnios  y no a 2 como se utilisa pero es lo mejor de lo mejor hace 2 meses vendo este amplificador a las personas que me lo piden  y llevo 10 hechos y ninguno me ha quedado mal es mejor en forma puente


----------



## nuk

hola ala gente del foro una consulta referida al amplificador de 200 400w de LA DELEC 
- tengo un problema el esquema y el PCB que estan el la pagina 1 & 2  no me coisiden y algunos valores canbian quisiera un PCB de este amplificador si fueran tan amables ya que por ahi en las primeras paginas dicen que los PCB's de la DELEC no sirven quisiera saber si esto es cierto para poder armar de una ves este amplificador de antemano gracias a toda la gente del foro. 
---------
♫nuk♫
---------


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

aqui les envio el pcb en pcb wizard, esta un poco feo pero este es que ensamblo

aqui les envio otro pcb para que lo, habran

hay les mando los valores de los componentes


----------



## cevv

hola   fredy,  ese  amplificador  ya  lo  he  armado,  pero necesito es la pcb del complementario!.     Tu  la  posees?


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

cevv yo hice ese amplificador y no suena ygual al cuasimentario  yo tengo el pcb lo voy a publicar  pero no se deja trabajar a 2ohnios


----------



## diotipalomo

fredy esneider valdes  compañero nesesito que me ayudes  yo quiero hacer el amplificador    complementario pero tengo un problemita el condensador c2 de100 microfaradio y el condensador  c4 de 47 microfaradios  no me indica la polaridad  quisiera saver hacia donde va el positivo y el negativo del condensador  en el diagrama porque no lo espesifica  y tanbien quisiera saver   si las resistencia de salidas son de 0.2homio o 0.22homio me puede ayudar


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

para la gente del foro  sera que me podran ayudar ,esque ahora trabajo con el proteus 7.2 y quisiera saber como los paso los pcb al foro en forma de pdf gracias por la respuestas


----------



## mnicolau

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> para la gente del foro  sera que me podran ayudar ,esque ahora trabajo con el proteus 7.2 y quisiera saber como los paso los pcb al foro en forma de pdf gracias por la respuestas



Hola fredy, si no tiene la opción de exportar a pdf el proteus, bajate el dopdf:

www.dopdf.com

Es gratis y te permite convertir cualquier archivo q pueda imprimirse, a pdf. En la página hay un video q explica cómo usarlo, es muy sencillo...

Saludos


----------



## diotipalomo

compañeros no me han respondido las pregunta  por favor no me innoren   la pregunta es   sobre el diadrama que publico zeus power en la primera pagina estoy hablando de un  diagrama   de un amplificador de 400 watios  por favor si hay algien que sepa  sobre este amplificadorcador me puede ayudar la duda que yo tengo es  con la polaridad de los condensadores el de 100microfaradio y el de  47 microfaradio  por favor    respondanme


----------



## cevv

diotipalomo,  este  es un esquema del amplificador de 400w  complementario.

Si  tienes  aun más  dudas  por  favor  adjunta  en un  mensaje  el  diagrama y   yo  te digo  la  polaridad.

    El  Condensador de 100uf 100v que  viene  despues de la resistencia de 560 lo  puedes  cambiar  por uno de 47uf.

Abajo te adjunto el esquema modificado.


----------



## cevv

Aqui  esta  otra  vez.    Si vez  lineas  que  que  se  cruzan  y  no  vez  el  "nodo"  ya  sabes  que  no  van  conectadas.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

muchachos les envio el amplificador de ladalec

les mando el pcb

les mando la celigrafia

muchachos este amplificador viene con solo 2 transistores no le puse 4  , si lo quiere esteero hacer otro igual

les mando el diagrama

aqui les mando el amplificador de 200w en modo complementario disculpe los errores del pasado este si lo arme primero y lo puse a trabajar

amplificador con todos los componentes y pcb ampliado

el pcb

la seligrafia

otro a color

me disculpan  por alguna falla pero ami se sono muy bien, o me avisan  otro dia les mando el control  de tonos

amplificador todo

pcb

seligrafia

el anterior tiene muchos desperfectos , y el nuevo no , disculpan los errores


----------



## Elebrino

lei un par lo del impreso y yo me fabrique este lo estoy utilizando hace ya un año, es del cuasicomplementario en cuanto tnega una foto la cargo para que vean como quedo. un saludo


----------



## luisloco

este tengo una pregunta me gustaria saber si le puedo colocar solamente 2 transistores en vez de cuatro y si puedo usar esto transistores "c3854 y a 1490" en vez de los " c3858 y a1494" porq aca en colombia muy poco se consiguen esos transistores me gustaria saber si eso me sirven


----------



## bachi

Hola si puedes usar dos transistores en vez de cuatro, solo que disminuirias la potencia del amplificador. y con respecto al usar los C3854-A1490 por los C3858-A1494 estos ultimos manejan mas voltaje, corriente, potencia. Aquì te anexo los datasheet para que compares

Saludos

Aquì anexo el PCB lo puedes utilizar para el cuasi o el complementario, debes tener en cuenta que uno varìa del otro en dos detalles que son: 
1- cambiar de sito la resistencia de 150 ohm
2- igualmente cambiar la base del transistor de salida de la misma resistencia del paso anterior.
aqui estan las dos fotos para que compares y veas los detalles.

Espero me entiendas y si alguna duda pregunta.


saludos


----------



## mts204

Amigo bachi, como andaria este circuito en 8ohms? quisiera armarlo, para unos selenium 15pw3 de 250w, este circuito andaria bien?.. 

Otra duda, para armar el cuasicomplementario, los 4 transistores de salida son 2sc3858 ? y si armo el complementarios la salida son dos pares 2sc3858-2sa1494, correcto?

espero me aclaren las dudas, gracias

saludos!


----------



## oZon

Holaas 

puedes usar tambien los 2sc5200 y los 2sa1943 que son los que yo utilice y rinden de marabilla 
pero deben de ser los originales ya que tendras problemas al momento del funcionamiento a toda potencia

oZon


----------



## davidmedinarcp

huki dijo:
			
		

> amigos estoy imteresado en armar este amplificador pero no entiendo esto de los pbc,cual debo usar para armarlo ahh otra cosa tompoco entiendo mucho esto de complementario ya que en otro pcb no lo dice es por eso que me confundo un poco.disculpen mi poca comprencion.



Hola que tal, mira con respecto a lo de complementario y cuasicomplementario, esto quiere decir que la placa del amplificador, utiliza transistores para la etapa de salida del tipo PNP y NPN si es complementaria, ya que usa transistores de iguales caracteristicas pero que trabajan con  tensiones diferentes. Para un amplificador cuasicomplementario utiliza un solo tipo de transistor, en este caso para este amplificador del tipo NPN. En mi opinion, es mejor utilizar una placa cuasicomplementaria, porque solo tienes que comprar un solo tipo de transistor. Debes de estar muy alerta de la placa que vas a utilizar, ya que el voltaje de alimentacion es alto y los chispazos son grandes.... SUERTE:::::

Aqui  dejo el diagrama para uno del tipo cuasicomplementario....[/img]


----------



## huki

gracias por responder ahora me quedo claro el tema.tengo una consulta mas sobre el amplificador.los 200w los obtengo con dos transistores de potencia o con los cuatro,ahh en que impedancia trabajan los 200w y los 400w,dicen que la vercion complementaria es mejor para sonidos bajos.bueno gracias y suerte


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal, con respecto a tus dudas primero debo aclarate que una tarjeta amplificadora de este tipo no te puede entregar en terminos normales 400w, solo te entrega los 200w para la cual esta diseñada, si quieres que te entregue 400w consulta la pagina Ladelec.com.co y ahi te muestran las modoficaciones que se le hacen a la placa y a la fuente de alimentacion para llegar a esta potencia. La potencia de 200wrms la logras con los 4 transistores y alimentando la tarjeta con sus respectivos +/-75vcc, si el voltaje es menor la potencia disminuye.

Segun el autor del circuito, los 200wrms se obtuvieron al trabajar con una impedancia de 8ohm, si la colocas a 4ohm te deberia de sonar mucho mas, pero recuerda a menor impedancia mayor potencia, mayor distorsion armonica TDH, mayor temperatura en los transistores, te recomiendo un buen disipador y 2 ventiladores para refrescar el circuito. El amperaje del transformador debe estar por el orden de los 4 a 5 amperes para mono y de 8 a 10 amperes para estereo.

Y por ultimo no te sabria explicar cual placa seria mejor para lo que buscas si la complementaria o la cuasicomplementaria, pero si te sirve de algo he desramado amplificador profesionales como PEAVEY y QSC y trabajan en cuasicomplementario. Si tienes la oprtunidad de desarmar uno te daras cuenta. Estamos en contacto cualquier duda estamos a la orden....


----------



## huki

que tal y gracias por responder mis preguntas,te cuento que estuve navegando en ladelec y no dice nada de como hacerlo para los 400w mono.bueno el amplificador. lo estoy por usar solamente para poner musica y creo que los 200w me van a alcanzar y sobrar.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.

Aqui coloco los pcb's y los serigrafias de componentes del Amplificador de 400w en su version Complementaria y Cuasicomplementaria.

Estan listos para imprimir.....

Ojala les sirvan..

Suerte y buen dia.

Saludos..

NOTA: El zener es de 18V no de 12V....disculpen el error de tipografia....


----------



## huki

amigo zeuspower tengo una pregunta para hacerte cual es el de 200w y el de 400w por que la verdad no lo se,dicen que los 200w es con los 4transistores y otros dicen que con 4 transistores tenes los 400w y que solo ay que quitarle dos la verdad no entiendo,vos me podrias ayudar o alguien que lo alla armado.gracias por los pcb.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola Huki.
La condicion de que el amplificador proporcione los 200w o los 400w, los determina 2 factores, segun mi opinion personal:
- Cada transistor a lo maximo debe disipar 100w -> el porque de los 4 Q´s para 400w.
- La fuente de alimentacion, esta debe estar diseñada para proporcionar la potencia a la cual quiere el usuario que funcione.
Espero haberte ayudado a despejar las dudas.
Saludes.


----------



## huki

ok muchas gracias por responder a mis dudas.armaste el amplificador?


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

ey quien en este foro tiene el amplificador zener pero ampliado a 600w no a 200 ni a 400 alguien me puede hacer ese favor y tambien la conexión de los driver complementarios gracias el flako dj


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.
La conexion de los drivers ó transistores de potencia de salida, es la misma que se ha mostrado a lo largo de esta discusion..
De todas maneras aca lo muestro nuevamente..las resistencias de 0.2 ohms que acompañan a los drivers o transistores de salida son de 5 a 10 watts...como minimo..esto es supremamente importante..
Saludos.


----------



## nachoti

Saludos a todos,

Respecto a este amplificador les comento que hace ya varios meses arme el Quasicomplementario en version estereo. Lo tengo funcionando con +65V, 0, -65V obtenidos a partir de un transformador de 45-0-45 y 20Amp y un filtrado con 2 condensadores de 36000 uF/100V c/u. Con esta fuente debe estar dando unos 185W a 8 Ohms pero lo he estado utilizando todo el tiempo a 4 Ohms con 4 cabinas JBL EON1500 y literalmente las hace brincar, por esta razón usé 8 transistores 2SC3858 de modo que asi no tengo problemas ya que a 4 Ohms debe estar entregando unos 350W.

Respecto de la potencia que es capaz de entregar el circuito, como lo han descrito varios compañeros antes, esto depende de varios factores; como la tension de alimentación, la impedancia de los altavoces a utilizar y en virtud de esto, de la cantidad de transistores de salida que utilizaremos ya que son ellos en últimas quienes deben manejar toda la corriente que entregue el amplificador. Para este circuito en particular, a partir de +-70V podemos obtener 200W sobre 8 Ohms con 4 transistores 2SC3858, si queremos más potencia para este circuito podemos bajar la impedancia de los altavoces a 4 Ohms y en teoria obtendríamos 400W, pero en este caso ya no serían suficientes 4 transistores de salida porque la corriente circulando a traves de ellos se duplicaría y se hace necesario aumentar el número de transistores de salida para no tener problemas con el manejo de corriente. A propósito del 2SC3858, en su hoja de datos dice que funciona con 200V Vce, 17 Amps Ic y que es capaz de disipar 200W a 25ºC, segun estas cuentas podríamos pensar que con uno solo nos bastaría para obetener 200W a 8Ohms y que como es de 200V no habría problema al ver 150V desde la fuente de poder si aplicamos +-75V. Mucho cuidado! Los anteriores son valores digamos "instantáneos" y no son los que debemos tener en mente a la hora de utilizar estos transistores para nuestros propósitos, para ello debemos tener muy presente un parámetro dado por el fabricante y que se denomina SOA (Safety Operation Area) y habla de los valores de corriente de colector y voltaje emisor-colector para condiciones de funcionamiento continuo. Aca dejo la curva SOA para el 2SC3858 así como tambien unas fotos del amplificador que armé donde se aprecian sus 8 transistores de salida.

Saludos a todos

Hola a todos, 

Disculpen por volver a postear, pero es que desafortunadamente no fue posible subir las otras fotos del amplificador LADELEC por exceder el tamaño permitido. Aquí va otro intento.

Espero comentarios


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola, recien estoy empezando a estudiar esta maravillosa carrera. 
Al ingresar a este gran foro, senti gran curiosidad de querer realizar este amplificador, ahora que se acerca navidad, ya tengo gran cantidad de los componentes comprados, me falta aun los transistores, pero bueno al terminar el mes creo que ya los tendre comprados.
- Que cantidad  de transistores 2sc3858 me aconsejan para realizar el mono con 400w rms en forma cuasicomplementario?
- Las caracteristicas de corriente del transformador son de 50v ac en el secundario, pero de 10 A por canal o 5A por canal, para el mono 400w? Me podrian explicar el porque de la corriente?
Gracias al amigo zeuspower por las placas..estan muy cheveres y faciles de hacer..
Vladimir.


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

para un amplificador de 400 w mono necesitas un transformadorr con 4 amperios y 4 transistores planos 2sc 3858 ya que cada uno de estos maneja 1 amperio y 100 wattios los 4 te dan 400 w ahi tienes una referencia basica paran armarlo.......


----------



## david_rc_91

EL FLAKO DJ dijo:
			
		

> para un amplificador de 400 w mono necesitas un transformador con 4 amperios y 4 transistores planos 2sc 3858 ya que cada uno de estos maneja 1 amperio y 100 wattios los 4 te dan 400 w ahi tienes una referencia basica paran armarlo.......



pero es algo muy diferente a lo se ahblo al principio del foro, eran 12A por rama no 4A   
en que quedamos


----------



## nachoti

Buenos dias,

Respecto a la tensión de alimentación para este amplificador podemos calcularla con base en la Ley de Ohm:

Voltaje=(raiz cuadrada) de Potencia x R carga = (raiz cuadrada) de 200W x 8 Ohms = (raiz cuadrada) de 1600
Voltaje=40 Voltios
Debemos tener en cuenta que el anterior valor se refiere al voltaje RMS de salida, por lo tanto debemos aumentar ese valor al valor pico (40x1,4142)=56V para la fuente, este es el valor pico de la señal para obtener 200W sobre 8 Ohms. Ahora, para calcular el valor necesario de nuestra fuente de poder debemos sumar al valor pico las pérdidas producidas en los transistores de salida, en la misma fuente de poder y otras partes del circuito. De modo que un valor entre +/-65 y +/-70 Voltios será adecuado para obtener 200 W de potencia sobre 8 Ohms

Ahora la corriente que debe entregar la fuente de poder:

I=(raiz cuadrada) de Potencia/R de carga = (raiz cuadrada) de 200W/8Ohms=(raiz cuadrada) de 25= 5 Amperios
Por lo tanto, para obtener 200W sobre 8 Ohms debemos garantizar un  suministro mínimo de 5 Amperios con una fuente de poder de +/- 70V.

En teoría, para 400W a 4Ohms, con el mismo voltaje deberíamos duplicar la corriente, es decir, la corriente de la fuente subiría a 10 Amps para un canal mono de 400W a 4Ohms.

Este amplificador puede trabajar a 4 Ohms obteniendo en este caso mayor potencia de salida, pero para ello debemos contar con mayor suministro de corriente en nuestra fuente de poder (al menos el doble de corriente), y por consiguiente duplicar tambien la cantidad de transistores de salida. Así es como yo lo utilizo, trabajando a 4 Ohms con una fuente de poder de +/- 65 Voltios, un transformador de 45-0-45 y 20Amps y utilizando 4 pares de transistores 2SC3858 a la salida por cada canal. Asi trabaja a unos 350W sobre 4 Ohms y suena excelente.


Espero haber sido de alguna ayuda

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

nachoti gracias por tu explicacion, pero para q agregar otro par de transistores si bajas la resistencia aumenta la potencia. el amplificador asi como esta anda 200w con 8 ohm, 400w con 4ohm, el unico cambio como vos decis es el de la corriente q suministra el transformador.

------------------------------------------------------otro tema------------------------------------------------------------
A esto no le hace falta un preset como tiene el amp de 500 holton, tiene uno para calibrar las senoides positivas y las negativas

aca les dejo el PCB complementario, lo hice en paint, no se rian le dedique tiempo

el cuasi este esta en escala porq lo voy armar me sale un 50% mas barato q el complementario

aca dejo el pre+control de tonos


----------



## nachoti

david_rc_91 dijo:
			
		

> nachoti gracias por tu explicacion, pero para q agregar otro par de transistores si bajas la resistencia aumenta la potencia. el amplificador asi como esta anda 200w con 8 ohm, 400w con 4ohm, el unico cambio como vos decis es el de la corriente q suministra el transformador.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------otro tema------------------------------------------------------------
> A esto no le hace falta un preset como tiene el amp de 500 holton, tiene uno para calibrar las senoides positivas y las negativas




La idea de agregar más transistores a la salida es por dos razones básicas: la primera es garantizar el manejo de más corriente sin problemas de "estrés" es los transistores (por funcionar al límite de sus características) ya que este amplificador lo uso en eventos de toda la noche y me asusta la idea de un problema a la 1 de la mañana por daño en los transistores de salida, con 8 transistores trabajo sin preocupaciones a full potencia durante toda la noche. La segunda razón es que no confío en la procedencia de los transistores y por eso prefiero tener un "colchón" de seguridad que me lo garantiza el hecho de tener un número mayor de transistores.

Respecto al preset, el bias se encuentra fijo mediante resistencias en el circuito y con esos valores no hay problemas.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola david_rc_91, te felicito por los pcb´s. No me habia dado cuenta que son los mismos que vende Ladelec...
Gracias.


----------



## ma.pastor1

Hola Amigos, he detectado un pequeño fallo en el circuito impreso que nos facilito David. Se trata de dos patillas de un transistor unidas...ojo.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. Es valedero el comentario de la pequeña union del emisor con el colector de los terminales del transistor TIP41. Pero hay que resaltar el trabajo tan arduo que realizo nuestro amigo de la comunidad al realizar este impreso a pedal, por medio del paint.
Un logro muy grande.

Para Roberto_in:
El resto de las resistencias del circuit driver es bueno colocarlas en 1/2w para evitar cualquier calentamiento de las mismas.

Aca anexo la serigrafia con componentes y el pcb del mismo circuito, la cual fue realizada por otro miembro de la comunidad en otra discusion.

Ya queda a disposicion de la comunidad 2 diseños de pcb, diferentes:
- zeuspower:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110027/ _- silfredo jimenez version: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplificador-100w-alta-calidad-15396/#post98673

Los cuales se pueden hacer facilmente y llegan al mismo circuito.

Espero que esto sirva de guia para hallar los pcb del amplificador.

Suerte y Adios.
Ricardo73.


----------



## ma.pastor1

Hola Amigos, aunque ciertamente no dije nada del excelente trabajo del amigo David, aprovecho para reconocerlo y que seguro le ha sido de gran ayuda a muchos de nosotros.
Quisiera haceros algunas preguntas sobre el circuito.
1º. Parece que en algunos circuitos impresos colocan en paralelo con la resistencia de 68K que hay a la entrada, un condensador ceramico pequeñito, en cambio no aparece en el esquema ¿que es mas correcto?
2º. En alguna serigrafia me ha parecido leer 21V para el diodo zener ¿que valor es el adecuado, ese o los 18 del esquema?
3º. Aunque en el esquema hay un condensador de 470pF en serie con una resistencia de 2K entre los colectores de los transistores de la entrada, en algunas placas no aparecen estos componentes ¿ se pueden suprimir?
4º. He llegado a ver 3 valores para las resistencias de los tip, en el esquema pone 150, en la serigrafia de una placa 100 y en otra serigrafia 180 ¿ que valor seria el aconsejable?
Muchas gracias por las respuestas
ma.pastor


----------



## david_rc_91

tienes razon ahora q veo hay muchas diferencias, pero vos q que circuito te referis, cuacicomplementario o complementario? es lo mismo el BC557 q el 2SA733?


----------



## ma.pastor1

Hola amigos, quisiera comentar la idea que ha tenido David sobre conectar fuentes de PC en serie. Teoricante es posible, efectivamente, seria colocar 6 fuentes en serie usando las salidas de 12 V para le rama positiva y otras 6 para la rama negativa lo que te quedaria en una fuente simetrica de +72 y -72. Con respecto a la corriente, normalmente la corriente que suelen suministrar las fuentes de PC en la rama de 12V es de unos 10A, es decir, que cada rama tendria un maximo de 10 A, recuerda que cuando pones generadores en serie las corrientes no se suman. Hasta ahi bien, pero...se me ocurre una posibilidad que debes tener en cuenta, debes observar si la toma de tierra de las fuentes esta unida al negativo, es decir, al manojo de cables negros que hay en la fuente, si fuese asi, deberias desconectar la tierra del negativo ya que de no hacerlo estarias cortocircuitando las fuentes al ponerlas en serie. En general me ha parecido una original idea, animo!
ma.pastor1


----------



## ma.pastor1

Hola a todos, David, mis dudas respecto a las diferencias que he encontrado entre el esquema y los distintos circuitos impresos es del cuasicomplementario, aunque esas diferencias son iguales tambien para el complementario. 
A tu pregunta de si el transistor BC557 es equivalente con el 2SA733, viendo los parametros electricos de los dos SI parecen equivaltes, lo que ocurre es que las patillas no tienen la misma disposicion, hay que tener mucho cuidado con eso, de hecho, este motivo hace que otra placa de circuito impreso publicada en este grupo este mal, ponen como transistor en BC577 como transistor de entrada pero no han tenido en cuenta el cambio de patillas, es decir, que si se montase esa placa algo empezara a echar humo.
Para que todos podais ver las diferencias de patillaje os adjunto en dibujo de ambos transistores.
Un saludo a todos.
ma.pastor1


----------



## david_rc_91

muchas gracias por avisar ese erro q cometi, no vi bien la imagen, lo  pase por alto lo del transistor, les pidos mil disculpas, ahora lo arregle, eh encontrado otro erro del fabricante, ya q yo la copie de ladec, la masa q rodea al circuito no se corta en todo el contorno del mismo, esto trae ruido al amplificador, ya q una masa reperida forma una espira, eso es lo q me enseñaron el la escuela, cuando arme mi amp de 20w, asi aca les dejo el circuito arreglado


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Bachi soy fredy necesitaria un favor yo he fabricado mucho este amplificador , y lo he puesto a trabajar con 8 parlantes de 8 ohnios y me trabaja muy bien lo unico que hago es que el transformadorr es bastante grande como de 600w y le coloco 4 transistores mas osea 8 unidades , mi pregunta es si tu podrias ensenñarme de como podria puentiar el amplificador  osea trabajar 2 amplificador identicos para un solo parlante te agrdeceria tus respuestas y ha alguien que sepa


----------



## Cacho

Hola Fredy.
Para conectar en puente dos amplificadores lo más simple es usar una señal balanceada. Si tenés una consola que te de esa salida, la señal positiva va a uno de los amplificadores y la negativa al otro. Si no, acá te mando un diagrama de un circuito muy simple para balancear una señal. Usa un TL072 (podés poner el opamp que más te guste, claro). Las resistencias que hay a la salida de cada operacional son de 220 ohms, están sólo para desacoplar el cable de la salida del operacional. No son imprescindibles, pero sí útiles. Ah, si querés un gran dibujante, andá a preguntarle a Picasso cómo se conecta esto. Lo mío no llega a tanto. Jajaja.
Las salidas de los amplificador de potencia se conectan como está en el diagrama (las dos positivas a los bornes del parlante). Eso sí, tenés en cuenta que al conectarlo en puente cada amplificador "ve" la mitad de la impedancia del parlante. Si es de 8, cada uno "ve" 4 ohms. Con 4, 2 ohms; y con 2... ni lo intentes.
Saludos y espero que te sirva.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola Freddy.
Aca coloco la simulacion del circuito que publico el amigo San_cacho. Esta simulado en proteus y funciona como lo ves. 
Ojala te sirva este circuito.
Buena noche.


----------



## ma.pastor1

Hola amigo, quisiera contribuir con otro circuito impreso que corresponde al primer circuito que e publico en este foro. Se trata de la configuracion cuasicomplementario, logicamente faltan los transistores de potencia que van en los radiadores, ahi cada cual pondra la cantidad que estime oportuno segun la potencia deseada y lo conservador que desee ser. El circuito impreso esta hecho en base a los componentes que indica el esquema que tambien adjunto. Si alguien detectase algun fallo o quisiera comentar algo, estaria gustoso re recibir ekl comentario. Suerte.


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, como les va?  Alguien sabría si puedo usar sólo dos transistores de potencia por canal para obtener 50watts tambien por canal? Y en ese caso, como sería el calculo para el transformador y la fuente? Muchas gracias a todos por toda la información.



Mirá este: http://sound.whsites.net/project03.htm
Es un circuito muy simple, muy efectivo y anda muy bien. Tantos "muy" suenan exagerados, pero hice varios de estos, con distintas calidades de materiales y distintos layouts: Andan siempre, y andan bien. No te olvides de poner los capacitores (está aclarado en el texto, pero no en el esquema) para filtrar las tensiones pos y neg cerca de la entrada al amplificador.

El esquema más "elegante" de ese mismo amplificador está acá: http://sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm
Como ves, es básicamente lo mismo, pero un poco más refinado. No lo probé, pero los diseños de este australiano andan bien en general.

Con respecto al cálculo de fuentes: Un amplificador AB tiene alrededor del 60/70% de eficiencia. Si querés 50W de potencia la fuente tiene que ser de 100%*50W/60% (regla de 3 simple). Redondeamos en 85W. Esa es la potencia mínima del transformador (en alterna no son Watts, sino Volt Ampére o VA). Dependiendo de la calidad del transformador puede ser que necesites más. Si la eficiencia del amplificador es mayor o menor, simplemente cambiás la cuenta del principio.
Saludos y espero que te sirva algo de esto.


----------



## Cacho

juancanext dijo:
			
		

> hola.si  cambio  los  transistores d e   salida   por  2n3773   y redusco   la alimentacion  a  -+ 42v   cuanta  potencia  aprox  obtendria  sobre   4  ohmios?
> que  tan  necesario  es  un  circuito   que  proteja  los  transistores d e  salida  de  cortos  de  este estilo ?
> http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/prot.html
> pues   porque  un  corto   y  adios   transistores   y no  son  muy  economicos.
> saludos.



Lo de la potencia: Redondeando y haciendo una estimación nomás, son alrededor de 150W RMS con ese voltaje.

Por la red de protección: Un fusible (o varios) te puede dar resultados similares. Todo depende del uso que le des al amplificador. En unos casos te conviene una red de protección; en otros, con un fusible te alcanza y a veces, ni hace falta protegerlos.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## roberto_in

Gracias San Cacho por tu respuesta. Toda es información me es muy útil. Cuando tenga tiempo y dinero voy a probar ese amplificador. El tema es que ya tengo 4  2SC3858 y quería aprovecharlos, por eso preguntaba. Usando dos por canal y tus cálculos tendría que andar, no?


Totalmente de acuerdo con tu frase: si no lo quemás no aprendés, jejej


----------



## Cacho

De nada, y debería andar nomás.

Con dos transistores de esos por amplificador y +-35V, tenés algo de 60W en 8 ohms. Tienen una SOA muy buena (con 35V andan con 5A de continua, casi imposible quemarlos). Acordate de usar un buen disipador y andan perfecto. Hasta se pueden bancar 4 ohms, con algo así como 100W (fuente más grande, calculá de nuevo los VA).
Por si te sirve, los complementarios son los 2SA1494.

Los 3858 (y 1494) se bancan MUCHO castigo, eso sí, si son originales. Si llegan a reventar sin mucho esfuerzo, te vendieron una falsificación (está lleno de esos).
Abrilo (si se quema, claro) y posteá una foto, así sabemos qué NO comprar  

No se te ocurra ponerle +-75V con un solo transistor, o por lo menos no le des volumen, porque ahí sí que los quemás o estás así de cerca de hacerlo.

De todas formas, para armar un amplificador de 50W te recomendaría usar transisores más chicos y baratos. Armarlo con los 3858 sería como comprarse una 4x4 para ir al supermercado y volver.

Saludos


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

San cacho y la gente del foro les comento que hice el diagrama que tu digiste de balancear la señal para poner en puente los dos amplificador y suena super, hiper muy bueno un bajo muy rico y un volumen que da gusto escucharlo lo tuve en una fiesta  por mas de 10 horas y no le paso nada , me alcanso fue a lo ultimo como ha dañar fue los parlantes suenan gangozo pero es por la poca potencia de la bocinas ,se los recomiendo  no los va ha defraudar , sobre lo del pre  tienen que meterle un pre de esta frecuencias 60hz,120hz ,500hz ,1khz,10khz,15khz  sobre todo en las frecuencias bajas , tambien un buen transformador para que no se les recorte la señal y un buen filtraje


----------



## Cacho

Me alegro de que te haya servido.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## david_rc_91

hola gente, tengo una gran duda con este amplificador, en otro post del foro hay uno de 500w que tiene unos  10 MOSFET, con caracteristicas similares, este amplificador es complementario tiene 5 NPN, y 5 PNP, queria saber porq el de ladelec con 4 transistores ya llega a 400w, y este tiene 10 transistores llega solo a 500w. El de ladelec trabaja con mas temperatura?

bueno aca les dejo la imagen del post del amplificador de 500w


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas, como andan todos? Tengo una duda: si utilizo un preamplificador de guitarra, puedo usar esta potencia con el instrumento? habría que hacer alguna modificación? muchas graciass


----------



## Cacho

Si tenés la salida de un pre de guitarra (o de cualquier otro preamplificador), podés alimentar cualquier amplificador. No hay problemas.
Sería DEMASIADO raro que no anduviera bien.


----------



## vientonegro1

Hola a todos.
Les quiero preguntar a ver si me ayudan. Arme el amplificador complementario con 2 transistores MJ15024 y dos Mj15025 ya que los tenia de sobra. La fuente es de +-65 rectificada pero no estoy seguro de la corriente. segun yo debe andar por los 8 amp.
la cuestion es que cuando lo pruebo funciona bien pero con un volumen regular. no creo que ande arriba de 40w.   eso si..  es muy claro el sonido y sin ruidos ni distorsion.
El problema me viene cuando subo el volumen. este no se incrementa mucho y empieza a distorcionar alta y bajas frecuencias pero aun asi no sube unos 60 o 70 w.
El preamplificador que uso es uno que arme de otro post.
Ahora. en vez de los 2sc2229 use un par de NTE373 por que no los consegui. 
Alguien me podria asesorar para corregir y mejorar mi amplificador?
Como puedo saber la corriente maxima de mi transformador?
como puedo saber si no estoy exitando lo suficiente los transistores de salida?
les agradecere sus respuestas.


----------



## Cacho

Suena como a poca potencia en la fuente o a poca capacidad de los condensadores.
Podés dar más datos de cómo está hecha la fuente? (qué transformador, qué rectificador y qué condensadores)

Por el reemplazo de transistores, uino mejorcito habría sido el MPSA42, aunque debería funcionar con el que usaste.


----------



## vientonegro1

Gracias San Cacho por tu respuesta. 
mira. en la fuente tengo solamente 2 capacitores de 8200 a 80 volts por fase, o sea 4 capacitores en total y un puente de diodos de 40 amp. de ahi con zener hize dos derivaciones para +-15v para el preamplificador. 
De el transformador no tengo muchos datos solo que me da 48 v sin rectificar o 65 rectificados por fase. con derivacion a tierra.
De ese transformador no se su potencia real, solo se que lo saque de un amplificador de 300 w que paso a mejor vida. 
Como puedo saber la corriente que me da el transformador?
Voy a tomar algunas fotos para subirlas. 


Aqui esta una foto del transformador que uso.
La etiqueta no tiene datos que me ayuen a saber de cuantos amperes es.
Espero que alguien me oriente.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Sí, che...
Parece medio chico el transformador.
No hay una referencia de tamaño muy exacta, pero no parece ser de más de 200VA, si es que llega a eso.
Con el amplificador funcionando, medí qué voltaje (+V y -V) hay en la alimentación justo antes de la distorsión y qué voltaje de alterna te está entregando el amplificador a la salida. 
Si el transformador se queda chico, vas a tener una caída grande de tensión en la entrada y una tensión de salida muy cercana a la de alimentación dividida por 1,41.

Sólo por poner unos números y que sea más fácil de entender: Justo antes de la distorsión a la entrada habrá, en vez de +-65V, unos +-45V (o sea, 90V). A la salida, cerca de 60V (90/1,41=63,83) de alterna. Eso debería pasar (probablemente no sean esos números) en tu caso si es el transformador el culpable.
Cuando llegues al punto en que empieza la distorsión, los valores de salida van a ser los de la entrada. El amplificador está saturando.
No es un método elegante ni demasiado exacto, pero sirve para comprobar con poco instrumental la saturación de un amplificador.
Si el transformador es el que corresponde al equipo, la caída de tensión no debería ser de más del 10%.


----------



## vientonegro1

Gracias San Cacho, lo pruebo temprano y te comento el resultado


----------



## oZon

je je mira vientonegro1.

si no te das cuenta con formulas complejas puedes utilizar 

P(W)=V(V)*I(A)

bueno esta formula solo te representa la potencia activa osea una muy vaga aproximacion ya que tienes que afectarlo por el factor de potencia del transformador y el factor de utilizacion del mismo cuando este en pleno funcionamiento, y asi obtener la potencia aparente real que es la que si te sirve, pero creo que te  puede ayudar por el momento .

ojo "*" significa "por" no conjugado de la tensinón.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## vientonegro1

Muchas gracias San Cacho y Ozon.
Ya encontre la falla en un capacitor de la fuente. simplemente lo cambie y agregue dos mas. De la corriente no estoy aun seguro pero mira que ya funciona como debe y me alimenta dos amplificador (version estereo) a toda potencia.  Les debo decir que suena super limpio, no tiene mucho calentamiento y tiene muy buena profundidad en los graves, sin distorsion.
La verdad no esperaba tanto de este amplificador pero ha superado mis espectativas. gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Cacho

De nada y me alegro por tu amplificador funcionando.
Saludos


----------



## palomo

Como estan amigos del foro, les comento que estoy armando este amplificador, estoy alimentandolo con un transformador de 8Amp +-58volts Vcc ya con los filtros de 10000mf por rama, estoy armando el cuasicomplementario, solo que leyendo leei que para bajar la sensibilidad se tenia que alterar la resistencia de entrada y la de retroalimentacion, bueno en mi caso deje las que marcan en el diagrama y le puse resistencias de salidad de .22Ohms, el problema que tengo es el siguiente: 

si me amplifica pero lo hace con   distorcion, y no pasa de unos 15Watts de salida tengo hecho un solo canal si alguien pudiera guiarme en donde esta mi error, o tengo que alimentarlo con +-65v. minimo de antemano gracias.


----------



## vientonegro1

Mira..   tuve un  problema similar si lees un poco mas arriba y me recomendaron revisar la fuente. ahi yo tenia el problema en un capacitor. Deberias empezar revisando por ahi.


----------



## Cacho

Vientonegro te apuntó bien: La fuente suele ser lo que falla.
Chequeá si todos los voltajes están bien con el amplificador prendido y funcionando bajito. Deberías tener casi casi los +-58V de alimentación (algo va a caer, pero muy poquito). Medí la alterna en todo el proceso, deberían ser algo así como 42+42 o algo por el estilo. Si todo eso anda, revisá los condensadores. Si funcionan y están conectados al derecho (descarto que sí, porque si no habrían volado), hay que pasar a buscar la falla al amplificador en sí.

Si el problema no se soluciona con lo anterior, preguntas:

1) ¿Distorsiona SIEMPRE tu amplificador o desde cierto volumen en adelante?
2) ¿Usaste los transistores exactos del diseño o fueron reemplazos? (si fueron reemplazos, cuáles)
3) ¿Cuál de todos los circuitos usaste? (Poné el número de donde sacaste el diagrama y el impreso, asi es más fácil guiarse)
4) ¿Qué partes se calientan?

Un saludo


----------



## oZon

en realidad cuando funciona un amplificador la alimentacion cuando no esta bien hecha llega a caer demasiado llegando a sonar gangoso y con un sonido horrible, bueno tambien llega hasta a  callarse por que los transistores de potencia exigen mucha corriente y si la fuente no puede entregarla tiene estos problemas.

intenta aumentar la capacidad de los condensadores hasta unos 20000uF por rama y en paralelo unos de poliester de 100nF 250V. En fin mejor si mandas las fotos del amplificador y la fuente para tener una idea mas clara y asi ayudarte con mas presicion.

saludos

oZon


----------



## palomo

Gracias amigo San Cacho y oZono, reedite esta contestación para que mi pregunta no se vaya a la otra pagina y les comento lo siguiente, 

1.-   Distorsiona a cualquier volumen.

2.-   Ocupe los transistores que marca el diagrama.

3.-   Ocupe el PCB que el amigo ZEUSPOWER puso en el post #27 tomando en cuenta la posición de los transistores TIP y la resistencia que lo alimenta, ya que leí que cambia de la versión complementaria y la cuasicomplementaria.

4.-  y no se calienta nada, mas que los transistores de salida pero apenas si se entibian, nada que llegue a temperaturas peligrosas.


----------



## jcs12

hola soy cristian, les queria hacer una pregunta, este amplificador esta muy bueno y bien explicado ,yo tengo un transformador de 36v 0 36v x 6 amp que rectificados se van a +/- 55v dc,(con la fuente q tengo ahora) queria saber si sirve o se queda corto por lo que estuve viendo
otra cosa alguien tiene la lista de componentes del preamplificador con tonos estereo porque estoy interesado en armarlo para ponercelo a dos modulos de potencia.....si alguien me puede ayudar con etas cosas se agradece saludos jcs12.....


----------



## aldemarar

si trabaja con 55 , para estereo arma dos targetas


----------



## jcs12

gracias por responder, pero mi transformador solo tiene (6 amperes), el voltaje suponia que iva bien, estava leyendo q el amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w consume en estereo como 10 amperes,  no se queda corto de amperes? vos decis q se la va aguantar 2 targetas ,o la fuente que publicaron mas atras tambien aumenta el amperaje si estoy equivocado corregime, espero una respuesta, saludos Jcs 12.....


----------



## aldemarar

el transformadorr que tu tienes esde 432w si el amplificador es de 400w por canal te servira para un canal pero si quieres haserlo estereo tendras que redusir la cantidad de transistores de salida y armar los dos canales lo de la targeta olvidalo


----------



## Cacho

Tu transformador es de 200VA y te va a alcanzar para alimentar un amplificador en 8ohms con +-55V, siempre hablando de un solo canal.
Eso te dará una potencia de, más o menos, 150W RMS. Para esta fuente necesitás 10000uf por rama (y un poco más también)
En 4ohms y con +-55V, podrías tener unos 250W RMS (o algo similar), con un consumo total de cerca de 350W. Tu transformador no da esa potencia, así que *no los tendrás*.

En resumen: En 4 u 8 Ohms, no vas a pasar de 150W RMS (aproximadamente), limitado por la potencia de tu fuente.
Para llegar a más potencia necesitás un transformador más grande (más voltaje y potencia) o una excepción a las leyes de la termodinámica.
Saludos


----------



## huki

san cacho tengo un transformador de +50/-50 por 6 amp.mi pregunta es puedo alimantar el amplificador con esta fuente ya que arme las placas con los 4 2sc3858 y como todavia no tengo el transformador. lo queria probar con el que tengo. otra cosa arme las placas siguiendo el esquema por que los pcb que muestran en el foro no los entiendo ya que en unos tienen componentes que en otro no hay y tambien cambian los valores.pregunto ¿funciona tal y como esta el esquema? gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Si lo armaste de acuerdo a lo que dice el diagrama, y nadie se quejó de que no anduviera, calculo que va a andar.
Podés poner tu transformador para probarlo, aunque no vas a poder hacer ningún ajuste fino hasta tener el definitivo, y leé el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha de amplificador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html
Seguí los pasos al pie de la letra y no vas a tener problemas con nada.
Un saludo


----------



## davidmedinarcp

david_rc_91 dijo:
			
		

> aca les dejo el PCB complementario, lo hice en paint, no se rian le dedique tiempo


Que mas camarada... Te felicito para estar hecho en paint quedo muy bien... Pra mi no tiene nada que envidiarle a los pcb que hacen programas dedicados a esta tarea... BIEN....


----------



## david_rc_91

jajaja muchas gracias che!

che alguien que conteste mi ultima pregunta de este tema porfa!


----------



## davidmedinarcp

david_rc_91 dijo:
			
		

> hola gente, tengo una gran duda con este amplificador, en otro post del foro hay uno de 500w que tiene unos  10 MOSFET, con caracteristicas similares, este amplificador es complementario tiene 5 NPN, y 5 PNP, queria saber porq el de ladelec con 4 transistores ya llega a 400w, y este tiene 10 transistores llega solo a 500w. El de ladelec trabaja con mas temperatura?
> 
> bueno aca les dejo la imagen del post del amplificador de 500w



Que tal... Mira la verdad no te sabria contestar... dame el link para revisar el amplificador de 500w y te doy mi opinion... Y otra cosa, si los transistores son tipo MOSFET, para estos transistores no aplica la nomenclatura NPN y PNP, esta nomenclatura se usa para transistores bipolares.... y en todos los casos que he visto en amplificadres tipo mosfet, todos los transistores de salida son iguales... Enviame el link para chequearlo y te digo pana... suerte....


----------



## Cacho

Hola David.

Un transistor tiene cierta potencia máxima de disipación. En los de salida este número varía desde unos 90W hasta cerca de 300W en algunos monstruitos. Esto es POR TRANSISTOR.
Si en la etapa de salida de mi amplificador tengo, por lado, 6 transistores de potencia que disipan 100W cada uno, tengo una disipación total de 600W (acordate de que no trabajan los dos lados a la vez). Si hay un modelo de amplificador que usa transistores de 200W de disipación, con sólo 3 por lado consigo la misma disipación. Si usara transistores de 300W, sólo 2 alcanzan. Eso es un número fácil de calcular.
Ahora aparece una variable más: Supongamos que necesito disipar (de acuerdo al cálculo que hice) 300W. Si pongo 3 de 100W ya funciona, pero estoy usándolos a su máxima capacidad. Es como ir a 90Km/h en un 3CV.
Si en cambio pongo 5 de 100W, estoy usándolos al 70% de su capacidad. Voy a 90 en un Fiat 147.
Esa diferencia entre la potencia que necesito y la que pueden manejar mis transistores se llama "Margen de Seguridad".
Si sumamos las dos cosas, pueden ser transistores con distintas potencias y pueden estar calculados con distintos márgenes, así que no hay que caer en el error de contar los transistores de salida como único indicador de potencia.
Cómo se calculan la potencia y la cantidad de transistores es un poco más complicado, y en general, a mayor cantidad de transistores, más baja puede ser la impedancia de los parlantes. Eso no es una regla fija, pero se puede tomar como parámetro. 
La potencia va a depender principalmente del voltaje de alimentación.
Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

muchas gracias por contestarme san cacho

lo que entendi, es que el de ladelec, trabaja al 50% porq la potencia maxima es de 200w por transistor.
En el otro caso, de los MOSFET; le sobra disipador, y cada mosfet trabaja a un 35% aprox. porq la potencia max de cada uno es de 150w, y son 10 MOSFET


----------



## Cacho

De nada. 

Lo de las potencias no es simplemente calcular la máxima disipación de un transistor, multiplicarla por su cantidad y esa será la potencia máxima que puede entregar el amplificador. Es un poco más complicado, como ya te dije.
Acordate además de que la potencia se mide sobre una de las ramas, NADA MÁS. De los 10 transistores, son 5 los que trabajan por semiciclo. Te recomiendo que leas sobre corriente alterna, eso es la señal de audio en el fondo.

El amplificador MOSFET del link está preparado para trabajar en 2 Ohms. Primera GRAN razón para tener más transistores de salida. No sólo por la disipación, también por la corriente extra que tiene que manejar.
Esto dice el texto original:
"şistem 4ohm da 500W RMS güç vermektedir

*2ohm da 620W RMS
4ohm da 500W RMS
8ohm da 380W RMS
*
güçde çalışmaktadır devrenin *orjinal şemasında 8 adet mosfet kullanılmış ve 4ohm 400W yazıyor 2 ohm dada çalışabilmesi için 10 adet mosfet *kullandım orjinal transistörleri toshiba 2SK1530 ve 2SJ201 ama fiyat olarak pahalı buldugum için IRFP240 ve IRFP9240 kullandım sonuç ortada" 

Como yo en turco no sé ni "hola", marco en negrita lo que creo entender por los números. Adivinando, nomás, dice que el diseño original lleva 8 MOSFET y da 400W en 4 ohms, y este tipo lo quiere adaptar para usarlo también en 2 ohms, así que le pone 10 transistores (habrá calculado que así funciona). Más aun, como dice obtener 500W en 4 ohms, me juego a que subió el voltaje de la version original.
Sea como sea, ese amplificador ahora puede trabajar en 2 Ohms, según este hombre. Ahí tenés la diferencia más grande en lo que a número de transistores se refiere.
Sin complicarnos la vida en una discusión sobre MOSFET y BJT, que sería por demás extensa y no nos llevaría a nada crucial, mirá los datasheets de los dos transistores (los del amplificador turco y los del LADELEC). Ahí vas a encontrar (si el datasheet es bueno) un gráfico que se llame SOA, "Safe Operating Area". Esto es, la zona en la que puede trabajar con seguridad el transistor sin quemarse. Relaciona votaje y corriente (estamos cerca de la potencia, ¿ves?). En los voltajes más bajos, V*I(max) te da un valor igual o muy cercano a la potencia máxima de disipación. A medida que subís el voltaje, ya te alejás de esa potencia tan linda que tenías al principio.
Esto, en pocas palabras y no demasiado exacto, se explica así: Al principio, lo que te limita es el diámetro del cablecito interno que conecta la pata del transistor con el núcleo de silicio. Cuando pasás de cierto punto, es el silicio mismo el que empieza a limitar las prestaciones.
En esa misma zona aparecen pulsos de corriente aceptables, cosa que se puede relacionar con las crestas de la alterna y la frecuencia. Se acerca al comportamiento del audio...
No es exactamente así, pero para dar una idea sirve.

Salvado ese punto, nos quedan dos fundamentales todavía (aunque hay más). Uno tiene que ver con la carga y la corriente: La alterna (audio=corriente alterna) tiene reacciones no muy agradables (en este caso) cuando se encuentra con una bobina (inductancia), y como los parlantes tienen una de esas... 
Acá ponete a leer el efecto de las inductancias en alterna.

El segundo asunto es otro dato o grafiquito que vas a encontrar en los datasheets (en los buenos, de nuevo) y se llama "Power Derating". "Power" no necesita traducción, y "Derating" quiere decir "pérdida de", poco más o menos. La potencia que el transistor puede disipar se mide a 25 grados C, por encima de esa temperatura, disipa menos. Esa disminución se mide en W/ºC. Usualmente está en el orden de 1 a 1,5 W por cada grado extra. Si consideramos que un amplificador puede trabajar a unos 70/80 ºC, se pierden unos cuantos watts de capacidad de disipación.

Pongo unos números como ejemplo, y sólo como ejemplo, tomando valores arbitrarios: 
Diseño un amplificador y quiero encontrar un transistor que maneje ciertas corrientes y voltajes (hice mis cuentas), y 90W de potencia de disipación (más cuentas). Busco uno y me fijo si estoy dentro del SOA. Tuve suerte. 
¿Potencia máxima de disipación? Sigo con suerte: 100W.
"Power Derating": 1W/ºC por encima de 25ºC.

Apenas mi transistor llegue a 35ºC, va a perder 10W de capacidad de disipación. Estoy en el límite. A 36ºC, estoy en problemas.
Si pongo dos: Ahora tengo el doble de capacidad de corriente (algunas ventajas térmicas más, que no vamos a discutir). Por el lado de la corriente, voy bien. Tengo 200W de disipación, sigo bien. Mi aparato va a trabajar como máximo a 80ºC (a esa temperatura pongo la protección), Entonces: 
80ºC - 25ºC = 55ºC, 
55ºC * 1W/ºC = 55W.
200W (potencia a 25ºC) - 55W = 145W, potencia a 80ºC
Voy a tener todavía un margen de seguridad cuando salte la protección térmica de mi amplificador a los 80 grados.
Fijate que con uno estaba trabajando al 90% (a máxima potencia del amplificador) y a los 35 ºC llegaba al 100%. 
Con dos, empiezo en un 45% y al llegar a los 80ºC ya estoy en el 62%.

Otra vez: No es tan fácil calcular las potencias de disipación necesarias. Tené en cuenta que esto es una versión simplificada.

Un saludo


----------



## david_rc_91

muchisimas gracias por contestar mis preguntas , se ve que entendes bastante,
devuelta gracias!


----------



## Cacho

De nada


----------



## palomo

Que tal amigo San Cacho espero y no te olvides de mi contestación y me puedas guiar a encontrar mi error en este amplificador, logre conseguir un transformador que me entrega 64.5V. a 10Amp. pero sigo con la misma falla, de antemano gracias.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal... Aqui les dejo una información sobre el calculo de potencia de un amplificador y transformadores que consegui en la pagina del autor del amplificador en discusion....


----------



## Cacho

Hola Palomo.
Perdón por no contestar. Es que al editar el mensaje, no te avisa al mail ni nada (y no releo el post entero cada vez).
Vamos por partes: Si usaste los transistores originales, se descartan problemas de pinouts. Eso es bueno.
Si tenés un PCB bien hecho (por lo que ponés, es así), adiós a la idea de pistas en mal estado. Más aún, si tomaste en cuenta la posición de todo, adiós a una mala configuración.
Si no se calienta nada es buen síntoma, pero malo para encontrar el problema.

Esto nos deja en un punto quizá complicado. A chequear cosas:

- Descartá problemas en la fuente. El transformador te debe estar entregando algo de 45/47V de alterna. Rectificada, serán los +-65V de los que hablás. El puente de diodos deberá soportar unos 20A, aunque sólo para pruebas va a funcionar una más chico. Después de eso, los condensadores de filtrado. Acá es importante que estén correctamente conectados y que sumen (si es más de uno) unos 10000uf por rama. Si no, vas a tener un ripple (rizado) muy grande, y eso es lo que vas a escuchar como distorsión. Justo después de los electrolíticos, es recomendable poner un condensador de 220nf (100 funcionan bien también) en paralelo con cada uno para disminuir el ruido aun más. Estos dos condensadores chiquitos tienen que soportar el voltaje. Los cerámicos comunes suelen tener 50V de máxima, así que no te van a servir, a menos que digan soportar más voltaje.
- Revisá que todas las soldaduras estén bien hechas (que no haya ninguna soldadura fría o algo que esté impidiendo un buen contacto). Supongo que la prueba la pasarás sin problemas.
- Para el cable de entrada, usá uno mallado, así descartamos que el problema sean interferencias que se cuelan por ahí.
- Fijate en la orientación del condensador de 2u2 de la entrada. Si está al revés podría molestar. Podés reemplazarlo por otro (no polarizado, mejor), de cualquier valor mayor a 220nf, hasta los 2u2 (470nf andaría muy bien). Es inclusive recomendable hacer ese cambio, y es barato.
- Medí el valor del offset de la salida. Cortocircuitá la entrada (qué feo que suena, en realidad es conectarla a tierra), dejá que se entibien los transistores y medí qué voltaje de continua hay en la salida. Debería estar en el orden de los 100mV como máximo (positivos o negativos), el ideal es 0mV.

Si todo eso está bien, fijate las corrientes de reposo. Medí la caída de voltaje a través cada resistencia de 0.2r. Después llamás a Ohm, que te preste su ley, y calculás la corriente. Un valor muy conservador son 20 a 40mA por transistor de salida. Desde ahí hasta unos 100mA son bastante comunes. Si la corriente es demasiado baja, tenés distorsión por cruce. Si es demasiado alta (no sería este el caso), no hay distorsión, pero sí calor excesivo.
Si todo lo anterior da negativo, seguimos viendo...
¿Qué distorsión hace? ¿A qué suena?
¿La hace sólo cuando teine señal o hay un ruido constante en la salida?

Como recomendación, leé también el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha de amplificador, si es que no lo hiciste aun.

Saludos
Cacho (el San está porque alguien ya me había usado el nick...)


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo San_cacho te consulto con lo siguiente, cansado de seguir teniendo la falla decidí hacer otro diver y oh sorpresa al conectar la etapa de salida (con el foco en serie claro esta) Funciono el sonido que obtuve muy claro, los bajos con bastante presencia en pocas palabras estaba a punto de enviar por el tequila y unos buenos cortes, así lo tuve por espacio de 3 minutos, todo apenas si se entibio, pero oh  sorpresa   al quitar el foco en serie y conectar el amplificador sin este funciono aproximadamente 5 segundos antes que se quemaran 2 transistores de salida (conectados a B+) un tip (el que va a B-) y una resistencia de 330ohms, y sin mucha potencia aproximadamente a menos de la cuarta parte calculo yo.

Sin darme por vencido después de quitar los transistores quemados y las demás partes dañadas los remplaze por otros nuevos pero teniendo mas cuidado, repetí la misma operación y al volver a a quitar el foco y conectarlo sin este y sin señal, cortocircuitando la entrada observe que los transistores de salida alcanzaban en menos de 10 segundos una temperatura muy alta, procedí a abrir los transistores quemados y ¡¡SORPRESA! me encontré con la muy famosa laca blanca y con el otro transistor lo mismo, sera que por esta razón no funciona  volví a conectar el amplificador con el foco y medí la voltaje que tenia a la salida, tengo un multimetro digital y en el rango de 200mv me midió .13 es aquí donde salto mi duda de casualidad serán 130mV, por lo que entiendo debe ser aproximadamente 0V o mínimo 100mV.

  ya en un punto de demencia total hice una prueba muy loca, al driver lo alimente con +-35V y le conecte otros transistores de salida pero iguales NPN (los tip 35C originales ya abri uno) lo conecte de nuevo con el foco y funciono los transistores de salida tibios los tip se entibiaron casi nada, quito el foco y empieza mi pesadilla de nuevo.

Así que después de 26hrs. de trabajo estoy a punto de dar por terminado este proyecto y aventarlo al baúl de los fracasos, pero no quiero darme por vencido tan facilmente así que si vos me podrías guiar a saber donde cometí mi error o cual es la falla de estaré agradecido (aparte de los transistores falsos), de igual manera a la comunidad agradecere su valiosa ayuda.  

Adjunto fotos del transformador que ocupo así como de los transistores de salida donde encontré que estos son falsos, y la luminosidad de mi foco de prueba saludos.  Una ultima pregunta puedo cambiar estos transistores por otros pero de la serie MJL, les tengo mas confianza ya que no han sido falsificados todavía y puedo conseguir originales.

Atte: Palomo


----------



## cronos

hola palomo, aqui en mexio no hay sanken originales, creqo que ya ni se fabrican, yo comepre como 20 en diferentes lugares, y todos chafearon, lo que se puede encontra aqui son lo motorola (on) o los toshiba, lo se porque los abri y no tienen esa mancha blanca y la pastilla es de buen tamaño, no como las miniaturas de tu foto.


----------



## Cacho

Cronos, Sanken sigue fabricando transistores y muchas cosas más, y de una excelente calidad.

http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/semicon/ptr/ptr_u/ptr_01e.htm 
Esa es la página con los que se fabrican hoy en día (incluyendo al 3858). El asunto es que cada uno de esos cuesta unos 10 dólares. Si lo pagaste menos, muy probablemente le diste plata a un chino.
Como son tan renombrados y caros, hay montones de falsificadores. Imaginate que alguien te ofreciera una Ferrari nueva por quince mil dólares... ¿No desconfiarías?.
En un rato me pongo a analizar lo tuyo, Palomo.
Parece ser un caso de asquerosos transistores "hijos de China". Sin mirar mucho, podés reemplazar por la línea de Motorola (bueno, ON Semi) los 3858. Después me fijo bien.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Cómo estás, Palomo.
Si lo único que hiciste fue resoldar los componentes, entonces hubo uno mal soldado la vez anterior. Si los cambiaste, es muy probable que uno de los del par diferencial de la entrada (2SA733) estuviera mal o fueran muy distintos. Como sea, no hay más problemas por ese lado con el driver nuevo que hiciste, por lo que decís.

Voladuras aparte, va bien.
No sé dónde está la resistencia de 330 Ohms de la que hablás. Supongo que es la de 33r que va en serie con los diodos. Es esperable que con el TIP que voló esa tenga problemas.



			
				palomo dijo:
			
		

> ...y medí la voltaje que tenia a la salida, tengo un multimetro digital y en el rango de 200mv me midió .13 es aquí donde salto mi duda de casualidad serán 130mV, por lo que entiendo debe ser aproximadamente 0V o mínimo 100mV.


Tenés 0,13mV de offset (menos de un milivolt). Eso está más que muy bien. No te preocupes.

Por lo del foco: NO se saca hasta el final. Si querés, reemplazalo por uno de más potencia, pero siempre tené uno en el circuito hasta completar las pruebas.
El circuito es bastante simple, como debería ser todo en audio (opinión personal). Si lo montaste en un PCB, sólo podés haber cometido errores como cambiar de posición una resistencia, o soldar dos pistas entre sí. Si eso no pasó, estás probablemente en presencia de un montón de componentes chinos falsos.
Los TIP35C es más que normal que vuelen: sólo soportan 100V entre colector y emisor. Vos tenés +-65V, o sea, 130V. Buscá transistores que soporten como mínimo unos 150V (un margencito de seguridad viene bien siempre). Si soportan más, mejor. Para los drivers te aconsejo lo mismo, aunque sufren un poco menos y sería raro que vieran todo el voltaje. No son tan críticos en este caso.



			
				palomo dijo:
			
		

> Una ultima pregunta puedo cambiar estos transistores por otros pero de la serie MJL, les tengo mas confianza ya que no han sido falsificados todavía y puedo conseguir originales.



Ponele los transistores que te venga en gana. Ese circuito no debería oscilar, así que mientras los transistores soporten el voltaje y no se pasen de potencia... 
Ya que tenés la línea de ON, buscá los MJE340/350 para los drivers, que soportan 300V. Son bastante baratos (esos son opcionales). Para el par diferencial de la entrada, el MPSA92 es un buen reemplazo, y el MPSA42 (complementarios de los anteriores) también debería andar. Probalos si tenés ganas.
Cuando tengas listo tu amplificador, conectá todo con el foco y medí la corriente de reposo. Esto se hace midiendo la caída de tensión a traves de cada una de las resistencias de los emisores de los TR de potencia, y después usando la ley de Ohm. 40mA están bien, y hasta unos 100mA es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## cronos

claro que sigue fabricando cosas y son muy buenas he escuchado un amplificador con esos transistores y suna muy bien, yo menciono que aqui en mexico no los hay, y los que yo buscaba creo que estan descontinuados los 2sc 2922, los 3858 si hay originales en colombia la pagina ladelec los vende, y pues los sanken falsificados me costaban unos 35 pesos mexicanos y otros 25 pesosmx, y los toshiba custan 19 pesosmx y los on o motorola cuastan 33 pesosmx y estos dos ultimos son originales.

saludos.

aqui lo venden pero es copia:
http://www.master.com.mx/modules.php?modulo=cat&func=buscar

un toshiba original (el segundo, el de ariba es copia):
http://www.master.com.mx/modules.php?modulo=cat&func=buscar


ahi eh comprado transistores de baja potencia y salen buenos, pero los de alta potencia solo tienen riginales los toshiba. los tips y los demas me han saldos copias. sin mencionar que pregunte de la procedencia de los transistores a otras tiendas en linea y me dicen que solo manejan genericos.


----------



## german_3055

zeuspower dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> El Amplificador *Cuasicomplementario* que menciona el compañero bachi en este post, está completamente explicado en esta dirección, http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Amplificador-estereo-400watts.asp. La persona que comercializa este amplificador se llama Jorge L. Jimenez, es de Barranquilla, Colombia. Él en su pagina web, http://www.ladelec.com/comoarme.htm, tambien igualmente explica paso a paso la construcción del mismo, con fotos y diagramas fáciles de entender.


 
pero no tiene calibracion alguna, a parte de los diodos.... es seguro?



			
				ricardo73 dijo:
			
		

> Estuve por ahi navegando y me encontre con este documento en el cual explican este amplificador.
> 
> Para las personas que lo armaron y no les funciono creo que esto les ayuda a entenderlo--.


OK, pero cuales son las modificaciones???? no entendi bien el PDF...
gracias, y disculpa mi ignorancia.


----------



## zeuspower

German_3055, te comento que este diseño de amplificador es uno de los mas comercializados, lo llaman Zener otros RCA, y si es bien seguro, es plug-&-play, lo unico que debes tener en cuenta es la colocacion de transistores, diodos y nada mas ..funciona de una.
Mira los comentarios de las distintas personas de este post y te daras cuenta de lo que te digo.
Buen dia.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola German, en el documento lo unico que hago ver que existen 2 versiones, una cuasicomplementaria y otra complementaria, para lo cual muestro los esquematicos con sus correspondientes impresos, ya que existia gran confusion sobre que impresos y esquematicos.

La unica modificacion, que se ha comentado en este post, es la reduccion en la ganancia del amplificador, esto con el fin de que la sensibilidad del amplificador aumente y no se sature tan rapidamente, lo cual lo puedes hacer variando la resistencia de retroalimentacion que sale de la salida (out), junto con la resistencia de transistor del diferencial de la entrada.

Espero esto sea de tu ayuda.


----------



## vientonegro1

hola 
German. Creo que la mejor manera de que te ayuden es mostrando que estas haciendo, o sea que diagrama usas y que componentes cambiaste, asi como tu PCB ya que aqui se ha visto que entre todos se han solucionado todas las dudas. quiza alguien pueda detectar la falla con solo ver esa información.  Yo arme el complementario y sustitui varios componentes pero igual funciono bien. o sea que es un circuito seguro.
Saludos.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que mas Thenot, mira yo arme este amplificador en modo complementario, y cambie los transistores por los MJ15001 y MJ15002, son encapsulados, trabajas un pelo mas para montarlos, porque aqui en mi pais son mas baratos con respecto a los que lleva originalmente, y me sono muy bien y sin problemas... Suerte...


----------



## Cacho

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> ...cambie los transistores por los MJ15001 y MJ15002, son encapsulados...



Hola David.
Supongo que no lo estarás alimentando con +-75V. Si es así, tenés mucha suerte y te tocaron unos transistores que soportan 150V (esos están marcados para 140V). Si usás estos te conviene bajar la alimentación a +-70V máximo. Recomendable usar hasta +-65V.
Lo mismo para vos, TheNot. Si los usás, cuidados ocn el voltaje de alimentación.

Lo de que son encapsulados es obvio: TODOS los transistores son encapsulados. Estos en particular, en una cápsula TO3, a eso es a lo que te referís (supongo) al hablar de los 15001/02.

Saludos


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que mas san cacho, si mira la alimentacion recuerdo que era 63v por rama.... Los transistores casi ni calentaban y eso que el disipador era pequeño...


----------



## razorclaus

hola vi que varios armaron este amplificador sin ningun problema aparentemente de alli mi interes y consulta yo arme este amplificador pero me surgieron algunos inconvenientes en los que por favor les voy a pedir su ayuda
la placa driver que arme corresponde a la complementaria y es precisamente la que posteo aqui la salida que use primeramente es mj15003/4 originales motorola el tema es el sigiuente alimentendo el amplificador con transformador 38+38 2a
me funciona perfectamente inclusive lo use de esta forma en año nuevo los mj15003/4 trabajaron frios toda la noche
el problema me surge cuando conecto el transformador original que llevaria este circuito 50+50 8a es el que yo use probandolo en serie con un bombillo de 40w todo birn la tension que le llega es de 33v rama y funciona perfecto
pero cuando quito el bombillo cabum se me quema el tip 42 la r de 150ohm y consiguiente los mj15004, lo primero que se me ocurio es que estos no soportaban la tension los remplace por mje15030/31 y mj15022/23 de mayor tension para mi sorpresa sigue sucediendo lo mismo reduje tambien l r de realimentacion de 68k a 25k ero lo mismo
conecto el amplificador por unos segundos para no quemarlo y se enmudece pero comienza a andar cuando va callendo la tension de los filtros si alguie se le ocurre que es lo que podria estar sucediendo le agradeceria lo comente


----------



## alexx_57

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> hola vi que varios armaron este amplificador sin ningun problema aparentemente de alli mi interes y consulta yo arme este amplificador pero me surgieron algunos inconvenientes en los que por favor les voy a pedir su ayuda
> la placa driver que arme corresponde a la complementaria y es precisamente la que posteo aqui la salida que use primeramente es mj15003/4 originales motorola el tema es el sigiuente alimentendo el amplificador con transformador 38+38 2a
> me funciona perfectamente inclusive lo use de esta forma en año nuevo los mj15003/4 trabajaron frios toda la noche
> el problema me surge cuando conecto el transformador original que llevaria este circuito 50+50 8a es el que yo use probandolo en serie con un bombillo de 40w todo birn la tension que le llega es de 33v rama y funciona perfecto
> pero cuando quito el bombillo cabum se me quema el tip 42 la r de 150ohm y consiguiente los mj15004, lo primero que se me ocurio es que estos no soportaban la tension los remplace por mje15030/31 y mj15022/23 de mayor tension para mi sorpresa sigue sucediendo lo mismo reduje tambien l r de realimentacion de 68k a 25k ero lo mismo
> conecto el amplificador por unos segundos para no quemarlo y se enmudece pero comienza a andar cuando va callendo la tension de los filtros si alguie se le ocurre que es lo que podria estar sucediendo le agradeceria lo comente



Hola, es mucha potencia para probarlo con un foco de 40w, probalo con uno de 100w y fijate si hay algo anormal, quizas tenes algun componentes que no soporta esa tension, revisaste la corriente de reposo?, medi la corriente de reposo con la lampara puesta a ver si esta dentro de los valores normales ese circuito usa 2 diodos para setear la corriente de reposo, pero he visto que le ponen 3 e incluso 4, fiajte proba esa modificacion, y nos comentas, saludos!


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Chequea la tension de los capacitores, no este uno por ahi bajito en tension....... Sobre todo los de 100uf, que sean de 100v o mas, yo los puse una vez de 63 y me volo uno junto con los transistores y los tip 41c y 42c, lo puse de 200v y listo....


----------



## razorclaus

hola gracias por el consejo voy a provar eso pero cual es el valor de la corriente de reposo de este bicho y en tal caso como la modifico , le agrego mas diodos en serie?los diodos que yo use son 1n4007y no los 1n4004 que pide el circuito tendra algo que ver, en cuanto al los capacitores de 100mf
yo use de 100v los tr de entrada que use son bc557c en lugar de 2sa733 otra duda que tengo es la fuente que estoy usando esta algo pobre de filtros podria tener algo que ver, aunque con el otro transformador 38+38 anda perfecto . para la fuente use 4700mf63v seriado
con 2200 63v por cada rama,provisorio hasta que consiga los definitivos 10.000mf 100v por rama
otra duda que tengo es este bc 547 no esta en el esquematico que propone ladalec pero si en el pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> hola gracias por el consejo voy a provar eso pero cual es el valor de la corriente de reposo .....


Antes de tocar nada mide que tensión tienes sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida (Las de cerámica de 0,22 Ω), debería estar en el orden de decenas de milivoltios con el amplificador funcionando con la fuente "Chica" sin señal y sin parlante.


----------



## alexx_57

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> hola gracias por el consejo voy a provar eso pero cual es el valor de la corriente de reposo de este bicho y en tal caso como la modifico , le agrego mas diodos en serie?los diodos que yo use son 1n4007y no los 1n4004 que pide el circuito tendra algo que ver, en cuanto al los capacitores de 100mf
> yo use de 100v los tr de entrada que use son bc557c en lugar de 2sa733 otra duda que tengo es la fuente que estoy usando esta algo pobre de filtros podria tener algo que ver, aunque con el otro transformador 38+38 anda perfecto . para la fuente use 4700mf63v seriado
> con 2200 63v por cada rama,provisorio hasta que consiga los definitivos 10.000mf 100v por rama
> otra duda que tengo es este bc 547 no esta en el esquematico que propone ladalec pero si en el pcb



Hola, te fijaste si los transistores que compraste son originales, porque te aseguro que si son truchos y lo alimentas con +/-70vcc no te va a funcionar, quizas el problema viene por ahi, para darte una idea esos transistores que compraste originales rondan los u$s4 saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Hola RazorClaus

En definitiva, ¿qué voltaje tenés a la salida de la fuente? ¿Son +-70V de continua?

El esquema que sigue tu PCB está en la primera página, es el "Amp400Comple.jpg" que está en el post 10. Ahí sí está el transistor misterioso. Hablando de transistores, es bastante curioso cómo están conectados los dos del par diferencial de la entrada de tu PCB y el BC547 al que hacés referencia. ¿No hay algún corto o algo así entre sus patas?

Otra prueba que podés hacer es DESCONECTAR los transistores de potencia (leé el punto que sigue) y escuchar el sonido que dan los drivers (TIP41 y 42). Tiene que ser IGUAL al del amplificador, pero más bajito. Si eso anda bien vamos a los de potencia.

Tus Mj15003/4 son, según decís, Motorola. 
Si no me equivoco, desde 2000 Motorola NO fabrica NINGÚN transistor. Los fabrica "ON Semiconductors" (esos cambios de nombres para evitar leyes que hacen las empresas). Si tus transistores dicen Motorola, lo más probable es que sean falsificaciones. Si entrás a la página de Motorola vas a ver que no hay transistores (los fabrica como ON) ni microchips (estos los fabrica a través de Freescale). Por eso probá tu amplificador SIN los de potencia y si funciona bien, desconfiá los "Motorola" (más si tienen fecha de fabricación posterior a 2000).

Saludos


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Gracias san cacho por la información sobre Motorola y ON semicoductor, la verdad no lo sabia....


----------



## Cacho

De nada David.


----------



## razorclaus

hola gente del foro les agradezco por su interes. haber segun me dijeron en la tienda donde los compre los mj15003/4 son originales y de la misma partida los dos ,el voltaje a la salida de la fuente son + - 75v en cuanto al los tr del diferencial no se olviden que yo use bc557 varian las patas con respecto de 2sa733  ya habia probado el driver solo pero con menor tension el problemita es que los tip de esa forma se calientan de todas maneras lo voy a intentar lo que si probe es alimentar el driver con menor tension colocando una r entre + y - y las salidas alimentadas con el total del voltaje de la fuente funciono pero con un zumbido horrible y distorsion por eso creo que los tr de salida no son el problema de todas formas ya los habia cambiado por mj15022/23 de 200v solo puse cuatro por lado por las dudas. voy a probar todas las recomendaciones que medieron recien mañana, luego les comento.


----------



## Cacho

Lamento ser portador de malas noticias, pero esos transistores son falsos.
Motorola desde siempre (tengo a la vista un 3055 del '77) puso las impresiones de los transistores en el otro sentido, y aun hoy lo hace con los ON.
Más aun, si te fijás en los códigos de los dos (el 003 y el 004), se nota que son distintos. Ambos deberían ser iguales salvo por las fechas y el modelo.
Acá te dejo una guía de cómo reconocer los originales, o por lo menos cómo no comprar copias muy malas.

Si podés, posteá esas fotos y alguno de los quemados ABIERTO en el post de transistores falsificados.

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus

uy que dolor de cabeza voy a tener que cambiar una pila de tr, gracias san cacho ,los voy a postear como me pedis. justamente los que estan en la foto estan quemados ,voz te referis a abrir el componente? voy a tomar unas fotos mas. ahora que pasa con los mj15022/23 que estoy usando deben ser truchos tambien (son supuestamente motorola) que jodanga, me ofrecieron tambien los mospec $13 que tal esos. saludos.

mmm sip se ven bastante truchos san cacho los voy a postear como me dijiste saludos


----------



## Cacho

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> ...voz te referis a abrir el componente?


A eso me refería exactamente, y veo que los pudiste abrir sin problemas. Como dato extra, a los TR originales no les podés desprender el sombrero enterito, como salió el de la foto. Tenés que masticarlos bastante con una buena pinza (amo las pico de loro) o directamente cortarlos.



			
				razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> ...me ofrecieron tambien los mospec $13 que tal esos...


Los Mospec son buenos, pero tienen que ser Mospec. Una falsificación será igual de mala tenga la marca que tenga.
Por el precio pueden ser originales, pero no es garantía de nada.



			
				razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> ...ahora que pasa con los mj15022/23 que estoy usando deben ser truchos tambien (son supuestamente motorola)...


Los 15023 se ven muy falsos, los 022 se ven bien. Probalos porque pueden ser originales.
Viendo las fotos esas me surgen dos cuestiones:
1) Decime que no tenés un par de 022 sosteniendo los disipadores juntos.
2) Cómo aislaste los colectores de los transistores. Veo las micas, pero no veo arandelas de teflón del lado de arriba. ¿Están abajo?



			
				razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> ...se ven bastante truchos ... los voy a postear ...


No se ven nada más. SON truchos, y muy truchos. Cuando los postees, contá también dónde los conseguiste, así no se ensarta alguien más.
Acá te dejo la foto de unos originales, para que compares los tamaños de las pastillas de los tuyos.
Aclaro que la foto no es mía, viene de un artículo de transistores falsificados que hay en la página de Elliott Sound.Ahí también está el mismo grafico que posteé antes sobre cómo reconocer los Motorola originales (aunque yo lo saqué de alguna otra página que no recuerdo).

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

para mi que esos tambien son truchos .. por que generalmente los buenos que he visto desde un 2n3055 hasta un mj15024... traen los puentes que van desde la pastilla hasta la pata... traen una chapita y no un alambre... cuando encuentre alguno se los muestro.. saludos


----------



## razorclaus

hola jaja no los tr no sostienen el disipador los uni con dos puentes en el lateral y la aislacion eta correcta lo verifique unas cuantas veces la arandela plastica esta del otro lado ya que necesitaba que el tornillo tubiera contacto con colector, se conecta con la placa que esta del otro lado, con esto de los tr truchos me decidi a abrir el resto lamentablemente son ygual de truchos inclusive algunos tienen una goma blanca que recubre el silicon. no me detuve alli por surte abri un tr 2n3055 que retire de una pote que arme hace 20 años creo, estos si se ben bastante bien y los tuve que desarmar con una sierra , ahora el remplazo que use me dio el mismo dolor de cabeza es uno de toshiba imprezo con letras rojas duro dos horas en funcionamiento a bajo volumen y se llevo puesto todos los drivers. aqui te posteo las fotos. uy los compre en once por bulogne sur mer la casa se llama "electronica universo"
espero que esto ayude saludos.


----------



## Cacho

"Ríndete, estás rodeado" dijeron los chinos y te tiraron con todos los transistores que tenían a mano.  

Qué lindos que eran los 3055 viejos, todavía con los conectores de chapa (como los que dice GastónSJ). Hoy todos suelen venir de alambrito nomás (salvo excepciones). Y la pastilla gigante comparada con los estándares actuales...
Estas fotos postealas en el de TR Falsificados también. Ahí hay unas fotos de unos "Toshiba" que posteé yo hace un tiempo. Son falsos pero buenos, y está explicado cómo reconocerlos.
Y posteá también en aquel foro dónde compraste los TR.


Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

perdon alguien me podria contestar si estan bien los cambios que voy a hacer  con los condensadores   serie ,paralelo     y si le pongo 8  tran 2sc5200 en 1 canal tengo q modificar el circuito    estoy esperando 1  respuesta para comensar  gracias


----------



## razorclaus

hola gente del foro hoy me hice un tiempo y probe todo los pasos que me recomendaron.como me pediste fogonazo medi el v entre las r.22 y el tester no dio ningun resultado a minima escala solo ocila con carga conectada marca 0.3mv del lado negativo del positivo sigue siendo cero . haber san cacho tu recomendacion fue probar el driver solo.lo hice con la fuente chica (transformador 38+38 rectificados 55+55) funciona de maravilla con la fuente que deveria ir (transformador 50+50 rectificados 75+75) se quema automaticamente la R 150ohm. (comentario) aqui yo tengo un poco mas de voltaje de linea 230v.


----------



## Cacho

Razor, ponete a medir los TR, que seguramente tenés uno medio arruinado. Suele pasar cuando vuelan los de potencia. 
Debería haber al menos uno que no pasa la prueba y sin más datos yo apostaría a que es el amplificador de voltaje y en segundo lugar, uno o los dos drivers.

Hvidrio, debería andar tu sistema de condensadores, pero podés probar de poner sólo cuatro para probar y si algo está mal se pierde poco
No debería haber problemas con el reemplazo de transistores ni modificación necesaria para usar cuatro por rama, y los 1N4007 reemplazan perfectamente a los 1N4004.
Tratá de poner signos de puntuación en tus textos, porque se hace bastante difícil entenderlos si no.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

bueno , muchas gracias san cacho   ...   la idea mia es poner 8 transistores por rama  , para cuando trabaje en 4 homs  sacarle 400 w   rms sin distorcion  pero no se como conectarlos sin 1 dibujo. gracias   por contestar     saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada Hvidrio.
Si te fijás en el primer post, tenés el archivo amplificador400.gif en el que se ven dos transistores 2SC3858 por rama. En tu caso, repetí el mismo esquema de salida hasta lograr el número de transistores que quieras poner.

Saludos


----------



## Rick-10

Que barbaridad este tema de los transistores truchos! :evil:  Tuve una mala experiencia con los 3055.. Hace poco comente esto en otro thread. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/2n3055-tip3055-8089/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13694.html

2N3055 :evil:  Nooooooo :x  Yo utilizaria los TIP3055. Tuve una muy mala experiencia con los 3055s . Se me quemaron como 15 haciendo un inversor 12/220 100W, aún los conservo. Y como dijeron ahi arriba, muchos son truchos. Lo peor de todo es que no se quema el transistor en si(la pastilla), sino los alambres finitos que conectan la pastilla con los pines E y C. Lo digo porque yo desarme mucho de los transistores y todos ellos tenian el filamento cortado, y al medirlo con el tester funcionaban, nada mas que podia utilizarlos porque no habia forma de resoldar las conexiónes.

Bueno, esa es mi opinion. Al final termine reemplazando los 3055 por los MJ15003, que por sierto son muy buenos(los originales) porque tambien hay truchos.

Aqui esta los fotos de los transistores falsificados y estropeados...





Lo mas preocupante es que se encuentran distribuidos por toda la region, e inclusive, a veces es dificil conceguir los originales.

La vez pasada fui a la tienda de electronica para comprar los MJ15003, y me lleve una sorpresa cuando la dueña de la tiende me dijo: "¿¿¿Cual querés, los truchos o los originales?"  

Y es exactamente como comentaron arriba, los truchos son los motorolas, los originales lo ON. La diferencia de precio era de un 50% entre los originales y los falsificados. Como no tenia tanto dinero tuve que comprar los truchos, que por sierto funcionaron un buen tiempo y luego se quemaron por culpa mia.


----------



## vientonegro1

Hola  a todos. ojala alguien me pueda ayudar,  este amplificador ya lo arme y funciona muy bien. Arme el preamplificador y el voltaje para el lo obtuve de la fuente rectificada +-63v. lo baje a +-15v con Zener y funciona bien.
El problema es que he hecho un antipop a 24 volts y no los he podido sacar de la fuente. Probe con Zener pero me da el voltaje y no activa el rele. probe con 7824 y se calienta demasiado y se quema. alguien me puede orientar como sacar los 24 v.?


----------



## Cacho

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9469.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/

En el segundo post de este hilo tenés una fuente regulada con un zener y un transistor para manejar más corriente. Eso debería andar en tu caso, sólo tenés que recalcular la resistencia del zener y tené presente tomar las alimentaciones de los +-63V y no de tus +-15V ya regulados.
Usá unos transistores que te permitan manejar los voltajes y corrientes que necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus

hola san cacho segui tu consejo, desmonte todos los tr del driver inclusive los zener , los medi pero no note diferencia comparado con otros nuevos , tome la iniciativa de remplazarlos por estos otros , y para mi decepcion sucede lo mismo que antes . yo todavia tengo la duda del filtrado de la fuente que estoy usando ( 4700mf 63v seriado con 2200mf 63v ) por rama, tendra algo que ver ?, si es asi te pido me comentes . aclaracion estoy probando el driver solo sin las salidas. te digo la verdad no se si es mala suerte o que pero me esta volbiendo loco este circuito , y eso que no parece muy complicado saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Razor.

La fuente no debe ser problema. En caso de estar fallando, primero es probable que vuele un condensador y segundo, una falaahí metería ruido y distorsión más que lograr los síntomas de tu amplificador. Si tenés el mismo valor de voltaje en la rama positiva que en la negativa (pero con distinto signo, claro), eso anda bien.
Esto de los condensadores me lleva a una pregunta: ¿Los cerámicos que usaste en el circuito soportan los 150V que le estás poniendo en la alimentación?
Si los condensadores de 470pf que van de las bases a los colectores de los TIP41/42 no los soportan, pueden entrar en corto transformadorrmando al transistor en un diodo y eso hace que circule corriente (y se caliente la resistencia de 150Ω del emisor, en este caso). 
Esto vale para los 4 condensadores del circuito en posiciones similares.
Dato: Los cerámicos comunes, que sólo traen escrito el valor, soportan un mínimo de 50V (puede ser que soporten más, pero no está garantizado). Hay cerámicos que están marcados para soportar 500V y los de poliester tienen series que soportan voltajes altos (de 100V a 250V se consiguen fácil y cuestan algo así como 60 centavos).

Si ese cambio no resuelve la falla o los condensadores podían manejar el voltaje:
Sin carga (parlante) y con la entrada a masa ¿También se calientan las resistencias de 150Ω? ¿Qué corriente circula por ellas?
Y por las dudas, ¿qué transistores usaste? A ver si hay alguno pasado de voltaje. 
El par de entrada con los BC557 debería andar, así que hay que ver el resto nomás. Un detalle importante es que los TIP41/42 que uses tienen que tener el sufijo "C", para soportar 100V, y aun así están muy al límite ante cualquier eventualidad. Yo usaría unos que soportaran los 150V de alimentación y un poco más, pero eso es opinión personal, nada más.

Un saludo


----------



## hvidrio

ola leyendo lo anterior   no sera mejor que lo arme al driver  con c2073  y a940  , me cambia el sonido?    gracias


----------



## vientonegro1

Gracias San Cacho, si me sirvio el dato y si pude sacar los 24 volts.
Otra pregunta . tendras algun circuito detector de Clip para este amplificador?
De antemano te agradesco tu gran ayuda para llevar a cabo mi proyecto de amplificador del cual espero terminar y mostrarte fotos ya con tadas sus etapas.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

De nada VientoNegro (y soy Cacho a secas, me tuve que hacer santo sólo porque ya me habían usado el nombre en el foro  )
Indicadores de clip, no tengo ninguno, pero acá podés leer sobre el asunto y sacar el circuito que propone. La página está muy buena y el tipo que la hace sabe de audio (y mucho). Leéla que te va a interesar.

Hvidrio, la elección de los transistores o sus reemplazos, en este caso, no es demasiado crítica. No conozco los que mencionás (hace calor para ponerse a leer...), pero si tienen las características de los TIP (hasta los 100V) y soportan más voltaje, no debería haber problemas.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

ola cacho le consulto a usted porque es el unico q me contesta por aca hace calor tambien  lo molesto     porque  estoy envenenado con este proyecto  me fije en los datos de los tran.  c2073  tienen   150v, 25w en el driver afecta la cadidad  del sonido al ser  25w tienen mejor voltaje  .    gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Cacho

Ah, no... Si me vas a tratar de usted vamos mal   

Con los drivers, 25W es la _potencia_ que puede disipar el transistor. Es el procucto del voltaje (se mide en Volts) y la corriente (en Amperes). Potencia(W)=Voltaje(V)*Corriente(A) 

Salvado esto, Los dos que proponés como reemplazos son un poco más chicos que los TIP (y me hiciste leer los datasheets...  ), aunque tendrían que hacer el trabajo sin problemas.
Podés armar el amplificador SIN poner los transistores de potencia (son los que más bronca da quemar) y probarlo sólo con los drivers. Si quemás algo no va a ser difícil de reemplazar, ni caro. Te recuerdo que con los TIP funciona (ya lo han armado con estos) y lo de no usarlos es sólo un gusto personal.

Como corolario: Este amplificador no es aconsejable como primer proyecto más que nada por los voltajes y potencias que maneja, y ante errores es facil que vuelen varias partes. Uno como el de 20W que propone Tecnicdeso ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/ ) con +-20V es más simple y barato en caso de volarlo todo (cosa que no será simple), además de ser una linda herramienta para entender cómo funciona cada una de las las partes y no tener ningún componente caro ni difícil de conseguir.
Podés usar los condensadores que tenés para el filtro de la fuente (claro que no usarás todos), Los BC337/327 cuestan (en pesos argentinos) algo de $0,30 (hay 4, entonces $1,20); los BC549, $0,20(*3, $0,60); entre todas las resistencias serán $1,50; como mucho, $2 de condensadores y los 3055 algo de 4 o 5 pesos cada uno.
Redondeando, $15 de materiales.
El transformador, un 15+15V y 30VA (eso da algo asi como 2A), alrededor de 40/45 pesos.
Si lo armás, vas a ver que 20W no son pocos.

Saludos


----------



## Mj

he armado este amplificador aunque lo probe solo con un voltage de +-56V me di cuenta de que solo le llega a los transistores de salida del ciclo positivo solo 56V, lo mismo sucede con la del ciclo negativo. Por lo que me he dado cuenta que no nesecitaria un transistor de salida que soportara una tension del voltage total que seria unos 112V. Aunque lo tengo trabajando con unos mj15022 (4 por canal) y una impedancia de 4 ohm. Me dio la idea de armarlo porque cuando lo simule con circuitmaker 2000 no me respondia en las altas frecuencias. El amplificador suena fuerte y claro y los transistores de salida alcanzan una temperatura de 45 grados solamente a maxima potencia. El transformador entrega 7 amperes y aunque sobra para un canal pongo dos de estos para los 2 canales. tambien tuve la oportunidad de probar este amplificador en bridge a 8 ohm y trabaja ok. para los que lo arman tienen que fijarse en los condensadores de 470pF pues si no aguantan el voltage del ciclo ( en este caso de 75V) se pondrian en corte danando los transistores de salida). 

                                                                      saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho lo voy  armar  a este amplificador ya estoy jugado  tengo todo el transformadorr  mete miedo  12cm de altura 7 amper  parece 1 soldadura electrica  o lo hago sonar  o arranco los cono de los parlantes       consulto para no cometer errores   pero si vuelo el circuito te aviso  , lo armo  denuevo hasta que salga  gracias por la ayuda  en 1 dia o 2  sentis los bajos del otro lado del rio o ves el humo     saludos...


----------



## hvidrio

bueno arme el driver a lo indio arriba se 1 acrilico  sin la etapa de salida  le conecte 1 parlante de auto    4homs  y con 1 fuente chica 36+36   y suena  el loco viejo  los tip calientan es normal no?  porque estan como salida  ahora la entrada  es muy sensible  con muy poca señal suena bien   si la subo apenas distorciona tiene poco volumen si podes decirme si todo esto esta dentro de lo normal        le conecto  la etapa de salida  y la fuente  grande ,saludos  bahia blanca


----------



## Cacho

Es normal que calienten, pero no que calienten demasiado. Tendrían que poder funcionar sin disipador o con uno chiquito, tipo "U" por ejemplo. La temperatura debe quedar dentro de los márgenes de operación normales para un transistor. La regla es agarrarlo entre dos dedos: Si podés sostenerlo sin tener que soltarlo durante por lo menos 20 segundos, está bien. Si tenés que soltarlo estamos hablando de por lo menos 50/55 grados y eso ya no está tan bien...
Probá el circuito con la fuente grande y sin los TR de salida. Si funciona bien así, ponele los que faltan y seguí los pasos del turorial de Fogonazo de puesta en marcha y calibración de amplificador.

Lo de entregar poco volumen (en este momento) es más que esperable.
Lo que interesa en este paso es comprobar que todo funcione como debe antes de conectar los transistores de potencia.
Por lo que describís, hasta acá va todo bien. Dale para adelante.

Slaudos


----------



## hvidrio

Hola conecte los transistores  le puse las cajas de 15  suena imprecionante 0 problema  mejor de lo que  esperaba , con 4 transistores .  la idea es agregarle otros cuatro los pongo como los otros a continuacion en paralelo ?.     lo arme con resistencias 0.22  10w   le agrego los otros igual con  las  mismas resistencias.  la idea es sacarle 400w sin distorsión  .   gracias por la ayuda y muy bueno este     amplificador mas bien potencia  saludos ......


----------



## rodolfocc

2 preguntas para ladelec
1:_  tip41 y 42 como pres  no se quedan cortos en cuanto a trabajarlos a 75v ?
2:_ la compensación térmica no he visto que la menciones (supongo que los diodos devén ir en el disipador de calor(o posiblemente me salte alguna hoja) 

por cierto  tu lo diseñaste o es un clon de algún otro amplificador? (se parece mucho a los usados en la linea realistic de radio shack de los años 80)

saludos a todos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días, estoy viendo cuando subís fotos de vuestros proyectos un error GRAVÍSIMO. Usais unos cables de sección RIDÍCULA, que va a dar al traste con la calidad del proyecto. Aunque sea un cableado provisional o de pruebas, usar un cable de sección digna, es más, en éste punto no escatimeis el dinero, usar BUENOS cables y de buena sección.
Un saludo.


----------



## hvidrio

bueno como se puede ver es una prueba no voy a hacer bailes  y llevar la tabla esa cuando tenga el  chasis  va tener buenos cables y tornedos   ademas  como no le puse fusibles , cumplen esa funcion        saludos  y gracias  me ubiera gustado que me contestaras la pregunta  q hice ahi ...


----------



## Mj

yo les aconsejo para un mayor rendimiento del amplificador que usen un cableado donde el alambre del conductor sea #18 o mas grueso para las conexiónes entre colector y emisor de los transistores de salida. Esto es para que no se amortigue potencia en dichos conductores debido a la corriente que pasa por ellos y de esta forma lograr el mayor rendimiento del amplificador a maxima potencia. El cable de la fuente debe ser tambien algo grueso para que no existan perdidas para el maximo rendimiento y no tan fino como muestras amigo ya que debe transportar algunos amperios,


----------



## nachoti

hvidrio comentó...

Hola conecte los transistores le puse las cajas de 15 suena imprecionante 0 problema mejor de lo que esperaba , con 4 transistores . la idea es agregarle otros cuatro los pongo como los otros a continuacion en paralelo ?. lo arme con resistencias 0.22 10w le agrego los otros igual con las mismas resistencias. la idea es sacarle 400w sin distorcion . gracias por la ayuda y muy bueno este amplificador mas bien potencia saludos .....

Buenas tardes, hvidrio te comento que yo estoy utiliando este amplificador con 8 transistores por canal, trabajando todo el tiempo a 4Ω, con un transformador de 45-0-45/20A y un filtrado de 36000µF por rama. Para la conexión de los transistores de salida en paralelo estoy utilizando 2 resistencias de 1Ω a 3W en paralelo y así obtengo 0,5Ω/6W en el emisor de cada transistor. Con respecto al sonido, estamos de acuerdo, suena excelente lo utilizo conectándole 4 cajas con woofer de 15" y va muy bien. La fuente me entrega 62-0-62 en continua y el circuito es el Cuasicomplementario con 8 transistores 2SC3858  en cada canal. Adjunto una foto del amplificador descrito


----------



## hvidrio

hola nachoti ,por ahora esta con 4 tr  , cuando les ponga 8 sera mejor ponerle  resistencias  de 0.47      estas son 0.22  10 w       gracias  saludos


----------



## roberto_in

hvidrio sos igual de prolijo que yo. jajajja, hasta tenemos el mismo destornillador, stihl no? che, quería saber que transistores de potencia usaste. muchas gracias


----------



## hvidrio

si soy prolijo que da miedo  le puse  2sc5200 saludos


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> Hola conecte los transistores  le puse las cajas de 15  suena imprecionante 0 problema  mejor de lo que  esperaba , con 4 transistores .


Buenísimo: me alegro de que ande bien, y más de que haya funcionado a la primera. Esos "circuitos impresos" hechos a mano con cableando todo por abajo son de los que más satisfacciones han dado, eso sí, no sé cuánta temperatura soporte la mampara de baño, así que tené cuidado de que no se derrita con el calor de un transistor  .



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...la idea es agregarle otros cuatro los pongo como los otros a continuacion en paralelo ?.


Sólo tenés que repetir el mismo esquema de conexiones que ya hiciste con dos por rama. En el caso de la rama positiva, todos los colectores a +V, todas las bases juntas y una R del valor que uses entre el emisor y la salida. En la negativa, colectores a la salida, bases todas juntas y una resistencia entre cada emisor y -V (estás armando el cuasi, ¿o ya me estoy confundiendo?).



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...lo arme con resistencias 0.22  10w   le agrego los otros igual con  las  mismas resistencias...





			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...cuando les ponga 8 sera mejor ponerle  resistencias  de 0.47...


Esas resistencias sirven para repartir efectivamente la carga entre todos los transistores y cuanto más grandes sean, más segura la operación.
A mayor resistencia, mayor margen de seguridad y también menor volumen, aunque la diferencia no es muy notoria. Si usás 0Ω47/5W vas a andar bien y seguro. Con 0Ω22/5W tenés un poquito más de volumen, pero menos seguridad.
Eso sí, todas las resistencias tienen que ser iguales.

El asunto de las secciones de los cables es bastante importante. Tené en cuenta que por ahí pasan unos cuantos amperes, y además de lograr que no se incendie, lo que se busca es no tener una caída importante de tensión.

Saludos y felicitaciones de nuevo por tu amplificador.


----------



## roberto_in

Muchachos como va? Alguien sabría decirme cual es el PCB correcto para el driver del cuasicomplementario? Porque encontré varios en esta página y presentan diferencias en los valores y cantidad de componentes. Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------



## hvidrio

hola a todos  bueno mi  potencia  le puse los 8 tr  2sc5200  suena perfecto  en 4 y 8 homs  entonces      me  endulce  y le puse   10  y suena  horrible  parece que hay tensión en la señal                       sera que no da  el driver para tanto tr  gracias  saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si hay tensión continua en la señal (y antes no había), entonces el problema no está en los drivers sino en los transistores nuevos. Fijate si están bien conectados, y de estarlo, fijate si funcionan bien.
Ahí debería estar tu problema.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho  me fije estan bien conectados  lo de tension me refiero  a un  ruido  nnnnnnnnnn  como   cuando    tocas la entrada de señal  con el dedo  pero a bajo bolumen  los  2 tr que agrege  sueltos los pruebo  y dan bien  con el tester en iodo , pero no se probarlos  funcionando  o con consumo  yo pense  q no daria la corriente  de los tip 41 y 42  para tantos muchachos  ,  ahora  con 8 o 4  transistores  suena muy bien  pero calientan  los   locos  derrepente  este problema  es q estoy corto de disipador . cuanto le subo el volumen  quedan calentitos  precisara alguna calibracion    te agradesco  alguna  orientacion  q me puedas  dar  porque  laverdad  que suena  de maravilla  y estoy    ancioso de darle palo  sin tener  que ponerlo en la eladera  saludos   .....


----------



## hvidrio

perdon me olvide de preguntar  las  resistencias  150h  1w     yo puse  150 2w  eso puede influir en que calienten los tr   gracias


----------



## Cacho

Primero lo segundo: Al poner resistencias de más potencia que la necesaria no pasa nada, sólo gastás un poco más de plata, ocupás un poco más de espacio y trabajan un poco más frías.

En lo de tus TR de potencia nuevos...
Suena a que alguno está fallando o a mala conexión. Como me decís que están bien conectados, probá de ponerlos EN LUGAR de un par de los que tenés funcionando ahora. Va a quedar funcionando con 8 TR (para probar) y entre esos estarán los 2 nuevos.
Hay otras posibles causas, pero son menos probables.

No hay problemas con el calor, dentro de ciertos límites. Tené en cuenta que es bastante normal que los amplificador trabajen a temperaturas de alrededor de 60 grados. Si no te estás pasando de esos valores, no hay de qué preocuparse. Si estás hablando de bastante más, entonces estás corto de disipador o tu amplificador está oscilando.


----------



## hvidrio

te mando unas fotos  mira lo puse con 1 caja 8 ohms  no calienta nada   mido los parlantes me dan  5 homs   o tengo el tester mal o encontre la falla  de fabrica  son 8 ohms  pero le e dado mucho garrote   despues q resuelva lo de  los parlantes  voy a hacer la prueba de cambiar los tr y te cuento  saludos

otras fotos  amplificadores parlante

fotos otros amplificadores  1 de esos truchos lo copie yo se defiende no como este

foto 2n3055

este es 1 kam 3200


----------



## VIEJOTRIVI

Cordial Saludo:
Me llama la atención que este amplificador no tiene reóstatos para la calibración de la corriente de Bias o corriente de reposo. Supongo que con las resistencias fijas ya deben estar en su punto. Sin embargo me gustaria saber si alguien tiene este dato lo pudiera compartir. 
Otra inquietud: en proyectos anteriores he tenido problemas al instalar en la fuente capacitores con valores de voltaje mucho mas elevados que el que provee la rectificación (60V  en fuente y filtros de 100V) lo cual me produjo zumbidos en la salida. los cambíe por filtros de 65V 10.000 uf  (igual capacidad que los anteriores) y el problema quedó resuelto.  Esto se debe a la calidad de los filtros o a la capacidad de voltaje de los mismos? (he notado que en los amplificador profesionales este voltaje es muy cercado al producido por la fuente.

Como sugerencia agregaría que es muy recomendable buscar que la ganancia (beta) de los transistores diferenciales (2SA733)  sean lo mas similares posible (transistores del mismo tipo y de la misma marca pueden tener betas muy diferentes) al igual que los 2SC2229. esto redunda en la calidad y el factor RMC.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## hvidrio

hola paaa viejotribi ,no se si era para mi no entendi 1 caramelo , lo de los condensadores si lo demas     ni ahi , ni la beta ni el factor rmc me gusta  aprender  pero  me faltan muchas  clases todabia    para entender  eso  y bueno en reposo me voy a poner yo porque ya es tarde  y estoy cansado    saludos y gracias por los consejos


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio.

Antes de que te vuelvas loco con los parlantes, como sabrás, tienen 8Ω de _impedancia_, que no quiere decir _resistencia_. 
El parlante presenta una resistencia variable según cambian las frecuencias y es normal que midas un valor distinto al nominal con un tester.
Acá tenés un poco más de información sobre impedancia.
Acá está la hoja de datos de tu parlante. La impedancia mínima que presenta, según esto, es de 6,4Ω a 180Hz. Si tu medición fue de 5Ω... No estamos tan lejos. Si estás usando una escala muy alta o tu tester no es de bastante buena calidad, entonces puede venir de ahí el error, no sería raro que fallara en un par de ohms.

Pasando a los disipadores; si te fijás en las fotos de los otros amplificadores, hay disipadores de más capacidad en esos, y por los TR de potencia que usan (el 3773 y el 3055) no pueden tener la potencia de este. Diría que está un poco corto de disipación este amplificador con lo que tiene ahora (¿es un perfil común de aluminio?).

Saludos.


----------



## hvidrio

bueno gracias me quedo tranquilo q los parlantes estan bien   me parece raro  la diferencia  tan grande   de temperatura    q hay   entre  usarlo en 8  h   y   4 homs  no se  si la arreglo   con mas disipador  y fan cooler  en 30  segundos  al palo te quema los dedos  en 8 al palo ni se toca  frio, frio.     lo puedo combatir  cambiando alguna resistencia  esto . si no tiene  solucion  lo usare  en 8 homs saludos  cacho


----------



## hvidrio

hola desarmme la potencia  kam  para ver q  habia adentro  y  tenia  8 condensarores  13000mf y 80v.    18  tr  por canal    9 arriba y 9 abajo     2sc5200 y 2sa 1943 esto  es 1 bomba lo q tira          ahora   veo por  que   esta muy  salado   para copiar  esto  .por  aca  estas potencias  no le gustan         a los  sonidista   tienen  fama  que  recalientan  y suenan  mal  en 4 homs   para mi  esto es  oro  si alguien tiene  algun dato sobre esto  se lo agradesco  y nunca la use en bridged  porque no me dan los  selenium  y ademas  no se bien  como es lo de la entrada si tiene  q ser balanceada  mi consola no sirve  , y si la salida  va  a los  positivos  si me pueden  pasar el dato  bievenido  seran gracias    y saludos    les  dejo estas fotos de la señorita


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...me parece raro  la diferencia  tan grande   de temperatura    q hay   entre  usarlo en 8  h   y   4 homs  no se  si la arreglo   con mas disipador  y fan cooler ... [¿]lo puedo combatir  cambiando alguna resistencia  esto[?]...



Hola HVidrio
Para hacer las cosas más fáciles, supongamos que el desfasaje que presentan uno o dos parlantes (8 y 4Ω) es el mismo y que las ondas son iguales en 8 y 4Ω (misma amplitud). Entonces, en 8Ω vas a tener una dispación instantánea de Vtr*Itr. O sea, el voltaje que cae en el transistor por la corriente que circula.
Como la corriente es del doble entre una configuración y la otra, entonces la potencia disipada en los transistores será del doble en 4Ω con respecto a la disipada en 8Ω.

Ahora, siendo "descuidados" con las cuentas y las unidades, *supongamos* que en 8Ω tus transistores disipan 10W, en 4Ω disiparían 20W (suena lógico, ¿no?). *Supongamos* también que por cada watt disipado la temperatura del TR aumenta 1 grado. Entonces, (obviando otros parámetros que entran en juego acá) tendrás que "perder" 10 grados en tu disipador funcionando en 8Ω. En 4Ω serán 20 grados.
Si tu disipador es capaz de disipar esos 10 grados (*supongamos* que puede disipar 15), entonces no habrá problemas en 8Ω. Al conectarlo a 4Ω, la disipación queda corta (hay 5 grados que se quedan en el disipador) y obviamente aparece el calor. Esto, como habrás notado, es una simplificación grande y poco precisa, sólo apunta a darte una idea de cómo funciona.
Si reemplazás el disipador por uno de más capacidad o le ponés un cooler (o más) al que tenés, es muy probable que se solucione el problema.
De hecho, fijate en el "Kam" del que posteaste fotos. Tiene el mismo voltaje de operación que el tuyo (más o menos) pero con unos disipadores bastante más poderosos y un cooler en cada uno.

Si eso no soluciona el problema, entonces ya estamos hablando de cuestiones más complicadas, como una oscilación que aparece al cargarlo con 4Ω, pero es más raro y difícil que suceda. En caso de estar oscilando, tiene que calentar sin que se le conecte señal a la entrada; y si se le conecta, debería seguir calentando aun después de haberla desconectado.
Si ese es el caso, se puede probar una red Zobel (genérica nomás, 10Ω-100nf en serie) a la salida y una R-L en paralelo y ver qué pasa. Habrá que revisar también los condensadores entre base y colector de los drivers y los amplificador de voltaje.

Con respecto a conectar en puente dos amplificador, ya hay en el foro varios hilos. Ese es uno.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:
Quería agradecer a TODOS  por este proyecto, muy pocos están completos, probados y discutidos como éste.
Razón que me decidió a construirlo.  Además, dispongo de una fuente con valores aproximados a lo requerido +-50AD 4A   y solo necesito un canal.  
Me hubiese gustado contarles esto con el aparatejo terminado y con fotos, peeeero (Teniendo en cuenta que mis conocimientos de electrónica, no van más allá del la ley de Ohm). Seguramente necesitaré algo de ayuda.
Para los recién llegados,  que les pasará como a mí, que releí tantas veces las 26 páginas de este post, pensé en dejarles un resumen (En Bruto –copiar y pegar), de los textos fundamentales. 
Y para los neófitos como yo, una escueta guía práctica para imprimir y tener sobre la mesa de trabajo al momento de comenzar. (Todo está basado en los textos originales y los PCB de david_rc_91, que me fueron de gran ayuda, ya que yo también los hice a manopla, en Corel.
Les agradecería (ahora si, a los que saben) le diesen una mirada a esto último (guía y PCB), para corregir errores y completarla.
Desde Alicate, Muchas Gracias y Un Saludo.

Editado: ir a:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/137635/


----------



## hvidrio

gracias  por tu `paciencia cacho  saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada, HVidrio.

------

Carlitos, está buena la idea, pero te recomendaría empezar "Construcción paso a paso" con el armado del pcb. El soldado de los cables con que inicia, es ya casi la conclusión del proyecto en lo que refiere a la electrónica y sólo  queda el montaje final.
Otro consejo con carácter de muy importante: Agregá la máscara de componentes al archivo con del pcb, si no hay que adivinar qué va dónde o analizarlo a conciencia para deducirlo. Me inclino por la primera.
Siguiendo con los archivos que posteaste, en "Hola que tal" hay una serie de comentarios sobre amplificador en general y otros sobre este en particular, sería útil separarlos o diferenciarlos de alguna manera para que fuera de más fácil lectura.

Vi también que te llamaba la atención que se usara un puente de diodos de 400V en la fuente. La verdad es que en general no se consiguen puentes que soporten mucho menor voltaje, y menos si manejan los 35A de las especificaciones. Si leés el datasheet de la familia de diodos 1N400X, te darás cuenta de que no son voltajes tan descabellados. Si un cilindrito de plástico negro, barato y común como el 1n4007 puede manejar 1000V y 1A, ¿qué tan extraño suena que un puente rectificador maneje 400V?  
De todas formas, como no es un elemento caro, no se justifica hacerlo trabajar cerca de los límites ni mucho menos.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Cacho:

                    Me dejaste MUERTO, que análisis, y que respuesta . No pensé que las dos tonterías que puse diesen para tanto. MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS por tu atención.

Comentarios:

                   1- El paso a paso, es lo que pude rescatar de la página original. De lo anterior no hay nada, ya que el PCB lo vende. Obviamente que debería comenzar por allí, pero como lo hice para mí, y lo que realmente tenía miedo  de pifiarle al momento de armado, era el cableado, pues allí quedó. (mi intención no era hacer un libro, solo lo tiré por si les cabía la idea de hacerlo tipo DIY, (para neófitos, como yo), y a partir de allí ir completándolo.

                   2- Respecto a la máscara NO LA HICE, porque el PCB TAMPOCO es de mi autoría, simplemente lo tuve que rehacer pues, el que está en el foro me salía un poco borroso. Por lo tanto, la disposición de los componentes en la misma que el cuasicomplementario original y tantas veces mencionado en este post. NADA NUEVO.  

                   3-Lo del archivo “Hola que tal” lo había comentado…… es simplemente la copia de aquellas respuestas de ESTE POST, que consideré (a mí modestísimo juicio) que eran importantes para este proyecto, no están  traídas de los pelos de otro lado, son todos comentarios de este post. Y por supuesto no tienen ningún tipo de edición.
La idea era: no tener que pasar las 26 páginas  cada vez que buscaba algún dato. Por eso lo dejé en word para que cada uno use lo que le parezca, pero vuscando en solo 5 folios.

                   4-La explicación del puente… -GENIAL-, así es como necesito que me expliquen  ops: , eres un fenómeno.


                   Vuelvo a dar las gracias a todos lo que aportaron a este proyecto, y a ti Cacho: mi mayor respeto.

                   Un Saludo.


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho  tendrias  algun  circuito  censillo  para probar  tr   2cs5200  porque encontre 1  pero  con transformadorr   110     y lampara  100 v   eso se me hace  imposible  habra  alguno  con  220 v  o por lo menos  con lamparas  de 220  gracias.


----------



## gaston sj

y por que no pones una lampara de 220 . en el transformador de 110... pero que la lampara sea de la mitad de la potencia .. una sencilla solucion.


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio
¿Podés postear el circuito del que hablás? Suele ser tan simple como cambiar la lamparita por otra de 220V y potencia distinta y, claro, usar un transformador 220/110V de los que siempre hay a mano.

Aclaración: En estos circuitos las lamparitas usualmente actúan como resistencias (eso son en el fondo) y la fórmula de potencia es P=V²/R. Como lo que se busca es mantener R constante, al duplicar el voltaje de operación del foquito (de 110 a 220V), queda P=(2V)²/R, o sea, 4V²/R. Esto es cuatro veces la potencia anterior.

Poniendo esto en números da:
110V/100W es una lamparita con un filamento de 100W=110V²/R, entonces, R=121Ω.
Una lamparita de 220V/50W tiene un filamento de 968Ω.
Con 220V/400W (o 4 de 100W en serie), hablamos de una lámpara de 121Ω.

Al usar una resistencia más grande, simplemente más transistores pasarán la prueba y se corre el riesgo de usar uno falso (si es el circuito que creo).
Ahora la parte "extraña" del asunto: Si medimos con el tester la resistencia de cada filamento, va a dar valores ridículamente bajos. El porqué lo dejo para que el que quiera lo averigüe. 

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  cacho  no se si entendi mal o que, si tengo q bajar las resistencias de las lamparas  de 220   no tendria  q ponerlas  en paralelo?.   voy a ver  si encuentro  el circuito   pero es el mismo   q vistes   vos      esta en la pagina  de tr   falsificados  . a aca te mando 1 las fotos del chasis q estoy  armando    con tubos de aluminio , haber ver si les gusta  a los criticos  que aparecen  aveces saludos  .


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola  cacho  no se si entendi ml o que    si tengo q vajar las resistencias de las lamparas  de 220   no tendria  q ponerlas  en paralelo?....



Ups...  ops: 
Perdón, se me enroscó el cerebro. Van en paralelo, tenés razón.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas. Despues de visar y revisar todo unas cuantas veces, recurro a ustedes. Realicé el PCB cuasicomplementario que subió ma.pastor en la página 13 del post. Alimenté la tarjeta driver con una fuente de +-20V rectificados. La lámpara en serie se encendió tenuemente, y al medir el voltaje en la salida me encontré con unos 16Vcc negativos! Desconecté los transistores de potencia y lo mismo: -16V. Casi todas las patas de los transistores tienen voltajes similares. Tendrá algo que ver que la fuente sea tan chica? Los transistores casi ni calientan. Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.


----------



## hvidrio

hola  1 consulta  mas  tengo mas  , tengo l posibilidd  de comprar  2 electroliticos   63 v   15000mf    mi  transformadorr  entrega   50+50  me la juego o es 1 locura  son  siemens  de esos  naranjas viejos  pero   estan cero kilometro    saludosss


----------



## carlitosferar

Bien:
        Haciendo caso a la sugerencia de Cacho, es que: cuando hice los PCB, tome la precaución de hacerle fotos paso a paso.

        Y como dijo Fogonazo:

       “Si eres un diseñador me imagino que sabrás como ajustar tu propia etapa, así que no leas nada y vete de      aquí.”

        Estos consejos son solo para NEOFITOS COMO YO, para esos audaces que siempre estamos preguntando:      ¿PERO NO HAY UN METODO CASERO?

        Para  ELLOS: Va el paso a paso intitulado: PCBs y panqueques con dulce de leche.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/134235/ _
       Lo edito en el original para que quede todo junto.

       Un Saludo y Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo l posibilidd  de comprar  2 electroliticos   63 v   15000mf    mi  transformador  entrega   50+50  me la juego o es 1 locura...



50V+50V de alterna dan +-70V de continua. Si tenés la idea de conectarle esos capacitores y resulta que te acompaña la suerte y se alinean tres planetas, entonces no van a explotar.

Te pueden servir para otro proyecto que trabaje con menos voltaje, pero para este te aconsejo NO usarlos porque es MUY probable que anden mal o revienten.
Necesitás condensadores de 80V o más. Acá se consiguen por algo de 50 pesos (unos 15 US$) cada uno. Debe haber en Uruguay.

PS: Lindas las placas, Carlitos.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> PS: Lindas las placas, Carlitos.



Gracias.


----------



## hvidrio

ya triye  todo cacho   aca   estamos pintados     no  hay  esto  es lo mas  grande q  hay  voy  tener  q       encargarlo  a alguien   q valla  para esos  lados  si hay  de mas  mf  me podrias  averiguar  precio   18000  sin apuro  y cuando  puedas  graciassssssss por todo


----------



## Cacho

Acá tenés direcciones por donde buscar los componentes que te puedan interesar

www.electronicaliniers.com.ar
www.elemon.com.ar
www.kation.com.ar (este está en La Plata, a 60 Km de Buenos Aires)

Y si no, podés entrar a la https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/apartado-proveedores-9109/ que hay en el foro y buscar ahí. En el post 22 hay un link a una lista que subió Manonline, también.


Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Por favor, les agradecería si alguien me pudiera dar una pista acerca del problema que planteé en la página anterior. Muchas gracias.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola a todos: 
                          Ya Otros tocaron el tema: *La notoria diferencia de  componentes entre*: Serigrafía, Las Fotografís de lo armado, y fundamentalmente el Schematic.
                         Pero no encontré respuestas concretas.
Les paso la situación de cada resistencia (doc)y una imagen comparativa.
Pongo destacados R5 y R13 donde la diferencia es verdaderamente llamativa.

Agradecería vuestra opinión. 
(Tengase en cuenta lo rudimentario de mis conocimientos, pero así todo, los valores en cuestión no figuran en otro lugar del circuito, como para haberlos confundido) 

Desde yá, muchísima Gracias.   
Un Saludo.

PD: como verán ganas le estoy metiendo………
Pd2 agrego la mácara con mejor resolución


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:
			
		

> ...Realicé el PCB cuasicomplementario que subió ma.pastor en la página 13 del post. Alimenté la tarjeta driver con una fuente de +-20V rectificados...y al medir el voltaje en la salida me encontré con unos 16Vcc negativos! ...



Medí el voltaje que tenés entre la resistencia de 33K y 6K8. Deberían ser 18V (eso dice el señor zener). No creo que los tengas y puede deberse a que el zener esté al revés o a que la alimentación es muy poca. Si el zener está bien orientado, probá de cambiar la R de 6K8 por una de 100 a 150Ω (esto hace que la corriente del zener pase de 0,5mA a unos más saludables 13/20mA). Eso debería darte una lectura de 18V en ese punto.
Probalo, y si anda antes de conectarle la alimentación de +-75V cambiá la R por la original.
Hacé la prueba SIN los de salida, no hacen falta para esto y si algo no anda como debe no se corre el riesgo de quemar un TR caro.
Eso debería solucionar el asunto. No me fijé si no trae más complicaciones esto de la poca tensión, pero me parece que no.

Si no lo arregla, quizá sea un transistor de los del par diferencial de entrada conectado al revés.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Ya Otros tocaron el tema: *La notoria diferencia de  componentes entre*: Serigrafía, Las Fotografís de lo armado, y fundamentalmente el Schematic. Pero no encontré respuestas concretas.



Hay más de una versión, además de que las placas armadas que muestra Ladelec están llenas de errores (presumiblemente, a propósito). Cada PCB que podés encontrar corresponde a una de las versiones, así que si no tenés a la vista el par Esquemático/PCB correspondiente...


----------



## carlitosferar

GRACIAS CACHO:
                                                 Siempre al frente del cañón.  

                               Trataré de exponer mi situación desde otro punto de vista:

1-	El circuito (Esquemático) de Ladelec... ¿¿¿¿VALE? ¿LO PODEMOS DAR POR BUENO?
2-	El PCB, que hice está calcado de la fotografía de Ladelec ( no creo que le haya hecho foto-shop para fabricarle errores jejej)
3-	*Ese*, es el par Esquemático/PCB que he utilizado. Y, el que armé de forma virtual en la máscara que mostré. A mi modestísimo entender el PCB responde perfectamente al esquemático. La diferencia la tengo en los valores de las resistencias, el capacitor fantasma de la izquierda, y la posición de R10 respecto a los diodos.
4-	Si se pudiesen aclarar esas pequeñas dudas, surge la pregunta final.
5-	FUNCIONARÍA...?
6-	De lograr que la respuesta  sea positiva, Tendríamos como pocas veces, un proyecto verdaderamente DIY/Free, que es lo que los “Neófitos” siempre  buscamos. Sin caer en kits comerciales, o en proyectos teóricos, o modificaciones personales y discusiones interminables y, de las que por supuesto no entendemos nada.

7-	Pregunta fuera de programa: ¿por qué tanta gente que dice que éste proyecto funciona de maravillas, incluso los que lo han armado con placas originales de ladelec, no comentan nada respecto a esas diferencias y/o modificaciones?.    

MUCHAS GRACIAS
Un cordial Saludo.

PD: Circuito y Máscara en mensaje anterior.


----------



## Mj

hola *Carlitos* te cuento que este amplificador trabaja de maravillas, yo lo hice, aunque lo monte en un PCB que diseñe yo mismo y trabaja excelente. Los transistores de salida casi ni se calientan ya que lo enfrio con un ventilador de computadora. Tiene buena respuesta en las altas frecuencias asi como en las bajas. Solo que respecto a otros amplificador el ( *pop* en el parlante ) al encender el amplificador es mayor que en otros diagramas debido al tiempo que se demora en cargarse el filtro que esta en paralelo con el zener de 18V. Para eliminar esto le pongo un retardo para la conexion de los parlantes . Por otro lado es un buen amplificador y lo tengo trabajando con 8 transistores 2n37773 ( 4 por rama ) para trabajarlo a 4 Ω[/u]


----------



## roberto_in

Muchisimas gracias Cacho, y Fogonazo. El problema eran los dos transistores 2sa733 de entrada. El tema es que yo los habia conectado basándome en el datasheet, y obviamente había un error (o en el datasheet o en mis transistores). Di vuelta las patas y salió andando perfecto, muchisimas gracias. Carlitos, soy mas neófito que vos, todo tu trabajo es muy motivador, gracias también.


----------



## carlitosferar

Mj dijo:
			
		

> hola *Carlitos* te cuento que este amplificador trabaja de maravillas, [/u]



Muchísimas gracias, tu comentario me incentiva a seguir adelante.  	
Te agradecería si estuviese dentro de tus posibilidades, me aclarases algunas de las dudas expuestas. 
Aunque hayas hecho tus propios PCB, no quiere decir que no hayas respetado el circuito (Eso creo entender), de ser así, sabrás cual es el valor de los componentes que me tienen parado, o por lo menos, los que tú hayas utilizado.

Y por su puesto… una fotito no vendría nada mal.

Ah… lo del POP de arranque, yo también tengo una plaquita, pero lo que no consigo es una protección para DC, las que he hecho no funcionan ops: , si alguien sabe de algo…………

Mil Gracias y un Saludo.

*Editado*

Hola Roberto, No había visto lo tuyo pues entramos al mismo tiempo.

Ah veo que solucionaste tu problema me alegro. Había visto tu “súplica” pero te imaginas que yo era el menos indicado para responderte. Jeje  

Gracias por el comentario. Creo que tú me entiendes por dónde van los tiros, estoy haciendo un tutorial con lujo de detalles, pero, no puedo exponer NADA sobre algo que no sé cómo se fabrica, cuales son los componentes verdaderos, (Si llega a ser cierto lo de que las fotografías de ladelec están mal a propósito…. Vaya moral la de algunos!) :x 

Como ya comenté no hay proyectos DIY/Free, la idea es hacer algo sencillo: Quemo PCB, sueldo 4 Resistencias y a tocar. 

Lo único más o menos parecido, es el famoso “Turco”, pero, como yo lo quiero para un equipo de bajo, me quedaba muy pequeño.

¡Que se puede hacer mejor!, pues claro, ¡que puede ser más eficiente!, pues claro, ¿más económico?, pues también, pero para eso están *los que saben*. Que por cierto, les estoy terriblemente agradecidos: por su *generosidad y paciencia*.

Un Abrazo


----------



## Cacho

De nada Roberto.
-----
Carlitos, el amplificador este TIENE que andar, y tiene que andar con casi cualquier reemplazo que tengas a mano para los transistores. ¿Por qué? Simplemente porque es MUY simple (son los circuitos que más me gustan).
Hay una regla en inglés que se llama "KIS", Keep It Simple y a quien no la sigue, se le aplica la regla "KISS", Keep It Simple, Stupid.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ambas.

El amplificador, como decís por allá arriba, es perfeccionable; se le pueden agregar cosas, pero no son estrictamente necesarias. Como MJ comenta, anda y anda bien. Y con los 2n3773 también...

Cambiando de tema y yendo a los errores, es muy frecuente que los fabricantes hagan "contrainteligencia" en sus páginas. De todas formas, sólo hay errores en las fotos de los componentes. 
Como ejemplo, en Diferencias.jpg tenés la foto de un PCB. Los diodos que aparecen son de vidrio, y no puedo decir exactamente qué modelo serán, pero seguramente son 1n4148 (los más comunes) en vez de los 1n4004 que estipula el esquema.

Por otro lado, el impreso que se ve en ese archivo parece no corresponder al esquema que figura ahí mismo. Hay algunas diferencias más, además del condensador que marcás. Creo que este proyecto tiene algún PCB que se puede armar con la versión complementaria o la cuasi, y creo que este es el caso. 
Tenés que seguir los valores de resistencias que tengas en el esquema y listo. No te rompas la cabeza con uno u otro. 
La resistencia en serie con los diodos que mencionás... no hay problema. Está antes o después, pero hace exactamente lo mismo.
El condensador fantasma tampoco es algo grave. Simplemente está ahí para mandar a tierra frecuencias más allá de las audibles. Con uno de 100pf se logra un punto de -3dB cerca de los 20KHz (tendrían que ser 117pf en realidad). Más chico el condensador, más arriba será el corte. Más grande, más abajo...

Si te interesan los circuitos DIY, visitá http://sound.whsites.net/projects.htm. Ahí podés ver una variedad interesante de circuitos, además de que funcionan, con esquemáticos y explicación de funcionamiento completas. Lo único que no hay en esa página son los PCBs, pero te podés divertir haciéndolos, y si no, podés leer la teoría de cada proyecto que es bastante interesante (y se repite bastante en el mundo de la amplificación). 
Hay muchas otras páginas, así que sólo será cuestión de buscar.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

NADA DE CACHO… *SAN CACHO *SI SEÑOR.  

Eres un verdadero fenómeno me has dejado sin palabras (tú, te las has gastado todas).

Después de semejante explicación me daría vergüenza volver a preguntar. ops: 

No te has salteado un solo punto, incluso te has pasado, ya que yo no pretendía hacer ningún remplazo.

Repito no tengo palabras. SOLAMENTE: Que un tío que se ve lo que sabe, y se baja al llano a darle bola a neófitos como yo, te enaltece aun más. (Sabio y humilde: dos veces sabio).

SEÑOR SAN CACHO: RECIBA UD. MI AGRADECIMIENTO y MI MAYOR RESPETO. 

PD: Eso de “Keep It Simple, *Stupid*.” Te lo perdono jejej  

Un Fuerte Saludo desde Alicante.


----------



## Cacho

Se agradece Carlitos, pero estoy santificado sólo porque alguien ya había usado mi apodo en el foro...
Eso de saber... Simplemente quemé más cosas que vos, así se aprende. Sería muy tonto no reconocerlo y más tonto aun no compartirlo. 
Los que saben (y mucho) andan por ahí en el foro. No creo ser uno de esos...

Veo por el emoticon que entendiste que la regla no era para vos, sólo está ahí para explicar MI manera de entender estas cosas.

Saludos desde la bahía que fuera blanca alguna vez.


----------



## carlitosferar

*INCREIBLE……..*  
Hola a todos:
                          No consigo las micas aislantes para los Trs.
                         7 tiendas entre Murcia y Alicante.
Además  de desarmar una plancha o quitarle la ventanita al microondas, ¿Alguien sabe que se puede usar para
tan sofisticada labor  ?

Muchas gracias por vuestras ayudas.

Viste Cacho que puse el capacitor de 100p. Lo que tu digas es “Palabra *Santa*”


----------



## Cacho

Si no conseguís micas, probá con los pads de silicona (a veces se consiguen en hojas más o menos grandes y los cortás del tamaño que se te ocurra). 
Para los de potencia, si no se consigue nada mejor, podés usar dos micas TO3P que son rectangulares de 20*24mm.
Les tendrías que cortar un pedacito que se va a superponer en el medio, pero supongo que andarán bien. Supongo que van a quedar los bordecitos del TR sin mica, pero serán partes de plástico así que no hay problema.

De todas maneras, podés probar el amplificador sin los TR de potencia. Con los drivers solos tiene que haber sonido (bajito) y si funciona bien conectá los de potencia. Te recomiendo seguir el tutorial de Fogonazo para ajustar tu amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si no conseguís micas, probá con los *pads de silicona *(a veces se consiguen en hojas más o menos grandes y los cortás del tamaño que se te ocurra).
> *Para los de potencia*, si no se consigue nada mejor, podés usar dos micas TO3P que son rectangulares de 20*24mm.
> Les tendrías que cortar un pedacito que se va a superponer en el medio, pero supongo que andarán bien. Supongo que van a quedar los bordecitos del TR sin mica, pero serán partes de plástico así que no hay problema.
> 
> De todas maneras, podés probar el amplificador sin los TR de potencia. Con los drivers solos tiene que haber sonido (bajito) y si funciona bien conectá los de potencia. Te recomiendo seguir el tutorial de Fogonazo para ajustar tu amplificador.
> 
> Saludos



GRACIAS CACHO.
Por primera vez me adelanté a tus consejos.

Ya hice la prueba de Fogonazo, peeeeero  no la pasé, la lámpara no baja y calienta UN TIP 42. Menos mal que arranqué con una lámpara de 100W, y solo el Driver.

Mira que con el miedo que me has metido el otro día con que: “Creías que había más cosas mal”, lo recontra-revisé, pista por pista.
Bueno, Hoy no tengo más tiempo mañana veré que pasa.

Ah: el pad de siliconas no sé qué es? ¿Sirve para los de potencia también?

Un Saludo.


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> ...Ya hice la prueba de Fogonazo, peeeeero  no la pasé, la lámpara no baja y calienta UN TIP 42. Menos mal que arranqué con una lámpara de 100W, y solo el Driver.
> ...Ah: el pad de siliconas no sé qué es? ¿Sirve para los de potencia también?



Fijate por qué calienta el TIP, no debería ser nada difícil de encontrar y solucionar. ¿El que se calienta es el driver o la fuente de corriente? (en el esquema, el de abajo y el de arriba respectivamente)
Un detalle importante: No hay que tenerle miedo a estas cosas, sólo cuidado y respeto.

Los pads de silicona son como las micas comunes, pero hechas de... siliconas. Son flexibles y no necesitan grasa siliconada, aunque si se les pone no pasa nada. Acá tenés una foto de cómo se ven. En el de más a la derecha se nota que fue cortado para calzar en algún tamaño en particular.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

AHAHAHAHAHA  SI-SI  (yo pensé que era algo que se compraba en la farmacia..jeje) ops:

Los conozco, los había visto en las fuentes de PC. Tanto es así, que pregunté en todas las tiendas y me miraban con cara de marciano. Solo un chaval en Murcia me dijo que en la escuela, lo usaban, y venía en rollo, pero que allí no lo vendían. 

Veré con los rectangulares, “con lo que tengo en casa”,  (El de la tienda me odia, nunca le gasto más de 5 euros). :evil: 

El TIP es el de abajo en el circuito y a la derecha en el PCB.

Gracias Cacho, te debo un asado.


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, viendo la máscara de componentes y el PCB que usaste, no encuentro errores.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que haya algún error en el armado (orientación de diodos, valores de resistencias, etc.) o en las soldaduras (cortocircuitos), pero no creo que sea este el caso. Los transistores chicos están bien orientados en la máscara de componentes y los TIPs están bien montados en tu placa (hasta ahí se puede distinguir en las fotos)... 

Por otro lado, me quedé pensando... La lámpara no se va a apagar nunca, eso tenelo por seguro, y es normal que se calienten un poco los dos drivers (un poco, ¿eh?). ¿Qué temperatura alcanza el TIP que se calienta? ¿Podés sostenerlo entre dos dedos por lo menos durante 10 o 15 segundos? Si es así, no está demasiado caliente.
Medí si hay tensión continua en la salida. Idealmente deberían ser 0V, pero es aceptable que aparezcan algunos mV... digamos hasta unos 200, por poner un valor.

Saludos


----------



## Mj

Hola *Carlitos* solo me falta por preguntarte que si cuando probastes el amplificador sin los transistores de salida le conectastes el parlante?. Porque de ser asi no puedes tocar la entrada de audio del amplificador o alguna otra señal ya que traeria un calentamiento de los driver, pero de todas formas se te debe oir la musica en el parlante aunque no con mucha potencia ( no le des tanto volumen sin los transistores de salida ya que calentaria los driver ) La corriente de reposo debes medirla con al menos un transistor de salida por rama y de esta forma sin darle señal a tu amplificador y teniendo una lampara de 100W en serie entonces la ajustas de tal forma de que no se caliente los transistores de salida en reposo y no exista distorsion al ingresarle audio al amplificador ( aunque ya en este amplificador  se encuentra ajustada la corriente de reposo ).


----------



## carlitosferar

*GRACIAS –GARCIAS–GRACIAS. A ambos*

SOLUCIONADO. La culpa fue mía… la ansiedad es mala consejera.
Había conectado mal la entrada, no sé, si por la lámpara, pero no quemé nada.

Ahora funciona excelente, (incluso parlante) (Tenias razón Cacho: estaba todo bien). 
A ver si el finde puedo armar la etapa de salida.

Como hoy no les doy ningún dolor de cabeza con el amplificador les dejo una inquietud ya mencionada.

Quisiera ponerle al parlante una protección para AC, tengo un 18´´, y me dolería en el alma quemarlo por un descuido. He fabricado un par y no funcionan. Una cortaba cundo quería, y la que tengo instalada actualmente, titila el led, sin motivo. Otra característica es que la mayoría son estéreo y trabajan los dos canales en común, y yo lo necesito mono.
Había visto alguna vez *una* que *no necesitaba alimentación *y simplemente al recibir una sobrecarga se quemaba. (funcionaba simplemente como un fusible).

Ejs:
http://www.analogmetric.com/store/goods.php?id=269
http://www.apogeekits.com/anti_speaker_pop_k3506.htm


Conociéndolos, estoy seguro me sabrán sugerir, por donde orientar la búsqueda.

*De nuevo GRACIAS-GARCIAS-GRACIAS.*
Un Saludo


----------



## Cacho

De nada, de nada y de nada.



			
				carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera ponerle al parlante una protección para AC, tengo un 18´´, y me dolería en el alma quemarlo por un descuido.


¿Protección contra AC? 
AC es la corriente alterna, que es lo que en definitiva produce el sonido que se busca en un parlante. Si lo que querés es limitar la alterna, hay circuitos.
Igual, me parece que lo que buscás es un protector contra DC, o sea, corriente continua. En la página que te había pasado antes hay dos: Uno más bruto (es como tener un tipo que te desenchufa los parlantes) y el otro un poco más elegante.
Si alguno te gusta, armalo con confianza que esa página es más que confiable.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Donde hay uno más *bruto* no es en la página, sino en Alicante.  

 Si obviamente que quise decir DC.

Sabía que no me ibas a fallar
 Chauuu y Gracias.

Hola:
            Información únicamente para “NEOFITOS”. Material totalmente vedado a personas que saben.  

           Les dejo un tutorial paso a paso de este amplificador: Sin trampas, sin falsos PCBs, aquí no se vende nada, no se modifica nada, los componentes son fáciles de conseguir (Yo los conseguí aquí en Alicante que ya es mucho decir), Y lo construí yo (Y eso ya es demasiado).

           Un agradecimiento a todos por sus colaboraciones, en especial a *SanCacho*, su invalorable paciencia.

            Dejo constancia que todo es material de recopilación. Y el único objetivo, fue concentrar la información en una sola versión: PCB-schematic-componentes.

            Estimados colegas “Neófitos” esto es: quemar PCBs-soldar y darle volumen, Nada Mas.

            Espero les sirva.
            Un Saludo.

PD: El .doc con el texto, está en: “imágenes varias-03”

Paso a paso 2da parte 

*Importantísima aclaración de Cacho respecto a la Potencia de este amplificador*. En el doc de: "imágenes 3"


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo tu amplificador Carlitos, y muy prolijo.
Felicitaciones.

El paso a paso casi "peca" de estar demasiado completo  
Felicitaciones de nuevo


----------



## carlitosferar

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Muy lindo tu amplificador Carlitos, y muy prolijo.
> Felicitaciones.
> 
> El paso a paso casi "peca" de estar demasiado completo
> Felicitaciones de nuevo



Hola Cacho: 
                      Viniendo de ti, es MAS que un alago, es como haber aprobado una materia.

                       Pero sabes, que sin tu ayuda, que también “pecaba” muyas veces de demasiado completa; *yo solo*, no hubiese salido adelante.  

                       El objetivo del paso a paso, es simplemente que tu esfuerzo y generosidad no mueran en mi proyecto, que los nuevos interesados, arranquen con las cosas un poco mas claras.
                       Y no tengas que volver a contestar, las sandeces que yo preguntaba. ops: 

                       Reitero mi reconocimiento a tu vocación docente, puesta de manifiesto tantas veces, con tolerancia, comprensión y conocimientos por demás.. Hago hincapié en esto, ya que las respuestas de “*Los Que Saben *“son muchas veces:

                      “Este proyecto es muy complicado para ti, busca algo más sencillo para empezar”

                      “No tienes los conocimientos necesarios, primero lee esto (25 direcciones con bibliografía, de la que los “neófitos no entendemos ni los títulos)

                     “Eso ya lo contesto el forero Fulano en: una url que jamás abre.

                     “Esa pregunta no es para este post, la redireccióno a: “Post sobre el apareamiento de la jirafa”

                      Y lo más frecuente que se extiendan en explicaciones a los cinco que escribieron después que tú, y tu pregunta muere en el olvido.

                    Por eso los “Neófitos” somos gente tan sufrida, y valoramos tanto a aquellas personas como *TU*.

                   GRACIAS, GARCIAS, GRACIAS…… 
Y pondré en el frente del equipo, una espiga de trigo, y una *estampita* de SAN-CACHO,…. SI SEÑÓ. 

                   Un Saludo.


----------



## Mj

*Carlitos* bueno para si todavia te hace falta la proteccion para los parlantes aqui te mando una que solo le debes de regular la resistencia de 15K y ponersela mas grande hasta un valor en que quieras desconectar los parlantes ( que a maximo volumen no se te dispare ), asi como poner los filtros de 470uF de 50V para que no se exploten. El interruptor que ves son los contactos del relay. El voltage de alimentacion es de 12V asi como el relay


----------



## Cacho

De nada Carlitos.



			
				carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> “Esa pregunta no es para este post, la redireccióno a: “Post sobre el apareamiento de la jirafa”


   
En realidad, esto se trata en "Cómo cocinar una Rana Antropófaga de Camboya", que por alguna extraña razón está afectando la población de jirafas.  

Saludos


----------



## nachoti

Saludos a todos, 

A Carlitos, a Cacho y a todos aquellos que con sus aportes hacen posible que personas como yo aprendamos un poco más cada día, mis más sinceros agradecimientos.

La guía paso a paso de Carlitos me parece super excelente, yo tengo armado este amplificador desde hace poco más de un año y si en ese entonces hubiera tenido a mi alcance este material, me habría ahorrado algunos problemillas y varios madrazos. Por lo demás quiero confirmar que el amplificador está armado tal cual lo explica Carlitos y así funciona perfecto, lo tengo funcionando con 8 transistores por canal y a 4 Ohms sin problemas. Unicamente le modifiqué la resistencia de realimentación cambiándola de 68K a 39K lo mismo que la de entrada también de 68K a 39K con el fin de disminuir la sensibilidad ya que tiende a saturar muy rápido.

De nuevo muchas gracias a quienes se toman la molestia de aportar sus conocimientos para beneficio de todo el foro. Espero poder hacer lo mismo.


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias MJ.:
                      Por el fondo amarillo supongo que debe ser de Pablín, raro que se me haya pasado. Te agradezco mucho, y ya te contaré cuando la arme.

Gracias nachoti por el comentario.

Gracias Cacho por el buen humor.


----------



## hvidrio

hola gente me gusto eso  de las resistencias  es verdad para una señal standar   de consola mescladora  sera mejor ?  la  idea es que me quede  como las potencias comerciales  ya q voy a usar  tres diferentes a la ves  con crossovers a otra cosa la potencia final  es la misma no  o mejora  dandole mas señal  y menos ganancia en el amplificador   graciassssss


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola gente me gusto eso  de las resistencias  es verdad para una señal standar   de consola mescladora  sera mejor ?  la  idea es que me quede  como las potencias comerciales  ya q voy a usar  tres diferentes a la ves  con crossovers a otra cosa la potencia final  es la misma no  o mejora  dandole mas señal  y menos ganancia en el amplificador   graciassssss



Hola HVidrio
Las resistencias de las que habla Nachoti son las dos de 68KΩ que se conectan a las bases del par diferencial de entrada (los dos primeros transistores que hay en el circuito).
La primera fija la impedancia de entrada y la segunda, junto con la R de 560Ω (el condensador evita que se amplifique continua), fija la ganancia.
Así como está, la ganancia es de 68KΩ/560Ω=121,4 (41,7dB) y eso es bastante...
Con eso se logra que llegue a la salida máxima posible con un poco menos de 0,58V de pico en la entrada, señal muy fácil de conseguir para cualquier equipo de preamplificación.
Al cambiar las R de 68KΩ por unas de 39KΩ la ganancia pasa a ser de ≈70 (36,9dB), que no es baja, pero son 5dB menos que antes (eso es bastante). Ahora hace falta una señal de 1V de pico para llegar al tope.
El mismo efecto (bueno, casi el mismo) se obtiene cambiando sólo la R de 560Ω por una de 1KΩ.

Se cambian las dos juntas para no producir desbalances en el par de la entrada. En lo posible hay que mantenerlas iguales.

Como te darás cuenta por lo anterior, la ganancia del amplificador (de este y del 99%) es fija. La ganancia variable se da principalmente en los preamplificador, donde se pueden encontrar algunos del orden de los 60dB sin sorpresas.
En la práctica no hay una relación constante entre ganancia y volumen. Esto depende de cada sistema.
En general, no conviene usar ganancias demasiado altas en el pre, pero siempre hay excepciones.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

gracias cacho voy a hacer 1 par de pruebas  aver q ruido hace saludos

hola cacho  vi el esquema amarillo de mj  de corte  301   y creo  que  me van  a dar las neuronas  para    hacerlo  pero a  pesar de eso  tengo dudas haber si lo case bien el dibujo de 1 bobina  va al          bobinado del rele  ?  y el corte de llave  al platino  otra pregunta  este lo ves  elegante o es  el    q tengo 1 tipo adentro del amplificador  con 1 llave de cuchillas apaga prende   bueno gracias  saludos

bueno me surgio 1 problema estoy notando  que cuando subo  el pote del bolumen    con la señal en pausa     empiezan  unos ruidos  raros como cuando movias el dial de 1 radio  a lampara  sin antena y por la mitad del pote  los parlantes  pegan 1 saltito medio feo ,sera de la fuente  41 vot alterna condensadores 63 15000mf       los habre detonado a estos tambien  o sera otra cosa gracias  saludos  ....


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...vi el esquema amarillo ... de 1 bobina va al bobinado del rele?  y el corte de llave al platino...


Vas bastante bien apuntado, pero es más simple: La bobina que ves es la del relé, y el interruptor de la izquierda, al lado del parlante, son los contactos del mismo relé. Fijate que los dos tienen un asterisco al lado, eso quiere decir que son partes de la misma cosa.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...es  el q tengo 1 tipo adentro del amplificador con 1 llave de cuchillas apaga prende[?]...


No lo analicé más que un poquito, parece andar y no "comerse amagues". No es una maravilla de diseño, pero tampoco es una llave de cuchillas. Me sigue gustando más el segundo de Rod Elliott que le pasé a Carlitos en el #295, que no es mucho más complicado que este y a él le tengo mucha más fe en sus diseños que a Pablín.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...cuando subo  el pote del bolumen con la señal en pausa empiezan  unos ruidos  raros ... y por la mitad del pote los parlantes pegan 1 saltito medio feo...


Eso suena a mugre en el pote o a que está gastado, no a falla del amplificador ni de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

como llueve aca en montevideo cacho no me vallas a decir de arriba para abajo deve ser igual a q ahi .querian agua los muchachos. bueno  sigo molestando y aprendiendo a la ves , le puse 1 regulador  de voltaje viejo  para i r probando  en 180v todo ok  208 v  todo ok   1 vueltita mas al selector   225 aprox.  bueno ahi  hace  pomm       unos segundos     pummmm      y  sigue  en el mismo    intervalo de tiempo   como 1 metronomo me pude servir  para practicar bateria  para amplificar  no   por eso le estoy desconfiando a los condensadores aaa, le hice el  cambio de las resistencias  de entrada   espectacular  queda 10 puntos  solo tengo  q resolver esto  en mi casa q hay  vaja tensión  anda barvaro pero con  220  lo fui amostrar  a otro lado  sacando  pecho  de mi amplificador  casero  quede pintado  como 1 cuadro .  vengo a casa anda ahi  me avibe q era 1 tema  de tension  si se se te ocurre algo se agradece   como siempre


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...hace  pomm       unos segundos     pummmm      y  sigue  en el mismo    intervalo de tiempo   como 1 metronomo


Sí... Suena a un condensador descargándose. La buena noticia es que es más que muy probable que no sea uno de los de la fuente, porque el ruido no debería ser "pummmm", sino "Kabooooooooooom"  
Medí el voltaje que le llega de continua al amplificador. Ese dato va a ayudar.
La otra prueba se hace desconectando los TR de potencia y viendo si hace el mismo ruido, pero más bajito. Como Sanken es una de las marcas más falsificadas, quizá tengas alguno "Made in China". No creo que estén mal, peeeero... Obviamente, fijate que no haya ningún punto tocando la tierra ni nada mal aislado, claro.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ... le hice el  cambio de las resistencias  de entrada   espectacular  queda 10 puntos...


¿Qué es el pote que se ve en la foto? ¿Tiene algo que ver con esas resistencias cambiadas?



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...sacando  pecho  de mi amplificador  casero  quede pintado  como 1 cuadro...


Guarda, que si sos un Van Gogh...    

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho el pote no tiene nada q ver com las resistencias pero me leiste el pensamiento casi le pongo 1 pote en serie con 1 de 39 k asi  regulaba de 39 a 68k   se me paso por la caveza  pero todabia no probe   tengo q solucionar  esto  porque  me salio 1 cumlpe de 15 para el sabado  si llego      me gustaria usar las tres potencias  con el crossovers  y si no llego pongo la kam con todo        lo que las bocinas   ya empiezan a resar.  mira  hoy lo puse  bajo bolumen  al casero  derrepente  empiza distorcionar , por momentos  como q falta tierra estoy  descalzo (por el calor)  toco el chasis mejora separe del chasis como vistes  el pote ,la salida y entrada y sigue  el drama  .lo pruebo  con  1 fuente 25*25  anda bien  a bajo bolumen  cuando lo subis  bummm q parece q se van a desconar le bajo queda cantando bien  y sin ruido  .arme otro driver  a ver si notas algo  mal   estoy imponiendo  en el mercado  internacional  de potencias  los acrilicos de mamparas  .y no soy vangoh soy 1 cuadro  pintado con cal  .   tirame  1 cuerda  que me ahogo  gracias  ........

otra cosa puse el drivers nuevo con 2 tr voy a esperar 1 par de horas por ahora anda volando estaba pensando (aveces nomas)no sera q como le vaje el voltaje al tran . no le da la comida a los tip para alimentar 8 moustros recordando cuando lo arme la primera ves lo probe con 10 sonaba de mentira esto solo es 1 pensamiento mio q me decis cuantos muchachos alimenta bien los tip?ahora estoy con 108 v cc. 54*54 en la fuente .los tip no se donde ni q voltaje tienen q tener estoy mas perdido q tarzan en punta del este gracias amigo cuando te aburra abisa q no pregunto mas.


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...casi le pongo 1 pote en serie con 1 de 39 k asi  regulaba de 39 a 68k   se me paso por la caveza


La idea que tuviste es frecuente, pero no es nada buena. Regla general: No tontear con la ganancia del amplificador. Fija y listo. 
Variable, la del pre. Un pote a la entrada del amplificador ayuda a controlar el volumen.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...derrepente  empiza distorcionar , por momentos  como q falta tierra estoy  descalzo (por el calor)  toco el chasis mejora separe del chasis como vistes  el pote ,la salida y entrada y sigue  el drama...


Puede ser un bucle de masa eso de tocarlo y que baje el ruido. Por acá hay información que te puede ser útil. También puede ser que haga mala masa el circuito, eso depende de cómo esté conectado todo. No veo la conexión en el circuito tuyo, ni dónde se conectn los parlantes, así que no sé. En el link de más arriba hay dibujos y data de cómo hacerlas.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...lo pruebo  con  1 fuente 25*25  anda bien  a bajo bolumen  cuando lo subis  bummm q parece q se van a desconar le bajo queda cantando bien  y sin ruido  .arme otro driver  a ver si notas algo  mal...


Eso quizá es la fuente que se queda corta en potencia, no puedo asegurar nada. Del otro driver... No te puedo decir mucho. A simple vista no parece tener nada mal.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...no sera q como le vaje el voltaje al tran . no le da la comida a los tip para alimentar 8 moustros


Diría que llegan... Si querés, probá bajando la R de 10K del colector del C2229 a la base del TIP42. del valor original a 8K2, de ahí a 6K8... y así. Ojo, que habría que hacer unas cuentas para saber hasta dónde es seguro. Haciendo unos números a cabeza, con 6K8 como mínimo puede funcionar, pero no puedo asegurarlo.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

yo tuve un problema igual y se soluciono bajando a 120 ohm la resistensi de 560 ohm en serie con el diodo que llega al tip 42


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho mira, le puse 1 6k8 por la de 10 y bien  lebanta a 06v base   emisor  tip 42  tip 41 parte positiva    ahora el tip 42 del lado negativo mide 0350        le bajo la resistencia de 33 homs  o le estoy    errando feo   gracias y saludos    ..


gracias a josefarlen probe tambien  pero no note cambios  cambiando la r 560  saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio

De esto: 


			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...y bien  lebanta a 06v base   emisor  tip 42  tip 41 parte positiva    ahora el tip 42 del lado negativo mide 0350        le bajo la resistencia de 33 homs  o le estoy    errando feo   gracias y saludos...


No entendí nada.
No logro darme cuenta entre qué puntos mediste voltaje.

Lo único que sí noté en una de las fotos es que el puente rectificador que estás usando es bastante chico. Para un bicho de estas dimensiones debería estar en el orden de los 25/35A como mínimo. A poco volumen no debería ser muy crítico, pero, ¿de cuánta corriente es el puente?

Volviendo al tema, me quedé pensando en que quizá haya algo mal conectado en la alimentación de tu amplificador, o haciendo mal contacto. Si no, sería raro que hubiera funcionado en aquel primer momento y se pusiera mañoso al cambiarlo de chasis (bueno, al hacerle los retoques que le hiciste).

Los voltajes interesantes de saber son:
(Con la entrada conectada a masa y sin parlante conectado)
- Caída en la R de 33K que va a los emisores de los TR de entrada. Una punta del tester de cada lado y tiene que andar en el orden de los 16 a 17V, máximo 20V.
- Diferencia entre +V y la base del TIP42 "de arriba". Una punta del tester en cada una y debería haber entre 0,6 y 0,8V, más cerca de los 0,8V.
- Diferencia de voltaje entre las bases de los TIP41 y el 42 "de abajo". Otra vez, un punta en cada uno y de 1 a 1,3V debería haber.
- Diferencia de voltaje (una punta del tester en cada una) entre las bases de los C2229. Debería ser muy poca, del orden de las centésimas de volt. Medilo con la punta roja en la "de arriba".

Y con la entrada a masa todavía y sin parlante, ¿qué corriente hay en los TR? Medí la caída de voltaje en las R de 5W (¿de qué valor eran?), transistor por transistor. Una punta de cada lado de la R. Deberían ser todaslas caídas iguales (hablamos de mV). Usando la Ley de Ohm, tenés la corriente de reposo.

A medir nomás y contá cómo dan. Y revisá cómo están conectadas todas las cosas, no tener ningún corto y todo eso.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

me meto, si no se enojan, el puente rectificador de la foto parece de 6A

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Nadie se enoja, Santix.

Sí, andamos por los mismos números. Hasta 10A te creo por el encapsulado. Más... ya no.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

a mi me exploto un condensador de 50v (conectado con la lampara... me da +-52V.. será por que lo estoy haciendo andar con +-65?..

Otra cosa.. tengo los +-50 en la salida a los parlantes :S... y no hay ningun componente malo excepto el condensador.. 

Voy a revisar si puse bien los MJE ..

En fin..


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho es verdad lo del puente q se ve lo puse para descartar q estubiera mal el otro ese es 8 a si ya le puse 1 de 50A ahi van todos los q probe (nuevos).bueno estoy midiendo 33k 17.4v tip42 0.557 ylos otros dos tambiem por ahi no llegan nunca 1 v quinientos y algo ahora los 2229 tienen 0.557 v0.627 el otro. mido las r 5w .33 h en las dos puntas de la resistencia con entrada masa y sin parlante no da nada 000 en la salida de la r y las bases de los tr da .141 todos
mira ahora no esta haciendo el pummmm ni con el puente chico pero estoy con miedo el sabado me deje tirado si las tensiones q te paso estan bien lo dejo asi q anda . la duda q me quedo todo esto lo medi con los tr de salida conectados esta bien ? pero lo s tip medio volt esta bien gracias .....

la resistencia  de 33 k q yo queria bajar era la q esta con los 2 diodos juntos


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio

_estoy midiendo  33k 17.4v_ *Bien*
_tip42  0.557 _ *Bien*
_ylos otros dos tambiem por ahi  no llegan nunca 1 v quinientos y algo _ ¿Cómo mediste eso? Un punta en la base de uno, la otra en la base del otro. Diferencia ENTRE las bases. Por o que decís, mediste con respecto a tierra, y la diferencia estará un poco por debajo de 1,2V. Parece estar cerca de lo que debe. *Bien*
_ahora los    2229 tienen  0.557 v0.627 el otro._ Mediste voltaje con respecto a -V ahí, no tensión entre ellas, pero 0,627-0,557=0,07V. Estás en las centésimas de volt esperables. *Bien*
_mido las r  5w  .33 h   en las dos puntas de la resistencia con  entrada masa y sin parlante  no da nada 000  en la salida de la  r_ Es un Clase B casi puro, así que eso está *bien*.
_y las bases de los tr  da .141 todos_ Clase B casi puro, está *bien*.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> mira ahora no esta haciendo el pummmm ni con el puente chico pero estoy con miedo el sabado me deje tirado...
> la duda q me quedo todo esto lo medi con los tr de salida conectados esta bien ? pero lo s tip medio volt esta bien...la resistencia  de 33 k q yo queria bajar era la q esta con los 2 diodos juntos


Si no hace ruido, magnífico.  Da la impresión de que había un error en algún cable, un contacto o algo por el estilo, porque sólo cambiaste las cosas de lugar y nada más entre las dos fotos. 
Estos bichos no se deberían usar hasta estar armados, probados, recontraprobados y seguro de que no te va a dejar tirado, porque no cumplen funciones secundarias ni se pueden arreglar sobre la marcha. 
Como consejo, probá todo y probalo bien. Si llegás al sábado con todas las pruebas superadas, dale con la fiesta. Si no, mejor no lo uses en esa.
La resistencia de  la que hablás es de 33Ω, no de 33K, y no te va a hacer demasiada diferencia. Lo único que puede modificar algo las cosas (y no tiene nada que ver con el pum) es ponerla entre la base del TIP41 y el primer diodo.

Saudos


----------



## Cacho

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> a mi me exploto un condensador de 50v (conectado con la lampara... me da +-52V.. será por que lo estoy haciendo andar con +-65?..



¡Sí!

Revisá también los transistores más chicos, que si uno está al revés, aparece el voltaje a la salida.
Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

holaaa cacho  ahora si  anda soñado  le voy a dar palo todo el dia  pa hacerle  el  ablande .como siempre  tengo 1 pregunta    la  idea es usarlo con el crossovers  q muestro  en tres bias  y mi pregunta  es  uno de los canales medios  la kam  bajos   el otro canal  de la nave   agudos  pero si le conecto  4 bocina de 1 pulgada  que tienen a su ves filtro o crossovers pasivo  ,proteccion  o como le llamen  por ahi   al medirlo con el tester la bocina  y el filtro no dan nada como 1 circuito abierto   se me  jode o quema el amplificador  al no estar  con parlantes?.  graciasssss   a ver como ves  esto

aca van driver crossover  y  resistencia  20w  10 h   en serie con  la proteccion   esto es lo que quiero colocar  derecho  a la potencia  sin parlante  en 1 canal  solo para agudos


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio

Me alegro de que haya quedado como debe tu amplificador, no sabía que tenías conectada una versión estéreo.
Cuando puedas, cambiá la configuración de la fuente por una como la de esta página.
No te fijes en los valores, sino en la configuración que se usa. Ayuda a evitar ruidos y evita que un amplificador le quite potencia al otro.

Se ve muy lindo en las fotos, y el gabinete todo de aluminio le agrega un plus.

Por lo de usarlo en un sistema multiamplificado, a este mandale la señal de los bajos (en la parte más aguda no va a tener un desempeño sobresaliente) y el asunto de los medios/altos, no entendí cómo es que querés hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  mi pregunta  es el amlificador  le puedo conectar en 1 canal solo tuiter   + filtro pasa alto  estas dos  cosas al medirlas no dan valor ninguno en homs  sin parlante  en ese canal .no se quema la salida del amplificador  ?  la salida queda como sin  impedancia  o no le puedo poner el filtro en 1 conexión sin parlante   ?  perdon  no se como se escribe tuiter  pero se va a entender era medio  duro en la escuela   y despues de muchos años  sigo igual  saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si entendí bien, querés hacer algo como lo del dibujo, ¿no?
Si lo hacés, es muy probable que vueles los tweeters (así se escribe). En vez de esa conexión, poné un tweeter en paralelo con cada parlante de medios (con el pasaaltos en serie, claro) y te va a dar mejores resultados. Así es como se arman los bafles de dos vías, fijate por el foro que hay muchos planos de cómo se conectan por adentro.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

gracias  , cacho te  voy  a tener  q girar  algunos $    saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada HVidrio.
Dale para adelante con losparlantes y, obviamente, si usás dos vías, configurá el crossover en dos vías. No conozco tu modelo, pero seguramente se puede.

Saludos y dale volumen nomás.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

tengo problemas con el uso de amplificador a 55 voltios que valores debo modificar el sonido no es tan elegante con este voltage  siempre lo use con 65 volts y todo bien


----------



## jonico1

Hola amigos !si alguien tiene este dato les agradeceria me informen:como se regula la corriente de reposo en el amplificador de 200w con los transistores de salida 2sc3858? el circuito publicado tiene un sistema de ajuste automático?por último si alguien dispone del archivo  para construir el circuito impreso del amp y del pre con graves medios y agudos agradeceré si lo publican,mi actividad es la reparación de monitores lcd y me pongo a disposición de la comunidad para cualquier duda sobre el tema ,cordial saludo jorge


----------



## JAESGOZ

Yo arme el amplificador de 200 ampliable a 400 tambien se peude armar segun su creador de 400 x canal ampliable a 800 
aca tengo el pcb del driver de la pagina de ladelec (www.ladelec.com) ahi explican como montar el amplificador, personalmente no se si realmente de los 800 pero que suena tremenso suena sirve perfectamente apar una discoteca y coenctarle unos 8 parlantes de 15"
quedo pendiente mandar la mascaa del de 400w


----------



## Cacho

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:
			
		

> tengo problemas con el uso de amplificador a 55 voltios que valores debo modificar el sonido no es tan elegante con este voltage  siempre lo use con 65 volts y todo bien


En la página anterior, del post 314 al 317, hablamos de esto con HVidrio.
Leélo, probá los cambios si querés y si ponés los voltajes en los puntos que le marqué a HVidrio, muchísimo mejor.



			
				jonico1 dijo:
			
		

> ...como se regula la corriente de reposo en el amplificador de 200w con los transistores de salida 2sc3858? el circuito publicado tiene un sistema de ajuste automático?por último si alguien dispone del archivo  para construir el circuito impreso del amp y del pre con graves medios y agudos agradeceré si lo publican...


La corriente de reposo la regulan los dos diodos con la R de 33Ω, es fija y prácticamente nula. Casi es un Clase B puro. Si querés hacerla regulable hay que modificar el circuito y poner más diodos o algún sistemaactivo.
Además del que te pasaron en el post anterior, hay archivos con los impresos y demás está por el principio del hilo y una recopilación que hizo CarlitosFerar en los posts 297 y 298.
Y en el anterioro tenés también el impreso

Saludos


----------



## jonico1

gracias jaesgos ,con respecto al dibujo impreso del pre de graves medios y agudos,no tenes esa información ?saludos!


----------



## JAESGOZ

si claro tengo el pcb y la mascara de componentes tambien en un rato la subo pero el pre es mejor el de tupolev el de control de tonos y entrada de mic este tambien lo tengo o lo puedes ver en www.construyasuvideorockola.com


----------



## JAESGOZ

bueno prometido es deuda aca paso el pcb del pre con control de tonos de ladelec funciona muy muy bien se alimenta con + - 15 o + - 12 en breve subo el pcb de la fuente la cual viene con una modificacion de 2 diodos zener de 15v y dos resistencias para alimentar desde el mismo transformador el pre, el pcb para armar el amplificador de 400w x canales el mismo que postee de 200w la fuente para 400w en version estereo deb ser de 35 0 35 rectificados dan 50 0 50 el costo aca en colombia es de unos 280.000 algo asi como unos 108 dolares y la de 800w en verison stereo debe ser de 50 0 50 rectificados en 75 0 75 el costo aca en colombia es al rededor de unos 350.000 algo asi como 135 dolares la verdad el de 800 se me hace economico


----------



## hvidrio

hola  cacho yo denuevo  el  amlpi    esta   endiablado    lo conecto   empeso  pum  pum  pum  salado        si no lo apago    me volaba   los parlantes   como q le pusiera   los 100 v 1 segundo  corta y vuelve  y asi sigue . lo apago  mido la linea  220 v  le pongo el regulador  de voltaje  lo bajo  a 210  v      anda  como rifle   (conclusion ) cuando   no  hay  vaja tensión  en las lineas  no lo puedo  usar   ademas el regulador  es 250 w   no va rendir    . asi  q todabia  tengo algo  que  resolver seran los   condensadores  de 63 v  q estan muy al limite  con 220 hay unos 45*45 ac con el tester lo multiplique    por 1.42   q me dijo 1 amigo   estoy ahi . ahora estoy dudando  q la montaña  de condensadores  q puse en  serie paralelo  estan mal o bien   1 pregunta  yo iba poniendo de a 2 en  serie  eran 50v   la tensión q soportan   es 50 o 100  los mf  ya se q bajan  a la mitad  .   o si no tengo problemas  en driver  o salida  en total  tengo  3 driver armados  el primero   los 2  del amplificador  y en todos    tube  el pum   en 1 de esas  tengo 1 conecion  mal  del primero  copie  los otros 2   pero solo     cuando aumenta el voltaje  no es falso contacto  y sino me voy  hacer los bailes con el tester   si no hay baja tension  no lo conecto    andar anda pero   solo en casa   si m tiras alguna  idea mas  aunque   ya  se q jodi bastante    saludos  y gracias


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...seran los   condensadores  de 63 v  q estan muy al limite  con 220 hay unos 45*45 ac con el tester lo multiplique    por 1.42   q me dijo 1 amigo   estoy ahi...



¿No dijiste que lo estabas alimentando con +-54V?
Si le metés +-63V (y es hasta un poco más) estás en el límite de los condensadores y así sí podés tener problemas. Sacale vueltas al secundario como ya hiciste para que te quede en 41+41 o 42+42 de alterna con alimentación de 220V, así te deja por debajo del límite de los condensadores. Dará entre +-58 y +-59V.
El ruido de descarga que escuchás viene probablemente de los condensadores. No llegan a romperse sólo porque no los pasás demasiado de los 63V. Fijate muy bien que la alimentación no pase NUNCA, BAJO NINGUNA CONDICIÓN, de +-60V.

No sé cómo fue que conectaste los condensadores anteriores, pero en serie soportan el doble de voltaje y tienen la mitad de la capacidad. Si subís un esquema de cómo hiciste es mucho más fácil.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  estaba midiendo ahora  hasta 54 de continua  funciona bien   a 56 o 57  v empieza sumbar  hasta   q empieza el pum  cacho   te subo 1 foto haciendo esquema soy de madera  a ver si te sirve el dibujo

dibujo trucho


----------



## Cacho

Sí, Hvidrio, con esa configuración cada par de condensadores soporta el doble del voltaje de lo que dice cada uno, pero tiene la capacidad de la mitad de uno.
Si son de 1000uf y 50V, el par será de 500uf y 100V.

Con los condensadores que tenés ahora, es esperable que empiecen a hacer cosas raras cuando te acercás a los voltajes máximos de operación. Y más si ya los pasaste algunas veces (cuando conectaste el equipo a 220V en vez de la baja tensión). Es probable que tengan algún daño, menor, pero daño al fin.
En lo personal, trato de dejarles por lo menos un 10% de margen en las tensiones de trabajo a los condensadores, para no correr riesgos.

Saludos


----------



## mono13

amigos del foro, les tengo una pregunta por que la verdad no entiendo lo de la potencia del amplificador. con los 4 transistores se obtienen los 200w por canal o los 400w por canal. ahh otra cosa en cunto trabaja (4 u 8ohm) saludos.


----------



## JAESGOZ

Hola mono13 te cuento este amplificador con un bloque de transistores (yo utilise 2sc5200) y una fuente de 50 0 50   te da una potencia de 200w por tarjeta, esta misma tarjeta con una pequeña modificacion en algunos componentes pasivos con una fuente de 75 0 75 te da una potencia de 400w por  tarjeta, ahora si quieres armarlo en version estereo utilisas 2 tarjetas y dos bloques de transidtores y te enterga 400w stereo con la fuente de 50 0 50  esto significa que utilisarias 8 transistores para sacarle los 400 pero en version estereo, lo mismo pasa con la version estereo de 800 utilisas 2 drivers y 2 bloques de transistores y la fuente de 75 0 75 y lsito tienes un amplificador de muy buena calidad de 800 w en veriosn stereo
Ojo este amplificador trabaja a 8 ohmnios si tienes otra duda mas, me avisas he armado este amplificadfor muchas veces y funciona muy bien


----------



## mono13

gracias jaesgoz por responder, entonces con los 4 transistores y una placa se obtienen los 200wrms en 8ohm. pregunto por que en el esquema muestra una alimentacion de 75, mientras vos decis que 50 0 50 se tienen los 200w . te cuento que quiero armar un amplificador. de 200+200wrms en 8ohm pero con los 2sa1494 y 2sc3858 por ya los tenia son 4 de cada uno,bueno vos que opinas.saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Mono.

Leéte este tema, que nació acá, pero se fue para el lado de cálculos de potencia que es lo que estás buscando.
Este amplificador, con +-50V te da un poco menos de 150W RMS en 8Ω.
Con +-75V, da 340W RMS nominales en 8Ω y, estimando nomás, 300W RMS en la realidad.

Saludos


----------



## JAESGOZ

Si mira con una transformador de 35 0 35 que rectificados te dan 50 0 50 y unos 10 amprerios x rama vas a tener con las tarjetas que yo postee una amplificadro de 400w en version stereo (200 x canal) ahora  la fuente debe tener 2 condensadores minimo de 10.000 micro a 80  que es lo recomendado (1 x rama), y un puente rectificador de 35 amperios yo te aconsejo que si vas a armar este de 400 en verisone stereo revises los costos de los tansformadores porque puedes armar uno de 800 w con un poco mas de costo en el transformador (no es mucho no supera los 10 dolares en diferencia) seria un transformador de 50 0 50 y 4 condensadores de 10000 a 80 en paralelo (2 x rama) y el puente te sirve  igual de 35 amperios y le darias el maximo rendimiento que tiene esos transistores 
respecto a porque sale en el esquema 75 0 75 es proque estesquema dice de 200w ampliable a 400w x canal y ese el voltaje que se necesita para 400w x canal el de 75 para 200w  basta con 50


----------



## Cacho

¿Cómo calculaste esos números JaesGoz?
A mí no me dan ni cerca.

Saludos


----------



## mono13

gracias por responder "san cacho" es que mucho no entendi, pero ahora me quedo claro. otra cosita mas y ronpo mas los colgantes, con esos 4 transistores  2sc3858 y la alimentacion de 75v la potencia seria de 400w por canal? y perdonen que tan pavo.


----------



## JAESGOZ

San Cacho esos datos son los del creador de este amplificador el se llama jorge jimenez es de aca de colombia y puedes visitar su pagina y te responderas cualquier tipo de duda que tengas echale una ojeada y luego me cuentas http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/view/60/89/ a tambien va para ti mono13 ahi puedes resolver las dudas que tengas


----------



## Cacho

OK, JaesGoz.

Te recomiendo entonces leer el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...adores-seleccionar-transistor-adecuado-18426/ que le recomendé al Mono.
La página de Ladelec ya la leí, y como fuente de información en cuanto a potencia es bastante inexacta.
En cualquier tablita vas a encontrar las fórmulas de potencia:
P=V*I
P=V²/R
P=I²*R
Si con +-50V o +-75V lográs que alguna de esas fórmulas dé 400W RMS...

Mono: En 8Ω, las potencias te las dije un par de posts atrás. En 4Ω, algo de 250W RMS con +-50V y más de 500W RMS con +-75V (si la fuente te lo permite), pero para esto leé y entendé aquél post que te recomendé, porque vas a tener corrientes altas y estás cerca de los límites de los transistores.
Y tené en cuenta que el simple hecho de poner más transistores no te va a dar más potencia. Sólo va a hacer que no se quemen.

Saludos


----------



## JAESGOZ

bien san cacho muy bueno tu aporte pero si vemos tus formulas tampoco es tan descabellada la idea esta cerca o por lo menos mucho mas cerca de loq ue nos dicen algunos amplificador que se compran en las casas de prosductos electronicos los cuales trabajan con una potencia inventada pmpo y es como 10 evces su valor  el transformadortrmador de 35 0 35 rectificado su fuente entregaria 50 0 50 de acuerdo a tu formula seria algo asi v= 35.35  la potencia en 8 ohmnios seria 156w esto lo entregaria por cada tarjeta en verison sterero , serian 312 w ahora si tomamos el transformador de 50 0 50 y hacemos el mismo procedimiento seria 312 w x canal en verion stereo seria 624w en 8 ohmnios una potencia bastante buena para manejar por el costo del amplificador que armandolo con transistores 2sc5200 salidria por unos $350.000 pesos colombianos unos 131 dolares americanos y es una potencia bastante aceptable no te parece?, de igual forma gracias pro tu aporte de medir las potencias rms me saco de una duda que tenia con un amplificador pequeño que tenia


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

amigos  puse todas las variantes para utilizar el amplificador con 50 0 50 dc  pero el sonido no es tan bueno  como con 65  0 65 en dc sera por la fuente  25 amp  el transformador es de una rmx 2450 qsc recomienden un circuito para utilisar con 55 0 55 dc 25 amp gracias


----------



## Cacho

Hola JaesGoz

*¡! ¿? . , ; *y unas cositas sobre las letras que se llaman acentos escritos o tildes son cosas útiles al escribir. También está la diéresis, que hasta lleva tilde... Estos dos últimos son ejemplos de diacríticos.
Es realmente muy difícil leer un texto que apenas tiene de esas primeras cosas, llamadas signos de puntuación, y de las segundas (diacríticos).

Pero... En Roma haz lo que los romanos, dicen.

como podras suponer no estamos hablando de potencias reales al aplicar las formulas de la manera en que las aplicaste vos en el mundo real siempre hay que considerar la caida de tension en la fuente y que las ondas de alterna nunca llegan a tocar los rieles de alimentacion es sensato considerar una caida del 2 al 10% en la fuente dependiendo de la carga a la que se conecte y la potencia del transformador sobre todo y que la alterna de salida legue a 2 o 3V del riel con lo que los valores nos quedan en el caso de +-50V en 8Ω se esperara una caida de un par de volts por lo menos dejando la tension en +-48 y la onda de salida va a estar suponiendo el mejor caso a 2V 46V de pico y eso equivale a casi 130W en 4Ω sera menos todavia el voltaje RMS por la caida de la fuente como veras no se acercan tanto en el mundo real a lo que propone el autor en su pagina aunque esos son numeros que estimo como generalizacion y los reales y exactos hay que medirlos sobre un ejemplar armado y funcionando.
no estoy diciendo de ninguna manera que no sea un buen amplificador solo que la potencia no es lo que se dice por ahi el precio de armado es muy bueno y por la enorme simplicidad de su diseño tiene mas puntos a favor mas todavia que es barato en comparacion con los valores comerciales en eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Cacho

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:
			
		

> amigos  puse todas las variantes para utilizar el amplificador con 50 0 50 dc  pero el sonido no es tan bueno  como con 65  0 65 en dc sera por la fuente  25 amp  el transformador es de una rmx 2450 qsc recomienden un circuito para utilisar con 55 0 55 dc 25 amp gracias



Seguimos en Roma, vamos como los romanos: 

Fijate un poco mas atras en los voltajes que le dije a HVidrio que midiera medilos y postea que valores tenes porque es probable que este mal polarizado alguno de los transistores de menor potencia y eso afecta al resto seria bueno saber como suena el amplificador con poca tension como para orientar la busqueda del problema

Saludos


----------



## Mj

Hola San Cacho te apoyo,  pues este amplificador entrega unos *450W* reales con la alimentacion de +-75V en la fuente y una carga de 4Ω,  *240W* con una alimentacion de +-56V en carga de 4Ω, *200W* con una alimentacion de +-54V, 170W con una alimentacion de +-52V a 4Ω, Calcula que a 8Ω la potencia es algo mayor que la mitad de la potencia que se logra a 4Ω ya que el voltage en la fuente cae menos por el menor consumo dl amplificador. Las mediciones las hice todas a 4Ω pero por ejemplo la potencia a 8Ω con +-52V en la fuente debe ser de *100W a 115W *. Para que este amplificador entregue los 450W reales solo debe tener una carga de 4Ω y tener 4 transistores por rama para que tabaje desahogado asi como un buen filtraje en la fuente y la corriente necesaria que debe de entregar el tansformador. En cuanto a la proteccion que subi si es de Pablin, lo unico que le quite la parte para el otro canal y trabaja ok


----------



## gisandrz

Quiero agradecer a todos los participantes de este foro, sus amplios conocimientos sobre este tema, en especial a san cacho, que practicamente ha sido el instructor del mismo. Para aquellos que tengan el circuit wizard y necesiten el pcb, me avisan.


----------



## hvidrio

Hola Cacho, hoy estube haciendo unas pruebas de laboratorio, varios chispazos pero solo queme 1 zener y alguna resistencia . Probé con el primer driver que armé aquel acrilico azul y 2 transistores con la misma fuente del amplificador pero le agregé la bateria de condensadores, hasta ahi bien pero igual que el otro cuando subo a 220 que me da 55 056 cc a 56 empieza a zumbar nnnnnnnn de ahi para arriba pummm pummmmm lo que estoy pensando si el circuito esta diseñado para 65 cc abré conectado algo mal porque los 2 ultimos driver los copie del primero, lo que me quema la cabeza es que no excediendo los 55 cc funciona de primera, la verdad lo quiero arreglar de perro que soy nomas . De los transistores no desconfío hoy le di palo con 2 solamente con 1 parlante blac widow de 18" y calentaban un poquito pero no se quemaron los malditos, se viene mi pregunta ¿ que otra cosa puedo probar ? o modificar gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola cacho  hoy *estube* haciendo unas pruebas de laboratorios  varios *chispasos*    pero solo *queme*        1 zener  y alguna resistencia . probe  con el primer driver q arme    aquel acrilico azul  y 2 tr   con la misma fuente del *amlpi*  pero le agrege la bateria  de condensadores   hasta ahi  bien  pero *ygual*  que el  otro  cuando subo  a 220  que me da  55 056  cc  a 56 empieza  zumbar   nnnnnnnn  de ahi   para arriba  pummm    pummmmm      lo que estoy pensando si el circuito  esta diseñado  para 65 cc  *abre* conectado algo mal   porque  los 2 ultimos  driver los copie  del primero  lo q me quema la *caveza*   es que no excediendo los 55 cc  funciona   de primera,  *laberdad*   lo quiero arreglar  de perro  q soy nomas .   De los tr no desconfio  hoy le di palo con 2 solamente  con 1 parlante blac widow  e 18   calentaban 1 poquito     pero   no se quemaron los  malditos  se viene  mi pregunta  ¿ q otra cosa puedo probar    ?   o modificar gracias y saludos



Creo que deberías leer este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ortografia-errores-horrores-18729/#post141214
Los signos de puntuación que faltan son tantos que no los marqué para no perder la mañana.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio

Es raro que hayas quemado el zener. No debería pasar eso a menos que hubiera algo bastante mal con el par de entrada, pero entonces no sonaría bien de ninguna manera.
Si no es la fuente el origen de los desastres, entonces poco puedo sugerirte más que revisar bien el circuito, fijarte si lo copiaste bien en tu placa y que calcules la R que va desde +V al zener para que por ahí circulen unos 10mA con los distintos voltajes de alimentación que uses. En +-55V, una de 3K9 andará bien.
Y que el condensador que va en paralelo con el zener soporte la tensión, claro.
Mucho más que eso no te puedo decir porque estaría adivinando nomás.

Y como te comentó EZ (y yo hace tiempo) unos puntitos le vendrían muy bien al texto.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Respecto a este dibujo







*Pregunta:*
¿ Quien garantiza que al poner 2 capacitores en serie la tensión aplicada al conjunto se repartirá uniformemente entre ambos ?
*Respuesta*: Con esa configuración, *NADIE*

Esta es la forma correcta


----------



## Cacho

Para variar Fogonazo...
¿Sabés que tenés razón?
No lo había ni pensado. Gracias por la aclaración.

Un saludo.


----------



## huki

san cacho todas las resistencias son de 1/4w? sacando las de 1w y 5w. los condensadores de 100uf/100v no los tengo, tengo de 100uf/50v me serviran?. y otra cosa dispongo de una fuente de un amplificador luxell lxm-400 es de -+63v y el amperaje no lo se pero debe andar en los 7amp. creo.. me puede llegar a servir para el amplificador. bueno saludos y gracias.


----------



## hvidrio

hola  bueno te digo como queme el zener ,agarre 1 diodo 1n4148  q usan unos circuitos viejos de amplificador q tengo    lo empece a  probar en varios lados a ver si le sacaba el pummmm ...   cuando lo puse en 1 resistencia q va alado del zener  pummmmmmmmmm me corto hasta el alambre  de la resistencia     vos no decis q si no quemas  no aprendes ? yo queme   mo aprendi  por ahora .seguire insistiendo hasta q lo arregle . aaa y de cuantos  wats son las r  de la fuente  q puso  fogonaso   y  creo   q ese apodo  andaria bien conmigo  o chispaso saludos  perdonen  las molestias


----------



## Cacho

huki dijo:
			
		

> ...todas las resistencias son de 1/4w? sacando las de 1w y 5w.


Claro... A excepción de las que son de distinta potencia, las demás son de 1/4 de Watt.
¿Sabés lo que es una tautología?



			
				huki dijo:
			
		

> los condensadores de 100uf/100v no los tengo, tengo de 100uf/50v me serviran?.


Depende del voltaje de la fuente, pero apostaría a que sirven.



			
				huki dijo:
			
		

> ...dispongo de una fuente de ... -+63v y el amperaje ... debe andar en los 7amp. creo.. me puede llegar a servir para el amplificador.


Ante una afirmación como esa, ¿qué podría decir?.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...como queme el zener ,agarre 1 diodo 1n4148  q usan unos circuitos viejos de amplificador q tengo    lo empece a  probar en varios lados a ver si le sacaba el pummmm ...   cuando lo puse en 1 resistencia q va *alado* del zener  pummmmmmmmmm me corto hasta el alambre  de la resistencia


   
¡Eso es practicar deportes de riesgo! No me vengan con paracaidismo y esas pavadas.
Ya lo quemaste, ahora ponete a leer sobre Diodos Zener y cómo funcionan y Diodos como el 4148. Así es como se aprende. Y te aseguro que no te lo olvidás más.
También te recomiendo medir bien los transistores de la entrada, porque pueden haber volado junto con el zener. Y revisá el resto, sólo por las dudas.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...de cuantos  wats son las r  de la fuente  q puso  *fogonaso*...


Fórmula de potencia: P=V²/R
V es el voltaje entre los terminales en Volts (ese lo conocés), R es el valor de la resistencia en Ohms (que también conocés) y P es la potencia de las resistencias en Watts.

Y sumate a la cruzada gramatical por la resurrección de los signos de puntuación.
Saludos.


----------



## hvidrio

me voy a poner lentes antes de seguir  probando  .  saludos  


Ezavalla

   amigo  nunca escuche  1 respuesta  suya  sobre  el amlpificador  que en definitiva  es lo que interesa    .   ya  que estamos  en buscar  defectos  que no van al caso (porque a  ustedes cuando 1 les habla   responden  cantando   ) saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla
> 
> amigo  nunca escuche  1 respuesta  suya  sobre  el amlpificador  que en definitiva  es lo que interesa    .   ya  que estamos  en buscar  defectos  que no van al caso (porque a  ustedes cuando 1 les habla   responden  cantando   ) saludos



No se que pretendés con ese comentario tan "pavo". Yo no busco tus defectos, vos sos el que los mostrás en público. Y sí, sí van al caso, por que habiendo un hilo en el cual se habla de las bondades de expresarse correctamente y escribir bien para propiciar el mejor entendimiento entre todas las variaciones del español que participan en el foro, vos ni siquiera te hacés eco de esa charla y seguis escribiendo en forma incorrecta. Y efectivamente, los sanjuaninos hablamos cantando, pero aquí no estoy hablando...estoy escribiendo, y si aún no te has percatado de ello, yo escribo bastante distinto a como hablo, cosa que no muchos hacen.

Por otra parte, *yo contesto* en el hilo que *yo creo conveniente*. Y si no he aportado algo acá será por que no me interesa hacerlo. Te imaginarás que no voy a intentar participar de un hilo donde el que lleva la delantera con las consultas esta haciendo fuegos artificiales con los semiconductores   . Hay varios excelentes post en el foro, incluyendo uno muy pobre mío, en el que se describen metodologías de prueba y ajuste que no tienen riesgo. Si no los lees y aíslas la falla...es poco lo que yo puedo aportar.

Saludos!


----------



## hvidrio

a mi no me molesta  que ustedes canten  , solo  te lo puse  para que vieras  hustedes  tienen esa  costumbre  ,esta bien  , yo escribo   mal y  soy  desprolijo  si  .    y   .  no te pedi  clases  de idioma . entenderse  se entiende  lo que  quiero   expresar .  vos solo contestas  lo que crees  conveniente   esta bien.    si gastas tu tiempo  ,que sea para ayudar   ,  si llevo  la delantera  haciendo  fuegos  artificiales  para que lees ? porque  no te vas  1 foro   de gramatica  que ahi  te van a corregir a vos .    saludos   cervantes  ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> yo escribo   mal y  soy  desprolijo  si  .    y   .  no te pedi  clases  de idioma . entenderse  se entiende  lo que  quiero   expresar .  vos solo contestas  lo que crees  conveniente   esta bien.    si gastas tu tiempo  ,que sea para ayudar   ,  si llevo  la delantera  haciendo  fuegos  artificiales  para que lees ? porque  no te vas  1 foro   de gramatica  que ahi  te van a corregir a vos .    saludos   cervantes  ....



Vos no me has pedido clases de idioma ni yo te las he dado, vos no me has pedido que te corrija ni yo te he corregido. Solo te he pedido que mejores la forma de escribir por cuesta entender lo que querés expresar.

Por la forma de responder que has tenido, te pido que leas este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ortografia-errores-horrores-18729/#post141551 que es bastante ilustrativo de tu comportamiento.

Saludos!


----------



## hvidrio

que me lo diga cacho lo acepto , pero no 1 persona  que  solo  aparecio  para darme clases de literatura . para que queres  entenderme  si no me vas a responder  nada  sobre el amlpi , que  es lo que interesa  aqui .  si precisas  hablo  en 1 colegio  que me conocen  aqui  y  conseguis  travajo  como profesor   de idioma español   en 1 de esas   hasta nos hacemos  amigos ?  y la dejo  aca  porque a las demas personas  ygual que a mi  lo que nos interesa  es el   amplificadorrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hvidrio

fogonaso  1 amigo  me paso  esto  sobre los   condensadores   [/url]


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. Aca en el comercio consegui una tarjeta estereo que venden de este amplificador, lo alimente con 45+45Vac, le conecte la caja y vuala...sono muy bien este amplificadorfcador..lo ensaye con 6 Q´s en mono. Muy buen sonido, adicional a esto le cambie las dos resistencias de 68k (entrada y feedback) por 39k, como comenta Nachoti, en un post mas arriba y le cuento que chevere, no distoriona para nada.
Claro esta lo conecte directo del cd player como fuente, y abriendo un poco de volumen me trato de distorsionar lo que son los medios...en vista de eso le coloque un equalizador de 15 por canal, y lo cuadre y perfecto, y lo maneje mejor y se comporta muy bien.
Espero que este comentario sirva en pro de este post.
Gracias.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

fabrique otra board para el circuito 400w y la cosa cambio funciona todo bien segura alguna pista unida o un componente defectuoso


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

ricardo que tal unas foticos del circuito que compraste de 400w


----------



## hvidrio

alguien  me podria decir  si los calculos  que saco mi amigo, que subi  anteriormente sobre la dristribucion   del voltaje  son correctos  .sin necesidad  de las resistencias  ( segun el  lo dijo  faraday )
aaa los condensadores son todos iguales .

gracias y saludos


----------



## hvidrio

perdon  los que yo tengo en mi circuito son iguales  , los que el puso en el ejemplo son de distinta capacidad   . 
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola HVidrio.

El asunto con los condensadores es que no son ideales.
En la matemática, los números que te hizo tu amigo son correctos. En la práctica te encontrás con muchas cosas que escapan a lo ideal, como tolerancias de hasta el 20% en los condensadores, y eso es lo que da origen al uso de las resistencias.
Pongamos que fueran de 1000uf cada uno: si uno tiene un 20% más y el compañero un 20% menos, tenés 1200uf y 800uf.
La diferencia no va a hacer que ninguno se queme, pero sí que uno trabaje más que el otro y eso hará que se le acorte la vida útil.
Más aun, si una pareja de condensadores tuviera el 20% de tolerancia en exceso y la pareja de al lado, el 20% en defecto, entonces tenés que van a trabajar igual cada uno con su compañero, pero distinto cada par.

Las resistencias compensan estas posibles diferencias y distribuyen los voltajes de manera pareja (hasta ciertos límites). Ahora todos los condensadores se cargan y descargan al mismo tiempo.
Una función similar (garantizar que todo funcione al mismo tiempo) tienen las resistencias de alta potencia en los emisores de los TR de salida de los amplificadores.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

gracias   cacho    ahora   lo entiendo   mejor  .   mi amigo   en teoria    es 1 genio    , en la practica   sabe  como  yo  mas o menos  .

saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada HVidrio.


----------



## hvidrio

hola quería  mostrarles  este  amplificador  a válvulas  que  compre en 1 feria (amplificador de micrófono ).   funciona  y todo ,  la pregunta es  podre  utilizarlo  como amplificador  de  de guitarra  ?

que estoy  loco   ya lo se ,díganme  otra cosa. 

grande  word  2007 
saludos

amplificador a valvulas


----------



## jonico1

hola h vidrio,que valiente comprar esa antiguedad! lo importante es q funciona! por el tamaño del transformador estimo que la potencia de salida rondara por los 30w rms,los niveles de salida de una guitarra creo rondan los 30milivols y la salida de un mic anda por los 3mv yo la conectaria tranquilo y ver como suena tal vez sature un poco por esa razón, pero va a funcionar, tene en cuenta que en toda clase de equipos viejosy en deshuso una de las cosas q mueren son los condensadores (aparte de las válvulas que se agotan) si conseguis un capachek podes evaluar su estado por otro lado para hacer otro tipo de modificaciones deberias tener el circuito o levantarlo fijate el código de las válvulas y seguramente los técnicos valvuleros del foro te harán sus comentarios,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo soy mas pesimista, solo me imagino unos 3W a 5W.


----------



## hvidrio

hola  yo a  ojo   diria   ni tanto ni tan poco  .  yo hace años (bastantes) hice  bailes  del  colegio  con 1 a valvulas  de 25 w  y si  era  mas  grande  y  pesado  . lo que veo  es que  tiene 1 selector  de 3 posiciones   como  que  cambia  la voz  de aguda  a mas  grave ?  sera 1 filtro  o que cambia la impedancia  de entrada  segun el microfono?


----------



## ricardo73

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:
			
		

> ricardo que tal unas foticos del circuito que compraste de 400w



Bueno, lo pedido es deuda, aca esta la placa que se consigue por el comercio, y en varias ciudades del pais. Es la mas comercial, trae los mismos componentes de los cuales hemos estado hablando en el post.

Se consigue tanto Complementaria como Cuasicomplementaria, ya es alternativa del cliente.

Anexo las tarjetas en sus versiones estereo y monofonica, complementaria.

El valor en mono alrededor de $15k= y las stereo $32k=.

Espero sirva el dato.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

ricardo esas placas estan muy elegantes donde se consiguen y el precio


----------



## huki

ricardo73 seria mucho pedir si puedes poner los valores de los componentes ya que esa que posteaste es algo diferente .


----------



## hvidrio

hola  1 consulta, este circuito tiene  diferencias con los  anteriores? porque  tiene 3 2cs2229 ?
gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

trae un C2229 de mas porque se hace una fuente regulada con transistor y zener para estabilizar aun mas la tension del primer par diferencial.


----------



## hvidrio

gracias  oscar ,saludos




saludos  cacho  si andas por ahi...


----------



## Cacho

Ando por acá, recién vuelto de viaje.

Saludos para vos también.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

continuamente se habla de la la cantidad de watts que pude disipar un circuito pero no se tiene en cuenta  que el factor de amplificación de muchos circuitos es de solo 50  o 60 porciento esto quire decir que si tomamos 500w  de la fuente solo  tendremos 250 o 300w en la salida


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

el factor de amplificación del que hablas es la eficiencia, tipicamente para clase AB es del 65%, los amplificador mas eficientes son los clase D llegando al 90% o mas.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

comento lo de la eficiencia por  que tengo la fuente de un qsc que entregaba 650watts a 4 homnis  por canal y la fuente tenia 25 amp por  40 0 40 y 80 0 80 para cada canal  que tipo de amplificador es qsc


----------



## huki

amigos aca les mando unas fotos


----------



## nuk

Hola a la gente del foro decidi armar este amplificador asi que me puse a simularlo y me tope con unos problemitas 
el primero es que en el simulador el voltaje solo ocila en positivo(+) no baja a negativo solo de 0v a (+) el multi de salida mide 24v en la salida del parlante. dejo la simulacion mi otro problema es que no se que codigos de transistores se usan en la salida ya sea 2SC-- -- y 2SA-- -- u otros codigos o reemplazos (se pueden usar mosfet..?) 
tambien lei que este amplificador no puede recibir mucha señal en la entrada gracias cualquier ayuda 
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola gente alguien tiene las medidas de la placa del control de tonos ya tengo pcb para imprimir pero no esta en escala entonces necesito las medidas y tambien si alguien tiene la lista de componentes del control de tonos gracias.



			
				JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> bueno prometido es deuda aca paso el pcb del pre con control de tonos de ladelec funciona muy muy bien se alimenta con + - 15 o + - 12 en breve subo el pcb de la fuente la cual viene con una modificacion de 2 diodos zener de 15v y dos resistencias para alimentar desde el mismo transformador el pre, el pcb para armar el amplificador de 400w x canales el mismo que postee de 200w la fuente para 400w en version estereo deb ser de 35 0 35 rectificados dan 50 0 50 el costo aca en colombia es de unos 280.000 algo asi como unos 108 dolares y la de 800w en verison stereo debe ser de 50 0 50 rectificados en 75 0 75 el costo aca en colombia es al rededor de unos 350.000 algo asi como 135 dolares la verdad el de 800 se me hace economico



Hola Amigo las fotos estan en escala? tenes la lista de componentes de el control de tonos? saludos


----------



## Cacho

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ...en el simulador el voltaje solo ocila en positivo(+) no baja a negativo solo de 0v a (+) el multi de salida mide 24v en la salida del parlante. dejo la simulacion...


No tengo el Multisim, así que no puedo ver el archivo, pero este amplificador anda. Quizá cometiste algún error en el circuito.



			
				♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ...no se que codigos de transistores se usan en la salida ya sea 2SC-- -- y 2SA-- -- u otros codigos o reemplazos (se pueden usar mosfet..?)...


Podés reemplazarlos por otros TR de potencia que soporten por lo menos 150 Vce y manejen unos 10A de corriente como mínimo. Si tenés algún modelo en mente, poné cuáles.
Así como está te sugiero NO usar MOSFETS. 
El planteo es más o menos equivalente a preguntar si a un auto con motor Diesel se le puede poner nafta común. En pocas palabras, no se puede hacer sin hacer varios cambios. No anda y peor aun, es probable que vuele más de una cosa.



			
				♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ...tambien lei que este amplificador no puede recibir mucha señal en la entrada...


Este amplificador tiene una ganancia alta, muy alta. Si leés, unas páginas atrás está el tema y se lo expliqué a HVidrio o Carlitosferar.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  cacho  parece que no  , pero sigo  aca   leyendo  ,mirando .  tengo   1 par de cosas   en vista   para   comprar   me gustaria  que  me dieras  tu opinion  . me venden 1 consola   studio  masters   de 16   canales  con 3 canales  rotos  media vieja   .   me meto en este viaje ? gracias  y saludos


----------



## JAESGOZ

hola oscarcito_ale en este mismo post esta la mascara de componentes y el pcb estan a escala

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/


----------



## nicolas1994

alguno ya armó el amplificador de 400 + 400 del señor Jorge L. Jimenez?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nicolás

Hvidrio y Carlitosferar lo han armado, y hay otros que ya lo hicieron antes.
¿Qué duda tenés con respecto a este circuito?

Saludos


----------



## nicolas1994

porque yo tenia este circuito y queria saber si era el que ellos habian armado y si funcionaba correcta mente y me faltarian algunos diagramas para realizar las plaquertas y loego colocar los elementos en ella


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Este amplificador funciona hasta apagado (Claro si se ha armado bien), es mi favorito para el comercio ya que no lleva muchos componentes, he construido muchos de estos.

Lo que comenta cacho con respecto a la ganancia es cierto, yo siempre le bajo la ganancia para tener mayor resolucion en el potenciometro de volumen (osea que no sature a la mitad del volumen si no al maximo).

Conozco circuitos que le han hecho modificaciones con este mismo plano cambiandole valores a las resistencias para exprimirlo y al fin y al cabo lo que hacen es desestabilizar el amplificador y hay es donde vienen los problemas de ruido.

armenlo con confianza, saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Nicolás, armalo que anda.
La modificación más grande que quizá necesites hacerle es esa de la ganancia que ya mencionó Oscar Monsalvo.

Fuera de eso, es suficientemente simple como para que no pueda fallar. NO es un Hi-Fi, pero suena bien y si tuviste el cuidado de armar todo como va y usar componentes originales, no falla.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Este amplificador funciona hasta apagado ...


Excelente definición. Nada más gráfico y cierto. 

…No lo obliguen a Cacho a armar OTRA VEZ, este amplificador.  

Supervisado por el mismo Cacho, quien me llevó paso a paso como un crio al cole.

Off-Topic:
Hola Cacho:” Maestro”…….. Perdón.. : “Moderador”. 
Un Saludo y siempre Agradecido.

Ah, y el cacharro sigue sin frente.. ops:


----------



## Cacho

Tanto tiempo Carlitosferar!
Me alegro de ver que seguís por acá.



			
				carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Ah, y el cacharro sigue sin frente.. ops:


Nada más definitivo que lo provisorio._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/154534/ _
Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Claro que no me fui: Pero sabes que mis conocimientos dan solo para: “Espectador”  

He visto tus cualidades como experto de: “El Bruto”, yo no me atreví.  A esta edad ya no me van los deportes de riesgo.

Además vi que recomendaste el pre de Kreuzer, pero no prendió. (A mi me dio algún dolor de cabeza, pero su rendimiento es excelente y recomendable).  

Bueno ya sabes, cualquier “cosita” que esté a mi alcance, por aquí estamos…………….
Mis Respetos, Siempre.  

PD1:  A ver si terminas ese amplificador con su placa de protección, recuerda que me la habías prometido.        
PD2: Otra vez, un poco de Off-Topic, pero como éste tema está algo quieto, se me sabrá perdonar……………


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

oscar monsalvo este amplificador 400w zener  para usarlo como amplificador para las vocalisacion  que tal funcionara bien cual me recomienda


----------



## vientonegro1

Yo lo uso en un Karaoke y suena a la perfeccion. Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que lo he usado en amplificador a rango completo y actualmente tengo uno en los medios - graves de mi sonido y funciona perfecto, lo tengo trabajando a dos ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas. Que tal todos? miren, tengo un transformador de 1000VA, 50+50V y pienso usar 6 condensadores de 4700uf. Quería saber si tienen alguna sugerencia para el armado de la pcb de la fuente. Acerca del ancho de las pistas, el calibre de los cables etc. Leí el post de fogonazo sobre diseño de fuentes pero no habla de la parte física. Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## magnetic

que tal hace un año que arme este amplificador y funciona muy bien. lo tengo alimentado con +-40vdc. mi pregunta es, tengo un transformador de 64 0 64 que rectificado es de +-88 se puede usar con este amplificador? que deberia cambiar? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## davidnicol

llevo ya casi todo el dia leyendo este post y tambien visite la pagina de ladelec registrandome.. y la verdad es que estoy muy interesado en construir el amplificador de 400 W.. pero la verdad es quee estoy un poco confundido... alguien podria ser tan amable en enviarme de forma completo como lo armó su amplificador... por favor se los agradecere infinitamente.


----------



## Cacho

davidnicol dijo:
			
		

> ...alguien podria ser tan amable en enviarme de forma completo como lo armó su amplificador... por favor se los agradecere infinitamente.



Leé unas páginas más atrás, que Carlitosferar publicó un paso a paso del armado.

Saludos


----------



## davidnicol

mil gracias cacho de verdad.. no lo habia visto.. es que salte algunas paginas y no vi el armado completo. mil gracias.. ustedes han sido de mucha ayuda para mi, ya que poseo poco conocimiento de electronica aun. mil gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Davidnicol.


----------



## gisandrz

Hola Davidnicol, ya yo arme este Amplificador y es muy bueno y tiene buen sonido, yo lo tengo funcionando con 40 Vdc y anda muy bien, la unica recomendacion es si el voltaje es menor al recomendado (70 VDc), la resistencia que esta en la entrada y la de retroalimentacion la cambies por 56K.  Igualmente te recomiendo que a la hora de armar el circuito compruebes personalmente los cuatro transistores diferecianles, porque que en el datashet aparecen invertidas la polarizacion. Pero te lo recomiendo, no te va a defraudar.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola gisandrz: 
                       Podrias aclarar mejor lo de los 4 Ts, yo no recuerdo error en el esquemático, el datashet
   sería el de la fábrica.?
                       Donde había una diferencia era en la máscara de ladelec. Hay uno girado.

  Comparto lo del buen resultado, pero con parlantes grandes. (Yo uso un Selenium 15"). Pero hoy 
 casualmente probé unos  de 6 ", 6 Ohm  Y satura por todos lados, y a bajo volumen peor.

                       Un Saludo.


----------



## davidnicol

Bueno, desde hoy empezaré a  armar el circuito, porque tengo que presentarlo ademas como un proyectito para una materia. asi que cualquier duda no dudo en que la amabilidad de ustedes estará a mi disposicion, mil gracias de antemano.

Que tengan un lindo dia y salu2 a todos.


----------



## gisandrz

Hola Carlitos, efectivamente me referia a los datos que aparecen en la guia del fabricante de los transistores, ya que el diagrama del circuito esta bien y sin errores. Con respecto al parlante de 6 ohmios, porque no pruebas conectandolo en serie con una resistencia que sumada al omhiaje del parlante te den los 8 ohmios, Aunque esta debe ser de alto watiaje.
Suerte.


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias gisandrz: 

                            Qué raro lo del datashet ¿NO?, pues recuerdo haberlos buscado para sabe las patas, y por eso me di cuenta que en la máscara había uno mal. Es más, creo que en el tutorial están esos data. Bueno luego lo miro.

                            Lo de los parlantes también lo veré. Solo fue una prueba, ya que me compré con la: “*Contenedor Card*”,   en la puerta de casa, dos bafles Sony y quería ver si funcionaban.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Mj

hola *Carlitos* este amplificador no te deberia distorcionar con el parlante que dices de 6 pulgadas y 6Ω a no ser que la distorcion la produzca el parlante por no responder la potencia que le estas entregando ( a lo mejor demasiada) pero a poco volumen el parlante no deberia distorcionar como dices con este amplificador[/u]


----------



## Cacho

Tengan en cuenta que estamos hablando de un Amplificador _Casi _ClaseB acá (está a sólo una resistencia de distancia) y es es esperable que en parlantes que copien bien, se note la disotrsión por cruce.

Si se le aumentara la corriente de polarización, es muy probable que desaparezca este ruido que mencionás Carlitos.
Con un parlante más pesado (o sea, uno grandote) y por tanto con menor capacidad para copiar al detalle las variaciones de tensión, olvidate nomás del ruidito ese.

Si el ruidito que oís es otra cosa... No te puedo decir mucho más sin ver el aparato.

Saludos

PS: Sigo sin armar el amplificador que me prometí con el protector de paralntes. Cuando lo tenga te paso el circuito Carlitos


----------



## carlitosferar

MJ Gracias:
                      Opino exactamente lo mismo, por eso me llamó la atención   e hice el comentario.
Gracias de nuevo.

Cacho: ¿No te olvidás del la plaquita eh?

Aprovecho. Ya que pegó el tema, puede ser útil para quienes quieran usar este amplificador con parlantes pequeños.

Los síntomas son: Fundamentalmente falta de fidelidad, suena realmente MAL como un radio AM. 

Y en función de tu comentario, puede ser importante otro síntoma: Vibra Demasiado, (No sé si soy claro), no tiene solo los movimientos acorde al sonido, si no que vibra constantemente, (histérico) le baje la ganancia y el volumen pero nada, Incluso más pastoso. (Verás que evité la palabra distorsión, para no ser tan específico y limitar la sintomatología).

Con el 15”, suena muy bien, y en vacio cero ruido.

Reitero que no es mi intención usar estos parlantes con este equipo. Pero ya que estamos, a ver si aprendemos algo.  

Un Abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

Esta página tiene varios tópicos interesantes sobre circuitos y su funcionamiento (están enumerados sobre la izquierda).

En particular, este habla de amplificador y podés ver cómo son las señales de los Clase A, B y AB. 
En castellano es "Distorsión por Cruce", en inglés, "Crossover Distortion". Verás cómo es que unos transistores dejan de conducir justito cuendo empiezan los otros y eso es lo que genera un ruidito fiero, una distorsión, en el sonido.

Cuando no tenés señal aplicada a la entrada, la salida (vista en un osciloscopio) no es una línea muerta, sino que oscila un poquito. Esa oscilación hace que cada rama de transistores conduzca y corte y la señal aparece con esta distorsión por cruce. Si el parlante no es tan sensible como para reproducirlo, simplemente no pasa nada. Usualmente los parlantes más grandes tienen menor sensibilidad y los woofers no reproducirán frecuencias "altas", con lo que es bastante inmune el asunto a estas cuestiones.
Si el parlante resultara ser más sensible...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Cacho, no puedes con ese espíritu docente…..

Con ese material tengo para un rato largo, largo.

Un Saludo


----------



## davidnicol

Un gran favor mas les pido.

Que caracteristicas de parlante le conecto al amplificador?. indicarles que arme el que esta detallado por carlitosferar (el que dice para neofitos). ya lo tengo ensamblado en la placa.. solo estoy esperando que me bobinen el transformador que sera de 50-50AC. que segun es el mas adecuado.

Por favor espero sus respuestas sobre el parlante adecuado a utilizar en el amplificador.


----------



## huki

les dejo unas fotos.


----------



## MFK08

muy bueno como te quedo.. bien compacto y todo felicidades....


----------



## huki

gracias "mfk08"...te cuento que tengo los canales,pero me falta el transformador aunque lo ago funcionar con uno de 60+60 por 6amp ya retificado. saludos y gracias


----------



## thenot

lo veo y me dan mas ganas de hacerlo...
Lastima que tiempo no tengo niuno..

Saludos! y te queo bonito


----------



## oZon

Aquellos que armaron este amplificador diganme hasta cuantos transistores puedo cargar en la salida como maximo y que tension se aplica yo lo tengo trabajando con 8 osea 4 PNP y 4 NPN y con una tension de +-60 V.

otra pregunta como hago para realizar la conexion en puente para aumentar la potencia. O en que tarte del Foro indican esta modificacion.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues yo lo tengo trabajando con 12 transistores y +-65v, la cantidad de transistores depende de la tension de alimentacion, la carga que le conectes, y las caracteristicas de tus driver finales.

Conozco amigos que lo han armado con +-75v con 20 transistores para manejar 4 parlantes de 15" en el rango medio y le cambian los driver por B688 y D718.

Saludos.


----------



## comando_co

En el esquema publicado por varios compañeros del foro hay un error, los transistores de salida todos son 2SC3858, y esto esta mal, pues deben ser 2SC3858 y 2SA1494, son dos y dos. Aquí publico el diagrama correcto, tomado de la pagina de Ladelec: 

*http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/con-analogica/299-amplificador-de-400-w-stereo-complementario.html*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Nop, lo que pasa es que uno es una variante para trabajar con etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria.

Saludos.


----------



## comando_co

Cual seria mejor, hablando de potencia y calidad de sonido?


----------



## Cacho

Cuidado Comando, que el esquema que posteaste más arriba tiene una salida Darlington con las resistencias en los colectores de los TR PNP de potencia.
Eso se quema.

Las resistencias van entre la salida y los emisores.

En cuanto a cuál etapa de salida es mejor... Depende.
Leé desde ese post en adelante:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/171183/ _y te darás una idea. 

Saludos


----------



## huki

amigos les cuento que tengo un transformador de 50+50 por 14amp. pero no tengo los condensadores de 15000/80v , pero si tengo unos de 4700/63v en total tengo cuatro...pregunto me sirven en algo? saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

A esa tension de transformador no te sirven porque se estallan, 50Vac dan aprox 70Vdc, tendrias que poner de a dos en serie, pero la capacitancia resultante seria muy pobre, lo que resultaria en un mal desempeño del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## huki

gracias por responder.. tambien tengo cuatro de 5600uf/80v que decis de esos me serviran.


----------



## comando_co

Bueno cacho, ese diagrama es el mismo que postearon los demás muchachos del foro, la única diferencia es que aqui tenemos los transistores complementarios de los 2SC3858. Ya revise los demás diagramas que están publicados aquí en el foro y son iguales al que yo publique (excepto por los 2SA1494). Este diagrama es el publicado en la pagina de Ladelec. Voy a preguntarle a Jorge Jimenez acerca de su circuito, y de lo que la salida Darlington con las resistencias en los colectores de los TR PNP de potencia.


----------



## gisandrz

Efectivamente Comando, ese es el diagrama para el amplificador complementario, lleva dos transistores de potencia tipo Npn y dos tipos Pnp, por eso es que los transistores son de diferente referencia. A diferencia de los cuasicomplementarios, que todos son iguales. En cuanto a cual de los dos es mejor, te recomiendo el enlace que te suministró Cacho, alli puedes encontrar mayores detalles sobre el tema, en particular yo armé el amplificador cuasicomplementario, y la verdad es que anda muy bien y estoy muy a gusto con él.


----------



## huki

amigos si estos condensadores de 5600uf/80 me sirven como los tendria que conectar.


----------



## gisandrz

Amigo Huky, tendrías que conectarlos en paralelo, ya que que de ésta forma se suma la capacidad, es decir 5600uF + 5600uF te daria un total 11.200 uF


----------



## oZon

perdon por no responder a tiempo
oscar monsalvo

Een un plano anterior para vercion complementaria indica una tension de 86v solo con 8 transistores tal como yo conecte pero yo alimente con 60v.

y para 12 trans no deveria ser mucha mas tension.

saludos oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Se le colocan mas transistores para poder bajar mas la impedancia de carga sin que peligre la etapa de salida, como te comente, lo estoy trabajando a dos ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## wilmer

hola me pueden ayudar con una gran pregunta esa tarjeta zener funciona  con +- 26 voltios 3 o 4 Amperios 
es para un amplificador personal 

atte wilmer cárdenas


----------



## wilmer

perdón pero esos planos si funcionan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola Wilmer, existe amplificador mucho mas sencillos para trabajar con esa tension de alimentacion, creo que seria un desperdicio utilizar este driver con tan poca tension, ademas de las modificaciones que habria que hacerle.

te recomiendo este:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm


----------



## Cacho

Muy de acuerdo con Oscar.

Más aún, si querés usar una alimentación de +-26V, revisá el Sinclair Z-30 que posteó Tecnicdeso. Te va a dar poco trabajo armarlo, te va a salir mucho menos que este otro y con +-26V no vas a tener problemas.
Es un hilo largo este que te propongo, pero leelo entero. Está muy explicado y hay varias versiones, como para que puedas elegir la que más te guste.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## oZon

me parece que yo estoy cada cierto tiempo es por el tiempo no me lo permite  

pero un saludo a  todos.

esta pregunta es para Cacho que tanto ayudo en este post   

como ya dije tengo el amplificador de ladelec trabajando con 8 TR pero lo quiero llevar hasta 12 (6 NPN y 6 PNP) con una tension de +-80Vcc y una corriente de 10 A; que cambios deberia realizar en el circuito. 

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

oZon dijo:
			
		

> como ya dije tengo el amplificador de ladelec trabajando con 8 TR pero lo quiero llevar hasta 12 (6 NPN y 6 PNP) con una tension de +-80Vcc y una corriente de 10 A; que cambios deberia realizar en el circuito.



Hola oZon, como ya te comente anteriormente este amplificador trabaja bien hasta +-80V, y para trabajarlo con esta tension cambia los Tip41-42 por unos de mas tension Vce por ejemplo unos MJE15032 y complemento te quedarian muy bien.

Las especificaciones del que tengo trabajando actualmente:

-Driver Zener o Ladelec (Drivers finales TIP41 - 42)
-Etapa de salida con 6 transistores 2SC3858 y 6 2SA1494
-Tension de alimentacion +-65VDC
-Impedancia cargada: 2Ohm
-Funcionamiento: OK

Disculpen que me meti en la conversacion  

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

No hay nada que perdonar Oscar. Bienvenido.

Lo que no entiendo es el motivo de Ozon para poner 6 TR por rama. Si calculaste 80V y 10A, entonces estás trabajando con un parlante de 8Ω y no necesitás más transistores.

De querer hacer modificaciones, las que te propone Oscar son lo más recomendable. Quizá unos MJE340/350 te puedan servir, aunque no pueden manejar la misma corriente que los 1503X. Usalos como drivers sólo no conseguís los que recomienda Oscar y tené en cuenta que es muy probable que no funcionen del todo bien.

Eso sí, recalculá la resistencia del zener para que no se te pase de corriente. Estimá que por el par de entrada va a circular 1mA como mucho y que por el zener deberían pasar unos 10 a 15mA. Si cae dentro de ese rango, está bien. Si no, agrandá la resistencia.

Creo que no habría que modificarle nada más...

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

Saludos, encontre un archivo echo en proteus del amplificador de ladelec , es para simular. Yo quise agregarle mas tension en la simulacion y aumente el voltaje hasta +100 -100 con esto logre que aceptara una señal mas grande de entrada sin distorsion, y me proporciono un gran voltaje de salida , me guie por una pagina donde decia como hacer el calculo de potencia de un amplificador y en contre que 66 voltios alternos en la salida de este amplificador es una gran potencia, para subir la tensión y obtener la distorsion baja agregue 12 transistores a esta etapa. Ahora mi pregunta es si es real esta simulacion, funcionaria en la practica? de verdad podra aguantar los +100 -100 o se que mara, la forma en la que simula es la correcta? les adjunto el archivo

Ah se me olvidaba este es el archivo con la tension normal de +80 -80 y ocho transistores, yo les agregue cuatro mas y aumente el voltaje a 100+ 100- , podrian simularlo asi para que se den cuenta a ver si funcionaria o no?


----------



## adrian2008

ah se me olvidaba este es el archivo con la tension normal de +80 -80 y ocho transistores, yo les agregue cuatro mas y aumente el voltaje a 100+ 100- , podrian simularlo asi para que se den cuenta aver si funcionaria ono?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Adrián.

No uso proteus así que no puedo simular nada en ese programa. Lo que comentás de aceptar señales más grandes sin saturar... Simplemente bajá la ganancia del amplificador y lográs los mismos resultados. Si el objetivo fuera simplemente conseguir más potencia, entonces sí empezá a pensar en subir las tensiones y todo lo que ello implica.

Saludos


----------



## oZon

Holas 


bueno, tal como esta trabaja super pensaba que podria salarle mas jugo al amplificador pensaba hacerle trabajar como amplificador para medios.

gracias por responder Oscar y Cacho

voy a realizar estas modificaciones y luego les cuento, mientras les mando los planos que armé y lo tengo funcionando.

talvez a alguien le sirva 

Holas 

les mando las simulaciones para 12TR

la por que mustra no creo que sea cierto pero bueno es solo una simulacion ideal.

saludos 

PD: les mando la proteccion de amplificador ...

proteccion del amplificador 

el la simulacion funciona bien habra que verlo en la realidad.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Cacho

Hoa Ozon

No me termina de cerrar la idea de aumentar la cantidad de transistores sólo por querer usarlo como amplificador de medios, pero si a vos te gusta, dale nomás.

La protección se ve bien, algo más complicada que las que me gustan (me confieso minimalista) y va a limitar los picos a poco más de 2,5A por transistor. Eso será bueno o malo según qué transistores uses y en todos los esquemas son distintos: MJ11015/16, MJ21193/94 y escrito bien grandote están los 2SC5200/A1943.
De ahí la pregunta: ¿Cuáles vas a usar en la salida?

Si no me equivoco, los 11015 son Darlington y vas a tener que considerar eso a la hora de calcular la protección y los voltajes de polarización.


Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

amigo cacho mi intensión es obtener mas potencia , y como tu dices tendria que aumentar la tension , sera posible que para esta etapa , se pueda construir unos "step controller" para que al aumentar el volumen se de el paso al voltage mas alto? yo los llamo asi por que asi los encontre en un diagrama, decia (positive step controller y negative step controller) tu los podrias hacer o conseguir, si es posible claro


----------



## Cacho

Hola Adrián

Mirá, la verdad no creo muy buena idea la de tratar de hacer de este amplificador un circuito más complejo. Su principal virtud es la potencia que entrega con la enorme simplicidad que muestra.
Hay ya otros con inyectores incorporados. Se me viene a la cabeza uno que subión John Mulato, un QSC o Crest si no me equivoco, aunque no es el único porque sé que hay alguno de Oscar Monsalvo también.

De querer hacer algo como lo que planteás, mejor andá por uno de esos que te va a ser más simple y vas a pisar ya sobre seguro.

Saludos


----------



## oZon

GG  
hola Cacho.

lo tengo con 4 C5200 y su complenetario.
pienso aumetar 2 c5200 mas.


todos dicen que tiene buena respusta en bajos, bueno si, pero si lo tengo trabajando mucho tiempo 
manejando puro bajos pienso que se puede llegar a rendir ya es muy sencillo. bueno eso creo.  

ya que los amplificadores originales de marca que manejan bajos son sumamente complicados y caros 

para bajos pienso armar el conocido Cygnus PA5.0X.

saludos

oZon


----------



## Cacho

Hola Ozon

Me sigue dando la impresión de que te vas a complicar la vida sin necesidad.
Así como está no vas a tener mayores problemas. En todo caso simplemente llevá la salida a tres transistores por rama y ya anda bien.

Si querés agregá la protección (nunca está de más). No me parece necasario hacer más cambios, más con esos transistores que usás porque son bastante duros como para quemarse.
Recordá también que este amplificador es un Clase B y va a tener un desempeño muy bueno en la gama más baja de frecuencias (y con menos calor que un AB) y va a ir perdiendo calidad a medida que subas la frecuencia (no se puede todo, acá gana el AB). De todas formas, no creo que sea muy notable la pérdida de calidad.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es verdad ozon te estas complicando imnecesariamente, este amplificador te aguanta todo.

Ahora no seran los mejores bajos porque en cuanto a graves el QSC se lo gana, pero la verdad es que da un buen sonido, lo he usado en bajos y medios (atualmente funcionando en ese rango) y me ha salido muy bueno.

Saludos.

Hacele y ya


----------



## oZon

Holas 

solo yo pensaba que por ser un circuito tan simple no aguantaria trabajando en puro bajos   

en cuanto al QSC cual es mejor; en el foro existen muchos, pensaba en el QSC 1700 de la serie USA o cual es
mejor ustedes que lo armaron  

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues yo solo he usado el series one 1700 y suena bien.

Saludos.


----------



## hvidrio

hola cacho como andas,  yo estaba medio perdido  siempre leyendo   intentando aprender . bueno de mi amplificador lo estoy usando en 40 +40  de alterna  anda muy bien  hasta que traiga  los condensadores   mas grandes de sus  pagos para llevarlo a 50 v.    saludos


----------



## Cacho

Disfrutá del amplificador nomás.
Y cuando tengas los condensadores más grandes, avisá para ver cómo quedó.

Saludos


----------



## huki

amigos les hago una pregunta.para 400w por canal la fuente cuanto amperes de tener,ya que tengo un transformador de 50+50 por 14 amp total. les pregunto esto de los amperes por que lei en el foro que los amp son por ramas... ¿como seria en realidad? . saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es por ramas ya que la energia de cada semiciclo de la onda de entrada es proporcionada por cada rama de transistores los cuales devengan la corriente de la rama de alimentacion a la que esten conectados ya sea +vcc o -vcc.

Ahora, la corriente pico y/o RMS que necesitarias dependeria de la tension DC de alimentacion (70vdc en tu caso) y de la impedancia de carga (?).

Saludos.


----------



## gak123

Hola a todos

Estoy muy interesado en este proyecto. Ya tengo hecho el PCB y comprados los componentes, pero no puedo conseguir un transformador adecuado. Estoy en Buenos Aires (capital), Argentina. Encontré un lugar que me lo hacen a pedido a $350. Alguien tiene más datos de dónde podría comprarlo y precio aproximado?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## christiann

Hace un tiempito que con la ayuda incondicional de carlitosferar, que me motivo a no echarme atras con este amplificador,bueno lo termine pero, solo suena la potencia de los drivers , es decir, que conectada la etapa de salida o no, suena bajito.
Los TrS estan bien ya los medi, la fuente me parece que anda mal, use tres caps de 4700uf 63v por rama, el transformador es de 36+36 6a. Sin la placa ni nada conectado, tengo en la rama positiva 50v, mientras que en la rama negativa no tengo nada. Siempre midiendo el - del tester con el - del cap y el+ con el +.
Los caps ya los cambie una vez.

Ahora lo que hice fue, desconectar los de la rama positiva y conectar en su lugar los de la rama negativa, de esta manera tengo unos 49v aprox.Que piensan?

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:
			
		

> ...use tres caps de 4700uf 63v por rama, el transformador es de 36+36 6a. Sin la placa ni nada conectado, tengo en la rama positiva 50v, mientras que en la rama negativa no tengo nada. Siempre midiendo el - del tester con el - del cap y el+ con el +.
> Los caps ya los cambie una vez.
> 
> Ahora lo que hice fue, desconectar los de la rama positiva y conectar en su lugar los de la rama negativa, de esta manera tengo unos 49v aprox.Que piensan?


Que tenés razón


			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> ...la fuente me parece que anda mal...



Posteá el diagrama de cómo conectaste todo en la fuente y si tenés, una foto (o más) del circuito (de la fuente, de nuevo).

Otro dato importante es sobre el transformador: Desconectalo de TODO (te quedás con tres cablecitos en la mano y nada más). Poné el tester en alterna y un rango adecuado y medí las tensiones que tenés entre el punto central y cada una de las ramas.

Saludos

PD: Un abrazo para Carlitosferar (y sé que le debo un circuito, que no hice todavía ops: )


----------



## christiann

Gracias por responder Cacho, una rama me da 39 y la otra 38 y pico.
Espero que las fotos y el esquema sean claros.
Con Carlitos ya no sabiamos mas que hacer, le mostré fotos enteras del circuito y estaba todo ok. Lo hice según la guia que él publicó.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

Pues sí, te mandaste un moco en la fuente.

Te faltó conectar la masa. Te dejo un par de dibujos sobre los que hiciste vos.
Lo que está en verde es lo que tenés que conectar (es un puente nomás) y después contá cómo te fue.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

nooo mira vos. Como le pifié . Ahora que miro bien las fotos de Carlitos, es verdad, hay un puente entre los caps. Ya lo estoy probando y te cuento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nunca te va a andar esa fuente! Tenés la mitad superior del esquema desconectada del punto medio del transformador (mirá en la primera foto la barra que une los positivos tiene un cable que va a ninguna parte), además que el esquema que has hecho del transformador es así como inentendible (habrás obviado el rectificador, pero es una parte clave del esquema que te pidió Cacho).

Para hacerlo fácil:
1- Los positivos de una ristra de capacitores van al positivo del puente rectificador.
2- Los negativos de la otra ristra de capacitores van al negativo del puente rectificador.
3- Los positivos y negativos que sobran, se juntan y van al punto medio del transformador.
4- Repetí conmigo 4000 veces:
"Debo buscar en el foro como se hace una fuente de doble polaridad antes de mandarme a armar cualquier verdura".

Saludos!


----------



## christiann

Ya arregle eso pero el resultado es el mismo, se escucha muy bajito( aclaro que estoy haciendo todo segun la puesta en marcha de Fogonazo), y la lampara prende ni bien lo enchufo, sube un poco la intensidad y despues se apaga del todo.
La base negativa de los TrS me marca el mismo voltaje que v-, pero la base positiva me marca cero, y v+ esta en los 50v aprox, es esto normal?
Un saludo y gracias.

PD:La entrada de alimentacion a la placa ya la ordene y quedo mas limpia, es que estas fotos son de hace un tiempito. 

Edito:el tip42 que se encuentra del lado derecho, me da con el tester de diodos un valor de 460, mientras que el otro me da 710, es notoria la diferencia asi que voy a cambiar el que me marca 460.


----------



## Cacho

Aaaaaaaaaaaajá...

Tratemos de descartar la fuente como origen del desastre.
Sin conectarla al amplificador, poné la punta negra del tester en el puente que hiciste.
Con la roja tocá de un lado y otro de los condensadores.

Así deberías tener lecturas de +-50V o algo así (por el foco es esperable que dé algún Volt menos).
La lámpara debería prenderse (casi un chispazo sería) y quedar muy bajita después (Importante: ¿cómo la conectaste?).
Si anda bien la fuente, seguimos.


Revisá el valor de la R del Zener. Está calculada para que regule el voltaje con 10mA más o menos. Si no llega a eso, vamos a tener problemas para que regule. Recalculá el valor para que tenga unos 10/15mA el diodito ese y regule bien.


Punto aparte.



SACÁ los transistores de potencia. No les dejes conexión alguna con el circuito.
Así las cosas, conectá la alimentación y medí el offset que aparece en la salida (con la entrada a masa). Si no hay cosas raras, poné señal (MUY, MUY, MUY baja) en la entrada y un parlante a la salida.
Deberías ser capaz de escuchar bajito el sonido sin distorsión.
De a MUY, MUY, MUY poquito andá subiendo la señal de entrada. El volumen tiene que subir un poco y en breve va a distorsionar. Fin de la prueba.

Si eso funciona, avisá y vemos.


Por otro lado, en las fotos que posteaste (Imagen0041.jpg) hay unos cables muuuuuuuuuuy feos en el conector de la derecha.
Fiajte de no tener un corto machazo.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Esa parte de los cables justamente la que ordene y quedo mas limpia(un cable por borne). La lampara esta conectada en serie en una de las ramas de 220v.
Bueno vamos por parte:

1-Tengo 49 voltios entre punto medio y ambos lados de los caps.

2- Como mido la R del diodo Zener?

Lo mido y ya voy con el offset.


----------



## Cacho

Bien, la fuente va fenómeno (supongoq que tenés +49V y -49V en los condensadores).
El asunto está más adelante, entonces.



			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> Como mido la R del diodo Zener?


Mirás los colores, calculás su valor de acuerdo al código y hacés las cuentas de cuánta corriente tiene que pasar por ahí para que caiga de los 50V de alimentación hasta el voltaje del Zener (creo que eran 18V, ¿no?)

Si da menos de 10mA, calculá el valor que necesitás para que ande por esa corriente (de 10 a 15mA).

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Cacho me perdi un poco, no tengo conocimientos teoricos muy grandes, quisiera que asi fuera pero no fue posible .
Encontre esto: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp
Rescato:
"Una fuente de 15 voltios debe alimentar una carga con 9 Voltios, que consume una corriente que varía entre 200 y 350 mA. (mili amperios). Se escoge un diodo zener de 9.1 voltios pues no hay de 9 y....

- Calculo de Rs: Rs = (15-9.1) / (1.1x0.35) = 15 ohms"

Esa cuenta me dio 290. Usando los valores del amplificador.
La resistencia limitadora es de 33k o de 6k8, te adjunto el esquema, y el zener es de 18v asi es.


----------



## Cacho

Por ahí anda el asunto.

A través de la resistencia de 6k8 pasa la corriente que "usa" el zener para regular.
Tenés 50V de un lado de la resistencia y el zener te va a dejar con 18V del otro lado. La caída que tiene que haber en ella será entonces de 32V.

Ohm, en un día de inspiración dijo "_V=I*R_. Ya puedo ir a prender el fuego para el asadito". El asado le salió medio duro, pero la ley quedó fenómena.
En este caso, _V_ será 32V, _I_ es lo que queremos calcular y _R_ es 6k8. Calculadora dice que _I_ será de 4,7mA. Malo malo.

Si queremos que sea de unos 10 a 15mA la corriente necesaria para que caigan los 32V, damos vuelta la fórmula y queda _R=V/I_. Reemplazando es _R=32V/0,015A_, y eso da 2k13 (valor mínimo). Como no es un valor normalizado, usemos 2k2 que van a dar una corriente de 14,5mA. Va a ir bajando la corriente con 2k7 (11,85mA) y 3k3 (9,7mA): Poné la que tengas a mano.
En el original trabaja con 7,65mA, o sea que con 4k18 vas a tener la misma corriente ahora y eso queire decir que podés usar 3k9 (8,2mA). 
Otra vez, poné la que tengas a mano.

La disipación del zener (con 2k2) será de 261mW, o sea que con uno de 1/2W vamos bien (supongo que tenés uno de estos), y cuanto más grande sea la R, menor la disipación.
Si querés usar uno de mayor potencia, no hay problema.

Ese cambio debería ayudarte un poco al amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Cacho recien leo tu calculo, me quede con la boca abierta, la verdad todo muy claro, no me dejas nada por preguntarte jeje.
Mañana la cambio y te cuento.
Un saludo y muchisimas gracias!


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Cacho, Hola Christian, Saludos a la Peña.

 Ya que etán hablando de la fuente, les dejo el PCB, Más un Invento: (PCBs usados) solo para que los componentes queden "pegados" a la placa.

Y una nueva distribución de la etapa de salida. Un poco mas eficiente, (En lo que a espacio, y longitud de cables se refiere).

Un SAludo.

PD: Vamos Christian Tu incentivo de ser: "¡Si le salio a Carlitos!.............. ops:


----------



## Cacho

Te quedó muy lindo Carlitos.

Veo que te está picando cada vez más el bichito de los electrones...

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Buen dia a todos.
Cacho siguiendo con la prueba que me dijiste antes, desconecte los TrS , y fui subiendo muy despacito el volumen, efectivamente, al llegar a un punto medio-alto comienza a distorsionar.

PD: le puse una resistencia de 2k2.
*EDITO:el offset es 10mv.*

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, eso va bien encaminado Christiann.

El offset de 10mV no es óptimo, pero es más que aceptable.
Si podés escuchar los drivers, quiere decir que el problema no está ni en la fuente (ya no más) ni en la placa de control.

Medí la tensión en la fuente con el bichito encendido y sin parlante y conectá UN transistor de salida de cada rama (dos en total). Lámpara en serie, entrada a masa y sin parlante, encendé el amplificador.

Medí offset y tensión de la fuente (no debería variar, o apenas un poquito) y chequeá calentamiento de cualquier componente por 5 min más o menos (el zener se va a calentar, es normal).

Si va todo bien, dejá la entrada al aire y otros 5 min de ver si no se calienta nada.

Si eso camina, parlante y a ver cómo suena (vuelve a aplicar aquello de MUY, MUY, MUY bajito y subir el volumen MUY, MUY, MUY despacio).
Mantené siempre el control de temperatura. Que no se cocine nada.
Si algo calienta más de la cuenta, cortá.
Y no lo lleves al máximo para probar. No busques que distorsione al hacer la prueba.

Nota al pie: Supongo que tenés los transistores montados en un disipador. Si no los tenés, montalos antes de hacer la prueba. Y que estén aislados del disipador (medí continuidad entre cada colector y el disipador). Si no el amplificador no va a arrancar.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Pruebas terminadas:

1-Entrada en corto, sin parlante a la salida, 5min = todo ok El offset se mantiene y la tension tambien1. 

2-Entrada al aire, 5min= todo ok

3-Entrada conectada, parlante a la salida,5:10 min( for whom the bell tolls jeje)= todo ok

No calienta nada, se escucha igual que antes. La lampara se prende de golpe y se apaga del todo, otra cosa que creo que ya dije es que no hay voltaje en la base positiva de los TrS.

Los transistores de salida estan en disipadores y estan correctamente aislados. De paso los volvi a medir y estan bien.

Creo que eso es todo. Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

Los primeros dos puntos son buenas señales.



			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> 3-Entrada conectada, parlante a la salida,5:10 min( for whom the bell tolls jeje)= todo ok


Muy buen tema, aunque para pruebas yo me inclino más por AC/DC (me gusta más que Metallica).



			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> No calienta nada, se escucha igual que antes. La lampara se prende de golpe y se apaga del todo, otra cosa que creo que ya dije es que no hay voltaje en la base positiva de los TrS.


Mhhh....
El síntoma sigue siendo que no lográs que pase de cierto volumen, ¿no?.
No es bueno eso, ni es muy lógico...
Lo único que se me ocurre es que haya algún cable de conexión cortado (o mal conectado).


Lo que decís de los voltajes está bien.
Este amplificador es un Clase B, o sea que en reposo no debería aparecer corriente. Como los emisores de los TR de salida "positivos" están conectados a la salida (0V), la base debería tener ese mismo voltaje, poquito más o menos.
En la otra rama están los emisores a -V, con lo que las bases deberían estar también por ese voltaje.
Siempre, en reposo.

Escribiendo esto se me ocurrió otra alternativa: Que las resistencias de 150Ω que van al emisor del TIP41 y el colector del 42 no estuvieran bien colocadas. Esas son las que "hacen mover" a los transistores de salida. Pero revisé la foto y parecen estar bien.
Lo que noté al mirar con detalle las fotos es que no tenés un zener y en su lugar hay un diodo rectificador común. Cambialo por un zener de 18V y por lo menos 1/2W (son como los 1N4148, de vidrio y de ese tamaño).

Por otro lado, ¿cómo mediste los transistores? y controlá que anden bien todos, por las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

En un rato voy a la casa de electronica y compro las resis de 150ohm, ya que esas las rescate de otro lado. 
El diodo es zener de 18v, ahora no se ve bien pero me acuerdo que era n53 y algo mas pero recuerdo que es zener, de ultima lo cambio por el que tenia antes de 5w( es un silicio bastante grandecito).
Los tr los medi con el probador de diodos , desde colector a emisor y viceversa, si no lei mal, cuando marca continuidad, es hora de cambiarlos.
Los cuatro de potencia me dan valores de 490,aproximadamente. Y los de señal me dan valores equilibrados.

Lo que voy a hacer es , cambiar las resistencias esas, el diodo zener, y tambien uno de los tip42 ya que uno me marca 700 y el otro 460 (en continuidad). Y despues a revisar todos los cables.

Si no aparece nada inesperado, hoy mismo tengo novedades.
Un saludo y muchisimas gracias Cacho.


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:
			
		

> En un rato voy a la casa de electronica y compro las resis de 150ohm, ya que esas las rescate de otro lado.
> El diodo es zener de 18v, ahora no se ve bien pero me acuerdo que era n53 y algo mas pero recuerdo que es zener, de ultima lo cambio por el que tenia antes de 5w( es un silicio bastante grandecito).


No hace falta cambiar las mientras anden y den el valor que se espera de ellas. Si las querés reemplazar, hacelo.
Si decís que es un Zener, entonces ese que tenés debe ser de 5W   . Grandote...
Debe ser un NTE5133 y no va a hacer falta que lo cambies.




			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> Los tr los medi con el probador de diodos , desde colector a emisor y viceversa, si no lei mal, cuando marca continuidad, es hora de cambiarlos.
> Los cuatro de potencia me dan valores de 490,aproximadamente. Y los de señal me dan valores equilibrados.
> Lo que voy a hacer es , cambiar las resistencias esas, el diodo zener, y tambien uno de los tip42 ya que uno me marca 700 y el otro 460 (en continuidad). Y despues a revisar todos los cables.


Aaaaaaaaaaacá puede haber algo...
Al probarlos así, los NPN se comportan como dos diodos conduciendo en direcciones opuestas: Desde la base al colector y al emisor. El hecho de que no conduzcan en tu prueba quiere decir que no están en corto, pero nada más.
Con el tester en probador de diodos, poné la punta roja en la base y la negra en el colector. Debería darte un valor de alrededor de 600.
Punta roja en la base y ahora la negra al emisor. Otra vez, cerca de 600.
Si pasa las dos pruebas, entonces es más que muuuuuuy probable que funcione. Sigue la prueba que les hiciste vos que descarta un corto entre C y E.

En los PNP se hace al revés: Punta negra a la base y roja al colector y emisor después (bueno, el orden no importa). Siempre debería dar valores de alrededor de 600. Finalmente la prueba de continuidad entre C y E.

Aclaración: Si los transistores están montados en el circuito esta prueba puede dar valores raros y levarte a conclusiones erradas. Lo mismo pasa si están interconectados de ciertas maneras.
Conviene que no hagan contacto con nada  

Y una pasadita por el medidor de ganancia del tester (HFE) también puede ayudar. Si no tienen ganancia... Algo está mal.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  cacho ,mira estube haciendo amplificaciónes de grupos o bandas como les llamen por ahi .
el amplificador lo estoy usando en medios-bajos con crossover ,anda como 1 rilfe pero estoy precisando hacerle 1 indicador de clip  porque ayuda mucho haveces armamos al costado de ecenario (no tengo medusa,mangera,pachera)no te das cuenta si la potencia esta tirando de mas.cual circuito me recomendas medio censillo como para mi ? estaria bueno con 2 led el de señal y el del clip.
 saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Hvidrio.

Yo no tengo ningún indicador de clip calibrado como para este amplificador, y si dirigís la pregunta a mí específicamente estás rechazando la ayuda que te pueda dar alguien más.

Revisá por Pequeña Señal a ver qué vúmetro que te guste encontrás (hay *muchos*) calibralo para tu amplificador. Vas a saber que cuando llegue a determinado límite vas a estar clipeando.
Si no, pasá por la página de Elliot y revisá el proyecto 23 (y todos los que quieras). Te puede dar una mano con lo que necesitás.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola hvidrio prueba con este, lo puedes montar en protoboard para calibrarlo y luego le haces su pcb.

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/peak_indicator.htm


----------



## hvidrio

gracias   muchachos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

gisandrz dijo:
			
		

> Oiga paisano Oscar, me imagino que en esos bafles deben sonar bien unos buenos vallenatos. Un saludo.



Jejejeje si, tu sabes que esta es la capital mundial del vallenato.

Saludos a toda la gente de la arenosa, tierra de los mejores pickups y la deliciosa butifarra.


----------



## rash

Oscar aprovecho para comentarte la buena pinta que tienen los bafles de tu avatar, tienen que sonar de muerte... son un gran trabajo.. enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno mi hobby principal es el sonido y poco a poco he ido armandolo, aqui en la costa colombiana es como una especie de costumbre tener aparatosos equipos de sonido.

Espero crecerlo un poquito mas, solo un poquito porque despues me echan de la casa por ocupar tanto espacio.

Gracias por los comentarios  .

Fotos.


----------



## ricardo73

Oscar, te queria preguntar, como tienes interconectado (filtros) los 3 tweeter bala en cada caja?, antes del conector al amplificador.
El sistema que tienes es triamplificado? Gracias.
Ricardo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ricardo73 dijo:
			
		

> Oscar, te queria preguntar, como tienes interconectado (filtros) los 3 tweeter bala en cada caja?, antes del conector al amplificador.
> El sistema que tienes es triamplificado? Gracias.
> Ricardo.



Estan en paralelo todos, hasta ahora el unico filtro que poseen es el electronico, osea el crossover, dentro de la caja no hay ningun filtro ya que los tweeters van directo al amplificador, el sistemas es triamplificado.

Para leonariu, al parecer todas las pruebas que has hecho han resultado dentro de los rangos normales, creo que podemos descartar la tarjeta driver, esperemos que lleguen los transistores a ver que pasa.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

hola a foro de electronica tengo una duda con respecto a este amplificador
el amplificador complementario es este....? ops: 
es por que estoy rediseñando el driver que me paso un amigo del foro (solo el pcb placa) aun asi gracias
lo que quiero es poner todo en una sola placa para evitar cablear (por no decir "cruzar algo en el proceso") 
y lo otro es reemplazar los 2SC3858 - 2SA1494 por algun otro como los 2SC5200 - 2SA1943 =>  me han dicho que estos bienen "trunchos" (falsificados) en "toshiba" asi que la otra obción que tengo son MJL21193 - MJL21194 o algun otro 
que se pueda usar creo que tambien esta los MJL3281A - MJL1302A (no se mucho)...alguno que me recomiendan aparte de estos - (mensiono reempazar por no querer usar el tipo de encapsulado que tienen los 2SC3858 - 2SA1494 ya que no entraria en la placa de rediseño) gracias de antemano . dejo todo adjunto para que lo revisen.
comment,☺nuk♫[/img]


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Segun mi calculo para que se mantenga una tension de rizado de 10Vpp a maxima exigencia (2 Ohm en puente y con +-65VDC) necesitarias 44000uF por rama de alimentacion (este seria el optimo).

Si reduces el filtrado lo que harias es aumentar la tension de rizado disminuyendo un poco la potencia de salida, por ejemplo el que hice tiene 25000uF de filtrado por rama de alimentacion y trabaja bien.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> La correcta es compA.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias *"oscar monsalvo"*    ya e terminando la placa compacta [adjunto - para quien le interece  ]
disculpen la pregunta.....¿hace poco encontre unas fotos   
donde usan otro tipo de transistores y en la salida usan inductores (bobinas)con RL  
que transistores usaron...? los 2SC5200 - 2SA1943.... puedo usar... estos reemplasos..?  
o cuales me sugieren 





y tambien usan bobinas en la salida (esto no aparece en el esquema) -  (disculpen la curiosidad)




Gracias de antemano cualquier información,con respecto a los transistores de salidad
POSD:dejo la placa que diseñe - PCB + Componentes terminado [es el driver complementario unido con los transistores de salida todo en una sola placa compacta - tipo Holton   no modifique nada solo las posiciones de los componetes]
POSD-01: diculpen las preguntas,sepa comprender ,♫nuk♫


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> donde usan otro tipo de transistores y en la salida usan inductores (bobinas)con RL
> que transistores usaron...? los 2SC5200 - 2SA1943.... puedo usar... estos reemplasos..?
> o cuales me sugieren


 
Hola nuk, que bien que todo haya salido ok.
Los transistores de potencia los puedes reemplazar por cualquiera que cumpla con las especificaciones de tension y corriente necesarias.

Ahhh y se me olvidava, las bobinas son redes de amortiguamiento comunes para amortiguar los transitorios generados por el parlante hacia el amplificador, esto puede ir acompañado de unos diodos en inverso entre los transistores de potencia y una buena red zobel (resistencia en serie con capacitor).

en el enlace les dejo buena lectura sobre filtros pasivos y redes zobel

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc...ospasivos.html


Saludos.


----------



## cevv

Buenas a todos!
Perdonen mi ausencia!
veo que ha progresado bastante en cuanto al proyecto...
Yo particularmente he tenido muy buena experiencia con este amplificador.  Lo he ensamblado varias veces para distintas personas.

Lo que si voy a intentar hacer es la proteccion en la etapa de salida... aca dejo una que podria servir para este amplificador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-400w-melody-alguien-armo-6710/

Oscar que me recomiendas para colocarlo en puente, es decir el desfazador.
Tengo muchas ganas de hacerlo en puente a ver que tal, pues me imagino debe sonar muy bien tambien.
Otra cosa, tengo 2 transformadores y la alimentacion me da aproximadamente +/- 60 VDC pero ahi una pequeñisima diferencia (menos de 3 VDC) entre una fuente y la otra..  crees que me pueda crear problemas?

Bueno espero sus comentarios y desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos



			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> Hola "Oscar Monsalvo"  te refieres a estas casillas que aparecen en el datasheet



Sip, a esas me referia, de esos el mejor es el ultimo como dijiste.

Para los que me preguntaban por la zener en puente, les dejo este aporte, la tarjeta BTL con la que trabajé, asi como esta funciona perfectamente no hace falta cambiarle nada, algunos valores de componentes son diferentes al posteado aqui ya que este esquema me lo regalo un amigo.

La unica condicion es que lo armen, suban fotos y comenten, asi como esta lo he probado con +-80VDC (configuracion normal) pero ni se les ocurra ponerlo a trabajar con esa tension asi en puente si no quieren explotar sus parlantes (Valor maximo recomendado +-65VDC).

Quien sera el primero en arriesgarse  

Saludos, cuidense.


----------



## palomo

Hpla ♫nuk♫   Lamento ser portador de malas noticias, pero en la placa que realizaste encontré un error por demás desastroso, en la cual la señal de entrada al primer transistor lo realizas a través del colector, cuando debe ir a base, y este mismo transistor lo conectas a B- a través de la Base   (bonitos juegos pirotécnicos vas a tener) ahora que si nunca has visto como se parte un BC557 esta placa te lo va a demostrar.  

La posición de las patillas del transistor BC557 si es así como lo muestras (E.B.C.) ,solo que al montar otro BC557 pero con nomenclatura “A, B, V1” en este se invierte la posición de las patillas (C.B.E.) y aun así, montándola se sigue conectando B- a base del transistor, te muestro en rojo la pista con el error que encontré.

Ahora las resistencias de 3K3 que se encuentran al lado izquierdo de dichos transistores, deben estar conectadas a través de B- y no lo están, estas las conectaste al emisor a través de la resistencia de 120 ohm del BF469 (imaginó que ocupaste estos en ves de los TIP35) otro pequeño error, ahí debería estar conectado B- junto con la resistencia de que te mencioné.

Señale con azul como deberían ir la posición de emisor y colector de los transistores que mencione, solo faltaría cortar la pista y conectarla en el extremo de las resistencias de 3K3 junto con la de 120 ohm que van a los emisores de BF469 (la señale con azul), encontré otro pequeñito error, el capacitor que se encuentra con el diodo zener debería ser de 100uF y voz lo pusiste de 47uF, (a lo mejor fue error de dedo  ) y veo que cambiaste valores de varias resistencias, no se si fue error o dime, ¿en que diagrama te estas basando? Imagino que en el de LADELEC 200-400.

Otro error seria, que a la base del segundo BF469 lo conectaste a B-, este debe ir al colector del transistor de entrada.

Bueno asta ahora son los errores que encontré,  voy a seguir estudiando tu PCB y si encuentro otra falla te aviso.


Estaría bien que lo corrijas y lo vuelvas a mandar, antes que algún amigo se embarque y vea señales de humo, haaaa y también corrijas la posición de los BC asi muchos podrán disfrutar de este fabulosos amplificador con la placa, en la cual imagino que trabajaste mucho.

La verdad si te quedaron bien las placas, buena idea.

Saludos.

EDITO: perdon si me atrevi a corregir tu placa, pero te mando una idea de como deberian ir conectado los transistores y B-, esto lo hice respetando la posicion de los transistores que pusiste, ahora si alguien ocupa los BC con nomenglatura solo bastaria colocarlos dandole la vuelta, solo habria que corregir la pista del segundo BF469 que tiene B- a su base, en el terser dibujo te mando una sugerencia de la posible correccion el B- esta con rojo esta podria completar la primera idea de los transistores, bueno por el momento es todo.

Upssss, ops:  se me olvido volver a poner la resistencia de 120 ohm en la segunda sugerencia, la que va de base del BF al colector del transistor de entrada.


----------



## oZon

hola cevv

si estoy bien la proteccion que deseas armar es la que publique para la proteccion del melody400 y 
la que tambien publique para el de ladelec400 unas paginas atras, si revisas, *esta todo*, ya lo dije 
funciona bien en la simulacion.

este protecctor lo tengo trabajando para el Sygnus.

como se ve es muy simple solo que los tr deben ser BD140 y 139. si tienes dudas solo pregunta

saludos

oZon


----------



## cevv

Hola oZon!
Si ese es!
Fijate servira para un amplificador de más potencia?
Por ejemplo la BTL zener que publico oscar...
la experiencia que has tendido con esa proteccion me imagino a sido buena..


----------



## oZon

bueno si 

nunca lo puse en corto circuito el amplificador este protecctor protege los tr de potencia.

el BTL zener que publico oscar es puente creo que deveria publicar el circuito para ver donde se lo puede incorporar
el protecctor. un saludo Oscar.  

Mira si este  es complementario se lo puede incorporar. como el LADELEC. para mas potencia hay que cambiar algunos valores. revisa como quedo en el LADELEC400 complementario.

saludos

oZon


----------



## cevv

hola Oscar!
Fijate ahorita tengo un solo transformador acorde para el BTL zener que posteaste...  Y es de un PEAVEY800  ese transformador lo probe y da un poquito mas de +/- 75VDC...
Quisiera alguna recomendacion en cuanto a la cantidad de transistores que me sugieres montar para esta bestiecita!
Espero tus recomendaciones y gracias de antemano!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mmm semejante bestiesita  .

El calculo me dice que para que cada transistor disipe 120W (Claro que esto seria a 25 grados centigrados) necesitarias 24 transistores para trabajar a 8 Ohm, que seria un valor aceptable y compensaria las altas temperaturas que vivimos actualmente y que estan lejos del teorico de 25 grados. 

ojala pudieras mejor buscarte una fuente de menos tension, a mens que tengas parlantes Precision Devices PD1850 para conectarle a este monstruo.






Saludos.

Cualquier otra duda con respecto al amplificador comenta


----------



## nuk

palomo dijo:


> Hpla ♫nuk♫ Lamento ser portador de malas noticias, pero en la placa que realizaste encontré un error por demás desastroso, en la cual la señal de entrada al primer transistor lo realizas a través del colector, cuando debe ir a base, y este mismo transistor lo conectas a B- a través de la Base  (bonitos juegos pirotécnicos vas a tener) ahora que si nunca has visto como se parte un BC557 esta placa te lo va a demostrar.
> 
> La posición de las patillas del transistor BC557 si es así como lo muestras (E.B.C.) ,solo que al montar otro BC557 pero con nomenclatura “A, B, V1” en este se invierte la posición de las patillas (C.B.E.) y aun así, montándola se sigue conectando B- a base del transistor, te muestro en rojo la pista con el error que encontré.
> 
> Ahora las resistencias de 3K3 que se encuentran al lado izquierdo de dichos transistores, deben estar conectadas a través de B- y no lo están, estas las conectaste al emisor a través de la resistencia de 120 ohm del BF469 (imaginó que ocupaste estos en ves de los TIP35) otro pequeño error, ahí debería estar conectado B- junto con la resistencia de que te mencioné.
> 
> Señale con azul como deberían ir la posición de emisor y colector de los transistores que mencione, solo faltaría cortar la pista y conectarla en el extremo de las resistencias de 3K3 junto con la de 120 ohm que van a los emisores de BF469 (la señale con azul), encontré otro pequeñito error, el capacitor que se encuentra con el diodo zener debería ser de 100uF y voz lo pusiste de 47uF, (a lo mejor fue error de dedo  ) y veo que cambiaste valores de varias resistencias, no se si fue error o dime, ¿en que diagrama te estas basando? Imagino que en el de LADELEC 200-400.
> 
> Otro error seria, que a la base del segundo BF469 lo conectaste a B-, este debe ir al colector del transistor de entrada.
> 
> Bueno asta ahora son los errores que encontré, voy a seguir estudiando tu PCB y si encuentro otra falla te aviso.
> 
> 
> Estaría bien que lo corrijas y lo vuelvas a mandar, antes que algún amigo se embarque y vea señales de humo, haaaa y también corrijas la posición de los BC asi muchos podrán disfrutar de este fabulosos amplificador con la placa, en la cual imagino que trabajaste mucho.
> 
> La verdad si te quedaron bien las placas, buena idea.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> EDITO: perdon si me atrevi a corregir tu placa, pero te mando una idea de como deberian ir conectado los transistores y B-, esto lo hice respetando la posicion de los transistores que pusiste, ahora si alguien ocupa los BC con nomenglatura solo bastaria colocarlos dandole la vuelta, solo habria que corregir la pista del segundo BF469 que tiene B- a su base, en el terser dibujo te mando una sugerencia de la posible correccion el B- esta con rojo esta podria completar la primera idea de los transistores, bueno por el momento es todo.
> 
> Upssss,  se me olvido volver a poner la resistencia de 120 ohm en la segunda sugerencia, la que va de base del BF al colector del transistor de entrada.


 
*hola* palomo gracias por las correcciones eso me ayuda bastante en teoria esta bien diseñado el problema biene de fabrica osea del pcb y esquema errado que me paso ALGUZ por interno lo dejo para que lo veas 
===============================================
*Esquema y PCB Errado - no ARMAR*
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/comp 400.PNG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/Esq-Comp.jpg 
===============================================
y otro problema mas es el de los encapsulados use los TO-247 en ves de usar los TO-3PBL eso hizo que la placa pase de 17cm/7cm a 20cm/7cm Aprox sobre la ubicacion y distribucion de las patas de los BC y los valores que mencionastes ya los corregi ahora subo todo en versión 2.0.650 todo corregio y listo + un Doc donde está con las medidas exactas para la impresión el lunes hago el pcb ya que estoy corto de $$ ahora y claro que una revisada mas al pcb no haria daño [solo por seguridad]
*posd:* palomo espero que llegues a leer esto ya que el foro se ve enorme y ya hay reporte de desaparecidos
*posd:* ya aparecierón las caritas bien...!! de vuelta a las expreciones[tiene restricciones de 5 caritas por mensaje creo jeje]
========================
la vieja firma - comment,♫nuk♫
========================
*posd:*
*- *porque no se puede subir archivos con exteciones "rar" antes si se podia.
*Los Archivos Adjuntos fuerón movidos por el autor revisar el mensaje para mas información* #_*581*_


----------



## andres05

nachoti , amigo una pregunta, tu dices que  Para este circuito en particular, a partir de +-70V podemos obtener 200W sobre 8 Ohms con 4 transistores 2SC3858, con 5 amperios como tu dices , pero que ocurre si le ponemos 8 transistores con 20 amperios ¿que potencia obtendriamos ?


----------



## cevv

Saludos muchachos!
Al fin de nuevo!

Oscar, hoy fui a comprar 20 transistores (10 2SC5200 y 10 2SA1943)...
Tengo Ganas de Ensamblar los 2 canales con la tarjeta BTL ZENER, que estoy haciendo (luego subo fotos), es decir, 1 sola tarjeta BTL y de alli saco para los 2 canales, y con un pequeño selector, puedo hacer el cambio a BRIGDE.

quisiera varias recomendaciones y/o Aclaraciones:

1.- Con lo 20 transistores puedo armar mis dos canales sin tener problemas (pero  sin ponerlos en puente).  En caso de usarlo en puente, necesitaria mas transistores?

2.- Trabajaria bien la fuente con 6 filtros de 6.800uf 100v (3 por rama)?.  Esto lo digo porque una ves le ponte unos de 10.000uf 80v  y los explotó a los 2  dias, y ademas los filtros que usa ese PEAVEY son de 15.000uf 90v pero parecen una bombona...

3.- Tengo la tarjeta QSC 1700 tambien casi lista (solo falta montar unos condensadores que los consegui y el de 27 pf que creo lo tengo)...  Y quiero Saber cual de los 2 modelos es mejor:
 Si la BTL ZENER (que es casi el mismo de LADELEC)  ó la QSC 1700.   He tenido muy buena experiencia con el de ladelec... Pero si la QSC 1700 resulta super mejor, entonces uso los 20 transistores para terminarla.   Tu que has tenido experiencias con ambas, cual me recomiendas o cual es mejor. la BTL o la QSC ?

Bueno Espero puedas ayudarme!
Y muchas gracias de Antemano...


----------



## nachoti

andres05 dijo:


> nachoti , amigo una pregunta, tu dices que  Para este circuito en particular, a partir de +-70V podemos obtener 200W sobre 8 Ohms con 4 transistores 2SC3858, con 5 amperios como tu dices , pero que ocurre si le ponemos 8 transistores con 20 amperios ¿que potencia obtendriamos ?



Cordial saludo,

Antes que nada, no he afirmado que este circuito funcione como tu mencionas, actualmente tengo funcionando el Ladelec Quasicomplementario con una alimentación de +- 65V, 8 transistores 2SC3858 por canal y un filtrado en la fuente de 36000uF/100V por rama trabajando a 4 Ohms y ya va para dos años funcionando excelente, tan es así que me voy a lanzar a ensamblar la tarjeta BTL publicada en este post (tengo entendido que este es complementario a diferencia del que tengo actualmente), para lo cual tengo listo un transformadorr de 52-0-52 (3 KVA) recuperado de un equipo de rayos X -todavía no sé cómo acomodar este transformador ya que tiene como 20cm de alto- y utilizaré 16 transistores para trabajar a 4 Ohms (ya que la placa estaría "viendo" 2 Ohms).


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, recien me estoy acostumbrando al nuevo foro y apenas estoy recuperando las suscripciones.



			
				cevv dijo:
			
		

> Oscar, hoy fui a comprar 20 transistores (10 2SC5200 y 10 2SA1943)...


 
cevv, veo que ya vas adelantado en tu proyecto, en cuanto a las preguntas que me hiciste, la QSC responde mejor en graves, pero el inconveniente es que necesitarias 2 transformadores o uno que tenga dos bobinados separados los dos con tap central para poder colocarla en BTL.

El unico inconveniente de la QSC es que necesita un buen ajuste de bias, montar drivers en disipador, etc para que trabaje bien, la zener es algo asi como plug-in, solo armarla bien y funciona de una, ademas que la QSC no la he probado todavia en BTL y no podria decirte si seria estable a 2Ohm de carga.

Los transistores que compraste te sirven para configuracion stereo y mono bridge a 4 Ohm, no necesitarias mas, si vas a usar mi tarjeta BTL, acuerdate de invertir los cables rojo negro en el canal que esta desfasado para usarla stereo y para BTL conectarias los bornes rojo del canal L y negro del canal R, como los amplificador de car audio, sin necesidad se selector, aunque eso queda al gusto particular.

Los filtros te sirven, pero quedaria mejor con 3 de 10000uF/100v por rama.

Saludos.


----------



## cevv

Hola Oscar!
La QSC 1700 solo tengo pensado hacer un solo canal (o quizas los 2 dependiendo de los resultados), eso si, no pienso colocarla en BRIDGE.

Por eso Pregunte que cual era mejor.
Gracias por la respuesta!  seguiré con lo que me falta de las tarjetas.
Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> ...necesitarias 2 transformadores o uno que tenga dos bobinados separados los dos con tap central para poder colocarla en BTL.


 
Me falto agregar algo aqui:

-No solamente para BTL, si no tambien para trabajarla stereo.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo ♫nuk♫, me esta dando un poco de dolor de cabeza este nuevo foro, pero al principio no podia abrir ni una lata de frijoles en el foro, ahorita  al menos pudo responder espero que estos errores se vayan corrigiendo, y voy a verificar tu nuevo PCB, (imagino que vos ya lo revisaste a consiencia), para poner manos a la obra, ya que me gusto tu diseño y voy a tratar de nuevo armar este fabuloso amplificador, ya que la primera vez por culpa de transistores falsos no pude, asi que si encuentro algun error te lo comentare lo mas pronto posible.

 Saludos.


----------



## nuk

palomo dijo:


> Hola amigo ♫nuk♫, me esta dando un poco de dolor de cabeza este nuevo foro, pero al principio no podia abrir ni una lata de frijoles en el foro, ahorita al menos pudo responder espero que estos errores se vayan corrigiendo, y voy a verificar tu nuevo PCB, (imagino que vos ya lo revisaste a consiencia), para poner manos a la obra, ya que me gusto tu diseño y voy a tratar de nuevo armar este fabuloso amplificador, ya que la primera vez por culpa de transistores falsos no pude, asi que si encuentro algun error te lo comentare lo mas pronto posible.
> 
> Saludos.


hola palomo todos padecen de adaptación del foro jejeje veo que te interesa mi diseño te cuento que el lunes compre un par de 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 TO-267 para revisar el tamaño ya que no encontre los motorola MJL21193 y MJL21194 TO–3PBL y me enteré que erán más pequeños que lo que pensaba así que la placa sigue en 7x17cm Aprox aqui lo dejo adjunto claro que las partes que mencionastes tambien fue corregida esta es (espero) la versión final del diseño asi que lo dejo siempre verificando todo con el esquema jeje yo tambien lo voy a armar,bueno hasta donde lleguen los $$$$W 
luego te cuento el avance y si puedo subo fotos jeje hasta el sabado o antes 
PSD : comenten - Foro de Electronica - nuk - Ex-♫nuk♫ - gracias Andrés


			
				carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nuk: No puedo abrir los zip, ¿no sé si a los demás le pasa lo mismo?
> Un Saludo.


==============================================================================
*"Modificando - Última Modificación" Fecha: [Sabado 29** de Agosto-2009] 12:37m -A comer..!!*
*================================================================*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola leonariu, no es que no se pueda, si se puede el problema es que seria algo muy basto y pesado.

En condiciones optimas te estaria dando casi 2000W RMS a 4 Ohm, lo que implica un gran transformador, conseguir transistores que disipen 250 o 300W, acuedarte que los 2SC5200 disipan solo 150W y necesitarias como 50 de estos para trabajar seguro.

Ahora si los 1000W de tus altavoces son RMS, con un amplificador de estas dimensiones estarian casi al maximo y esto no es bueno para ellos, aunque con 8 de estos, como para partir oido a 1 metro de distancia.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Nuk: No puedo abrir los zip, ¿no sé si a los demás le pasa lo mismo?
Un Saludo.


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola Nuk: No puedo abrir los zip, ¿no sé si a los demás le pasa lo mismo?



Acá puedo abrirlos sin problemas.

Y viéndolos por arriba nomás, me llaman la atención los angostamientos que hay:
- en las dos vías de alimentación después de los fusibles.
- en la salida.
Le cambiaría esos detallecitos.

Tampoco es muy buena idea poner las conexiones de GND en dos puntos si sólo hay un cable. En las dos de la derecha pondría la tierra de la fuente y la de los parlantes, y en la de la izquierda, nada.

No relevé las conexiones que hacen las pistas, así que no  voy a opinar sobre si están bien o no. Sólo que soy más amigo de pistas más cortas, pero es cuestión de estilos. No creo que vayas a tener problemas porque es un circuito de frecuencias bajas.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Cacho...Un Abrazo.


----------



## nuk

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola Nuk: No puedo abrir los zip, ¿no sé si a los demás le pasa lo mismo?
> Un Saludo.


hola carlitosferar jeje buen nombre disculpa por los incomvenientes ya los corregi la buena noticia es que el foro recien admite archivos "rar" de 1MB que es con lo que trabajo mejor
PSD: como comprimir al maximo con Winrar miren la imagen
posd:espero que este pequeño tutorial ayude a los amigos del foro con sus archivos de electronica 



Cacho dijo:


> Acá puedo abrirlos sin problemas.
> 
> Y viéndolos por arriba nomás, me llaman la atención los 1.-*angostamientos* que hay:
> - en las dos vías de alimentación después de los fusibles.
> - en la salida.
> Le cambiaría esos detallecitos.
> 
> *2.-Tampoco es muy buena idea poner las conexiones de GND* *en dos puntos si sólo hay un cable. En las dos de la derecha pondría la tierra de la fuente y la de los parlantes, y en la de la izquierda, nada.*
> 
> No relevé las conexiones que hacen las pistas, así que no voy a opinar sobre si están bien o no. Sólo que soy más amigo de pistas más cortas, *pero es cuestión de estilos*. No creo que vayas a tener problemas porque es un circuito de frecuencias bajas.
> 
> Saludos


1.-*angostamientos* si tenés rasón "mucha precausión al armar y soldar" 
2.-*conexiones de GND* prefiero que me sobren a que me falten 
3.-*pero es cuestión de estilos* si es cuestion de estilos modificare esos detalles 
pero ya no habra mas versiones;-)


----------



## carlitosferar

OK nuk: Aahora sí.... 10 puntos gracias


----------



## Cacho

De nada Carlitos

---------------
Volviendo sobre el PCB



nuk dijo:


> 1.-*angostamientos* si tenés rasón "mucha precausión al armar y soldar"


Hablo de cómo se angostan las pistas, se "acogotan" apenas después de los fusibles. Eso es como tener un cable de 4mm², empalmarlo con uno de 0,5mm² y terminarlo con 4mm² de nuevo. La máxima corriente que puede llevar el cable nuevo es la que soporta el más finito. 




nuk dijo:


> 2.-*conexiones de GND* prefiero que me sobren a que me falten


Esa preferencia te puede llevar a tener bucles de masa. Por eso no es conveniente que haya más de una conexión.
Si te fijás, sobre la izquierda tenés una pista decentemente grande que conecta las dos conexiones de masa. A la derecha hay una tercera conexión que se conecta a través de más angostamientos, y eso no es nada bueno. Acordate de que por la tierra también circula corriente...


Saludos


----------



## nuk

hola Cacho [*Moderador*] resolviendo los inconvenientes Graves de los que me mencionas  actualizaré en esta sección el pcb la veces que sea necesario hoy es una espero solucionar lo mejor posible este proyect del Amplificador de pcb compacto 
*psd:* revisar arriba las actualizaciones con la fecha y seguir comentando revisar el ms #_*581*_ 
Ultima Versión Registrada *[Ver 6.2.0]*
*psd: *talves llegue a la versión 7.1Beta  dependiendo de los comentarios
*psd:* disculpen los inconvenientes sepa comprender.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nuk [*Senior Member*].

Ahí me gustó más el PCB. Sin los dos angostamientos queda mejor.
Te paso lo que le cambiaría yo sin alterar tu diseño general en la imagen adjunta: En rojo, lo que habría que reforzar/estañar, en verde lo que sacaría y en azulcito lo que agregaría en su reemplazo.

Básicamente acorta un poquito alguna pista y se eliminan un par de "U" (y acortan la pista, claro).

Saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola Cacho [*Moderador*] creo que eso seria todo*[Ver 6.2.0]*#_*581*_ ,quedó más pulido que antes creo que ahora si es aceptable ante todo las pistas  que erán un peligro espero informes haver que opinas no creo que llegue a más versiones a menos que....bueno por ahora aré el pcb el sábado [eso espero ya saben $$]
Psd:disculpa mi ignoracia pero estos terminos no lo tengo claro :
-Moderador
-Senior Member
-Junior Member
-Super Moderator y creo que hay mas.....??Gracias


----------



## oswaldosolano

hola nuk, poco a poco esta quedando made in foro esta PCB, solo veo un punto sin unir, aunque eso no es mucho problema a la hora de inprimir se puede unir y es el punto donde la R 150/1w se une con las Base de lo TR 2sc5200 
saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nuk



oswaldosolano dijo:


> ...solo veo un punto sin unir...y es...donde la R 150/1w se une con las Base de lo TR 2sc5200.


+1

Sacaste la pista vieja y se te escapó poner la nueva. Una pavada de arreglar.



nuk dijo:


> ...estos terminos no lo tengo claro :
> -Moderador
> -Senior Member
> -Junior Member
> -Super Moderator y creo que hay mas.


Desde que entrás y hasta que tenés (creo) 50 mensajes, sos Junior Member.
De 50 a 100, Member a secas.
Más de 100, Senior Member.

Los Moderadores y Super Moderators somos, precisamente, Moderadores.
Movemos mensajes a Moderación, editamos errores, recortamos los pedacitos que no deben ir y demás.
Cuaquier cosa que no te quede clara, preguntá nomás.


Saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano

Cacho. entonces saca la que no sirve para que no se confunda la gente.


----------



## Cacho

Hay una sola versión del PCB y es esta última que estamos comentando. En la anterior había unas pistas que se corrigieron y esta que falta "cayó en la batalla". Sólo hay que agregarla (eso lo hará Nuk cuando tenga tiempo) y subir el PCB de nuevo (otra vez, es cuestión de Nuk).

Saludos


----------



## cevv

Hola Amigos!
Saludos a todos!
Acá dejo algunas imagenes del Proyecto que estoy haciendo..
Como veran aun no estan completamente terminados por cuestiones Economicas 
Pero dentro de poquitos dias si creo que esten listos...

Espero comentarios! Y Agradezco a los que de alguna forma contribuyeron para que esto se de 

Fotos de otro modelo del mismo amplificador, pero para 2 transistores de salida (npn)... Especial para equipos que no se le consigan los STK u otros integrados..

Y el preamplificador estereo...

Tarjeta QSC 1700..  ya esta lista,  (solo falta montar los driver)...


----------



## nuk

Cacho dijo:


> Hay una sola versión del PCB y es esta última que estamos comentando. En la anterior había unas pistas que se corrigieron y esta que falta "cayó en la batalla". Sólo hay que agregarla (eso lo hará Nuk cuando tenga tiempo) y subir el PCB de nuevo (otra vez, es cuestión de Nuk).
> 
> Saludos


Hola Cacho Grandé....! [*Moderador*] veo que no alcance anoche revisé la impresión y me dí cuenta de la pista que faltaba jejeje disculpen la desastrocidad,(sepa comprender - ahora me cae palo) bueno corregido este "pequeño pedacito de pista" quiero decir con seguridad que es la *FINAL y ÚLTIMA* versión del
*Amplificador 200 400 compacto* *[ver-6.2.1] *#_*581*_ ,no habran más [eso Espero  ]  dependiendo del habance que tengamos con está versión ya que la hemos pulido bastante - espero comentarios, nuk
*Psd*:esta última versión fue subida hoy *[Sabado 29 de Agosto-2009] - 12.37 mediodia*


----------



## Cacho

Se ve lindo el PCB Nuk.

Si está bien hecho (o sea, si sigue el esquema original) debería andar bien. Supongo que está bien porque pifiarle con un CAD de estos es medio difícil (Salvo que uses el LiveWire).
Esperamos las novedades que tengas.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

cevv dijo:


> Hola Amigos!
> Saludos a todos!
> Acá dejo algunas imagenes del Proyecto que estoy haciendo..
> Como veran aun no estan completamente terminados por cuestiones Economicas
> Pero dentro de poquitos dias si creo que esten listos...
> 
> Espero comentarios! Y Agradezco a los que de alguna forma contribuyeron para que esto se de
> 
> Fotos de otro modelo del mismo amplificador, pero para 2 transistores de salida (npn)... Especial para equipos que no se le consigan los STK u otros integrados..
> 
> Y el preamplificador estereo...
> 
> Tarjeta QSC 1700..  ya esta lista,  (solo falta montar los driver)...



Le estas echando ganas cevv Una muy linda placa. Avisanos cuando hagas las pruebas!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos.

cevv, te esta quedando todo muy bien, te estas armando unos muy buenos amplificador para rato.

Como opinion personal, no me gusta el sonido que ofrece el preamplificador que estas armando, yo uso un peavey, lo unico es que el pcb solo lo tengo en version mono, eso si, el sonido es espectacular, supera por mucho el modelo que tienes.

Saludos.

PD: el que lo quiera, que me avise, pero por aqui, no por MP.


----------



## cevv

Hola Oscar!
O.k Me interesaria ver ese preamplificador....   Yo tengo uno peavey, pero se me extravio hace meses...
Quizas sea el mismo... y recuerdo que la pcb' estaba mono (por eso digo que quizas sea el mismo)..
Voy a buscarlo a ver si logro conseguirlo....
De todas formas poseo este otro pre, que me ha dado buenos resultados:

Ver el archivo adjunto 12473


Ver el archivo adjunto 12471


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

OK, entonces les dejo el pcb para armar el preamplificador peavey, en version monofonica, no lo poseo aun stereo porque no he tenido la necesidad de usarlo stereo, incluye los diodos zener para bajar la tension de alimentacion principal del amplificador a +-15V para alimentar el amplificador operacional, para usarlo con fuente aparte, cortocircuitar las resistencias de un vatio y quitar los zener.

Especificaciones.

Modelo: Peavey XR700 (mixer, seccion de control de tonos)
Ganancia: 6dB
Cortes:

High: +-15dB 10Khz
Mid: +-15dB 600Hz
Low: +-15dB 50Hz

Tambien les dejo la version mono del amplificador zener publicado mas atras, pido disculpas a cevv, porque hace tiempo que me la habia pedido,pero es que no me habia quedado tiempo de reducirla.

Saludos, cualquier cosa, comenten.


----------



## nuk

Cacho dijo:


> Se ve lindo el PCB Nuk.
> 
> Si está bien hecho (o sea, si sigue el esquema original) debería andar bien. Supongo que está bien porque pifiarle con un CAD de estos es medio difícil (Salvo que uses el LiveWire).
> Esperamos las novedades que tengas.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Cacho ops: no usé el LiveWire usé el *Sprint layout 5.0* que creo que es lo mismo  tambien lo hice en el Multisim 10 & Utilboard 10 para salir de dudas en el  utilboard no quedo tambien aqui dejo la simulación de este grandioso amplificador en el multisim apesar de que ya lo simularon + el pcb en el Utilboard 10 
gracias ya les dare noticia del armado a lo que pueda llegar $$$ Gracias nuevamente al Foro de Electronica.
*psd*:también dejo imágenes para los que no tengan el programa[bmp]


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> ...no usé el LiveWire usé el *Sprint layout 5.0* que creo que es lo mismo...



Nop... No es lo mismo. Pro lo menos la interfaz gráfica.
En el LiveWire (bueno, ExpressPCB), si apoyás el extremo un componente sobre una pista que no corresponde, te lo conecta.
En uno un poco más decente no lo hace .

Saludos


----------



## Victor Usuga

Hola Oscar, con cuanto voltaje polarizo el preamplificador peavey y la Zener 800.
gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La tension con la que he probado el zener asi como se los pase ha sido hasta +-80VDC, para alimentar la tarjeta del preamp usas esos +-80V ya que en la board ya tiene las resistencias limitadoras y los diodos zener, lo unico que tendrias que hacer es ajustar un poco el valor de las resistencias si no te funciona bien (aunque ese valor es que le coloco a los modelos comerciales y funciona con casi cualquier tension de entrada por el bajo consumo del operacional).

Saludos


----------



## Victor Usuga

Hola oscar, discupa otra pregunta Que transistores de potencia ,cuantos y como seria la conexion para la tarjeta Zener, Y de casualidad no tiene el PCB y diagrama de un mexclador de dos o tres canales, que tenga buena gancia y este grantizado  a un 100% 

PD: No has encontrado la version estereo del Preamplificador peavey, haaa otra pregunta me comentaron que ese preamplificador trabaja muy bien los tonos altos pero los bajos no trabaja muy bien, es verdad esto o me dieron mala imformacion.

Si tienes otro premalificador que sea estero y funcione un 100% para tarjetas de alta potencia lo podrias postear listo para imprimir y pasarlo a la vaquelita......

Ya por ultimo el  TL082p lo podria remplazar por el LM358, si lo hago el rendimiento cambiaria o serai igual.

saludos y graciassss


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Vamos por partes.



haller dijo:


> Hola oscar, discupa otra pregunta Que transistores de potencia ,cuantos y como seria la conexion para la tarjeta Zener


 
Depende. Si lo vas a alimentar con +-80VDC y vas a conectarle los 3 parlantes que me comentaste te recomiendo como minimo 4 2SC3858 y 4 2SA1494 por canal (minimo absoluto, si le pones menos estaria en peligro).



haller dijo:


> Y de casualidad no tiene el PCB y diagrama de un mexclador de dos o tres canales, que tenga buena ganancia y este grantizado a un 100%


 
Tengo uno de 5 canales sencillo, pero habria que modificarlo bastante para lo que necesitas, mejor usa el buscador del foro, hay muchos a tu medida.



haller dijo:


> PD: No has encontrado la version estereo del Preamplificador peavey, haaa otra pregunta me comentaron que ese preamplificador trabaja muy bien los tonos altos pero los bajos no trabaja muy bien, es verdad esto o me dieron mala imformacion.


 
No lo he hecho porque no he tenido la necesidad, si tienes un amplificador stereo simplemente haz dos tarjetas. 
En cuanto a lo otro, tienes razon, tuve un problemilla con un cliente que me dijo que al amplificador le hacian falta bajos y era verdad, para ti y para todos los que armaron o piensan armar el preamp peavey, y tengan problemas con la respuesta en graves, bajen la resistencia de 100K que va al potenciometro de graves a 20K.



haller dijo:


> Si tienes otro premalificador que sea estero y funcione un 100% para tarjetas de alta potencia lo podrias postear listo para imprimir y pasarlo a la vaquelita.......


 
El peavey es el mejor preamp de tres tonos que tengo, es muy superior a todos los otros modelos que construia anteriormente.



haller dijo:


> Ya por ultimo el TL082p lo podria remplazar por el LM358, si lo hago el rendimiento cambiaria o serai igual.


 
Puedes hacerlo, claro si el operacional trabaja con tensiones positivas y negativas, pero me parece mejor operacional el TL082.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro Cacho luego de algunas versiones aqui dejo mi abance del amplificador compacto todavia le faltan algunos componetes  solo tengo una duda los transistores 2SC2229 del esquema original por cual los puedo reemplazar en las Notas de [Ricardo73.pdf] usa transistores TIP47 y asu ves en el de "Alguz" usa los BF469 y en el simulador usé los BD243C que no los encuentro y me dijeron que los reemplasos son los TIP41C los cuales ya se estan usando en el esquema que transistores puedo poner es recomendable usar los TIP41C en esa parte del circuito en el simulador no e visto errores cuando pongo este transistor [TIP41C] los puedo usar o algun transistor que pueda usar como los MJE340 gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> ...los transistores 2SC2229 ...por cual los puedo reemplazar...


Los MJE que decís supongo que andan bien. Eso sí, fijate el pinout que no estoy seguro de que sea igual.

Y viene pintando lindo el circuito...

Saludos


----------



## Victor Usuga

Hola NUK, Te felicito va pintado bien tu smplificador, Cuando termines tu proyecto monta mas fotos, los PCB y diagramas......


PD: Compadre Oscar Monsalvo Gracias Por responderme todas la preguntas, Si le coloco 2  2SC3858 y 2 2SA1494 por canal al amplificador Zener lo puedo alimetar con +-70Vdc a cuantos amperios, y mas omenos que potencia de salida tendra. al cambiar la resstencia del pre mejora considerablente los bajos y podrias postear tu mezclador tambien me interesa.

Bueno diculpa que te moleste tanto oscar, pero tengo otra duda cuando empeze en esto de la electronica arme un amplificador no se exactamente que tarjeta es, pero Es monofonica y tiene 12 transistores  2SC3858 en paralelo, un transformador de -+75Vdc 15Amp,  2 Condesadores de 15.000uF 100V C/u y un puente de 35 amp. la tarjeta que tiene no me convece mucho, puedo colocarle esta tarjeta Zener Con los mismos transistores o esta debe trabajar complementaria, o me recomienas hacer dos tarjetas y le coloco a cada una 6 transistores para que quede estero.

  muchos  a todos. y gracias por todo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola haller disculpa la demoraops:

Con los 4 transistores y +-70V te trabajaria perfecto a 4Ohm, para esto necesitarias un transformador de unos 10A y como resultado obtendrias una potencia de salida de aprox 350W RMS a 4Ohm.

La tarjetas que comentas al parecer es cuasicomplementaria, la zener que subí es complementaria y asi como está no te sirve, ahi que hacerle una modificacion en la etapa de drivers finales.

Sobre lo de hacerla stereo, te recomiendo que si, ya que mejora consideramente el rendimiento del amplificador al no sobrecargar un solo canal con la cantidad de parlantes que tienes.

Te adjunto, el mix de 2 canales (que es simplemente un sumador) y la zener cuasicomplementaria para que se la pongas a tu amplificador sin necesidad de que compres o cambies los transistores.


Saludos


----------



## Victor Usuga

Uffff...... compadre oscar, gracias por el dato...voy a empezar hacer los PCB para mi amplificador.....
en cuanto la complementaria que diferencia tiene a la cuasi-complementaria, osea una tiene mas potencia que otra o tiene mejor rendimiento, o menor consumo etc...



muchos a todos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es practicamente lo mismo, lo unico que cambia es la etapa de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

amigo oscar para alimentar el amplificador con solo 50 0 50 en dc  voltios habra alguna variante o todo queda igual gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo lo he usado desde +-40VDC hasta +-80VDC y trabaja sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## cevv

Saludos a Todos!
Oscar no tendras alguna version de pcb´pero para 2 transistores en la misma tarjeta, pero que sea complementario?
Es decir, asi como el que subí anteriormente pero complementario...
Todavia no me he puesto hacer pcb´, debido a que no tengo compu..
Bueno espero que si poseas un modelo asi..
gracias de antemano!

Ok oscar! Espero la board...
Una cosa: yo tengo la tarjeta del melody casi lista y he pensado en armarla completa a ver que tal...
Si tu la has armado que tal te parece en cuanto a fidelidad?
Saludos!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Suena perfecto, mejor que la zener, la he probajo en bajos, medios, brillos y hasta full rango y en ninguno desepciona, muy buen amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## cevv

o.k Estaba pensando en cambiarle los driver a la tarjeta.. dado que aca en mi localidad no es facil conseguir los mje15033 y 32 originales (en lugar de los tip 41c y 42c)... Entonces montaré los D718 y B688..
Tambien pienso cambiar los 123ap y 159 por los 287 y 288...
Oscar que me recomiendas?
Podrias subir en lo que puedas tu diseño de esa pcb´ del melody que armaste...
Acá muestro mi tarjeta, la cual no he tocado desde entonces...

Ver el archivo adjunto 12467

Ver el archivo adjunto 12468

Ver el archivo adjunto 12469


----------



## nuk

Cacho dijo:


> Los* "MJE"* que decís supongo que andan bien. Eso sí, fijate el pinout que no estoy seguro de que sea igual.
> 
> *Y viene pintando lindo el circuito...*
> 
> Saludos


hola al foro regreso para dar buenas y malas noticias sobre amplificador de 400w compacto primero la buena noticia  *Funciona...!!!!* jejejejee, la mala tengo distorcion  *¿..alguien tubo este problema con el driver basico..?* alguien tiene idea de por que se presenta distorcion..?? *Explicacion:*
*[*se puede apreciar mas cuando bajo al minimo el volumen es como si ubiera "basurita" en el parlante  pero cuando subo el volumen*.ıl* no se persive mucho solo queda como si tubiera un poco de agudos*] *
*Especificaciones :*
Amplificador 200w transistores de salida[2SC5200 & 2SA1943], Alimentacion -50v 0v+50v
*alguien me prodria decir como solucionarlo*
a aclaro algo importante:[ERRORES DE DISEÑO]

1.- cambié la posición de los transistores BC557/8,9 y BC547/8,9 
2.- use los KSE340 = MJE340 de reemplasos y cambia la posicion de los pines

*creo que eso es todo solo tengo problemas con la distorcion en ecencia funciona * 
*psd:* la unica resistencias de 2.2k se calienta mucho  eso es malo..?? lo cambie por uno de 3.3k 
*psd: *dejo una fotito del pcb de la fuente -50v -15v 0v +15v +50v ,"el que lo decee que lo pida" para postearlo

gracias de antemano,nuk


----------



## cevv

hola nuk!!
hoy precisamente estoy en el ciber trabajando sobre la simulacion de ese amplificador para corregir la distorcion o mejor dicho saturacion...
fijate  tarde  como tres horas en esto...
bueno aca subo el archivo en multisim 10 (que descargue hoy y  es portable)..
lo Simule  con +/-75Vdc (fuente con que lo montaré)  y anda bien...  (supuestamente el simulador)  incluso lo comparé con otros y este tiene mas potencia...

Bueno espero sugerencias...
Aca el archivo (observen la potencia y la baja distorcion)


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> ...la mala tengo distorsion
> ...
> *[*se puede apreciar mas cuando bajo al minimo el volumen es como si hubiera "basurita" en el parlante  pero cuando subo el volumen*.ıl* no se percibe mucho solo queda como si tuviera un poco de agudos*] *
> ...
> *creo que eso es todo solo tengo problemas con la distor*s*ion en e*s*encia funciona*



¿Tenés distorsión o ruido?
Si es ruido puede ser un mal desacople de la alimentación. Unos condensadorcitos electrolíticos y cerámicos en cada rama de la alimentación, bien cerquita de la entrada al circuito, deberían solucionarlo. Si es distorsión... Ya es otro cantar.
Lo de las letritas rojas... es que no puedo con el genio (me controlé con los acentos, pero esos otros eran fieeeeeeeros...)




nuk dijo:


> *psd:* la unica resistencias de 2.2k se calienta mucho eso es malo..?? lo cambie por uno de 3.3k


Según mi simulador ahí hay 11,3mA circulando. Eso, con una R de 2k2 da una potencia de 280mW.
Si usaste de ¼W, es más que lógico que esté que pela...
Con 3k3 baja la corriente, pero sigue siendo alta la disipación. Te diría que usaras cualquiea de los dos valores, pero de ½W o más potencia y debería andar sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

cevv dijo:


> hola nuk!!
> hoy precisamente estoy en el ciber trabajando sobre la simulacion de ese amplificador para corregir la distorcion o mejor dicho saturacion...
> fijate tarde como tres horas en esto...
> bueno aca subo el archivo en multisim 10 (que descargue hoy y es portable)..
> lo Simule con +/-75Vdc (fuente con que lo montaré) y anda bien... (supuestamente el simulador) incluso lo comparé con otros y este tiene mas potencia...
> 
> Bueno espero sugerencias...
> Aca el archivo (observen la potencia y la baja distorcion)


hola "*Cevv*" tenés razón exactamente es pura *saturación*  ¿..como lo soluciono..?? cambio todos los valores del amplificador..?? devierón advertirlo al principio 
 :evil:"*ADVERTENCIA TIENE DISTORCIÓN*" :evil: no lo creen..?? ah.! y porque en tu simulación del multisim el multitester de la salida de parlante marca 47.8v se supone que no debe haber voltaje o me equívoco..? ops: 
bueno aun así tiene un THD del 0.055% y 579.234W en 4ohm en 2Vp y si ocila  
teniendo en cuenta que el multisim tiene un margen de error del 5%**
**_Fuente:Fogonazo_
psd:si alguien pudo solucionarlo que comparta.
psd:no valió la pena el rediseño del driver por la saturación  que pena
psd:me quedo con el amplificador de _*"construye tu video rockola"* _*[modificado]*
ah..'!Cacho un saludo...por la corrección jejee...espero haber escrito bien 
_Psd:no hay psd cambio y fuera _
_comment,l-nuk-l_


----------



## cevv

hola nuk!
Bueno Yo lo tengo trabajando a +/- 56VDC aplique algunos cambios con la ayuda del simulador y si resulto bien... mejoro la calidad de sonido en comparacion con la version original...
Lo que dices del voltaje (47.8V)... creo que es normal, porque es el voltaje alterno de la salida...

acá dejo otro archivo... Verifiquen a ver si me equivoque (apenas empiezo a usar simuladores)... incluso vean si tiene estabilidad a 2 ohm....
Espero que alguien mas comente...
Saludos!


----------



## nuk

hola "cevv" entonces probare haciendo los respectivos cambios que tiene tu simulacion para verlo en la practica ya que estoy alimentadolo con solo +50v 0v -50v y una duda mas la alimentacion de los TO-92 BC557 que estan al principio del circuito tu solo usas unas resistencias y condensador y un diodo zener de 12v pero en cambio el mio esta todo eso + un BC547 eso afecta en algo..?? una imagen adjunta para que te des idea de lo que digo desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## palomo

Bueno amigo nuk parece que nos estamos cruzando de post en post, lo que mencionas es porque el amigo cevv ocupa el diagra en vercion cuasicomplementaria, y el tuyo es en vercion complementraria por eso lleva el transistor de mas esto sirve para tener un mejor par diferencial, fijate en los transistores de salida.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> hola "*Cevv*" tenés razón exactamente es pura *saturación*  ¿..como lo soluciono..??


Poné menos señal en la entrada o modificá la ganancia del amplificador. Lo primero es obvio cómo se hace, lo segundo, es cambiar una resistencia.

Y si suena a que tenés un gato encerrado en los transistores y lo estás electrocutando, es probable que tengas transistores falsos.

Saludos


----------



## cevv

Buenas tardes a todos!
nuk acá dejo el archivo para 55 VDC (con el transitor que dices).. Espero te sirva!..
huki puedes alimentar el amplificador estereo con +/-60VDC sin problemas.  Pero con el transformadorr que posees no te lo recomiendo porque apenas son 7A y para los 2 canales (bien hechos)  no son suficientes... Usalo para un solo canal.
Oscar espero las pcb´!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## nuk

hola disculpen la demora ops:, bien aqui las respuestas 



palomo dijo:


> _Bueno amigo nuk _*parece que nos estamos cruzando de post en post.... *


 si asi parece 
*resp: *gracias por la información al parecer sirve para tener un mejor par diferencial que el cuasicomplementario eso esplica la calidad de sonido que tiene claro obiando la saturación



Cacho dijo:


> _Poné menos señal en la entrada o modificá la ganancia del amplificador. Lo primero es obvio cómo se hace, lo segundo, es cambiar una resistencia._


ya lo hice y no es eso, sobre la resistencia no cambia nada persiste con la saturación usando valores de 56k , 33k y 22k y no creo que sea eso


> _Y si suena a que tenés un gato encerrado en los transistores y lo estás electrocutando, *es probable que tengas transistores falsos.!*_


*resp: no creo que sean flasos ya ubieran volado jejeje ...* si no entonces que transistores mas puedo usar aparte de estos 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 pero con encapsulado TO-267 que son los que caben en la placa gracias de antemanoops: 



cevv dijo:


> _Buenas tardes a todos!_
> _nuk acá dejo el archivo para 55 VDC (con el transitor que dices).. Espero te sirva!.._


gracias "cevv" lo revisare creo que usmearé los amplificadores de oscar montalvo ops: pero no se si se puedan usar los transistores 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 y que funcione bien, para no desperdiciar esos transistores...
espero que Oscar M. se pronuncie a esto


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> ...sobre la resistencia no cambia nada persiste con la saturación usando valores de 56k , 33k y 22k y no creo que sea eso
> ...
> no creo que sean flasos ya ubieran volado jejeje* ...* si no entonces que transistores mas puedo usar aparte de estos 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 pero con encapsulado TO-267 que son los que caben en la placa gracias de antemano



Vamos por partes: Por lo primero, si armaste bien el PCB, es raro... Este amplificador anda.
Podés subir (o dejar el link si ya está en el hilo) el esquema que usaste y *aclarar bien* los reemplazos que hiciste (*Esquema*, no PCB). 
Agregá  qué tensión te da la fuente en cada rama (medida con el tester, no la que se supone que tenés) en vacío y cuando empieza a distorsionar y decime por favor si distorsiona siempre o sólo al subir el voltaje.
Más mediciones: Entrada a tierra y medí si aparece continua a la salida. Va a haber algo, ¿cuánto?.

Lo segundo: Un transistor falso no necesariamente vuela. Si lo estuvieras alimentando con tensiones cercanas al límite, ahí sí sería más esperable que los falsos saltaran como pochoclo, largando una baranda importante, como a  pochoclero que no se baña.
En ese mismo encapsulado podés encontrar los MJL21193 y 94, los MJL4281/4302 y los 3281/1302.
No he tenido noticias de falsificaciones de esos, aunque debe haber.
De todas formas, estás requete al límite (100V) de los TIP35/36C, quizá puedas usar un par para probar a poco volumen.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Otra vez con NUK.

Estos transistores si te sirve para armar la placa zener en configuracion BTL que posteo al amigo Oscar M. esta por ahí de la pagina 26.

En lo personal estaba armando la placa del amplificador Crest-Audio, pero por el costo de los transistores para ocupar voltaje de +-150v lo voy a ir armando poco a poco, imaginate $9dolares c/u.

Asi que me voy a aventar a armar la zener en BTL, ya tengo 40 transistores para este amplificador, pienso poner 20 por canal, 10 2SC y 10 2SA con un transformador de 50 0 50v de 16Amp ya rectificados obtendre +-65vcd, ( mmmmm  no se si estara un poco chico el transformador para este amplificador) bueno a darle haber que tal sale.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro bueno una pack de respuestas..!!(ya se esta haciendo comun )


Cacho dijo:


> _Podés subir (o dejar el link si ya está en el hilo) el esquema que usaste y *aclarar bien* los reemplazos que hiciste (*Esquema*, no PCB)._


 los unicos reemplazos fueron los MJE 340 y los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 los BC558 y BC548 



> _Agregá qué tensión te da la fuente en cada rama (*medida con el tester*, no la que se supone que tenés)_


 [+51.02v / 0v / -51.01v] _*testeado*_



> _en vacío y cuando empieza a distorsionar *y decime por favor* si distorsiona siempre o sólo al subir el voltaje._


bueno esta bien pero no te enfades ;-) aqui va..!
distorción "_saturación_"=>[creo que hay diferencia..?] siempre hay pero se puede apreciar mejor cuando pongo un poco de volumen, me hacerco al parlante y se escucha como si tubiera "tierrita" entre la bobina pero no es asi los parlantes están en buen estado, pero cuando subó el volumen sigue pero entre los sonidos medios y agudos en los bajos no se persibe casi nada..
- espero haver esplicado bien...?




> _Más mediciones: *Entrada a tierra y medí si aparece continua a la salida*. Va a haber algo, ¿cuánto?._


 <= solo entendí lo que está en negrita



> _Lo segundo: Un transistor falso no necesariamente vuela. Si lo estuvieras alimentando con tensiones cercanas al límite, ahí sí sería más esperable que los falsos saltaran como pochoclo, largando una baranda importante, *como a pochoclero que no se baña*_.


 igual que yo ....es broma



> _En ese mismo encapsulado podés encontrar los MJL21193 y 94, los MJL4281/4302 y los 3281/1302.*No he tenido noticias de falsificaciones de esos**, aunque debe haber.De todas formas, *estás requete al límite (100V)*** de los *TIP35/36C,**** quizá puedas usar un par para probar a poco volumen._


1.- *yo tampoco,no creo encontrar algunos solo me falta preguntar por _MJL4281/4302_
_2.-**eso lo dices por los 2sc5200 verda..'''??_
3.-***puedo usar los que me sobró de "contruye to video rockola"...??? los D1047/
B817E solo para probar



palomo dijo:


> _Otra vez con NUK._
> _*Estos* *transistores si* *te sirve* *para armar la placa zener* *en configuracion BTL* que posteo al amigo Oscar M. esta por ahí de la *pagina 26*._


gracias. lo probaré aun asi tratare de areglar el de la "DELEC"


> _En lo personal estaba armando* la placa del amplificador Crest-Audio*, pero por el costo de los transistores para ocupar voltaje de +-150v lo voy a ir armando poco a poco, imaginate *$9dolares c/u.*_


 * wow..!! yo no* puedo costearlo por la cantidad de transistores que lleva en la salida jeje
.sepa comprender


> _Asi que me voy a aventar a armar la zener en BTL, *ya tengo 40 transistores para este amplificador, pienso poner 20 por canal, 10 2SC y 10 2SA* _


una pregunta..?? puedo usar solo 3 transistores por rama...?? osea 6 transistores en (+50v 0 -50v) polarizados a 10A o habrá que cambiar algo 

*ahora el que ocacionó el problema*  ;-)
viendo por ahi visualice un pequeño detalle 
el diodo Zener que dice 1N5248B que es de 18V y en el esquema vi lo mismo que raro ...no!?? claró  ese reemplace por un diodo de 12v.
no fué mi culpa eeh...!!!
*el vendedor dijo:* "nop tengo ese....tengo reemplazo!",que poca atención tiene al dar reemplazos ni siquiera se acerca al original  :evil: ya va ver el remplazaso que le voy a dar  jejejeje 
si ese es el problema de la saturación no creo que sea otra cosa quisiera opiniones, sugerencias  
*psd:* eh visto que este diodo es de 18v y en algunos esquemas de 24v y no de 12v como el mio, creo que esto hacer que trabaje muy bajo los BC558 y finalmente se sature ocacionando mensajes en el foro jejeje.
comment,nuk


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nuk.



nuk dijo:


> los unicos reemplazos fueron los MJE 340 y los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 los BC558 y BC548


Buenísimo, ¿y el esquemático?




nuk dijo:


> bueno esta bien pero no te enfades



Sólo lo pedí por favor, no me enojé para nada.




nuk dijo:


> distorción "_saturación_"=>[creo que hay diferencia..?] siempre hay pero se puede apreciar mejor cuando pongo un poco de volumen...


*Saturacion*: La onda alcanza un techo (impuesto generalmente por el voltaje de alimentación) y queda con la cresta "chata". Es *un* tipo de distorsión.

*Distorsión*: Toda diferencia entre "lo que entra" y "lo que sale".



nuk dijo:


> ...me hacerco al parlante y se escucha como si tubiera "tierrita" entre la bobina pero no es asi los parlantes están en buen estado, pero cuando subó el volumen sigue pero entre los sonidos medios y agudos en los bajos no se persibe casi nada..


¿Es como un JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ que se oye bajito? (apuesto a que sí)
y ¿el volumen del ruido varía junto con el de la salida? (apuesto a que no)



nuk dijo:


> solo entendí lo que está en negrita


Que algo de continua va a haber. ¿Cuánto? (igual, creo que de lo anterior ya sé qué pasa...)



nuk dijo:


> _2.-**eso lo dices por los 2sc5200 verda..'''??_


 Nop, por los TIP35/35. Estarían al límite con +-50V, pero deberían andar para probar.



nuk dijo:


> 3.-***puedo usar los que me sobró de "contruye to video rockola"...??? los D1047/B817E solo para probar


Sí que podés. Dales con cariño y fijate en el pinout, que sea igual.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola "Cacho" [Moderador] 
disculpa la demora ops:


> ¿Es como un JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ que se oye bajito? (apuesto a que sí)
> y ¿el volumen del ruido varía junto con el de la salida? (apuesto a que no)


a esto tenés razon y agrego que cuando le doy mas señal pero solo con el preamp sin musica se escucha ese ""JJJJJJJJJ" es mas persebtible, otro punto es cuando toco el "TIP42C" [la espalda metalica] o el cable de positivo del parlante se incrementa la saturacion sea con o sin musica 


> Sí que podés. Dales con cariño y *fijate en el pinout, que sea igual*.


si lo es, es identico aun no me atrevo a probarlo :-?
no lo hice por que me acorde que mensinastes sobre las resistencias 
_"modificár la ganancia del amplificador varinado una resistencia"_
lo volvi a intentar pero esta vez varie 3 resistencias la que esta en la entrada de *68K a 56K* y la que va a tierra con un condensador de 100uF despues de lo BC558 de *680 a 620* y la que va en serie a la linea de los parlantes de *68k a 47K* [una imagen]
- a todo este cambio se pudo mejorar un poco el sonido 
-creo que no devi copiar el dirver errado de ALGUZ ya que tiene valores de resistencias diferentes y le flata un condensador y resitencia en serie que van en los colectores del BC558 creo que eso fue mi culpa  y no haver hecho el driver original de la primera pagina mensaje #*8* 
- tambien creo que son los transistores de salida "2SC5200 y 2SA1943" por ser reemplazos y no los *2SC3858 *originalmente 
*-* como tambien los MJE340 no se que funcion cumplen pero derepente puedan estar probocando este problema 
*PSD: *en si el amplificador funciona solo tiene este problemita que no deja escuchar la nitides musical 
l------------------------------------------------------------------------------l
*Cacho Sabrás de algun amplificador donde pueda usar los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 *
*que se paresca a este para no gastar mas materia gris , gracias de antemano*
*una cosa mas el amplificador de Oscar Monsalvo crees que me serviria.gracias nuevamente *
l------------------------------------------------------------------------------l​


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> a esto tenés razon y agrego que cuando le doy mas señal pero solo con el preamp sin musica se escucha ese ""JJJJJJJJJ" es mas persebtible...


Eso se llama *ruido*. No tiene nada, pero nada de nada,  que ver con la saturación. No te los confundas porque es como decir que el auto no acelera cuando lo que no hace es doblar.
Entrá a esta página y contá de cuál es el que escuchás.

Lo más probable es que estés escuchando eso por algún componente medio roto (o roto del todo), por problemas de diseño en el PCB, ruido en la alimentación...
Causas hay a montones. 



nuk dijo:


> otro punto es cuando toco el "TIP42C" [la espalda metalica] o el cable de positivo del parlante se incrementa la saturacion sea con o sin musica


Otra vez: No es saturación, es *ruido*.
¿Ese que tocás es el AV o el driver?
De nuevo: El esquemático (con valores y código para cada componente) ¿Dónde está? El PCB solo es muy lindo para... armarlo, pero para nada más.
Sin el esquemático, entender el circuito es algo mucho más difícil. Si tenés un transistor en mal estado también podés tener esos resultados.



nuk dijo:


> ...varie 3 resistencias la que esta en la entrada de *68K a 56K* y la que va a tierra con un condensador de 100uF despues de lo BC558 de *680 a 620* y la que va en serie a la linea de los parlantes de *68k a 47K* *[una imagen]*


Una imagen (que no se ve) no... ¡Un esquemático!
Acomodá la ganancia a 40 (32dB) o menos y debería disminuir/desaparecer el problema.



nuk dijo:


> tambien creo que son los transistores de salida "2SC5200 y 2SA1943" por ser reemplazos y no los *2SC3858 *originalmente


No, eso no es. Seguro.



nuk dijo:


> como tambien los MJE340 no se que funcion cumplen pero derepente puedan estar probocando este problema


Tampoco...




nuk dijo:


> Cacho Sabrás de algun amplificador donde pueda usar los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 que se paresca a este para no gastar mas materia gris , una cosa mas el amplificador de Oscar Monsalvo crees que me serviria.


Tratá de no dirigir las preguntas o consultas a alguien en particular. Es descortés.
Hay muchísima gente mucho más capacitada que yo que podría responder.
Con esos dos transistores podés hacer cualquier amplificador con salida BJT complementaria con una alimentación que no supere la máxima admitida por este par. No sé cuál es el amplificador de Oscar, pero seguramente se podrá si cumple con lo anterior.
​
Saludos


----------



## nachoti

Buenas tardes,

Estaba leyendo el último post y me surgen algunas inquietudes:

Iniciado por *nuk* _

_ 
...varie 3 resistencias la que esta en la entrada de *68K a 56K* y la que va a tierra con un condensador de 100uF despues de lo BC558 de *680 a 620* y la que va en serie a la linea de los parlantes de *68k a 47K* 
​En mi caso únicamente varié la resistencias de 68K de entrada y la de 68K de realimentación, las reemplacé por resistencias de 39K y efectivamente la saturación disminuyó de manera notable. Como dice sabiamente Cacho, lo demás es ruido.
tambien creo que son los transistores de salida "2SC5200 y 2SA1943" por ser reemplazos y no los *2SC3858 *originalmente
​Nuk, mencionas el uso de transistores "2SC5200 y 2SA1943" a la salida ya continuación dices que reemplazaron los 2SC3858 originales, la pregunta es ¿Estabas usando transistores complementarios (NPN y PNP) para reemplazar transistores tipo NPN? Si es así, creo que podrías tener problemas ya que este modelo de amplificador tiene dos variantes (complementario y cuasicomplementario). En la primera, la salida es mediante transistores NPN y PNP y en la segunda es unicamente con transistores NPN, la diferencia entre los dos circuitos es mínima. Por favor aclara eso.

Yo uso el cuasicomplementario con transistores 2SC3858 a la salida y funciona muy bien.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas, que tal todos? Les comentó que ya casi tengo terminado el amplificador, versión cuasicomplementaria. Lo tengo con un transformador de 1000VA y 50V+50v, y con dos transistores MJ21194 por canal. 
El problema que tengo es el siguiente: cuando conecto el amplificador a la salida de auriculares se escucha con ruido de fondo (no se si técnicamente es ruido, parecería interferencia) que no cesa si apago la música. Lo mismo hizo cuando lo conecté a una lectora de CD. Lo raro es que lo probé despues con una radio y también con una compactera y anduvo perfecto. Más raro aún es que con los anteriores transistores andaba bien siempre (esos los quemé por no usar disipador :F)
Alguien tiene alguna idea? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## cevv

Hola leonariu !
Sabes, la zener es el mismo diseño que el de ladelec... y la version que yo modifique y que encontraras arribas es tambien mas de lo mismo..
Aca´dejo el archivo para que te guies, es la version complementaria la que estas haciendo (por eso subi las 2 versiones para que vieras como se montan los finales)...
Suerte!


----------



## nuk

Cacho dijo:


> Eso se llama *ruido*. No tiene nada, pero nada de nada, que ver con la saturación. No te los confundas porque es como decir que el auto no acelera cuando lo que no hace es doblar.
> Entrá a esta página y contá de cuál es el que escuchás.


hola "*pude grabar lo que se escucha"* y lo dejo para que lo escuchen no lo pude distinguir muy bien :-? en la página
- Audio001
- Audio002


> Lo más probable es que estés escuchando eso por algún componente medio roto (o roto del todo), por problemas de diseño en el PCB, ruido en la alimentación... Causas hay a montones.


wow si me paso eso cambie como tres veces los TIP42C por que se rompian las patas (patas muy frajiles ) 



> Otra vez: No es saturación, es *ruido*.
> ¿Ese que tocás es el AV o el driver?
> De nuevo: El esquemático (con valores y código para cada componente) ¿Dónde está?


disculpa por no ponerlo, nuevamente disculpa  
- Esquema
- y el tip que te decia era este 



> *Tratá de no dirigir las preguntas o consultas a alguien en particular. Es descortés.*


ops: disculpa​ 

*PSD:una ves mas disculpen la demora esque ya arrance con los estudios del IST*​


----------



## Cacho

nuk dijo:


> hola "*pude grabar lo que se escucha"*...
> - Audio001
> - Audio002


Eso es *ruido*. Definitivamente. No es distorsión.

Todo suena a que es un problema de alimentación y quizá hasta tengas un lindo bucle de masa ahí en el fondo. 
Primero: Si es lo que pienso y viene de la alimentación, debería hacer el ruido (aunque sea un poco) con la entrada puesta a masa. ¿Es así?
Segundo: Se soluciona poniendo un par de condensadores en cada rama de alimentación y BIEN CERCA de la placa. Van de la rama de alimentación a tierra y son un electrolítico de entre 100 y 1000uf (¡bien orientado!) en paralelo con uno de 100nf (cerámico o de film, da igual).
Eso sí, tené cuidado (mucho) con las tensiones máximas que soportan.
Probá los cuatro condensadores estos a ver si mejora la cosa.




nuk dijo:


> ...cambie como tres veces los TIP42C por que se rompian las patas (patas muy frajiles)


Bueno, revisá bien que no haya patas en mal estado  



nuk dijo:


> - Esquema
> - y el tip que te decia era este


 1) Viendo el esquema, sacá los BC5x7 y reemplazalos por MPSA42/92. Es una cuestión de tranquilidad mental. Ojo con el pinout que está al revés. Mirá el datasheet.

2) ¿Al final usaste TIPs o los MJE? Sea el que sea, ese no debería quemarse a menos que haya algo más que está mal. Medí Q3, Q4, Q6 y Q7. Alguno debería darte una sorpresita.

Por fin, sería conveniente cambiar R1 por una de 22k y ponerle en paralelo un condensador de 47 a 100pf (por si la radio...). Cuanto más chico, mejor.
Probá y quedate con el valor más bajo posible.


Saludos y no hay apuro por la respuesta ;-).


----------



## KERLY

cevv dijo:
			
		

> ok oscar! Espero la board...
> Una cosa:  yo tengo la tarjeta del melody casi lista y he pensado en armarla completa a  ver que tal...
> Si  tu la has armado que tal te parece en cuanto a  fidelidad?
> Saludos!!



hola cervv. de cual tarjeta melody hablas, de casualidad es la  de 400w...


----------



## cevv

Si, la melody de 400W... observa las fotos En la pagina 32

Aqui


----------



## KERLY

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Yo lo he usado desde +-40VDC hasta +-80VDC y trabaja sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos



una pregunta oscar la puedo trabajar a 100vdc reconmendaciones


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

oscar el pre de peavey trabaja muy bien ,lo deje  igual como en el esquema.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> una pregunta oscar la puedo trabajar a 100vdc reconmendaciones


 
Hay que hacerle unos pequeños cambios, los mas importantes:

-Retocar la corriente de bias.
-Cambiar los driver por unos de mayor tension colector-emisor, por ejemplo   mje150032

Hola jose farlen, que bien que te halla funcionado, ya sabes, si quieres mejorar un poco la respuesta de graves baja la resistencia de 100K a 20K, la que va al centro del potenciometro de graves, esto lo que hace es subir la frecuencia central de 50Hz a unos 100-150Hz.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

A veces estoy ocupado y paso tiempo sin entrar al foro, asi que dirijan la pregunta en general, que si yo no puedo contestar a tiempo aqui en el foro ahi mucha gente capacitada que les puede ayudar, ademas que es de mala educacion porque pareciera que se esta rechazando la ayuda de los demas amigos.

Les respondo:

Kerly, para ajustar el bias tienes dos posibilidades, diseñar un circuito con transistor o variar la resistencia que va en serie con los diodos; Para aumentar la corriente la subes y caso contrario para bajar.

Las diferencias con respecto la QSC son muchas, principalmente la etapa de salida, ademas que la QSC da mejor sonido en cuanto a respuesta de graves, parece llegar mas abajo en frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

haller dijo:


> Uffff...... compadre oscar, gracias por el dato...voy a empezar hacer los PCB para mi amplificador.....
> en cuanto la complementaria que diferencia tiene a la cuasi-complementaria, osea una tiene mas potencia que otra o tiene mejor rendimiento, o menor consumo etc...
> 
> 
> 
> muchos a todos


 


oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Es practicamente lo mismo, lo unico que cambia es la etapa de salida.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sobre la regulacion del trasformador lo que te indica es la calidad del mismo, que tanto puede caer la tension nominal a plena potencia, entre menor regulacion mas calentamiento del transformador ya que habran mas perdidas que se disiparan o en el hierro o en el cobre.

Lo ideal para un trafo es que tenga buena regulacion y de que sus perdidas esten equilibradas.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buenass a todos, por favor no olviden mi consulta. Quedó en la pagina anterior. :F Creo que debe ser algo simple, pero no se me ocurre como solucionarlo. Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Adivinando nomás, es un bucle de masa.
Buscá un poco por el foro queestá tratado el tema y fijate si así se soluciona. Inclusive está en el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre Fuentes de Alimentación para Audio. Fijate cómo se conectan las masas.

Si no se soluciona así, será algo raro y habrá que verlo un poco mejor.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Gracias Cacho por tu respuesta. La fuente la hice en base a ese tutorial de Fogonazo. Tengo todas las masas conectadas en un punto. Yo tambien sospecho que sea un asunto de las tierras pero no se bien. Lo extraño es que pasa cuando conecto el ampli con la compu, y los dos por separado andan perfecto :s


----------



## Cacho

Y la ficha de entrada del ampli está conectada por la rosca al chasis, y ese no es el punto común de masa... (¿adiviné?)

Y de los aparatos que estás interconectando, cuáles tienen conexión a tierra?

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Jejej no. Lamento decepcionarte, está aislado. La compu tiene enchufe de tres patas pero no creo que esté conctada a tierra. Al ampli si le tiro un cable a tierra (radiador de calefaccion) apenas se atenua el ruido.


----------



## Cacho

Dos cosas (porque me sigue oliendo a masas):
-Los transistores anteriores no tenían disipador (como sos argentino, lo tomarás en el sentido que quiero darle): ¡Animal! Eso no se hace . Bueno, la cosa es ¿estos transistores están bien aislados del disipador? (micas y nipples aislantes)
-¿El disipador está conectado a masa?

Por otro lado, ¿qué diferencias de conexión hay entre los aparatos que suenan bien y los que no?

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Jejej es que no pude con la ansiedad y tuve que probarlos. Además justo pasaban el solo de Comfortably numb por la radio jej. Sisi, tienen las micas y los niples. El disipador no está a masa. Tendría que ponerlo? Los aparatos los conecté con el mismo cable para asegurarme que no fuera eso. Me está volviendo loco. Las dos cosas que hacen ruido son la computadora y una lectora de cd tambien de computadora. Tendrá algo que ver con las fuentes switching?
 Ah y otra consulta: el fusible que tendría que ponerle a la fuente tiene que ser lento no? Y como calculo el valor?
Desde ya muchísimas gracias. Estoy hace bastaaaante tiempo con este proyecto que es uno de mis primeros y ya casi lo tengo listo, gracias al foro


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:


> ...justo pasaban el solo de *Comfortably numb*...


Palabras mayores. Estás perdonado entonces 



roberto_in dijo:


> El disipador no está a masa. Tendría que ponerlo?


Sí señor. No puedo garantizar que sea ese el origen de todo, pero quizá... No se pierde nada probando, es cuestión de un par de cocodrilos nomás.



roberto_in dijo:


> Los aparatos los conecté con el mismo cable para asegurarme que no fuera eso. Me está volviendo loco. Las dos cosas que hacen ruido son la computadora y una lectora de cd tambien de computadora. Tendrá algo que ver con las fuentes switching?


No me parece. Sigo sintiendo olor a masa... Asegurate de que sólo uno de todos los aparatos que estás interconectando tengo toma a tierra, a ver cómo funciona (y una foto por ahí ayuda )



roberto_in dijo:


> Ah y otra consulta: el fusible que tendría que ponerle a la fuente tiene que ser lento no? Y como calculo el valor?


Lento, sí. Te fijás en la potencia máxima del ampli y qué corriente representa eso en 220V (si fueran 440W, por ejempo, serían 2A en 220V) y ahí tenés el mínimo.
Mirás la potencia aparente del trafo, lo pasás a corriente y tenés el máximo (supongamos que fuera de 660VA, son 3A). Uno lento de 2,5A debería ir bastante bien (y hasta le sobraría un poco) y uno rápido (bueno, normal) de 3A puede quemarse con el transitorio de arranque del banco de condensadores. Insisto _*puede  *_quemarse, no digo que vaya a hacerlo. Probá, que son baratos los cositos estos .

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Gracias Cacho, el finde que viene (porque tengo que ir a estudiar) voy a probar lo que me dijiste. Dejo un par de fotos que no salieron de lo mejor pero alcanzan para ver lo desprolijo que soy :s. Todavía no está conectado el otro canal (aunque ya lo probé y anda igual). Los cooler tampoco, y el trafo lo uso con la lampara en serie todavía. Ahi se puede ver el tornillo donde conecto las masas. Un par de curiosidades: el ruido creo que es a 50Hz (por lo menos es el mismo tono que el ruido que hace un microondas jej); y si lo tengo a volumen bajo y desenchufo el ampli, sigue funcionando mientras se descargan los capacitores pero el ruido desaparece. Capaz te da otra pista. 
Ahh y oootra cosita más: para hacer andar los cooler le puse resistencias de 82Ohm 5W a la fuente y zeners de 15V 1W. Aun sin conectar los coolers las resistencias calentaban y la lámpara en serie se prendía un poco. Se solucionará subiendo la potencia de los zeners?
Muchísimas gracias Cacho, saludoss.


----------



## Cacho

Cacho dijo:


> Y la ficha de entrada del ampli está conectada por la rosca al chasis, y ese no es el punto común de masa... (¿adiviné?)


¿Por qué me mentís?

La entrada la hacés con un RCA que está conectado al chasis. Fijate si sacando la ficha del chasis (dejándola en el aire) y metiéndole señal no desaparece el ruido.
 Y lo que no se ve es la resistencia con el condensador en paralelo entre el punto común de masa y la tierra física. ¿Están ahí?
Por eso de desenchufarlo y que desaparezca el ruido... Más olor a masa...


Saludos

Edit: Lo de los zeners calentando es más que normal y esperable. Debés estar usando zeners de bastante potencia, ¿no? Si no los cocinás.
¿Cómo conectaste todo por ahí? ¿Esquema?


----------



## roberto_in

Jejej es que lo hago andar con la ficha en el aire hasta que consiga un par de arandelas plasticas. La atornille al chasis para la foto nomás. La resistencia con el condensador no la puse todavía porque el tomacorriente no tiene la conexión a tierra. Podría hacer la prueba conectándo el punto comun a una cañería que haga las veces de tierra a través de la resistencia. Otra cosa que pensé es que la masa de la entrada de audio está conectada a la masa de la placa, no derecho al punto común, así que ya tengo varias cositas para probar el finde. 
El esquema de la fuente es el que aparece en la página de ladelec http://imagenes.unicrom.com.s3.amazonaws.com/fuente_con_2_zener_amplificador_400w.gif 
Las resistencias son las que calientan. Son de 82Ohm 5Watts, y los zeners son de 15Volts 1Watt. SI le pongo zeners de 3 watts se solucionará?
Gracias por el tiempo Cacho, saludoss


----------



## palomo

leonariu dijo:
			
		

> Hola leonariu, no es que no se pueda, si se puede el problema es que seria algo muy basto y pesado.
> 
> En condiciones optimas te estaria dando casi 2000W RMS a 4 Ohm, lo que implica un gran transformador, conseguir transistores que disipen 250 o 300W, acuedarte que los 2SC5200 disipan solo 150W y necesitarias como 50 de estos para trabajar seguro.
> 
> Ahora si los 1000W de tus altavoces son RMS, con un amplificador de estas dimensiones estarian casi al maximo y esto no es bueno para ellos, aunque con 8 de estos, como para partir oido a 1 metro de distancia. ​



Hola amigo Leonariu en esta parte tienes razon, pero si leiste el amigo Oscas menciona que se puede tener estas dificultades si al amplificador se le alimenta con una tensión de +-85v y se pone a funcionar en modo puente, en mi caso los transformadores tienen un devanado de +-50v que ya rectificado llega a los +-68v, lo que mencione que son de 600wats lo saque a ojimetro, la verdad todavia no he sacado cuentas de su potencia real, lo unico que se es que c/u son de 10 Amp. 

De lo de mandar a hacer los transformadores toroidales aunque no lo creas en mi pais aun sale demaciado caro un gustito de estos, y te comento porque, cuando mande a hacer los transformadores, como ya tenia los nucleos unicamente me cobraron $60 dolares c/u por bobinarlos, y hacerlos nuevos $90 dolares c/u, pregunte por el precio de un toroidal con las caracteristicas de los transformadores, $123 dolares c/u  asi que tuve que conformarme con mis trafos.

En cuanto a los transistores, en mi pais los 2sc3858 salen en $9 dolares c/u si son originales sanken, estos son los aptos si el amplificador se alimenta con +-85volt pero como yo lo voy a alimentar con +-68volt los 2sc5200 y complementario, me quedan aptos para este proyecto con la cualidad que me cuestan $2.8 dolares c/u, y son los originales.

Asi que espero tu opinion de esto y me comentes.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:


> La atornille al chasis para la foto nomás.


Esas fichas se atornillan desde atrás. Tenés que desoldarla, atornillarla y soldarla de nuevo... ¿Tanto laburo para la foto nomás? 
Por otro lado, no te va a servir poner un par de arandelas porque el centro también es conductor. Mejor montalas sobre un cuadradito de plástico y atornillalo después al chasis.



roberto_in dijo:


> ...la masa de la entrada de audio está conectada a la masa de la placa, no derecho al punto común...


Na... Eso no debería hacer nada. No te preocupes, pero si querés probar, probá.




roberto_in dijo:


> El esquema de la fuente es...
> Las resistencias son las que calientan. Son de 82Ohm 5Watts, y los zeners son de 15Volts 1Watt.


Y... Si tenés 50-0-50 de alterna te dan +-70V en continua y en las resistencias tenés que estar disipando un montón de Watt, como 36 y pico (55V²/82Ohm). ¿Qué valores de tensión tenés? ¿O estás diseñando un hornito y no dijiste nada?

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buen dato lo del cuadradito de plástico. Jajaj Cacho no te miento, le sacás la tuerca a la ficha y sale para adelante. Fijate que sobra cable para que quede la ficha en el aire. Jejej lo del hornito sería muy útil. Por ahi es mas facil si te digo lo que quiero hacer: necesito conectar dos cooler de 12V 0.18A. Igualmente los voy a hacer andar a 15V por si en el futuro me hago un pre amplificador lo conecto directamente ahi. Están mal los valores de las resistencias y/o los zener?
Desde ya mil gracias. Saludoss


----------



## Cacho

Bueno Roberto...

A ver: La primera cosa para que quede mejor es cambiar el cable de la RCA a la placa por cable mallado.

Lo segundo es que subas un esquema de lo que efectivamente hiciste (a dibujar, que el lápiz no muerde) con tu fuente, con las 6 resistencias de 5W que se ven en las fotos y donde aclares bien de dónde estás tomando cada alimentación, porque me parece que estás usando varios puntos (uno para los TR de potencia y otro para la placa por lo menos, si no vi mal). Y no te olvides de incluir qué voltaje tiene tu trafo.

Tercero: ¿Desacoplaste los condensadores grandotes de la fuente? No veo ninguno chiquito cerca que haga ese trabajo. En el esquema se verá si está o no 

Y con los zeners... Sin saber qué voltaje usás, poco te puedo decir. Si son +-70V (50-0-50V de alterna), con 82Ohm vas a tener una corriente de 670mA para lograr los 15V.
Eso te da dasi 37W de disipación en las resistencias y casi 500mA por cada zener con los ventiladores encendidos (uno conectado a cada rama). Son 7,5W en los zeners. Es mucho.
Como no comentás que haya reventado todo, supongo que no tenés esa tensión en la fuente. Sé claro con los datos de tu fuente, porque si no es adivinar nomás.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas a todos, que tal? Cacho, subo el dibujo de la fuente. Vendrían a ser los componentes con la "PCB" superpuesta. Espero que se entienda bien. Entro por la izquierda al puente con un trafo de 50V-0-50V 1000VA. Hay tres electrolíticos por rama de 4700uF 80V c/uno. Como notaste uso dos puntos para los transistores y dos para las placas. Lo mismo para las dos ramas. La masa vendría a ser una "isla" de cobre, no una pista. El punto medio del trafo está atornillado al tornillo que uso como punto común. A la derecha están las dos resistencias y los dos zeners en cuestión. En un principio las resistencias eran de 3K3 como indica el esquema de ladelec, pero les bajé el valor porque los cooler no llegaban a arrancar con tan poca corriente, y ahi apareció el problema del calor. Las otras cuatro resistencias que viste son las de los emisores de los TR de potencia, las soldé a una plaquita para que no anden por ahi en el aire. Tenés razón, no están desacoplados los condensadores. No recuerdo si en el tutorial de Fogonazo los mencionaba. De que valor tendrían que ser esos capacitores?
Gracias por todoo, saludos.


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:


> ...subo el dibujo de la fuente.


Te subo un par de cambios a la fuente. Debería ayudar, aunque sea un poco.



roberto_in dijo:


> ...trafo de 50V-0-50V 1000VA.


Tenés +-70V. Con eso y ventiladores de cerca de 200mA vas a hacer un horno. No vas a bajar de unos 10W de disipación en las resistencias. Definitivamente no recomendable. 
Usarlo para alimentar un pre (muchísima menos corriente) puede ser, pero para los coolers es algo que no va a caminar muy lindo.



roberto_in dijo:


> En un principio las resistencias eran de 3K3 como indica el esquema de ladelec, pero les bajé el valor porque *los cooler no llegaban a arrancar* con tan poca corriente...


Claro, tenías unos 20mA disponibles.

Las resistencias de los emisores ponelas lo más cerca posible de los transistores, y los transistores lo más cerca posible de la placa de control y de la salida. Eso se hace para evitarse problemas de interferencias. Cuanto más cortos los cables, mejor.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Muchísimas gracias Cacho, ni bien tenga tiempo me pongo a hacer las modificaciones. Entonces no hay manera de conectar los cooler? No se si se la va a bancar solo el disipador. Bueno otra vez gracias, y vamos a ver si se soluciona lo del ruido. Suertee.


----------



## Tacatomon

Puedes hacerlo con transistores de media potencia conectando a su base el Zener.
Dependiendo del valor del zener, vas a tener el voltaje de salida deseado. Con unos 20mA de polarización creo que anda bien.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

el amplificador zener con 8 transistores  de nuk trabajo muy bien con 4 cajas de 18 gracias


----------



## palomo

Amigo Jose Farlen porque no pones fotos de tu amplificador y en hora buena por tu nuevo poder.

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Hola gente del foro ,saludos y felicitaciones pues es agradable leer y culturizarse ...Mi pregunta es : como podriamos probar sin riesgo los amplificadores para saber que la etapa escitadora funciona a la perfeccion sin los transistores de potencia..??????
Espero repustas gracias

Hola a tod@s el chat es bueno pues culturiza mi preguntita es:
Como poder probar los amplificadores sin los trs. de potencia para saber que la estapa excitadora funciona perfectamente..???????
graciasssssss


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Hola gente del foro ,saludos y felicitaciones pues es agradable leer y culturizarse ...Mi pregunta es : como podriamos probar sin riesgo los amplificadores para saber que la etapa escitadora funciona a la perfeccion sin los transistores de potencia..??????
> Espero repustas gracias


Algunos amplificadores permiten poner a funcionar todo sin conectar los transistores de salida, entonces con un osciloscopio y multímetro controlas que todo este en orden. Obvio que sin parlantes.
O podría hacer esto otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## LUILLIMX

Gracias por contestar ante todo ...y aclaro la pregunta un poco mas ya que soy inexperto ... teniendo un generador , un osciloscopio ...que datos tendria por ejemplo en los colectores finales ...como forma de onda u/o voltaje...teniendo en cuenta que estoy inyectando una sinoidal de 1Khz  y 2 vpp...????????
Muchisimas gracias esto sera de gran ayuda para ir comprendiendo mas sobre la practica


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> ....teniendo un generador , un osciloscopio ...que datos tendria por ejemplo en los colectores finales ...como forma de onda u/o voltaje...


Por ejemplo apreciar sobre los transistores de poder la forma de onda de salida, si hay o no recorte, simetría entre la señal positiva y negativa, si la etapa posee varios transistores por rama, verificar que trabajen parejo, Etc.


> teniendo en cuenta que estoy inyectando una sinoidal de 1Khz  y 2 vpp...


No recuerdo el esquema del amplificador, pero 2V PaP me parece mucho


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

fotos del ultimo de estos que he hecho.

En una de las fotos esta los parlantes que se le conectan a este amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> fotos del ultimo de estos que he hecho.
> 
> En una de las fotos esta los parlantes que se le conectan a este amplificador.
> 
> Saludos


   exelentes fotos, oscar monsalvo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















me quede mudo
PSDuedes decirme cual de todos tus drives es este, gracias de antemano
nuk


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias por el comentario nuk.

Este driver es el zener stereo, no me acuerdo si mas atras lo haya posteado, tendria que revisar, si no para postearlo enseguida, para todo el que lo quiera armar en version stereo.

Saludos.


----------



## nuk

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario nuk.
> 
> Este driver es el zener stereo, no me acuerdo si mas atras lo haya posteado, tendria que revisar, si no para postearlo enseguida, para todo el que lo quiera armar en version stereo.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Oscar Monsalvo gracias por la rapida respuesta espero que no sea molestia de que lo postees por aqui para armarlo y probar su calidad de sonido y si es en version complementaria estaria muy bien gracias de antemano 
PSD:si ya esta posteado podrias dejar el link de la pagina y mensaje gracias  ya que el foro tiene sus reglas.
nuk,


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas a todos: Cacho, le puse un capacitor de mylar 220pF a cada rama de la fuente para desacoplar y cambié los puntos de donde tomo las tensiones como me dijiste. Pero el ruido no desaparece! Me tiene desconcertado. Con la radio anda perfecto y con la compu hace ruido. Las conexiones las hago de la misma manera en ambos casos para no tener más variables. Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

roberto_in dijo:


> Buenas a todos: Cacho, le puse un capacitor de mylar *220pF* a cada rama de la fuente para desacoplar ......


*220 pF* es muy poco, deberían ser *100 a 220 nF*

¿ Como describirías el ruido ?


----------



## roberto_in

Mil disculpas, fue un error de tipeo, son de 220nF. El ruido es como el que aparece en casi todos los amplificadores de guitarra, el que todos llaman "estática", que en general disminuye tirando un cable a tierra, pero en este caso no. Acabo de grabar el ruido. Cambia un poco dependiendo de si conecto o no el punto comun de masa a una tierra física. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

roberto_in dijo:


> El ruido es como el que aparece en casi todos los amplificadores de guitarra, .......


Se parece a un zumbido como uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu o es mas bien como una fritura.

Si se parece a la primér onomatopeya 
Léete en este post en la segunda parte, un párrafo que explica ¿ Como medir una componente alterna montada sobre una tensión continua.....  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029
Y mide el rizado de tu fuente en vacío y con carga en ambas ramas.


----------



## roberto_in

Fogonazo, acabo de editar la respuesta anterior para subir una grabación del ruido. Parecen varias onomatopeyas juntas jejej, hay fritanga y uuuuh pareciera. Acabo de hacer las mediciones con un capacitor de 470nF y me da 0 en las dos condiciones, igualmente mi tester tiene para medir 200V en alterna, no tiene más precisión. La fuente la hice en base a tu post. En la pág anterior hay un par de fotos.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo percibo algo de zumbido y mucha fritura.
El zumbido puede provenir un bucle de retorno, alguna tierra que no hace buen contacto.

La fritura en mas complicada, puede que te halla tocado un componente ruidoso, tal vez alguno de los transistores de entrada.
El circuito que armaste es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 855
El zener puede generar fritura, pon en paralelo con el electrolítico de 100uF un cerámico de 100nF (O el que tengas).


----------



## roberto_in

Ahi probé con un mylar de 100nF y ni se entera el ruido. Che, que macana, ya veo que es complicado. Me parece que le voy a tener que bajar la ganancia bastante para que desaparezca el ruido, pero me da lástima perder potencia. De todos modos no es curioso que con la computadora haga ruido y con otras cosas no? Más aún sabiendo que la computadora también anda bien con otros amplificadores. Me desconcierta. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, ya te tiró una punta Fogo.
Otra cosa interesante del asunto es que el ampli tiene 122 de ganancia. Mamita... Eso es MUCHO.

No creo que tengas un transistor ruidoso o medio cascado (si no hace ruido con algunos dispositivos...), sino que tenés un bucle de masa y lo estás amplificando 120 veces.
¿Dónde está el bucle? No lo sé, eso habrás de encontrarlo.
Un buen set de fotos ayudaría bastante. 

Otra cosa: ¿Qué PCB usaste? ¿Armaste el cuasi (el que te mostró Fogo) o el complementario (con NPN y PNP a la salida)?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> Otra cosa interesante del asunto es que el ampli tiene 122 de ganancia. Mamita... Eso es MUCHO.


Buen punto, no lo había notado.


----------



## roberto_in

Subo el PCB que usé, lo posteó ma.pastor. Hice la versión cuasicomplementaria. Cuando tenga tiempo subo más fotos. Lo único que no está en el punto común es la entrada de audio que va a la tierra de la placa, igualmente probé poniendola en el punto y no cambia. El punto común está desplazado 4 o 5 cm del centro de los capacitores electrolíticos. Influirá? Es el único lugar que me queda donde puede haber un bucle.


----------



## Fogonazo

Vamos por partes dijo: Jack el Destripador
Primero: Coloca una resistencia de 1K entre entrada de señal y GND, retira cualquier otra conexión de la entrada.
Segundo: Reemplaza la resistencia de 68K por otra de 27K.
Prueba el ruido en vacío (sin señal) y comenta.


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Segundo: Reemplaza la resistencia de 68K por otra de 27K.


Podés hacer eso mismo poniendo en paralelo con la de 68k una de entre 33 y 47k. El valor será bastante cercano al que te dice Fogo y quizá se te haga más simple. De hacerlo así, aclará qué valor usaste.
Y a hacer las pruebas nomás.

Respecto del PCB: 
Primero, no me gusta. 
Segundo, ¿en qué post está? (para bajar toda la data y la distribución de componentes).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> ......Respecto del PCB:
> Primero, no me gusta. ......


Ya somos 2, Como que le falta cobre ¿ No ?
Los trazos finos y largos poseen una mayor resistencia eléctrica, son mas propensos a que aparezcan tensiones indebidas entre sus extremos.


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya somos 2, Como que le falta cobre ¿ No ?


Oh, sí.
Le falta bastante cobre para mi gusto, pero más que eso, son pistas muy largas y retorcidas. Sin el layout (no quiero ni voy a ponerme a reconstruirlo) no puedo asegurar nada, pero no me da buena espina.
Por el grosor de las pistas no estoy muy preocupado, total no incluye la parte de potencia. Lo más grande que maneja son las bases de los TR de salida. Alimentación y salida de audio no van por esta plaqueta. Es (creo) una costumbre caribeña la de diseñar así, para poder agregar una guirnalda de 1km de transistores si hace falta y usarlos con ¼ Ohm de carga si hace falta. Y que no se queme ni por coriente ni por la temperatura ambiente (nada amable con estos aparatos).


----------



## roberto_in

A ver si entendí bien: desconecté la entrada de señal y le puse una resistencia de 1K a GND. La resistencia de 68K a la que referís es la de la entrada o la de realimentación? Por las dudas probé de las dos formas. Puse una resistencia de 47K en paralelo, como dijo Cacho.El ruido disminuye bastante, se sigue escuchando pero calculo que con música fuerte no se debe escuchar. La pcb es del post #104 en la página 6.


----------



## Fogonazo

roberto_in dijo:


> A ver si entendí bien: desconecté la entrada de señal y le puse una resistencia de 1K a GND.


Bien


> La resistencia de 68K a la que referís es la de la entrada o la de realimentación? Por las dudas probé de las dos formas. Puse una resistencia de 47K en paralelo, como dijo Cacho.El ruido disminuye bastante, se sigue escuchando pero calculo que con música fuerte no se debe escuchar. La pcb es del post #104 en la página 6.


La resistencia de realimentación

Edit:
Estuve haciendo una simulación sencilla y llegué  a lo siguiente:
Es un esquema que le encanta oscilar, la fritura que escuchas aparece en la simulación.
La resistencia de realimentación conviene que sea de 24KOhms y en paralelo con esta un cerámico de 68pF.
Esto te dará máxima potencia con unos 1300mV de entrada, valor totalmente lógico.
Verifica que los capacitores de 470pF sean del valor correcto y reemplaza los de 10pF de las bases de los 2SC2229 por cerámicos de 100pF.

Prueba y comenta.


----------



## david_rc_91

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 855



hola a todos bueno volviendo al amplificador de ladelec, me pueden pasar transistores de potencia de remplazo para el circ. cuasicomplementario, seria remplazo del 2sc3858
dede ya gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

De las mismas caraceristicas no lo vas a conseguir, podrias usar cualquier transistor de etapa de salida que tenga un Vce>=200v y una Ic>=15A. Candidatos:

2sc5200
mjl21194

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

david_rc_91 dijo:


> hola a todos bueno volviendo al amplificador de ladelec, me pueden pasar transistores de potencia de remplazo para el circ. cuasicomplementario, seria remplazo del 2sc3858
> dede ya gracias



Con un voltaje de +-75V el candidato seria el 2SC5200, con un voltaje mayor asta +-98V el candidato seria el MJL21194, en mi pais el 2SC se consiguen en u$s 3.54 y el MJL21194 u$s 10.22, me quedo con el 2SC.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

palomo dijo:


> Con un voltaje de +-75V el candidato seria el 2SC5200, con un voltaje mayor asta +-98V el candidato seria el MJL21194


 
El 2SC5200 tambien se puede usar con +-98V, lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta es su menor capacidad de disipacion de potencia que son 150W a 25*C, contra los 200W del 2SC3858.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> El 2SC5200 tambien se puede usar con +-98V, lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta es su menor capacidad de disipacion de potencia que son 150W a 25*C, contra los 200W del 2SC3858.
> 
> Saludos



Aja y esto implica agregar mas transistores para que no se los chupe la bruja por embalamiento termico si uno no tiene cuidado en eso, por eso dije lo del voltaje amigo Oscar prefiero no llevarlos al limite y gastar plata en mas transistores, para mayores voltajes ocupo los 2SC3858, bueno ese es mi punto de opinion. 

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

palomo dijo:


> Aja y esto implica agregar mas transistores para que no se los chupe la bruja por embalamiento termico si uno no tiene cuidado en eso, por eso dije lo del voltaje amigo Oscar prefiero no llevarlos al limite y gastar plata en mas transistores, para mayores voltajes ocupo los 2SC3858, bueno ese es mi punto de opinion.
> 
> Saludos


 
Por eso mi comentario, si se pueden usar pero teniendo en cuenta ese detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

palomo dijo:


> ...para que no se los chupe la bruja por embalamiento termico...


Ojo, que el embalamiento te revienta los transistores que sea. Sólo lo retrasarías usando los de mayor potencia.
El asunto pasa por el "Power Derating" (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/una pasada por acá te puede aclarar algo de esto). A medida que sube la temperatura es menos la potencia que el conjunto de transistores puede disipar.

Con la poca potencia disponible viene el pico de disipación (esta es la escoba de la bruja chupadora) y los transistores que antes podían manejarlo, ahora revientan. Pochoclo (palomitas) de transistor y un riquísimo olor a... llamémosle fracaso.

Saludos


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. En una tarjeta de ladelec, al tenerla conectada y alimentada SIN entrada (no cables en los conectores IN de la placa) a la salida ya en el parlante NO existe ruido si HUM alguno. Apenas conecto (sueldo) los cables a los terminales de entrda IN, se genera en el parlante un ruido de HUM.. bastate alto y molesto. 
Aclaro, que las entradas estan connectadas a unas RCA hembras, las cuales NO tienen conectado nada aun, y luego va al pote de 100K, para el volumen y de alli a la placa en mencion.
Me podian ayudar como puedo solucionar este pequeño incoveniente.
Gracias y espero me puedan colaborar o aconsejar con este tedioso problema.


----------



## palomo

ricardo73 dijo:


> Apenas conecto (sueldo) los cables a los terminales de entrda IN, se genera en el parlante un ruido de HUM.. bastate alto y molesto.
> Aclaro, que las entradas estan connectadas a unas RCA hembras, las cuales NO tienen conectado nada aun, y luego va al pote de 100K, para el volumen y de alli a la placa en mencion.
> Me podian ayudar como puedo solucionar este pequeño incoveniente.
> Gracias y espero me puedan colaborar o aconsejar con este tedioso problema.



Imagino que el cable con el cual pretendes conectar la señal de entrada es blindado (mallado), si es asi trata que éste, este lo mas alejado posible de algun cable de alimentación de tu targeta y el pote este aterrizado a tierra y los RCA hembra NO esten en contacto con el chasis ya que estos pueden formarte un bucle de tierra, comenta como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Hola a tod@s de nuevo ...tengo una preguntita al respecto haber si hay alguin amable y me puede contestar ..tengo que hacer un ampli basado en este pero de la mitad de la potencia ...he pensado en las parejas del C2580 Y A1106 Y ME GUSTARIA SABER QUE VCC debo ponerles y que potencia dara con dos parejas.... y otra es como puedo alimenar un previo a partir de esa alimentacion  
muchas gracias a todos y seguirle en el foro es superbueno


----------



## oZon

Hola LUILLIMX

Con respecto a que quieres menos potencia es mas sencillo que solo utilices solo dos transistores en la salida y listo sin utilisar otros reemplazos. Con solo dos transistores sera suficiente una alimentación de +-55Vdc.

Si ya tienes estos transistores primero verifica cuanta tensión maxima soportan estos transistores en el Data Shet.

te mando estos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

oZon dijo:


> Hola LUILLIMX
> 
> Con respecto a que quieres menos potencia es mas sencillo que solo utilices solo dos transistores en la salida y listo sin utilisar otros reemplazos. Con solo dos transistores sera suficiente una alimentación de +-55Vdc.
> 
> Si ya tienes estos transistores primero verifica cuanta tensión maxima soportan estos transistores en el Data Shet.
> 
> te mando estos.


Ozon muchas gracias y por lo que veo son de 120 y 140 lo qie quiere decir que estan bien pienso yo ..haber si puedes decirme como alimentar el previo a partir de +- 55 vcc de tension  ya que necesito +15 -15 --...
Muchas garcias de nuevo atte luilli


----------



## palomo

Depende para que quieras ese voltaje, pero para obtener +-15V a partir de +-55V tomas de cada rama el voltaje y pones una resistencia en serie de 4K7 y un diodo zener de 15v a 1W conectado a GND, para voltaje + el anodo debe ir a la resistencia y el catodo a tierra, para voltaje - el diodo se conecta al revez con el catodo a tierra, con esto puedes alimentar perfectamente cualquier preamplificador.

Suerte.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Gracias PALOMO  LO hare y te cuento  .....


----------



## ricardo73

Gracias PALOMO, ya hice lo que me recomendo. Cambie los cables blindados por cable Belden 8451, el cual tiene 2 conductores 22 AWG, los cuales use para reemplazar el mallado, al igual que reemplace los 2 conectores RCA hembra que tenia pegado al chasis por 2 que van unidos por una placa de plastico. y los potes los uni por medio de un cable y los mande a GND.
Gracias y esperamos que este proyecto avance como es debido.

Tengo una inquietud mas, en la salida que va al parlante, es recomendable colocarle un filtro LR paralelo??


----------



## palomo

ricardo73 dijo:


> Gracias PALOMO, ya hice lo que me recomendo. *Cambie los cables blindados* por cable Belden 8451, el cual tiene 2 conductores 22 AWG, los cuales use para reemplazar el mallado, al igual que reemplace los 2 conectores RCA hembra que tenia pegado al chasis por 2 que van unidos por una placa de plastico. y los potes los uni por medio de un cable y los mande a GND.
> Gracias y esperamos que este proyecto avance como es debido.



Haber vamos a ver dijo un ciego, hay solamente un truco a la hora de soldar la malla y que hace que en cierto modo este cable se pueda considerar direccional. 
El cable está compuesto de dos cables trenzados  esto es para hebitar una capacitancia entre ellos, más una malla externa protectora de aluminio y que está eléctricamente conectada a otro hilo (pelado) ubicado junto a esta malla metálica. Para efectuar una buena conexión, atención que esto es muy importante, se conecta el hilo de malla junto con el hilo negativo (negro escoji este color para no perder la costumbre de identificación) solamente en uno de los extremos, dejando el otro extremo de cable con el hilo de malla cortado y sin conectar al negativo.  

 Espero que asi lo ayas conectado.

Una vez que tengas finalizado el cable, la forma correcta de conectarlo al 
equipo para obtener los mejores resultados de elimiacion de ruido, conectas el extremo que lleva la malla soldada a la fuente u origen de sonido, y el otro a la carga.

 Muy buena elección de cable  y por lo de los RCA tambien y comenta si el ruido desaparecio o disminuyo.

HMMMM dime piensas ocupar este amplificador en rango completo para que pienses en ocupar un filtor Linkwitz Riley, si le has hechado una leida a todo este post (de imaginarme leerlo todo de nuevo me da escalofrio) encontraras comentarios donde muchos lo han ocupado para frecuencias medias y altas, pero amplificador se comporta mejor en frecuencias bajas es casi un amplificador clase  B, si piensas ponerle un filtro LR recuerda que este dadas las peculiaridades de su configuración la suma eléctrica del paso bajo y paso alto es exactamente 1, y ambos filtros reproducen con la misma fase, solo que diseñar uno para la potencia del amplificador que estamos comentando no es muy factible que digamos, espero haber ayudado

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Fogonazo, Cacho, que tal? Les comento que cambié los capacitores como me dijo Fogonazo, la ganancia no la bajé todavía porque no tengo las resistencias, y el resultado es buenísimo! El ruido desapareció casi por completo. Muchísimas gracias! 
Otra consulta (espero que sea de las últimas): Qué cables me aconsejan ponerle a las placas amplificadoras? Imagino que los que van a la fuente no necesitan ser tan gruesos como los que van a las bases de los TR de potencia. Es así?
Muchas gracias por todo! Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Los cables que van de la fuente a la placa te conviene que sean de buen calibre (1,5mm2), o en su defecto 2 mas finos en paralelo para cada una de las 3 conexiones +, - y GND.
Piensa que la corriente de colector, proviene de tu fuente, o sea que para llegar al colector de tus transistores, salió desde la fuente a través del cable de alimentación de la placa.

La entrada con cabe blindado (Con malla)

Cuando ajustes el valor de la resistencia de realimentación te quedará un amplificador de buena calidad.

Y gracias por comentar como te fue.


----------



## david2009

hola alguien save cuales son los componentes que van en el  pre de tonos. o si tienen el esquema pra armarlo

sancacho tenes el esquema del pre ,para armarlo por que no veo bien los valores de los componentes, de uno que yo tengo que saque de aca.


----------



## Cacho

david2009 dijo:


> sancacho tenes el esquema del pre ,para armarlo por que no veo bien los valores de los componentes, de uno que yo tengo que saque de aca.


Con lo que me costó que me descanonizaran...
Más allá de lo del nick, ¿de qué pre me hablás?

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Otra vez  hola  a todos ..hace dias pregunte por aqui que si se podia probar el ampli sin trs de salida y os comento lo que pasa haber si con la respuesta aprendo mas  :
Con una lampara conectada en serie con +vcc ...cuando le di tension al ampli se encendia un poco y se empezaron a recalentar las resistencias de 150 Ohm. 2 wts. de los trs tip 41 y tip 42 esas resistencias van a la linea de parlante...
Me podriais decir si voy bien o mal ...y en su caso que debo hacer o comprobar ya que repase el circuito 10 veces y no veo nada mal ..
Ante todo muchas graciassssssssssssss


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Otra vez  hola  a todos ..hace dias pregunte por aqui que si se podia probar el ampli sin trs de salida y os comento lo que pasa haber si con la respuesta aprendo mas  :
> Con una lampara conectada *en serie con +vcc* ..........


*Vas Mal,* léete esta forma de probar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
Luego comenta.


----------



## LUILLIMX

FOGONAZO gracias por tu atencion pero si tengo problemas y el primero es con el idioma latino ya que no lo soy ..aclaro cuando dice intercala una lamparita de 25  watss .en la alimentacion quiere decir antes del trafo.en alterna despues o en continua ...esa es la primera duda...? serias tan amable de decirme..?


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> FOGONAZO gracias por tu atencion pero si tengo problemas y el primero es con el idioma latino ya que no lo soy ..aclaro cuando dice intercala una lamparita de 25  watss .en la alimentacion quiere decir antes del trafo.en alterna despues o en continua ...esa es la primera duda...? serias tan amable de decirme..?


*Antes del transformador.*
Entre el transformador (Bobinado Primario) y la línea de alimentación eléctrica domiciliaria.

Si aclaras que idioma empleas podríamos ver de entendernos mejor.

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo.........Lo probare asi y ante todo gracias por tu atencion y tu tiempo


----------



## KERLY

quemas compañeros del foro una pregunta?
1- si tengo una etapa de potencia con dos Q por ejemplo el 2SC3858 y el 2SA1494 con las siguientes caracteristicas .
c-b-200v     c-e-200v    Ic-17A   y   W-200w  

2-y el enunciado del diagrama me dice  que es de 200w, con alimentacion de 60+60DC MAX 

3- la pregunta es ¿ los 200w salen repartido entre los des Q de potencia 100w en el 2SC3858 Y 100w en el 2SA1494  ESTOY EN LO CORECTO  O NO


----------



## Victor Usuga

Compañero hay adjunto el PCB del pre amplificador de ladelec monofonico, espero que le pueda servir a  alguien.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo ..ante todo que tengas un buen dia y despues te dire que gracias a tus instrucciones pues arranco perfectamente bien ya pondre aqui las fotos  para que las veais pues creo que encima me esta quedando bonito
y ahora para teneros un poco ocupados  tengo que hacer la misma pero para la via de agudos y se me ocurre que con la misma alimentacion y solo poniendo 1 trs por rama podria dar los 50 0 60 wats ..seria posible asi o tendria que hacerle algun cambio..?
Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Fogonazo ..ante todo que tengas un buen dia y despues te dire que gracias a tus instrucciones pues arranco perfectamente bien ........


 
Gracias a ti por comentar, me alegro que te funcionara y espero fotos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Buenas tardes a todos y en especial a fogonazo que fue el que me ayudo  por fin lo acabe y aqui estan las fotos  ya terminado el ampli sin distorsion y mucha limpieza de sonido gracias estaremos en contacto para mas proyectitos


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, aqui les dejo el circuito que he tratado de copiar, si ustedes ven que el circuito vale la pena y si es potente pues ojala lo puedan hacer trabajar como deve ser, este es un circuito sacado del integrado STK 3122. el circuito se abre con proteus 6.


----------



## huki

amigos tengo una consulta.consegui un transformador toroidal de 43+43vac por 10amp. y la consulta es ¿si o si nesecito los 50+50vac para el amplificador de 400w?, si con este de 43+43 me da 860w eso me alcansaria para hacerlo stereo. pregunta esto por que la verdad no lo se.


----------



## Fogonazo

huki dijo:


> amigos tengo una consulta.consegui un transformador toroidal de 43+43vac por 10amp. y la consulta es ¿si o si nesecito los 50+50vac para el amplificador de 400w?,


43Vca te dan rectificados y filtrados unos *+- 60VCC*, el amplificador trabaja con *75Vcc* por rama.


> si con este de 43+43 me da 860w eso me alcansaria para hacerlo stereo. pregunta esto por que la verdad no lo se.


Como *NO* vas a tener la tensión de alimentación correcta el amplificador te va a entregar bastante menos potencia, supongamos unos 300W por canal, le sumamos unos 140W de pérdidas de rendimiento (Por canal) tenemos que el amplificador estéreo va a consumir unos *300W + 300W + 140W + 140W = 880W.*
En realidad, va a consumir un poco más que esto, pero supongo que no lo tendrás siempre a máxima potencia.

Sip, tu transformador va a funcionar.

Algo más de info:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## huki

gracias por responder fogonazo.y les dejo un esquema que encontre para que lo analicen,,,700wrms/4ohm y 500wrms/8ohm.+/-70 por 16amp stereo.tambien un retardo de encendido y protector,bueno despues me cuentan si funciona o no.saludos


----------



## castro

compañeros; tengo una duda con respecto al integrado que usa el circuito preamplificador de tonos de ladelec; si usa un TL084  o TL082...gracias por todo


----------



## gisandrz

Hola Castro, es el TL084, y anda muy bien.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Hola de nuevo , quisiera que alguien si es posible me documentara que opciones de deben dar para que la resistencia que va justo en el Katodo de los dos diodos en serie se queme ...Muchas gracias ante todo espero sus respuestas graciasssssss


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Hola de nuevo , quisiera que alguien si es posible me documentara que opciones de deben dar para que la resistencia que va justo en el Katodo de los dos diodos en serie se queme ...Muchas gracias ante todo espero sus respuestas graciasssssss


Mira si no tienes invertido el TIP41 con el TIP42 o mal conectados, verifica con el datasheet si las patas se encuentran en el lugar correcto.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira si no tienes invertido el TIP41 con el TIP42 o mal conectados, verifica con el datasheet si las patas se encuentran en el lugar correcto.


Fogonazo gracias  ....el caso es que estaba funcionando bien ,no se calentaban hasta que le puse a 4 Ohm...y en unos 15 mn salio ardiendo....


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> .......el caso es que estaba funcionando bien ,no se calentaban hasta que le puse a 4 Ohm...y en unos 15 mn salio ardiendo....


Ese dato NO lo habías mencionado *"antes" *

Este amplificador no lleva ajustes, pero ponerlo en funcionamiento según esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
No le haría nada mal, verifica que cosas se te quemaron reemplaza las mismas y efectúa el procedimiento de control.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese dato NO lo habías mencionado *"antes" *
> 
> Este amplificador no lleva ajustes, pero ponerlo en funcionamiento según esto:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> No le haría nada mal, verifica que cosas se te quemaron reemplaza las mismas y efectúa el procedimiento de control.


Gracias Fogonazo ...lo hare y te cuento ...
Me asalta una gran duda  en el esquema original en la etapa de salida los emisores de los PNP van a SP y en este foro  vi que es mejor que lleven hay la resistencia de carga de 0.22 y por consiguiente los colectores a - VCC...
La pregunta es como funcionan mejor y que diferencia hay ..? muchisimas gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cacho

Por acá, palabras clave "complementario", "*cuasi complementario*", "Sziklai" y "Darlington" (las negritas están por algo ).

Las resistencias siempre van al emisor, pero no siempre los emisores van a la salida. Hay etapas de salida que son un poquito distintas 

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá, palabras clave "complementario", "*cuasi complementario*", "Sziklai" y "Darlington" (las negritas están por algo ).
> 
> Las resistencias siempre van al emisor, pero no siempre los emisores van a la salida. Hay etapas de salida que son un poquito distintas
> 
> Saludos


Buenos dios de nuevo  contestando a cacho te dire que  no se que quieres decir  con esto ..Por acá, palabras clave "complementario", "*cuasi complementario*", "Sziklai" y "Darlington" (las negritas están por algo )..no lo entiendo ...osea que mejor me lo explicas con manzanitas jejejejej
 y realmente la pregunta es  que cual de todos los esquemas puestos en este foro es el bueno por que hay muchos y variados y ya uno que no entiende mucho se pierde  unos traen las resistencias en el emisor de los PNP y otros en los colestores ..la pregunta es cual es tecnicamente la diferencia electronica ...Ante todo muchas gracias este foro es divino


----------



## Cacho

Con frutitas... La naranja es el buscador del foro y las distintas variedades de manzanas son las distintas topologías de salida de los amplificadores.

La manzana verde es la salida _cuasi complementaria_ (poné eso en la naranja buscadora y tendrás más info) en la que se usan transistores del mismo tipo en ambas ramas (usualmente son NPN).
La manzana roja es la salida complementaria, en la que cada rama tiene un tipo de transistores. Ponemos _complementario _en la naranja que encuentra información y sale más data.

Dentro de estas manzanas rojas (complementarias) hay dos variedades: Una que se llama Darlington y otra que se llama Sziklai. En la primera son los emisores los que van "hacia la salida" y en la segunda, los colectores. Siguiendo el mismo orden, tenemoslos NPN manejando la rama positiva y PNP en la negativa en el primer caso, mientras que en las otras manzanitas están los PNP manejando la positiva y los NPN en la negativa.

Paseá un poco por el foro que se ha hablado de estas cosas varias veces ya (y la naranja buscadora es buena, hasta tiene vitamina C ).
Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas a todos. Les comento que ya terminé de armar el chasis y de colocar todo dentro. Me disponía a conectar todo cuando cometí el error: conecté el V+ y el V- de una de las placas al revés :s Como recientemente habia probado el circuito antes de ponerlo en el chasis, los capacitores seguían cargados por lo que se quemó uno de los transistores de potencia y el TIP41. Fue sólo un instante; ni bien saltó el chispazo lo desconecté, menos de un segundo. Cambié los transistores quemados y lo probé. Ahora el TIP41 calienta mucho y se escucha con distorsión al subir el volumen. Alguna idea de que más se pudo haber quemado? Yo no encuentro nada. Además cuando desconecto el ampli, aun a volumen bajo, el sonido se apaga en seguida (siendo que antes al mismo volumen, seguía sonando cerca de un minuto despues de desconectarlo). Agradezco cualquier opinión.
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas, por fin me quedó tiempo para volver por estos lugares, ya me hacia falta el foro.

para el compañero roberto: Revisa bien la etapa de potencia y los driver finales, etapa de fuente de corriente, alguno pudo haber quedado con fugas y por eso suena distorcionado, los C2229 son bastante delicados revisalos tambien, mide si no te aparecen tensiones DC en la salida del ampli, o si con la serie puesta se te cae algunos de las dos ramas.

Saludos.


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas a todos. 
Oscar muchas gracias por contestar. Mis conocimientos son bastante escasos; no se como puedo revisar los transistores. Yo medí con el multímetro en la posición de diodos (que suena cuando hay conductividad) las patas de todos los transistores. Comparé los valores con los de la otra placa, que anda bien y son bastante similares. No se qué más puedo hacer. Lo de la DC no me animo a hacerlo ya que el TIP41 calienta muy rápido y no lo quiero quemar. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

No basta solamente con medir si hay continuidad, porque el transistor puede quedar estropeado y el multimetro no te va a pitar.

Sigue estos pasos para medir los transistores:

1- coloca el multimetro en la posicion de diodo.

2- desconecta del circuito el transistor a medir.

3- suponiendo que sea un tipo NPN (2sc3858 y tip41), coloca la punta roja del multimetro en la pata 1 (base) y la negra en la pata 2 (colector), debe mostrarte un valor entre 300 y 400.

4- coloca la punta roja del multimetro en la pata 1 (base) y la negra en la pata 3 (emisor), debe mostrarte un valor entre 300 y 400.

5- coloca la punta negra del multimetro en la pata 1 (base) y la roja en la pata 2 (colector), debe mostrarte un valor muy alto (fuera de rango o sin continuidad)

6- coloca la punta negra del multimetro en la pata 1 (base) y la roja en la pata 3 (emisor), debe mostrarte un valor muy alto (fuera de rango o sin continuidad)

7- mide entre las patas 2 y 3 (colector y emisor) debe mostrarte un valor muy alto (fuera de rango o sin continuidad) sin importar la pocision de las puntas.

Para transistores tipo PNP (tip 42 y 2sa1494) el procedimiento es el mismo, solo se invierten la pocision de las puntas, por ejemplo:

coloca la punta negra del multimetro en la pata 1 (base) y la roja en la pata 2 (colector), debe mostrarte un valor entre 300 y 400.

Haz las mediciones y nos cuentas, te recomiendo medir muy bien la etapa de potencia y de driver finales, el daño puede estar ahi.

Cualquier otra duda, nos preguntas

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Muchas gracias Oscar, muy clara la explicación. Medí todos los transistores. Me dan como me dijiste excepto que donde tiene que dar entre 300 y 400 me dan entre 600 y 800. Y uno de los de potencia (estoy usando MJ21194 versión cuasicomplmentaria) me da siempre fuera de rango. Lo raro es que ese tr no estaba conectado al momento del chispazo. Asi que tambien tiene que haber una falla en la placa. Estarán mal los valores esos? Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## christiann

Buenas, después de mucho tiempo retomé este proyecto, y ahora amplifica pero...

A bajísimo volumen de entrada, suena bien , al subir un poco se escucha distorsionado y mucho, no es ruido, ya escuché el audio que subió un usuario , y estoy convencido de que es distorsión.

La fuente está entregando 50 + 50 y en un momento tuve que comprobar que los TrS estén en buen estado por lo que ahora sólo tengo un par de 2sc3858 a la salida. Lo probé 10 minutos y no explotó nada así que voy bien.

Por ahí leí que un usuario cambió la resistencia de realimentación de 68k a 39k , y le fue bárbaro con este tema. Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## Nemesis

tambien revisa uno que otro condensador electrolitico men! saludos.


----------



## roberto_in

Buenas a todos, que tal? Una pregunta teórica, ya que estuve leyendo en varios lados y no pude comprender bien: Si tengo una salida cuasicomplementaria que entrega por ej. 200W rms. Cada uno de los tr de potencia maneja esos 200W o cada uno maneja 100W por amplificar solo un semi ciclo cada uno? 
Otra cosa, sobre el TIP41 que calienta: probé la placa sin conectar los tr de potencia, aplicando señal en la entrada y pude comprobar que sólo calienta cuando le conecto el parlante (lo conecté en B+, donde iria la base del primer tr de potencia). A alguien se le ocurre que puede estar mal? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

roberto_in dijo:


> Una pregunta teórica... Si tengo una salida cuasicomplementaria que entrega por ej. 200W rms. Cada uno de los tr de potencia maneja esos 200W o cada uno maneja 100W por amplificar solo un semi ciclo cada uno?


Un poco *por acá,* otro poco *por acá* y algo de aplicación *por acá.*

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in

Cacho un millon de gracias! y disculpá que siga molestando, pero si entendi bien creo que estoy en el horno. Usando tus cuentas: alimento las tarjetas con +-70V (de un trafo de 50+50 1000VA), por lo que Imax para 8ohm es 8.75A. Entonces teniendo en cuenta lo del desfasaje tendría que manejar 306W. En cada canal uso sólo un MJ21194 para la rama positiva y otro igual para la negativa. El TR es de 250W o sea que no me alcanza. No creo que pueda agregarle otro par de transistores a cada canal: hay entonces alguna forma de limitar la potencia para que aguanten los TR? Disculpá que quiera cerciorarme pero es que estos cálculos me cuestan. Muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Primero, de nada.
Segundo, tu situación se conoce como E.A.H.: Estás Al Horno.

+-70V no son ningún chiste, y manejarlos con un solo transistor es menos divertido todavía.
Los 306W que calculaste como pico de disipación (redondeemos en 300W) son correctos y responden al peor de los casos posibles. Eso es lo que se usa para calcular los disipadores. Hasta ahí vamos bien.

Todo lo demás es lo que califica a tu situación como E.A.H.: Primero, la disipación, que podrá ser menor y digamos que en una situación más real puede rondar los 200W sin que sea algo raro, por lo que habrás de releer aquello del power derating y calcular el problema en que te encontrarás si el transistor llega a los ~55ºC o más.
Las papas para el horno se sirven con SOA al plato. Releé lo que hay sobre el tema en los links y fijate cómo vas a andar con eso (ya te adelanto que vas mal en ese costado).

¿Cómo solucionar los problemas estos?
Simple: Hacés el camino inverso con las limitaciones de la etapa de salida y calculás cuál es la máxima tensión de alimentación que podés manejar con sólo un transistor por rama.
Con eso calculado, sacás las corrientes y te vas al gráfico de la SOA. Si cumple, listo. Si no, acomodás de ese lado y recalculás la tensión (va a se más baja todavía) y ahora sí ya está.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, quedevo hacer si al conectar una etapa de potencia en modo puente se me queman los transistores, la verdad es que la estoy trabajando solo con dos transistores por canal y con una tension de +70 -70 al conectarla en modo puente aumenta mucho la potencia pero se me quemaron los transistores, sera por que tengo solo dos por salida? devo aumentar la cantidad de transistores? para una carga de 4 ohm cuantos transistores devo poner alimentadola con la tension antes mencionada


----------



## aldemarar

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, quedevo hacer si al conectar una etapa de potencia en modo puente se me queman los transistores, la verdad es que la estoy trabajando solo con dos transistores por canal y con una tension de +70 -70 al conectarla en modo puente aumenta mucho la potencia pero se me quemaron los transistores, sera por que tengo solo dos por salida? devo aumentar la cantidad de transistores? para una carga de 4 ohm cuantos transistores devo poner alimentadola con la tension antes mencionada


 

compañero me imagino que ya revisaste el vias y la corriente de reposo de tu amplificador si todo esto esta bien debes seguir con polarisar bien los parlantes ya que en btl una salida del amplificador es la positiva y la otra es la negativa lo otro que deves haser es bajar el voltage de la fuente si quieres usar solo dos transistores por targeta te recomiendo de 45 a 50v y si quieres usar los 70 deves colocar mas transistores


----------



## adrian2008

amigos la verdad estapa yo la he trabajado en configuracion normal con 2 transistores por salida a 4ohm y no le a pasado nada me ha funcionado sin problemas utilizo el 2sc3858 y un buen disipador, medicen que si quiero trabajarla en modo puente no devo bajar de 8ohm la carga pero si quisiera hacerlo funcionaria tal vez metiendo mas transistores y cuantos devo meter para ir ala fija sin que se me ballan aquemar yo pensaba en meterle 4 transistores por canal con la tension de +70 -70 funcionara? o me recomiendan bajar el voltaje


----------



## Cacho

¿Leíste los links que te recomendó Oscar más arriba?
Hacelo, y a conciencia. Las respuestas a estas cosas que te generan dudas están ahí.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

yo te recomiendo que bajes el voltaje ya que el btl es muy destructivo si no se trabaja bien. con 50v+- en btl  es como si tubieras una salida sensilla con 100v+-


----------



## adrian2008

bueno gracias a todos lo que me respondieron y me ayudaron con mi problema, tendre encuenta lo del amigo aldemarar y bajare el voltaje ya que medicen que haci es como si trabara con +100 -100 y de paso aumentare un poco mas los tranasistores hasta donde me alcanze el bolsillo


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, amigos tengo una inquietud, por que razon en el amplificador de 400 watios unos transistores me calientan mas que los otros? lo que pasa es que lo hice con ocho transistores, cuatro por canal y la forma del disipador la dispuse en (L) al reves, puse cuatro transistores en la de abajo y otros cuatro en la de arriba y resulta que los cuatro transistores de arriba se calientan mas que los de abajo como si los transistores de arriba estubieran trabajando mas y no se por que si los transistores estan conectados en paralelo se supone que les llega la misma señal a ambos todo los use igual mismas resistencias de emisor etc, aque se deve esto como lo soluciono como hago que calienten parejo los transistores, sera que aqui estara influyendo alguna ley de electricidad que me causa esto si es asi deverdad que la electricidad es extraña, los transistores de abajo estan mas cerca ala targeta y los de arriba estan mas lejos los puentee con cables para hacer la conexion con los de abajo el trayecto no es mucho como 6 cm de distancia en cables, osea 6cm del cable que va de la base del de abajo ala base del de arriba, del colector de abajo al de arriba, etc......habra solucion para esto?.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola Adrian2008, te recomiendo que te leas unas paginas mas atras de este tema en donde se le explico a otro usuario (creo que fue el antiguo leonariu) que hacer ya que tenia el mismo problema, pueden ser varias las causas:

transistores falsos
orificios con sobresaliente

En fin, mas atras esta toda la info, buscala y nos comentas.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Ese tipo de colocacion de los transistores se deben de evitar lo mas posible, parte del calentamiento se va a la parte de arriba, en audio car se evita poner los amplificadores de cabeza esto hace que la tempeatura aumente, he imagino que ese puede ser tu poblema, otro punto es si tienes esa L de aluminio con otro disipador extra porque sino el area de enfiamiento esta demaciado chico, imagino que los tienes con ventiladores para un mejo enfiamiento, y el ultimo punto seria si ya igualaste las hfs de cada transisto, todas deben de ser lo mas parecidas entre si, y por lo que dices en tu comentario al ser los ultimos imagino que su ganancia es mas alta que los otros aparte que estan de cabeza, pudiendo tener el efecto que te comente al principio.

Porque no intentas colocarlos como los primeros, o intercalalos en la pposicion de los otros y monta de cabeza los que ya tenias primero, espero poderte ayudado cuantenos como te va.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

hola, les cuento que yo creo mas bien que tiene que ser la ganancia de los transistores, pues desmonte el disipador y lo puse normal como el otro y siguio igual, se seguian calentando mas esos, pero lo raro es que se estoy casi seguro que estos transistores son originales iguales que los otros, ya que aqui en mi ciudad los falsos no me aguantan ni 10 minutos sonando, mientras que estos no se me queman para nada, y eso que los tengo con un voltaje de +70 -70, eso es lo que me hace estar seguro que no son falsos, otra cosa les digo algo increible pues creo que los es por que me decian que no funcionaria, yo puse la etapa zener en modo puente con una carga de 12ohm y no se quemo, y el voltaje de alimentacion era de +60 -60 pero como les digo yo quiero que la disipacion de calor sea por igual en todos los transistores, ah no importa como la ponga en puente o normal secalientan mas los de arriba, digo yo, nose, talvez bienen de otra fabrica originales tambien pero con mas ganancia, el caso es que si fuera asi como redusco su ganancia? si se puede claro


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Todos los transistores estan montados firmamente, con sus micas y respectiva grasa disipadora aplicada uniformamente?

Mira que lo digo por experiencia con un amplificador de 100W

Saludos!!!


----------



## adrian2008

hola, les cuento que verifique y si el problema es de ganancia, todos los transitores no tienen ganancias iguales, los probe con la opcion que trae el multimetro esa que dice "hfe" y esto fueron los valores que me mostro para cada transistor: 13, 17, 26, 26, 26, 20, 20, 64 me imagino que son estos los beta de cada uno, pues como no tengo dinero para comprar otros, me toco fue organizarlos para obtener una dispersion de calor mas uniforme en cada disipador, y lo que no entiendo es por que pasa esto por que tanta diferencia en los betas, los transistores para mi son originales son los 2sc3858 y como les digo los truchos se me queman en un instante, estos me aguantan enormemente, aunq ue tienen estas diferencias, ah y la verdad no se si estare mal, pero intente bajar la ganancia de cada transistor con una R y vi que en el probador me mostraba la disminucion, pero como al ir conectados en paralelo me bajaba la gancia del otro que estaba conectado con el, las R las ponia de base a emisor en una etapa de potencia quasi, sera que si bajaba la ganancia, o estoy mal


----------



## LUILLIMX

Muy buenos dias a todos espero que me puedan ayudar pues he desmontado todos los trs. 4 veces y estan bien pero me sigue ocurriendo lo siguiente con 100mv en la entrada a 1 Khz se desplaza la señal B con referencia a la A y a 145 la señal se convierte en casi triangular ...alguien me puede decir por que me esta pasando esto si ya revise todo mil veces ....el consumo es normal.no se calienta nada

faltaron las fotos aqui estan gracias


----------



## Cacho

Con respecto a las ganancias individuales de los transistores...
No son algo tan crítico ni nada que vaya a provocar semejantes problemas a menos que el ampli esté trabajando MUY cerca del límite.
A quien crea lo contrario lo invito a argumentar (seriamente y no con el ejemplo de un primo que se construyó un...) el porqué.
Adrián, olivdate de las ganancias como fuente de tus problemas. El asunto es seguro que no está ahí.
Más bien andá por el lado de una oscilación que te esté apareciendo o algún condensador que esté pasado de tensión y deja pasar tensión continua (los clásicos son los Miller). Y ya que menciono los Miller, estaría bien cambiar los de este ampli por unos de 100pf (unas páginas atrás hay información al respecto, contestando consultas de Roberto_in).

Edit: Por cierto, los 3858 dan ganancias mínimas de entre 40 y 50 (o sea que es eso o más) según el fabricante que sea. Los números que te dan suenan bastante raro para ser originales. ¿De qué marca son los tuyos?

@Luillimix, el desfasaje de la salida con respecto a la entrada es esperable. No te hagas problema por eso. Lo de la triangular... Parece que no le diera el slew rate a los transistores. Medí la señal que va a las bases de los de salida a ver si está bien.
Si esa señal no se hace triangular, el problema está en los de salida. Si da mal, es probable que esté en los drivers (si usaste la versión cuasicomplementeria lo más probable es que el driver "negativo" sea el que está haciendo las cosas mal).
Yo iría por ese lado.
Y como siempre... ¿Foto?

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Gracias Cacho .. tratare de contestarte en mi ignorancia por eso pregunto mucho..
esta sin trs de salida . la version es complementaria y esto solo me pasa en un lado en dos amplis iguales te pongo foto y no me admite mas de 150 mv. en la entrada pues a partir de hay se vuelve mas triangular ....gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola LUILLIMX

Primero que todo revisa que los componentes sean del valor correcto y referencias correctas, es bueno que hagas comparaciones de tension con el canal que te funciona bien para dar con el problema, revisa la pistas que no haya alguna abierta principalmente la de retroalimentacion.

Si las mediciones de tensiones dan bien, el problema es de condensadores, revisa el de retroalimentacion y los de miller, como dice cacho estos dan muchos problemas si no son de la tension adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Ante todo gracias por vuestro interes pero esto me tiene bloqueado , he medido tensiones y hay muy poca diferencia , imajino que por la tolerancia de los componentes ..aqui os dejo el multisin ya que no se cuales son los miller..decirme cuales plis
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Cacho

Hola de nuevo Luillimix.

Los Miller en tu esquema son C5 y C6. Llevarlos a un valor de 82/100pf sería una buena medida, y que por lo menos soporten 150V. Lo más simple va a ser que busques los cerámicos que soportan 500V y ya está. No te vuelvas loco buscando algo especial.

C4 y C7 también harían bien en soportar una buena tensión (150V o más para estar seguros) y pueden ser de las mismas características que los Miller. Podés jugar con ese valor inclusive y bajarlo hasta unos 100pf quizá. Fijate muy bien que no aparezcan oscilaciones si cambiás esos valores.

Lo que vi en tu foto (sin los transistores de salida) es que tenés conectada una carga al ampli. Es normal que te traiga problemas eso.
Desconectá la carga y poné en su lugar el osciloscopio para ver si sigue la deformación. Los Miller pueden hacerte perder (y de hecho lo hacen) slew rate, pero tendrían que ser muy grandes para que su efecto se viera así como mostraste en las fotos de las ondas que posteaste.

Una pregunta nomás: ¿Tenés dos amplis y sólo uno de ellos te hace esto o en ambos se da la misma distorsión en los semiciclos negativos?

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Cacho dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Luillimix.
> 
> Los Miller en tu esquema son C5 y C6. Llevarlos a un valor de 82/100pf sería una buena medida, y que por lo menos soporten 150V. Lo más simple va a ser que busques los cerámicos que soportan 500V y ya está. No te vuelvas loco buscando algo especial.
> 
> C4 y C7 también harían bien en soportar una buena tensión (150V o más para estar seguros) y pueden ser de las mismas características que los Miller. Podés jugar con ese valor inclusive y bajarlo hasta unos 100pf quizá. Fijate muy bien que no aparezcan oscilaciones si cambiás esos valores.
> 
> Lo que vi en tu foto (sin los transistores de salida) es que tenés conectada una carga al ampli. Es normal que te traiga problemas eso.
> Desconectá la carga y poné en su lugar el osciloscopio para ver si sigue la deformación. Los Miller pueden hacerte perder (y de hecho lo hacen) slew rate, pero tendrían que ser muy grandes para que su efecto se viera así como mostraste en las fotos de las ondas que posteaste.
> 
> Una pregunta nomás: ¿Tenés dos amplis y sólo uno de ellos te hace esto o en ambos se da la misma distorsión en los semiciclos negativos?
> 
> Saludos


Hola Cacho y muchas gracias por la contestacion ..
es solamente uno de los dos canales  y son identicos  , es sin carga ya que los finales no estan puestos por precaucion 
hare lo que me recomiendas y te dire


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para comprobar lo de los miller, puedes retirarlos todos y hacer las pruebas con el osciloscopio y asi comprobaras si ellos te estan causando problemas, como te dije anteriormente tambien revisa el condensador de retroalimentacion.

Si hecho esto sigue el problema, entonces el daño puede ser un semiconductor en fuga.

Saludos.

PD: durante las pruebas no hay algun componente que se te caliente de manera anormal.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Muy buenos dias a todos y en especial a los que me hecharon una mano les estoy muy agradecido y esto ayuda a querer seguir haciendo mayores y mejores proyectos ...la solucion como deciais eran los condensadores o mejor dicho uno de ellos que va al 2229 ...puse el mismo valor y enseguida cambio el problema ..os mando una foto de como se ve con 361 Mv. en la entrada la señal es perfecta a mi entender 
muchisimas gracias a todos....


----------



## Cacho

Sí señor, se ve como debe ser esa onda.
Felicitaciones por el arreglo, de nada por lo que me corresponda y ahora, a disfrutar de tu ampli.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Buenos días gente, después de luchar de una manera tremenda con este ampli, pude hacerlo sonar, casi como debe.
Ahora mismo lo tengo con dos transistores de salida, por una cuestión temporal de prolijidad
.Si le doy sonido desde la pc( como salida de linea) , se escucha muy mal, en cambio si lo conecto desde mi celular, se escucha bien, supongo que será un tema de impedancias.

El punto es que al ponerlo a un poco menos de la mitad de volumen, empieza a distorsionar la señal, y se calienta el Tip41, sin quedar más opción que apagarlo.

Revisé las pistas y no encuentro nada fuera de lugar, chequeé mediante probador de diodos, los Tr de salida, los diodos , e incluso los tips, y no encuentro nada raro.Cambié dos de los tres caps electrolíticos también y nada.

Lo único que le cambié al ampli fue la resistencia que regula el Zener( Cacho's copyright), para poder tener una corriente de offset óptima, en éste caso es de 8mv. La fuente tiene 14000uF por rama y  entrega 50v y 3A por rama. 

En este momento no puedo subir imágenes, pero pueden guiarme un poco  con esta info que les di?


----------



## LUILLIMX

Oye cacho y perdona mi insistencia ..pero aqui me asalta una duda  y es como saber la potencia max que se le debe dar  saliendo del simulador osea en directo teniendo en cuenta que los disipadores son buenos y grandes y con ventiladores..?

osea segun la forma de onda es buena pero si le meto esos Mv se revienta seguro pues segun el simulador estaria dando 370 wts con una pareja de trs  y 259 con dos parejas...como hago para saber hasta donde puedo llegar..? 
como siempre muchas gracias y ya lo estoy acabando y estoy la verdad muy contento pues suena de maravilla....


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:


> Si le doy sonido desde la pc( como salida de linea) , se escucha muy mal, en cambio si lo conecto desde mi celular, se escucha bien, supongo que será un tema de impedancias.


Nop, impedancias seguro que no. Más bien es un lindo bucle de masas o problemas en el diseño de la fuente. Revisá más atrás el tema que Roberto_in estaba con un asunto similar hace un tiempo.
La otra opción es que estés saturándolo. Bajá el volumen 



christiann dijo:


> El punto es que al ponerlo a un poco menos de la mitad de volumen, empieza a distorsionar la señal, y se calienta el Tip41, sin quedar más opción que apagarlo.


Por ese lado, revisá las resistencias de emisor. ¿De cuánto son las que usaste? ¿Qué colores tienen?
Y revisá también los transistores de potencia, que quizá estén jugándote una mala pasada.



LUILLIMX dijo:


> ...me asalta una duda y es como saber la potencia max que se le debe dar saliendo del simulador osea en directo teniendo en cuenta que los disipadores son buenos y grandes y con ventiladores..?


 No entendí... La potencia máxima estará dada por la tensión de alimentación y la corriente que pueda entregar la fuente y limitada por lo que puedan manejar los transistores de salida. Eso habrá que revisarlo en el caso particular de tu ampli para determinarlo con certeza.


Saludos


----------



## christiann

Antes que nada, leyendo un poco me di cuenta de un error en la fuente, no le puse los capacitores de desacople.

Las resistencias de los emisores son de 150 Ohm(marrón-verde-marrón), también acabo de revisar todos los transistores según posteó un usuario anteriormente, y no encontré nada, ayer detecté continuidad entre el disipador y uno de los Tr de salida, y ya lo solucioné, como para ir descartando.

Aah me oldivaba de un punto muy importante, la única manera que tengo de probar los capacitores de la fuente es mediante el tester en posición de voltaje. Según tengo entendido, al medir, los capacitores se cargan hasta cierto punto, y luego bajan lentamente.
En mi caso una rama de los caps llega a -4.5V  y desciende lentamente, mientras que la otra llega a poco más de -1V.Ya me veo cambiando los caps de fuente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

christiann dijo:


> Si le doy sonido desde la pc( como salida de linea) , se escucha muy mal, en cambio si lo conecto desde mi celular, se escucha bien, supongo que será un tema de impedancias.


 
Hola christiann, no conectes el ampli directamente a la salida de linea, mejor conecta los altavoces de tu PC y por la salida de audifonos que ellos traen conectas la entrada de audio de tu amplificador.

Te lo digo porque hace un tiempo tuve un problema con mi sonido y teniendo mezclador despues de la salida de linea los amplificadores no me daban el maximo rendimiento y ademas se escuchaba feo, lo que pasa es que al parecer las tarjetas de sonido onboard no ofrecen la suficiente amplitud para exitar directamente una etapa de alta potencia, por eso se les ha de acompañar de un preamplificador como por ejemplo la salida de audifonos de tus altavoces de PC (Traen un chip TDA con una ganancia altisima).

Con la tarjeta de sonido Sound Blaster no me pasa esto.

Haz la prueba y nos comentas.

Saludos....


----------



## Cacho

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> ...no conectes el ampli directamente a la salida de linea...
> Te lo digo porque [...] al parecer las tarjetas de sonido onboard no ofrecen la suficiente amplitud para exitar directamente una etapa de alta potencia...


Eso es una verdad indiscutible, pero en este caso dudo que aplique. Fijate en la ganancia que tiene este bicho: ¡122!.
Con 0,57Vp ya tenés la máxima salida trabajando con +-70V.


christiann dijo:


> Antes que nada, leyendo un poco me di cuenta de un error en la fuente, no le puse los capacitores de desacople.


Desacoplá nomás con unos ceramicos de 100/220nf. Podés soldarlos del lado de abajo de la placa, en los terminales del último condensador electrolítico.


christiann dijo:


> ...detecté continuidad entre el disipador y uno de los Tr de salida, y ya lo solucioné, como para ir descartando.


Buenísimo. ¿Sigue calentando el TIP?.


christiann dijo:


> En mi caso una rama de los caps llega a -4.5V  y desciende lentamente, mientras que la otra llega a poco más de -1V.Ya me veo cambiando los caps de fuente


Ahí tenés algo raro. No deberías tener tensiones negativas en las dos ramas. O algo falla o la medición está mal hecha (y es raro que tengas tan poc tensión).

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Voy a probar con la salida de los auriculares.

Me expresé mal en la cuestión de la fuente, lo que quise poner es que con la fuente totalmente desconectada, mido con el tester para tener una idea del estado de los capacitores, y ahí obtengo esos valores. Recién llegué de la facultad, así que me acomodo y ya empiezo a chequear el ampli.

PD: hasta ayer, el tip41 calentaba, y descubrí que la temperatura es directamente proporcional al volumen de entrada, es decir que cuando calienta, bajo el volumen y enseguida baja la temperatura


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:


> ...con la fuente totalmente desconectada, mido con el tester para tener una idea del estado de los capacitores, y ahí obtengo esos valores.


Ahhhhhora sí.
Entonces puede ser nomás... Olvidate de lo que decía másarriba.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Conseguí dos caps mexicanos(abundan en equipos viejos) de 2500uF, que no es lo indicado pero están en buen estado y para la ocasión me sirvieron.

Así que lo que hice fue usar estos caps en la fuente y el resultado fue el mismo.El tip41 comienza a calentarse y bueno, lo mismo de siempre.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

christiann dijo:


> .El tip41 comienza a calentarse y bueno, lo mismo de siempre.


 
Hola christiann, no es normal que un driver se te caliente mas que el otro asi que debe haber algun problema, te recomiendo que simules el amplificador en algun simulador de tu preferencia y compares las tensiones DC de la simulacion con los valores medidos en la realidad (Vbias, Ibias, Vce en transistores, etc...), sobretodo en la parte de drivers, asi te ahorras algo de tiempo buscando la falla.

Saludos....


----------



## christiann

No se me había ocurrido, cuando pueda consigo alguno y lo simulo. El crocodile clips me sirve no?


----------



## Fogonazo

christiann dijo:


> .....Así que lo que hice fue usar estos caps en la fuente y el resultado fue el mismo.*El tip41 comienza a calentarse* y bueno, lo mismo de siempre.


Eso puede ser síntoma de que los 2SC3858 de la rama positiva *NO* están funcionando y el TIP41 está haciendo el trabajo de ellos.
Si desconectas el emisor del TIP41 y la resistencia de 150 Ohms, mides resistencia entre donde "Antes" estaba el emisor y salida de parlantes deberías tener unos 700 Ohms, verifica esto.


----------



## christiann

Mmm aver si entendí.
Desconecto el puente que hay entre el emisor del Tip41 y la resistencia de 150 Ohms.
Después desconecto la respectiva resistencia, y mido la resistencia que hay entre la pista de la que toma corriente dicha resistencia (sería la base positiva de los Tr de salida) y la salida de parlantes.

Es así o no entendí ni medio?


----------



## Fogonazo

christiann dijo:


> ....Es así o no entendí ni medio?


Entendiste bien

Edit:
¿ Que transistores empleaste en la salida ?


----------



## christiann

No me marca nada, probé de todas las maneras posibles y nada.

Usé los 2sc3858.

Probé desde los puntos amarillos hacia el punto verde y viceversa.


----------



## Fogonazo

christiann dijo:


> No me marca nada, probé de todas las maneras posibles y nada.....


Entonces por ay viene el problema:
Si no tienes continuidad entre las bases de los 2SC3858 y la salida de parlantes es indicio de:
1) Resistencias de emisor abiertas (Las de 0,22 Ohms 5W).
2) Ambos transistores abiertos.
3) Algo muy mal conectado.

Prueba continuidad directo sobre los transistores Base-Emisor 700 Ohms (O menos)

Edit
¿ De donde sacaste el diseño de la PCB ?


----------



## christiann

Encontré algo, la resistencia de .33 Ohm que va al emisor del Tr de V+ , está en corto, me parece que esto sale andando!!

Ya me pongo a conectar todo como se debe y comento como me fue, gracias a todos.


RESULTADO:

El tip41 ni se mosquea, no puedo probarlo como quisiera por la hora pero bueno, yo creo que está funcionando como debe, así que mañana lo pruebo bien y les cuento.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Verifica muy bien eso, para el multímetro, esas resistencias parecen cortos por su baja resistencia (<1Ohm).


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es normal que te marque corto porque estas resistencias tienen muy bajo valor, el problema seria si te marcaran abiertas.

Mirando tu pcb, veo que estas usando una version cuasicomplementaria.

La prueba que te recomendo cacho debes hacerla con los trs de potencia conectados al driver, si no, es logico que no te resultara la medicion, otra cosa, la punta roja del multrimetro al pin donde se conecta la base de los trs de +VCC y la negra en la salida del driver.

Saludos...

PD: deberias tratar de sacar algunas fotos para poder orientarte mejor.


----------



## christiann

La prueba que hice fue con el probador de diodos a ambos extremos de las resistencias de .33 Ohms.
La que me marcó continuidad (la del emisor del Tr de V-) estaba en buen funcionamiento, mientras que la del Tr de V+ no me marcaba nada, entonces la cambié y aparentemente ahora funciona bien.

Mañana lo voy a poder probar, si surgen problemas me vengo con fotos,mediciones,etc.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ahhhh que bien, entonces eso era tu problema.

De todas formas comentanos como te fue.

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De donde sacaste el diseño de la PCB ?


Parece el PCB que hizo Carlitosferar hace un tiempo para este ampli.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

10 puntos gente, 10 puntos!!!

Ahora tengo que ponerle el otro par de Tr a la salida, y mandarlo a un gabinete, y espero mañana empezar con el pre del Gallien Krueger 400rb.Cuando avance un poco cuelgo un par de fotos.

Efectivamente, la placa que usé es la que empleó carlitosferar en su tutorial, y gracias a él continué con este ampli.

Saludos!


----------



## christiann

Me surgió una duda: el disipador.

Ahora tengo un disipador para cada par de transistores, o sea dos de los dorados. No me da mucha confianza qué les parece?

Una alternativa que tengo es usar el disipador negro para los 4 Tr, irá bien?


----------



## huki

amigos una pregunta.puedo poner las resistencias de 0.27ohm/5w ya que las de 0.22ohm/5w no las puedo conseguir.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

christiann dijo:


> Me surgió una duda: el disipador.......



Ver el archivo adjunto 31225​
¿ Que esa extraña mezcla de disipadores y transistores ?



huki dijo:


> amigos una pregunta.puedo poner las resistencias de 0.27ohm/5w ya que las de 0.22ohm/5w no las puedo conseguir.gracias


No hay problema.



Cacho dijo:


> Parece el PCB que hizo Carlitosferar hace un tiempo para este ampli.....


Esto me pasa por ponerme a opinar en un post que no había leído.

Saludos "Totales"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

christiann dijo:


> Me surgió una duda: el disipador.
> 
> Ahora tengo un disipador para cada par de transistores, o sea dos de los dorados. No me da mucha confianza qué les parece?
> 
> Una alternativa que tengo es usar el disipador negro para los 4 Tr, irá bien?


 
Con cuanta tension lo estas alimentando?

De todas formas me parecen algo pequeños.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:


> Me surgió una duda: el disipador.
> Ahora tengo un disipador para cada par de transistores, o sea dos de los dorados. No me da mucha confianza qué les parece?
> Una alternativa que tengo es usar el disipador negro para los 4 Tr, irá bien?


Por acá tenés cómo saber si está bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Saludos


----------



## christiann

En ese post un usuario usa los 2SC2922, con encapsulado MT-200, y los alimenta con 45v, en condiciones muy parecidas a las mías. Para dos transistores el disipador ZD42(en mi foto es el negro) cumple de sobra. Así que creo que sería cuestión de probar si sirve para 4, obviamente voy a poner un cooler tirando aire del exterior hacia el disipador.

Fíjense la disposición del ampli, la generosa parte de adelante la guardo para el pre Gallien Krueger 400rb, que ocupa 30 x 7 cm más la fuente. Para decidir que disipador dejar voy a tener que hacer la prueba así
 que necesito que me digan si ambas disposiciones son correctas.

PD: ignoren cualquier desastre en el cableado, las conexiones las voy a hacer a todas desde cero.


----------



## Cacho

Leé el link que te dejé en el post anterior...
Te va a sacar las dudas sobre el tamaño del disipador (o por lo menos te va a enseñar a calcularlo) y te va a aclarar cómo se ubican,para que sepas si lo que hiciste está bien o no.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Entonces me quedaría:

V= 48
Corriente max=48 V/8 Ohms= 6A
Potencia máxima= 24V * 6A= 144w
Potencia disipada=144/8= 18W
T ambiente= 50ºC
R mica=2ºC
R junction-case=0.5ºC/W
Tj=150º

(120ºC-50ºC)/(18W- 0.5ºC/W- 2ºC/W) = 4.5ºC/W

Mi disipador color negro tiene una R de 0.92ºC/W, así que basta para un par de transistores. Ahora, para cuatro , tendría que probar colocando en una mitad del disipador un Tr de la rama positiva y un Tr de la rama negativa, y lo mismo en la otra mitad. Ya que ambos pares no trabajan al mismo tiempo, de esta manera distribuyo mejor el calor generado.

En cuanto pueda penetrar el aluminio pongo manos a la obra.


----------



## christiann

Estuve parado unos días para conseguir este disipador, si sirve o no tendré que darme cuenta. No podía penetrarlo porque el taladro estaba funcionando al revés, juro que no me vuelve a pasar

En una foto se puede ver la disposición del ampli, obviamente está todo debidamente aislado para no tener ningún corto y para que haya un solo punto a masa. También voy a incorporar un cooler tirando aire al medio del disipador.

En la última está el dibujo del frente, qué les parece?

Ahora tengo que comprar los componentes del pre, y después le voy a agregar un compresor, el orange squeezer. Al final de todo es muy probable le ponga un soft start y un speaker enable para que el encendido y el apagado sea más... grato.

Saludos gente!


----------



## moiskey2

Hola saludos..
Tengo una pequeña duda e estado siguiendo este amplificador ase mucho tiempo me e tomado el tiempo de leer todos los mensajes..
Buen la duda es q*UE* los TIP 41 Y TIP42 solo tengo los TIP41A y TIP42A  y tabien el precio es más bajos...
Saludos y gracias

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/I/P/4/TIP42A.shtml


----------



## Cacho

Los TIP con sufijo _A_ no soportan la tensión necesaria. Buscá los _C_.

Si no losconseguís, andá por los MJE340/350, que soportan cómodos la tensión, pero *tené cuidado* con la disposición de patas. No es la misma que en los TIP.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Como te dice cacho los A no te soportan lo mismo que los C. Si no consigues los TIP41C puedes reemplazarlos por tip31C y tip32C.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

Acá les dejo el diagrama de la zener o sansuy que modifique para 96v+- ALBERTENCIA solo la probe con 6 transistores de potensia y la utiliso para alimentar los tuwter o brillos la ensalle a full rango y suena bien.
no la e probado para potensias grandes 
disculpen el dibujo no manejo muy bien todavia los programas para los esquematicos (edite la imagen en paint)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para todos los foreros, les dejo el PCB del amplificador zener para trabajarlo con +-96VDC, el esquema fue una colaboracion del compañero aldemarar.

Saludos.


----------



## Muertortuga

hola a todos!
jeje me anime a empesar a armar el amplificador pero tengo unas dudas:

la primera cual es la diferencia de la version complementaria y la cuasicomplementaria? (yo estoy haciendo la cuasicomplementaria)

y la otra de que valor son las resistencias de la etapa de salida? (watts y ohms)

bueno seria todo muchas gracias y saludos a todo el foro!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muertortuga dijo:


> la primera cual es la diferencia de la version complementaria y la cuasicomplementaria? (yo estoy haciendo la cuasicomplementaria)


 
Hola compañero, bienvenido al foro.

La respuesta a esa pregunta ya se ha comentado unas paginas mas atras de este tema, te aseguro que ahi esta bien explicadito.



Muertortuga dijo:


> y la otra de que valor son las resistencias de la etapa de salida? (watts y ohms)


 
Hay una forma de calcularlas, dependeria de la cantidad de transistores de salida, en un post de cacho sobre calculo de etapa de salida esta bien explicado como es el cuento.

Aunque por facilidad se colocan resistencias de 0.22 a 0.47 Ohm a 5W.


----------



## aldemarar

ALVERTENCIA   ojo como dije anteriormente que el circuito que re diseño  no lo tengo usando con esa cantidad de transistores solo lo arme con 6 para frecuencias  altas. te recomiendo colocar transistor de potencia como impulsor con resistencia de emisor de 4,7 ohmios5w y si con 20 por canal esta bien pero yo usaria 24 ya que tus parlantes son bastante potentes y debes colocar 2 transformadores bien generosos de unos 2500w


----------



## denis92

Hola tengo una fuente de +-52v en la salida y 10A de corriente
me sirve hacer este amplificador pero en stereo de 200w rms con transistores sobre una carga de 8ohm..?
funciona bien..?Comviene mas que un amplificador hecho con STK?
gracias..Ver el archivo adjunto 855


----------



## LUILLIMX

Mi opinion es que si puedes usar ese transformador perfectamente y en mi opinion tambien prefiero usar  ese esquema en complementario antes que el Hidrido


----------



## viciox

alguien ya armo la tarjeta zener????????? si funciona bien???


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> alguien ya armo la tarjeta zener????????? si funciona bien???



Funciona perfecto , que mas pruebas quieres si hay muchos de los compañeros que tienen por lo menos una funcionando para su uso personal.

Mira una stereo funcionando:



Saludos


----------



## denis92

hola aca dejo el pcb del amplificador de 200w esta incluido los dos canales y la fuente..
para el que lo quiera revisar creo que esta todo bien no le encuentro ningun error mas..
gracias


----------



## viciox

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Funciona perfecto , que mas pruebas quieres si hay muchos de los compañeros que tienen por lo menos una funcionando para su uso personal.
> 
> Mira una stereo funcionando:
> ...


no me dijiste cual es el transistor Q5 q*UE* no tiene la referencia en el pcb ni en la lista de materiales

otra pregunta, q*UE* transistores utilisa 2sa5838 solamente o con su complementario????????????


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> no me dijiste cual es el transistor Q5 q no tiene la referencia en el pcb ni en la lista de materiales
> 
> otra pregunta, q transistores utilisa 2sa5838 solamente o con su complementario????????????



Con su complementario, esta se la hice a un cliente y tenía 4 transistores por canal.

Compañero no tengo ni idea a cual Q5 te refieres ya que el PCB lo diseñe yo mismo, toma el esquema y comparalo con el PCB y asi sabras la referencia del transistor desconocido.

Mas atras me preguntaron algo parecido, creo que debe ser el transistor del regulador serie que va junto al zener, si es asi puedes usar el 2SC2229.

Saludos.


----------



## denis92

Bueno ahi subo el esquema del circuito y el PCB en formato PDF..
Gracias..


----------



## viciox

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Compañero, ese PCB no lo cree yo, pero si te puedo decir que Q5 es un tip42 y si piensas trabajar con este PCB mucho ojo con algunas pistas que las veo como muy cerca una con la otra y te puede hacer corto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Quise decir que no usé los PCB subidos por los demas compañeros si no que diseñe uno a mi gusto


buenas oscar tu tienes algun pcb distinto a este??? o es el mismo pero mejorado por ti mismo????.
otra pregunta conoces el driver de la pv500??? lo he estado buscando y no lo consigo.... me podrias ayudar???


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> Bueno ahi subo el esquema del circuito y el PCB en formato PDF..
> Gracias..



Lo estube mirando por encima y parece que todo esta bien, pero creo que estas desperdiciando mucho cobre porque te quedó bastante grande el PCB, trata de reducirla mas que tienes bastante espacio disponible. 



> buenas noches oscar tu tienes algun pcb distinto a este??? o es el mismo pero mejorado por ti mismo????.
> otra pregunta conoces el driver de la pv500??? lo he estado buscando y no lo consigo.... me podrias ayudar???



Primero que todo te pido que no dupliques mensajes porque esto va en contra de las reglas del foro :enfadado:

El PCB que diseñé es diferente porque lo hice a mi gusto.

El driver que buscas esta en la web de yoreparo, pero para descargar debes registrarte:

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio...-peavey-pv-500-necesito-diagrama-t276546.html

Saludos.


----------



## viciox

le dido disculpa a los miembros y moderadores del foro. 

y gracias oscar estare comunicandome, amedida q*UE* este desarrollando mi proyecto

buenas tardes oscar mira este es mi driver zener, revisalo y dime q*UE* falla encuentras ya q*UE* una ves trate de armarlo y no me funciono.. de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> le dido disculpa a los miembros y moderadores del foro.
> 
> y gracias oscar estare comunicandome, amedida q*UE* este desarrollando mi proyecto
> 
> buenas tardes oscar mira este es mi driver zener, revisalo y dime q*UE* falla encuentras ya q*UE* una ves trate de armarlo y no me funciono.. de antemano muchas gracias



Parece que esta bien, pero noto que hay pistas y pads que estan demasiado cerca y esto te puede generar un corto circuito, trata de separar mas la distancia entre las pistas y pads.

Saludos.


----------



## bachi

viciox dijo:


> le dido disculpa a los miembros y moderadores del foro.
> 
> y gracias oscar estare comunicandome, amedida q*UE* este desarrollando mi proyecto
> 
> buenas tardes oscar mira este es mi driver zener, revisalo y dime q*UE* falla encuentras ya q*UE* una ves trate de armarlo y no me funciono.. de antemano muchas gracias


 

Hola, como estan, corrijanme si me equivoco, si observamos el par 2SC2229 el colector del segundo transistor del par diferencial va a la base del primer 2SC2229. luego si le damos vuelta al segundo 2SC2229 la base queda del lado opuesto y si nos fijamos bien esa base esta conectada con la base del tip 42, lo que no debe ser, ya que en el esquematico quien exita al driver es el colector del segundo 2SC229 y no la base.........no se si me entendieron, ademas creo que el condensador de 100 uf en serie con la resistencia de 560 ohm esta al reves


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

bachi dijo:


> Hola, como estan, corrijanme si me equivoco, si observamos el par 2SC2229 el colector del segundo transistor del par diferencial va a la base del primer 2SC2229. luego si le damos vuelta al segundo 2SC2229 la base queda del lado opuesto y si nos fijamos bien esa base esta conectada con la base del tip 42, lo que no debe ser, ya que en el esquematico quien exita al driver es el colector del segundo 2SC229 y no la base.........no se si me entendieron, ademas creo que el condensador de 100 uf en serie con la resistencia de 560 ohm esta al reves



Si señor, tiene usted toda la razon, la base del tip esta conectado a la base del c2229 y al colector del a733, ademas el condensador de la red de retroalimentacion esta al revés.


----------



## viciox

segun lo que entiendo por el poco conosimiento q*UE* tengo es que los arreglos serian los siguientes la base del tip42 iria al colector del 2sc2229 verdad, bueno ya modifique el driver mirenlo aver y diganme si hay algun otro error. y muchas gracias....


----------



## bachi

viciox dijo:


> segun lo que entiendo por el poco conosimiento q tengo es que los arreglos serian los siguientes la base del tip42 iria al colector del 2sc2229 verdad, bueno ya modifique el driver mirenlo aver y diganme si hay algun otro error. y muchas gracias....


 
Hola, si no estoy viendo mal creo que tienes otro error, la resistencia de 68k que va desde la base del segundo transistor del diferencial a la salida, parece que tiene una conexion con los dos diodos que estan en serie y la resistencia de 33 ohm que se interconectan entre las bases de los drivers finales...............


----------



## viciox

miren aver que tal esta ahora???? cualquier correccion es una ayuda....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

bachi dijo:


> Hola, si no estoy viendo mal creo que tienes otro error, la resistencia de 68k que va desde la base del segundo transistor del diferencial a la salida, parece que tiene una conexion con los dos diodos que estan en serie y la resistencia de 33 ohm que se interconectan entre las bases de los drivers finales...............



Ese error no lo tenia en el primer PCB, la pista pasaba muy cerca por eso te dije que las separaras, que te pasó compañero viciox


----------



## viciox

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Ese error no lo tenia en el primer PCB, la pista pasaba muy cerca por eso te dije que las separaras, que te pasó compañero viciox


un error de vicion jejejejejeje pero diganme ahora como esta????


----------



## viciox

amigo oscar para lafuente tengo un tranformador de +60  0  -60 y dos condensadores de 4700uf/80v con puente de diodo de 6 amp, si queda bien esta ffuente para este driver????


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> amigo oscar para lafuente tengo un tranformador de +60  0  -60 y dos condensadores de 4700uf/80v con puente de diodo de 6 amp, si queda bien esta ffuente para este driver????



 como siempre le digo a los compañeros, depende, porque si lo vas a trabajar a 8 ohm tal vez te sirva, pero para mas carga necesitarias mas filtrado y un puente de mas corriente.

Para ir seguro trabajalo con dos filtros mas de esos mismos que tienes y puente de 15 Amp, si te interesa el calculo de la fuente de alimentacion te recomiendo un post de fogonazo llamado diseño de fuente de alimentacion para audio y unos apuntes mios en el tema de diagramas amplificadores sobre el calculo del filtrado, aca:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/284809/ _
Saludos


----------



## denis92

hola arme el amplificador pero hace ruidos
alguien sabe que puede ser?
ahi les paso el PCB

el circuito en el que me gui para armarlo es el siguiente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 855


----------



## viciox

buenas noches oscar yo tambien arme mi driver y tambien hace ruido como de estatica, pero el tip42 q*UE* exita los de potencia se calienta demasiado por que sera?????


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> buenas noches oscar yo tambien arme mi driver y tambien hace ruido como de estatica, pero el tip42 q*UE* exita los de potencia se calienta demasiado por que sera?????



revisa todas la conecciones, mide tension en la salida, revisa todas las  pistas, que no haya pistas cortadas o haciendo corto con otras, mide la  tension en el diodo zener, revisa que la tierra este bien conectada.

Hecho esto, vuelve a formular tu pregunta y explica mejor tu problema para poderte ayudar

denis92, estube mirando un poco tu PCB, pero es que hiciste dificil lo facil como dijo palomo, ademas si tu inicias un proyecto debes estar en capacidad de revisar tu mismo porque es *tuyo*, tu diseñaste tu propio PCB e hiciste las modificaciones y agregaste cosas nuevas asi que lo que puedes hacer es tomar el pin out de cada transistor y seguir las pistas, veras que es muy facil.

Te recomiendo que no te dirijas al foro con esa actitud porque no te van a ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

puedo reemplazar los 2SC3858 por los 2SC5200..??porque aca donde vivo no hay los que lleva el circuito..En caso de que alla un corto en la ultima etapa..es decir la etapa de potencia, puede quemar todo lo anterior..osea, las etapas estan en escala??
gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

si puedes reemplazarlos.

Para que no se te queme nada si tienes algo mal, usa un bombillo de 100W en serie con el cable de poder de tu fuente de alimentacion, si acaso se te quema un final por mucho se te quemará uno de los driver y una de las resistencias de 150 ohm (se pone negra pero no se abre ni se pone en corto) y pocas veces la resistencia de emisor del final que se quemó, el resto queda intacto, claro despues que tengas como minimo un fusible de proteccion, porque si el corto permanece por mucho tiempo la tarjeta se prende en candela viva .

Saludos.


----------



## viciox

buenas noches compañeros foreros, no he podido probar de nuevo el driver por falta de tiempo, ya q*UE* estoy estudiando, pero apenas pueda hacer las pruebas comento como me fue.... 
psdta: oscar cuantos trasistores de potencia se le pueden colocar a este driver????


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

viciox dijo:


> psdta: oscar cuantos trasistores de potencia se le pueden colocar a este driver????



Depende de Vcc y de la carga principalmente y de la corriente que soporten los driver finales.

Saludos.


----------



## denis92

Bueno ahi subo el PCB modificado..

Creo que me olvide de aclarar que en Vcc tengo +-52V..Podria funcionar correctamente??o seria muy baja potencia?
gracias


----------



## denis92

hola 
he probado el ampli 
y no funciona 
en la resistencia de 10k tengo una tencion de 104v..lo alimento con +-52v
y los los transistores del diferencias en base emisor tienen 0,6v por lo cual no se polerizan..
alguien sabe que puede ser todo este problema?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> hola
> he probado el ampli
> y no funciona
> en la resistencia de 10k tengo una tencion de 104v..lo alimento con +-52v
> y los los transistores del diferencias en base emisor tienen 0,6v por lo cual no se polerizan..
> alguien sabe que puede ser todo este problema?



Te soy sincero, me he aislado de tu problema porque me parece que tu mismo te estas complicando la vida queriendo hacer un amplificador con todo en la misma PCB habiendo en este tema tantas PCB mas pequeñas compactas y lo mejor de todo *funcionando*, despues de conocer bien este ampli haberlo trabajado bien ahi si se le hace su PCB a tu gusto si quieres con su fuente asi como el tuyo pero tratando de que quede compacto, pero despues de ya haberlo trabajado.

Tratar de ayudarte asi es muy dificil ya que puedes tener error en cualquier parte y no puedes ir descartando tan facilmente porque tienes todo junto, lo que yo te recomiendo es que antes de seguir colocandole corriente al circuito te pongas a buscar pistas partidas, soldaduras mal hechas, pistas en corto, transistores o diodos al revés, componentes de referencias equivocadas etc. y si el problema lo tienes en los dos canales, puede ser error de diseño en el PCB o algo mas .

Ojala te sirva de orientacion


----------



## denis92

Oscar..muchas gfacias lo voy a revisar muy de cerca..
en eso estoy..
obvio que me sirve tu orientacion muchisimas gracias.
y tu tienes algun pcb andando que sea de dos canales..??
porque el mio ya he quemado un par de transistores de salida y prefiero evitarlo antes de seguir quemandolos..
pero no entiendo porque revise todos los transistores y estan correctamente conectados..me extraña mucho la resistencia de 10k que tenga mucha tension..
muchas gracias Oscar.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> Oscar..muchas gfacias lo voy a revisar muy de cerca..
> en eso estoy..
> obvio que me sirve tu orientacion muchisimas gracias.
> y tu tienes algun pcb andando que sea de dos canales..??
> porque el mio ya he quemado un par de transistores de salida y prefiero evitarlo antes de seguir quemandolos..
> pero no entiendo porque revise todos los transistores y estan correctamente conectados..me extraña mucho la resistencia de 10k que tenga mucha tension..
> muchas gracias Oscar.



Puede ser el caso que los transistores sean falsificados, pero antes ve descartanto fallas como te comenté y cuando hagas pruebas usa un bombillo en serie para no quemar nada.

PCB stereo tenia uno pero hace tiempo se me dañó un disco duro y perdi toda la informacion incluido los PCB de Eagle, de todas formas si me queda tiempo junto dos mono y lo subo, pero insisto, continua revisando.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

Perfecto Oscar muchas gracias por tu atencion..
estoy revisandolo pista por pista..
los transistores en la etapa de potencia que estoy usando son los 2sc5200
puede ser que el problema sea un problema de ganancia en los transistores..??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> Perfecto Oscar muchas gracias por tu atencion..
> estoy revisandolo pista por pista..
> los transistores en la etapa de potencia que estoy usando son los 2sc5200
> puede ser que el problema sea un problema de ganancia en los transistores..??



Los problemas de ganancias disparejas hacen que unos transistores se te calienten mas que otros, si te pasa eso, seguro esa es la causa.


----------



## denis92

ha claro..no no se calienta ninguno porque ni siquiera esta en equilibrio..jeje
muchas gracias Oscar..
una pregunta sabrias decirme que funcion cumple el diodo zener de 18v junto al capacitor de 100micros??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> ha claro..no no se calienta ninguno porque ni siquiera esta en equilibrio..jeje
> muchas gracias Oscar..
> una pregunta sabrias decirme que funcion cumple el diodo zener de 18v junto al capacitor de 100micros??



Se usa para alimentar el par diferencial de entrada con una tension lo mas estable posible ante cualquier variacion de las ramas principales, si no me equivoco (si me equivoco me corrijen) esto ayuda a aumentar el rechazo de modo comun mejorando el funcionamiento de esta etapa del ampli.

Hay un diseño de este ampli en donde se adecua una fuente regulador en serie con un transistor y el zener para mejorar aun mas la regulacion de la fuentecita.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

Listo oscar esta funcionando 
resolvi los problemas
estaba mal conectada la resistencia de 560ohm 
el problema que tengo que nose que puede ser..
lo he revisado por todos lados 
y es que no tira mas de 6w
suena perfecto pero con re poca potencia..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ya le conectaste los finales?

Revisa la retroalimentacion, me dijiste que se te quemaban la r de 560ohm y el condensador, prueba cambiando esas dos cosas y con los finales conectados.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

La resistencia junto al capacitor estaba mal conectada, pero ahora la conecte bien y no se quema nada..
cual seria la parte de retroalimentacion??

Conecte los finales y el parlante todo, 
pero no se escuchamas de 5 o 6w.. 

Hola Oscar, no me funciona el ampli ahora 
tenica un transistor de la primera etapa quemado lo cambie y no funciona 
es el 2sa733 que esta conectado a la resistencia de 68k de realimentacion..
revise y no puedo encontrar ningun error..
en la salida tengo una tension continua de 50v y 100v en la resistencia de 10k.

Muchas gracias..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mira que los 733 no esten invertidos, ellos tienen la base en una punta, al igual que los C2229, cual fué el error que tenías, eso produjo seguramente la quema del 733 y seguramente del c2229 asociado.

Quita los finales y mide la tension desde cada base de los driver a tierra debe dar entre 0.5 y 1v para el tip41 y entre -0.5 y -1 para tip42, tambien mide la tension de la salida a tierra debe medirte pocos mV y entre las bases de los driver debe medirte de 1 a 2v, trata de arreglar primero un canal y con ese te guias para arreglar el otro, todas las mediciones con la entrada a tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## denis92

Si si ya desconecte toda la etapa de salida..
estoy probando solo un canal 
deacuerdo a ese despues lo modifico al otro similar y lo paso a una placa nueva funcionando..
los transistores los he cambiado y funcionan todos 
tienen una tension base-emisor de 0,5V..
y en la salida siguen los 50v 
y es cuando conecto esos dos transistores nomas..
pero no se queman..se me habia quemado uno por un corto pero lo cambie..
he revisado todo..estube toda la mañana midiendo pista por pista..

Creo que he encontrado el problema..las conecciones que van desde las bases de los transistores 2sc2229 estan al reves con el colector de los 2sc733..`
puede ser ese el errror..
lo voi a conectar bien
y aviso lo que sucede 
Oscar muchas gracias..

Bueno he arreglado el problema
0v en la salida
pero cuando inyecto señal se distorciona totalmente
no se entiende nada..
que puede ser eso?


Ha...he hecho las mediciones que me has dicho..
estan todas como me dijiste exepto 
la tension en base con respecto a masa en el transistor tip42 junto al tip41 tengo una tension de 47V... y toma una muy alta temperatura..
no sabes que puede ser??mientras tanto sigo revisando..
muchas gracias..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:
			
		

> ha...he hecho las mediciones que me has dicho..
> estan todas como me dijiste exepto
> la tension en base con respecto a masa en el transistor tip42 junto al tip41 tengo una tension de 47V..
> y toma una muy alta temperatura..
> no sabes que puede ser??mientras tanto sigo revisando..
> muchas gracias..



 aun hay problemas, pues si ese transistor se calienta mucho revisa lo que esta asociado a el, por ejemplo que el diodo en la base este bien, que el C2229 asociado no tenga algún problema, que el transistor no tenga problemas.

Todas las mediciones que te mandé hacer te dieron bien?

Los transistores te recomiendo medirlos fuera de la placa porque puestos en ella te pueden arrojar mediciones equivocadas y mas atras creo que le expliqué a un compañero como hacerlo correctamente.

Debes medir entre base y los otros dos pines (colector y emisor) con punta roja en la base y luego con la negra, y tambien entre colector y emisor y en ambos sentidos debe marcarte una alta resistividad.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

Perfecto Oscar..
si lo he hecho cuando no encontraba el problema saque todos los transistores 
y funionaban todos 
pero aun no encuentro el problema porque 
el tip41 funciona bien 
voy a sacar los diodos para revisarlos tambien 
antes cualquier resultado vuelvo a comentar..
Oscar, Muchisimas gracias...

 Oscar estube revisando todo hoy..lo cambie tres veces al transistor tip42 que se calienta 
pero esta todo bien y sigue teniendo 46v en base con respecto a masa.. 

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

denis92 dijo:
			
		

> ......lo cambie tres veces al transistor tip42 que se calienta
> pero esta todo bien y sigue teniendo 46v en base con respecto a masa..


¿ Cual de los 2 ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 855​


----------



## denis92

el tip42 de arriba,
el que esta conectado con el tip41..
no saben que podria ser??
he medido en la base con respecto a mas y hay una caida de 46v


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:
			
		

> la tension en base con respecto a masa *en el transistor tip42 junto al tip41* tengo una tension de 47V..



No habia leido bien , en ese transistor esa tension es normal, no te precupes.


He encontrado un error garrafal en el driver positivo fijate que a su colector no le esta llegando +vcc y ademas estas mandando su colector a los finales en ves de el emisor, la polarizacion de los diodos de bias no le está llegando a la base del driver final positivo porque no se la conectaste, tienes muchos errores en esa parte, corrigelos y seguimos con las pruebas.

Revisar tu PCB me dió dolor de cabeza , mejor sube el archivo completo del PCB Wizard.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

no entiendo nada jeje 
disculpas..
pero cual parte del driver positivo me dices??
Muchas gracias Oscar..
si si da dolor de cabeza mi pcb jejeje..pero me he acostumbrado me lo se de memoria..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

el tip41 que esta al lado del tip42 que te calienta


----------



## denis92

en mi pcb esta tal cual el esquema 
el colecto a vcc y el emisor a la base de la etapa de potencia..
Ese errror que me contaste si lo tenia antes pero lo habia cambiado 
y volvi a subir el pcb donde esta correjido..
pero muchisimas gracias igual por el aviso jeje..
se calienta el tip42 pero muy mucho 
y en la salida hace puro ruido nomas cuando le inyecto una señal 
y repite un "clak" el parlante mas o menos cada 20segundos..he revisado todo y esta tal cual el esquema..

Oscar si qeres ver el pcb, ultimo que tengo armado
lo subo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Claro subelo, pero con buena resolucion para que se vea claramente, o el archivo de PCB wizard.


----------



## denis92

bueno listo mejor ahi subo el pcb wizars..
esta dentro el rar 
pasa que no me dejaba subir el archivo en pcb por eso lo comprimi en rar..
Muchas gracias..
atento a sus respuestas..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bien, encontré un error en los C2229, debes intercambiar sus bases ya que estan mal conectadas, compara con el esquema y te daras cuenta, el C2229 cuyo colector va a la base del tip42 su base va conectada al A733 por donde se inyecta la señal de entrada, y el C2229 en cuyo colector va la resistencia de 10K su base va conectada al A733 que recibe la retroalimentacion (560Ohm + condensador), haz este cambio y nos cuentas.


----------



## denis92

Listo Oscar he hecho el cambio que me dijiste..
pero en el pcb 
te cuento 
el pcb ese lo tenia guardado en mis documentos 
y para comprimirlo guarde el que estoy usando actualmente 
lo guarde en escritorio 
y cuando lo fui a comprimir comprimi sin querer el viejo que estaba en mis documentos..
pero ese error no me acuerdo bien pero creo que lo corrigio fogonazo..
pero lo he correjido..con eso arregle la tension de salida que tenia 50v..ahora tengo 0v
pero el problema es que se calienta el tip42 y se escucha puro ruido cuando se inyecta señal..
tambien cada mas o menos 20segundos hace un "clak" como si fuera un pico de continua..
Atento a sus respuesta..
Muchisimas gracias..

ha no..Perdon 
ese error lo habia encontrado yo cuando me dijiste que vea todo lo que estaba cerca del tip42 que se calentaba..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

denis92 dijo:


> Listo Oscar he hecho el cambio que me dijiste..
> pero en el pcb
> te cuento
> el pcb ese lo tenia guardado en mis documentos
> y para comprimirlo guarde el que estoy usando actualmente
> lo guarde en escritorio
> y cuando lo fui a comprimir comprimi sin querer el viejo que estaba en mis documentos..
> pero ese error no me acuerdo bien pero creo que lo corrigio fogonazo..
> pero lo he correjido..con eso arregle la tension de salida que tenia 50v..ahora tengo 0v
> pero el problema es que se calienta el tip42 y se escucha puro ruido cuando se inyecta señal..
> tambien cada mas o menos 20segundos hace un "clak" como si fuera un pico de continua..
> Atento a sus respuesta..
> Muchisimas gracias..
> 
> ha no..Perdon
> ese error lo habia encontrado yo cuando me dijiste que vea todo lo que estaba cerca del tip42 que se calentaba..



La proxima vez explicate bien porque asi nos haces perder tiempo.

Quita todos los condensadores ceramicos deja solo el de retroalimentacion y el que acompaña al diodo zener (polarizados) y prueba, porque la verdad ni idea que puede estar mal .  Aunque como te estaba dando problemas la retroalimentacion mejor cambia este condensador tambien.

Adjunto te dejo una simulacion con valores de tensiones que deberias medir en tu placa, deben darte mas o menos cerca, todo esto sin finales y con la entrada a tierra, revisa de nuevo la placa que los valores de componentes sean los correctos y si puedes sube una foto que se vea bien el canal que estas arreglando por el lado de componentes y por el lado de pistas.

Saludos


----------



## denis92

Bueno Oscar muchisimas gracias..
si la verdad mil disculpas..
ahora subo el pcb original con el que trabajo 
fue un error que me paso por alto no me habia dado cuenta..
otra ves disculpas..

Hola CAYSER ise ese diseñp porque fue lo unico que me slaio tiene infinidades de modificaciones 
mi idea fue meter todo en una sola placa para evitar cablerio en el gabinete 
incluir la fuente y los amplificadores en una sola placa..
Muchas gracias..

ahi subi el amplificador con todas las correciones..HASTA AHORA..
quisas halla un error pero no lo he encontrado..
Muchas gracias y saludos a todos..


----------



## denis92

Oscar con respecto a las mediciones..
en las resistencia de 120ohm tengo una tension de 3V
y en la resistencia de 10k una tension de 60v
y en la simulacion figura que cae 3v..


----------



## Fogonazo

denis92 dijo:


> Oscar con respecto a las mediciones..
> en las resistencia de 120ohm .......


¿ Que tensión hay sobre el zener ?


----------



## denis92

en el zener hay una tension de 18,00V
y revise todo y esta en orden 
todo perfecto 
nose porque causa hay una tension de 60v en la resistencia de 10k, 
ya que en la simulacion aparece como que debe caer 3v..


----------



## Fogonazo

denis92 dijo:


> .....y revise todo y esta en orden
> todo perfecto
> nose porque causa hay una tension de 60v en la resistencia de 10k,
> ya que en la simulacion aparece como que debe caer 3v..



Si estuviera todo perfecto el amplificador estaría funcionando.

La caída de tensión sobre la resistencia de 10K puede provenir de que el o los transistores del par diferencial estén en corto (O mal conectados)
También puede provenir de una polarización incorrecta del mismo par diferencial por error en la polarización del diferencial de entrada.


----------



## denis92

bueno, entonces revisare bien el diferencial..
ante cualquier avanse comento..
muchisimas gracias fogonazo..
Saludos..

Fogonazo no he encontrado ningun error..
La resistencia de realimentacion de 68k que sucede si la bajo a 10k?


----------



## aldemarar

denis92 dijo:


> bueno, entonces revisare bien el diferencial..
> ante cualquier avanse comento..
> muchisimas gracias fogonazo..
> Saludos..
> 
> Fogonazo no he encontrado ningun error..
> La resistencia de realimentacion de 68k que sucede si la bajo a 10k?


 

si bajas la resistensia bajas la ganancia


----------



## denis92

Arme todo de nuevo..
en otra placa 
pero el problema esta en un 2SC2229
que se calienta mucho 
en emisor-colector tengo 70v
y en la salida hay 20v
alguien sabe que puede ser.??

Hola
bueno ahi lo ise andar era un corto en una pista que pasa cerca de otra 
pero lo estoy probando con un solo par de transistores de potencia en la salida
si le pongo el otro par 
aumenta el doble la potencia??


----------



## david2009

una pregunta tengo mi fuente que es de +38-38 5A.  y tiene 2 capasitores de 4.700 microfaradios de 80 volt , ¿sirve o tengo q*UE* ponerles otros 2 acapacitores mas? o capasitorres mas grandes de 10.000?


----------



## denis92

hola David 
yo tengo en mi fuente, en cada rama 23000uF pero para dos canales
y funciona una bellesa..
creo que con 15000uF funciona bien..


----------



## ivanelectr22

Otrebor dijo:


> Bueno, como nadie puso el esquema del amplificador ampliado a 400w por canal me puse a buscarlo y lo encontre, tarde un rato pero lo encontre.
> Una duda que tengo es de cuanto que amperaje tiene que ser el transformador, si alguien  me podria desir se lo agradeceria.



hola..disculpame una consulta con respecto al amplificador ladelec; cuanto tira en realidad en rms? y otra duda *POR QUE* es igual el diagrama el de 200rms al de 400rms.?cual seria la modificacion?


----------



## jalas2006

compadre el diagrama es el mismos lo que cambia es el transformador para 200rms el transformador es de menos amperaje que el de 400rms si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 6 amperios la salida sera de mas o menos 200rsm, si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 10 amperios y 8 transistores. la salida sera de 400rms de seguro y si nesesitas algo mas solo avisa te puedo fasilitar los diagramas


----------



## LUILLIMX

jalas2006 dijo:


> compadre el diagrama es el mismos lo que cambia es el transformador para 200rms el transformador es de menos amperaje que el de 400rms si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 6 amperios la salida sera de mas o menos 200rsm, si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 10 amperios y 8 transistores. la salida sera de 400rms de seguro y si nesesitas algo mas solo avisa te puedo fasilitar los diagramas


Buenas a todo el foro muy buen trabajo ...si pudiera ser  pon aqui los esquemas para ampliarmas aun el 400 watts si es posible ...muchas graciasssssss


----------



## palomo

Que se puede se puede, solo que para eso se tendra que cambiar los transistores driver por unos mas robustos, asi como la resistencia y el diodo Zener para la nueva potencia, se a probado asta -+80Vcc, transformador de mayor amperaje y transistores de salida extras mas o menos como 10 por rama, asi que con eso puedes saber ya por donde empezar y calcular los cambios necesarios.

Saludos.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero   estoy  muy  contento  de  pertenecer  ha  un  foro  como  este,  de verdad  es muy  bueno   estuve  leyendo  la ultima  pagina,   y  tengo una  duda un  compañero  dice  esto   compadre el diagrama es el mismos lo que cambia es el transformador para 200rms el transformador es de menos amperaje que el de 400rms si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 6 amperios la salida será de mas o menos 200rsm, si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 10 amperios y 8 transistores. la salida será de 400rms de seguro y si necesitas algo mas solo avisa te puedo facilitar los diagramas,   bueno la  duda  es  la  siguiente  para  se  un poco  mas  especifico  con el  voltaje  de 50-50 y 6 amperios    quisiera saber  si  los  200 los vota en  8  homio  por  un  canal  o  lo vota en 4  por un  solo canal  al  igual  que  los  400  con el voltaje  de 50-50  10 amperios los  vota en 8 o en  4 homio por un canal    o estoy equivocado


----------



## Muymacho

ALIEM dijo:


> hola compañero estoy muy contento de pertenecer ha un foro como este, de verdad es muy bueno estuve leyendo la ultima pagina, y tengo una duda un compañero dice esto compadre el diagrama es el mismos lo que cambia es el transformador para 200rms el transformador es de menos amperaje que el de 400rms si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 6 amperios la salida será de mas o menos 200rsm, si colocas un transformador de 50-0-50 a 10 amperios y 8 transistores. la salida será de 400rms de seguro y si necesitas algo mas solo avisa te puedo facilitar los diagramas, bueno la duda es la siguiente para se un poco mas especifico con el voltaje de 50-50 y 6 amperios quisiera saber si los 200 los vota en 8 homio por un canal o lo vota en 4 por un solo canal al igual que los 400 con el voltaje de 50-50 10 amperios los vota en 8 o en 4 homio por un canal o estoy equivocado


 
Seguro que es de 4 ohms, si buscas un diaframa por internet, la mayoria habla sobre 4 ohms, yo solo uno encontre que dice que es sobre 8 ohms, el de 260w.


----------



## luisitoloco22

dj pipe dijo:


> Hola Fredy, que tal?.
> 
> Podrias ser tan gentil de enviar el pcb por que tengo un problema parecido al tuyo (no me calzan algunos componentes en la placa al momento de montarlo, y la distribucion de los componentes creo que no es la correcta)
> 
> Otra cosa, yo pretendo usarlo con una fuente de +-65v y segun mis calculos tendria que realizar un cambio similar al que mencionas tu acerca de la resistencia de retroalimentacion, es decir, pienso que para 65v es necesario bajar la resist de 68k a 51k, para que pueda aceptar mas de 0.4v en la linea de entrada.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos los que leen




entonces el problema de el nivel de entrada se soluciona si se baja la r de 68k a 51k?


----------



## Mj

Este amplificador lo arme hace ya algun tiempo con un solo canal y +-60V en la fuente y lo tenía funcionando en 2 subwoofer de 15 y tenia otro plano ( diferente a este ) para las frecuencias medias con +-42V.Ahora este fin me dio por probar el amplificador que tenia en los bajos  ( amplificador que se postea aqui en este foro) en las medias y el que tenia en las medias  ponerlo en los bajos y me doy cuenta de que el amplificador que tenia en las medias con un voltage mucho menor(+-42V) con menos filtraje (10000uF por rama) y con un transformador de menor potencia 300W sacaba mucho mas bajo a maxima potencia que el que se postea aqui en este foro que tenia mucho mejores condiciones como son : +-60V  transformador de 600W filtraje de 15000uF por rama. En lo unico que si vi que se comportaba mejor era en las medias ya que el sonido de las altas se oía con mucha mas limpieza. Aqui en un adjunto les mando el otro amplificador para que lo analicen (El adjunto se abre con Proteus). Ahora haciendole cambios de transistores y poniendole mas en paralelo en la salida, cambiandole el transformador y darle +-76V en la fuente


----------



## Agucasta

Hola a todos! Les comento que estoy armando un preamplificador peavey del post  *#514* de OSCAR MONSALVO, en la versión monofónica del mismo. (*Pág. 26*) para usar con un amplificador en puente con TDA2050 de Mnicolau (excelente).

Tengo dos interrogantes. 

Primero: Dice estar preparada para bajar, desde los +-80 vcc a 15vcc con los zenners, pero mi fuente es de +-24vcc. Los zenners trabajan de igual modo en mi caso?

Segundo: (aclaro que no soy técnico, soy aficionado) No tiene indicado cuál es el V+, Gnd, y V- de la alimentación, ni tampoco el V+ y Gnd del "in" y el "out". Disculpen esta pregunta, pero es que no me doy cuenta siguiendo las pistas cuál es cada uno.

Cuento con su valiosa ayuda. Muchas Gracias, 
Agucasta.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Primero: Dice estar preparada para bajar, desde los +-80 vcc a 15vcc con los zenners, pero mi fuente es de +-24vcc. Los zenners trabajan de igual modo en mi caso?



En tu caso hay que bajar las resistencias limitadoras de los zener a 560 Ohm 1/2W



agucasta89 dijo:


> Segundo: (aclaro que no soy técnico, soy aficionado) No tiene indicado cuál es el V+, Gnd, y V- de la alimentación, ni tampoco el V+ y Gnd del "in" y el "out". Disculpen esta pregunta, pero es que no me doy cuenta siguiendo las pistas cuál es cada uno.



V+ es la pista que va a la pata 8 del TL082 y V- es la pista que va a la pata 4 del TL082, GND es la malla de tierra en cada conector y pues +in y +out es el otro pin, osea el que no esta conectado a la malla de tierra.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias Oscar. Se vé muy bueno el preamp ese. Yo tenía un ampli Peavey Rage de 15Watt y tenía un preamplificador bastante parecido a este (solo que con un "emulador" de válvulas y distorsión) pero la etapa de preamplificación era muy parecida a la tuya, y sonaba hermoso.

Así que ni bien empiece la semana compro los componentes y me pongo con esto.. 

Hasta la proxima!!

Agucasta.


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos comunidad, he realizado el amplificador propuesto por ladelec.com, (zener) de 400 watt y me ha parecido muy bueno en cuanto a su dempeño, pero ahora me gustaria realizar el QSC o el PEAVEY, que creo que son mejores en potencia y rendimiento y he leido mucho acerca de estos amplificadores en este foro pero no se por cual decidirme. quisiera que me dieran el plano esquematico concreto porque hay alguna correcciones con respecto a los mismos, espero sus ayudad porque en realidad quiero construir un amplificador que supere al que siempre he hecho ya mencionado... gracias por su atencion comunidad electronica.


----------



## Agucasta

Oscar, otra pregunta, si bien medio tonta: No conseguí en ninguna casa de electrónica las resistencias de 2k7. Si pongo de 2k2 (en el preamplificador peavey) funcionará? o le pongo en serie una de 500k??

Muchas gracias!

Agucasta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Oscar, otra pregunta, si bien medio tonta: No conseguí en ninguna casa de electrónica las resistencias de 2k7. Si pongo de 2k2 (en el preamplificador peavey) funcionará? o le pongo en serie una de 500k??
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Agucasta



Te puede cambiar el funcionamiento en cuanto a la maxima ganancia de cada fader de tonos, mejor construyela con una de 2k2 en serie con una de 510ohm.


----------



## Agucasta

ok muchísimas gracias! hasta la próxima

agucasta


----------



## jalas2006

para todos aquellos que les interesa la pcb de 400w aqui les dejo la pcb y el esquema  etapa complementaria  este es el que deven montar en la tarjeta o pcb

 y esta es la forma en que te quedara en la targeta

hojo el esquema es el primero el segundo es el que aparese en la pagina que es el de amarillo muchos lo reconoceran


----------



## Electron772

Esta muy interesante esto de los amplificadores  de ladelec,pero hay mucha controvercia con el valor de los componentes en el esquematico te marca un valor ,  y en los circuitos impresos de ladelec  otro ,claro no todos algunos.Por ejemplo en el amplificador cuasicomplementaria,los diodos IN4004 se supone que son de uso general y en el circuito impreso ya terminado de ladelec,parece que son IN4148 fast switching diodos.
Bueno espero algun compañero del foro despeje mis dudas.
Aqui esta la placa de ladelec ya terminada .
Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

Electron772 dijo:


> Esta muy interesante esto de los amplificadores  de ladelec,pero hay mucha controvercia con el valor de los componentes en el esquematico te marca un valor ,  y en los circuitos impresos de ladelec  otro ,claro no todos algunos.Por ejemplo en el amplificador cuasicomplementaria,los diodos IN4004 se supone que son de uso general y en el circuito impreso ya terminado de ladelec,parece que son IN4148 fast switching diodos.
> Bueno espero algun compañero del foro despeje mis dudas.
> Aqui esta la placa de ladelec ya terminada .
> Saludos.



si es cierto pero con cualquiera de los dos diodos te va a trabajar igual


----------



## nomesacasunmango

razorclaus dijo:


> uy que dolor de cabeza voy a tener que cambiar una pila de tr, gracias san cacho ,los voy a postear como me pedis. justamente los que estan en la foto estan quemados ,voz te referis a abrir el componente? voy a tomar unas fotos mas. ahora que pasa con los mj15022/23 que estoy usando deben ser truchos tambien (son supuestamente motorola) que jodanga, me ofrecieron tambien los mospec $13 que tal esos. saludos.
> 
> mmm sip se ven bastante truchos san cacho los voy a postear como me dijiste saludos



los transistotes del tipo mj fabricado por motorola no quedan muchos originales en el mercado ya que esta empresa esta fabricando bajo el nombre de N O


----------



## Agucasta

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> los transistotes del tipo mj fabricado por motorola no quedan muchos originales en el mercado ya que esta empresa esta fabricando bajo el nombre de N O



Acá en córdoba ya no quedan.. Hay que pedirlos a china


----------



## alex candelo q

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Estan en paralelo todos, hasta ahora el unico filtro que poseen es el electronico, osea el crossover, dentro de la caja no hay ningun filtro ya que los tweeters van directo al amplificador, el sistemas es triamplificado.


 
Hola, srs del foro. sr oscar yo tengo un sistema de sonido triamplificado crossover y tres plantas de sonido una para el bajo otra para los medios y otra para los brillos le pregunto yo tengo 4 tweeter de titaniun marca tech en paralelo cada dos tweeter y con resistencia de 10h en serie con un condensador de 4.7mf en cada caja pero usted los conecta sin resistencia y sin filtro esa es la forma correcta? a caso el calor de la planta de sonido no los daña? tiene mejor sonido asi?mi planta de los tweeter es una spain sp 500 100+100w usted que me recomienda los dejo como estan y me olvido de haber leido esto ya que me esta cuasando migraña de pensar si lo hago o no ya que cada tweter cuesta $15.000.
gracias por responder.


----------



## pipa09

alex candelo q dijo:


> Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Estan en paralelo todos, hasta ahora el unico filtro que poseen es el electronico, osea el crossover, dentro de la caja no hay ningun filtro ya que los tweeters van directo al amplificador, el sistemas es triamplificado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, srs del foro. sr oscar yo tengo un sistema de sonido triamplificado crossover y tres plantas de sonido una para el bajo otra para los medios y otra para los brillos le pregunto yo tengo 4 tweeter de titaniun marca tech en paralelo cada dos tweeter y con resistencia de 10h en serie con un condensador de 4.7mf en cada caja pero usted los conecta sin resistencia y sin filtro esa es la forma correcta? a caso el calor de la planta de sonido no los daña? tiene mejor sonido asi?mi planta de los tweeter es una spain sp 500 100+100w usted que me recomienda los dejo como estan y me olvido de haber leido esto ya que me esta cuasando migraña de pensar si lo hago o no ya que cada tweter cuesta $15.000.
> gracias por responder.
Hacer clic para expandir...

 

Si tenes la potencia conectada a un crossover limitando los graves y parte de los medios, no le hari falta ningun filtro antes de tus tweters.

al limitar las frecuencias que le llegan al tweters mediante el crossovers, ya solo pasan las frecuencias agudas,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alex candelo q dijo:


> Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Estan en paralelo todos, hasta ahora el unico filtro que poseen es el electronico, osea el crossover, dentro de la caja no hay ningun filtro ya que los tweeters van directo al amplificador, el sistemas es triamplificado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, srs del foro. sr oscar yo tengo un sistema de sonido triamplificado crossover y tres plantas de sonido una para el bajo otra para los medios y otra para los brillos le pregunto yo tengo 4 tweeter de titaniun marca tech en paralelo cada dos tweeter y con resistencia de 10h en serie con un condensador de 4.7mf en cada caja pero usted los conecta sin resistencia y sin filtro esa es la forma correcta? a caso el calor de la planta de sonido no los daña? tiene mejor sonido asi?mi planta de los tweeter es una spain sp 500 100+100w usted que me recomienda los dejo como estan y me olvido de haber leido esto ya que me esta cuasando migraña de pensar si lo hago o no ya que cada tweter cuesta $15.000.
> gracias por responder.
Hacer clic para expandir...

 
Hola alex, yo lo hice porque conozco muy bien mi amplificador de altos ya que fue fabricado por mi, pero en tu caso no te sabria decir si ese Spain es capaz de quemar tus tweeter al colocarlos de esa forma.

Lo que debes tener en cuenta es:

-El rango de frecuencia donde van a operar los tweeter: Tu crossover activo debe estar seteado en una frecuencia que no sea dañina para tus tweeter, mira en la caja la frecuencia mas baja a la que pueden funcionar sin dañarse y ahí colocas el corte del crossover activo o un poco mas alto, por ejemplo, si te dice que bajan hasta 2KHz, coloca el crossover en 2.5Khz y preferiblemente un slope o pendiente de 24dB/oct para eliminar mas señales indeseadas y dañinas.

-En la caja tambien debe decirte la potencia RMS que soportan los tweeter, si te dice 50W max la potencia RMS seria aproximadamente la mitad. Luego tomas el manual de tu amplificador y buscas su potencia RMS a 8 Ohm y la comparas con la de los tweeter, si se pasa mucho, mejor no lo hagas porque seguro se te van a quemar.

-Estas deducciones se hacen suponiendo que el amplificador no esta recortando ya que la distorcion por recorte te quema facilmente cualquier tweeter o parlante por muy potente que sea.

El sonido mejora notablemente ya que el condensador y la resistencia funcionan como un filtro pasaaltos que te elimina mas frecuencias ademas de las que ya te elimino el crossover activo y muchas veces por desconocimiento esta frecuencia de corte queda muy alta haciendo que los altos suenen muy brillantes o chillones.

Saludos

Cualquier otra cosa, comenta.


----------



## alex candelo q

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola alex, yo lo hice porque conozco muy bien mi amplificador de altos ya que fue fabricado por mi, pero en tu caso no te sabria decir si ese Spain es capaz de quemar tus tweeter al colocarlos de esa forma.
> 
> Lo que debes tener en cuenta es:
> 
> -El rango de frecuencia donde van a operar los tweeter: Tu crossover activo debe estar seteado en una frecuencia que no sea dañina para tus tweeter, mira en la caja la frecuencia mas baja a la que pueden funcionar sin dañarse y ahí colocas el corte del crossover activo o un poco mas alto, por ejemplo, si te dice que bajan hasta 2KHz, coloca el crossover en 2.5Khz y preferiblemente un slope o pendiente de 24dB/oct para eliminar mas señales indeseadas y dañinas.
> 
> -En la caja tambien debe decirte la potencia RMS que soportan los tweeter, si te dice 50W max la potencia RMS seria aproximadamente la mitad. Luego tomas el manual de tu amplificador y buscas su potencia RMS a 8 Ohm y la comparas con la de los tweeter, si se pasa mucho, mejor no lo hagas porque seguro se te van a quemar.
> 
> -Estas deducciones se hacen suponiendo que el amplificador no esta recortando ya que la distorcion por recorte te quema facilmente cualquier tweeter o parlante por muy potente que sea.
> 
> El sonido mejora notablemente ya que el condensador y la resistencia funcionan como un filtro pasaaltos que te elimina mas frecuencias ademas de las que ya te elimino el crossover activo y muchas veces por desconocimiento esta frecuencia de corte queda muy alta haciendo que los altos suenen muy brillantes o chillones.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa, comenta.


 
Hola, gracias por la respuesta, le comento mis tweeter son de 200w hasta 400w de pico desde 2khz hasta 25khz, la planta no pasa de los 100w por canal en 8h y 170w por canal en 4h, voy a hacer la prueba a ver que tal.


----------



## tatajara

Les ago una pregunta gente:
Después de tantas indecisiones, me decidí por armar el ampli de ladelec de 400w, pero me puse a buscar por todo pero todo el post y no se que pcb usar, ahora les pregunto a ustedes, mayormente a los que lo armaron, que pcb utilizo?? 
Por que vi muchos pero no se cual usar 

Si no es molestia, no me tirarian el dato 
Saludos


----------



## dalisss

tatajara dijo:


> Les ago una pregunta gente:
> Después de tantas indecisiones, me decidí por armar el ampli de ladelec de 400w, pero me puse a buscar por todo pero todo el post y no se que pcb usar, ahora les pregunto a ustedes, mayormente a los que lo armaron, que pcb utilizo??
> Por que vi muchos pero no se cual usar
> 
> Si no es molestia, no me tirarian el dato
> Saludos


este es muy sencillo es de 4 transistores y lo puedes ampliar a 8 transistores. sin problemas
Ver el archivo adjunto 8050


----------



## tatajara

Si dalisss pero yo estoy hablando del pcb no del circuito 
Gracias igualmente


----------



## ALIEM

hola  aldemaral me  ley  casi  todo   el  foro   y  la  verdad  es una  maravilla,  pero  hay  una  parte  donde  sale  este  mismo amplificador  modificado para  trabajarlo con  voltaje   de  96  positivo  y   96  negativo  la  verdad  me  interesa  mucho   este  amplificador  se ve  muy  bueno  quisiera  saber   cuantos  transistores  de  salida  tengo que  utilizar  para  trabajarlo  con  ese  voltaje  y  una  carga  de 4  homio  y  también  quisiera  saber  cuantos vatios  de  potencia   me  alcanza  con  este  voltaje  en 8 homio  y  en 4  homio  por  un  solo  canal


----------



## aldemarar

si son parlantes de mas de 600wrms y vas a trabajar a 4 honmios debes usar 16 transistores por salida si son de menos potencia usaras menos. lo del calculo de potencia te queda de tarea usa el buscador 
saludos.


----------



## Libardo M

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Para todos los foreros, les dejo el PCB del amplificador zener para trabajarlo con +-96VDC, el esquema fue una colaboracion del compañero aldemarar.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Saludos querido Oscar quisiera saber si alguien ya ha probado esta tarjeta, y que tal ha funcionado, me imagino que la potencia de salida debe ser de casi 500 W en 8Ω con ese VCC, me gustaria ensamblar esa tarjeta porque es sabido que la zener normal solo aguanta max 80 V, actualmente tengo trabajando una QSC 1300 pero tengo un tranfo de 1700 VA, este sistema es monofonico y me gustaria hacerlo stereo pues la fuente no llega a consumir a plena carga ni los 700 W cuando la trabaja en 4 Ω, me gustaria hacerle 2 salidas. la fuente que tengo entrega +-90 VDC.

Voy a armarla y a probarla para ver que tal se comporta.

Agradezco tu valiosa respuesta.

LM




aldemarar dijo:


> si son parlantes de mas de 600wrms y vas a trabajar a 4 honmios debes usar 16 transistores por salida si son de menos potencia usaras menos. lo del calculo de potencia te queda de tarea usa el buscador
> saludos.




Saludos estimado Aldemarar

Me gustaria hacerte la siguiente consulta

quisiera saber si alguien ya ha probado esta tarjeta( La zener modificada) , y que tal ha funcionado, me imagino que la potencia de salida debe ser de casi 500 W en 8Ω con ese VCC, me gustaria ensamblar esa tarjeta porque es sabido que la zener normal solo aguanta max 80 V, actualmente tengo trabajando una QSC 1300 pero tengo un tranfo de 1700 VA, este sistema es monofonico y me gustaria hacerlo stereo pues la fuente no llega a consumir a plena carga ni los 700 W cuando la trabaja en 4 Ω, me gustaria hacerle 2 salidas. la fuente que tengo entrega +-90 VDC.

Voy a armarla y a probarla para ver que tal se comporta.

Agradezco tu valiosa respuesta.


----------



## aldemarar

la zener que modifique esta trabajando sin problemas con 96v+- la tengo con 8 transistores de potencia y la uso para frecuencias altas


----------



## tatajara

Hola aldemarar, me interesa este circuito, esta bueno
Te ago unas preguntas:
Que potencia tienes con esos 8 transistores??
Cuales son los transistores que utilizaste??
La carga es de 8 ohms?? 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## aldemarar

la carga ni idea les conecto 4 twter bala con sus filtro en paralelo y los transistores son 2sc3858 y pareja

lo probe con dos parlantes y trabajo bien sin recalentarse


----------



## tatajara

Muchas gracias aldemarar 
Boy a ver si me pongo en marcha con este jeje

Y la carga sera de 8 ohms, no te acuerdas de cuanto eran los parlantes que usaste
potencia??
Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

no te preocupes con eso el trabaja en 8 y 4 ohmios


----------



## tatajara

como digas jejee
potencia ? (no me respondes)


saludos


----------



## Cacho

tatajara dijo:


> potencia ? (no me respondes)


P=V²/R o P=I²*R. Calculala vos con tus variables.

V es la tensión de alimentación de una de las ramas (cualquiera, que son simétricas) y R es la impedancia de los parlantes que pongas. Eso da una buena aproximación por exceso (siempre será un poco menos que ese número). I es la corriente que circulará por los parlantes, pero es más difícil de medir.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

sese tienen razón jeje 

Bueno muchas gracias


cacho
recien calcule con las 2 formulas y el resultado fue:
1°: p=v2/R----96V2/8ohms=1152w   

2°: p= I2*R----(suponiendo)10A*8ohms= 800w 

PD: los 2 de las formulas significan al cuadrado 

saludos


----------



## Libardo M

aldemarar dijo:


> la zener que modifique esta trabajando sin problemas con 96v+- la tengo con 8 transistores de potencia y la uso para frecuencias altas


 
Saludos mis estimados amigos.

El dia de ayer probé la tarjeta zener modificada, pero no me funcionó, la resistencia de emisor del segundo amplificador diferencial se sobrecalentó, al igual que el transistor que está conectado al la linea de polarizacion de los driver, es decir el que excita la fuente de corriente hecha con el tip 110, me parece que hay algo malo con la fuente de corriente, de pronto será el valor de las resistencias, no sé, me gustaria saber si esos valores están correctos. Opté por cambiar la fuente de corriente por 2 diodos en serie y una resistencia de 33 Ω como la zener normal, pero el resultado fue el mismo, cambié la resistencia de base del transistor PNP excitador de los driver que en circuito era de 82 Ω la cambie por una de 560Ω del zener original pero tampoco funcionó. 

Creo que el inconveniente está en los valores de las R de la fuente de corriente, serian tan amables de corregir esos valores o publicar la tarjeta correcta.


Les comento, la zener modificada del compañero aldemarar no me funciono tal y como esta en el esquema, estoy buscando la forma de ajustar la fuente de corriente o dado caso substituirla por una hecha con dos o tres diodos y una resistencia variable. 
Mi pregunta es cuanto seria la corriente de reposo aproximada para este circuito.
Yo manejo una que es la que pasa por la fuente de corriente es la que se ajusta con R variable ¿cuanto debe ser esa?
La corriente de reposo de la que ustedes hablan me imagino que es la corriente de colector de los drivers. me gustaria saber aproximadamente cuanto seria, segun me imagino yo, y segun mis conocimentos esta debe ser 200 veces menor a la Intensidad de colector pico a pico max. ( al ojo podria decir que 150 mA).

Gracias de nuevo

Saludos desde Quilla


----------



## aldemarar

libardo revisa bien las soldaduras y las conexiones de los transistores y sobre el circuito multiplicador de voltaje Vbe con esas resistencia a mi me funciona y asta se lo e instalado a otras tarjetas y trabaja bien.
si puedes sacar unas fotos seria mejor para poder mirar que error puede haber 
saludos


----------



## Libardo M

aldemarar dijo:


> libardo revisa bien las soldaduras y las conexiones de los transistores y sobre el circuito multiplicador de voltaje Vbe con esas resistencia a mi me funciona y asta se lo e instalado a otras tarjetas y trabaja bien.
> si puedes sacar unas fotos seria mejor para poder mirar que error puede haber
> saludos


 

Saludos mi estimado amigo Aldemarar

Te cuento que ayer estuve cacharreando con la tarjeta y descubri lo siguiente:

Que el transistor MJE 350 que supuestamente es PNP estaba invertido no era asi sino que era NPN estaba mal etiquetado, lo cambie por un tip41c (por que en el momento no tenia un 350) para las pruebas con la serie pero ahora aparecia el -Vcc en el punto de salida, y arme una fuente de corriente variable con un trimer y el tip110 pero cuando el voltaje en el punto medio bajaba, es decir cuando ajustaba la R, el tip 41c se recalentaba, asi que opté por desmontar todos lo componentes y revisarlos uno por uno, armarlo en una protoboard y salir de una vez por todas de las dudas.

Ahora que tenga un rato libre voy a seguir haciendo pruebas


Gracias por tu valiosisima ayuda

Ah,  y disculpa una consulta mas, como pruebo el tip 110,es un darlington NPN.

Gracias.

Saludos 
LM

perdon no era TIP 41 era el TIP 42



aldemarar dijo:


> libardo revisa bien las soldaduras y las conexiones de los transistores y sobre el circuito multiplicador de voltaje Vbe con esas resistencia a mi me funciona y asta se lo e instalado a otras tarjetas y trabaja bien.
> si puedes sacar unas fotos seria mejor para poder mirar que error puede haber
> saludos


 

Saludos 

Una pregunta, la tarjeta Spain que venden aqui, es para tr complementarios, cuanto Vcc maximo trabaja, es la sp3000?? tu la conoces??


----------



## aldemarar

no sabia que ya estaban comercializando esa targeta. oscar monzalvo subio un plano que trabaja con 130vdc+-


----------



## Fogonazo

Libardo M dijo:


> ....Una pregunta, *la tarjeta Spain que venden aqui,* es para tr complementarios, ......


Que venden ¿ Donde ?


----------



## aldemarar

libardo se refiere a barranquilla colombia. jajaja


----------



## Libardo M

Fogonazo dijo:


> Que venden ¿ Donde ?


 

Si señor me referia a Barranquilla, Colombia, se consiguen muchas variedades de tarjetas driver.

cerca de mi casa, hay un señor que trabaja en sonido, y tiene la Spain, la voy a conseguir y voy a comparar el esquema con los que estan en foro.

Si es diferente entonces la publico.

Saludos 

LM


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos amigos del foro.


les cuento que ya puse a funcionar la tarjeta zener modificada, el problema estaba en unos transistores falsificados, actualmente tengo mi máquina estéreo. con un transfo de 1600 VA, que bota 63 y 63 VAC, rectificador de 25 A, 2 condensadores de 15000 µF a 100V, el cual rectificado da aprox 90V. tengo 2 tarjetas zener modificadas, y en cada una tengo 6 transistores (3  2sc3858  y  3  2sa1494) con unos disipadores bien proporcionados, lo unico que le hice fue cambiarle un poco la ganancia, le instalé las protecciones normales( red de zobel, diodos en los transistores), y el sonido... espectacular, lo tengo conectado a un par de cajas clones de cervin vega, y el bajo retumba impresionantemente, aunque todavia no les tengo ningun circuito de realce de bajos suena sencillamente espectacular, estuve haciendo pruebas y a maxima potencia los dispadores no pasan de 43ºC de temperatura con cargas de 8Ω, pronto voy a hacer mediciones de potencia, pero me imagino que estan alrededor de 400 W- 450W por canal.  

Los Transistores drivers casi ni calientan en comparacion con la QSC1500 que tenia anteriormente en el mismo sistema.

recomendable 100% solo tengan cuidado de instalar transistores originales y de marca y verificarlos o probarlos antes de soldarlos a la placa.

Pronto publicaré fotos

Gracias a todos por sus maravillosos aportes!!!

Desde Quilla

LM


----------



## aldemarar

que bueno que ya te funciono espero las fotos y muy pronto la modificare para que trabaje con 130v+- para los que les gusta el gran poder


----------



## ALIEM

oiga  aldemaral  es  usted  un  verdadero  genio  de  la  electrónica   aldemarar  tengo  una duda  con el transistor  Darlington    de   cuanto  voltio tiene  que  ser   porque  la  verdad  para  mi  ese  que  usted  coloco  hay  no  me  convence  ha  otra  cosa  seria  un  gran  aporte   que  publicara  el  amplificador  modificado para  trabajarlo  con  130 positivo y 130  negativo  así el  foro  va  creciendo  en  enseñanza   y  tendríamos  tremendo amplificador  aldemaral   anímese   seria  tremendo  poder  con ese  voltaje  como  de  cuantos  watios  quedaría   el  amplificador  en 8 homio  y  en 4  homio  si  no  es  mucha  molestia es usted  un  gran  líder


----------



## Cacho

Hola Aliem:

Es sólo un consejo, pero estimo que es bueno. Poné algunos puntos, acentos y comas en tus escritos, que si no se hace muy difícil leerlos de corrido e interpretarlos sin un buen esfuerzo.
Te va a ayudar a establecer una comunicación más fluida.

Saludos.


----------



## Libardo M

ALIEM dijo:


> oiga aldemaral es usted un verdadero genio de la electrónica aldemarar tengo una duda con el transistor Darlington de cuanto voltio tiene que ser porque la verdad para mi ese que usted coloco hay no me convence ha otra cosa seria un gran aporte que publicara el amplificador modificado para trabajarlo con 130 positivo y 130 negativo así el foro va creciendo en enseñanza y tendríamos tremendo amplificador aldemaral anímese seria tremendo poder con ese voltaje como de cuantos watios quedaría el amplificador en 8 homio y en 4 homio si no es mucha molestia es usted un gran líder


 

Saludos


Señor Cacho, aldemarar, ustedes que son los expertos:
me parecio ver en un esquema parecido, una fuente de corriente(ajuste de Bias) que en esta tarjeta ( zener o sansuy) se hace con un darlington, pero en otro esquema lo hacen con un transistor normal bd140 si mal no recuerdo, tenia un resistor ajustable. 
¿Podria funcionar en ésta?
Me parece, no sé. que es mas practico colocar ahi uno normal que un darlington, que es mas dificil de probar.

Voy a buscarlo en mis archivos y luego lo subo para que ustedes opinen .

Saludos


LM



ALIEM dijo:


> oiga aldemaral es usted un verdadero genio de la electrónica aldemarar tengo una duda con el transistor Darlington de cuanto voltio tiene que ser porque la verdad para mi ese que usted coloco hay no me convence ha otra cosa seria un gran aporte que publicara el amplificador modificado para trabajarlo con 130 positivo y 130 negativo así el foro va creciendo en enseñanza y tendríamos tremendo amplificador aldemaral anímese seria tremendo poder con ese voltaje como de cuantos watios quedaría el amplificador en 8 homio y en 4 homio si no es mucha molestia es usted un gran líder


 

Saludos


La potencia estimada se calcula mas o menos asi

(VCC-V1)²/8Rl = Prms                    V1 se descuenta por caida de
                                                 voltaje entre los transistores, y por la potencia de
                                                 la fuente. se asume entre 6 y 15 Voltios.

el vcc es la suma de los 2 Vcc el + y el -. es decir si es una fuente +-65 = 130 v


saludos..

LM


----------



## aldemarar

libardo claro que puedes hacer los cambios despues que funcione y ajuste bien las bias y el transistor soporte la corriente todo bien a mi me gusta ese darlinton ya que con los valores de esas dos resistencias te ajusta el bias automaticamente y no necesitas de trimer que aveces causan problemas  
ah por lo de genio muchas gracias pero no es para tanto es solo el producto de la experiencia y de investigar mucho y gracias a este foro que me a enseñado mucho
saludos


----------



## ALIEM

gracia  compañeros   por  responderme  haber  si  entendí , vamos  a  suponer  que  yo  trabaje  la  tarjeta zener con  un transformador  que  vote  un  voltaje  de 50+50  cuando  lo  rectifico  me  llega ha 70  + y 70 -  aproximadme,  entonces  agarro  una   rama   del  transformador   que  son 50  voltio y  lo  divido  entre 1.4142  y  me  da 35.35 este  voltaje  lo multiplico  por la  misma  cantidad   ósea  y  me   da  1249  esta  cantidad la  divido  entre  la  carga  del  amplificador  y  me da  la  potencia , ósea 1249 entre  8  es  igual  156  watio,   ósea   el   amplificador   zener   me   vota  una  potencia  de  156  watios  en 8  homio  y  312  watios   en 4   homio  creo  que  es  asi  compañero  así   me  lo explico  mi  profesor,  esto  es  por  un  solo  canal, estéreo seria el doble de la potencia seria 312  en 8  homio  y 624  en  4 homio  esa  seria  la  potencia  estéreo trabajándola  con  un  transformador  con  un primario de 110   y  un segundario de 50 + 50   COM  20 amperio  y  mil  watios  de potencia y 6 condensadores de 15000 micro farios  por  canal , mi  profesor  me  dijo que  le  pusiera 6  porque  si  la  tención   cae  la potencia  también  eso  fue  todo


----------



## Cacho

Pará, que estás haciendo un merengue con números...



ALIEM dijo:


> ...vamos  a  suponer  que  yo  trabaje...con  un transformador  ...de 50+50  cuando  lo  rectifico  me  llega ha 70  + y 70 -...


Eso quiere decir que tenés una onda de salida que va a oscilar entre +70V y -70V. El valor RMS de esa onda será 70/√2≈50V.
Ese valor (50V) al cuadrado dividido por la carga será una aproximación por alto a la potencia del ampli. En números, 2500/R=P [W]


Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola  gacho me alegro   que  me  responda  mi  pregunta, ya  creo  que  estoy   agarrando  la  honda, para  simplificar  un  poco  la  cuestión  50 al cuadro es 2500 eso 2500 lo divido  entre  la  carga  y  me da  la potencia  de  salida , que son 312 watios  en  8 homio   okey  ,pero  quisiera saber si esos 312 watios  son  estéreo o  lo  vota   en 8  homio  por  un  canal,  gacho  digo  esto  porque  en mi cuenta   medio  156 watio  en  8   homio  y  312 watio  estéreo con una carga de 8 homio   esa  es   mi   duda  es  pero  que  no se  moleste


----------



## German Volpe

hola muchachos. estoy interesado en armar este amplificador en lo que va del año que viene.
mi duda es esta... tengo un transformador de 35 + 35 de 4A C.A. , que rectificado me daria una tension de aprox 50v + 50v. y una potencia teorica de 400W
veo por aca que el transformador requerido deberia tener una potencia de 500w, pero si este amplificador es de clase AB y yo sin saber su eficiencia calculo que es de 50% en el peor caso.
estaria en el limite de 200w de salida y 200w de perdidas en calor.
puedo armar este amplificador igual?? me gustaria que si  
sino seguire buscando jaj
aaa me olvidaba... el uso que le daria seria para algun subwoofer de audio pro de 15" y 200-250 rms
saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cacho

voldemot dijo:


> mi duda es esta... tengo un transformador de 35 + 35 de 4A C.A. , que rectificado me daria una tension de aprox 50v + 50v. y una potencia teorica de 400W...


¿4A por rama o 4A totales?
Un trafo de 300VA es del tamaño de un coco medio chico o una manzana grandota (más o menos) y pesa lo suyo. ¿Tenés algo así?.
Leé el post de EZavalla sobre cómo obtener algunos datos de los transformadores y medí el tuyo. Con eso vas a poder estimar cuánta potencia podés tener disponible ahí.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

me parece que estoy re loco y me hace falta mucha cindor...
estaba pensando... si mi trafo tuviera 4A totales y "calculo" la potencia midiendo de las ramas, osea 70v y multiplico por 4 obtengo "280" w. 
ahora si mido de ramas separadas, es decir entre gnd y rama = 35v y multiplico por la mitad 2A tengo 70w , esto x2 = 140w...  
una pregunta seguro muy tonta... la corriente (4A) tiene que ser igual en ambas ramas para que de resultado mi precario calculo... ????

en este momento la verdad que no me gustaria estar al lado de tipos como ohm y kirchoff  

saludos


----------



## Libardo M

voldemot dijo:


> me parece que estoy re loco y me hace falta mucha cindor...
> estaba pensando... si mi trafo tuviera 4A totales y "calculo" la potencia midiendo de las ramas, osea 70v y multiplico por 4 obtengo "280" w.
> ahora si mido de ramas separadas, es decir entre gnd y rama = 35v y multiplico por la mitad 2A tengo 70w , esto x2 = 140w...
> una pregunta seguro muy tonta... la corriente (4A) tiene que ser igual en ambas ramas para que de resultado mi precario calculo... ????
> 
> en este momento la verdad que no me gustaria estar al lado de tipos como ohm y kirchoff
> 
> saludos


 

No te preocupes mi querido amigo, con paciencia y perseverancia las dudas se van dispando todo se aclara.

saludos a todos.

Hoy les vengo a mostar las fotos del ampli que armé, basandome en el diseño de la zener modificada para trabajar a alta potencia por nuestro amigo Aldemarar.
Estan un poco borrosas porque las tome con el celu por que en ese momento no tenia la camara disponible. 

(Sencillamente) muy buena.

LM


----------



## Tavo

voldemot dijo:


> me parece que estoy re loco y me hace falta mucha cindor...
> estaba pensando... si mi trafo tuviera 4A totales y "calculo" la potencia midiendo de las ramas, osea 70v y multiplico por 4 obtengo "280" w.
> ahora si mido de ramas separadas, es decir entre gnd y rama = 35v y multiplico por la mitad 2A tengo 70w , esto x2 = 140w...
> una pregunta seguro muy tonta... la corriente (4A) tiene que ser igual en ambas ramas para que de resultado mi precario calculo... ????
> 
> en este momento la verdad que no me gustaria estar al lado de tipos como ohm y kirchoff
> 
> saludos



Que tal Voldemot.

Mirá, Cacho una vez me explicó que generalmente cuando se habla de potencia (Amperes) en un transformador son Amperes por rama.
Esto quiere decir que si tu transformador es de 35+35V x4A, *el transformador puede entregar 4A en una rama ó en otra; pero no en ambas al mismo tiempo.* (Nótese el "*ó*")

Entonces, tenemos que el transformador SI puede entregar 35V 2A + 35V 2A simultáneamente.

Eso nos dice que la potencia en vatios de tu transformador es de 35x4 ó 70x2.
Si decimos 35 *4 estamos considerando una sola rama con toda la intensidad.
Si decimos 70 *2 estamos considerando ambas ramas al mismo tiempo, sin contar el punto medio del transformador.

Los cálculos dan lo mismo, *140W.*

Saludos.

PS: Espero estar en lo correcto.
PS2: Si es de 140W, teóricamente (aproximadamente) el núcleo debería ser de unos 150VA. Ya que 150VA es potencia aparente, dado que el transformador posee una eficiencia que NO es del 100%, sino mas bien calculemos una eficiencia del 90 y pico %. (Todo depende de la calidad del núcleo y devanados...)


----------



## Cacho

voldemot dijo:


> me parece que estoy re loco...


La locura es buena.



voldemot dijo:


> estaba pensando... si mi trafo tuviera...


Veamos, que estás poniendo el caballo adelante de la carreta, me parece.

Primero se toman las medidas del núcleo y se calcula la potencia que puede entregar. Digamos que te dio 300VA. Usemos esa potencia aparente para hacer los cálculos sin meternos con la potencia real, que no hace falta para explicar esto. El número al que vamos a llegar será un poco mayor que el real (un 20% más o menos), pero no viene al caso.

Ahora le ponemos el bobinado de 35+35V (son 70V en total) y... Acá viene lo que te perdiste al pensar el asunto: Eso se comporta como si fueran dos trafos de 35V simples y de la mitad de la potencia cada uno puestos en serie.

Haciendo la cuenta, 150VA/35V≈4,3A. He ahí un numerito bastante similar al que declaran.
Si hacés la cuenta con 300VA y 70V te da lo mismo, sólo que la corriente ahora está circulando por los dos bobinados de 35V. Van desde un bobinado al punto central y desde ahí al otro, circulan por las dos ramas 

¿Se entiende?

Edit: Estamos escribiendo todos al mismo tiempo  Hola Tavo.


----------



## German Volpe

mmmm...

aaaaaaahhhhhh....


sisi ahora si se entendio jaja. 
me tenia loco este tema ayer y hoy. jaj pero gracias a sus clases lo pude enteder.
muchas gracias cacho , tavo y todos. disculpen por haber sido tan pesado 
ya me decidi igual que ampli voy a hacer, y el que mas puedo aprovechar con el trafo es el UCD posteado en el foro
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Buenísimo entonces.

Lo único que te queda es repasar el hilo de EZavalla sobre los trafos y fijarte qué es lo de la potencia aparente y la real. Para calcular la corriente usá el valor de la real y no la aparente 

Saludos y de nada por lo que me toca.


----------



## adrian2008

hola como están, envista que en paginas bien atrás leyendo un tema de la melody vs zener, me animo a presentar unos archivos en proteus, tanto del melody como el de ladelec, y mi pregunta ahora es como hace uno para darse cuenta cual suena mejor en una simulacion asi?, por que dice mi amigo oscar monsalvo que suena mejor el melody? 


Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Suena perfecto, mejor que la zener, la he probajo en bajos, medios, brillos y hasta full rango y en ninguno desepciona, muy buen amplificador.



y por que razón lo haría si en dado caso los dos están amplificando la señal fielmente de su fuente, entonces que hace que el uno suene mejor que el otro?.

y también les quiero pedir que me digan donde puedo encontrar un curso muy completo de electrónica pero con formulas y todo, algo tan completo como hacer tal vez una tecnología.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

adrian2008 dijo:


> y mi pregunta ahora es como hace uno para darse cuenta cual suena mejor en una simulacion asi?, por que dice mi amigo oscar monsalvo que suena mejor el melody?
> 
> 
> y por que razón lo haría si en dado caso los dos están amplificando la señal fielmente de su fuente, entonces que hace que el uno suene mejor que el otro?.



En la simulacion te toca hacer un analisis de respuesta en frecuencia, pero la mejor prueba es ensamblandola y escuchandola ya que la simulacion es solo una aproximacion a lo real.

La prueba en donde encontré diferencias apreciables fué en los graves, ya que en los otros rangos no se sentia diferencia, la probe con un par de cerwin vega clones de 18" y una fuente de +-70VDC.

Lo que hace que uno suene mejor que el otro es el diseño de la etapa driver, realimentaciones, compensaciones, que sea estable a alta potencias etc.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, oygan para que me de los 400w por canal, y si me voy a armar 2, el trafo debe ser de 50VCA-0-50VCA, 800W, 10A???
Otra cosa,en el diagrama del ampli del mensaje #1, las resistencias que no dicen cuantos watts deben tener, deben ser a 5w o a 1/4w???


----------



## Libardo M

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola, oygan para que me de los 400w por canal, y si me voy a armar 2, el trafo debe ser de 50VCA-0-50VCA, 800W, 10A???
> Otra cosa,en el diagrama del ampli del mensaje #1, las resistencias que no dicen cuantos watts deben tener, deben ser a 5w o a 1/4w???


 

la cuenta que sacas: 50-0-50 vac * 10A = 800W  ???

Deberia ser   50-0-50= 100V          por lo tanto     100v * 10 A =  1000w 

Y si,  la potencia del transformador debe ser un poco mayor a la que esperas obtener en la salida de audio, 

pero para obtener los 400 W, (sinceramente ese amplificador no los alcanza, diria que maximo 350W cuando mucho). tendrias que tener un VCC de +-85.
*OJO que este diseño solo aguanta màximo 75V.*

Otra: las resistencias del diagrama, las de 0.22  Ω son a 5W
las demas las puedes colocar a 1/2 W.


Saludos 
LM


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye Libardo M, segun laseccion fuente de poder de aqui dice 800w:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_chasis_Amplificador-estereo-400watts.asp


----------



## Libardo M

La fuente de poder es capaz de suministrar 800W, pero el amplificador nunca aprovecharia toda esa potencia. es mas llegaria a consumir un 85 a 90% de la potencia disponible cuando mucho.
Es decir que si lo hacer estèreo(2 canales) y cada uno puede absorber hasta maximo 350W maximo de la fuente.
Aunque tendria que tener un voltaje de alimentacion superior a los +-77V.

te explico mas o menos asi:

Para obtener 400W en una carga de 8 Ω.

V=√PR   Donde V= voltaje en la carga.  P= potencia disipada     y    R= Resistencia de carga.

Si haces la cuenta te da que para obtener 400W, necesitas 56.56 Vrms.
Ahora esos son Voltios RMS, que equivale al 70% del voltaje pico máximo necesario en la carga. si haces la cuenta = 56.56V /0.7= *80V.*

Este es el valor máximo de cada semiciclo tanto positivo como negativo para obtener 400W. estos valores deben aparecer en la carga, luego, siempre hay una caida de voltaje entre los transistores esta puede variar, pero esta cerca de 3 V, por transistor.
ES decir que tienes que sumarle 3 V como minimo.
Y dependiendo de la fuente tienes que descontarle como 5 u 8 V mas.
Es decir que ya estaria llegando a los 88V.

Para obtener ese voltaje la salida del transfo debe de ser mas o menos 62 V.-0 - 62Vac
Y tener una potencia por lo menos 15 o 20% superior a lo esperado en la salida.
Es decir que para sacarle el jugo debes tener como minimo un transfo de 1000W.

Saludos y cualquier duda compartela.

LM


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces el trafo debe ser para uno estereo, de 1000w, 62vca-0-62vca, 14A???


----------



## Cacho

Podés usar uno más chico, Mastodonte (aunque no mucho).

La cuenta que saca Libardo es correcta en cuanto a tensiones y hasta ahí vamos bien. Sólo no coincido en eso de que los 3V son "por transistor". Por rama sería lo correcto, pero sí, son 3V estimativamente y el resultado final es el mismo.

En cuanto a la potencia del trafo: Si querés 400W estéreo, eso son 800W totales (vaya que me levanté rápido para la matemática...) y para eso podrías usar un trafo de unos 800W de potencia real (eso son 1000VA). Uno de 1000W necesita un núcleo de 1200VA.
Andá a donde lo vayas a encargar y decile al bobinador que te arme un trafo de 1000VA (VA=Volt Ampere) y con un secundario de 62+62V. Él sabrá qué alambre poner y demás.
Y preguntá la diferencia de precio entre ese y uno de 1200VA o más, a ver qué te dice. A mayor potencia aparente del trafo (más VA), mejor. Si no es grande la diferencia de plata, apuntá a uno más potente.

La manera correcta de pedir un trafo es esa (por potencia aparente del núcleo y tensión del secundario), más que por tensiones y corrientes  (en un supermercado sí, pedilo de la otra forma, pero en una casa de transformadores no).
Si el bobinador no termina de entender lo que le estás pidiendo, desconfiá de su capacidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Libardo M

1000% de acuerdo con Cacho.

LM



Cacho dijo:


> En cuanto a la potencia del trafo: Si querés 400W estéreo, eso son 800W totales (vaya que me levanté rápido para la matemática...)
> 
> 
> Muy bueno con las matematicas..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces voy a donde me hacen el transformador, si me voy a hacer este en estere pido:
1 transformador para entrada de 110vca, con salida de 62vca-0-62vca, 10A, 800w???

PD: Rectificado me deberia dar +-84vcd y eso lo conecto donde dice +-75vcd??? y con estos +-84vcd si funcionan las resistencias y diodos de la fuente para los +-12vcd


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos 

Como te dije anteriormente, ese circuito *no puede trabajar con mas de ±75 V*
*OJO,* puedes echar a perder todo tu trabajo.
Lo máximo que obtienes de él, son 350W (muy optimista) con 75V.

Si quieres obtener 400W debes buscar otro diseño o busca éste mismo *modificado* que trabaja hasta 96V


Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

...................................................... entonces el trafo es de 800w, 50vca-0-50vca, 10A????

OTRA DUDA: el parlante a usar debe ser a 8ohm o a 4ohm para que entregue el maximo de 350wrms
y el diodo zener de 18v debe ser a 1watt???


----------



## Tavo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...................................................... entonces el trafo es *de 800w,* 50vca-0-50vca, *10A????*
> 
> OTRA DUDA: el parlante a usar debe ser a 8ohm o a 4ohm para que entregue el maximo de 350wrms
> y el diodo zener de 18v debe ser a 1watt???


*NO!*
*Mastodonte Man:*
Todavía no entiendo por qué decís ambas cosas "10A, 800W", si ya dijiste la tensión de alterna que deseás en el secundario!!

Aparte, Cacho dijo que lo correcto es que pidas un transformador indicándole al armador la tensión de alterna que deseás en el secundario *y la potencia del núcleo en VA!!*
En este caso vos NO tendrías que decir "10A, 800W", sino "50-0-50, 1000VA"

El armador, si realmente sabe, va a hacer el transformador *en un núcleo de 1000VA.* Él ya sabe que sección de alambres tiene que poner y de que manera armarlo.

La potencia aparente siempre la decimos en *VA (Volt-Ampere).* Acordate que esa NO ES la potencia final, es decir, vos NO vas a obtener esos 1000W, porque la eficiencia del transformador NO es del 100%, sino quizá del 80 y pico %.
Todo depende de la calidad del material a usar (chapas), de la calidad y prolijidad de armado, y de algunas cosas más.

Si no entendiste algo, re-leé. 

Saludos.
PS: Es relativamente simple calcular cuántos vatios vas a obtener finalmente, pero este cálculo tendríamos que hacerlo "en el aire", ya que vos NO conocés esa eficiencia, y no hay nada que te lo indique. Tal vez, podría a llegar a decirte este dato el armador, pero lo dudo mucho.
El cálculo es muy simple: 1000VA * 0,8 = 800 W


----------



## Mastodonte Man

bueno pero es que mi idea es hacer yo el trafo.....

PD: Entonces que pasa si mejor me armo yo 2 trafos de 500w 50-0-50vca, 5A por rama y le pongo uno a cada circuitos como este:
es el de los 4 transistores 2SC3858, con este saco 350wrms MONO, y con el que se usan transistores 2SC3858 y 2 transistores 2SA1494, con este que pasa???


----------



## Libardo M

cualquiera de los dos es lo mismo la unica diferencia es la etapa de salida final.

Aunque yo me inclino por el complementario ( transistores NPN y PNP).

Ah y otra cosa, es mejor un transfo de 1000VA que 2 de 500VA.
necesita menos hierro. 
aunque el calibre de alambre es mayor y por lo tanto es mas dificil manejo.
Y ocupa menos espacio


Saludos.

el parlante debe ser de 8 Ω, aunque le puedes colocar dos(4Ω) pero tendrias que aumentar la cantidad de transistores, claro al fin y al cabo no vas a sacar mas de lo que te da la fuente.

El zener es de 1W, y las resistencias de emisor de los transistores son de 5W


----------



## Mdavidh

hola, a mi amplificador le puse un transformador de 10A +60 -60 voltios en el secundario, y el amplificador suena  excelente lo que no se es que parlantes ponerle


----------



## germanlego

puedes utilizar unos de 500 o 600w para pruevas ya que estas en el limite de su potencia pero paro para su funcion unos de 1000w.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Hola a todo el foro esta informacion que saque del foro indica como alimentarlo pero faltan valores y tiene un transistor y faltan valores ò no esta muy claro...mas me gustaria que alguien si es tan amable me esplicara el porque gracias a todos ..y seguimos adelante


----------



## Libardo M

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro esta informacion que saque del foro indica como alimentarlo pero faltan valores y tiene un transistor y faltan valores ò no esta muy claro...mas me gustaria que alguien si es tan amable me esplicara el porque gracias a todos ..y seguimos adelante


 
Te respondo:

Cuales valores hacen falta?, Yo arme esa tarjeta y me dio excelentes resultados solo le modifique ciertos componenetes, pero funciono de maravilla.


Saludos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Libardo M dijo:


> Te respondo:
> 
> Cuales valores hacen falta?, Yo arme esa tarjeta y me dio excelentes resultados solo le modifique ciertos componenetes, pero funciono de maravilla.


 

Gracias por tu respuesta solo me faltan los valores de las resistencias de base del TIP 110 y corroborar otros valores como R 10 = 82 Ohm., C7 y 8 es de = 1 Nf.?
El Q 5 es un B595 me podira valer un MJE 350 ..?o cual puedo poner pues ese no lo hay en las tiendas de aqui.....
Muchas gracias  espero tu respuesta ya que este ampli me ha funcionado muy bien pero simpre hasta 70 +- v.

Si modificaste algo mas te ruego me lo hagas saber muchas gracias


----------



## Libardo M

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta solo me faltan los valores de las resistencias de base del TIP 110 y corroborar otros valores como R 10 = 82 Ohm., C7 y 8 es de = 1 Nf.?
> El Q 5 es un B595 me podira valer un MJE 350 ..?o cual puedo poner pues ese no lo hay en las tiendas de aqui.....
> Muchas gracias  espero tu respuesta ya que este ampli me ha funcionado muy bien pero simpre hasta 70 +- v.
> 
> Si modificaste algo mas te ruego me lo hagas saber muchas gracias


 
Efectivamente, substitui los transistores B595 y su pareja, por el MJE340 y 350, la resistencia de emisor del segundo amplificador diferencial es decir la que esta en los emisores de los MJE 340, es de 150 Ohm a 1W.

La resistencia que está en serie con el diodo en la base del MJE 350 de la fuente de corriente, es de 82 Ohm.

Las resistencias de el ajuste de Bias del TIP120 (ojo 120!! o 122, el 110 no sirve) son de 10 Ohm, la que va de colector a base, y de 1 Ohm la que va de emisor a base.
Yo cambie la red de realimentacion, le coloque una resistencia de 56 K, y una de 560 Ohm con un capacitor de 100 uF a 100V,

La resistencia de emisor del primer par diferencial , ( le coloque 2n5401) PNP, es de 51 K.
Y finalmente los drivers de salida le puse , MJE15032 y MJE15033.

Pero tu puedes instalar alguno que sirva ahi con caracteristicas similares.

Si necesitas mas detalles me comentas, o si necesitas subo el esquematico.

Ah y se me olvidaba los condensadores que van en los transistores drivers con de 1 nF a 100V o mas.

Los C2229 los cambie por MJE340, y corrijo los B595 y D362 los substitui por MJE15032 y 15033

Saludos,


----------



## LUILLIMX

Gracias amigo pero mejor si no es mucho pedir te ruego me pongas aqui el esquematic para guardarlo , claro estudiarlo y aprender.
Eres muy amable gracias


----------



## aldemarar

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Gracias amigo pero mejor si no es mucho pedir te ruego me pongas aqui el esquematic para guardarlo , claro estudiarlo y aprender.
> Eres muy amable gracias



si quieres me das tu direccion y te armo la targeta y te la envio   
hojo con lo del minimo esfuerzo si ya te dieron los valores porque solo no los remplasas 
y con los valores que tiene tambien funciona ya que yo la rediseñe y esos valores son para trabajarlo con 90vdc+-


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos Aldemarar y gracias de nuevo por tu colaboración.

El diseño es muy bueno y funciona de maravilla, actualmente estan sonando 2 tarjetas de estas con una fuente de ±90VDC y 15 A.
Hace poco le conecte un crossover con el pasabajo con corte a 340 Hz, le tengo conectadas 2 cajas de bajo CVega con parlantes de 15" a 1200W y el bajo es impresionante.

Al compañero Lullimix saludos.
Y para la comunidad Posteo el esquematico con las modificaciones que le hice.   


Cordialmente


LM


----------



## clother

Hola amigos del foro les tengo una duda de un trabajo que estoy realizando del cual no puedo dormir les agradeceria que porfavor me den la mano en este momento que lo necesito. la duda es la siguiente:
estoy construyendo un amplificador de 200w rms por canal de construyasuvideorockola el cual se alimenta con +/-45vdc. pero en mi caso reemplace los D1047 y los B817 por los 2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 Y los driver que lleva son TIP41C Y TIP42C de los cuales la pagina de constriyasuvideorocola reecomienda que si aumentamos el voltaje reemplasemos dichos TR  por los MJE15033 y MJE15032 y al no encontrarlos en mi ciudad en su carencia puse el A1306 y el C3298 y quisiera saber si me trabajara bien esos driver con el circuito de construyasuvideorocola 400w estereo a +/-75v? 
deceso feliz dia de la amistad
Gracias de antemano. adjunto unas imagenes de las placas



			
				clother dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro les tengo una duda de un trabajo que estoy realizando del cual no puedo dormir les agradeceria que porfavor me den la mano en este momento que lo necesito. la duda es la siguiente:
> estoy construyendo un amplificador de 200w rms por canal de construyasuvideorockola el cual se alimenta con +/-45vdc. pero en mi caso reemplace los D1047 y los B817 por los 2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 Y los driver que lleva son TIP41C Y TIP42C de los cuales la pagina de constriyasuvideorocola reecomienda que si aumentamos el voltaje reemplasemos dichos TR  por los MJE15033 y MJE15032 y al no encontrarlos en mi ciudad en su carencia puse el A1306 y el C3298 y quisiera saber si me trabajara bien esos driver con el circuito de construyasuvideorocola 400w estereo a +/-75v?
> deceso feliz dia de la amistad
> Gracias de antemano. adjunto unas imagenes de las placas


he aquie les adjunte las imajenes de mi montaje


----------



## germanlego

clother dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro les tengo una duda de un trabajo que estoy realizando del cual no puedo dormir les agradeceria que porfavor me den la mano en este momento que lo necesito. la duda es la siguiente:
> estoy construyendo un amplificador de 200w rms por canal de construyasuvideorockola el cual se alimenta con +/-45vdc. pero en mi caso reemplace los D1047 y los B817 por los 2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 Y los driver que lleva son TIP41C Y TIP42C de los cuales la pagina de constriyasuvideorocola reecomienda que si aumentamos el voltaje reemplasemos dichos TR  por los MJE15033 y MJE15032 y al no encontrarlos en mi ciudad en su carencia puse el A1306 y el C3298 y quisiera saber si me trabajara bien esos driver con el circuito de construyasuvideorocola 400w estereo a +/-75v?
> deceso feliz dia de la amistad
> Gracias de antemano. adjunto unas imagenes de las placas
> 
> 
> he aquie les adjunte las imajenes de mi montaje



que tecnica utilisas para los pcb estan bastante bien


----------



## clother

germanlego dijo:


> que tecnica utilisas para los pcb estan bastante bien



use el metodo del planchado. y me puse a realizar unas pruebas con voltaje y se que quema una resistencia de 6.8ohms y las de 0.47 calienta exageradisimo. mirando las hojas de datos de los driver que coloque soportan hasta 180v de VCE y poreso estoy en ese dilema. otra cosa el cap de 47uf/63v los reemplase por uno no polar de 47uf/100v. y ya revise mil veces el circuito y no veo error alguno salvo que sean los componentes. (drivers o el cap NP) les agradesco su ayuda de antemano


----------



## germanlego

clother dijo:


> use el metodo del planchado. y me puse a realizar unas pruebas con voltaje y se que quema una resistencia de 6.8ohms y las de 0.47 calienta exageradisimo. mirando las hojas de datos de los driver que coloque soportan hasta 180v de VCE y poreso estoy en ese dilema. otra cosa el cap de 47uf/63v los reemplase por uno no polar de 47uf/100v. y ya revise mil veces el circuito y no veo error alguno salvo que sean los componentes. (drivers o el cap NP) les agradesco su ayuda de antemano



verifica el valor de los condesadores que van en los trancistores de c2229 (2sc2229) que deben ser no menor de 15 ni mayor a 100pf; esta b*IE*n los condensadores de 47 a 100, solo aumentantes su tolerancia al voltage


----------



## clother

germanlego dijo:


> verifica el valor de los condesadores que van en los trancistores de c2229 (2sc2229) que deben ser no menor de 15 ni mayor a 100pf; esta bn los condensadores de 47 a 100, solo aumentantes su tolerancia al voltage



los caps que recomiendan, son de 330pf y yo tengo 270pf. como la capacitancia es inversamente proporcional  a la frecuencia decidi bajar la capacitancia. por el aumento del coltaje pense que habria mas posibiliades de introducion de altas frecuencias por ese cap lo pusede ese valor por lo demas todo esta tal cual como esta en la paGINA CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCOLA solo los caps que los puse a 100v. otra cosa los drivers que uso son los A1306 y el C3298


----------



## germanlego

revisa los condensadores que te digo ya que esta pcb es muy parecida a la de ladelec, con la cual tube este mismo inconveniente.


----------



## clother

germanlego dijo:


> revisa los condensadores que te digo ya que esta pcb es muy parecida a la de ladelec, con la cual tube este mismo inconveniente.



mmmmm como asi no entiendo. tu dices los que estan entre colector y base? porque si son esos esta bien porque este circuito lo he armado mas de 8veces nada mas que con el impreso de construyasuvideorocola. y este es nuevo y me da estas fallas. perame pondre unos de 100p haber que sucede


----------



## germanlego

clother dijo:


> mmmmm como asi no entiendo. tu dices los que estan entre colector y base? porque si son esos esta bien porque este circuito lo he armado mas de 8veces nada mas que con el impreso de construyasuvideorocola. y este es nuevo y me da estas fallas. perame pondre unos de 100p haber que sucede



si persiste el problema revisa bien tu pcb pistas rotas, porosas o algo en corto; mi problema fueron los condensadores, tipo lenteja


----------



## clother

germanlego dijo:


> si persiste el problema revisa bien tu pcb pistas rotas, porosas o algo en corto; mi problema fueron los condensadores, tipo lenteja



si esta bien ya lo revise. y si puedes ver la imagenes adjuntas tolas las pistas las estañe para evitar eso presisamente lo que hare es seguir el diagrama aver que tal si esta bien hecho


----------



## germanlego

OK, MECUENTAS


----------



## clother

germanlego dijo:


> OK, MECUENTAS



ya solucione el problema, el problema era que los transistores estavan mal colocados el npn donde va el pnp y viceversa ahora resulta que tenggo otro problema. que el power no me entrega mas de 3w rms con esos drivers. que puedo hacer ? bajar las resistencias de base de los 2sc5000 y 2sa1943


----------



## david2009

tene en cuenta la polaridades de los transistores 2sc5000 y 2sa1943 por que vienen truchos ami me vinieron todos truchos y con polaridad invertida


----------



## clother

david2009 dijo:


> tene en cuenta la polaridades de los transistores 2sc5000 y 2sa1943 por que vienen truchos ami me vinieron todos truchos y con polaridad invertida



tienes razon hermano eso no lo he verificado lo hare y luego les cuento


----------



## david2009

a estuve viendo en la pagina de rockola y no esta el circuito pcb que hisites vos  es diferente al de la pagina . de de donde lo sacastes pasame el link .


----------



## Edu-D

clother dijo:


> mmmmm como asi no entiendo. tu dices los que estan entre colector y base? porque si son esos esta bien porque este circuito lo he armado mas de 8veces nada mas que con el impreso de construyasuvideorocola. y este es nuevo y me da estas fallas. perame pondre unos de 100p haber que sucede



Compañero yo he hecho este circuito con otro pcb que hice y me funciona super hasta lo he puesto con voltajes +-50voltios por ahi subi el diagrama


----------



## clother

david2009 dijo:


> a estuve viendo en la pagina de rockola y no esta el circuito pcb que hisites vos  es diferente al de la pagina . de de donde lo sacastes pasame el link .



no tengo el link pero si tengo el archivo que descargue.



EDHB dijo:


> Compañero yo he hecho este circuito con otro pcb que hice y me funciona super hasta lo he puesto con voltajes +-50voltios por ahi subi el diagrama



si la placa funciona al 100% ya hice arrancar el circuito con la unica diferencia que con esos drivers que le puse al extraerle toda la potencia con una placa de un mezclador peavey series 260c se escucha una distorcion que no se escuha con el circuito original. seran por los driver?


----------



## david2009

amigo clother así como esta el pcb que pasaste funciona tal cual esta  el pcb? no tuviste que modificar nada


----------



## Edu-D

clother dijo:


> si la placa funciona al 100% ya hice arrancar el circuito con la unica diferencia que con esos drivers que le puse al extraerle toda la potencia con una placa de un mezclador peavey series 260c se escucha una distorcion que no se escuha con el circuito original. seran por los driver?



Yo les puse los driver originales pero con la diferencia que yo en ves de utilizar A1015 utilize BC556 y en otros el 2N3906 pero las patas son diferentes en estos transistores y el resto tal como lo tienes...

Lo he probado con eculizadores y en amplificadores que los he montado que viene con loudness y se escucha de maravillas


----------



## clother

david2009 dijo:


> amigo clother así como esta el pcb que pasaste funciona tal cual esta  el pcb? no tuviste que modificar nada



si el pcb tal cual como esta anda bien lo unico que yo modifique fueron cambiar los driver porque lo alimento con +/-75vcc



EDHB dijo:


> Yo les puse los driver originales pero con la diferencia que yo en ves de utilizar A1015 utilize BC556 y en otros el 2N3906 pero las patas son diferentes en estos transistores y el resto tal como lo tienes...
> 
> Lo he probado con eculizadores y en amplificadores que los he montado que viene con loudness y se escucha de maravillas



si poreso me extraño que este circuito la respuesta de frecuencias sea tan pobre y me distorcione mucho  a maxima potencia, porque el circuito original da una exelente respuesta. poreso mi duda esta en los drivers


----------



## Panzer2

Medí los A1015 si no te vinieron con la Base al medio! Me pasó en varias ocasiones este defecto en los 2SA1015 y 2SC1815. Los originales vienen con la Base al costado, pero los transistores chinos vienen con la Base al medio. 
A tener precausión!
Saludos


----------



## clother

Panzer2 dijo:


> Medí los A1015 si no te vinieron con la Base al medio! Me pasó en varias ocasiones este defecto en los 2SA1015 y 2SC1815. Los originales vienen con la Base al costado, pero los transistores chinos vienen con la Base al medio.
> A tener precausión!
> Saludos



no use los A1015 sino que utilice A733 pero eso hare revisare esos transistores porque en l aprimera prueba que hice uno volo en mil pedazos jajajajajaja


----------



## German Volpe

Gente les hago una pregunta.
Los 2sc3858 es posible reemplazarlos por otros transistores mas chicos en tamaño? porque son enormes y esta complicado el tema del lugar en el disipador..
Yo lo voy a usar en 4 ohm con 5 transistores por rama.
Se les ocurre que reemplazo puedo usar?? mi intencion es poner alguno con encapsulado tipo mjl21193 o similar, pero preferiria no usar el encapsulado T03.
Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Que raro que tenga una ganancia muy baja...
A mi no me ha pasado eso tiene una buena ganancia de entrada a mi mas me gusta utililzar los transistores que dije... Aunque mas utilizo el BC556... por cierto solo voltaje +-50v
La ultima placa que arme lo hice con el 2N5400 y funciona a la perfeccion...

Con voltajes +-75v no te sirben los TIP41 42 mejor ponles los 2SA1942 2SC5200 como driver


----------



## germanlego

German Volpe dijo:


> Gente les hago una pregunta.
> Los 2sc3858 es posible reemplazarlos por otros transistores mas chicos en tamaño? porque son enormes y esta complicado el tema del lugar en el disipador..
> Yo lo voy a usar en 4 ohm con 5 transistores por rama.
> Se les ocurre que reemplazo puedo usar?? mi intencion es poner alguno con encapsulado tipo mjl21193 o similar, pero preferiria no usar el encapsulado T03.
> Saludos



saludos german

puedes utilizar los c5200 y su complementario o en su defecto (pero mira los datachip y compara y calcula) los c5198 y complementarios. 



EDHB dijo:


> Que raro que tenga una ganancia muy baja...
> A mi no me ha pasado eso tiene una buena ganancia de entrada a mi mas me gusta utililzar los transistores que dije... Aunque mas utilizo el BC556... por cierto solo voltaje +-50v
> La ultima placa que arme lo hice con el 2N5400 y funciona a la perfeccion...
> 
> Con voltajes +-75v no te sirben los TIP41 42 mejor ponles los 2SA1942 2SC5200 como driver


----------



## Edu-D

El diagrama original les comento q los componentes solo es para trabajar a voltajes bajos por ejemplo +-50, ya que los componentes son aproximadamente a esos rangos y no estan diseñados a voltajes mas elevados y habra que cambiarlos o si no habra distorcion o puede que se quemen...
Si lo has puesto ha funcionar +-75 y funciona....

Para que tengas mejor rendimiento te recomendaria que cambies A1015 por el 2N5401...
Los driver que exitan a los transistores de salida si quieres del mismo tamaño la unica opcion son los MJE15032 33, los otros que faltan los TIP41 y 42 los puedes reemplazar por los D669, B649A o MJE340 MJE350 te queda a tu gusto...
Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Gracias germanlego. Voy a comparar los datashets
Saludos


----------



## clother

EDHB dijo:


> El diagrama original les comento q los componentes solo es para trabajar a voltajes bajos por ejemplo +-50, ya que los componentes son aproximadamente a esos rangos y no estan diseñados a voltajes mas elevados y habra que cambiarlos o si no habra distorcion o puede que se quemen...
> Si lo has puesto ha funcionar +-75 y funciona....
> 
> Para que tengas mejor rendimiento te recomendaria que cambies A1015 por el 2N5401...
> Los driver que exitan a los transistores de salida si quieres del mismo tamaño la unica opcion son los MJE15032 33, los otros que faltan los TIP41 y 42 los puedes reemplazar por los D669, B649A o MJE340 MJE350 te queda a tu gusto...
> Saludos



hermano yo lo hice trabajar a +/-75vcc y andubo bien solo que a maxima potencia distorsiono un poco. algo que no paso con la version original de baja tension que totalmente fiel con las columnas jbl de 2 parlantes de15 pulgadas por columna. poreso quiero ver si les puedo poner los mje350 y 340 como drivers?


----------



## pandacba

Clotheer eso te indica que la tensión de trabajo es excesiva, si a menoe voltaje funciona bien, es porque   fue diseñado para ese rango de tensión


----------



## germanlego

EDHB dijo:


> Que raro que tenga una ganancia muy baja...
> A mi no me ha pasado eso tiene una buena ganancia de entrada a mi mas me gusta utililzar los transistores que dije... Aunque mas utilizo el BC556... por cierto solo voltaje +-50v
> La ultima placa que arme lo hice con el 2N5400 y funciona a la perfeccion...
> 
> Con voltajes +-75v no te sirben los TIP41 42 mejor ponles los 2SA1942 2SC5200 como driver



TERECOMENDARIA MEJOR LOS 

MJE15032 Y MJE15033, O ESTOS C3856 Y A1492, que son un encapsulado mas pequeños y comodos para trabajar; aun que de todas formas son de mayor tamaño fisico y rendimiento que los tip 41c y 42c, no olviden comparar sus datachip.


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno mejor dicho revisen los datashet de los transistores calculas y todo voltajes...
Porque crees que te distorciona es logico... Por algo existen diversos componentes semiconductores para diferentes proposito...

Yo ya he tenido esos problemas por algo lo digo... Con amplificadores de mucha mayor potencia

Suerte a todos...


----------



## clother

pandacba dijo:


> Clotheer eso te indica que la tensión de trabajo es excesiva, si a menoe voltaje funciona bien, es porque   fue diseñado para ese rango de tensión



si hermano tienes toda la razon. y si modifico el valor de las resistencias del circuito por relacion crees que me quedaria bien, osea me refiero a despejes ejemp, si 100Ω = 45vcc entonses a 75vcc = ? si me explico


----------



## pandacba

Los valores de los componentes no cambian en una relación de la que planteas, si el equipo fue diseñado para funcionar a una tensión, al elevarla hay que recalcular todo, fijate que a medida que la pontencia aumenta los esquemas son más complejos, eso nos esta diciendo que no alcanza con modificar algunas resistencias, hay una serie de parametros que controlar, como la ganancia en tensión, la ganancia en corriente, los lazos de polarización, la corrientes que cirulan por cada etapas, con formulas que no responen a una regla de tres, basta ver los kits que han sido diseñasod para utilzar un esquema con distintas potencias, hay resistencia sque cambian otras que no, pero la relación de estos cambio no guarda una relación lineal o proporcional ni con la tensión de fuente ni con la tensión de alimentación....

Si fuera algo tan sencillo cualquiera diseñaria un amplificador, hay que mantener la banda basante con los niveles de distorción y no son cosas que van de la mano, aparte, siempre esta la posibilidad de que el amplifador a partir de cierta potencia empiece a oscilar, eso se previene en el diseño, hay formulas que involucran determinados parámtros que no deben ser sobrepasadasados y guardar una realción entre si para que eso no ocurra....
Asi mismo cuando se diseña o modifica un amplifcador, se evaluan ciertos aspectos, porque muchas veces la mofificación puede llegar a ser tan problemática, que es mejor empezar todo de cero.

Por eso yo utilizo esta regla, quiero un amplificador de 100W busco uno con esas caracteristicas, de antemano ya se cosa como que la fuente para esa potnecia es de deterninado valor a  determinada impedancia, pero para nada busco uno de 50W para llevarlo a 100W, igualmente si mi necesidad es de 200 busco uno de 200W y no uno de 100W para modificarlo, hay una enorme cantidad de circuitos disponibles cual es el sentido de hacer cambios? por otra parte hay que disponer una cantidad de materila de laboratorio que no es nada barato, para hacer los diversos enayos y pruebas necesarios.

Yo que lo se hacer y dispongo donde hacer las pruebas y mediciones adecuados, no lo hago por ni ser práctico ni ser lógico

Hay personas que buscan esquemas que cuando más transistores tenga en la salida mejor y eso es una verdadera locura, tan igual que la moda de queres a un amplificador diseñado para 8 modificarlo para querer meterle 8 ohms hay gene que le importa solo  la buerza bruta en potencia, en mi caso particular prefiero la calidad, Fijate un detalle que las salidas de audio de un TV tienen una muy buena calidad, y utilzan amplifadores que pudiean trabajar a 4 ohms y sin embargo los utilizan a 16 ohms, con lo cual se consigue una mejora notalbe en calidad de sonido...... por la misma razon los auriculares suelen tener alta impedancia


----------



## clother

pandacba dijo:


> Los valores de los componentes no cambian en una relación de la que planteas, si el equipo fue diseñado para funcionar a una tensión, al elevarla hay que recalcular todo, fijate que a medida que la pontencia aumenta los esquemas son más complejos, eso nos esta diciendo que no alcanza con modificar algunas resistencias


 
si en eso te apoyo hermano pero cai en un dilema  . si la corriente es inversamente proporcional a la resistencia entonses en teoria. si aumento el voltaje y dejo las misma resistencias la corriente crecera. pero si llevo la misma relacion voltaje resistencia la corriente se mantendria tal cual como fue diseñado. ejemplo R4 que es de 27ohm y R10 que es de 56 ohms ambas son resistencias de emisor en las cuales habran caidas de tension. si 27ohms = 50vcc /?=75vcc entonses despejo y me da 40 ohms puedo poner una de 47ohms y en la de 56 ohms la relacion me da 84 ohms y puedo ponerle una de 86 ohms y asi sucesivamente. aria esto para todas las resistencias escepto con R3 Y R9 (feedback) y las resistencias de la red de zobel al igual la que se encuentra en paralelo a la bobina yo no tengo todo el equiepo adecuado para realizar esta prueba pero no lo hago porque yo quiera sino que me dieron un " A classic power amplifier; 200w x 2, from Harman's high end Citation " totalmente destruido y tiene 2 transformadores de 300VA cada uno me entrega 54 0 54 voltios. y ya le vuelta a la ciudad buscando el transformador para el power de construyasuvideorocola y no lo encontre poreso quiero hacer. este experimento que me aconsejan, me aviento?


----------



## edelaossa

Todo circuito electrónico a determinada frecuencia se comporta como un filtro ademas refiriéndome a los dos amplificadores ZENER Y MELODY cada uno utiliza diferentes técnicas de realimentacion para minimizar la distorsión y esto modifica la respuesta en frecuencia de cada una de las etapas. En conclusión la respuesta en frecuencia de cada circuito depende del manejo total del ancho de banda. se pueden encontrar amplificadores que son muy eficientes para agudos, pero para graves no lo son y viceversa.

En las simulaciones solo puedes ver valores y cifras que te indican como opera el circuito, pero la prueba final es la audicion (como lo mensiona oscar monsalvo). una etapa amplificadora puede tener muy buenas características eléctricas, pero no necesariamente un excelente sonido.

a parte todo depende de tu gusto en particular



adrian2008 dijo:


> hola como están, envista que en paginas bien atrás leyendo un tema de la melody vs zener, me animo a presentar unos archivos en proteus, tanto del melody como el de ladelec, y mi pregunta ahora es como hace uno para darse cuenta cual suena mejor en una simulacion asi?, por que dice mi amigo oscar monsalvo que suena mejor el melody?
> 
> 
> y por que razón lo haría si en dado caso los dos están amplificando la señal fielmente de su fuente, entonces que hace que el uno suene mejor que el otro?.
> 
> y también les quiero pedir que me digan donde puedo encontrar un curso muy completo de electrónica pero con formulas y todo, algo tan completo como hacer tal vez una tecnología.


----------



## clother

pandacba dijo:


> Los valores de los componentes no cambian en una relación de la que planteas, si el equipo fue diseñado para funcionar a una tensión, al elevarla hay que recalcular todo, fijate que a medida que la pontencia aumenta los esquemas son más complejos, eso nos esta diciendo que no alcanza con modificar algunas resistencias


 


hermano ya sali de mis dudas y temores ya alimente el circuito con con +/-78vcc con las modificaciones de los valores de las resistencias antes mencionadas. y waaauuuuu.... si que suena. me da unos graves de miedo casi me vota la casa..jajaajaajajaj  tomare fotos y las subire para que miren que si anda de la manera en la que se calcularon las resistencias por medio de relacion.


----------



## clother

clother dijo:


> hermano yo lo hice trabajar a +/-75vcc y andubo bien solo que a maxima potencia distorsiono un poco. algo que no paso con la version original de baja tension que totalmente fiel con las columnas jbl de 2 parlantes de15 pulgadas por columna. poreso quiero ver si les puedo poner los mje350 y 340 como drivers?



estas son las fotos del proyecto que relise ya con las modificaciones del valor de las resistencias y suena de miedo con unos graves de orden


----------



## pantry

hola gente soy nuevo en el foro y les comento que arme el amplificador y me anduvo de una.                                                                                                                                        Lo tengo funcionando con 10 2sc2922 en cuasicomplementario por canal, tengo una fuente de 50+50X20A todabia no tengo el gabinete entonces me puse a pensar si pongo 4 placas puenteadas con otro trafo igual (todas las placas con 10 2sc2922).                                                                                                                                       "DUDAS":                                                                                                                                1: ¿Como conecto el puente para que este conectado cuando apenas lo enciendo?                                                                                                                                  2: ¿Existe algun riesgo para los parlantes de esta forma? Tengo que ponerle alguna proteccion con relay o algo parecido?                                                                                                                                  3: ¿Cuanta potencia me va a dar de esta forma?                                                                                                                                      Bueno gente desde ya muchas gracias, mi intencion es porque tengo 4 woofer jahro de 18X1000w nacionales y tengo una potencia zkx la mt1000 y la verdad que no le hace ni cosquillas y la mato toda la noche. Por eso prefiero darle otra tarea a la zkx y probar con la potencia de 400w puenteada (ojo la zkx es un caño es mi caballito de guerra, lo unico que le hice fue cambiarle el ventilador) bueno gracias otra vez y espero me ayuden... Pd: el foro esta buenisimo


----------



## david2009

hola tengo una DUDA  acerca de la fuente cual es el voltaje mas indicado 65+65 o 70+70


----------



## clother

david2009 dijo:


> hola tengo una DUDA  acerca de la fuente cual es el voltaje mas indicado 65+65 o 70+70



dejalo a 70 0 70 para que cuando opere el circuito te quede a 65 0 65
 por la caida de tension en los TR de potencia


----------



## nomesacasunmango

pantry dijo:


> hola gente soy nuevo en el foro y les comento que arme el amplificador y me anduvo de una.                                                                                                                                        Lo tengo funcionando con 10 2sc2922 en cuasicomplementario por canal, tengo una fuente de 50+50X20A todabia no tengo el gabinete entonces me puse a pensar si pongo 4 placas puenteadas con otro trafo igual (todas las placas con 10 2sc2922).                                                                                                                                       "DUDAS":                                                                                                                                1: ¿Como conecto el puente para que este conectado cuando apenas lo enciendo?                                                                                                                                  2: ¿Existe algun riesgo para los parlantes de esta forma? Tengo que ponerle alguna proteccion con relay o algo parecido?                                                                                                                                  3: ¿Cuanta potencia me va a dar de esta forma?                                                                                                                                      Bueno gente desde ya muchas gracias, mi intencion es porque tengo 4 woofer jahro de 18X1000w nacionales y tengo una potencia zkx la mt1000 y la verdad que no le hace ni cosquillas y la mato toda la noche. Por eso prefiero darle otra tarea a la zkx y probar con la potencia de 400w puenteada (ojo la zkx es un caño es mi caballito de guerra, lo unico que le hice fue cambiarle el ventilador) bueno gracias otra vez y espero me ayuden... Pd: el foro esta buenisimo


no es facil lo que propones .pero tampoco imposible vi que en otror foros primero se hace un separador de onda a la entrada creo que era con un tl 072 circuito sensillo pero a la salida las placas tienen que estan ajustadas con 0 v en las salidas y es un tema la cargas de los parlantes veo si me pongo a investigar este tema


----------



## Mdavidh

saludos gente, una pregunta, como hago para descargar los condensadores de la fuente en el momento en que le quite la alimentacion al amplificador?? le tengo puesto 4 condesadores de 10000uF/80v y un transformador de 65 - 65 /10 amp. el amplificador le tengo puesto 4 transistores por canal. gracias por su atencion


----------



## Cacho

¿Y para qué los querés descargar?
¿A qué velocidad necesitarías que fuera la descarga?


----------



## Mdavidh

ps los quiero descargar porque al apagar el amplificador queda sonando y el tiempo de descarga que sea lo necesario para que no se dañen los condensadores, gracias


----------



## pantry

gracias nomesacasunmango, igual quiero que sepas que soy aficionado no soy tecnico, trabaje en un negocio de reparacion de electronica 5 años y algo aprendi.
¿Tendre que poner algun retardo en la salida? Y no le pasara nada cuando lo encienda, porque los voy armar con el puente en el mismo gabinete. Osea que va a estar puenteado desde que lo encienda ya tengo los dos trafos y el gabinete...

Muchachos aca en varela los trafos de 50mas50 X 20A los consegui a 600mangos pesan como 10Kg mas o menos.(Averigue por capital y menos de 750 no consegui) me ofrecian unos toroidales pero no me convencen. Tuve que reparar algunas potencias con esos trafos, y con cortos grandes y se cosinaron


----------



## Cacho

Mdavidh dijo:


> los quiero descargar porque al apagar el amplificador queda sonando y el tiempo de descarga que sea lo necesario para que no se dañen los condensadores...


Nopi nopi.

Estás equivocando el camino entonces. Si lo que querés es que deje de sonar en el momento en que apagás el switch, lo que necesitás es un circuito de detección de alterna que accione un relé. En la página de Rod Elliott (sound.westhost.com) podés encontrar uno que forma parte de un circuito completo de salida (retardo de conexión+detector de AC+detector de DC a la salida). Es un circuito simple y podés hacerlo funcionar sin el resto. 

A los condensadores mejor dejalos ahí como están nomás, que va a ser lo más conveniente, sobre todo en potengias grandes.

Saludos


----------



## nachoti

Te cuento que en el post _#*471*_ el amigo Oscar Monsalvo subió el circuito del Zener BTL. Si quieres puedes armar ese que se ve estupendo.

Saludos


----------



## pantry

gracias nachoti te cuento que las placas ya las estaba armando individuales y en el post 476 dice que lo alimente con nada mas que 65v mas menos y yo ya tengo un trafo dos trafos de 70v mas menos,¿ce me termino el sueño o no pasa nada? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Edu-D

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> tengo un tranfo de 70 +70 que me gustaria meterle dos placas de estas, saldudos



Te recomiendo el circuito 300W subwoofer de Elliott Rod muy bueno por cierto es pequeño pero poderos y puede trabajar +-70 voltios yo lo he hecho con +-60 y la he trabajado con cargar de 2 ohmios y trabaja bien...

Saludos


----------



## antonioll74

Para quien ya termino el amplificador de ladelec cuasi....les pregunto lo siguiente...
1) yo alimente esa tarjeta con voltaje de +-45 volts sin conectarle la etapa de potencia y poniendole un foco de 100w en serie.

El foco prende algo fuerte y casi inmediatamente baja su intensidad a muy bajita; eso quiere decir que no esta en corto? no le conecto nada de bocina, ni señal a la entrada y... un tip 42c se calienta bastante; es normal? debo mencionar que los tip los tengo sin disipador. gracias a quien me oriente.

es normal este calentamiento por no tener conectada la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Edu-D

antonioll74 dijo:


> un tip 42c se calienta bastante; es normal? debo mencionar que los tip los tengo sin disipador. gracias a quien me oriente.
> 
> es normal este calentamiento por no tener conectada la etapa de potencia?




He hechos algunos de estos circuitos y a mi nunca un TIP se me ha calentado asi...
maximo se entibian y les pongo un pequeño disipador solos a dos transistores que son los driver que manejan los transistores de potencia...


----------



## clother

EDHB dijo:


> Te recomiendo el circuito 300W subwoofer de Elliott Rod muy bueno por cierto es pequeño pero poderos y puede trabajar +-70 voltios yo lo he hecho con +-60 y la he trabajado con cargar de 2 ohmios y trabaja bien...
> 
> Saludos



hermano que tall trabaja el power de 300w a 2  ohms? da 500w rms sobre esa impedancia


----------



## Edu-D

clother dijo:


> hermano que tall trabaja el power de 300w a 2  ohms? da 500w rms sobre esa impedancia



A mi me ha trabajado bien pero casi muy poco trabajo a esa impedancia ya que cuento con varios amplificadores aqui hablan de este circuito aca se puede hablar de este tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sobre-ampli-300w-esp-27878/


----------



## ALIEM

compañero  yo  tenia  un  amplificador   que  me   usaba  un  transformador,   que  tenia  un  primario  de  120 voltios  y  un  secundarios   de  72 + 72 y     15+15  y  decía  k 700  y  en  continua  me  llegaba  a  105 positivo y  105  negativo, pero  yo  me  quede  sorprendido  cuando  vi   que  en  la  salida  solo  llevaba  6  transistores  por  canal , 3 2sa1943 y , 3n 2sc5200 y  el  amplificador yo  lo  utilizaba  a  4  homio  y  nunca  tuve  problemas,  pero lo  que  yo  no  entiendo  aquí  es que  el  amigo aldemaral  manda  ha  utilizar  transistores  mj15023  y  su  complementario,  pero  manda  24 por canal para  trabajarla  a  2  homio  ,   yo me  pregunto   si  este  transistor  es  de  mas  potencia  porque  manda  tanto, estoy  hablando  de  la  tarjeta  zener  modificada ,   a  hora  yo  le  pregunto  cuantos  2sc5200 y  2sa1943  tengo  que  utilizar  para  trabajarla  a 2  homio   espero  su  respuesta un  cordial  saludos


----------



## pantry

hola gente de nuevo yo ya las habia armado individuales a las placas y les estoy colocando el circuito que me paso cacho para puentearla. Alguien sabe mas o menos que potencia puede tirar puenteada(las estoy alimentando con 70v mas;menos

me olvidaba la impedancia que va a ir conectado es de 4ohms


----------



## ALIEM

hola   ademara  me  estoy  entusiasmando  muchísimo, pero  estoy  esperando  su  respuesta    en  cuanto  a  la tarjeta  zener  modificada, les  cuento  que  fui  a  compra  los  transistores  de la  pevey  original ,pero  me  salían  muy  caros 50 bolívares  fuerte  cada  uno , imagínate  y  yo  pensaba  meterle  20 por  canal,  me  i  ba  a  salir  un  platero  pero  opte  por  los  2sa1943 y  los  2sc5200 ,pero  quiero  saber  si  no  corre  riesgo  de  quemarlos  trabajando  el  amplificador  a  2  homios,   a  otra cosa  yo  conseguí  unos  transistores  darlinto   originales  fn 1016 y fp 1016 quisiera  saber  si   unos  de  estos  dos  transistores  me  puede  remplazar  el  que  usted  puso  en  el  diagrama se  lo agradecería   aldemara ,  ya  que  les  estoy  poniendo  empeños,  estoy  reuniendo  todo  poco  a  poco , y   muy  pronto  le  publico  la  foto  del  transformador  para  que  lo  vea  es  un transformador  toroidal , y  también  bien  estoy  buscando  los  disipadores  grandes  donde  quepan  todos  los  transistores


----------



## Edu-D

Estos transistores 2sa1943 y los 2sc5200 yo los utilizo en un amplificador que arme y trabaja con una fuente +-96 y funciona muy bien y no se queman...

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

l S i pero  eso  no  es  lo  que  yo  quiero  saber , ,lo  que yo  quiero  saber  es  si aguanta  la carga de  2 homios  con  ese  voltaje de  96 positivo  y  96 negativo  con 20 transistores   por  canal, también  quería  saber  si uno  de   los  transistores  darlito que  nombre  sirven para este  diagrama


----------



## Edu-D

Para trabajar a cargar de 2 ohmios debes aumentar los transistores... que circuito quieres hacer porque el que hize fue otro proyecto...


----------



## clother

ALIEM dijo:


> l S i pero  eso  no  es  lo  que  yo  quiero  saber , ,lo  que yo  quiero  saber  es  si aguanta  la carga de  2 homios  con  ese  voltaje de  96 positivo  y  96 negativo  con 20 transistores   por  canal, también  quería  saber  si uno  de   los  transistores  darlito que  nombre  sirven para este  diagrama



EDHB tiene razon hermano necesitas hacer eso para que trabajen relajados los TR en mi caso he trabajado con un american audio vlp1500 el cual usa +/-130vcc y trabaja a 2Ω relajado pero lleva 10 tr por lado



EDHB dijo:


> A mi me ha trabajado bien pero casi muy poco trabajo a esa impedancia ya que cuento con varios amplificadores aqui hablan de este circuito aca se puede hablar de este tema
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sobre-ampli-300w-esp-27878/



gracias hermano lo mirare


----------



## Edu-D

clother dijo:


> EDHB tiene razon hermano necesitas hacer eso para que trabajen relajados los TR en mi caso he trabajado con un american audio vlp1500 el cual usa +/-130vcc y trabaja a 2Ω relajado pero lleva 10 tr por lado
> 
> gracias hermano lo mirare




Compañero clother me puedes facilitar que diagrama utilizaste para el amplificador +-130vcd tengo una fuente de ese calibre pero no encuentro el diagrama indicado para ponerla a funcionar...
Estaba viendo sobre la Spain SP3000 pero lei que calienta bastantito ya que es un amplificador de tipo A

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

antonioll74 dijo:


> El foco prende algo fuerte y casi inmediatamente baja su intensidad a muy bajita; eso quiere decir que no esta en corto?


Eso es normal. Prende por la carga del banco de condensadores y se apaga cuando ya está cargado.


antonioll74 dijo:


> ...no le conecto nada de bocina, ni señal a la entrada y... un tip 42c se calienta bastante; es normal?


"Bastante" quiere decir ¿cuántos grados? ¿Podés agarrarlo entre dos dedos?


antonioll74 dijo:


> ...es normal este calentamiento por no tener conectada la etapa de potencia?


Es normal que se caliente la etapa de AV, no la de los drivers. ¿Cuál se calienta en tu caso?

Saludos


----------



## clother

EDHB dijo:


> Compañero clother me puedes facilitar que diagrama utilizaste para el amplificador +-130vcd tengo una fuente de ese calibre pero no encuentro el diagrama indicado para ponerla a funcionar...
> Estaba viendo sobre la Spain SP3000 pero lei que calienta bastantito ya que es un amplificador de tipo A
> 
> Saludos



con gusto hermano sera un placer ayudarte...
antes que se me olvide ese esque es del vlp600 que solo ultiliza 5 por rama mientras que el vlp1500 ese si lleva los 10 por lado. con respecto al protector de parlantes que se muestra alli lo recomendable seria hacer el que trae todo el combo completo (amplificador y proteccion de parlantes) pero si te fijas lleva unos conectores y esos se propagan con una circuiteria extensa la cual no tengo y no he conseguido el diagrama. poreso te recomiendo que solo hagas el power. y uses otro protector de parlante.


----------



## ALIEM

buenos  señores  vamos  a  dejar  el  enredo  que  yo  le  estoy  poniendo  seriedad  a mi  proyecto,  primero  usted  señor EDHB dice  esto,  tiene razón hermano necesitas hacer eso para que trabajen relajados los TR en mi caso he trabajado con un american audio vlp1500 el cual usa +/-130vcc y trabaja a 2Ω relajado pero lleva 10 tr por lado , primero  señor EDHB el  transistor  2sa1943 y el  2sc 5200 los  máximo  que  aguantan  son   230 voltios  no  entiendo como  usted  puso  ha  trabaja  su  amplificador   con  un  voltaje  de 130 voltios  positivo  y  130  voltios  negativos, que  me  darían  un  total  de 260  voltios, este  voltaje  quemaría  el  transistor  por  favor  estoy  mas  enredado,  ha  otra  cosa y  si  fuera  así   bueno  todavía  mas  a mi  favor   porque  usted  esta  utilizando  10  por canal   con  ese  voltaje,  pero   yo  voy  a  utilizar  20 por  canal   y  usted  me  dice  que  es   muy  poco  transistores,  amigo EDHB  yo  pienso  que  usted  se  contradice  compañeros  del  foro  analicen  para  que  vean  me dan  respuesta


----------



## Tacatomon

Por favor, si no quieren ver sus potencias quemadas, les "Sugiero" cambiar de transistor de salida. Los transistores 2SA/2SC fueron buenísimos en sus tiempos. Hoy en día ya son obsoletos y sumándole a ello la desconfianza de pillar UNO solo falsificado conlleva a la quemazón de mucho Dinero...

Si desean armar un proyecto de gran calibre, si fuese yo, pediría todo semiconductor al extranjero donde tenga la seguridad de comprar semiconductores originales.

Modelos a seguir: MJL3181/MJL1302 - MJL21193/MJL21194 - MJ15024/MJ15025...Por mencionar algunos.

Saludos...


----------



## Edu-D

clother dijo:


> con gusto hermano sera un placer ayudarte...
> antes que se me olvide ese esque es del vlp600 que solo ultiliza 5 por rama mientras que el vlp1500 ese si lleva los 10 por lado. con respecto al protector de parlantes que se muestra alli lo recomendable seria hacer el que trae todo el combo completo (amplificador y proteccion de parlantes) pero si te fijas lleva unos conectores y esos se propagan con una circuiteria extensa la cual no tengo y no he conseguido el diagrama. poreso te recomiendo que solo hagas el power. y uses otro protector de parlante.



El que subiste es el vlp600 muchas gracias por el diagrama y el consejo...
Pero con que voltaje el vlp600 trabaja en total 10 transistores... El vlp1500 no lo tienes...
Saludos



Tacatomon dijo:


> Por favor, si no quieren ver sus potencias quemadas, les "Sugiero" cambiar de transistor de salida. Los transistores 2SA/2SC fueron buenísimos en sus tiempos. Hoy en día ya son obsoletos y sumándole a ello la desconfianza de pillar UNO solo falsificado conlleva a la quemazón de mucho Dinero...
> 
> Si desean armar un proyecto de gran calibre, si fuese yo, pediría todo semiconductor al extranjero donde tenga la seguridad de comprar semiconductores originales.
> 
> Modelos a seguir: MJL3181/MJL1302 - MJL21193/MJL21194 - MJ15024/MJ15025...Por mencionar algunos.
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias por la recomendacion pero aca en mi pais son muy escasos los transistores que mensionas el unico que hay es el MJ15024/MJ15025 pero son caros pero buenos, de paso tambien lo falsetean y hay mucho que perder... Por suerte aca hay un lugar que los encuentro en una distribuidora originales los 2SA1943 y 2SC5200...


----------



## Tacatomon

No lo se, pero quizás estén hablando de un ClaseH. Pero aún así 130V simétricos para el irrisorio 2SC5200 es sinónimo de humo.


----------



## Edu-D

ALIEM dijo:
			
		

> la  verdad  que este  compañero  yo  creo  que  esta  mal  de  la  cabeza  porque  el  dice  que  tiene  un  amplificador  con  transistores  2sa 1943 y  2sc 5200 trabajando  con  un  voltaje  130 positivo  y  130 negativo  , explique  compañero como  ase  usted  eso , no  pero  lo  mas  insólito  es  que  yo  voy  a   trabajar  mi  amplificador  con  un  voltaje  de  95 positivo  y  95  negativo  a  una  carga  de 2  homio  con  20  transistores  por  canal,  y  el  me  dice  que  tengo  que  agregarle  mas  transistores,  entones  yo  le  pregunto  como  hacer  usted  para  trabajarlos  con  un  voltaje  de  130 positivo  y  130 negativo  a  una  carga  de  2  homio  y  usa   solamte   10  por  canal  compañero   sean  serio



Que yo sepa en ningun momento he dicho que he trabajado los 2SA1943 y complementario a +-130 por ahora solo tengo trabajando un amplificador con estos a +-96 VDC ya para esos voltajes mejor trabajaria con los MJ15024, 25

solo comente que estube leyendo este tema sobre sobre la SP3000 ahi dicen que hasta le pueden meter voltajes +-130 con los 2SA1943, 2SC5200 ahi esta la direccion dice todo ahi
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index93.html

Saludos


----------



## clother

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> compañero el plano que subiste de que marca es y con cuanto voltaje trabaja



es un american audio. vlp 1500... y usa una alimentacion +/-130vcc



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ......¿ Como es eso ? .....



hermano fogonazo si estoy equibocado en algo ruego que me aclares porfavor te lo agradeceria


----------



## Fogonazo

clother dijo:


> ....hermano fogonazo si estoy equibocado en algo ruego que me aclares porfavor te lo agradeceria



La tensión máxima C-E que soporta un transistor sale de su forma de construcción y es invariable.

La posibilidad de aplicar un transistor a una etapa de salida de un amplificador sale de su capacidad de corriente y de la tensión máxima C-E que soporta.


----------



## clother

Fogonazo dijo:


> La tensión máxima C-E que soporta un transistor sale de su forma de construcción y es invariable.
> 
> La posibilidad de aplicar un transistor a una etapa de salida de un amplificador sale de su capacidad de corriente y de la tensión máxima C-E que soporta.



si hermano. tienes razon con eso porque esa especificacion la da el fabricante por las placas internas de silicio del TR y esa no puede ser cambiada. pero yo me referia. con el HFE o la ganancia del TR. osea al haber una mayor corriente en la base del transistor este hace una mayor apertura. y la amplitud de onda es directamente proporcional a esta. algo similar pasa al subir volumen al haber una señal devil la amplitud sera poca pero si le aplicamos una mayor señal tambien crecera la amplitud de onda. a eso me refiero y si los tr no habren al maximo no dejara pasar los 130v por ram porque puede ser menos


----------



## Fogonazo

clother dijo:


> si hermano. tienes razon con eso porque esa especificacion la da el fabricante por las placas internas de silicio del TR y esa no puede ser cambiada. pero yo me referia. con el HFE o la ganancia del TR. osea al haber una mayor corriente en la base del transistor este hace una mayor apertura. y la amplitud de onda es directamente proporcional a esta. algo similar pasa al subir volumen al haber una señal devil la amplitud sera poca pero si le aplicamos una mayor señal tambien crecera la amplitud de onda. a eso me refiero y si los tr no habren al maximo no dejara pasar los 130v por ram porque puede ser menos



Veamos un poco:

Si (Por ejemplo) el amplificador está sin señal, la tensión sobre cada transistor de salida será la misma que la de rail de alimentación que le corresponda, ya que el punto de unión de los transistores se encuentra a 0V. 

Si consideramos que el transistor conectado al rail (+) superior llegó a una condición en la que sobre el caen 50V quiere decir que sobre ese transistor ahora tenemos una tensión = Tensión de +Vcc - 50V, quiere decir que en ese instante el transistor trabaja con una menor tensión CE, todo bien.

Pero, ¿ Que esta pasando sobre el transistor inferior ? 
Al desplazarse en tensión el punto de salida (Conexión de parlante) por el trabajo de conducción del transistor superior, sobre el complementario (Inferior) tenemos ahora que la tensión CE es Vcc + 50V, tenemos una tensión CE 50V mas alta.


----------



## clother

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veamos un poco:
> 
> Si (Por ejemplo) el amplificador está sin señal, la tensión sobre cada transistor de salida será la misma que la de rail de alimentación que le corresponda, ya que el punto de unión de los transistores se encuentra a 0V.
> 
> Si consideramos que el transistor conectado al rail (+) superior llegó a una condición en la que sobre el caen 50V quiere decir que sobre ese transistor ahora tenemos una tensión = Tensión de +Vcc - 50V, quiere decir que en ese instante el transistor trabaja con una menor tensión CE, todo bien.
> 
> Pero, ¿ Que esta pasando sobre el transistor inferior ?
> Al desplazarse en tensión el punto de salida (Conexión de parlante) por el trabajo de conducción del transistor superior, sobre el complementario (Inferior) tenemos ahora que la tensión CE es Vcc + 50V, tenemos una tensión CE 50V mas alta.



asi es hermano poreso cuando usamos alimentacion simetrica solo tomamos la mitad del voltajeje CE que da la hoja de datos. y este power que describo entrega 1500w a 4Ω. Y trabaja relajado a 2 ohms. y si hacemos calculos de salida de voltaje AC en la salida de audio seria √(p * Ω)= √(1500*4) esto es igual a 77.46vac osea que no estara drenando los 130vdc por lado sino que sera mucho menor asi como tu dices y este voltaje drenado se suma al volta del transistor compementario producto de la conmutacion. haciendo calculos mas detallados veremos que el cicuito en realidad trabaja solo pido tiempo para mostarles las fotos


----------



## ALIEM

hola compañero  este   es el  transformador  que  quiero  usar  para  el  amplificador  zener  modificado le  enseño las  fotos, pero  quisiera  saber  si  esta  bien  o  es  muy  pequeño  porque  voy armarlo  estéreo  quisiera  saber  si  con  este  se  puede armar ,   las  especificaciones   so   ka 700 120 voltio en  el  primario y  72 + 72  en el  segundario,  pero   como donde  yo  vivo el  voltaje  de  la  red   es  110  el  voltaje  del  segundario  me  queda  en  65 + 65

se  me  havian  olvidado  las  fotos esto es  para armar  la  zener  modificada


----------



## aldemarar

ALIEM dijo:


> hola compañero  este   es el  transformador  que  quiero  usar  para  el  amplificador  zener  modificado le  enseño las  fotos, pero  quisiera  saber  si  esta  bien  o  es  muy  pequeño  porque  voy armarlo  estéreo  quisiera  saber  si  con  este  se  puede armar ,   las  especificaciones   so   ka 700 120 voltio en  el  primario y  72 + 72  en el  segundario,  pero   como donde  yo  vivo el  voltaje  de  la  red   es  110  el  voltaje  del  segundario  me  queda  en  65 + 65
> 
> se  me  havian  olvidado  las  fotos esto es  para armar  la  zener  modificada



pero de cuantos amperios es o de cuantos watios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> buenos  señores  vamos  a  dejar  el  enredo  que  yo  le  estoy  poniendo  seriedad  a mi  proyecto,  primero  usted  señor EDHB dice  esto,  tiene razón hermano necesitas hacer eso para que trabajen relajados los TR en mi caso he trabajado con un american audio vlp1500 el cual usa +/-130vcc y trabaja a 2Ω relajado pero lleva 10 tr por lado , primero  señor EDHB el  transistor  2sa1943 y el  2sc 5200 los  máximo  que  aguantan  son   230 voltios  no  entiendo como  usted  puso  ha  trabaja  su  amplificador   con  un  voltaje  de 130 voltios  positivo  y  130  voltios  negativos, que  me  darían  un  total  de 260  voltios, este  voltaje  quemaría  el  transistor  por  favor  estoy  mas  enredado,  ha  otra  cosa y  si  fuera  así   bueno  todavía  mas  a mi  favor   porque  usted  esta  utilizando  10  por canal   con  ese  voltaje,  pero   yo  voy  a  utilizar  20 por  canal   y  usted  me  dice  que  es   muy  poco  transistores,  amigo EDHB  yo  pienso  que  usted  se  contradice  compañeros  del  foro  analicen  para  que  vean  me dan  respuesta



Los amplificadores originales o de fabrica de gran potencia traen limitadores que limitan (valga la redundancia) que tanto conduce la etapa de potencia y con ello ajustan que tanta tensión C-E caera sobre el transistor que está apagado, ademas que el transistor es real y en estado de saturacion su tension colector-emisor no es cero voltios, asi que aun sin limitacion nunca llegará a 260v.

Yo ví, medí y escuché una Spain SP3000, +-130vdc 20 transistores por canal, 18 en la etapa de salida y 2 de driver en configuracion triple darlington, solo maneja 4 ohm por canal.

Para tales tensiones ya no es practico trabajar los amplificadores clase AB a 2 ohm por la cantidad de transistores que hay que colocarles, demasiadas perdidas en forma de calor, etc... lo mejor seria optar por una etapa clase G o H o trabajar a 4 ohm.

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola  óscar la  verdad  que sigo  enredado ,pero  primero  quisiera  que  me    diga  si   este  transformador que  le  mostré  sirve  para  la  zener  modificada  para  trabajarla  a  4  homio   estéreo  fónica   o  tengo  que  utilizar 2  transformadores  para  hacerle  una  fuente  individual  a  cada  amplificador  ,aldemaral  me  pregunto  de  cuanto  amperio  es ,pero  no  dice  lo  que  si  se  ve  es  el  grueso  del  alambre  y  es  como   un 16 .      óscar  y  en  cuanto  a  lo  anterior   yo  digo  que  el transistor   2sa1943  y  2cs 5200 no aguanta   130 positivo y 130negativo lo  máximo  son  115 positivo  y  115  negativo  yo  digo  esto  porque    yo  he  armado   etapas  de  amplificadores  como  la  zener y  la  he  trabajado  con  75  positivo  y  75  negativo     com transistores  de 2sa 1943 y 2sc5200 y  no  he  tenido  problemas , pero   le  he  metido  otro de  menos  voltaje como d 718  y  no lo ha  aguantado  y  no  a  sido    por  potencia  que  me  a  quemado  porque  le  he  puesto  hasta  20  y  tampoco  a  sido  por  falsificación   por  lo  he  sacado  de  un  amplificador    virgo  que  nunca  había  reparado y  lo a  quemado   porque  ese  voltaje  es  mucho  para  ese  transistor ,  yo  no  se  de  donde  sacan  eso que  el transistor  2sa1943 2sc 5200 aguanta  260 voltio  si  el  propio  transistor  dice  230  voltio,   almenos  que  el  amplificador  tenga  una  especie  de  regulación  que permita  que  no  le  lleguen los 130 voltio   por  rama  sino  que le  llegue  menos es  la  única  forma, pero  si  quisiera  que  usted me  explicara   porque  en  la  explicación  anterior  no  entendí  nada  lo  que  entendí  fue  que hay  algunos  amplificadores  que  tienen   una  especie  de  regulación  de voltaje   es  así  ono


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> aldemaral  me  pregunto  de  cuanto  amperio  es ,pero  no  dice  lo  que  si  se  ve  es  el  grueso  del  alambre  y  es  como   un 16 .



Calibre 16 en el primario o en el secundario?



ALIEM dijo:


> yo  no  se  de  donde  sacan  eso que  el transistor  2sa1943 2sc 5200 aguanta  260 voltio  si  el  propio  transistor  dice  230  voltio,   almenos  que  el  amplificador  tenga  una  especie  de  regulación  que permita  que  no  le  lleguen los 130 voltio   por  rama  sino  que le  llegue  menos es  la  única  forma,



Yo nunca he dicho que soporte 260v ya que el datasheet dice que son 230v. 

En pocas palabras lo que quise decir es que los amplificadores de fabrica traen un circuito que no deja que a los transistores de la etapa de potencia le lleguen los 260v, como explicaron mas atrás cuando el amplificador está en funcionamiento es como si el punto de salida se moviera entre +vcc y -vcc, entonces el circuito limitaría este desplazamiento a "+vcc - xvoltios" y "-vcc + x voltios" esto se hace para compensar las perdidas en los transistores y para reducir la distorsión por recorte ya que la etapa de salida nunca entregaría la máxima tensión disponible en la fuente gracias al limitador.

Como te dije mas atras la SP3000 trabaja 10 2SC5200 y 10 2SA1943 en cada canal, 40 en total y suena tremendo, pero solo baja a 4 ohm.

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  si óscar  gracia  ya  quede  un  poco   mas  claro , pero  la  pregunta del  transformador no  me  la  respondió,  mira  yo  puse  las  foto  del  transformador  en  la  pagina  51 de este  mismo  tema, el  transformador  no  se  le  puede ver  el  primario  porque  es  un  toroide, pero  el  secundario  es  como un calibre 15 o 16 mas  o  menos   yo  me imagino  que  el  primario  también deber  sel  el  mismo  porque  la  mayoría  de  los transformadores  toroides usan  el  mismo  alambre en  los dos  devanados y  este  pesa  como  8  kilos


----------



## aldemarar

de que traiga el mismo alambre eso es porque el voltage del secuadario es similar al primario y para saber si el transformador te sirve debes saber su potencia para ver cuantos tr de potencia trabajara


----------



## ALIEM

pero  eso  de  ka 700  no es  la  potencia  o que  significa eso  usted  no  ha  visto  las  fotos  que  yo  publique  señor  aldemaar yo  le  calculo como  1000 watios  cuanto  le  calcula  usted  o  no  ha  visto  la  fotos


----------



## aldemarar

claro que vi las fotos y hay no se puede saber el wattiaje ka no es una medida de potencia y si fuera esa la potencia 700w tendrias que usar 8 transistores de potencia


----------



## ALIEM

Hola  aldemaral   muchas  gracias  por  su atención   este transformador  me  venia  en  un  amplificador  zebra  modelo  4700 y en  la  etapa  de salida  me  usaba  6  transistores  por  canal ,los transistores  eran  estos,  C 5200 y A 1943 tres  positivos  y  tres negativo  me  conformaban  un  canal, y  el  otro cana  igual, usaba  por  todos  12  transistores   y  2 condensadores  de  10000 microfaradio  por  125  voltios , y   me  trabajaba  tranquilo  a  4  homio  por  eso  es  que  yo  no  entiendo  porque  piden  tanto  transistores  para  trabajar  la  zener  modificada, si  este   amplificador  me  trabajaba  con este  transformador  y  con un  voltaje  105 positivo  y  105 negativo ,pero esto  era  donde  llegaba 120 voltio,  pero como  donde  yo   vivo llegaba  110  voltio  en  la  red,    en  el  segundario  tenia  65 mas  65 ,  y  cuando  lo  ponía  en  otras parte que  llegaba  120  en  el  primario , en  el  segundario  me  llegaba 72 + 72  alterno, y  105 positivo y  105  negativo  continuo,  le  pregunto  aldemara  para  usar  20 transistores  por  canal  de  cuantos  watios  tiene  que  ser  el  transformador ,  a  otra  cosa en  el  amplificador  que  venia  este  transformador  en  la  tarjeta  driver me  traían  dos  led   por  cada tarjeta    que  los  led  siempre  estaban  encendido


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> Hola  aldemaral   muchas  gracias  por  su atención   este transformador  me  venia  en  un  amplificador  zebra  modelo  4700 y en  la  etapa  de salida  me  usaba  6  transistores  por  canal ,los transistores  eran  estos,  C 5200 y A 1943 tres  positivos  y  tres negativo  me  conformaban  un  canal, y  el  otro cana  igual, usaba  por  todos  12  transistores   y  2 condensadores  de  10000 microfaradio  por  125  voltios , y   me  trabajaba  tranquilo  a  4  homio  por  eso  es  que  yo  no  entiendo  porque  piden  tanto  transistores  para  trabajar  la  zener  modificada, si  este   amplificador  me  trabajaba  con este  transformador  y  con un  voltaje  105 positivo  y  105 negativo ,pero esto  era  donde  llegaba 120 voltio,  pero como  donde  yo   vivo llegaba  110  voltio  en  la  red,    en  el  segundario  tenia  65 mas  65 ,  y  cuando  lo  ponía  en  otras parte que  llegaba  120  en  el  primario , en  el  segundario  me  llegaba 72 + 72  alterno, y  105 positivo y  105  negativo  continuo,  le  pregunto  aldemara  para  usar  20 transistores  por  canal  de  cuantos  watios  tiene  que  ser  el  transformador ,  a  otra  cosa en  el  amplificador  que  venia  este  transformador  en  la  tarjeta  driver me  traían  dos  led   por  cada tarjeta    que  los  led  siempre  estaban  encendido



Tu amplificador de 12 transistores te trabajaba 4 ohm por canal?
No sera que era un clase H con varias ramas de alimentación?

Porque 4 ohm por canal con esa tensión no te aguantaría la etapa de salida, hasta para trabajarlo a 8 ohm son muy pocos transistores.

Saludos.


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos
 por lo visto pareceria ser que los led son los indicadores de activacion de los switched buses.
Lo que reafirmaria lo que dijo Oscar que es un clase G o H.


----------



## ALIEM

no  óscar   no es  clase  h  es  un  clase  ab   yo  voy  a  buscar  la  placa  le  tomo  fotos  y  te  la  publico  para  que  vea  que  no  les  estoy  diciendo  mentira, 6  por  canal  y  trabaja  tranquila   a 4  homio   también le  tiro  fotos  a los  condensadores y ala  caja  del amplificador


----------



## aldemarar

es verdad que es mucho voltaje para 6 tr por canal y si lo que quieres es armar una salida con 20 transistores necesitas una fuente de mas de 2000w


----------



## ALIEM

óscar  y  aldemara  para ustedes  que  no creían,  aqui  esta  las  foto  del amplificador  del  que le hable  me  usa  6  por  canal , aui  le publico le dejos  la  foros  de  la  tarjeta   y  otra  cosa  mas  para  que  bea   que si  trabaja con  6 transistores por  canal con  ese  voltaje  y  lo  peor  de  todo  que se  puede  poner  hasta  en  puente


----------



## Edu-D

ALIEM dijo:


> óscar  y  aldemara  para ustedes  que  no creían,  aqui  esta  las  foto  del amplificador  del  que le hable  me  usa  6  por  canal , aui  le publico le dejos  la  foros  de  la  tarjeta   y  otra  cosa  mas  para  que  bea   que si  trabaja con  6 transistores por  canal con  ese  voltaje  y  lo  peor  de  todo  que se  puede  poner  hasta  en  puente



Mmm no veo la fuente... Lo mas importante en un amplificador tener una buena fuente...

Yo tengo un tranformador que saque de un amplificador pero no es de mucha potencia aunque es grande vota +-92 voltios lo tenia con dos condensadores 10000 uf a 100v pero se derrumba a un voltaje +-70 con una carga de 4 ohmios que la probe con la tarjeta master

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola edu   mira   la  fuente  tenia  un  transformador  con  un primario de 120  y un  segundario de 72+72 , les cuento  si  en  el primerio me  llegaba  120  voltio en el  segundario  tenia  72 + 72 alterna,  y en continua  tenia    105 negativo  y  105 positivo, pero  donde  yo  vivía  solo  llegaba  110 en  el  primario , y en el  segundario  tenia 65 mas 65 alterno, y  continuo 92 positivo  y  92 negativo, me  esta  entendiendo  edu,  les  cuento  este  amplificador  yo  lo  convertí  en  ruinas  porque  nunca  lo  pude  repararla  no  sabia  como  calibrarlo   ustedes  detallen  bien  la  tarjeta   tiene   tres  resistencia  variable de color amarillo     , bueno  nunca  pude  repararla  porque  siempre  un  transistor  me  calentaba  mas  que  otro ,  y no era  por  ganancia si  no   por  calibración  nunca  pude  raparlo  porque  no  savia  cuales  eran  las  bias  y  los  ofte ,  este  amplificador  tenia  un  problema  grande  que  nunca  pude  resolver , cuando  lo  ponía  con  su  fuente  original,  que  trabajaba  con un  voltaje continuo  de  92 positivo  y  92 negativo siempre me   calentaba  un transistor  mas  que  otro,  pero  cuando  yo   le  ponía  otra  fuente  de  menos  voltaje  ,un ejemplo  de 65 positivo  y  65  negativo  me  trabajaba  todo  parejito  ,pero  con  su  fuente  original  nunca  pude  repárala  porque  tenia  ese  problema , la  tarjeta  tiene  tres  resistencia  variable  de  color amarilla,  dos  cerca  de donde  están los dos led con los dos transistores   y   otra   cerca  del  relé  observe  y me  comentan


----------



## rambosterr

ALIEM dijo:


> óscar  y  aldemara  para ustedes  que  no creían,  aqui  esta  las  foto  del amplificador  del  que le hable  me  usa  6  por  canal , aui  le publico le dejos  la  foros  de  la  tarjeta   y  otra  cosa  mas  para  que  bea   que si  trabaja con  6 transistores por  canal con  ese  voltaje  y  lo  peor  de  todo  que se  puede  poner  hasta  en  puente



se ve muy bueno eso


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  para  los  señores  óscar  y  aldemaral que decían  que esto  era  imposible,  bueno  le digo  que  trabaja  hasta  en  puente  a  una  carga  de  8  homio ,  señores  que  respuesta  me  tienen  ustedes  para  esto,  vean que  les  estoy  mostrando  las  prueba  para  que  vean  que  no  es  una  falsada,  y  el  amplificador  tampoco  dice  que  es  clase h  es  un  clase ab, bueno  así  dicen las  especificaciones  técnica


----------



## Edu-D

ALIEM dijo:


> hola edu   mira   la  fuente  tenia  un  transformador  con  un primario de 120  y un  segundario de 72+72 , les cuento  si  en  el primerio me  llegaba  120  voltio en el  segundario  tenia  72 + 72 alterna,  y en continua  tenia    105 negativo  y  105 positivo, pero  donde  yo  vivía  solo  llegaba  110 en  el  primario , y en el  segundario  tenia 65 mas 65 alterno, y  continuo 92 positivo  y  92 negativo, me  esta  entendiendo  edu



Bueno si te entendi eso se debe a la red electrica en las casas que puede variar dependiendo si este sobrecargado esta puede variar de 110 a 120...

Ya que esto depende del voltaje que fluya a traves del transformador de la bobina primaria que vaya a inducir en los bobinados secundario... Y bueno esto que el numero de vueltas del primario como el secundario el resto es teoria...

Por eso la variacion de voltajes en los transformadores en ac te das cuenta que si esta bajo el voltaje se baja tambien tu fuente en el transformador midiendola en un voltaje de 120... 

Y bueno yo tambien me he sorprendido en algunos amplificadores que botan 300W en cargar de 4 ohmios y solo usan 4 transistores hasta la hacen trabajar en cargar de 2 ohmios como referencia el amplificador phonic max860..

Saludos


----------



## audiobis

Ante todo un saludo a todos los foreros 

les cuento que yo arme este amplificador en su versión mono para dos parlantes de 18 y suena excelente muy buen bajo y agudos cálidos lo arme con 8 transistores del tipo 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y 4 condensadores de 10000 a 100v quisiera colocar las fotos para compartirlas pero no se como si alguien me dice seria fabuloso gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá está como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage


----------



## audiobis

espero criticas gracias


----------



## palomo

Bonito montaje por lo que veo es monoral, y para que queres las dobles conectores de salida? me gusto el frente con ese acabado parece que aqui lo llaman aluminio diamantado y se ocupa principalmente en recubrimiento para piso, disfrutalo audiobis.

Saludos


----------



## audiobis

gracias por el comentario palomo en realidad utilizo las dos tomas de atrás para los parlantes por que hace tiempo tube una mala experiencia:enfadado: con eso y me gusta que queden bastante separado un cable del el otro y en cuanto a frente fue idea de mi papa para darle un toque rebelde


----------



## ALIEM

Quisiera  saber  que  paso  con  el  compañero  óscar  que  no  a  respondido  ni  aldemarar  tampoco,  señores  eso  es  para  que  vean  que  yo  hablo  con  pruebas  en  la manos  y  enseñe  mis  prueba , a  hora  yo  quiero  saber  que  dice  óscar  sobre  la  pruebas  que  yo  mostré, señor   óscar  mi  finalidad  es  entender   porque  este  amplificador  me  usa  tan poquitos  transistores  con  ese  voltaje  que  le describí  anteriormente  ,óscar  y  para  mas  colmo  para que  te  caigas   de un  desmallo,  yo  lo  puse  en  puente  en  8 homio  y  no  se  me quemo  nunca  hasta,  que  lo  empreste


----------



## Cacho

Aliem, el problema que tiene tu amplificador y por el que se quemó se llama Disipación de Potencia y está acompañado de otro llamado Corriente de Colector.

Con unos pocos transistores va a andar a poco volumen y calentando un tanto. Es lógico y esperable que se queme. Si no lo hiciste vos, alguien más iba a hacerlo.

Con 6 transistores por canal, tenés 3 por rama. Si trabaja con +-105V en 4r, tenés que la corriente es de 105/4 A=26,25A.
Si tenés 3 transistores, entonces cada uno tiene que entregar picos de 8,75A y eso lo hace sólo a temperaturas relativamente bajas, en pulsos de menos de 1ms y no repetitivos (a leer el datasheet). Apenas levante unos grados, adiós transistores.

En puente sobre 8r la corriente es el doble y eso quiere decir que... Adiós transistores.
A poquito volumen, andan. Lo subís un poco y... se quema. Simple como eso.

De paso te aclaro que una foto no es prueba de nada más que de que eso se fabricó. Puede estar pésimamente diseñado (los hay a montones) y quemarse apenas le suben el volumen (que de hecho fue lo que pasó según decís). Si no mediste los parámetros eléctricos del ampli funcionando, una foto no sirve para nada ni prueba ningún aspecto técnico.

Saludos.

PS: Te recomiendo no usar un tono tan desafiante cuando te dirijas a otras personas. No es algo que sea muy producente.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  señor  gacho  con  mucho   respeto  lamento  decir  que  usted  esta  equivocado  en  lo  que  dice, les  cuento  este  amplificador  yo  le  ponía dos bajos p300 por  canal  ósea  cuatro  bajo por  todo, y siempre  lo  utilizaba  a ful volumen, señor  déjeme  decirle que  yo  hablo  con  prueba, yo  no  voy  a ganar  nada  con  venir  a  este  foro  a  decir  mentiras , porque  lo  que  en  realidad  me  interesa  a  mi es  aprender,  yo  soy  muy analista  y  muy  curioso,  por  eso  es   que  yo  no  me  explico  porque  este  amplificador  me  trabaja  tranquilo  con  un  voltaje  de  96 positivo y  96 negativo  con   solo  6  transistores  por  canal  a  4 homio , pero  como  ya lo  explique  que si  al primario del  transformador  le  llegan los  120 voltio  en el segundario  tengo  una  tención  de 72 mas 72 y  en continua 105 positivo y  105  negativo  peor  todavía ,  pero  al  primario  no  me  le   esta  llegando  120 le  esta  llegando de  108 a  110 y en  el segundario   tengo  67 +67  y en continua  96 positivo  y 96 negativo ,señor  gacho  y  lo  peo r de  todo es  que  este amplificador  se  puede utilizar  en  puente  en  la  parte  de atrás  tiene un  suche  que  dice  estéreo,  paralelo,  y puente ,a  y otra  cosa el  amplificador  se  quemo  por un  corto  que  le  ISO  mi  primo en la  salida  señor gacho   espero  no  se  sienta  ofendido con lo  que  estoy  diciendo   pero  yo  hablo  con  prueba señores


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> Quisiera  saber  que  paso  con  el  compañero  óscar  que  no  a  respondido  ni  aldemarar  tampoco



Bueno la verdad es que para una marca poco conocida como lo es zebra puede ser cualquier cosa, tal vez como dijo un compañero mas atrás, la fuente al exigirle corriente se caía la tensión y por eso los transistores no se quemaban. ademas no se ve el trafo, los filtros, un multimetro midiendo tensión de fuente, un vídeo donde se vea el ampli funcionando, etc.

No estoy diciendo que sea mentira lo que dices, pero hace falta mas pruebas para averiguar porque trabajaba de esa forma.

Saludos.


----------



## audiobis

que ta oscar en los anteriores mensajes publicaste la zener con el pre pevay que dimensiones tiene en tamaño real para cortar la placa de silicio y para imprimir en láser en sus dimensiones exactas gracias agradezco tu coloración


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

audiobis dijo:


> que ta oscar en los anteriores mensajes publicaste la zener con el pre pevay que dimensiones tiene en tamaño real para cortar la placa de silicio y para imprimir en láser en sus dimensiones exactas gracias agradezco tu coloración



Compañero el PCB está en tamaño real, puedes imprimirlo y medirlo tu mismo.

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  la  verdad  óscar  que  ya estoy  enfurecido, dejemos  esto  hasta  aquí, yo lo  vi  con  mis  propios  ojos  se  lo  juro señor  óscar ,lamentablemente  nunca  voy  a  poder  volver  a ver  este  amplificador  funcionando  porque  nunca  lo  pude  reparar , no  sabia  como  calibrarlo ,    señor  óscar  yo  quiero  que  usted   preste  mucha  atención  alas  fotos  que   yo   publique , mira  el  problema  que  yo  tenia  con  este  amplificador  era  que  cuando montaba  los  transistores  de  salida   uno  me  calentaba  mas  que  otro ,  la  verdad  estaba  confundido, no  savia  si  era  por  falta  de  calibración  o  transistores  falso , señor  óscar  ,pero  cuando  lo  ponía atrabajar  con  una  fuente  de  menos  voltaje  que  la  original  el  amplificador  me  trabaja  bien, osea  como  ya lo  comente,  la  fuente  original  era de  96 positivo y  96  negativo , pero con  esa  fuente  siempre  me  calentaba  un  transistor  mas  que  otro  , pero  cuando le  ponía  otra  fuente  de  menos  voltaje   de  65 positivo  y  65 negativo  me  trabajaban  todos  los  transistores  parejitos  la  verdad  nunca  pude raparla , nunca  supe  cual era  el   problema   y  tampoco  savia  como  calibrar  amplificador  y  en  este  se  ve  difícil , preste  atención  alas  fotos  , tiene  tres  resistencia  de  variable  de  color  amarilla   dos  están  donde  están con   los dos led  con los  dos  transistores,  esto  led  siempre  estaban  encendido,  y  la  otra resistencia  variable  estaba   cerca  del  relé  ósea  tenia  tres  resistencia  variable, como sabia  yo  cuales  era  la bias  i los offe de  verdad  ese  fue  mi problema  con  este amplificador ,a se  me olvida  decir esto  el  rele  siempre  se  dispara  y se ponía en protección  el amplificador , debería ser  por  lo  de los transistores  que  calienta  uno  mas que  otro , pero  cuando  le  ponía   la otra  fuente  de  menos  voltaje  de 65 positivo y 65 negativo  me trabajaba  todo  bien  no súpe  nunca cual era  el problema  me entendió  señor  óscar


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> bueno la verdad óscar que ya estoy enfurecido, dejemos esto hasta aquí


 
 No es para que te enfurezcas, pero esta bien dejemos el tema hasta aqui.

Mira para una tension de +-92v con una carga de 4ohm necesitas minimo 8 transistores que sean capaces de disipar 200W como por ejemplo el 2sc3858 y pareja, y eso, colocandole un disipador sumamente grande, ventilacion forzada y sabiendo que los transistores estan al limite de funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola  fogonazo  es usted muy  buena  gente, pero  compadre  con  ese  tipo  de  transformador  ya  me  imagino  el  peso  que  tendrá  mi  amplificador si  tengo  que  meterle  dos , cada  uno  de  2000 watios  , yo  pensaba  hacerlo  con transformador  toroide ,  me  imagino  que  con  esos  transformadores  me va  pesar  como  60 kilo  el  ,  mientra  que  con  los toidale  me  pasara la  mitad   que  opina  usted


----------



## audiobis

donde piensas   conseguir 2 toroides


----------



## aldemarar

haca en mi tierra uno se sorprende lo que asen los tecnicos de sonido,por hay un amigo me comento que los toroides los fabrican con los nucleos de los transformadores 15kw de postes ,como que desarman y con ese material fabrican los toroides


----------



## Libardo M

Aldemarar todo lo puedes conseguir en el boliche, si no lo hay, alla mismo te lo hacen


----------



## ALIEM

oigan  compañeros  les  cuento  que  ya arme  la  targeta   estoy  poniendo  todo  mi  esfuerso  para  realisar este amplificador miren  la  targeta  le  voy a  meter  20 transistores  por  canal


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALIEM dijo:


> oigan  compañeros  les  cuento  que  ya arme  la  targeta   estoy  poniendo  todo  mi  esfuerso  para  realisar este amplificador miren  la  targeta  le  voy a  meter  20 transistores  por  canal



Que bueno, ese es el esquema que aportó aldemarar y yo me encargue de hacerle el PCB. Cuando soldes revisa bien que no te queden pads en corto porque con esas tensiones un corto circuito es fatal.  Te recomiendo para las pruebas siempre usar bombillo en serie.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola Oscar Monsalvo, amm perdona por mi ignorancia pero como es eso del bombillo en serie, es que nunca lo he ententidopero si lo he leido como ahora que lo escribes, me podrias explicar como es eso o si puedes decirme como buscar sobre esto
GRACIAS Y SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola Oscar Monsalvo, amm perdona por mi ignorancia pero como es eso del bombillo en serie, es que nunca lo he ententidopero si lo he leido como ahora que lo escribes, me podrias explicar como es eso o si puedes decirme como buscar sobre esto
> GRACIAS Y SALUDOS!!!!!



¿ Leíste este tema ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK gracias Fogonazo
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## Libardo M

ALIEM dijo:


> oigan compañeros les cuento que ya arme la targeta estoy poniendo todo mi esfuerso para realisar este amplificador miren la targeta le voy a meter 20 transistores por canal


 

Nuevamente gracias a Oscar por el diseño de la PCB, es el que utilizo y funciona muy bien.

Ten en cuenta lo que ye te dijo él, que todas las pistas esten bien definidas y no haya contacto entre ellas o los pads(donas).

Saludos LM


----------



## leterey

hola a todos como estan, actualmente tengo la tarjeta zener funcionando con 4 tr para dos parlantes, pero me gustaria saber cuantos tr maximo le puedo colocar para manejar 4 parlantes de 1000 w max cada uno.... gracias


----------



## Libardo M

Primero tienes q saber cual es el valor de la fuente, con base en eso y con la impedancia de salida, calculas la potencia de salida. luego con esa potencia de salida determinas la cantidad de transistores que tienes que utilizar en la etapa final.

Saludos


----------



## leterey

gracias libardo m... y como saco todos estos datos


----------



## Libardo M

La pregunta inicial de cuanto es la fuente, voltaje, y potencia. o corriente.


----------



## leterey

el tema es que voy a empezar de cero .... lo que quiero es saber que caracteristicas debe tener para mover cuatro parlantes de 1000w c/u... saludos!!!!


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos mi estimado amigo.

Te puedo dar unas pequeñas pautas, para tu proyecto, pero el desarrollo de la idea en si debes hacerla tu.Si vas a mover 4 parlantes de 1000W puedes hacer una amplificador de 2 salidas que entregue 400w en 8Ω(1 parlante por salida), o 700W en 4 Ω,(2 parlantes por salida) y ahi tienes tus 4 parlantes.

Si quieres puedes mirar los  post, #889 y #898 de este mismo tema, ahi esta la informacion de mi proyecto.

Saludos, y cualquier duda estamos QAP


----------



## leterey

ok señor libardo voy a buscar las formilas para calcular el ampli y cualquier cosa le comento ... gracias


----------



## jalas2006

ALIEM dijo:


> oigan  compañeros  les  cuento  que  ya arme  la  targeta   estoy  poniendo  todo  mi  esfuerso  para  realisar este amplificador miren  la  targeta  le  voy a  meter  20 transistores  por  canal



mis saludos para todos , compañeros me gustaria arrmar esa targeta,  la que el sr aliem a armado si no es mucha molestia le pido ell favor al amigo aliem que me facilite la pcb y el diagrama de esta misma


----------



## ALIEM

CompaÑero  en  el  foro  esta  el  seÑor occar  le  puede  ayuda  ya  que  yo no  se  hacer  las  publicaciones  las que he  echo la he  echo  desde un  ciber  con  ayuda  de  otra  personas .


----------



## jalas2006

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Que bueno, ese es el esquema que aportó aldemarar y yo me encargue de hacerle el PCB. Cuando soldes revisa bien que no te queden pads en corto porque con esas tensiones un corto circuito es fatal. Te recomiendo para las pruebas siempre usar bombillo en serie.
> 
> Saludos[/QUO
> 
> 
> hola , sr oscar me gustaria si puede y me colabore con el esquema y el pcb de este amplificador, el zener modificado ese que esta armando el sr aliem. del que usted se encargo de hacer el pcb
> saludos compadre


----------



## aldemarar

jalas2006 dijo:


> Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Que bueno, ese es el esquema que aportó aldemarar y yo me encargue de hacerle el PCB. Cuando soldes revisa bien que no te queden pads en corto porque con esas tensiones un corto circuito es fatal. Te recomiendo para las pruebas siempre usar bombillo en serie.
> 
> Saludos[/QUO
> 
> 
> hola , sr oscar me gustaria si puede y me colabore con el esquema y el pcb de este amplificador, el zener modificado ese que esta armando el sr aliem. del que usted se encargo de hacer el pcb
> saludos compadre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compañeros me tome el trabajo de buscarle el pcb y montaje de la zener que yo modifique para 90v+-
> cual quier cosa a la orden
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Edu-D

Tengo una duda esta tarjeta zener tiene mejor calidad comparadas con los otros proyectos como las tarjertas de los amplificadore QSC, Peavey o la master...

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

Edu-D dijo:


> Tengo una duda esta tarjeta zener tiene mejor calidad comparadas con los otros proyectos como las tarjertas de los amplificadore QSC, Peavey o la master...
> 
> Saludos



compañero es cuestion de armarlas y comparar, pero creo que las que nombras deven ser superiores. pero en mi caso personal no me gusta la qsc. y la maxter es muy popular pero la zener no te deja tirado nunca es una targeta buena que no molesta y mas fasil de construir para los que no tienen mucha experiencia


----------



## Libardo M

Es algo asi como un amplificador Plug and Play.
Y es muy versátil se puede alimentar con ampli rango de voltajes y soporta hasta 2 Ohm dependiendo de la cantidad de transistores...

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

es cierto es un ampli facil de constriuir y economico lo puede armar alguien con poco conocimientos tiene varios años en el mercado  y ha tenido modificaciones yo lo use por 7 años hasta que arme una qsc y adios zener no la volvi a construir las deje a un lado 

saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno en ese sentido todos tiene razon y me tiene muy intrigado porque hablaban mucho de ella y no se si alguien ya habia comparados estas tarjetas con otras haber que tal trabajan pero en mi caso me gusta ver las respuesta de todos los amplificadores... 

Es muy economica el circuito zener comparadas con otras tarjetas...

Lo malo de la QSC que a veces cuando las quieras montar en un amplificador que solo tiene una sola fuente para ambos canales ahi no te funciona y tocaria buscar otra para montar y habilitar amplificadores que ya no lo han podido reparar...

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

Hola compañero  esto  que  publico  el  compañero  gacho  me  preocupa  ya que  yo  pienso  utilizar  20 transistores por canal ,que  driver  debo  utilizar  para  que  no  sufra  graves  consecuencias , la  tarjeta driver  del amplificador  zener
Una de las cosas más molestas con respecto a la colocación de muchos transistores extra es la corriente de base que tomarían cuando funcionan a plena potencia (hay otras, pero centrémonos sólo en esta).

El objetivo principal de estas adiciones es poder bajar la impedancia de la carga. Obviamente esta disminución implica un aumento en la corriente que es manejada por los colectores/emisores (según la rama que sea) de los -en este caso- 2N3055.
Cada arreglo de transistores de salida tiene una determinada ganancia y eso hace que tomen una determinada corriente por las bases.
Esa corriente de base la toman de los colectores/emisores de los drivers. Con esto, si el consumo final de corriente de las bases excede la máxima admitida por los drivers, entonces se queman o (si están bien limitados) simplemente no le dan lo que necesitan y el sonido sale distorsionado.


----------



## Edu-D

Mmm 2N3055 como driver... no creo... O no te estas explicando bien??

Que voltajes vas a trabajar para meter estos 2N3055

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Eso lo escribí yo hace tiempo y no me acuerdo dónde en respuesta a otra de las eternas y ya repetidísimas preguntas sobre cómo conectarle una guirnalda de quichicientos transiostores a la salida de un ampli. Ese en particular usaba los 3055 a la salida.

Aliem, ponete a leer lo que hace un transistor, porque con poner mil por rama no ganás nada de nada si no van de acuerdo con el resto del circuito. Y la potencia no se mide en transistores, eso sólo pasa en el mundo en que la tensión se mide en resistencias y la corriente, en bobinas.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

aliem si vas a usar 20 transistores colocas dos de driver y 18 de potencia y listo no te compliques y me imagino que lo de 20 tr es porque vas a trabajar a 2 ohnmios


----------



## ALIEM

exactamente  compañero  aldemarar , y  les  cuento  que  el  transistor  que  voy  a utilizar  es  el  2sc5200 y el  2sa1943 por  eso  es  mi  preocupación  y  lo  pienso  utilizar  a  dos  homios ,  ojo  pero  con  buenos  disipadores,    tenia  pensado   ponerles  disipadores  aparte  a  cada  transistor  con  un  invento  que  voy  hacer, esto  es   para  que  se  distribuya  mejor  el  calor, escuchen  bien  lo  que  voy  hacer  y  luego  me  dicen  si  es  buena  idea , voy  a  conseguirme  pedazos  de  aluminio  del   mismo ancho del transistor por  uno  15  centímetros  de  largo    y  así  me  queda  cada  transistor  con  su  disipador   y  no  ocupa  tanto  espacio  porque  cada  disipador  va  hacer  del  mismo  ancho  del  transistor , pero  largo  para  tras uno  15 centímetro   y la  separación de  uno  y el  otro  va  ser  como  de  un  dedo  de  la  mano,  me  esta  entendiendo  compañero   espero  sus opiniones,     a  otra  cosa  como  cada  transistor   va  tener  su  disipador  aparte  no le  voy  a poner  aislante    para  que  agá  mejor  la  transferencia  de  calor , pero  claro  compañero  todos  los  disipadores   los  voy    montar  en  una  especie  de  tablita  finita    que  me  va aislar  un  disipador  del  otro  para  que  no  me  agá  corto , espero  su  respuesta  compañero  estoy emocionado  con  mi  nuevo proyecto,  a se  me  olvidaba  también  va  llevar  ventiladores  me tiendo aires  fresco por  un  lado,  y  por  otro  lado  otro  ventilador  sacando  el  aire  caliente  va  ser  todo  un  proyecto


----------



## Mdavidh

hola buenas tardes gente una pequeña pregunta, cuanto es la cantidad maxima de transistores que le puedo poner a este amplificador con un transformador que da 65-65 volt rectificados? grax por su atención


----------



## Cacho

Hacé la cuenta de cuánta corriente de base (Ib) vas a necesitar en los de salida y fijate si no excede la máxima Ic del driver. Hasta ese límite podés ponerle transistores, más que eso no.

Saludos


----------



## samuelson

buenas yo arme la sp 1500 subida al foro por el compañero oscar y es de lo mejor y quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar aver si la sp 1500 se puede en btl y me podrian ayudar con eso gracias a todos por su colaboracion


----------



## aldemarar

samuelson dijo:


> buenas yo arme la sp 1500 subida al foro por el compañero oscar y es de lo mejor y quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar aver si la sp 1500 se puede en btl y me podrian ayudar con eso gracias a todos por su colaboracion



si se puede poner en btl solo necesitas un inversor de fase para colocarlo en las entrada de señal


----------



## samuelson

aldemarar dijo:


> si se puede poner en btl solo necesitas un inversor de fase para colocarlo en las entrada de señal



gracias aldemar  me podrias facilitar el circuito y como seria  su coneccion en la sp1500 o mas bien como lo podria hacer no soy muy esperto en audio pero aprendo rapido gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## aldemarar

samuelson dijo:


> gracias aldemar  me podrias facilitar el circuito y como seria  su coneccion en la sp1500 o mas bien como lo podria hacer no soy muy esperto en audio pero aprendo rapido gracias por su colaboracion



primero usa el buscador investiga y despues te ayudo,son las normas jeje


----------



## OMSK

saludos, estoy construyendo la zener btl que publico el amigo Oscar en la pagina 24, pero tengo un problema, no encuentro los capacitores de 680p, alguien me puede decir por cual los puedo reemlazar?


----------



## elbausa

OMSK dijo:


> saludos, estoy construyendo la zener btl que publico el amigo Oscar en la pagina 24, pero tengo un problema, no encuentro los capacitores de 680p, alguien me puede decir por cual los puedo reemlazar?



compañero se puede poner desde 450pf hasta 680pf he incluso he visto hasta 102pf puestos hay.


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchachos una duda en la placa que ponen en venta en ladelec el primer par de pequeños transistores dice A844 por ahi postearon una que dice A1015 y el transistor estabilizador del primer par en uno creo que dice d804? y en el otro c2229 cuales serian los correctos?


----------



## elbausa

compañero antonhy2009 la verdad es que esos transistores tienen muchas similitud asi que cualquiera de las dos referencia pueden ser


----------



## antonhy2009

Compañero elbausa muchas gracias por responder tomo nota entonces, ya se que mas atras alguien se tomo el trabajo de pasar la placa con el paint, yo hice el mismo trabajo ahi les paso la mia con mascar incluida, y con los transistores que en teoria serian los correctos, una mas creo que no molesta


----------



## elbausa

si compañero esta correcta tambien te pueden servir el A733 por el A844


----------



## Mdavidh

cacho, grax por tu respuesta jeje no habia podido conectarme en estos dias me pongo en la tarea de averiguar eso a penas salga de los parciales finales :S


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

segun dicen.... esa placa tienen errores por algo las pusieron ahi... yo las clone y el amplificador nunca andubo si las hubiese comprado seria exito seguro.....


----------



## ALIEM

compañero  gacho  quede un  poquito  fallo  de   entender  lo  que  usted  dijo,   me  supongo  que  quiso  decir  que  si  le  pedía  mucha  corriente  alos  tip 141 y  142 se queman, bueno pero si les  quito  los  tip 141y 142 y    les  pongo  unos  2sa 1943 y 2sc 5200 sustituyendo los tip  que son  de  menos  potencia  y corriente, quería  saber  si  no  hay  ningún  problema,  digo  esto  porque  también pienso  usarlos en  la  salida


----------



## Arthas

lee el datasheet del 2sc5200 y veras que soporta mas vatios y amperaje que los tips igual los 5200 quedan bien para drivers de potencia.


----------



## djtony2010

antonhy2009 dijo:


> Muchachos una duda en la placa que ponen en venta en ladelec el primer par de pequeños transistores dice A844 por ahi postearon una que dice A1015 y el transistor estabilizador del primer par en uno creo que dice d804? y en el otro c2229 cuales serian los correctos?



amigo lo correcto seria c2229 y a1015 ya que son modificaciones para mejor calidad de audio... recuerda que son diferenciales y de alli parten las ondas limpias.....yo tengo una original  y me funciona bien .. le he sacado muchas copias y no me han dado problemas claro esta en versión cuasi complementaria saludos anque indiferentemente complementaria o no esos transistores son los correctos  saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

djtony2010 dijo:


> amigo lo correcto seria c2229 y a1015 ya que son modificaciones para mejor calidad de audio... recuerda que son diferenciales y de alli parten las ondas limpias.....yo tengo una original  y me funciona bien .. le he sacado muchas copias y no me han dado problemas claro esta en versión cuasi complementaria saludos anque indiferentemente complementaria o no esos transistores son los correctos  saludos



podrias pasar tus pcbs asi hacemos uno nosotros y te contamos como nos salio
seria un gran aporte al foro


----------



## ALIEM

Djtony  mi pana  creo que  no  entendiste  lo  que  yo  trato  de  decir , mira  yo  pienso armar  el  amplificador  zener  modificado ,pero  me  an  dicho  que  no  se  le  puede  meter  muchos  transistores  ala  etapa  de  salida  porque  me  puede  quemar  los  tip 141 y tip 142  imagínate  si   me  quema  los  tip , que  será  de los  c 2229 y de A 1015 ,ha  otra  cosa  también  escuche  por  hay  que  es  mejor  armar  la  qsc  1300 que  la  zener  modificada , pero  yo  me  pregunto  si  la  zener  modificada  es  de  mas  potencia  porque  va  ser  mejor  la  qsc 1300 , aldemarar usted  que  tiene  experiencia  con  estas  tarjetas  que  opina  usted , también   otra persona  dijo    que  la  zener  fue  diseñada  para  ful  rango,  la  verdad  no  se  que  quiso  decir  con  eso   porque  la  mayoría  de  amplificadores   vienen  full  rango y  además  para  eso  existen  los  crossover   profesionales ,  si  hay  un  compañero  que  tenga  suficiente  experiencia  en  esta  cosa  me  puede  explicar  detalladamente   porque  una  es  mejor  que  la  otra  y  si  la  diferencia  es  mucha, quisiera  saber  cuanta  potencia  vota  la  zener  modificada


----------



## eduardo silva

Al Parecer tanto el zener, el de ladelec y modificaciones me parecen buenos driver, voy a trabajar  primero con el que propuso carlitos y luego con el zener del amigo aldemar  manos a la obra. cualquier ayuda se las pediré gracias una vez mas por sus propuestas.
Gracias Foreros.


----------



## djguiller64

saludo yo he construido el amplificador pero tengo problema en encontrar la fuente adecuada (transformador) he encontrado uno  de 44+44 pero de 1a  pero tengo uno de 26+26 15a y pensé en una doblador de tensión y  tengo alguno materiales he pensado en algo así vea la imagen y dígame si podría servirme, el amplificador esta el monofonico y solo cuenta con un par de transistores. les agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## sammy89

pues en ver de poner 2 veses un doblador de media onda  porque no pones uno doblador de onda completa seria lo ideal y no tendrias nigun problema de ruido


----------



## djguiller64

gracias amigo por su respuesta y aun que no suena mala idea tengo un problema es el siguiente el transformador que tengo no conozco su voltaje real solo su amperios y las mediciones han sido bastantes imprecisas supongo que por problema en la red 120v de la casa ya que he medido en varias oportunidad y he obtenido entre 26 a 29v lo que me hace suponer que es de 30-0-30  y como hay que jugar con un margen seguro para el amplificador de entre 65v a 72v, sacando nuevos cálculos con la presunción que sea de 30+30 en total unos 60vac con el doblador de tensión tendría 84vcc y creo que es mucho para este amplificador. que opina o si estoy errado corrijan me le agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## sammy89

Bueno viendo tu diagrama y con los cálculos  hecho no estas erado solo tienes que tener precaución en el voltaje de los condensadores q*UE* tiene q*UE* ser de 100 voltios y hacerles una pequeñas modificaciones a la tarjeta. También tienes que tener en cuanta los transistores que bas. a poner en la etapa de salida q*UE* estén bien aislados térmicamente y con una buena disipación ya con ese voltaje bas. a obtener mayor temperatura


----------



## djguiller64

gracias por el consejo tengo una pregunta mira cuando aplique la tension de 84vcc al amplicador la resistencia de 120 que da asi los transistores 2sc2229 se quemo mi pregunta que modificación podría hacerle para que resista este voltaje


----------



## ALIEM

compañero  tengo  entendido  que  este  amplificador  el  voltaje  maximo  es  hasta  80 por  cierto yo  lo tengo trabajando  con  ese  voltaje,  mira  te  voy  a  dar  un  dato para  ver  si te  sirve  bájale   los  condensadores  de la fuente,   para que te caiga el voltaje ponle  uno  de  5000 microfaradio, yo  creo  que  lo único  que  se  puede  hace sin  modificar  el  amplificador ,  yo  ya  lo  e echo  y  me  ha  funcionado


----------



## djguiller64

aqui las foto del montaje de mi amplificador bueno no tan refinador pero 100% funcional y a toda prueba........

compañeros que tal suena los aplicadores que aparecen la paguina Construyasuvideorockola.com por ejemplo este


----------



## bachi

amplificador de 200w de Construyasuvideorockola no funciona

Hola. esto lo publicó dosmetros hace una semana en Diagramas Amplificadores en la pagina 129 # 2565 y 2567       

saludos


----------



## sammy89

Bueno este amplificador ami nunca me a causado conflictos pero sise te calentó la resistencia  elévala ya que esta pasando mas corriente a los emisores de los transistores puedes pobrar aumentando la hasta 470 pero a 1w y verifica sino se quemaron los transistores c2229


----------



## djguiller64

gracias por la respuesta mira ya verifique y no se han quemado los transistores voy a cambiar la resistencia y te digo como resulta, otra casa la resistencia de igual valor del lado positivo que da hacia el tip42 guarda relación con esta resistencia es decir si cambia la del lado v-  y no cambia la del lado v+ no afecta el audio o cambio las dos?

compañero sammy89 ya he encontrado el problema he cometidos 2 grandes errores que solo un ser humano podría cometer ,  después de repasar todo los componente encontré dos resistencia que no correspondían al valor correcto te dejo la foto para que veas mi error voy a cambiarla aver bueno suerte que no estropee mas nada ya que a poco voltaje todo fino pero a voltaje de 65 a 80 adios luz


----------



## sammy89

Bueno veo que tienes razón en el error de las resistencias por que si te fijas estabas redirigiendo todo el voltaje al negativo de cosa no se te quemo supongo que poniendo las que van normalmente no abra problema y no hay problema con el tip n lo cambies un consejo la resistencia de 10k ponla a 1w y no te preocupes de los errores se aprende


----------



## Libardo M

djguiller64 dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta mira ya verifique y no se han quemado los transistores voy a cambiar la resistencia y te digo como resulta, otra casa la resistencia de igual valor del lado positivo que da hacia el tip42 guarda relación con esta resistencia es decir si cambia la del lado v-  y no cambia la del lado v+ no afecta el audio o cambio las dos?
> 
> compañero sammy89 ya he encontrado el problema he cometidos 2 grandes errores que solo un ser humano podría cometer ,  después de repasar todo los componente encontré dos resistencia que no correspondían al valor correcto te dejo la foto para que veas mi error voy a cambiarla aver bueno suerte que no estropee mas nada ya que a poco voltaje todo fino pero a voltaje de 65 a 80 adios luz




saludos, 

Amigo el valor de las resistencias es correcto, excepto que yo utilizaria en vez de 560 Ohm una de 100Ohm. Esto por que hace parte de un espejo de corriente. y ese valor ya fue simulado y verificado.

En cuanto a que si deseas utilizar 80V o mas debes ir pensando en cambiar los transistores por unos que soporten mayor voltaje.

LM


----------



## djguiller64

saludo a todos mira  cambie las resistencia y todo bien ahora si encontré el transformador adecuado bueno mejor dicho repare uno que tenia quemado el devanado secundario de 3,2x7cm bueno pero me encontrado otro problema que presumo que son los transistores de potencia ya que se me calienta muchísimo a un volumen que no debe de pasar los 100w  al pasarlo hace como si se entrara en corto ya que el voltaje v- pasando full así el parlante por suerte he estado pendiente y lo he apagado super rápido y lo mas estaño es que lo enciendo otra vez y funciona bien sera que hay un transistor estropeado o los transistores de potencia son falso y alguno de ellos ha un volumen no mas 100w fuga. ya que esto no ocurre con alimentación de 40vcc 5amp pero ahora le estoy metiendo 65vcc a 15amp y le estoy metiendo carga de 8ohm y parlante de 300wrms


----------



## aldemarar

djguiller64 dijo:


> gracias por el consejo tengo una pregunta mira cuando aplique la tension de 84vcc al amplicador la resistencia de 120 que da asi los transistores 2sc2229 se quemo mi pregunta que modificación podría hacerle para que resista este voltaje



arma el circuito que yo modifique para 90vdc+- o mira las variantes que yo hice y trata de acercarte a ellas



ALIEM dijo:


> Djtony  mi pana  creo que  no  entendiste  lo  que  yo  trato  de  decir , mira  yo  pienso armar  el  amplificador  zener  modificado ,pero  me  an  dicho  que  no  se  le  puede  meter  muchos  transistores  ala  etapa  de  salida  porque  me  puede  quemar  los  tip 141 y tip 142  imagínate  si   me  quema  los  tip , que  será  de los  c 2229 y de A 1015 ,ha  otra  cosa  también  escuche  por  hay  que  es  mejor  armar  la  qsc  1300 que  la  zener  modificada , pero  yo  me  pregunto  si  la  zener  modificada  es  de  mas  potencia  porque  va  ser  mejor  la  qsc 1300 , aldemarar usted  que  tiene  experiencia  con  estas  tarjetas  que  opina  usted , también   otra persona  dijo    que  la  zener  fue  diseñada  para  ful  rango,  la  verdad  no  se  que  quiso  decir  con  eso   porque  la  mayoría  de  amplificadores   vienen  full  rango y  además  para  eso  existen  los  crossover   profesionales ,  si  hay  un  compañero  que  tenga  suficiente  experiencia  en  esta  cosa  me  puede  explicar  detalladamente   porque  una  es  mejor  que  la  otra  y  si  la  diferencia  es  mucha, quisiera  saber  cuanta  potencia  vota  la  zener  modificada



la targeta no es la que te va dar la potencia,la potencia te la entrega es la fuente y la cantidad de transistores de salida. sobre la qsc hay que tener experiencia para trabajarla yo te recomiendo que armes la zener modificada y despues pruebes con qsc que es una buena targeta


----------



## djguiller64

saludo le doy gracia a  su ayuda bueno después de probar cambiando los valores de alguna resistencia felizmente  doy por concluido este proyecto probare con otro haber que tal me resulta dejo el unas imágenes para que vean como las modificaciones ya lo he probado y alcanza un buen volumen sin distorsión.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y piensas alimentar el amplificador con esta fuente ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 61191​


----------



## djguiller64

saludo hermanaso no solo pienso lo estoy usando y funciona perfecto lo único diferente son los condensadores que son de 35000 por rama  de resto igual y ademas me a dado excelentes resultado 0 ruido y aunque el rendimiento es menor que con una fuente simétrica la caída no significativa aunque notable claro esta, yo actualmente estoy usando un transformador 44vac 25amp y con esta fuente obtendría 62-0-62vcc entre 11-12amp.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  aldemaral compañero  muchas  gracia  por  su  atención  y su consejo,  mira  aldemarar  ya  me  decidí  voy armar   el  amplificador  zener  modificador,  pero  conseguí un  un solo  transformador  el  de  el   crown  ce 2000,  usted  cre que  le  pueda  servir  para  los  dos  canales me vota  un  voltaje  en  segundario de  68 + 68  cuando pasa por  los  diodo  y  condensadores  me  llega  a  96 positivo  y  96  negativo el  transformador  es  sumamente  grande   les voy a  tomar  foto  y  se las  enseño, mira  el  transformador  pertenece  a  este  amplificador


----------



## aldemarar

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  aldemaral compañero  muchas  gracia  por  su  atención  y su consejo,  mira  aldemarar  ya  me  decidí  voy armar   el  amplificador  zener  modificador,  pero  conseguí un  un solo  transformador  el  de  el   crown  ce 2000,  usted  cre que  le  pueda  servir  para  los  dos  canales me vota  un  voltaje  en  segundario de  68 + 68  cuando pasa por  los  diodo  y  condensadores  me  llega  a  96 positivo  y  96  negativo el  transformador  es  sumamente  grande   les voy a  tomar  foto  y  se las  enseño, mira  el  transformador  pertenece  a  este  amplificador



viendo los datos del amp ce2000 dice que puede disipar una potencia max de 1950watt 
ese trasformador es excelente con ese voltaje,lo que tienes es que mirar con cuantos transistores de potencia trabajaba ese amplificador para que lo armes con la misma cantidad y no desperdicies materiales y sobre lo que te dijeron de que se quemaban los tip eso pasa cuando instalas muchos transistores de potencia sin impulsor o driver (otro transistor de potencia) 12 a 14 transistores por rama con su driver estara vien


----------



## ALIEM

hola  aldemarar  gracias  otra  vez pero  veo  que  va  tener que  ayudarme  mucho  en  cuanto  ha esto,  mira  les  cuento  que   el transformador que  conseguí  la  verdad  no se  si  es  que  esta malo  o eso  en  norma,  le  cuento   cuando  pongo  transformador  con  un bombillo  de  100  watios   el  bombillo  se  queda  encendido un  poquito, estoy  hablando  cuando  lo  pongo  con  la  serie,  yo tengo  la  foto  y  se la  boy  a  publicar  para  que  las  veas,  les  cuento  , cuándo  le  pongo  el  bombillo  el  voltaje  cae  en  el  primario  y  en  el  segundario note  en  las  foto  cuando  le  pongo  el  bombillo  el  voltaje segundario  me  cae a  44.7 y  el bombillo queda  un  poquito  prendido  cuando  le  quito el  bombillo y  lo  prendo si  el  bombillo  me  da  un  voltaje 66. 4 este  voltaje  el  alterno y  el  voltaje  continuo  es  de  92.0  aquí nada  mas  tome  una  rama  todas  las  mediciones  la  estoy   asiendo  con  una  sola  rama , ósea en  segundario  del transformador  tome  un  solo  devanado  para  medir  el voltaje  de  segundario ,igualmente hice  con  el  voltaje  continuo  pero  quisiera  saber  si ese  bombillo  asi   un  poquitico  prendido  es  normar,  el  bombillo  prende  hasta  sin  carga   la verdad me  sorprende  pero  los  instalo  directo  y  no  pasa  nada  ni siquiera  calienta  compañero  del  foro si  me  pueden  explicar  esto  se  lo  agradecería    aquí le  dejos todas  las  fotos


----------



## ALIEM

compañero  que  es  eso  de  impulso  driver   me  puede  explicar  señor aldemar  yo  pienso  meterle  18  o  20  transistores  por  canal dígame  que  tengo  que  hacer ,  como  ago   los  impulsores  driver  señores  disculpen  la  molestia  pero  quiero armar  un  proyecto  bien  armado,   y  pienso  meterle    4  bajos   de  marca rcf  p300 de 2000 watios , 4  bajo  por canal    disculpen  si   le  caigo mal , pero  estoy  inspirado en  mi  proyecto   necesito  bastante  documentación


----------



## aldemarar

si estas colocando el bonbillo en serie con el primario y enciende mucho quiere desir que el devanado primario tiene pocas vueltas ,mira si tiene otros terminales donde no encienda tanto,puede ser que ese transformador tiene varias obciones de voltaje de entrada y 8 parlantes de rcf para esa maquina es mucho el transformador no es lo suficiente poderoso para moverte esos 8 bajos por hay puede mover 2 por canal osea que nesecitarias 2 amplificadores seria lo ideal pero si quieres armar una sola maquina para todo nesesitas un transformador de mas de 4000wattios


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  aldemaral  el   transformador  tampoco  calienta  nada  cuando  lo  dejo  funcionando  solo,  como  ya  le  dije este   transformador  fue  sacado  de  un   amplificador  de  audio  crown ce 2000 compañero,  pero  estuve  leyendo  una  parte  en  el  foro  que  hablan  de  transformadores , por  cierto  es  el  señor  fogonazo   que  publico   algo  de  esto  y  dice,  que  si  uno  coloca  un  transformador  con  el  bombillo  y  la  serie , el  bombillo  prende  un  poquito,  bueno  yo creo  que  esos   es  lo  que me  pasa, incluso dice  que  si  uno  mide  el  voltaje  del  segundario  con  el  bombillo el  voltaje  del  segundario cae , exactamente  es lo  que  me  pasa,  señor aldemarar  esa  no es  toda  la  intensidad  del  bombillo  lo que  pasa es  que  se  ve  así  porque   esta  como  oscuro,  señor  fogonaso  yo  creo  que  usted  me  puede  meter  la  mano   y  ayudarme  en  esto , señores  también  tengo  otra  pregunta   los  transistores driver  originales  no  los  conseguí , los  que  conseguí  fueron  estos A 1859A Y su complementario  c4883 usted  cree que  eso  le  pueda  servir, un  técnico  reparador  me  dijo  que el  siempre a  remplazado   los  mje15032 y  su  complementario   por eso  y  nunca a  tenido  problemas la verdad  que  si  me  a  dado  dolor  de  cabeza,  pero  sigo  batallando  porque  quiero  lograrlo  solo  necesito  la  ayuda  de los  compañeros  del  foro lo  único  que  me falta son  los  dos  capacitores  de  10 picofadio que  no  los  encuentro y  el  visto  bueno  del  los  compañeros  del  foro  le  voy  a  tira  foto  ala  tarjeta  para  que  vean  como  esta  quedando  y  luego  se  las  enseño

amigo  para  que  se  le  aga  mas  fasil  el transistor  es  el  c4883A Y A1859A amigo  tenga  encurta  la letra a  tan bien  sale  el 2sa4883ay  su  complementario


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  compañero  les  cuento   ya  arme  la  tarjeta , pero  todavía  tengo muchas  dudas  vean  las fotos  de  la  tarjeta , la  primara  duda es  la  la  de  los  transistores driver   que  ya le  mencione  la  segunda  duda  son  los  condensadores  de  10 picos   vea  las  foto   díganme  si  están  bien,  los  condensadores  de  10 picos  son  los  dos  marroncito*S*  chiquito*S*  que  esta*N*  junto*S*  en  las  foto  ,   amigo  aldemarar  no  me  abandone  escuche  el  transistor  tip 110  no lo  conseguí  tampoco ,y lo  remplace por un transistor darlin*G*to*N*  de  mas  potencia  el  FN 1016   otra  duda la  resistencia  de  150  no  la*S*  conseguí  y  le  metí  de  100 *O*hom*S*, los  mje  15032 y  su  complementario   los  remplace  por  un  2sa1943 y 2sc5200 la resistencia  de  80k  tampoco  la  conseguí  y  la  remplace  por una  de  82 k ,  escuche aldemarar  yo  arme  el  pcb  de  la  tarjeta  zener  modificada  que  publico  el  señor  óscar  monsalvo , aquí  están  todas las  foto  para  que  vean  que  yo  si  me  dedico  hacer  lo  que  me propongo   discúlpeme  la  molestia  lo  que  pasa  es  que estoy  ansioso  porque  tengo  una  fiesta  quiero  termina  mi  amplificador   lo  antes  posible


----------



## aldemarar

ALIEM dijo:


> bueno  compañero  les  cuento   ya  arme  la  tarjeta , pero  todavía  tengo muchas  dudas  vean  las fotos  de  la  tarjeta , la  primara  duda es  la  la  de  los  transistores driver   que  ya le  mencione  la  segunda  duda  son  los  condensadores  de  10 picos   vea  las  foto   díganme  si  están  bien,  los  condensadores  de  10 picos  son  los  dos  marroncito  chiquito  que  esta  junto  en  las  foto  ,   amigo  aldemarar  no  me  abandone  escuche  el  transistor  tip 110  no lo  conseguí  tampoco ,y lo  remplace por un transistor darlinto  de  mas  potencia  el  FN 1016   otra  duda la  resistencia  de  150  no  la s  conseguí  y  le  metí  de  100 homio, los  mje  15032 y  su  complementario   los  remplace  por  un  2sa1943 y 2sc5200 la resistencia  de  80k  tampoco  la  conseguí  y  la  remplace  por una  de  82 k ,  escuche aldemarar  yo  arme  el  pcb  de  la  tarjeta  zener  modificada  que  publico  el  señor  óscar  monsalvo , aquí  están  todas las  foto  para  que  vean  que  yo  si  me  dedico  hacer  lo  que  me propongo   discúlpeme  la  molestia  lo  que  pasa  es  que estoy  ansioso  porque  tengo  una  fiesta  quiero  termina  mi  amplificador   lo  antes  posible



lo que tienes que tener en cuenta es el voltaje de los condensadores que no sean muy bajos,por que si no el amplificador suena ronco,sobre las resistencias puedes usar de 120 Ω y los transistores trata de buscar los mas semejantes mira los datos del fabricante


----------



## nomesacasunmango

aldemarar dijo:


> si estas colocando el bonbillo en serie con el primario y enciende mucho quiere desir que el devanado primario tiene pocas vueltas ,mira si tiene otros terminales donde no encienda tanto,puede ser que ese transformador tiene varias obciones de voltaje de entrada y 8 parlantes de rcf para esa maquina es mucho el transformador no es lo suficiente poderoso para moverte esos 8 bajos por hay puede mover 2 por canal osea que nesecitarias 2 amplificadores seria lo ideal pero si quieres armar una sola maquina para todo nesesitas un transformador de mas de 4000wattios


Estoy de acuerdo con el debanado primario ,esto no quita que se pueda quemar y tambien que no entregue la totalidad de la corriente cuando el amplificador lo requiera .
En estos tiempos algunos fabricantes estan armando transformadores con el bobinado muy justo ,por ahorrar unos pesos ,total si se banca el tiempo de garantia ,despues que se arreglen .
Tube dos casos particulares en que repare dos amplificadores de la misma marca y modelo ,no voy a decir cual ,para no desprestijiar la marca ,pero en el momento de provar con el banco de pruebas ,sin tener nada en corto ,la lampara de 25w encendia casi en su totalidad
y tarde un momento en confirmar que el problema eran los transformadores,en fin los equipos quedaron funcionando y al cliente le aconseje que en cuanto pueda que los cambie por otros de mejor calidad


----------



## ALIEM

hola  aldemarar gracias  por responderme mira  la  verdad  ya  probé  el amplificador, mira  pero  les cuento  primero arme  el  amplificador  con  la  configuración  de  etapa  de  salida   del  zener  complementario  de  menos  voltaje,   y  me  sonó   pero  se  me  quemaron  dos transistores de  salida  un  pnp y  un npn  la  verda*D*  no  se  que  paso, escuche aldemara hay  do*S*  configuraciones  en  la  etapas  de  salida   una donde me  lleva  lo  dos  emisores con  resistencia  y la  otra  donde  me  lleva una resistencia en el  emisor  y  la  otra  va  en  el  colector , bueno le  cuento  yo  primero  la  arme  con  la  configuración que  me  lleva una resistencia  en  el  emisor  y  la  otra  en  el  colector  y  estuvo  sonando    un rato    y después i*Z*o  un  chispazo , la  verdad  no se  que paso  si fue que *H*ice un  corto  sin  querer,  pero  se*-*me quemaron  dos  transistores ,  bueno  pero después  agarre  miedo y le  hice la  otra  configuración  de  salida  donde  los  dos  emisores  tienen  resistencia lo  probé y  hasta  ahora  no  ha  pasado  nada ,  oiga  aldemaral pero  note algo  esta  tarjeta  como que se  escucha  mas  pasito  que  la  otra  ,pero  se  escucha  mejo*R*, a  se  me  olvidaba  con  la  primera configuración  de  salida se  escuchaba  igual   pero cuando  se quemaron  los  transistores  se  le  quemo  la  salida  al  dividí , la  verdad  no se  que paso,  como  le  dije , *A*horita  la tengo sonando  con  la  configuración de  salida  que  usted  publico  que me  usan  los emisores  resistencia, aldemaar *A*horita  la tengo  sonando  con  la   computadora y  hasta  *A*hora  no  ha  pasado  nada , me  da  miedo  meterle   otro  dividí   usted  cre*E*  que  lo  queme si  o no  bueno  digo esto  por  lo que  me  paso  , y  la tarjeta  se  escucha  un  poquitico  mas  pasito  que  la  otra ,  pero  a  todo  volumen  no  distorsiona   como  la  otra me  gusta  el  sonido  esta  tarjeta  esta  armada  como se  la  describí  anteriormente   la  estoy  probando  con  10 transistores 5 pnp y 5 npn  la  y  la  verda*D*  que  no  calienta  mucho  yo creo  que calienta  igual  que  la  zener  que  me  trabaja con  el  voltaje  de  75 positivo  y  75  negativo  o  será  porque  no la  he  bajado  de 8  homio   bueno   eso  fue todo ,  aldemarar  note  algo  misterioso los  transistores  que  se  quemaron  se  quemaron de de  base  a  emisor y  de  base  a colector ,  pero  yo media  de  colector  a  base   y  no  me  daba  continuidad  , me daba  continuidad  de  base  a  emisor y  de  base  a colector  pero y marcaba  cero  , pero  de  colector  a  emisor  no  marcaba  nada


----------



## aldemarar

debes investigar sobre etapas complementaria y cuasi complementaria y leer el pos sobre puesta en marcha de amplificadores si sigues los pasos descritos hay no tienes por que estar quemando transistores


----------



## ALIEM

hola  aldemarar  mira  ya  arme  el  amplificador   suena  estupendo  pero  tengo  un  problemita   a  bajito  volumen  *S*e*-*le*-*mente  como  un  sonido  de  interferencia,  a  otra  cosa en  4 *O*hom*S*  el  voltaje    me    cae  hasta  78 voltios  a  todo  volumen, pero  los  78 volt*S*  no  son  constante*S* el voltaje  de  la  fuente  me  varia  dependiendo de  la  música  lo  mas bajito  que  ha  caído  a  sido  hasta  78 voltio por rama  y  eso   que   lo tengo  trabajando  con  4  condensadores  de  de 10000 microfaradio  de  125 voltio  por canal  la  verdad  no  se  si  eso  es norma*L* ,  primero  quisiera que  me  orientara   a  como  eliminar  ese  sonido  a bajito  volumen , pero  escuche  es  a bajito  volumen , otra  cosa   el  transformador  que  estoy  utilizando era  de  la  crown ce  2000, como  ya se lo  describí  anteriormente ,  este amplificador   tenia  la  capacidad  de  trabajar  a  dos   *O*hom*S* por canal , ósea  que  se  le  podía  meter  4  bajo*S*  de 8  *O*hom*S*  por  canal,  ademara  yo  no  creo este transformador  sea de  muy  poca  potencia  para  este  amplificador, ento*N*ces  yo  quisiera  saber  a  que  se  debe  esa  caída tan  grande,  quisiera  saber  si  es  norma*L* , yo  tengo  entendido que lo máximo  son  5 volt*S* por  rama  esa  es  toda  mi  inquietud  ,  también  le  puse  un  transformador   toroidal  de  la  misma potencia  y la  misma  corriente  y  el  mismo  voltaje y  la  caída  era idéntica   la  verdad  no*-*se  si  son  los  transformadores que  son  muy pequeño*S* ojo  aldemaral  y  eso  que  estoy  utilizando  un  solo  canal no  estoy  utilizando  los  dos,  primero  estoy  probando   para  luego  armar  el otro ,pero quisiera  saber si  eso es  normal , la  prueba  se  la  e echo con 10 transistores  y  voy a  meterle *A*hora  18  por cana*L*,  porque  tenia   20  y  dos  los  agarre  para  driver  eso  es  otra  pregunta  quisiera  saber  si no  tiene  nada  que ver  si  utilizo transistores  2sa1943y 2sc520  y  lpa  resistencia de 100 *O*hom*S* digo  esto  porque  le  voy  a  meter  dieciocho  canal ,aldemarar  y  como  me  dijeron  que mucho  podía  quemar los  dr*I*ver  le  meti  eso 2sa1943 y 2sc 5200  aldemara digo esto  porque  pienso  utilizar  18  transistores


----------



## ALIEM

Les  voy  hacer otra pregunta  aparte de  la  que  ye  he  echo    a los  compañeros  que  tienen  experiencia con esta  tarjeta  zener  modificada, cual  es  el   factor damping de  este  amplificador


----------



## Libardo M

De pronto es que tengas algun problema con las conexiones de señal, busca en el foro hay un post que describe como suprimir los ruidos.

Saludos, ah y no te molestes si nadie te responde, puede que esten ocupados.

LM


----------



## aldemarar

los ruidos pueden ser por la forma que alambraste los cables de señal procura que no pasen cerca del trasformador ya que el campo electromagnetico produce ruidos 

no es nesesario esos transistores grande en la targeta para eso estan los impulsores


----------



## TECHNIMIX

aldemarar dijo:


> los ruidos pueden ser por la forma que alambraste los cables de señal procura que no pasen cerca del trasformador ya que el campo electromagnetico produce ruidos
> 
> no es nesesario esos transistores grande en la targeta para eso estan los impulsores



hola compañero aldemarar, he visto y leido en el foro que tienes mucha experiencia con respecto a estos drivers, por lo tanto queria comentarte y a la ves en forma de pregunta , tengo un driver de estos pero stereo y de configuracion cuasicomplementaria y un amigo tiene uno similar hecho por la misma compañia pero configuracion complementaria, los dos drivers estan igual de originales y con los mismos componentes y con transformadores iguales por que los mandamos hacer al mismo tiempo eh iguales volts y amperajes, las mismas cantidades de transistores y se nota que la tarjeta cuasi da mejor bajo y mas claridad, todos los que armamos esas tarjetas nos dimos cuenta de eso, la cuasi con la misma cantidad de trs que la complementaria aguanta con 3 parlantes por canal mientras que la complementaria trabaja solo con 2 parlantes por canal. bueno con este testamento solo queria preguntarte si tienes idea del por que sucede esto, o si tiene que ver algo las configuraciones de los trs. nuestra duda empezo dede que provamos un peavey cs800 llamados (cara dura) y una peavey cs 800 llamada (mayita) y la cs cara dura sono como si fuece un peavey cs 1200  y su comfiguracion tambien es (cuasi)  ah y le colocamos 4 parlantes por lado al cs cara dura y mas sonaba , en cambio el mayita solo podia con 3 parlantes y el sonido ya no era claro. gracias y espero respuesta para poder aclarar esa duda.  saludos...!


----------



## aldemarar

a mi tambien me a dado esa imprecion pero no creo que suene mas,lo que si puede ser es que responda mejor a  determinadas frecuencias,pero lo que si te puedo decir es que la complementaria debe tener mas calidad de sonido.por esta rason no e vuelto a armar maquina cuasicomplementaria aunque ultimamente ya no armo nada jejeje


----------



## elbausa

es verdad la cuasi tiende a sonar mas duro que una complementaria pero la complementaria tiene mejor calidad de sonido pero eso no es nada del otro mundo se ajusta la retro alimentación de complementaria y listo.


----------



## Edu-D

Este es mi amplificador de 200w que hice estereo despues de tantas tipos de pcb que tengo de este modelo...

Saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Edu-D dijo:


> Este es mi amplificador de 200w que hice estereo despues de tantas tipos de pcb que tengo de este modelo...
> 
> Saludos



que bueno le quedo su ampli Edu-D  lo felicito  saludos!!!


----------



## alex candelo q

clother dijo:


> con gusto hermano sera un placer ayudarte...
> antes que se me olvide ese esque es del vlp600 que solo ultiliza 5 por rama mientras que el vlp1500 ese si lleva los 10 por lado. con respecto al protector de parlantes que se muestra alli lo recomendable seria hacer el que trae todo el combo completo (amplificador y proteccion de parlantes) pero si te fijas lleva unos conectores y esos se propagan con una circuiteria extensa la cual no tengo y no he conseguido el diagrama. poreso te recomiendo que solo hagas el power. y uses otro protector de parlante.



yo compre la vlp 1500 la destape y tiene, 5 A1943 y 5 C5200 en cada canal y el voltaje es de +- 107 voltios


----------



## ALIEM

hola  amigo le  cuento  que   arme  el  amplificador   y  lo  puse  a sonar un  rato   puse  todos  los  pnp  junto , y todo  los  npn  junto,  en   disipadores   diferentes  aquí  les  muestro  las  fotos  señores, les cuento  la  verdad  no  se que  pasa, los  transistores  pnp  me  calientan  mas  que los npn, les  explico  yo  primero  lo  arme  con  10 transistores   y  me calentaban  todos  los  transistores  parejitos,   pero  a hora  le  meti  16  y  me  calienta  los  pnp  mas  que los  npn , señores  pero  ala  tarjeta  driver  no  se  que  le  pasa , le  hice  la  siguiente  prueba,  desconecte  la  etapa  de  salida ,  y  conecte  la  tarjeta  driver  sola  nada  mas  que  con  los cable  de  alimentación  y  le  hice  la  siguiente  prueba  cortocircuite con la  tierra y  medí  de  la  tierra ala base  de los  driver y  me daba  un  voltaje  de  1.8 voltio  y  después  comienza  a  baja  poco  a  poco,  después  mido  otra  ves  y  me  da  0.5 y  después  me  vuelve  a  subir  ósea  el  voltaje  de  la  base  del  transistor  driver  no  se  mantiene  fijo  me  varia   me  sube  y  me  baja   de  las  dos  base,  tanto  de base positivo  como  de  base  negativo   vean  las fotos, compadre  pero  el  amplificador  suena  sabroso solo  tiene  ese problema,  asi  como  esta  suena  bien  pero  no se  si  eso  es normal

compañero cortocircuite  la  entrada  con  la  tierra  fue  lo  quise  desir a  otra  cosa este  es  el  amplificador  zener  modificador  que  publico  aldemarar


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos aqui les presento lel amplificador de Ladelec de 200 w ampliable a 400 w... le puse doble fuente inedependiente (dos transformadores), cada fuente suministra +/-70 vdc, diseñé las dos tarjetas de manera que todo Fuente, tarjeta principal y transistores de potencia esté en una sóla placa y así eliminar ese cableado múltiple,... le puse un switch retardado también poara evitar cualquier pump en los parlantes, lo probé con cuatro parlantes de 15 puladas por 600 watt cada uno (dos paralantes por tarjeta) y sónó extraordinariamente expectacular, espero les guste.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

buenas amigos. por estos dias estoy tentado a usar la fuente de un amplificador, pioner sx -1250 para el amplificador zener que me recomiendan.


----------



## clother

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos aqui les presento lel amplificador de Ladelec de 200 w ampliable a 400 w... le puse doble fuente inedependiente (dos transformadores), cada fuente suministra +/-70 vdc, diseñé las dos tarjetas de manera que todo Fuente, tarjeta principal y transistores de potencia esté en una sóla placa y así eliminar ese cableado múltiple,... le puse un switch retardado también poara evitar cualquier pump en los parlantes, lo probé con cuatro parlantes de 15 puladas por 600 watt cada uno (dos paralantes por tarjeta) y sónó extraordinariamente expectacular, espero les guste.



exelente hermano esta perfecto..


----------



## aldemarar

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  amigo le  cuento  que   arme  el  amplificador   y  lo  puse  a sonar un  rato   puse  todos  los  pnp  junto , y todo  los  npn  junto,  en   disipadores   diferentes  aquí  les  muestro  las  fotos  señores, les cuento  la  verdad  no  se que  pasa, los  transistores  pnp  me  calientan  mas  que los npn, les  explico  yo  primero  lo  arme  con  10 transistores   y  me calentaban  todos  los  transistores  parejitos,   pero  a hora  le  meti  16  y  me  calienta  los  pnp  mas  que los  npn , señores  pero  ala  tarjeta  driver  no  se  que  le  pasa , le  hice  la  siguiente  prueba,  desconecte  la  etapa  de  salida ,  y  conecte  la  tarjeta  driver  sola  nada  mas  que  con  los cable  de  alimentación  y  le  hice  la  siguiente  prueba  cortocircuite con la  tierra y  medí  de  la  tierra ala base  de los  driver y  me daba  un  voltaje  de  1.8 voltio  y  después  comienza  a  baja  poco  a  poco,  después  mido  otra  ves  y  me  da  0.5 y  después  me  vuelve  a  subir  ósea  el  voltaje  de  la  base  del  transistor  driver  no  se  mantiene  fijo  me  varia   me  sube  y  me  baja   de  las  dos  base,  tanto  de base positivo  como  de  base  negativo   vean  las fotos, compadre  pero  el  amplificador  suena  sabroso solo  tiene  ese problema,  asi  como  esta  suena  bien  pero  no se  si  eso  es normal
> 
> la prueba mejor utiliza si quiera 2 transistores de salida y asegurate que tengas el circuito que va en la salida de la resistecia y el condensador a tierra que son las que simulan tener un parlante conectado si no conecta un parlante a la salida y as las pruebas
> 
> 
> compañero cortocircuite  la  entrada  con  la  tierra  fue  lo  quise  desir a  otra  cosa este  es  el  amplificador  zener  modificador  que  publico  aldemarar



te recomiendo que hagas las pruebas con al menos un  par de transistores de salida y siempre coloca la carga o parlante si quieres puedes hacerla sin parlantes pero debes tener la resistencia y el condensador que van en serie de la salida a tierra te debe medir 0.5voltios en las bases con respecto a tierra


----------



## ALIEM

compañero  aldemar  tube  mi  primer  toque  con  el  amplificador  zener  modifidado  y  la  verda  es  una  vestia ,pero  les  cuento  aldemaral   estoy  un poco  confundido  estube  sonando  toda  la  noche y el  amplificador   sono  bien   se  acabo  la  fiensta  todo  el  mumdo  se fue  y  nos  quedamo  unos  pa y yo dornido   y  dejasmo  el  amplificador  en  chufado   sin  musica y  al  otro dia aperecio  quemada todas las  salidas y el  fudible  del toma  corriente  quemado, señor  aldemarar pero  yo  tengo  la  duda  y  quisiera  saver  caules  fuero  las  causa  de  que  se  quemara,  la  verda  no  se   si  fuer  que  se  pusiero  a  jorungalo  y  me  lo  quemaron  o  hay  otra  hipotesi  aldemarar donde  yo  vivo   siempre que  lluebe  el  voltege  de la  red  aumenta yo  medi  el  voltege  de la  red eletrica  y  me  estaba  llegando  140 voltio   al  primario  del  tranfomador  y   y  el  voltage  en  continui me  llegava  a  110 positivo  y  110 negativo    la  verda no  se  si  fue eso  la causa  de  que  se haigan  quenado  las  salida   pero  lo  raeo  que  llo beo que  no  se quemo  toda  la  que  tubo sonando   con  ese  voltage  yo  creo  que  tuno  que  haverse  quemado mientras  sonaba  pero  no  fue  adi  eso  lo que  me  solprende  digo esto  porque  tekgo  entendido  que  esta  tergeta  aguanta  un voltage  masimo  de  96 posivo  y  96  negayivo  y  le  esta ba  llegando  110 posivo  110 negatigo en  continua  al   primario  del  tranfomador   el  volta ge  de  la red  estaba  loco   subia  a  140 sespue  baja a  130 despues bajaba  a 120  y  sespues volvia  a  subir   compañero  pero  eso  pasa cuando  aqui  lluebe  no  porque   y quisiera saver  sy  esa fue  la  cauda  que  me  que mi  amplificador  perdi  un  platero  cada  transistor cuesta 30 bolibaraes  fuerte  yo  le  havia  puesto  16  por  canal  de  vaiva  me  pongo  a  llorar    y  tuve  le  suerte  que  donde lo  habia  comprado habian  venido  originales   la  verda  que  es  para  llora  para volver  a  compre  16 trasistores  mas  tengo  que  sacrificar  dos uno  npn y otro  pnp  para ver  si   los  trajeron  originales    prefiero  perder 60 y  no perde 480  que  dolor  aldemar  boy  a  tenrt  que  gasta  como 600 bolibares para  reponer ese  canal    buenos  que  tenia conectado  un  solo  el  otro no  lo  havai  armado



compañero  aldemar  tube  mi  primer  toque  con  el  amplificador  zener  modificado  y  la  verdad  es  una  vestía ,pero  les  cuento  aldemaral   estoy  un poco  confundido  estuve  sonando  toda  la  noche y el  amplificador   sonó  bien   se  acabo  la  fiesta  todo  el  mundo  se fue  y  nos  quedamos  unos  pa y yo dormido   y  dejarme  el  amplificador  en  chufado   sin  música y  al  otro día apareció  quemada todas las  salidas y el  fusible  del toma  corriente  quemado, señor  aldemarar pero  yo  tengo  la  duda  y  quisiera  saber  caules  fuero  las  causa  de  que  se  quemara,  la  verdad  no  se   si  fuer  que  se  pusieron  a  jorúngalo  y  me  lo  quemaron  o  hay  otra  hipótesis  aldemarar donde  yo  vivo   siempre que  llueve  el  volteje  de la  red  aumenta yo  medí  el  voltaje  de la  red eléctrica  y  me  estaba  llegando  140 voltio   al  primario  del  transformador  y   y  el  voltaje  en  continua me  llegaba  a  110 positivo  y  110 negativo    la  verdad no  se  si  fue eso  la causa  de  que  se hagan  quemado  las  salida   pero  lo  raro  que  yo veo que  no  se quemo  toda  la  que  tubo sonando   con  ese  voltaje  yo  creo  que  tubo  que  haberse  quemado mientras  sonaba  pero  no  fue  asi  eso  lo que  me  sorprende  digo esto  porque  tengo  entendido  que  esta  tarjeta  aguanta  un voltaje  máximo  de  96 positivo  y  96  negativo  y  le  esta ba  llegando  110 positivo  110 negativo en  continua  al   primario  del  transformador   el  volta ge  de  la red  estaba  loco   subía  a  140 después  baja a  130 después bajaba  a 120  y  después volvía  a  subir   compañero  pero  eso  pasa cuando  aquí  llueve  no se  porque   y quisiera saber  si  esa fue  la  causa  que  me  que mi  amplificador  ae  quemara perdí  un  platero  cada  transistor cuesta 30 bolívares  fuerte  yo  le  había  puesto  16  por  canal  de  por  poco  me  pongo  a  llorar    y  tuve  le  suerte  que  donde lo  había  comprado habían  venido  originales   la  verdad  que  es  para  llora  para volver  a  compre  16 transistores  mas  tengo  que  sacrificar  dos uno  npn y otro  pnp  para ver  si   los  trajeron  originales    prefiero  perder 60 y  no perde 480  que  dolor  aldemar  boy  a  tenrt  que  gasta  como 600 bolibares para  reponer ese  canal    buenos  que  tenia conectado  un  solo  el  otro no  lo  havai  armado

compañero  aldemar  tube  mi  primer  toque  con  el  amplificador  zener  modifidado  y  la  verda  es  una  vestia ,pero  les  cuento  aldemaral   estoy  un poco  confundido  estube  sonando  toda  la  noche y el  amplificador   sono  bien   se  acabo  la  fiensta  todo  el  mumdo  se fue  y  nos  quedamo  unos  pa y yo dornido   y  dejasmo  el  amplificador  en  chufado   sin  musica y  al  otro dia aperecio  quemada todas las  salidas y el  fudible  del toma  corriente  quemado, señor  aldemarar pero  yo  tengo  la  duda  y  quisiera  saver  caules  fuero  las  causa  de  que  se  quemara,  la  verda  no  se   si  fuer  que  se  pusiero  a  jorungalo  y  me  lo  quemaron  o  hay  otra  hipotesi  aldemarar donde  yo  vivo   siempre que  lluebe  el  voltege  de la  red  aumenta yo  medi  el  voltege  de la  red eletrica  y  me  estaba  llegando  140 voltio   al  primario  del  tranfomador  y   y  el  voltage  en  continui me  llegava  a  110 positivo  y  110 negativo    la  verda no  se  si  fue eso  la causa  de  que  se haigan  quenado  las  salida   pero  lo  raeo  que  llo beo que  no  se quemo  toda  la  que  tubo sonando   con  ese  voltage  yo  creo  que  tuno  que  haverse  quemado mientras  sonaba  pero  no  fue  adi  eso  lo que  me  solprende  digo esto  porque  tekgo  entendido  que  esta  tergeta  aguanta  un voltage  masimo  de  96 posivo  y  96  negayivo  y  le  esta ba  llegando  110 posivo  110 negatigo en  continua  al   primario  del  tranfomador   el  volta ge  de  la red  estaba  loco   subia  a  140 sespue  baja a  130 despues bajaba  a 120  y  sespues volvia  a  subir   compañero  pero  eso  pasa cuando  aqui  lluebe  no  porque   y quisiera saver  sy  esa fue  la  cauda  que  me  que mi  amplificador  perdi  un  platero  cada  transistor cuesta 30 bolibaraes  fuerte  yo  le  havia  puesto  16  por  canal  de  vaiva  me  pongo  a  llorar    y  tuve  le  suerte  que  donde lo  habia  comprado habian  venido  originales   la  verda  que  es  para  llora  para volver  a  compre  16 trasistores  mas  tengo  que  sacrificar  dos uno  npn y otro  pnp  para ver  si   los  trajeron  originales    prefiero  perder 60 y  no perde 480  que  dolor  aldemar  boy  a  tenrt  que  gasta  como 600 bolibares para  reponer ese  canal    buenos  que  tenia conectado  un  solo  el  otro no  lo  havai  armado


----------



## TECHNIMIX

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos aqui les presento lel amplificador de Ladelec de 200 w ampliable a 400 w... le puse doble fuente inedependiente (dos transformadores), cada fuente suministra +/-70 vdc, diseñé las dos tarjetas de manera que todo Fuente, tarjeta principal y transistores de potencia esté en una sóla placa y así eliminar ese cableado múltiple,... le puse un switch retardado también poara evitar cualquier pump en los parlantes, lo probé con cuatro parlantes de 15 puladas por 600 watt cada uno (dos paralantes por tarjeta) y sónó extraordinariamente expectacular, espero les guste.



saludos compañeros !!!  amigo moonwalker seria tan amable de regalarnos su pcb modificado y su mascara de componentes del ampli 200-400w para armarlo tal cual? la verdad me gusto mucho su diseño ya que se elimina cablerias molestas con su diseño de pcb. ante manos gracias y esperamos su aporte!


----------



## aldemarar

alien si el amplificador no se quemo en toda la noche sonando es porque estaba bien.lo de dejarlo conectado no tendria por que fallar,a solo que alguien lo estubiera manipulando mientras tu dormias,pero lo que si fue un descuido primero ponerlo a trabajar con ese voltage de red tan elevado y lo otro fue dejarlo encendido 
uno nunca sabe quien este nesiando por hay 
lo mas raro es que se hayan quemado todos los 16 transistores


----------



## moonwalker

hola technimix gracias por la satulación, mañana o pasado mañana te posteare el PCB escaneado, lo voy a postear solo ajústalo tu a las dimensiones necesarias paisano. saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

moonwalker dijo:


> hola technimix gracias por la satulación, mañana o pasado mañana te posteare el PCB escaneado, lo voy a postear solo ajústalo tu a las dimensiones necesarias paisano. saludos



Me auno a la espera


----------



## victor6298

ya somos tres en lista


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos ya mañana escaneo el Built-in PCB que le prometí, mientras quería que me recomendaran un filtro pasabajos y pasa altos activo para este amplificador. desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos aqui está el PCB completo, no lo hice por medio de ningún programa para PCB, lo hice a mano por eso tuve que escanearlo por tal razón el adjunto no salió tan bien  ... el PCB no está a escala como habia dicho ajustenlo a su medida correspondiente... al lado le hice otro PCB mostrando los componentes mas necesarios para una mejor ubicación a la hora de montar los componentes:
 Las lineas rojas corresponden los puentes, los cuales es preferible montarlos primero. hay un puente el cual tuve que conectarlo por debajo del PCB con cable numero 14 que viene siendo la tierra del transformador hacia los condensadores. los puntos amarillos son las resistencias de 5 w 0,33 ohmios, los dos cuadritos pequeños son los transistores drivers, el cuadro de color verde a la izquierda es el relé que usé el cual es de un polo doble tiro con contactos de 12 amperios, hay dos terminales que dicen Logico + - el cual vienen del circuito temporizador que activa el rele, la salida OUT positiva, mas dos GND tierras para cada parlante. y coloqué un tornillo donde está la tierra que va al chassis. los demás componentes ya serán mas faciles de ubicar siempre siguiendo el plano o esquema electrónico de Ladelec zener cuasicomplementario. culaquier sugerencia o duda estare pendiente. saludos 



AH otra cosa, el puente rectificador lo monté por medio de cables numero 14 de un solo alambre para cada pin. bye, espero sus comentarios


----------



## Libardo M

ALIEM dijo:


> compañero  aldemar  tube  mi  primer  toque  con  el  amplificador  zener  modifidado  y  la  verda  es  una  vestia ,pero  les  cuento  aldemaral   estoy  un poco  confundido  estube  sonando  toda  la  noche y el  amplificador   sono  bien   se  acabo  la  fiensta  todo  el  mumdo  se fue  y  nos  quedamo  unos  pa y yo dornido   y  dejasmo  el  amplificador  en  chufado   sin  musica y  al  otro dia aperecio  quemada todas las  salidas y el  fudible  del toma  corriente  quemado, señor  aldemarar pero  yo  tengo  la  duda  y  quisiera  saver  caules  fuero  las  causa  de  que  se  quemara, hay  otra  hipotesi  aldemarar donde  yo  vivo   siempre que  lluebe  el  voltege  de la  red  aumenta yo  medi  el  voltege  de la  red eletrica  y  me  estaba  llegando  140 voltio   al  primario  del  tranfomador  y   y  el  voltage  en  continui me  llegava  a  110 positivo  y  110 negativo    la  verda no  se  si  fue eso  la causa  de  que  se haigan  quenado  las  salida   pero  lo  raeo  que  llo beo que  no  se quemo  toda  la  que  tubo sonando   con  ese  voltage  yo  creo  que  tuno  que  haverse  quemado mientras  sonaba  pero  no  fue  adi  eso  lo que  me  solprende  digo esto  porque  tekgo  entendido  que  esta  tergeta  aguanta  un voltage  masimo  de  96 posivo  y  96  negayivo  y  le  esta ba  llegando  110 posivo  110 negatigo en  continua  al   primario  del  tranfomador





Demasiado aguanto ese pobre circuito. y No provoco un incendio

Cuando tengas esa situacion de subidas y bajadas de voltaje lo mejor es tener un estabilizador

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero   me  puedes  ayudar  con  ese  circuito  estabilizador  se  lo  agradecería  digo  esto  porque en la  casa   a  llegado  hasta  140  voltio  al  primario del  transformador  y  no  quiero  quemar  otra ves  mi  etapa  ya  que   ya  tuve   la primera  quema de  16 transistores  por  descuidado y  quedarme  dormido  todo  borracho  al  día  siguiente  apareció  todo quemado ,    digo  esto  también porque  tengo  unos  condensadores  de  100 voltio  por  10000 microfaradio  para  usarlo  en  la  fuente, pero   me   queda  muy  justo   porque  el  transformador me  tiene  un  primarios  de  120 y  un  segundarios  de 72 +72 y  yo  le  he  puesto  los  condensadores  de  100 voltio  y  no  he  tenido  problema   pero  si  sube el  voltaje  en  el  primario  si  me  da  miedo   porque  también  me  sube  el  voltaje  de  segundario  y  hay  si  me  puede volar  los  filtro  necesito  su  ayuda compre 10 condensadores  de  10000 microfaradio  por   100 voltio  y  pienso usarlo  para  un  solo  canal, tengo dos  transfomadores  uno  para  cada  etapa me  falta  10 condensadores mas  que  eso  ya  estoy  que  lo  compro  le  pido su opinion


----------



## LUILLIMX

Buenas tardes a todos en el foro ....tengo terminado este ampli hace tiempo y me funciona de maravilla pero ahora me surge un problema con una amigo que quiere instalarlo en una linea de AT o como se llame no lo se esactamente el tema es que lo quiere instalar en una sala donde los altavoces (16) llevan tranfo. de linea ..me podrian decir que puedo hacer para que este ampli me funcione con lineas de trafos  pues no se mucho del tema ........muchas gracias por anticipado


----------



## aldemarar

el transformador es un adactador de impedancia para poder colocar barios parlantes, si lo hacen bien no hay problema


----------



## LUILLIMX

aldemarar dijo:


> el transformador es un adactador de impedancia para poder colocar barios parlantes, si lo hacen bien no hay problema


 Gracias por la respuesta, quiere decir que puedo conectar el primario del trafo a este ampli sin problemas o debo mirar el tema o hacer ajustes...'? por adelantado muchas gracias......


----------



## aldemarar

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, quiere decir que puedo conectar el primario del trafo a este ampli sin problemas o debo mirar el tema o hacer ajustes...'? por adelantado muchas gracias......



investiga primero yo nunca lo e echo, se que para eso es pero no tengo mucha informacion 
saludes


----------



## LUILLIMX

aldemarar dijo:


> investiga primero yo nunca lo e echo, se que para eso es pero no tengo mucha informacion
> saludes


  Gracias lo hare y te dire como me fue ....saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## kevinyo88

disculpen señores, hice un transformador de tres pulgadas bota +70 -70 rectificado,filtros de 10000 microfaradios. lo tengo para mover dos bajos de 15 pulgadas.
ahora mismo lo tengo con un transistor c3858 !ojo! y su complemento(solo dos trs)
quisiera saber si me rendiría mejor si lo paso a cuatros trs  c3858 cuasi complementario, por que por hay dicen que el cuasi complementario tiende a sonar con menos calidad(que para el bajo no es tan necesario)pero mayor potencia. por favor opinen! gracias !


----------



## Cacho

Pedile a quien opine (que si complementarios o si cuasi complementarios) que justifique sus dichos con alguna prueba. Te podés divertir mucho escuchando las pavadas que te van a decir.

Por lo de poner más o menos transistores, fijate que queden dentro del SOA y que no les falte Ib (revisá los drivers de los de salida). Si eso se cumple... Ya está.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Edu-D dijo:


> Este es mi amplificador de 200w que hice estereo despues de tantas tipos de pcb que tengo de este modelo...
> 
> Saludos



Y ya le metiste candela (fuego) como quien dice ya lo probaste ; y que tal el sonido


----------



## likeo23

soy nuevo yo tambien arme el amplificador de 200w pero creo que el de sergio si es estereo es 400w 
arme el amplificador con transistores 2sc2922 y 2sa1494 y por logica le puse la resistencia de 0.2 ohmios al emisor,  , tambien dejenme decirles que encontre los transistores c2229 en un chasis de un tv sharp de 14 en la tarjetica de el tubo de vacio lo cual tenia tres,tambien hice 45 + 45 voltios a.c. con una fuente de un UPS 650w para computadora, la desarme y le cambie el primario por alambre mas fuetes lo cual tome el voltaje 45 + 45 a.c del mismo primario, yo se que esto va en contra de los principios de la electronica pero ami me funciono
 tambien tengo una inquietud, el amplificador que arme yo, solo le puse 2200mf 80v y me trabaja bien , ahora cual es la diferencia en tener 2,200 o 15,000mf  
y gracias,


----------



## kevinyo88

amigo, ami me conto un tecnico con experiencia  que los filtros son los que protegen los transistores, entre mas flitrado mas proteccion contra picos,no se que tanto sea cierto esto  pero mira lo que me paso, en mi amplificador un filtro de dies mil micros estava inflado pero funcionava, lo deje asi , un dia lo prendi  pero me puse a provar ortra maquina ahy fue cuando se bajo el voltaje la verdad no se que fue lo que paso pero se me quemaron dos de los cuatro transistores en paralelo que tenia mi amplificador, debio ser por el filtro inflado que no los protegio.

otra cosa amigo, los filtros se encargan de disminuir el rizado del voltaje despues del puente rectificador, no se  que tendra que ver esto con lo de la proteccion.. gracias


----------



## Edu-D

SERGIOD dijo:


> Y ya le metiste candela (fuego) como quien dice ya lo probaste ; y que tal el sonido


Le meti candela pero no hecho humo

Este circuito lo tube que adaptar a un amplificador y suena muy bien con un voltaje +-56 por eso lo hice asi y los transistores de salida iban en el disipador lo malo que ya no puedo subir fotos por que ya tengo rato que entregue este trabajo...
Saludos





kevinyo88 dijo:


> amigo, ami me conto un tecnico con experiencia  que los filtros son los que protegen los transistores, entre mas flitrado mas proteccion contra picos,no se que tanto sea cierto esto  pero mira lo que me paso, en mi amplificador un filtro de dies mil micros estava inflado pero funcionava, lo deje asi , un dia lo prendi  pero me puse a provar ortra maquina ahy fue cuando se bajo el voltaje la verdad no se que fue lo que paso pero se me quemaron dos de los cuatro transistores en paralelo que tenia mi amplificador, debio ser por el filtro inflado que no los protegio.
> 
> otra cosa amigo, los filtros se encargan de disminuir el rizado del voltaje despues del puente rectificador, no se  que tendra que ver esto con lo de la proteccion.. gracias



Los condensadores son para la fuente del futuro amplificador del cual el valor del condensador es el resultado del rizado que vaya a tener en DC comparando entre mas bajo sea el valor el rizado va a hacer mas alto y entre mas alto sea el condensador el rizado va ser menor para todo esto hay calculos que porcentaje de rizado quiero y tambien depende del consumo etc....
En el foro hay un tema de como construir la fuente ahi esta todo sobre el rizado corritente parasita...

Y es falso que los condensadores de fuente protegen los transistores


----------



## likeo23

gracias  gracias por la raspuesta 
ya se que eso de el filtrado reduce el rizadio de la frecuencia, pero me parece que esto ayuda al peak que creo que es un valor alto en el consumo de los transistores a la hora de emitir un sonido a corto tiempo, que le llaman bajos, lo creo asi porque un amigo tiene su vehiculo con un capacitor, si no mal recuerdo era como de 200,000 mf o 2 faradios el dice que las baterias le duran mas
/
bueno hablando del amplificador  de 200w cuando lo enciendo si no tiene una linea de entrada emite un pequeño ruido,talvez porque no le he puesto un volunmen, pero esto se le quita desde que le enchufo el audio y es imprecionante porque asi no hace ningun ruido.


----------



## kevinyo88

mira las conexiones a tierra amigo todas deben ir a un punto estrella


----------



## Cacho

Me sumo a Edu-D con lo de los condensadores: No protegen nada, sólo acumulan energía y con eso reducen el ripple (rizado) de la alimentación.
En el caso de Car Audio se usan esas cosas monstruosas no por cuestiones de ripple (toman alimentación de una batería, que no tiene ripple) sino para evitar que en los picos largos de consumo (los graves generalmente) la tensión se caiga estrepitosamente y el ampli se proteja.

Pensá que 100W tomados desde los 12V de la batería son cerca de 9A, 300W dan unos 25A y eso ya no es nada amable para la pobre batería (hablo de una común, nada de especiales), sobre todo porque no es un pico de consumo y nada más, sino que es consumo constante (o más o menos constante). Ahora hacé la cuenta con los trillones de watts (de mentira) que se instalan en esos autos y verás que las corrientes que hay en las líneas de 12V son enormes y eso que no contamos todavía la eficiencia (siempre menor al 100%, claro) de los conversores DC-DC y de las etapas de amplificación.
Al número que te dé la corriente deberías multiplicarlo por algún factor para compensar las eficiencias (digamos que el 80% en el conversor y otro 80% en el ampli no sería algo muy loco), con lo que llegás a que calculaste el 64% de la corriente. Regla de 3 mediante, los 25A de hoy (para 300W) se convierten en cerca de 40A. 

Por el ruidito en vacío de tu ampli... Si no molesta, dejalo así. Sólo me queda la duda de qué tipo de ruido es: ¿Cómo suena?.
Pasá por acá y escuchá los diferentes ruidos de color, a ver cuál es el que hace tu ampli.

Saludos


----------



## kevinyo88

amigo cacho  una pregunta.cuando uno apaga un amplificador,el led indicador de la fuente se va apagando poco apoco, lo que hase que dure mas tiempo en apagarse (o descargarse el condensador)es la cantidad de microfaradios del condensador o el tamaño , amperaje y voltaje del transformador que uno utiliza?


----------



## ALIEM

hola compañero   todavía  no  he  podido  solucionar  el  problema   del  amplificador  zener modificador  a  bajo  volumen,  un  compañero  me  dijo  que  eran los  transistores    de  la  tarjeta  driver, digo  esto  porque  yo  remplace  los  mje, por 2sa1943 y  2sc 5200 no  se  si  será por  eso,  porque  la  falla  parece  distorsión  por  cruce,  cuando  lo  pongo  a  bajo  volumen  suena  como  que  le  despegara  la  base ,  a  unos  de  los transistores   driver  de  la  tarjeta  driver, mira  la  imajen esta  en  la  pagina 57  mensaje 1126, mira  tengo  que  subirle mas  de  la  mitad  del  volumen  para  que  me  suene  bien,  todas  la  tierran  esta  al  mismo  punto   asi  que  la  verda  no se  que  puede  ser,


----------



## Cacho

Lo que tarde en apagarse ese LED depende de la cantidad de energía acumulada en el banco de condensadores (tensión de carga y capacidad del banco) y del consumo que tenga todo el circuito.
A mayor consumo, menor tiempo; a menor capacidad/tensión de carga, menor tiempo.

Aliem, si tenés a alguien al lado en quien confiás y que te puede ir guiando, mejor que mejor. Seguí sus instrucciones, que siempre será más fácil para alguien que tiene acceso al circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos 

Aliem:

Revisa ese transistor fn1016, no me convence mucho prueba cambiarlo por BD679/680. o tip120 o122
etc...

Revisa el voltaje de las bases de los drivers.

Y revisa los transitores del par diferencial.

El esquema es muy bueno a mi me funciono de una. Y lo tengo funcionando hace mas de un año sin ningun problema


revisa


----------



## likeo23

ok ya me di cuenta del pequeño ruido, era que el alambre que tenia era de cobre y tenia la punta pelada,parece que entraba señal estatica, no estoy seguro, pero cuando le cambie el cable de entrada por uno que es como blanco y la puse un plug hembra todo se soluciono  .... 
gracias.





ALIEM dijo:


> hola compañero   todavía  no  he  podido  solucionar  el  problema   del  amplificador  zener modificador  a  bajo  volumen,  un  compañero  me  dijo  que  eran los  transistores    de  la  tarjeta  driver, digo  esto  porque  yo  remplace  los  mje, por 2sa1943 y  2sc 5200 no  se  si  será por  eso,  porque  la  falla  parece  distorsión  por  cruce,  cuando  lo  pongo  a  bajo  volumen  suena  como  que  le  despegara  la  base ,  a  unos  de  los transistores   driver  de  la  tarjeta  driver, mira  la  imajen esta  en  la  pagina 57  mensaje 1126, mira  tengo  que  subirle mas  de  la  mitad  del  volumen  para  que  me  suene  bien,  todas  la  tierran  esta  al  mismo  punto   asi  que  la  verda  no se  que  puede  ser,



verifica tu circuito, porque quizas tienes una pieza de otro valor, pueden ser los capacitores o  las resitencias verificate la de retroalimentacion de 68k esto te digo si nunca tu targeta te a quemado ningun transistor de potencia. de ser asi verifica la resistencia de 10 ohmios y los transistores tip41c y 42


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos ya que noto interes por el ampli en version stereo publico este que es el que uso, van a notar diferencia en valores de componentes, este lo he trabajado hasta con +-80v, espero que les guste.

Cualquier duda, a la orden

Disculpen mi ausencia del foro, mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre

Prospero año nuevo 2012 para la familia Foros de Electronica 

Saludos


----------



## kevinyo88

buen aporte amigo, voy  atenerlo en cuenta gracias!


----------



## moonwalker

hola aliem, cuando dices que el sonido se escucha como distorsionado cuando lo tienes a bajo volumen, se escucha algo asi como sucio???? dame el esquema que usaste y te podré ayudar mejor...


----------



## SERGIOD

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos ya que noto interes por el ampli en version stereo publico este que es el que uso, van a notar diferencia en valores de componentes, este lo he trabajado hasta con +-80v, espero que les guste.
> 
> Cualquier duda, a la orden
> 
> Disculpen mi ausencia del foro, mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre
> 
> Prospero año nuevo 2012 para la familia Foros de Electronica
> 
> Saludos



Genial gracias un super aporte muchísimas gracias seguro hay muchos que les agradara;
te deseo un feliz año nuevo y que sigan los éxitos


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero   había  gravado  un  video donde  grave  el  sonido  a  bajo  volumen, pero  mi  teléfono  esta  malo,    voy  a  ver  si  lo  gravo  otra vez  y  lo  logro  publicar,  compañero  les  explico  el  problema,  yo  no  se  mucho  de  esto pero  parece  que  fuera  distorsión  por  cruce, digo  esto  porque   pareciera   que  la  señal  de audio  a  bajo  volumen  no me  logra  evitar  alos  driver  de  la  tarjeta, tengo  que  dale   volumen para desaparezca  el  sonido  malo,  les  explico  el  amplificador  suena  bien el  problema  es    bajito  volumen ,  pareciera  que  el  transistor  no  me  conduce  a bajito  volumen  porque  la  señal  no  lo  excita  y  entones  el  transistor esta  como  si  estuviera  apagado algo  es  lo  que  pasa, ósea  el  transistor a  bajito volumen  no  conduce y  no  me  logra  excita  alos  finales es  algo  asi  digo  esto  porque  cuando  le  empieza  a dar  volumen   el  sonido  desaparece  les  pongo  otro  ejemplo  aver  si  me  entiende  imagínese que  el amplificador  me  tiene  un  volumen  de 0 a 10 volumen  máximo  10   pero  en la  rallita  2 me  destocona tengo que  pasalo  de  4 y empieza  a  sonar  bien

logra  excita  alos  driver  fue  lo  que  quise  decir  de  la targeta


----------



## Libardo M

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos ya que noto interes por el ampli en version stereo publico este que es el que uso, van a notar diferencia en valores de componentes, este lo he trabajado hasta con +-80v, espero que les guste.
> 
> Cualquier duda, a la orden
> 
> Disculpen mi ausencia del foro, mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre
> 
> Prospero año nuevo 2012 para la familia Foros de Electronica
> 
> Saludos


 

Oscar. Gracias de nuevo por engrandecer este foro.
saludos desde B/quilla.

LM


----------



## moonwalker

hola aliem si me psasaras el esquema completo te podria ayudar mejor, yo tuve dos problemas muy similares y lo corregí jungando con el valor de una resistencia


----------



## victor6298

Cacho dijo:


> Pedile a quien opine (que si complementarios o si cuasi complementarios) que justifique sus dichos con alguna prueba. Te podés divertir mucho escuchando las pavadas que te van a decir.
> 
> Por lo de poner más o menos transistores, fijate que queden dentro del SOA y que no les falte Ib (revisá los drivers de los de salida). Si eso se cumple... Ya está.
> 
> Saludos



saludos oye cacho estoy armando este amp. tengo una pregunta el transformador que tengo es de 800w 55volt la pregunta para conectar 6 transistores (version mono) y aumentar la potencia debo tambien aumentar tambien la corriente que suministra el transformador?





			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> saludos oye cacho estoy armando este amp. tengo una pregunta el transformador que tengo es de 800w 55volt la pregunta para conectar 6 transistores (version estéreo ) y aumentar la potencia debo tambien aumentar tambien la corriente que suministra el transformador?



cuando hablo de 6 transistores lo digo que es por cada amplificador osea un total de 12 transistores


----------



## Cacho

Simplemente fijate en las especificaciones del trafo: Si da 12 transistores o más de potencia, ya te sirve.

No entiendo para qué me hablás de volts, watts y amperes, si la potencia se mide en transistores...


----------



## victor6298

carlitosferar dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, tu comentario me incentiva a seguir adelante.
> Te agradecería si estuviese dentro de tus posibilidades, me aclarases algunas de las dudas expuestas.
> Aunque hayas hecho tus propios PCB, no quiere decir que no hayas respetado el circuito (Eso creo entender), de ser así, sabrás cual es el valor de los componentes que me tienen parado, o por lo menos, los que tú hayas utilizado.
> 
> Y por su puesto… una fotito no vendría nada mal.
> 
> Ah… lo del POP de arranque, yo también tengo una plaquita, pero lo que no consigo es una protección para DC, las que he hecho no funcionan ops: , si alguien sabe de algo…………
> 
> Mil Gracias y un Saludo.
> 
> *Editado*
> 
> Hola Roberto, No había visto lo tuyo pues entramos al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ah veo que solucionaste tu problema me alegro. Había visto tu “súplica” pero te imaginas que yo era el menos indicado para responderte. Jeje
> 
> Gracias por el comentario. Creo que tú me entiendes por dónde van los tiros, estoy haciendo un tutorial con lujo de detalles, pero, no puedo exponer NADA sobre algo que no sé cómo se fabrica, cuales son los componentes verdaderos, (Si llega a ser cierto lo de que las fotografías de ladelec están mal a propósito…. Vaya moral la de algunos!) :x
> 
> Como ya comenté no hay proyectos DIY/Free, la idea es hacer algo sencillo: Quemo PCB, sueldo 4 Resistencias y a tocar.
> 
> Lo único más o menos parecido, es el famoso “Turco”, pero, como yo lo quiero para un equipo de bajo, me quedaba muy pequeño.
> 
> ¡Que se puede hacer mejor!, pues claro, ¡que puede ser más eficiente!, pues claro, ¿más económico?, pues también, pero para eso están *los que saben*. Que por cierto, les estoy terriblemente agradecidos: por su *generosidad y paciencia*.
> 
> Un Abrazo


oye carlitos si todavia necesitas los diodos si son 1n4004 el pcb corresponde a la config cuasicomplementaria  de 400 w de ladelec; ladelec tiene otra pcb de 500w que es una etapa complementaria es la que trae un transistor mas en la placa el condensador fantasma es de 100pf como dice cacho y puedes jugar con el valor tal cual aconseja cacho


----------



## ALIEM

compañero   asi  se  escucha  la  la  zener  modificada  a  vajo  volumen  y  la  verda  no se  cual  es  el  problama



compañero   publique  el  video  y  en   mi  computador,  y no  se escucha  no  se  porque    me  dijeron que  era el  formato   si  alguno  lo  logra  escucha  me dice   que  puede  ser  la  falla  del  amplificador, lo  que  hice  fue  gravar  el  sonido solamente, pero  en  mi  computador  no  se  escucha ,  en  el  sonido que  grave  pueden  notar  que  cuando esta  a  bajo volumen   se  escucha  feo y  cuando   le  voy  subiendo  se  quita   ese  ruido


----------



## moonwalker

holA ALIEM, alguna vez tambien presente el mismo problema con una etapa de amplificacion la cual era diferente a la expuesta por ladelec: cuando lo tenía a bajo volumen, el sonido era distorsionado, como sucio, y cuando lo subía, el sonido era excelente. Lo solucioné subiendo el valor de una resistencia que se encuentra en serie con el condensador puesto a tierra en la sección del amplificador diferencial. Esta resistencia originalmente era de 220 y la subi a 680 y LISTO, problema solucionado. Mi hermano compró una terjeta de esa de ladelec, y me comentó que tenía un problema de que cuando el amplificador estaba a bajo volumen, el amplificador se esuchaba muy distorsionado, yo le cambié de una vez la resistencia la cual era de 470 ohmios conectado al condensador de 100 micros y la subí a 680 y el problema se solucionó. Prueba con este cambio y estoy seguro de que se solucionará ese problem y poir fa comenta los resultados.


----------



## KACHALOTE

Hola amigos tengo una gran duda? Cuál será la mejor versión del amplificador Zener y que realmente funcione, ya que hay 3 tipos de PCB 1 cuasi complementaria y otra complementaria adjunto imágenes y otras modificadas, ya hice el PCB de las 3 placas en versión mono 200w, stereo de 400w y cuadrafónico de 800w, como pueden ver una PCB tiene 5 transistores y en otra 4, otra tiene 4 condensadores cerámicos y en  otra 6, mi gran duda es cuál de estas 3 placas funcionara mejor? Ya he realizado varias potencias, pero es la primera vez que realizo un amplificador versión Zener,  a todos los foristas expertos en esta PCB les pido el gran favor que me orienten  en este amplificador la verdad se los agradecería mucho gracias.


----------



## YIROSHI

Kachalote si es la primera vez que va a armar una Zener  investigue muy bien antes de hacer algun PCB, porque el diagrama que circula es mas referente a la segunda y tercera placa que publico, yo clone todas esas placas modulares y tambien las hice en version estereo, aqui dejo el PCB de la primera placa si se anima hacer alguna digame no mas y le colaboro compadre


----------



## victorc

cachalote  todas funcionan muy bien y según lo que tengas en mente no tendrás que hacer muchos cambios la diferencia en estas placas;( que todas son de ladelec);no es mucha entre ellas salvo por la configuracion ,complementaria y cuasicomp. cambias de posición una resistencia en los drivers y ya; y la de 500w que tiene un transistor mas que es el  que regula la tension de baja 18v. del zener.. todo lo que necesitas esta en en foro revisalo en este foro quedo una cátedra completa sobre este zener tienes que tomarte un tiempo y revisarte el foro te aseguro que encontraras respuestas a todas las dudas que tengas y modificaciones que quieras hacer.,, oye aqui los muchachos dejaron todo lo que necesitas hno. hay tipos como "cacho" "fogonazo""carlitos" y muchos otros que no se que es lo que realmente se creen (JEJEJE) pero me parece que son de los que piensan que el conocimiento no es de posesión privada y exclusiva jekjejejeje  y dejaron una buena porción de el en este foro (eso es lo que necesitamos en el planeta en estos tiempos gente dispuesta a compartir lo que sabe).. una vez mas te digo revisa el foro y aprovéchalo te vas a divertir te aseguro y vas a aprender mas que en la escuela seguro que si saludos hno. y éxito con este zener


----------



## KACHALOTE

YIROSHI dijo:


> Kachalote si es la primera vez que va a armar una Zener  investigue muy bien antes de hacer algun PCB, porque el diagrama que circula es mas referente a la segunda y tercera placa que publico, yo clone todas esas placas modulares y tambien las hice en version estereo, aqui dejo el PCB de la primera placa si se anima hacer alguna digame no mas y le colaboro compadre



Hola amigo Yiroshi wooow que pcb tan chida, es la primera vez que veo un circuito asise ve que le pones mucha tecnica al diseño como haces esas pcb?? y woow con letras chinas creo  muchas gracias por responder y por la ayuda, yo hice unas pcb pero no me quedan  bien, se ve que sabes mucho en hacerlas me podrias hechar una mano quiero hacer una pcb cuadrafonica se ve que eres buena honda, ya que hay gente que hace circuitos y no comparten sus pcb, viendo que si suben esas pcb diagramas o diseños, puede uno aprender mucho y muchas personas los tendrian y estarian eternamente agradecidos, ya que muchos y me incluyo no sabemos hacer pcb muy eleboradas, hay una web que se llama videorokolas muchos la conocen ahi suben muchos proyectos y gratis, el señor ampletos comparte sus proyectos muy completos, y mira es muy admirable una persona asi, y sus proyectos los hacen mucha gente no solo en latinoamerica en el mundo, yo me incluyo he hecho unos amplis del señor y woowson buenisimos, yo siempre he dicho los que mas hablan son los que menos hacen y si me animo Yiroshi ayudame cual placa me recomiendas en lo poco que ya investigue todas funcionan, algunas con un poco de distorcion, pero son porque no ponen los valores de los componentes reales  en la web LADELECpero esa es la idea o el negocio al no poner componentes bien hacen que las personas las compren y resulta que estan por igual  Yiroshi tienes los valores reales de esos componentes espero tu gran ayuda  muchas gracias amigo 





victorc dijo:


> cachalote  todas funcionan muy bien y según lo que tengas en mente no tendrás que hacer muchos cambios la diferencia en estas placas;( que todas son de ladelec);no es mucha entre ellas salvo por la configuracion ,complementaria y cuasicomp. cambias de posición una resistencia en los drivers y ya; y la de 500w que tiene un transistor mas que es el  que regula la tension de baja 18v. del zener.. todo lo que necesitas esta en en foro revisalo en este foro quedo una cátedra completa sobre este zener tienes que tomarte un tiempo y revisarte el foro te aseguro que encontraras respuestas a todas las dudas que tengas y modificaciones que quieras hacer.,, oye aqui los muchachos dejaron todo lo que necesitas hno. hay tipos como "cacho" "fogonazo""carlitos" y muchos otros que no se que es lo que realmente se creen (JEJEJE) pero me parece que son de los que piensan que el conocimiento no es de posesión privada y exclusiva jekjejejeje  y dejaron una buena porción de el en este foro (eso es lo que necesitamos en el planeta en estos tiempos gente dispuesta a compartir lo que sabe).. una vez mas te digo revisa el foro y aprovéchalo te vas a divertir te aseguro y vas a aprender mas que en la escuela seguro que si saludos hno. y éxito con este zener



Hola victor muchas gracias por responder y por tu gran ayuda si por lo que he investigado la complementaria es la que tiene 5 transistores, se ve muy buena esa placa un forista la clono muy bien se ve que sabe de diseño, espero que suba el negativo del pcb 
Gracias si estoy en esas buscando mucha informacion antes de realizar algo, y si muchos han compartido sus diseños y otros tienes la razon esto en vez de ser una comunidad de ayuda, parece un Top Secret ya parece el Area 51 y si tienes toda la razon las personas mas duras en el tema suben diseños completisimos, vi una persona que se llama Oscar de Colombia, se ve que sabe mucho de amplis  sube sus proyectos pcb se ve que es buena onda, ayuda y colabora en los foros eso si lo hace un MAXTER, y otras personas que solo critican ya que en lo poco que he navegado en este foro, no veo ni un proyecto ni un plano que hayan compartido de ese tipo de personas, solo hablan y hablan mucha teoria y poca practica 
Gracias amigo si lo que mas uno aprende y corrije es que muchas personas comparten sus experiancias te ayudan y asi mismo uno mas adelante puede ayudar a mas personas, nadie nacio aprendido aqui hay mucho novato en la electronica colaboremonos hagamos que sea una comunidad mejor 
Una pregunta amigo Victor dices que cambie una resistencia de lugar cual seria esa resistencia, y que pena preguntar de nuevo pero tengo otra duda las resistencias de 5w que van en los transistores de salida se conectan igual como en el diagrama tanto como en la etapa complementaria como la cuasicomplementaria o cambian de lugar, ya que en muchos amplis ese tipo de resistencias van en serie entre los  transistores de salidaagradezco mucho tu gran ayuda y voy haber por cual me desido, la complementaria se ve muy chida, espero construir este ampli y si me qda bien lo subo para que muchos como yo puedan realizar este proyecto muy chido


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias KACHALOTE, las PCB las hago con un programa que se llama Layout si trato de que me queden  bien vakanas, si son caracteres chinos que significa Professional Power Amplifier a todos mis PCB que hago les pongo ello es como una firma personalizada sean clonados o propios hay que darle un toque personal a todo, claro compadre que le ayudo no mas diga, si te quieres hacer una cuadrafonica para 4 canales para empesar necesitas 2 fuentes de poder doble o 4 con su recpectiva rectificacion, y como ya sabras el voltaje en paralelo no varia pero corriente si hay que mirar ciertos factores y lo primordial es tener una buena fuente, piensa primero que es lo que en verdad quieres construir yo te aconsejo una Stereo para empesar y encuanto a cual placa todas son buenas, dime cual es la que mas te convence y subo el PCB de una sea para modo plancha o serigrafia,  ya que mencionas en hacer un cuadrafonico pues ahi lo subo con PCB Chino color Rojo haber que tal te parece se ve algo pequeña pero es porque solo es permitido subir 400K y de paso te animas o te desvelas en este dragon, si conozco la web el man es popular por estos lares jejeje y los proyectos son buenos, si por ahi tengo la lista real de los componentes, pero como te digo primero dime cual haras y asi mismo te ayudo compadre, para que lo armes con todos los juguetes, y pues ya sabes lo que necesite me consulta que con gusto te ayudo


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias KACHALOTE, las PCB las hago con un programa que se llama Layout si trato de que me queden  bien vakanas, si son caracteres chinos que significa Professional Power Amplifier a todos mis PCB que hago les pongo ello es como una firma personalizada sean clonados o propios hay que darle un toque personal a todo, claro compadre que le ayudo no mas diga, si te quieres hacer una cuadrafonica para 4 canales para empesar necesitas 2 fuentes de poder doble o 4 con su recpectiva rectificacion, y como ya sabras el voltaje en paralelo no varia pero corriente si hay que mirar ciertos factores y lo primordial es tener una buena fuente, piensa primero que es lo que en verdad quieres construir yo te aconsejo una Stereo para empesar y encuanto a cual placa todas son buenas, dime cual es la que mas te convence y subo el PCB de una sea para modo plancha o serigrafia,  ya que mencionas en hacer un cuadrafonico pues ahi lo subo con PCB Chino color Rojo haber que tal te parece se ve algo pequeña pero es porque solo es permitido subir 400K y de paso te animas o te desvelas en este dragon, si conozco la web el man es popular por estos lares jejeje y los proyectos son buenos, si por ahi tengo la lista real de los componentes, pero como te digo primero dime cual haras y asi mismo te ayudo compadre, para que lo armes con todos los juguetes, y pues ya sabes lo que necesite me consulta que con gusto te ayudo


*hola compañero se ve que tus pcbs te quedan de lujo pero serias tan amable de subir la información completa para armarlo*


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero  acudo a  ustedes  para ver  si  me  terminan  de  ayudar ,  les  cuento  yo  arme el  amplificador  zener  modificado,  pero  me  sigue  con  el  problema   a*-*bajo  volumen ,  el  compañero  lib*AR*do dijo  que  lo  armo y le  funciono correctamente ,  les  cuento  la verdad  no  se  si  serán  la  resistencia*S*  de  los  driver  que  la  tienes  de  100 homio   y  las  que  lleva  son  de  150 *O*hm*S* o es  el  transistor  darlinto*NG*  que  le  puse fn1016   hay  le dejo  la  imagen  la verda*D*  que  me  puso  a pensar  lo  que dijo  el  compañero  lib*AR*do  en una  paginas  atrás,  el comenta  que el  transistor  tip  110  no  sirve  para  utilizarlo  aquí  que  use  el tip 120  y  yo  me  pregunto  pero  la  diferencia  no  es  mucha  el  110  es  de  mas  voltaje y  creo  que  seria  mejor,  la  verdad  que   no   se  porque  usan  ese  transistor  de  tan  bajo voltaje  solamente aguanta 60 volt*S* y  no corre  riesgo  de  que  se  queme,  bueno   pero  ustedes  son  los  que  saben  yo  arme el diagrama  que  publico  el  señor  aldema*RAR* , pero  ahora  lo  voy  a  modifica*R*   como  lo  puso  el  compañero  lib*ARDO*  para  ver  si   se  le  quita,  les  cuento  que  yo  ya  he  tocado  con este  amplificador  el  único  problema  es  a  bajo  volumen,  a  otra  cosa  que  se  me  olvida*B*a  tiene  como driver  asa1943 y 2sc5200 con  resistencia*S* de 100 *O*hom*S* a  estos son  los  que  me  refiero  que  tienen  la  resiste*N*cia  de 100 *O*hom*S*  y  lleva  de 150  lo de mas  todo *ES*ta *B*ien


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros como estan, a peticion de KACHALOTE y SERGIOD, subo el amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario en PDF con su respectivo PCB modo serigrafia y planchado, con su mascara de componentes guia, mascara de componentes modo serigrafia y planchado, el antisolder y subo nuevamente el amplificador cuadrafonico haber quien se anima a armar este mostruo


----------



## Libardo M

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  compañero  acudo a  ustedes  para ver  si  me  terminan  de  ayudar ,  les  cuento  yo  arme el  amplificador  zener  modificado,  pero  me  sigue  con  el  problema   a*-*bajo  volumen ,  el  compañero  lib*AR*do dijo  que  lo  armo y le  funciono correctamente ,  les  cuento  la verdad  no  se  si  serán  la  resistencia*S*  de  los  driver  que  la  tienes  de  100 homio   y  las  que  lleva  son  de  150 *O*hm*S* o es  el  transistor  darlinto*NG*  que  le  puse fn1016   hay  le dejo  la  imagen  la verda*D*  que  me  puso  a pensar  lo  que dijo  el  compañero  lib*AR*do  en una  paginas  atrás,  el comenta  que el  transistor  tip  110  no  sirve  para  utilizarlo  aquí  que  use  el tip 120  y  yo  me  pregunto  pero  la  diferencia  no  es  mucha  el  110  es  de  mas  voltaje y  creo  que  seria  mejor,  la  verdad  que   no   se  porque  usan  ese  transistor  de  tan  bajo voltaje  solamente aguanta 60 volt*S* y  no corre  riesgo  de  que  se  queme,  bueno   pero  ustedes  son  los  que  saben  yo  arme el diagrama  que  publico  el  señor  aldema*RAR* , pero  ahora  lo  voy  a  modifica*R*   como  lo  puso  el  compañero  lib*ARDO*  para  ver  si   se  le  quita,  les  cuento  que  yo  ya  he  tocado  con este  amplificador  el  único  problema  es  a  bajo  volumen,  a  otra  cosa  que  se  me  olvida*B*a  tiene  como driver  asa1943 y 2sc5200 con  resistencia*S* de 100 *O*hom*S* a  estos son  los  que  me  refiero  que  tienen  la  resiste*N*cia  de 100 *O*hom*S*  y  lleva  de 150  lo de mas  todo *ES*ta *B*ien





Saludos 

El problema puede ser cualquiera, un componente defectuoso, un transistor falsificado,
lo importante es descartar.

Ah y lo de transistores falsificados si que lo vivi, y menos mal que no queme ninguno de los de salida que son un poco costosos


----------



## KACHALOTE

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros como estan, a peticion de KACHALOTE y SERGIOD, subo el amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario en PDF con su respectivo PCB modo serigrafia y planchado, con su mascara de componentes guia, mascara de componentes modo serigrafia y planchado, el antisolder y subo nuevamente el amplificador cuadrafonico haber quien se anima a armar este mostruo



Hola YIROSHI woowesta padrisimo el amplificador, el pcb esta realmente impresionante muy profesional lo tuyogracias por ese gran aporte amigo, el cuadrafonico es como tu dices un mosterwoow es una maquina para batallar y si tienes razon se necesita mucha fuente para alimentarlo y lo digo mas por la corriente que necesita esta muy padre tus pcb me voy a construir el stereo que subiste se muy padrisimo y tengo un par de preguntas YIROSHI, cuanto mide la baquela para imprimir? hay algun valor de los componentes que se deba cambiar? para ir comprando los componentes para irlo armando, yo utilizo el modo planchado muchas gracias por subirlo para tal fintienes toda la razon lo primero antes de armar un amplificador es conseguir la fuente, tengo un transformador de +38 -38 tap central a 15 Amp era de un equipo panasonic de doble amplificador, creo que esta perfecto para tal fin sera que me funciona con elloque pena preguntar tanto amigopero en verdad quiero armar tu amplificadorde cuanto seria el voltaje de los condesadores tanto electroliticos como ceramicos y cuales me recomiendas?  como conecto los transistores de salida tienes algun pcb para conectarlo facil se que es mucho pedir pero ayudame amigo que me gusto mucho ese diseño y quiero hacerlo completonuevamente muchas gracias amigo ya mismo me voy a imprimirlo


----------



## KACHALOTE

Hola amigos alguien sabe como realmente se conectan los transistores de salida en este amplificador ya que un esquema muestra las resistencias de 5W en serie con el colector del transistor PNP, en otra muestra las resistencias en serie conectadas en cada emisor de los transistores de la etapa de salida, la cual creo que es la conexion correcta, para ustedes cual estaria bien conectada la primera imagen o la segunda


----------



## SERGIOD

Quisiera añadir otra consulta que transistores e potencia utilizaste YIROSHI y que tipo de resistencias también  (que vatiaje - W -y que resistencia -Ohm-)
PD: que significa esos símbolos son chinos (escritura); muchas gracias por subir tu diseño


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KACHALOTE dijo:


> Hola amigos alguien sabe como realmente se conectan los transistores de salida en este amplificador ya que un esquema muestra las resistencias de 5W en serie con el colector del transistor PNP, en otra muestra las resistencias en serie conectadas en cada emisor de los transistores de la etapa de salida, la cual creo que es la conexion correcta, para ustedes cual estaria bien conectada la primera imagen o la segunda



La correcta es la segunda...




SERGIOD dijo:


> PD: que significa esos símbolos son chinos (escritura); muchas gracias por subir tu diseño





YIROSHI dijo:


> ...son caracteres chinos que significa Professional Power Amplifier a todos mis PCB que hago les pongo ello es como una firma personalizada sean clonados o propios hay que darle un toque personal a todo,



Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  compañero  acudo a  ustedes  para ver  si  me  terminan  de  ayudar ,  les  cuento  yo  arme el  amplificador  zener  modificado,  pero  me  sigue  con  el  problema   a*-*bajo  volumen ,  el  compañero  lib*AR*do dijo  que  lo  armo y le  funciono correctamente ,  les  cuento  la verdad  no  se  si  serán  la  resistencia*S*  de  los  driver  que  la  tienes  de  100 homio   y  las  que  lleva  son  de  150 *O*hm*S* o es  el  transistor  darlinto*NG*  que  le  puse fn1016   hay  le dejo  la  imagen  la verda*D*  que  me  puso  a pensar  lo  que dijo  el  compañero  lib*AR*do  en una  paginas  atrás,  el comenta  que el  transistor  tip  110  no  sirve  para  utilizarlo  aquí  que  use  el tip 120  y  yo  me  pregunto  pero  la  diferencia  no  es  mucha  el  110  es  de  mas  voltaje y  creo  que  seria  mejor,  la  verdad  que   no   se  porque  usan  ese  transistor  de  tan  bajo voltaje  solamente aguanta 60 volt*S* y  no corre  riesgo  de  que  se  queme,  bueno   pero  ustedes  son  los  que  saben  yo  arme el diagrama  que  publico  el  señor  aldema*RAR* , pero  ahora  lo  voy  a  modifica*R*   como  lo  puso  el  compañero  lib*ARDO*  para  ver  si   se  le  quita,  les  cuento  que  yo  ya  he  tocado  con este  amplificador  el  único  problema  es  a  bajo  volumen,  a  otra  cosa  que  se  me  olvida*B*a  tiene  como driver  asa1943 y 2sc5200 con  resistencia*S* de 100 *O*hom*S* a  estos son  los  que  me  refiero  que  tienen  la  resiste*N*cia  de 100 *O*hom*S*  y  lleva  de 150  lo de mas  todo *ES*ta *B*ien



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Estás pidiendo colaboración a miembros del Foro y ni siquiera te molestas en escribir correctamente sus apodos. 

Este fue el último aviso.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero KACHALOTE, gracias por tu comentario la baquela o placa mide 10.5cm x 16.5cm, pues yo cambio uno que otro componente como la resistencia de 68K para equilibrar tanto en la entrada del preamplificador como en la salida de los parlantes, pongo en ambas una resistencia de 56K, el condensador de 4.7uF lo cambio por uno de 3.3uF tambien se puede dejar ese y el de 47uF por uno de 100uF todos los condesadores a 63V por seguridad a alguna tencion, a menos que la fuente supere los 55V es recomendable usar de 100V y de usar te recomiendo los de poliester
El Trafo esta perfecto aproximadamente estaria entre sus 5 a 7 Amperios por canal con 4 condensadores de 4.700uF a 100V 2 por cada canal y un puente Rectificador de 30 Amperios para la fuente te debe llegar entre sus (+45 a 48V) (-45 a 48V) 

Si tengo un PCB pero es mono lineal, es desir para cada canal esta ya la placa completa con los transistores de potencia y se atornilla encima del disipador como se usa en Amplificadores de alta gama pero tambien puedes hacer un PCB lineal sencillo con las resistencias y de ahi derivas los 6 conectores por canal espero que te haya gustado cualquier cosa me comentas feliz dia compañero.





KACHALOTE dijo:


> Hola amigos alguien sabe como realmente se conectan los transistores de salida en este amplificador ya que un esquema muestra las resistencias de 5W en serie con el colector del transistor PNP, en otra muestra las resistencias en serie conectadas en cada emisor de los transistores de la etapa de salida, la cual creo que es la conexion correcta, para ustedes cual estaria bien conectada la primera imagen o la segunda



Compañero KACHALOTE es la segunda imagen, van en serie las resistencias termicas y se derivan al emisor de los transistores de potencia

Compañero KACHALOTE, gracias por tu comentario la baquela o placa mide 10.5cm x 16.5cm, pues yo cambio uno que otro componente como la resistencia de 68K para equilibrar tanto en la entrada del preamplificador como en la salida de los parlantes, pongo en ambas una resistencia de 56K, el condensador de 4.7uF lo cambio por uno de 3.3uF tambien se puede dejar ese y el de 47uF por uno de 100uF todos los condesadores a 63V por seguridad a alguna tencion, a menos que la fuente supere los 55V es recomendable usar de 100V y de usar te recomiendo los de poliester
El Trafo esta perfecto aproximadamente estaria entre sus 5 a 7 Amperios por canal con 4 condensadores de 4.700uF a 100V 2 por cada canal y un puente Rectificador de 30 Amperios para la fuente te debe llegar entre sus (+45 a 48V) (-45 a 48V) 

Si tengo un PCB pero es mono lineal, es desir para cada canal esta ya la placa completa con los transistores de potencia y se atornilla encima del disipador como se usa en Amplificadores de alta gama pero tambien puedes hacer un PCB lineal sencillo con las resistencias y de ahi derivas los 6 conectores por canal espero que te haya gustado cualquier cosa me comentas feliz dia compañero.





KACHALOTE dijo:


> Hola amigos alguien sabe como realmente se conectan los transistores de salida en este amplificador ya que un esquema muestra las resistencias de 5W en serie con el colector del transistor PNP, en otra muestra las resistencias en serie conectadas en cada emisor de los transistores de la etapa de salida, la cual creo que es la conexion correcta, para ustedes cual estaria bien conectada la primera imagen o la segunda



Compañero KACHALOTE es la segunda imagen, van en serie las resistencias termicas y se derivan al emisor de los transistores de potencia





SERGIOD dijo:


> Quisiera añadir otra consulta que transistores e potencia utilizaste YIROSHI y que tipo de resistencias también  (que vatiaje - W -y que resistencia -Ohm-)
> PD: que significa esos símbolos son chinos (escritura); muchas gracias por subir tu diseño



Compañero SERGIOD gracias por tu comentario los transistores de potencia uso los ECG 58 59 complementarios como los (2SC5200 2SA1943) las resistencias Ceramicas uso por seguridad 0.33 a 5W, se denomida caracteres Chinos, en China hay 7 dialectos entre ellos el Cantones el cual hablan donde proviene la gran mayoria de amplificadores del canton Guangzhou, los caracteres que suelo poner es dialecto Mandarin *(专业音频功率放大器) *significa Amplificador de Potencia de Audio Profesional en los Amplificadores como la famosa marca Behringer, su fabrica esta situada en Guangzhou China, si los equipos no son exportados y son solo para su pais, llevan tanto en sus PCB y serigrafia externa de sus modelos estos caracteres *(功率放大器) *que significa Amplificador de potencia, el caracter mas grande como este *(龍) *significa Dragon espero haberte resuelto tus dudas, cualquier duda me comenta compañero


----------



## el-rey-julien

熱表面，請勿觸摸  quiere decir que no toque porque quema 
熱表面，請勿觸摸 = Superficies calientes, no toque
deberíamos hacer un post con las leyendas mas comunes de advertencia en placas chinas,para identificar etapas,placas y/o advertencias ,como por ejemplo no quemarse los deditos


----------



## YIROSHI

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 熱表面，請勿觸摸  quiere decir que no toque porque quema
> 熱表面，請勿觸摸 = Superficies calientes, no toque
> deberíamos hacer un post con las leyendas mas comunes de advertencia en placas chinas,para identificar etapas,placas y/o advertencias ,como por ejemplo no quemarse los deditos



Esa esta muy buena compañeropero mas bien si deberiamos hacer un post de amplificadores chinos, como los Amplificadores TASSO que creo que ninguno de ustedes los ha escuchado, hay muchos esquemas para realizar y muy buenos PCB como por ejemplo estos  que subo, mas bien si no se sabe del tema si se pueden quemar los deditos no crees compañero el-rey-julien


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay beses que se aprende cuando uno ya dejo las huellas digitales ya pegadas al disipador ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchachos acudo a vuestra experiencia cual de las tarjetas es mejor para trabajar a +/- 90 voltios la Ladelec o la Zener que publicaron por aquí también? es para reemplazar tarjetas destruidas de una NB1200 que no van mas desde ya les agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## aldemarar

antonhy2009 dijo:


> Muchachos acudo a vuestra experiencia cual de las tarjetas es mejor para trabajar a +/- 90 voltios la Ladelec o la Zener que publicaron por aquí también? es para reemplazar tarjetas destruidas de una NB1200 que no van mas desde ya les agradezco su colaboración.



ladelec y la zener es la misma te recomiendo ampalar una que yo publique la tengo funcionando con ese voltaje y suena muy bien


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchas gracias amigo Aldemarar a armar y probar nomas entonces. Tanto la Zener como la ampalar asi como estan publicadas son para etapa cuasicomplementaria o complementaria?.


----------



## KACHALOTE

Hola amigo Yiroshi, muchas gracias por responder y por tu ayuda, estan padrisimos esos amplificadores chinos tienes planos y pcb de ellos deverias abrir un post de ello yo si me apunto amigo hice el pcb de los transistores de potencia, pero no me quedan prolijos como los tuyos echame una mano quiero que me quede muy padre el amplificador y se ve que eres muy buen diseñador lo digo porque trabajas en ello ya compre todos los componentes estoy terminando la fuente y me bota +47v y -47v esta prolija para la etapame cuentas que tienes uno lineal no entiendo mucho de ello pero sirve para stereoy se que es mucho pedir pero me podrias ayudar en el diseño del gabinete vi uno que subiste esta muy chido muchas gracias por tu gran ayuda amigo Yiroshi


----------



## YIROSHI

Que tal compañero KACHALOTE, si tengo muchos esquemas y PCB de china, ya que un amigo que trabaja en una empresa de haya me los pasa son realmente mostrosos la Zener es una placa que ya tiene sus años yo hice ese amplificador hace como 4 años para muchos que ya la han trabajado ya debe estar en el baul de los recuerdos jejeje, pero ya vez aun hay personas que les gusta su diseño sea modificada o de las primeras que salieron, con gusto compañero subo un PCB completo en archivo PDF de la Zener stereo para colocar los transistores en la misma placa y tambien por separado, tambien puedes separar la etapa de salida y instalar los PCB de las salidas a tu  gusto solo puentea con Jumpers,  con cableado o con conectores que es mas prolijo, por eso no diseñe ni la fuente ni el protector de parlantes en esa misma placa, es un diseño realmente muy sencillo lo puedes modificar facilmente a tu gusto lo importante es que tengas el basico, los transistores los puedes soldar de 2 maneras, la primera seria soldar los transistores de forma vertical eso si soldados por la capa de cobre, y  muy bien ubicados como se muestra en la imagen,  colocar los disipadores con las aletas hacia fuera, con ello te da la ventaja de colocar la fuente y transformador entre los disipadores osea en la mitad, aqui se le llama encaletar ( esconder ) y queda mas compacto el amplificador, la otra manera es soldar los transistores como se muestra en la imagen acostados y por debajo, para colocar 1 disipador ancho o 2 juntos segun el diseño que estes buscando se adapta facilmente, la fuente segun me dices esta buena ya que veo que quieres hacer la Zener normal y no buscas tanto RMS, como se dice mas calidad que cantidad, mono lineal es como partir el amplificador en 2, cada placa mono y su etapa de salida con su respectivo disipador como las plantas Rack que conoces como la QSC en fin, claro compañero que te ayudo con el gabinete o Rack no mas diga compadre ya que ese es mi fuerte el diseño, espero que te haya sido de ayuda y tambien algun compañero que este haciendo la zener sencilla le pueda ser de ayuda algo por ahi


----------



## antonhy2009

Amigo Yiroshi este pcb que publicas tambien puede ir a +/- 92 voltios?


----------



## YIROSHI

antonhy2009 dijo:


> Amigo Yiroshi este pcb que publicas tambien puede ir a +/- 92 voltios?



Compañero antony2009, no este es de tan solo 500W Stereo a (-50 +50) es muy sencillito, lo subi para unos compañeros del foro que solicitaron informacion, mira que el compañero aldemarar publico la Zener modificada de +/-90 no se si es lo que buscas compañero, pues la Zener funciona perfecto pero si lo que deseas es un buen poder, hay muchos publicados en el foro que trabajan entre sus +/-80V a +/-90V ideal para tu fuente, Yo tengo Amplificadores desde +/-35V hasta +/-250V con fuente normal y Cuadruple de 100W RMS hasta sus 3.000w RMS por canal pues no mas diga compadre y le colaboro, pero no se si necesita es cantidad RMS o calidad


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saudos.....ese esquema se ve bueno , gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Tacatomon

Se agradecen los aportes @yiroshi

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero antony2009, no este es de tan solo 500W Stereo a (-50 +50) es muy sencillito, lo subi para unos compañeros del foro que lo solicitaron informacion, mira que el compañero aldemarar publico la Zener modificada de +/-90 no se si es lo que buscas compañero, pues la Zener funciona perfecto pero si lo que deseas es un buen poder, hay muchos publicados en el foro que trabajan entre sus +/-80V a +/-90V ideal para tu fuente, Yo tengo Amplificadores desde +/-35V hasta +/-250V con fuente normal y Cuadruple de 500W RMS hasta sus 3.000w RMS por canal pues no mas diga compadre y le colaboro, pero no se si necesita es cantidad RMS o calidad subo un pequeño saltamontes



muy buen aporte pero veo que el esquema no tiene algunos valores de resistencia 
y me gustaria ver el de 3000wrms


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchas gracias amigo Yiroshi por su interés y si no es mucha molestia y puede pasarme un circuito dele nomas lo que necesito es un ampli para la tensión mencionada en el chasis de la NB tengo la fuente funcionando perfecto con buenos filtros y protección para parlantes, me faltaría una buena power para dejarla 0Km, las que trae originalmente son un desastre y creo que una armada de este foro funcionará mejor que la original.


----------



## YIROSHI

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saudos.....ese esquema se ve bueno , gracias por tu aporte



Con gusto Compañero si es un pequeño saltamontes



Tacatomon dijo:


> Se agradecen los aportes @yiroshi
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias por tu comentario compañero Tacatomon, lo que necesite compadre no mas diga



antonhy2009 dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo Yiroshi por su interés y si no es mucha molestia y puede pasarme un circuito dele nomas lo que necesito es un ampli para la tensión mencionada en el chasis de la NB tengo la fuente funcionando perfecto con buenos filtros y protección para parlantes, me faltaría una buena power para dejarla 0Km, las que trae originalmente son un desastre y creo que una armada de este foro funcionará mejor que la original.



Compañero antonhy2009, subo 1 esquema aqui y el otro buscalo en diagramas que recien lo subi y mira haber si alguno te llama la atencion tengo muchos pero subo estos sencillos busca en el foro hay muchos buenisimos como la QSC1300 1700, la AV1000 tambien la Zener modificada alimentada con +/-90V, Yo la arme el clon de la 1700 pero le di mis detalles al PCB para que me botara buena candela 

Compañero antes de hacer cualquier Etapa investiga muy bien sobre la que vayas armar no solo que tenga buena pinta, que su rendimiento sea eficiente y dure claro esta no solo para un mes y se queme, sobre todo que haya sido probrada


----------



## YIROSHI

aldemarar dijo:


> muy buen aporte pero veo que el esquema no tiene algunos valores de resistencia
> y me gustaria ver el de 3000wrms



Gracias por el comentario Compañero aldemarar, buscalo en diagramas de amplificadores ahi lo subi con sus respectivos valores aqui solo subi un ejemplo del diagrama, pero al ver que se interesaron lo subo al respectivo post, ya que aqui es el post de la Zener
Respecto al de 3000W en Output power bridge mode es de 1x 6000W 2x 3000W @ 4 ohms, pues no se si lo conocen es el ALC6 tengo su version Clonada con una distorcion armonica de 0.007% y pesa sus 35Kilos, su diagrama si toca postearlo con cautela ya que no falta el que lo coja para hacer de las suyas como lo hice Yo y su PCB segun las reglas del foro no se puede por este medio compañero pero ahi estamos hablando al respecto, ya que usteden son los master del foro





LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saudos.....ese esquema se ve bueno , gracias por tu aporte



Gracias por tu comentario compañero LUILLIMX , buscalo en diagramas ahi esta completo con sus respectivos valores o si te interesa uno mas llamativo ahi subi tambien otro


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchisimas gracias amigo Yiroshi por la ayuda y al amigo Aldemarar tambien me pongo en la tarea entonces y cometo muchachos saludos.


----------



## KACHALOTE

YIROSHI dijo:


> Que tal compañero KACHALOTE, si tengo muchos esquemas y PCB de china, ya que un amigo que trabaja en una empresa de haya me los pasa son realmente mostrosos la Zener es una placa que ya tiene sus años yo hice ese amplificador hace como 4 años para muchos que ya la han trabajado ya debe estar en el baul de los recuerdos jejeje, pero ya vez aun hay personas que les gusta su diseño sea modificada o de las primeras que salieron, con gusto compañero subo un PCB completo en archivo PDF de la Zener stereo para colocar los transistores en la misma placa y tambien por separado, tambien puedes separar la etapa de salida y instalar los PCB de las salidas a tu  gusto solo puentea con Jumpers,  con cableado o con conectores que es mas prolijo, por eso no diseñe ni la fuente ni el protector de parlantes en esa misma placa, es un diseño realmente muy sencillo lo puedes modificar facilmente a tu gusto lo importante es que tengas el basico, los transistores los puedes soldar de 2 maneras, la primera seria soldar los transistores de forma vertical eso si soldados por la capa de cobre, y  muy bien ubicados como se muestra en la imagen,  colocar los disipadores con las aletas hacia fuera, con ello te da la ventaja de colocar la fuente y transformador entre los disipadores osea en la mitad, aqui se le llama encaletar ( esconder ) y queda mas compacto el amplificador, la otra manera es soldar los transistores como se muestra en la imagen acostados y por debajo, para colocar 1 disipador ancho o 2 juntos segun el diseño que estes buscando se adapta facilmente, la fuente segun me dices esta buena ya que veo que quieres hacer la Zener normal y no buscas tanto RMS, como se dice mas calidad que cantidad, mono lineal es como partir el amplificador en 2, cada placa mono y su etapa de salida con su respectivo disipador como las plantas Rack que conoces como la QSC en fin, claro compañero que te ayudo con el gabinete o Rack no mas diga compadre ya que ese es mi fuerte el diseño, espero que te haya sido de ayuda y tambien algun compañero que este haciendo la zener sencilla le pueda ser de ayuda algo por ahi



Muchisimas gracias YIROSHI, esta padrisimo el pcb, en verdad es de gran ayuda seguire todas tus recomendaciones si yo busco es calidad hay muchos amplificadores en el foro, muy buenos pcb pero me gusto tu diseño muy original amigo el gabinete lo quiero hacer como esos amplificadores profesionales pero quiero hacer un diseño original, me podrias ayudar con algun boseto o algo como para guiarme y ponerme a trabajar, te cuento que ya hice el pcb me qdo padrisimo, hice la zener completa no quiero enredarme con tanto cable, y mira que estuve midiendo y si la fuente me queda escondida como dices, de frente me quedo de 20cm con 2 disipadores laterales y  26cm de fondo muy compacta, voy a conectar las 2 etapas con conectores como dices queda mas chido los protectores de parlantes ya los tenia hechos y el preamplificador tambien, solo me falta comprar los transistores esta semana y a probarla,  nuevamente muchas gracias amigo YIROSHI por la gran ayuda en este proyecto saludos amigo.





Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> La correcta es la segunda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola amigo Oscar, muchas gracias por la orientacion hacerca del esquema por LADELEC pone esos esquemas asi yo creo que pierde credibilidad ya que he comparado muchos componentes y varian mucho


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE, con gusto  te colaboro te dejo uno de mis diseños originales que suelo usar para este tipo de amplificadores, es el Rack Zener RM400 con el te puedes guiar en el diseño del gabinete o Rack, si te animas hacer este diseño te envio la serigrafia de este mismo modelo y te digo como lo puedes elaborar facilmenteespero que te guste y a mis compañeros del foro tambien espero que les guste, cualquier duda me comentan compañeros


----------



## KACHALOTE

YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE, con gusto  te colaboro te dejo uno de mis diseños originales que suelo usar para este tipo de amplificadores, es el Rack Zener RM400 con el te puedes guiar en el diseño del gabinete o Rack, si te animas hacer este diseño te envio la serigrafia de este mismo modelo y te digo como lo puedes elaborar facilmenteespero que te guste y a mis compañeros del foro tambien espero que les guste, cualquier duda me comentan compañeros



Amigo yiroshi, esta padrisimoooooooooese diseño wowowoooo me enseñas ha diseñar asite cuento amigo que ya puse a sonar el amplificador, suena durisimo me quedo muy chido, todo te lo debo a ti amigo muchisimas gracias por tu gran ayuda eres un maestro en diseño, mañana mismo me pongo a construir el gabinete, amigo yiroshi lo que pasa es que poco conocimiento de la serigrafia tienes un metodo casero para hacer la serigrafia, quisiera que me quedara asi como parecido al que subiste al foro, tengo placas de aluminio y cosas asi para armarlo como hago para ensamblarlo, lo que me queda como dificil es lo de la serigrafia y perforaciones en linea amigo tienes algun gabinete ya hecho me gustaria ver alguno nuevamente muchas gracias por tu gran ayuda yiroshi eres un master


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE, que bueno que ya estas terminando tu proyecto y que te ha funcionado muy bien, metodo casero el unico es con transfer, ya que me dices que tienes placas en aluminio el cual seria el frontal, lijalo con una lija Nº600 en la misma direccion, aplica acetona sobre su superficie para eliminar algun factor que nos dañe nuestro diseño, plancha los sectores de tu diseño como una PCB y sumerjela en jabon liquido, cuando ya la tengas lista aplicale unas 2 capas de laca transparente mate, si tienes compresor seria lo ideal si no cuantas con ello, con un spray de laca transparente mate lo sellas y listo, si tengo un par de gabinetes hechos el fin de semana que es cuando tengo tiempo de cacharrear subo el gabinete pero ello si va en gustos compañero


----------



## guarod

remuevo este tema, para pregunarles, ¿cuantos transistores de salida, deviera colocarle al driver de 400w de ladelac, para que me trabaje a 2hom,,, saludos...


----------



## victor6298

paginas 52a 56 del foro te recomiendo leas el foro desde el principio alli encontraras incluso como calcular la potencia del amp. ingresa a la pagina de ladelec y alli encontraras un tutorial de como calcular la potencia de un amplificador  yo no se como subirla he tratado de hacerlo pero no he podido asi que mejor sigo con el cautin  saludos y suerte


----------



## antonhy2009

Amigos por fin pude modificar la NB 1200 que me trajeron opte por la placa Zener de construyasuvideorockola la que dice 125w ampliable el chasis originalmente trae una fuente de +/- 90V y protección para parlantes le puse 16 transistores 4 positivos y 4 negativos por canal, use los MJL21194 y MJL21193, el ampli es muy estable y de excelente potencia les mando imágenes puede que parezca un poco improlijo el cableado pero como se trata de una modificación y no de un proyecto desde cero quedo pasable.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  companero  quisiera  saver  si el  transfomador  de  ma amplificador  es  muy  pequeno  estoi hablando  de   la  zenar modificada



digo  esto  porque  mi  amplificador  en  dos homio  me  cae 20 voltio  de 90 voltio  me  cae  a 72 voltio y  tiene  4  condensadores  de 10000 microfaradio  por  120 voltio y la  verdad  suena  duro y  le estoy  hablando  de  un  solo  canal  imagínese  si  instalo  los 2


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Que tal compañero KACHALOTE, si tengo muchos esquemas y PCB de china, ya que un amigo que trabaja en una empresa de haya me los pasa son realmente mostrosos la Zener es una placa que ya tiene sus años yo hice ese amplificador hace como 4 años para muchos que ya la han trabajado ya debe estar en el baul de los recuerdos jejeje, pero ya vez aun hay personas que les gusta su diseño sea modificada o de las primeras que salieron, con gusto compañero subo un PCB completo en archivo PDF de la Zener stereo para colocar los transistores en la misma placa y tambien por separado, tambien puedes separar la etapa de salida y instalar los PCB de las salidas a tu  gusto solo puentea con Jumpers,  con cableado o con conectores que es mas prolijo, por eso no diseñe ni la fuente ni el protector de parlantes en esa misma placa, es un diseño realmente muy sencillo lo puedes modificar facilmente a tu gusto lo importante es que tengas el basico, los transistores los puedes soldar de 2 maneras, la primera seria soldar los transistores de forma vertical eso si soldados por la capa de cobre, y  muy bien ubicados como se muestra en la imagen,  colocar los disipadores con las aletas hacia fuera, con ello te da la ventaja de colocar la fuente y transformador entre los disipadores osea en la mitad, aqui se le llama encaletar ( esconder ) y queda mas compacto el amplificador, la otra manera es soldar los transistores como se muestra en la imagen acostados y por debajo, para colocar 1 disipador ancho o 2 juntos segun el diseño que estes buscando se adapta facilmente, la fuente segun me dices esta buena ya que veo que quieres hacer la Zener normal y no buscas tanto RMS, como se dice mas calidad que cantidad, mono lineal es como partir el amplificador en 2, cada placa mono y su etapa de salida con su respectivo disipador como las plantas Rack que conoces como la QSC en fin, claro compañero que te ayudo con el gabinete o Rack no mas diga compadre ya que ese es mi fuerte el diseño, espero que te haya sido de ayuda y tambien algun compañero que este haciendo la zener sencilla le pueda ser de ayuda algo por ahi



amigo yiroshi saludos he estado viendo el trabajo que has echo y me ha gustado mucho es exelente .te comento que estoy montando una de esas pero he tratado de diseñar el pcb para la etapa de potencia solamente con 14 transistores 7+ y 7- pero no he podido me pregunto si habras diseñado alguna placa para esa cantidad de transistores  vi la que publicaste y es exelente ya instale una en version mono  con 4 transistores 2 y 2 pero no se como modificarla para 7 y 7 (transistores )  cualquier ayuda que me puedas dar al respecto seria muy valiosa gracias  desde ya


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Victor, hace rato que no entraba a este post claro con gusto te hecho una mano, cual Zener es la que estas haciendo, la modificada o la que han posteado los compañeros del foro he inclusive y que Trafo estas utlizandotienes ya algun PCB hecho, bueno comentanos y comentame que diseño es el que estas montando asi mismo te colaboro compañero

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

exactamente el que estoy trabajando ahorita es el diseño de ladelec  que se hablo mucho de ella en el foro  tengo un transformador de 800w 50+50 y tengo la pcb de ladelec la que dice 500w ya montada y todo lamentablemente no tengo camara ahorita tu posteaste un pcb estereo yo lo corte a la mitad y los arme mono con la misma placa y::: perfecto;; pero ahora quiero armar uno mono  pero de mayor potencia la idea es armar dos para el estereo pero como se dice por ahi un paso a la vez ya tengo todo lo necesario ya hice el pcb de la fuente con un puente de 35 amp y dos condensadores de10000 x 100, los transistores que estoy usando son los 2sc5200 y el complementario 2sa1493 la idea es hacer el pcb de la etapa de potencia (los 14 transistores con las resistencias de .47)en una baquelita de 4.5 cm x 30cm y unirlos con jumpers de buena seccion con la zener  tal cual uno de tus diseños( por cierto me gusto mucho el diseño cuadrafonico he estado pensando mucho en el talvez despues que termine este eche una miradita por alla) te comento tambien que ya tengo el protector (el circuito de retardo para evitar el pum en las cornetas al encender el equipo) tambien lo tengo hecho en una baquelita aparte  junto con el filtro zobel


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero haber si te entendi tu ya armaste un ampli con el PCB que subi? segun me comentas lo diviste para que fuese mono ese ya lo ensamblaste?  ya que me dices que quieres hacer otro pero de mas potencia con gusto te colaboro de la misma Zener que subi pero repotenciada vale no hay problema, pero tambien hay una PCB Zener muy buena, es la del compañero Oscar 100% funcionando la subio al foro, Yo mismo la revise y funciona a maravilla, tambien esta en stereo pero se puede rediseñar a Mono, le comentas al compañero que si puedes usar su PCB para rediseñarlo, y yo con gusto te rediseño el PCB y con la PCB para los transistores de poder si no quieres hacer Jumpers entre ellos, y con gusto te colaboro en el armado, ese PCB esta hasta para +/-90 asi que con 14 transistores y esa fuente te va a quedar muy buena maquina, bueno me comentas y te voy colaborando compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

falta texto 





Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> trae un C2229 de mas porque se hace una fuente regulada con transistor y zener para estabilizar aun mas la tension del primer par diferencial.



oscar saludos hno. como estas? mira he venido siguiendo el foro desde hace mucho y entiendo que ud.posteo una zener. que tambien entiendo funciona muy bien la cuestion es que la he buscado en el foro y no la encuentro  el otro punto es si ud me la puede hacer llegar ya que tengo intenciones de montarla  modificandola a modo mono si no hay inconveniente de su parte gracias hno.





YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero haber si te entendi tu ya armaste un ampli con el PCB que subi? segun me comentas lo diviste para que fuese mono ese ya lo ensamblaste?  ya que me dices que quieres hacer otro pero de mas potencia con gusto te colaboro de la misma Zener que subi pero repotenciada vale no hay problema, pero tambien hay una PCB Zener muy buena, es la del compañero Oscar 100% funcionando la subio al foro, Yo mismo la revise y funciona a maravilla, tambien esta en stereo pero se puede rediseñar a Mono, le comentas al compañero que si puedes usar su PCB para rediseñarlo, y yo con gusto te rediseño el PCB y con la PCB para los transistores de poder si no quieres hacer Jumpers entre ellos, y con gusto te colaboro en el armado, ese PCB esta hasta para +/-90 asi que con 14 transistores y esa fuente te va a quedar muy buena maquina, bueno me comentas y te voy colaborando compañero.
> 
> Saludos.


si efectivamente asi es el que tu subiste  en modo estéreo lo imprimi y simplemente hice el pcb de un canal 4 transistores,me gustaria trabajar con la que subiste repotenciada ,aunque le escribi al compañero oscar sobre el pcb que el subio pidiendole me lo haga llegar,es cuestion de esperar su respuesta,de echo recorri casi por no decir todo el foro una ves mas y no lo encontre, te comento  que me gustaria el diseño separado la etapa de potencia del driver;una vez mas gracias  hno.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero tan raro porque yo lo encontre muy facil mira aqui te lo dejo:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index59.html#post598814_

Vale amigo con gusto te hecho una mano, la repotenciada es practicamente la misma a la del compañero Oscar, ya que aqui es lo que sale mas en el mercado, escribele en un mensaje de visita que es un compañero muy amable y tiene mucha experiencia en este tipo de Amplificadores, la zener va hasta  +/-80V y te caeria de maravilla para el trafo que tienes que con +/-60V a +/-75V vota buena candela y ya vos le haces la conexcion de los transistores que es muy simple para 7 por cada rama y si quieres trabajarla asi con 0.47 pues seria ideal 0.33 pero por una par de Ohm tendras mas protencion y se bajara muy sutilmente la potencia, es mejor asi que le pidas el favor si la puedes modificar ya que es un diseño propio del compañero vos me entiendes, que yo con gusto te la rediseño y te la entrego funcionando a 100%  en sus 2 versiones mono y stereo asi como los PCB que yo hago con todos los juguetes, con respecto al dragon rojo ese si vota de verdad candela, ya que es cuadrafonico, pero si el compañero te da permiso te dejo uno asi tambien de 1200W con doble fuente con ello mas adelante te animas a amarlo, hasta el momento solo lo he armado Yop.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## victor6298

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos ya que noto interes por el ampli en version stereo publico este que es el que uso, van a notar diferencia en valores de componentes, este lo he trabajado hasta con +-80v, espero que les guste.
> 
> Cualquier duda, a la orden
> 
> Disculpen mi ausencia del foro, mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre
> 
> Prospero año nuevo 2012 para la familia Foros de Electronica
> 
> Saludos



compañero oscar  saludos esta es la zener de la cual te escribi lo que si necesito es pedirte por decirlo asi permiso para hacerle algunas modificaciones para trabajarla en mono y estereo pero incluida la etapa de potencia creo necesario responsable  y justo pedirtelo ya que este es un diseño propio tuyo   desde ya muchas gracias





YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero tan raro porque yo lo encontre muy facil mira aqui te lo dejo:
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index59.html#post598814_
> 
> Vale amigo con gusto te hecho una mano, la repotenciada es practicamente la misma a la del compañero Oscar, ya que aqui es lo que sale mas en el mercado, escribele en un mensaje de visita que es un compañero muy amable y tiene mucha experiencia en este tipo de Amplificadores, la zener va hasta  +/-80V y te caeria de maravilla para el trafo que tienes que con +/-60V a +/-75V vota buena candela y ya vos le haces la conexcion de los transistores que es muy simple para 7 por cada rama y si quieres trabajarla asi con 0.47 pues seria ideal 0.33 pero por una par de Ohm tendras mas protencion y se bajara muy sutilmente la potencia, es mejor asi que le pidas el favor si la puedes modificar ya que es un diseño propio del compañero vos me entiendes, que yo con gusto te la rediseño y te la entrego funcionando a 100%  en sus 2 versiones mono y stereo asi como los PCB que yo hago con todos los juguetes, con respecto al dragon rojo ese si vota de verdad candela, ya que es cuadrafonico, pero si el compañero te da permiso te dejo uno asi tambien de 1200W con doble fuente con ello mas adelante te animas a amarlo, hasta el momento solo lo he armado Yop.
> 
> .


claro que si me parece muy bien,agradezco mucho tu atencion y ayuda.
ya le escribi al compañero oscar solo resta esperar su respuesta  Saludos compañero yiroshi


----------



## MAGNETRON27

HOLA COMPAÑEROS,TENGO UNA PREGUNTA:
¿cuales son las caracteristicas tecnicas de la etapa Zener 500w?
su respuesta en frecuencia, damping factor,THD-N,relacion señal ruido,etc

Estoy interesado en armarlo ya que encontre unos transistores equivalentes bien baratos y de buena calidad a parte de que tengo un buen transformador,condensadores para la fuente y un puente de diodos de 30amperios.
Lo que quiero aclarar es que si no tiene buena calidad de sonido paso de perder el tiempo en armarlo, tiene su lógica, ya que hago algo yo pues que sea de buena calidad,asi la satisfaccion y la realizacion personal es mayor.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero MAGNETRON27, el amplificador funciona a maravilla aqui ya muchos lo han realizado e inclusive Yop lo arme hace ya muchos años ya que era y sigue siendo  un amplificador modular muy comercial aqui, creo que muchos se iniciaron con este amplificador, la Zener a 4 Ohm alcanza sus 220W por canal a +/-55V tal como esta la PCB comercial, con su distorcion armonica normal busca el la web LADELEC sus caracteristicas en si es un amplificador como para empezar en el mundo de los amplis, cualquier novato lo arma muy facil, es muy economico, facil armado, muy versatil, y con pocos componentes tienes una buena potencia para rato, nunca me dejo a media fiesta se porto a 1000% y eso que le daba palo muchas horas y ahi funcionando 100% Yo lo recomiendo, y bueno amigo ya para los que desean algo mas  para trabajarlo con mas potencia, esta la Zener modificada que se puede trabajar desde +/- 35V hasta +/-80V que muchos compañeros la han subido al foro, pero calidad mas del 80% de rendimiento en este tipo de amplis no te la van a dar compañero, si lo que quieres armar un buen amplificador de una calidad del 90%y veo que tienes buenos conocimientos en ello, colega en el foro hay unos muy buenos,  armate uno mas trabajado si ves que no dara lo que buscas es mi consejo

Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

lo siento, pero no he conseguido encontrar ningun dato tecnico del amplificador,no se, igual he buscado mal,tampoco pido mucho de dicho amplificador, ya se lo que hay con los amplificadores de alta potencia,pero me interesa saber la relacion señal ruido y su respuesta en frecuencia,nada mas,el tema del damping me da igual, no lo voy a usar para bajos,para eso ya tengo una etapa de 3000watios con un damping factor de 400,si 3000watios solo para subgrave.Otra de 1500watios para medios graves y otra de 300watios para medios altos y agudos, y me interesa la de 500w para mover 4 medios de 10pulgadas,para conseguir ese golpe seco que le falta a mi sonido,jejeje.



Aparte ese ampli tambien lo usare alguna vez en todo rango, y claro, no quiero que tenga mucho ruido,jeje,ah,se me olvidaba, el de 300 watios lo he construido yo, tambien tengo una etapa estereo clase d de aqui del foro, no sería el primer amplificador que armo, ya hice unos cunatos de 100 watios, de 250, y de 500.Lo único que me ha llamado la atencion de este porque me sale bien barata su construccion,ultimamente no tengo presupuesto para mucho,jeje.


----------



## victor6298

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos ya que noto interes por el ampli en version stereo publico este que es el que uso, van a notar diferencia en valores de componentes, este lo he trabajado hasta con +-80v, espero que les guste.
> 
> Cualquier duda, a la orden
> 
> Disculpen mi ausencia del foro, mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre
> 
> Prospero año nuevo 2012 para la familia Foros de Electronica
> 
> Saludos


compañero oscar saludos :
hno. hace un rato te escribi solicitando de ti consentimiento para modificar este diseño que tu has echo la cuestion es que la necesito de modo mono por una parte y por la otra pienso usar el mismo driver tal cual tu lo has diseñado pero incluido la etapa de potencia. en vista que este es un diseño tuyo creo quie es correcto consultarte a ti antes de hacer algo con el gracias hno. espero tu respuesta.


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> compañero oscar  saludos esta es la zener de la cual te escribi lo que si necesito es pedirte por decirlo asi permiso para hacerle algunas modificaciones para trabajarla en mono y estereo pero incluida la etapa de potencia creo necesario responsable  y justo pedirtelo ya que este es un diseño propio tuyo   desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claro que si me parece muy bien,agradezco mucho tu atencion y ayuda.
> ya le escribi al compañero oscar solo resta esperar su respuesta  Saludos compañero yiroshi



compañero yiroshi te saludo hay un detalle con el que no contaba y es que la pagina no me permite enviar  mensajes de visitas ni privados ya que aun no he reunido el cupo minimo de mensajes para esto(25) msj y apenas tengo 9.
tal vez puedas sugerirme alguna forma de enviale el msj al compañero oscar o no se si podriamos usar como base el diseño que tu subiste que tambien es muy bueno por lo que he podido observar.ahora fijate como te comente tengo ya montado el zener de ladelec que  tambien trabaja tranquilo con +y-75 volts  lo que necesitaria  entonces seria modificar la etapa de potencia que tu subiste para trabajarla con 7 transistores por rama en la version mono



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> lo siento, pero no he conseguido encontrar ningun dato tecnico del amplificador,no se, igual he buscado mal,tampoco pido mucho de dicho amplificador, ya se lo que hay con los amplificadores de alta potencia,pero me interesa saber la relacion señal ruido y su respuesta en frecuencia,nada mas,el tema del damping me da igual, no lo voy a usar para bajos,para eso ya tengo una etapa de 3000watios con un damping factor de 400,si 3000watios solo para subgrave.Otra de 1500watios para medios graves y otra de 300watios para medios altos y agudos, y me interesa la de 500w para mover 4 medios de 10pulgadas,para conseguir ese golpe seco que le falta a mi sonido,jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte ese ampli tambien lo usare alguna vez en todo rango, y claro, no quiero que tenga mucho ruido,jeje,ah,se me olvidaba, el de 300 watios lo he construido yo, tambien tengo una etapa estereo clase d de aqui del foro, no sería el primer amplificador que armo, ya hice unos cunatos de 100 watios, de 250, y de 500.Lo único que me ha llamado la atencion de este porque me sale bien barata su construccion,ultimamente no tengo presupuesto para mucho,jeje.


oye una distorsion de o.1% no creo que sea audible al oido


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero, comprendo pense q*UE* si se podian enviar mensajes de visita pues mira que estoy terminando el nuevo diseño de la Zener China, tomando el diseño Colombiano combinada con un diseño Asiatico que estoy realizando para armarla hasta con 8 transistores por Canal, subo una muestra de como esta quedando una de las que van con 5 Transistores por Canalcuando termine todo su ensamblado la comparto con vos y con todos los compañeros que desean realizar este nuevo diseño de la Zener, ya que su esquema o diagrama original es de un amplificador chino, la cual nacio la famosa Zener que tanto se menciona de este amplificador chino modificado y comercializado aqui en mi pais, bueno aun no esta lista ya que hay que hacerle las pruebas de rigor y correguir algunas cosas en el PCB, ojo es tan solo un ejemplo de como esta quedando, he estado algo ocupado con trabajo, pero espero si se puede esta semana estara lista la Zener China, ya que viene todo el conjunto para quemar todo el amplificador en una sola placa, osea sale todo el amplificador en una hoja de transferencia en pocas palabras de una planchada sale todo para armarlo o bastidor de serigrafia que tambien esta incluido con anti solder, va estar los driver monofonicos como este conjuntamente para armar la version stereofonica, la fuente con doble y cuadruple filtrado, los protectores Speaker diseño Chino dejo un diseño a doble capa pero el otro sera normal ya que se que por aqui poco para ello, el diagrama si por ahi lo subio  un amigo que se lo di, lo posteo para compartirlo en protectores de parlantes y vi personas sorprendidas, o que se las dan que saben mucho que si funciona que no funciona, que muy extraño que el Pin 1 como va hacer eso en fin como dicen por ahi el que no sabe es como el que no ve jejeje,  ahi dejo la muestra que funciona a maravilla 100% funcional y lo utilizo en mis amplis de doble capa, y como ya saben la gran mayoria de amplificadores son de china no le veo nada de extraño hoy  en dia cosas asi tambien el Vu meter chino, el preamplificador chino y por ultimo el PCB para los transistores, y con un pequeño tutorial de ensamblaje en 3D, bueno los pocos compañeros que saben de mi saben que soy Colombo-chino, por ello ven algunos diagramas y diseños que he subido de Asia y cosas segun para algunos compañeros extrañas como ya comente en el post de cual es la historia de tu Nick, si por ello ya no me quieren hablarpues no hay problema, de igual manera seguire aportanto y estoy para lo que necesiten que con gusto les hecho una mano, no hay problema compañero yo me contactare con el amigo Oscar y te comento o el se contactara con vos, y ahi ya sabras si haces mi nuevo diseño o te ayudo a rediseñar el del compañero oscar con su respectivo permiso para que te armes tu Dragon

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero, comprendo pense q si se podian enviar mensajes de visita pues mira que estoy terminando el nuevo diseño de la Zener China, tomando el diseño Colombiano combinada con un diseño Asiatico que estoy realizando para armarla hasta con 8 transistores por Canal, subo una muestra de como esta quedando una de las que van con 5 Transistores por Canalcuando termine todo su ensamblado la comparto con vos y con todos los compañeros que desean realizar este nuevo diseño de la Zener, ya que su esquema o diagrama original es de un amplificador chino, la cual nacio la famosa Zener que tanto se menciona de este amplificador chino modificado y comercializado aqui en mi pais, bueno aun no esta lista ya que hay que hacerle las pruebas de rigor y correguir algunas cosas en el PCB, ojo es tan solo un ejemplo de como esta quedando, he estado algo ocupado con trabajo, pero espero si se puede esta semana estara lista la Zener China, ya que viene todo el conjunto para quemar todo el amplificador en una sola placa, osea sale todo el amplificador en una hoja de transferencia en pocas palabras de una planchada sale todo para armarlo o bastidor de serigrafia que tambien esta incluido con anti solder, va estar los driver monofonicos como este conjuntamente para armar la version stereofonica, la fuente con doble y cuadruple filtrado, los protectores Speaker diseño Chino dejo un diseño a doble capa pero el otro sera normal ya que se que por aqui poco para ello, el diagrama si por ahi lo subio  un amigo que se lo di, lo posteo para compartirlo en protectores de parlantes y vi personas sorprendidas, o que se las dan que saben mucho que si funciona que no funciona, que muy extraño que el Pin 1 como va hacer eso en fin como dicen por ahi el que no sabe es como el que no ve jejeje,  ahi dejo la muestra que funciona a maravilla 100% funcional y lo utilizo en mis amplis de doble capa, y como ya saben la gran mayoria de amplificadores son de china no le veo nada de extraño hoy  en dia cosas asi tambien el Vu meter chino, el preamplificador chino y por ultimo el PCB para los transistores, y con un pequeño tutorial de ensamblaje en 3D, bueno los pocos compañeros que saben de mi saben que soy Colombo-chino, por ello ven algunos diagramas y diseños que he subido de Asia y cosas segun para algunos compañeros extrañas como ya comente en el post de cual es la historia de tu Nick, si por ello ya no me quieren hablarpues no hay problema, de igual manera seguire aportanto y estoy para lo que necesiten que con gusto les hecho una mano, no hay problema compañero yo me contactare con el amigo Oscar y te comento o el se contactara con vos, y ahi ya sabras si haces mi nuevo diseño o te ayudo a rediseñar el del compañero oscar con su respectivo permiso para que te armes tu Dragon
> 
> Saludos.


compañero yiroshi,  muchas gracias estaré esperando tu respuesta bien sea con la del compañero oscar o el que has mencionado.
algo me ha llamado la atencion y es el comentario;  el echo que si si el nick es chino o no realmente no veo que pueda tener de  extraño.si chino si japones si europeo etc etc etc. creo que se llama falta de madures (por no decir como le llamamos aqui en venezuela),la cuestion es que cuando se trata de bienestar o provecho colectivo lo unico que deberia importar es, CUANTO NOS PUEDE BENEFICIAR A TODOS ;y no de donde viene o quien lo hizo. a cada uno nos es dado segun nuestra capacidad y para provecho de todos;bueno eso es lo que yo pienso y este foro es un claro ejemplo de ello muchos vacian gran parte del conocimiento que han adquirido:y muchos se han beneficiado de ello.el que sabe un poco el que sabe bastante y el que esta aprendiendo.oye si los foristas  no compartieran lo que han adquirido,yo no hubiese podido aclarar algunas interrogantes que tenia en relacion al tema de los amplificadores.no termino de entender que tiene que ver que sea de aqui;o de alla o de mas aca;;  !!!!uff creo que me sali del tema pido perdon por ello!!!!   .bueno hno. yiroshi una ves mas gracias por tu atencion y ayuda estare esperando tu respuesta,mientras seguire trabajando en el driver de ladelec con el impreso de la etapa de potencia que tu subiste. saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Victor6298, Mi nick es chino ya que mi nombre es Yiro y Shi en chino Mandarin es el verbo SER, asi que Yiroshi siginifica Soy Yiro jejeje, si es muy cierto no importan de donde somos, es una comunidad para compartir, aprender y tambien enseñar mas no para discriminar, y si los grandes aportes de muchos compañeros hace que sea una gran comunidad, al igual que vos Yo tambien he aprendido mucho aqui y por ello tambien comparto mis pocos conocimientos que tengo, aqui hay muchas personas que saben mucho de electronica y no necesariamente hay que ser estudiado para saber de electronica, a mi parecer aqui se aprende de todo, bueno espero colaborarte y tambien a mis compañeros que quieran armar amplis, si necesitas algo me comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero Victor6298, Mi nick es chino ya que mi nombre es Yiro y Shi en chino Mandarin es el verbo SER, asi que Yiroshi siginifica Soy Yiro jejeje, si es muy cierto no importan de donde somos, es una comunidad para compartir, aprender y tambien enseñar mas no para discriminar, y si los grandes aportes de muchos compañeros hace que sea una gran comunidad, al igual que vos Yo tambien he aprendido mucho aqui y por ello tambien comparto mis pocos conocimientos que tengo, aqui hay muchas personas que saben mucho de electronica y no necesariamente hay que ser estudiado para saber de electronica, a mi parecer aqui se aprende de todo, bueno espero colaborarte y tambien a mis compañeros que quieran armar amplis, si necesitas algo me comentas.
> 
> Saludos.


claro hno. como te dije antes vamos a esperar por el compañero oscar para ver si permite modificar la zener que el diseño; de lo contrario  entonces esperare a que subas la que estas trabajando.lo que si es que aun estoy tratando de modificar el pcb que subiste de la etapa de potencia para 4 transistores.y ampliarla para 14 transistores   7+ y 7- y aun no le consigo la vuelta


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero victor, es que la Zener que subi es complementaria, y es para trabajarla a +/-55V y trae un transistor de mas en el Driver, alcanza a soltar entre 180W a 220W a 4 Ohm por canal, por desirlo asi sus 500W Stereo por eso se le denomina Zener 500W,  la otra Zener que trae 4 transistores en el driver trabaja hasta +/-70V esa es cuasicomplementaria, le puedes poner hasta 8 Transistores por rama sin problema, ya que la potencia se da en los transistores de salida, en el driver que funcione con ese voltaje y la fuente, si le pongo 10 transistores me da mas Wats???, no no falso para que de mas potencia o vote mas candela jejeje, debe tener buen voltaje y corriente la fuente, para que alimente esos transistores de mas, y con relacion de tener un buen driver que soporte ese voltaje, asi que si lo que necesitas es mas candela arma la Zener modificada, que tambien el compañero aldemarar la subio.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index54.html#post487499_

Si amigo ya casi la estoy terminando es que carezco de tiempo ultimamente y ahi a raticos la voy modificando jejeje ya que en el trabajo no puedo diseñar cosas diferentes a los pedidos que se hacen.

Saludos amigo, cualquier duda la comentas.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero victor, es que la Zener que subi es complementaria, y es para trabajarla a +/-55V y trae un transistor de mas en el Driver, alcanza a soltar entre 180W a 220W a 4 Ohm por canal, por desirlo asi sus 500W Stereo por eso se le denomina Zener 500W,  la otra Zener que trae 4 transistores en el driver trabaja hasta +/-70V esa es cuasicomplementaria, le puedes poner hasta 8 Transistores por rama sin problema, ya que la potencia se da en los transistores de salida, en el driver que funcione con ese voltaje y la fuente, si le pongo 10 transistores me da mas Wats???, no no falso para que de mas potencia o vote mas candela jejeje, debe tener buen voltaje y corriente la fuente, para que alimente esos transistores de mas, y con relacion de tener un buen driver que soporte ese voltaje, asi que si lo que necesitas es mas candela arma la Zener modificada, que tambien el compañero aldemarar la subio.
> 
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index54.html#post487499_
> 
> Si amigo ya casi la estoy terminando es que carezco de tiempo ultimamente y ahi a raticos la voy modificando jejeje ya que en el trabajo no puedo diseñar cosas diferentes a los pedidos que se hacen.
> 
> Saludos amigo, cualquier duda la comentas.


bueno hno voy a trabajar con lo que tengo mientras tu terminas. te comento  y te pregunto: 
te comento lo que quiero es poder conseguir unos 700 u 800 w mono, eso es lo trato de conseguir, la cantidad de cornetas que se disponen se pueden configurar tanto en 4 como en 8 ohm y suman una potencia aprox de 2000w.
ahora la pregunta la zener del compañero aldemar es complementaria o cuasi??


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Victor6298, tal como se muestra en la Zener del compañero aldemarar, las Resistencias de 150 Ohm Van en serie y sus terminales estan conectadas a los emisores esto quiere desir que es complementaria, para que sea cuasicomplementaria la resistencia que va al transistor MJE se le conecta una terminal al colector y la otra a -Vcc y listo, con el trafo que tienes y unos buenos transistores por Canal o Rama te saca muy buena candela, la complementaria tiene muy buena calidad, y la cuasicomplementaria tiende a sonar mas duro con un poco mas de bajo pero ello va en configuraciones y modificaciones la cual se puede conectar hasta 16 transistores por canal.

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero Victor6298, tal como se muestra en la Zener del compañero aldemarar, las Resistencias de 150 Ohm Van en serie y sus terminales estan conectadas a los emisores esto quiere desir que es complementaria, para que sea cuasicomplementaria la resistencia que va al transistor MJE se le conecta una terminal al colector y la otra a -Vcc y listo, con el trafo que tienes y unos buenos transistores por Canal o Rama te saca muy buena candela, la complementaria tiene muy buena calidad, y la cuasicomplementaria tiende a sonar mas duro con un poco mas de bajo pero ello va en configuraciones y modificaciones la cual se puede conectar hasta 16 transistores por canal.
> 
> Saludos.


saludos yoroshi espero hayas tenido un buen dia hoy. gracias por la info me sirve mucho yo conozco  como son ambas configuraciones,el punto es hermano que si no veo el diagrama del circuito,no paso la materia jejeje; oye tengo una pregunta hno. tu diseñaste la etapa de potencia de la zener que subiste de manera que los transistores queden con la cara de la info de ellos hacia afuera del pcb??? yo monte una como te dije con el driver de ladelec,y no le preste mayor atencion y simplemente puse el pcb con las pistas de cobre hacia arriba y ya funciona, porque pense que me habia equivocado yo.
pero ahora cuando estoy ordenando todo para trabajar con el pcb completo que subiste me doy cuenta que en la etapa de potencia unos transistores van con la cara hacia adentro del pcb y otros hacia afuera.la pregunta es: SI LO DISEÑASTE DE ESA FORMA?.la parte del driver no se como esta ya que no tengo el diagrama del circuito y ponerme a levantar el circuito; no soy nada bueno en ese menester.ahora no se si  el diseño del pcb es el modo  espejo para usar con la tecnica de planchado . espero tu respuesta amigo gracias desde ya



			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> compañero yiroshi te pido perdón hermano ;fui un poco olgazan, en relación al mensaje anterior:te dire que ya tenia mucho rato en el proyecto y parece que se me fundieron algunos fusibles del coco por sobrecarga.y te escribí el comentario porque no veía bien y no me cuadraban los transistores de potencia ; tal cual te explique anteriormente y opte por soltarlo, como siempre hago en estos casos, y recién ahorita lo agarre de nuevo y BUALA  ahí estaba. acontece que estaba mirando el impreso desde el lugar equivocado. en otro orden de ideas tengo otra pregunta;  por alla lei que le decias al compañero magnetron queor razones del ancho de banda permitido en el  foro tuviste que comprimir  o hacer mas chicos los pcb que subiste(eso fue lo que entendí),la pregunta es :cual es el tamaño de los pcb;el completo el de el driver y el  de la etapa de potencia?


----------



## djtony2010

hola que tal amigos estén pendientes ya estoy por montar las fotos de la zener con 12 tr por canal (2sc5200) osea versión cuasi.. con 78v ... las estoy escogiendo las fotos para subir luego de esta armo la spain.. si alguien ha comparado la spain1500 con la zener por favor díganme que tal es la diferencia ..?? cual tiene mejor respuesta de frecuencia...? y cual tiene mas ganancia con estas características de 12 tr y ese voltaje 78v... saludos...


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero victor6298, que yo le comente ello al compañero Magnetron por el ancho de banda no amigo que yo sepa no le dije las medidas de la PCB al compañero Madnetron, debio ser al compañero KACHALOTE  que se lo ayude a armar, y no subi los PCB a tamaño real porque hay que dejar algo de tarea para la casa, los PCB estan en PDF y se puede graduar su tamaño a real, las medidas de la PCB driver es de 16cm x 10.5cm Stereo,  de la etapa de potencia completa stereo es de 16cm x 16cm es un diseño muy simple, y los transistores se sueldan abajo del PCB, ya que el compañero Kachalote lo necesitaba asi, porque por lo general los armo diferente 

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero victor6298, que yo le comente ello al compañero Magnetron por el ancho de banda no amigo que yo sepa no le dije las medidas de la PCB al compañero Madnetron, debio ser al compañero KACHALOTE  que se lo ayude a armar, y no subi los PCB a tamaño real porque hay que dejar algo de tarea para la casa, los PCB estan en PDF y se puede graduar su tamaño a real, las medidas de la PCB driver es de 16cm x 10.5cm Stereo,  de la etapa de potencia completa stereo es de 16cm x 16cm es un diseño muy simple, y los transistores se sueldan abajo del PCB, ya que el compañero Kachalote lo necesitaba asi, porque por lo general los armo diferente
> 
> Saludos.


gracias hermano ahi se aclara una de mis interrogantes.y ciertamente si fue al compañero kachalote;bueno ahora voy a imprimir de nuevo, yo las habia aumentado a 15.4cm la de potencia; estaba cerca, entonces si la maestra me enseño a sumar bien, la placa completa debe medir 26.5x16cm. bueno hno. en cuanto termines con la zener  me comentas: saludos :


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> gracias hermano ahi se aclara una de mis interrogantes.y ciertamente si fue al compañero kachalote;bueno ahora voy a imprimir de nuevo, yo las habia aumentado a 15.4cm la de potencia; estaba cerca, entonces si la maestra me enseño a sumar bien, la placa completa debe medir 26.5x16cm. bueno hno. en cuanto termines con la zener  me comentas: saludos :


HNO. tengo una pregunta mas el pcb  del compañero aldemar es para usarlo con la tecnica de serigrafia o de planchado; aun no logro dar con esto.  como ya compre la tela pàra hacer el bastidor ,y trabajar con la tecnica de serigrafia; por eso pregunto,por que si esta concebido para la tecnica de planchado, entonces ya se que tengo que hacer el positivo para serigrafia;el que hice del pcb potencia que tu subiste lo hice por la romana vieja saque una copia forre la baque lita con cinta adhesiva  pegue la copia sobre la cinta y con un exacto quite lo que no interesa revele con cloruro férrico y ya !!!TENGO EL PCB POTENCIA jejejejeje!!!! esto lo hice asi porque no habia podido conseguir la malla 120 para serigrafia pero ya la tengo. saludos hno.


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros como estan, a peticion de KACHALOTE y SERGIOD, subo el amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario en PDF con su respectivo PCB modo serigrafia y planchado, con su mascara de componentes guia, mascara de componentes modo serigrafia y planchado, el antisolder y subo nuevamente el amplificador cuadrafonico haber quien se anima a armar este mostruo



de cuanto por cuanto es el pcb o esta a medida





YIROSHI dijo:


> Que tal compañero KACHALOTE, si tengo muchos esquemas y PCB de china, ya que un amigo que trabaja en una empresa de haya me los pasa son realmente mostrosos la Zener es una placa que ya tiene sus años yo hice ese amplificador hace como 4 años para muchos que ya la han trabajado ya debe estar en el baul de los recuerdos jejeje, pero ya vez aun hay personas que les gusta su diseño sea modificada o de las primeras que salieron, con gusto compañero subo un PCB completo en archivo PDF de la Zener stereo para colocar los transistores en la misma placa y tambien por separado, tambien puedes separar la etapa de salida y instalar los PCB de las salidas a tu  gusto solo puentea con Jumpers,  con cableado o con conectores que es mas prolijo, por eso no diseñe ni la fuente ni el protector de parlantes en esa misma placa, es un diseño realmente muy sencillo lo puedes modificar facilmente a tu gusto lo importante es que tengas el basico, los transistores los puedes soldar de 2 maneras, la primera seria soldar los transistores de forma vertical eso si soldados por la capa de cobre, y  muy bien ubicados como se muestra en la imagen,  colocar los disipadores con las aletas hacia fuera, con ello te da la ventaja de colocar la fuente y transformador entre los disipadores osea en la mitad, aqui se le llama encaletar ( esconder ) y queda mas compacto el amplificador, la otra manera es soldar los transistores como se muestra en la imagen acostados y por debajo, para colocar 1 disipador ancho o 2 juntos segun el diseño que estes buscando se adapta facilmente, la fuente segun me dices esta buena ya que veo que quieres hacer la Zener normal y no buscas tanto RMS, como se dice mas calidad que cantidad, mono lineal es como partir el amplificador en 2, cada placa mono y su etapa de salida con su respectivo disipador como las plantas Rack que conoces como la QSC en fin, claro compañero que te ayudo con el gabinete o Rack no mas diga compadre ya que ese es mi fuerte el diseño, espero que te haya sido de ayuda y tambien algun compañero que este haciendo la zener sencilla le pueda ser de ayuda algo por ahi



y de esta otra seguro sus medidas son esta :
no subi los PCB a tamaño real porque hay que dejar algo de tarea para la casa, los PCB estan en PDF y se puede graduar su tamaño a real, las medidas de la PCB driver es de 16cm x 10.5cm Stereo, de la etapa de potencia completa stereo es de 16cm x 16cm es un diseño muy simple, y los transistores se sueldan abajo del PCB, ya que el compañero Kachalote lo necesitaba asi, porque por lo general los armo diferente
corrígeme si me equivoco


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> de cuanto por cuanto es el pcb o esta a medida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y de esta otra seguro sus medidas son esta :
> no subi los PCB a tamaño real porque hay que dejar algo de tarea para la casa, los PCB estan en PDF y se puede graduar su tamaño a real, las medidas de la PCB driver es de 16cm x 10.5cm Stereo, de la etapa de potencia completa stereo es de 16cm x 16cm es un diseño muy simple, y los transistores se sueldan abajo del PCB, ya que el compañero Kachalote lo necesitaba asi, porque por lo general los armo diferente
> corrígeme si me equivoco




Hola compañero Serigio La PCB que subi primero de PCB Amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario que mencionas es de 15.9cm x 10.3, si ya lo imprimiste en un borrador y si esta en tamaño real no tienes que hacer la tarea que dejo para la casa jejeje de ponerlo a escala real 

Saludos amigo





victor6298 dijo:


> HNO. tengo una pregunta mas el pcb  del compañero aldemar es para usarlo con la tecnica de serigrafia o de planchado; aun no logro dar con esto.  como ya compre la tela pàra hacer el bastidor ,y trabajar con la tecnica de serigrafia; por eso pregunto,por que si esta concebido para la tecnica de planchado, entonces ya se que tengo que hacer el positivo para serigrafia;el que hice del pcb potencia que tu subiste lo hice por la romana vieja saque una copia forre la baque lita con cinta adhesiva  pegue la copia sobre la cinta y con un exacto quite lo que no interesa revele con cloruro férrico y ya !!!TENGO EL PCB POTENCIA jejejejeje!!!! esto lo hice asi porque no habia podido conseguir la malla 120 para serigrafia pero ya la tengo. saludos hno.



Compañero Victor, la PCB Capa de cobre del compañero esta para modo planchado, pero la mascara de componentes no, esa esta es para serigrafia, si lo vas hacer completo el PCB con la mascara de componentes, esa pues la pones a espejo y listo, y si lo vas hacer en serigrafia colocas la PCB de Cobre a espejo y listo 

Modo de serigrafia siempre va al derecho los componentes y en Modo planchado van al revez los PCB por desirlo asi

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Gracias por el dato YIROSHI, voy a medir la hoja que imprimí; si no esta con las medidas que dices haré mi tarea


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero Serigio La PCB que subi primero de PCB Amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario que mencionas es de 15.9cm x 10.3, si ya lo imprimiste en un borrador y si esta en tamaño real no tienes que hacer la tarea que dejo para la casa jejeje de ponerlo a escala real
> 
> Saludos amigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero Victor, la PCB Capa de cobre del compañero esta para modo planchado, pero la mascara de componentes no, esa esta es para serigrafia, si lo vas hacer completo el PCB con la mascara de componentes, esa pues la pones a espejo y listo, y si lo vas hacer en serigrafia colocas la PCB de Cobre a espejo y listo
> 
> Modo de serigrafia siempre va al derecho los componentes y en Modo planchado van al revez los PCB por desirlo asi
> 
> Saludos.


gracias yiroshi luego te comento como quedo


----------



## YIROSHI

victor6298 dijo:


> gracias yiroshi luego te comento como quedo



Listo compañero Victor6298 cuando lo termines lo subes haber como te quedo, y bueno como te habia comentado ya subi un material de la zener buscalo en Amplificador Monofonico Modular de 200W + PCB, cualquier duda me comentas amigo.

Saludos compañero


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Listo compañero Victor6298 cuando lo termines lo subes haber como te quedo, y bueno como te habia comentado ya subi un material de la zener buscalo en Amplificador Monofonico Modular de 200W + PCB, cualquier duda me comentas amigo.
> 
> Saludos compañero


saludos compañero gusto en saber de ti, hermano  tengo 2 preguntas:
1-los condensadores son de ceramica 470 nano, o'  pico?
2-la fuente la puedo resolver con un transformador de  360 watts? o lo que es lo mismo 36+36 y 5 amper? tal vez entre los apuntes ya tengo las respuestas pero quiero tener la certeza.,
gracias compañero que estes bien. espero tu respuesta


----------



## YIROSHI

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos compañero gusto en saber de ti, hermano  tengo 2 preguntas:
> 1-los condensadores son de ceramica 470 nano, o'  pico?
> 2-la fuente la puedo resolver con un transformador de  360 watts? o lo que es lo mismo 36+36 y 5 amper? tal vez entre los apuntes ya tengo las respuestas pero quiero tener la certeza.,
> gracias compañero que estes bien. espero tu respuesta



Hola compañero Victor, los condensadores son de 470pF, si con un trafo de +/-35V aguanta ya que los 5Amp van todos para un solo canal, por ahi estaria rondando entre sus +/-42V a +/-45V lo cual daria una buena potencia y bueno cualquier duda del modular plantea las preguntas en la publicacion

Saludos.


----------



## mono pibe

amigos forista ,porque hablan de amplificador zener  que significa que el  proyecto se llame zener, leo y analizo, aqui en el foro hablan de amplificador crow xls402 y es una replica de zener de amplificador del que hablan ,en tonces es crow o zener esta amplificador zener ,es el mismo pioner mas claro la zener modificada


----------



## kevinyo88

para que una pioner trabaje bien es necesario aplicarles +- 75 volt ?


----------



## mono pibe

​


kevinyo88 dijo:


> para que una pioner trabaje bien es necesario aplicarles +- 75 volt ?



una pioner puede trabajar bien hasta 100+/- cambiando diferenciales por 2n5401 y 2n5551 el resto de ellos dela plaqueta mje340  y 350 y listo  SALUDOS...


----------



## ALIEM

hola compañero  espero  que  me  respondan  cual es  el  factor dampin de  la  zener  modificada,  ósea  me  refiero  al  facto de  amortiguamiento, y  cual  es su  potencia  en  2 homio  con  mucho  ganas de  saberlo  por favor,  quien  lo  sepa  colabore  si  no  es  mucha  molestia


----------



## mono pibe

en este tema se habla el porque no se puede bajar a 2 Ω


----------



## ALIEM

la  verdad  que estoy  frustrado  y  nadie  tiene  la amabilidad  de entenderme, señores  de  foro  como  aldemarar  y  todos  los  compañeros  del  foro  que  quieran  ayudarme  les  hago  un  llamado  por  favor,  estoy  armando  el  amplificador  zener  modificado desde ya  hace  mucho  tiempo y  no  lo  he  podido  concluir  por  varia  razones, unas  de  ellas  es   que  a muy  bajo volumen suena mal,  cuando  le  enpieso  a  dar  volumen  suena  bien,  pero tiene ese  problema  a  bajo  volumen ,  señor  aldemaral  usted  que  fue uno  de  lo  que  armo  este  amplificador,  se  me  presento  un  problema con  el  amplificador que  fue el  siguiente , yo  siempre le  metía  cuatro  bajo  por  canal de 600watios  y  nunca  había  tenido  problema trabando  en  condiciones  extrema,   pero  la  semana  pasada  el  amplificador  en peso  a presentar la siguiente falla   de repente  estaba  sonando   y  se  me tia  de repente como  una  señal  lluviosa  y  se le  bajaba  el  volumen  solo  y los bajo  se hundían  padentro, varia  bese me  hiso lo  mismo,   pero   no se había  quemado , la verdad  no  se  que  era  por  que  el  no  hacia  eso  fue derrepente,  bueno en una de esa    yo  me   asuste  y  salí corriendo y  lo   desenchufe   y  cuando  lo  prendí  ya  se  habían quemado  la salidas,  bueno  le  cuento   yo tenia  trabajando  un  solo canal,  el canal  estaba  trabajando  con  16 transistores  8 2sc5200y 8 2sa1943   bueno  le  cuento  se quemo  uno npn y  se  quemaron   6 pnp  de los  16 transistores  que  me  llevaba  el  canal  la verda  no se  que  pudo  haver  pasado  no se  si  fue el  crosover  con el  que  lo tenia que  me  causo  ese  problema ,digo esto  porque  atrás el crossover tenia  una  falla  que  no  hacia  bien contacto lo pines  de cano de  entrada  de  audio, yo  lo  tenia  con  un crossover pofesional  BEHRINGER 3400  y  la  verda  que  sonava  durísimo   pero también  notaba algo  que  el  voltaje  de  92 voltios  me  caía a 72 voltio  trabajándolo a  ful  potencia  y  eso  que  era  un  solo  canal  y  lo  tenia  con  transformador  de  2000 watios   que  es el  de  la  crown ce 2000,  por  eso  es  la  insistencia  mía  en  hacer  una  fuente poderosa  y he  concluido  en conseguirme  otro  transformador  mas  poderoso,  y si  los  compañero  del  foros  son  muy   amable  me  pueden  ayuda  o aunque sea  me  digan las  causas por  la  cual se  quemo al  amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

ALIEM dijo:


> la  verdad  que estoy  frustrado  y  nadie  tiene  la amabilidad  de entenderme............



Para que todos podamos comprender.

1) Publica el esquema que armaste.
2) Comenta que transistores empleaste
3) ¿ Tomaste alguna medición ?, ¿ Cual ?


----------



## mono pibe

​


ALIEM dijo:


> la  verdad  que estoy  frustrado  y  nadie  tiene  la amabilidad  de entenderme, señores  de  foro  como  aldemarar  y  todos  los  compañeros  del  foro  que  quieran  ayudarme  les  hago  un  llamado  por  favor,  estoy  armando  el  amplificador  zener  modificado desde ya  hace  mucho  tiempo y  no  lo  he  podido  concluir  por  varia  razones, unas  de  ellas  es   que  a muy  bajo volumen suena mal,  cuando  le  enpieso  a  dar  volumen  suena  bien,  pero tiene ese  problema  a  bajo  volumen ,  señor  aldemaral  usted  que  fue uno  de  lo  que  armo  este  amplificador,  se  me  presento  un  problema con  el  amplificador que  fue el  siguiente , yo  siempre le  metía  cuatro  bajo  por  canal de 600watios  y  nunca  había  tenido  problema trabando  en  condiciones  extrema,   pero  la  semana  pasada  el  amplificador  en peso  a presentar la siguiente falla   de repente  estaba  sonando   y  se  me tia  de repente como  una  señal  lluviosa  y  se le  bajaba  el  volumen  solo  y los bajo  se hundían  padentro, varia  bese me  hiso lo  mismo,   pero   no se había  quemado , la verdad  no  se  que  era  por  que  el  no  hacia  eso  fue derrepente,  bueno en una de esa    yo  me   asuste  y  salí corriendo y  lo   desenchufe   y  cuando  lo  prendí  ya  se  habían quemado  la salidas,  bueno  le  cuento   yo tenia  trabajando  un  solo canal,  el canal  estaba  trabajando  con  16 transistores  8 2sc5200y 8 2sa1943   bueno  le  cuento  se quemo  uno npn y  se  quemaron   6 pnp  de los  16 transistores  que  me  llevaba  el  canal  la verda  no se  que  pudo  haver  pasado  no se  si  fue el  crosover  con el  que  lo tenia que  me  causo  ese  problema ,digo esto  porque  atrás el crossover tenia  una  falla  que  no  hacia  bien contacto lo pines  de cano de  entrada  de  audio, yo  lo  tenia  con  un crossover pofesional  BEHRINGER 3400  y  la  verda  que  sonava  durísimo   pero también  notaba algo  que  el  voltaje  de  92 voltios  me  caía a 72 voltio  trabajándolo a  ful  potencia  y  eso  que  era  un  solo  canal  y  lo  tenia  con  transformador  de  2000 watios   que  es el  de  la  crown ce 2000,  por  eso  es  la  insistencia  mía  en  hacer  una  fuente poderosa  y he  concluido  en conseguirme  otro  transformador  mas  poderoso,  y si  los  compañero  del  foros  son  muy   amable  me  pueden  ayuda  o aunque sea  me  digan las  causas por  la  cual se  quemo al  amplificador



AMIGO muestranos el plano para ayudaste ,depronto esque te faltan algunos condensoa de pico faradio entre los driver entre base y voltaje ,muestrame el plano y tedigo el mal  saludo a todos....


----------



## ALIEM

compañero este  es  el  diagrama  que  yo  arme  con  la  diferencia  que  hay  dos  resistencia  que  no  conseguí  y se  las  puse  casi  parecida   la  resistencia  de  3.8 kilo homio se la  remplace  por  una  de 3.2  porque  no  la  conseguí  la  y la resistencia  de 80 kilo homio  por  una  de 82  el  transistor  Darlington por  un  fn1016,  los  transistores  driver le puse  un 2sa 1943 y un  2sc 5200  las  resistencia  que  usan los  transistores  driver  la  tiene  de 120 homio   esa  toda  la  diferencia  ósea  el  mismo  diagrama  con  los  cambio especificado  no  se  si será  por  eso  que  suena  mal  a bajo  volumen


----------



## Fogonazo

R12 y R7 ¿ Son del valor que figura en el diagrama ?


----------



## ALIEM

si señor  fogonaso   r7 y r12  las  tengo  tal  cual  como  esta  en  el  diagrama ,  señor  fogonazo el  problema   es  cuando  esta  a  bajo  volumen,  pareciera  que  el  transistor  deja  de  conducir  a  bajo  volumen  porque  no esta   bien excitado ,y  me  produce  una  distorsión, pero  cuando  le  empiezo  a  dar volumen  se exista  el  transistor  y  suena  perfecto ,  señor  fogonaso  la  verdad  que  si  me  a dado  problema  esto ,  la  verdad  no  se  si  es  la base  del transistor  driver  que  no  esta siendo  bien  excitado  o  es  la  base  del  transistor  final,   señor  fogonaso   porque   pereciera  que  a  bajito  volumen   no  exista  el  transistor, o  mejor  dicho  el  transistor  esta apagado , señor   fogonaso  yo  tengo  entendido  que   todo  transistor  tiene  una  corriente  mínima de  activación  por  la  base  para que  logre  actívalo ,o excítalo , y  pareciera  que   aquí   no   le    esta  llegando  suficiente  corriente  y  no  me  lo  exista  a  bajo  volumen    yo  creo  que  ese  es  el  problema  por  favor  dígame  que  debo  hacer


----------



## ALIEM

señor  fogonazo  íbamos  bien  que  paso  señor  se  siente  ofendido  con  lo  que  expuse  yo  creo  que  eso  es  lo  que  puede  esta  pasando  o  que  opina  usted , ya  respondí  la  pregunta que  me  hiso  sobre  la  resistencia


----------



## Fogonazo

ALIEM dijo:


> señor  fogonazo  íbamos  bien  que  paso  señor  se  siente  ofendido  con  lo  que  expuse  yo  creo  que  eso  es  lo  que  puede  esta  pasando  o  que  opina  usted , ya  respondí  la  pregunta que  me  hiso  sobre  la  resistencia



Fogonazo NO está ofendido, pero Fogonazo a veces (NO muy frecuentemente) trabaja y no está en el Foro.

Mide la tensión en el punto Nº 2 (Respecto de GND) en las 2 condiciones, distorsionando y funcionando bien.
Mide la tensión en el punto Nº 1 (Respecto de GND)


----------



## YIROSHI

ALIEM dijo:


> compañero este  es  el  diagrama  que  yo  arme  con  la  diferencia  que  hay  dos  resistencia  que  no  conseguí  y se  las  puse  casi  parecida   la  resistencia  de  3.8 kilo homio se la  remplace  por  una  de 3.2  porque  no  la  conseguí  la  y la resistencia  de 80 kilo homio  por  una  de 82  el  transistor  Darlington por  un  fn1016,  los  transistores  driver le puse  un 2sa 1943 y un  2sc 5200  las  resistencia  que  usan los  transistores  driver  la  tiene  de 120 homio   esa  toda  la  diferencia  ósea  el  mismo  diagrama  con  los  cambio especificado  no  se  si será  por  eso  que  suena  mal  a bajo  volumen



Hola compañero ALIEM,  eso ocurre porque R12 y R1 tienen que ser a espejo, es desir de igual valor R12=33K, R1=33K no 47K, R3 no es de 3.8K es de 4.7K, R10=100 Ohm, R7=900 Ohm, cambie esos valores compañero y me comenta, hay que equilibrar las resistancias compañero para que no se presente la sodicha distorcion a bajo volumen.

Saludos compañero.

YIRO.


----------



## aldemarar

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero ALIEM,  eso ocurre porque R12 y R1 tienen que ser a espejo, es desir de igual valor R12=33K, R1=33K no 47K, R3 no es de 3.8K es de 4.7K, R10=100 Ohm, R7=900 Ohm, cambie esos valores compañero y me comenta, hay que equilibrar las resistancias compañero para que no se presente la sodicha distorcion a bajo volumen.
> 
> Saludos compañero.
> 
> YIRO.



compañero alien perdone no aber respondido antes estoy muy ocupado,bueno en el caso tuyo aveces  se soluciona bajando el valor de la resistencia que alimenta los emisores del diferencial de entrada que es de 80KΩ no vallas a modificar el valor de de la resistencia de 82Ω   a 900 porque se te descuadra las bias,lo de la resistencia de 33kΩ  lo puedes hacer,te recomiendo que uses los transistores mje15032 y mje15033 para los pre draiver y los mje340 o el mje350 para el segundo diferencial, no me acuerdo cual es el positivo  este circuito no te debe molestar ya que sale de una pero para potencias mas grandes te recomiendo mejor el ampalar que tambien rediseñe y suena mucho mejor que este,ya muchos en el foro lo tienen funcionando


----------



## ALIEM

Hola  muchas  gracia  compañeros  por  prestarme  atención  estoy  muy  contento, aldemarar la  resistencia  de  80 k  a  cuanto  hay  que  bajarla , el  amplificador  suena  excelente  a   full volumen  el  único  problemita  era   ese  a  bajo  volumen,  pruebo y  le  comento


----------



## aldemarar

ALIEM dijo:


> Hola  muchas  gracia  compañeros  por  prestarme  atención  estoy  muy  contento, aldemarar la  resistencia  de  80 k  a  cuanto  hay  que  bajarla , el  amplificador  suena  excelente  a   full volumen  el  único  problemita  era   ese  a  bajo  volumen,  pruebo y  le  comento



tienes que ir probando mira con una de 75k o 68k pero revisa que no se descuadre nada hazlo a prueba y falla


----------



## ALIEM

exacto  ya  te  entendí  ,  pero  como  se  yo  cuando  se  descuadra , quisiera  saver  si  hace algun efecto, o  se calientan  mas  los  pnp  que los   npn  o  viceversa ,  será  eso  lo  que  me  quiere  decir, muchas por su atencion


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Tardes Amigo ALIEM, si el problema solo es de distorsión a bajo Volumen le recomiendo que solo baje la resistencia de 47K en la entrada por la de 33K,  deben  ser de igual valor las resistencias conectadas a las bases de los diferenciales,  solo haga eso  porque se le pueden descuadrar  las Bias, si baja mucho la resistencia  interconectada a los emisores de los diferenciales,  se le va  a recalentar la máquina, por ahora solo varié esa resistencia antes mencionada se lo dice un conocedor y fabricante de la Zener Colombiana.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  muchas  gracia  por  su  colaboración  estoy  horita  en  Colombia  haciendo  algunas  diligencia  cuando  valla  a  Venezuela  el  mes  que viene pruebo  y  les  comento  compatriotas  gracia por  su  amable  ayuda


----------



## ALIEM

compadre  descubrí  otro  diagrama  en  el  foro   quisiera  saber  si  este  tiene  la  misma  potencia  que  el  que  publico  usted,  señor  aldemarar  estoy  hablando  de  la  zener  modificada,  lo  que  yo  quiero  saber  es cual es  mas  poderosa,  entre  la  que  usted  publico  aquí para  trabajar  con  un  voltaje  de 96 positivo  y 96  negativo, o   el  amplificador  ampalar, o  este que  le  voy a  publicar  aquí  supuestamente  de  500 watios  en  8 homio  señores  del  foro espero  su orientación,   digo esto   porque  los  componentes  son  diferente  al  que  usted  publico  a pesar de  que  es  el  mismo  diagrama  , pero  con  diferentes  componentes



disculpeme  lo  habia  publicado  muy  pequeño


----------



## Cacho

ALIEM dijo:


> ...señores  del  foro espero  su orientación...


Esta es la mejor orientación que te puedo dar:

​
Uno de vez en cuando aunque sea, no muerde, no hace mal y hasta puede resultar beneficioso, aunque no sea de electrónica.

Ya van varias veces que preguntás más o menos lo mismo y no te he visto preguntar cómo calcular estas cosas vos mismo, siempre el planteo es "calcúlenme tal o cual cosa y dígamne si lo armo o no".

Creo que el 95% de las personas que podríamos calcular esto que hace falta estaríamos dispuestas a explicarte cómo calcularlo. Pero calcular todo para darte una respuesta que te va a durar lo que tardes en encontrar otro ampli y preguntar lo mismo... No.
Hacer algo *con *vos, perfecto; hacerlo *para *vos, no.

La mayor parte del trabajo (digamos que el 90%) te toca a vos. Lo que te presente dudas (el otro 10%) preguntalo. Al revés no está bueno.
Y si sólo entendés el 10% y por eso necesitás preguntar el 90%, entonces el proyecto te queda grande: Dejalo de lado y apuntá a algo más acorde a tu nivel, seguí leyendo, aprendiendo y por qué no, preguntando cosas referidas al tema, y llegarás al nivel necesario para estas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## eleccortez

y ALIEM pudiste aser funcionar la zener modificada que tenia problemas con el sonido ? .


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  compadre  la  verdad no  entiendo su  inrritacion, lo  único que  deseo saber  es  cual    de los dos es  demás  potencia,   si  vamos  al caso  para  mi   el  que  publico  el  señor  aldemaral  es  de  mas  potencia  de  acuerdo  a  lo  que  he  estudiado  entre  los  dos  diagrama,  la  verdad  que  no  entiendo  su  inrritacion,  señores  yo  tengo  entendido  que  esto es  un  foro,  y  lo  unico  que  yo  estoy   haciendo  es comparando  un diagrama  con  otro   para  saber  donde  esta  la  especulación, yo  tengo  entendido    que  esto es  un  foro  para  la  discusión  y  el  debate y  lo  único  que  quiero  es  general  el  debate  entre  los  mas  expertos,  y  la  verdad  que  me  sentí  ofendido  con  lo  que  usted  dijo  señor gacho,   le exijo  un  poco  mas  de respeto  usted  me  dice  que  yo  no  estoy  al  nivel  de esto ,  claro  que  estoy  al  nivel  pero  por  eso  es  que  pregunto  tanto y  soy  una  persona  muy  detallista ,y  quiero hacer  algo  bien  echo,  y  de  buena  cálida  ese  es  todo  mi  problema  obsesionado  siempre por  hacer  lo  mejor, usted me  entedio  señor  gacho, soy  un  apasionado  de  la  potencia  y  la  cálida y  por  eso  es mi  gran  insistencia  me disculpa si  viole  la  reglas del  foro,  pero  tengo  que  decir  lo  que siento,  lamento  que  usted  se  moleste


----------



## CHUWAKA

bueno me leido toooodo este post y bueno me decidi voy a realizar la tarjeta zener 500w del amigo yiroshi. saludos a todos los felicito gran gente hay aca en este foro.un abrazo


----------



## pauljunior

hola buenas noches a todos tengo una pequeña pregunta eh leido gran parte de este post y tengo una pequeña duda, aunq un poco tonta pero me gusraria q me la aclararan. las tarjetas zener que mencionan aca y en especial la zener 800 q publico el señor oscar m que trabaja con un voltaje de 80v... mi pregunta es? es un vottaje de fuente 80v a salida del tranformador o es un voltaje de salida ya rectificado.. porq tengo entendido que al ser rectificado aumenta un poco mas.. 
80vac medidos a la salida espiras del tranformador o 80vdc ya rectificados?
si son rectificados pues ya me tocaria crear un tranfo q al ser rectificados me de ese voltaje... ustedes disculpen mi ignorancia gracias..


----------



## mono pibe

Amigo pauljunior, ese voltaje es rectificado ,tu trasformador tiene que tener en ac 57.1 voltios para que  elrectificamiento te de 80 voltios dc.. saludos...


----------



## victor6298

mono pibe dijo:


> Amigo pauljunior, ese voltaje es rectificado ,tu trasformador tiene que tener en ac 57.1 voltios para que  elrectificamiento te de 80 voltios dc.. saludos...



en total el transformador debería estar entregando 114.2 voltios AC en los extremos del devanado si lo vas a montar en estéreo deberás conseguir un transformador de muy buenas dimensiones es decir mínimo de 1170w que se traducen en aproximadamente  580 w por canal o lo puedes montar mono;; con esa potencia se romperán algunos oídos


----------



## pauljunior

muchas gracias al señor victor6298 y al señor mono pibe se los agradesco de corazon por despejar mi duda..


----------



## pauljunior

hello compañeros del foro tengo una pequeña pregunta. queria saber si esta tarjeta zener se le puede hacer alguna modificacion, para tranformarla solo para utilizarla en frecuencias bajas?
no le voy a colocar preamplificador solo un solo potenciometro y la voy a wtilizar con dos bajos.. 
gracias  saludos


----------



## guarod

claro que si se puede,,, yo tengo este sircuito, mono trabajando con +64 y -64v a 10amp. con 12 transistores 6 positivos y 6 negativos, con un filtro pasa bajos, y lo pongo a sonar a 2 ohmio con 4 bajos kicker de 15" de 1000w cada uno, y los revienta como si se fueran a desconar..


----------



## SERGIOD

jose circuit dijo:


> bueno me leido toooodo este post y bueno me decidi voy a realizar la tarjeta zener 500w del amigo yiroshi. saludos a todos los felicito gran gente hay aca en este foro.un abrazo



muy buena elección subes avances


----------



## pauljunior

gracias guarod y gracias a todos por su colaboracion estaré subiendo fotos de mi amplificador... saludos



guarod jajaj me imagino ese golpe de esos bajos.... ya me anime..


----------



## guarod

pauljunior dijo:


> gracias guarod y gracias a todos por su colaboracion estaré subiendo fotos de mi amplificador... saludos
> 
> 
> 
> guarod jajaj me imagino ese golpe de esos bajos.... ya me anime..




si, suena bestial...   te recomiendo algo.. si vas a usar el ampli,, a 2ohm,, utiliza resistensias de 1wtt...


----------



## pauljunior

listo vale por ese dato gracias


----------



## cevv

Amigo Aliem, Resolvio sus dudas? funciono el ampli?


----------



## juan84guille

la zener es una tarjeta buena, si tu intencion es armar tu primer amplificador adelante es facil armalo y el aprendisaje sera enorme; Pero si lo que quieres es potencia calidad y ya eres un tecnico con experiencia te recomiendo la Spain, la MTE, la Peavey, la QSC, La master incluso yo estoy en una simulacion de un circuito que esta en este foro la yorkville que subio Jhon Mulato bueno me parece que en realidad ese amplificador es un monstruo utiliza conmutadores hasta hora solo lo tengo como un proyecto para emularlo con proteus pero si todo sale bien lo armare.



yiroshi cuando quieras puede abrir un foro de amplificadores chinos, asi podremos aprender del funcionamiento de estos amplificadores y aumentar nuestros conocimiento te felicito eres muy estetico en la construcion de amplificadores.


----------



## YIROSHI

juan84guille dijo:


> la zener es una tarjeta buena, si tu intencion es armar tu primer amplificador adelante es facil armalo y el aprendisaje sera enorme; Pero si lo que quieres es potencia calidad y ya eres un tecnico con experiencia te recomiendo la Spain, la MTE, la Peavey, la QSC, La master incluso yo estoy en una simulacion de un circuito que esta en este foro la yorkville que subio Jhon Mulato bueno me parece que en realidad ese amplificador es un monstruo utiliza conmutadores hasta hora solo lo tengo como un proyecto para emularlo con proteus pero si todo sale bien lo armare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiroshi cuando quieras puede abrir un foro de amplificadores chinos, asi podremos aprender del funcionamiento de estos amplificadores y aumentar nuestros conocimiento te felicito eres muy estetico en la construcion de amplificadores.



Hola compañero juan84guille, gracias por tu comentario si sabes que si estoy pensando en subir varios amplis de Asia y claro poder compartir mis amplis, y si seria bueno que pudieran apreciar y aprender de estos amplificadores

Saludos.


----------



## juan84guille

Ok ansioso por que subas estos amplificadores la verdad es que muy poco me he tropesado con amplificadores chinos bueno uno que otro el famoso spain esa marca utiliza targetas chinas y te comento tiene amplificadores de un excelente  sonido y desempeño.



esas tarjetas spain si que tiene poder una de esa es la spain elite , sp best y el sonibo muy bueno nada que envidiarle a una de marca.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola compañero YIROSHI, muchas gracias por sus excelentes aportes, espero con ansias sus nuevos aportes de amplificadores de ASIA y los diseñados por ud. gracias. 

Saludos.!!.


----------



## dandany

Cual es el PCB del LADETEC version cuasicomplementaria que usan todos??? Yo me perdi hasta la pagina 20 habre bajado como 30 diagramas jajaja!


----------



## YIROSHI

johnsamuel dijo:


> hola compañero YIROSHI, muchas gracias por sus excelentes aportes, espero con ansias sus nuevos aportes de amplificadores de ASIA y los diseñados por ud. gracias.
> 
> Saludos.!!.



Gracias compañero por el comentario si apenas tenga un pequeño espacioorganizo en material ya que seria muy bueno subir amplis no solo de China si no de toda Asia





dandany dijo:


> Cual es el PCB del LADETEC version cuasicomplementaria que usan todos??? Yo me perdi hasta la pagina 20 habre bajado como 30 diagramas jajaja!



Hola compañero la Cuasi es esta_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index6.html#post134572_

Saludos Compañero


----------



## dandany

YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias compañero por el comentario si apenas tenga un pequeño espacioorganizo en material ya que seria muy bueno subir amplis no solo de China si no de toda Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola compañero la Cuasi es esta_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index6.html#post134572_
> 
> Saludos Compañero



Muchas gracias yo decía el archivo para imprimir y la colocación de componentes jajaja !!
No lo tendrás por ahí?? algún archivo que tenga el layout y la parte donde van colocado los componentes? Si no es mucha molestia por su puesto !!!


----------



## victor6298

dandany dijo:


> Muchas gracias yo decía el archivo para imprimir y la colocación de componentes jajaja !!
> No lo tendrás por ahí?? algún archivo que tenga el layout y la parte donde van colocado los componentes? Si no es mucha molestia por su puesto !!!


ve al link y veras algo interesante estas a solo un click de tu respuesta


----------



## huki

les dejo unas fotos de las nuevas placas que estoy armando.


----------



## jose31

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero Victor6298, tal como se muestra en la Zener del compañero aldemarar, las Resistencias de 150 Ohm Van en serie y sus terminales estan conectadas a los emisores esto quiere desir que es complementaria, para que sea cuasicomplementaria la resistencia que va al transistor MJE se le conecta una terminal al colector y la otra a -Vcc y listo, con el trafo que tienes y unos buenos transistores por Canal o Rama te saca muy buena candela, la complementaria tiene muy buena calidad, y la cuasicomplementaria tiende a sonar mas duro con un poco mas de bajo pero ello va en configuraciones y modificaciones la cual se puede conectar hasta 16 transistores por canal.
> 
> Saludos.


 
hola amigo como esta saludo desde colombia me gustaria saber q*ue* targeta seria buena para trabajar con 16 transistores 8 por rama


----------



## YIROSHI

jose31 dijo:


> hola amigo como esta saludo desde colombia me gustaria saber q targeta seria buena para trabajar con 16 transistores 8 por rama



Compañero Jose31, pues hay muchas placas o targetas para trabajar con ese numero de transistores, te recomiendo la Spain 1500 que anda por el foro de diagramas amplificadores con 8 Transistores por canal anda a maravilla muy popular en Colombia en si en la Costa y a desir verdad es un buen Clon de un Ampli Chino que realmente tiene un buen diseño y desempeño tanto en Altos, medios y Bajos el PCB que muchos compañeros han subido y realizado funciona perfecto asi que no tendras ningun problema en armar la Spain

Saludos.


----------



## jose31

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Jose31, pues hay muchas placas o targetas para trabajar con ese numero de transistores, te recomiendo la Spain 1500 que anda por el foro de diagramas amplificadores con 8 Transistores por canal anda a maravilla muy popular en Colombia en si en la Costa y a desir verdad es un buen Clon de un Ampli Chino que realmente tiene un buen diseño y desempeño tanto en Altos, medios y Bajos el PCB que muchos compañeros han subido y realizado funciona perfecto asi que no tendras ningun problema en armar la Spain
> 
> Saludos.


 
gracias esta targeta si la tengo disponible en mi taller.cual es el maximo voltaje q*ue* trabaja esta targeta y a cuantos amperios el trafo gracias por la sugerencia y espero respuesta


----------



## pauljunior

hola buenas tardes amigo huki que tarjeta es esa?... se ve buena para armarla...


----------



## YIROSHI

jose31 dijo:


> gracias esta targeta si la tengo disponible en mi taller.cual es el maximo voltaje q trabaja esta targeta y a cuantos amperios el trafo gracias por la sugerencia y espero respuesta



Compañero Jose31, voltajeTrafo de 40V 0 40V AC hasta 60V 0 60V AC, voltaje fuente de +/- 60V hasta +/-75V DC minimo 8 Transistores por rama o canal a ese Voltaje, con unos 6 a 9Amp te funciona a maravilla, yo la ultima SPAIN que vendi la hice con Fuente Rectificada de 4 condensadores de 4.700uF 100V, Trafo Semiblindado de 59V 0 59V a 15 Amp, como resultado fuente Rectificada de +/-72V DC + 16 Transistores de Salida complementarios  Potencia Total Stereo 1.520W, probada con 2 Cabinas Hao Yang de 1.200W cada una, cada cabina con 2 tweeters Selenium ST 200, 1 corneta + driver de 400W y un pequeño woofer HAO Yang de 18" de 1.000W 

Saludos compañero.


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo YIROSHI sube tu material te aseguro que a muchos les vas a ayudar incluyendome ami ten la seguridad que sera bien resibido.


----------



## YIROSHI

tecbeml dijo:


> Amigo YIROSHI sube tu material te aseguro que a muchos les vas a ayudar incluyendome ami ten la seguridad que sera bien resibido.



Hola compañero Tecbeml, por ahora no estoy en mi ciudad por trabajo, pero apenas llegue ire subiendo el material que comento, ya que lo tengo es en mi PC de escritorio por ello no he podido ir subiendolo, lo anuncio para saber si les puede gusta, el cual seria de toda Asia y de toda clase de amplificadores que seria bueno no se que opinan, pienso que debera estar dividido en 3 Post, ya que todo los amplis de asia en uno solo no seria correcto ni ordenado o  tendria que ir colocando los aportes a su correspodiente Foro en cuestion, pero si abro 3 Post seria 1º Post de Amplificadores IC Monoliticos e Hibridos Asiaticos, 2º Post de Amplis Mosfet Asiaticos y 3º de Amplis de Transistores Asiaticos, todos los amplis  de diferentes potencias y de diferentes Paises de Asia como por ejemplo China el cual tengo muchos Japon, Corea, Taiwan, Tailandia, Vietnam, Cambodia en fin. subo un aperitivo de un Ampli Monolitico de Hong Kong se vende como pan caliente ahi y en Taiwan haber si les gusta solo es el esquema pero tengo el PCB

Saludos.


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo YIROSHI lo que tu dises estaria perfecto la verda que no se como te lo agradesco no sabes comome as ayudado que nunca me lo imagine,tu solo tomate tu tiempo y nuevamente gracias
desde mexico te saludo.


----------



## tecbeml

E terminado mis tarjetas pero no se como subirlas espero subirlas pronto


----------



## YIROSHI

tecbeml dijo:


> E terminado mis tarjetas pero no se como subirlas espero subirlas pronto



Esperamos con ancias tus Placas o Trajetas puedes subirlas en PDF colocas tus fotos y imagenes en Word, luego en Word le das Guardar como Formato PDF y listo hasta 5Megas, asi subo todo el material que comparto Ya que para subirla como Foto o Imagen JPEG Minimo 1024 x 1024 Peso Maximo 400Kdeberia ser aunque sea unos 800K, puede tener el tamaño perfecto 1024 pero si se pasa de 400K no suben, si son grandes y pesan mas de 400K mejor subelas a un Host Free y pegas el link en  insertar imagen

Saludos.


----------



## antonhy2009

Esta Zener es con fuente de +/- 70 Voltios anda joya lastima el gabinete muy chico para el trafo de grandes dimensiones y los disipadores que le conseguí pero el sonido es de película.


----------



## YIROSHI

antonhy2009 dijo:


> Esta Zener es con fuente de +/- 70 Voltios anda joya lastima el gabinete muy chico para el trafo de grandes dimensiones y los disipadores que le conseguí pero el sonido es de película.



Excelente trabajo compañerose ve muy buena la Zener, si la verdad son Driver que andan a maravilla y nunca te dejan botado, a mi me gusta diseñar mucho la zener con pocos componentes tenemos amplificador para dar batallapor ello no hay prisa compañero mas adelante le consigues un buen gabinete, a mi me gusto el frontal analogo y tu lo has dicho el sonido es de pelicula 

Saludos compañero.


----------



## antonhy2009

Gracias amigo Yiroshi por sus comentarios, y si, hay que imponer mundialmente la Zener je je je, saludos desde Santiago del Estero, Argentina.


----------



## YIROSHI

antonhy2009 dijo:


> Gracias amigo Yiroshi por sus comentarios, y si, hay que imponer mundialmente la Zener je je je, saludos desde Santiago del Estero, Argentina.



Si compañero es cierto hay que imponer la Zener a Nivel Mundial ya en mi Provincia que se llama Sichuan  Ya arman la zener y la venden como pan caliente en estos momentos Ya se esta comercializando en Taiwan desde la ZR-200 hasta la ZR-1200.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo YIROSHI sino te perjudica podrias subir aunque sea el diagrama de la zr-1200


----------



## YIROSHI

tecbeml dijo:


> Amigo YIROSHI sino te perjudica podrias subir aunque sea el diagrama de la zr-1200



Compañero Tecbeml, pues es que ese ampli hasta ahora lo estoy comercializando pero tengo unos diagramas similares a este ampli de doble Zener, voy a buscarlos y te los paso compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola YIROSHI, el diagrama del amplificador con TDA2030 que subistes en el post #1309, el potenciometro W3 de 50k no esta bien conectado , podrias ayudarme con este diagrama, desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.!


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero  les  pregunto   cual  es   la  distorsión armónica  de este  amplificador   y  cual  es  su  factor  de  amortiguamiento  espero  no  les  de  miedo  de responderme esta  pregunta, porque  la  del  factor  de  amortiguamiento  la  he  echo  como  10000veses  y  nadie  me  la  a  podido  responder


----------



## tecbeml

Compañero por el tipo de circuito el factor de amortiguamiento ronda entre 200 y 250  y la distorcion entre 0.1 y 0.33 esto lo vi en otros muy paresidos de marca


----------



## ALIEM

gracia  compañero  por fin  encontré  alguien  que  me  saque la  duda ,   pero ha  cual  te refieres  es pésicamente  al  complementario  o  al  cuasi complementario


----------



## tecbeml

En realidad aplica paralos dos.


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Kachalote si es la primera vez que va a armar una Zener  investigue muy bien antes de hacer algun PCB, porque el diagrama que circula es mas referente a la segunda y tercera placa que publico, yo clone todas esas placas modulares y tambien las hice en version estereo, aqui dejo el PCB de la primera placa si se anima hacer alguna digame no mas y le colaboro compadre


ok compañero yiro esta es la pcb a la que me referia en el mp que le envie la cuestion es que me gustaria hacer la impresion  de la serigrafia de los componentes sobre el pcb;,  pag 60 nº 1188


----------



## jose31

una pregunta fuera del tema quien trabaja con eagle 5.11  no encuentro el package para el 2sc 3858


----------



## cevv

EN LA VERSION 6 creo que tampoco esta para los 2SC5200... alguein sabrá como agregarlos?
saludos


----------



## zopilote

No se agrega, buscate el tutorial de creación y edición de librerías en CadSoft Eagle, y ya no tendras que suplicar mas por la misma cosa.


----------



## pucagus

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros como estan, a peticion de KACHALOTE y SERGIOD, subo el amplificador Stereo de 400W complementario en PDF con su respectivo PCB modo serigrafia y planchado, con su mascara de componentes guia, mascara de componentes modo serigrafia y planchado, el antisolder y subo nuevamente el amplificador cuadrafonico haber quien se anima a armar este mostruo



muy bueno conpañero pero donde estan los transistores de potencia? yo veo la placa con los driver. abrazo





yiroshi dijo:


> que tal compañero kachalote, si tengo muchos esquemas y pcb de china, ya que un amigo que trabaja en una empresa de haya me los pasa son realmente mostrosos La zener es una placa que ya tiene sus años yo hice ese amplificador hace como 4 años para muchos que ya la han trabajado ya debe estar en el baul de los recuerdos jejeje, pero ya vez aun hay personas que les gusta su diseño sea modificada o de las primeras que salieron, con gusto compañero subo un pcb completo en archivo pdf de la zener stereo para colocar los transistores en la misma placa y tambien por separado, tambien puedes separar la etapa de salida y instalar los pcb de las salidas a tu  gusto solo puentea con jumpers,  con cableado o con conectores que es mas prolijo, por eso no diseñe ni la fuente :dni el protector de parlantes en esa misma placa:d, es un diseño realmente muy sencillo lo puedes modificar facilmente a tu gusto lo importante es que tengas el basico, los transistores los puedes soldar de 2 maneras, la primera seria soldar los transistores de forma vertical eso si soldados por la capa de cobre, y  muy bien ubicados como se muestra en la imagen,  colocar los disipadores con las aletas hacia fuera, con ello te da la ventaja de colocar la fuente y transformador entre los disipadores osea en la mitad, aqui se le llama encaletar:d ( esconder ) y queda mas compacto el amplificador, la otra manera es soldar los transistores como se muestra en la imagen acostados y por debajo, para colocar 1 disipador ancho o 2 juntos segun el diseño que estes buscando se adapta facilmente, la fuente segun me dices esta buena ya que veo que quieres hacer la zener normal y no buscas tanto rms, como se dice mas calidad que cantidad, mono lineal es como partir el amplificador en 2, cada placa mono y su etapa de salida con su respectivo disipador como las plantas rack que conoces como la qsc en fin, claro compañero que te ayudo con el gabinete o rack no mas diga compadre ya que ese es mi fuerte el diseño:d, espero que te haya sido de ayuda y tambien algun compañero que este haciendo la zener sencilla le pueda ser de ayuda algo por ahi



esta increible, me encanta ,y lo voy a construir para mi hijo, cual es la potencia real en rms sobre 8 homs ? Y cuantos anperes tiene que tener la fuente para esta version stereo? Gracias


----------



## cevv

Saludos Amigos He aqui algunas imagenes de la Version Zener para 4 y 2 Transitores que diseñe en Eagle.._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/691397/ _

Ahora Estoy Rediseñando la Spain 1500, hare modelos para 6 transitores, trambien para 4 y 2, y otra version modular para 10 o 12 transitores
saludos


----------



## jose31

cevv dijo:


> Saludos Amigos He aqui algunas imagenes de la Version Zener para 4 y 2 Transitores que diseñe en Eagle.. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/691397/ _
> 
> 
> Ahora Estoy Rediseñando la Spain 1500, hare modelos para 6 transitores, trambien para 4 y 2, y otra version modular para 10 o 12 transitores
> saludos



hola colega que  mas yo rediseñe la spain 1500 para 16 transistores  8 por rama le amplie las pistas le puse puse para transistores mas robustos  la trabajo a 70-70  a 15 amperios hice un buen diseño para los transistores  3858 y su complemento puse la red  zobel  pero suena de lo lindo esta targeta  subo foto en estos dias


----------



## SERGIOD

jose31 dijo:


> hola colega que  mas yo rediseñe la spain 1500 para 16 transistores  8 por rama le amplie las pistas le puse puse para transistores mas robustos  la trabajo a 70-70  a 15 amperios hice un buen diseño para los transistores  3858 y su complemento puse la red  zobel  pero suena de lo lindo esta targeta  subo foto en estos dias



sube todo tu diseño que sera bienvenido


----------



## cevv

jose31 dijo:


> hola colega que  mas yo rediseñe la spain 1500 para 16 transistores  8 por rama le amplie las pistas le puse puse para transistores mas robustos  la trabajo a 70-70  a 15 amperios hice un buen diseño para los transistores  3858 y su complemento puse la red  zobel  pero suena de lo lindo esta targeta  subo foto en estos dias




Hola Compañero! bueno le cuento... Ya termine la version para 4 transitores, decidi no hacerla para  2 transitores ya que la Zener me funciona excelente y es mas sencilla 
y Bueno tambien termine la etapa driver, y al igual que tú reforce vias (solo en algunas partes, ya que en otras no lo vi necesario)... solo me falta la etapa de transitores finales  que será para C5200 y A1943, ya que los 3858 aqui no se consiguen originales 

Y bueno, Seria super ver tu diseño... en lo que pueda iré subiendo los que he terminado...
saludos 



Saludos!  Acá subo la SPAIN 1500 para 4 Transitores rediseñada por mi 
Se alimenta con +/- 56Vdc para un poquito mas de 200W rms en 4 ohm, la probaré pronto... ya que la terminé este fin de semana pasado y bueno no he tenido tiempo de hacerla....
ah se me olvidaba, los diodos zener de 40V montenlos de 24V... de todas formas en lo que pueda esta semana hago las simulaciones y luego comento los cambios...
saludos y que la disfrute 
Pronto subire las Zener para 2 y 4 transitores


----------



## jose31

cevv dijo:


> Hola Compañero! bueno le cuento... Ya termine la version para 4 transitores, decidi no hacerla para  2 transitores ya que la Zener me funciona excelente y es mas sencilla
> y Bueno tambien termine la etapa driver, y al igual que tú reforce vias (solo en algunas partes, ya que en otras no lo vi necesario)... solo me falta la etapa de transitores finales  que será para C5200 y A1943, ya que los 3858 aqui no se consiguen originales
> 
> Y bueno, Seria super ver tu diseño... en lo que pueda iré subiendo los que he terminado...
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!  Acá subo la SPAIN 1500 para 4 Transitores rediseñada por mi
> Se alimenta con +/- 56Vdc para un poquito mas de 200W rms en 4 ohm, la probaré pronto... ya que la terminé este fin de semana pasado y bueno no he tenido tiempo de hacerla....
> ah se me olvidaba, los zener de 40V montenlos de 24V... de todas formas en lo que pueda esta semana hago las simulaciones y luego comento los cambios...
> saludos y que la disfrute
> Pronto subire las Zener para 2 y 4 transitores



me imagino q los zener de 24 es para bajar un poco la potencia por lo que son 4 transistores la  zener suena bien en ese voltaje ahora imaginese la spain a 65 voltios por rama eso de tronar bien buen aporte incluso la spectrun de yiroshi la modifique y la hice complementaria esa targeta suena lindo me pongo feliz cuando hay algo nuevo


----------



## cevv

Tengo un Tansfo de Peavey CS800, la fuente creo es de +/-85 VDC... Voy a hacer la SPAIN para esa fuente.. tal vez le monte los 16 transitores por canal o los 20...
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

cevv dijo:


> Tengo un Tansfo de Peavey CS800, la fuente creo es de +/-85 VDC... Voy a hacer la SPAIN para esa fuente.. tal vez le monte los 16 transitores por canal o los 20...
> saludos









La Peavey CS-800 Usa 5 Transistores MJ15024 NPN y 5  MJ15025 PNP... Y uno de los mismos en Cada Pre-Driver. Osea que tenemos 12 Transistores por canal...

Vas a poner 16 (o 20) Transistores: ¿Por canal o en Uno solo?

>Por que, por canal, no tiene sentido. No por tener más transistores sacará más potencia.

>Y por total (Osea Mono-fónico) Tampoco tiene sentido, porque solo sacará más potencia a una impedancia más baja que 4Ohms.

El trasformador no va a sacar más potencia de la nada. No se si se entienda mi punto.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## cevv

Exacto!! quiero trabajarla a 2 ohmios y aparte los MJ15024/5 son de 250W y los C5200 apenas de 150W y se recomiendan (segun su dataSheet) para 100W... lo normal serian 12 transitores por canal para 4 ohm, pero quiero poder trabajarla a 2 ohm descansada... pero claro, dependerá de las pruebas..  asi que espero construirla para ver su desempeño...
saludos


----------



## alcidesruben

cevv dijo:


> Hola Compañero! bueno le cuento... Ya termine la version para 4 transitores, decidi no hacerla para  2 transitores ya que la Zener me funciona excelente y es mas sencilla
> y Bueno tambien termine la etapa driver, y al igual que tú reforce vias (solo en algunas partes, ya que en otras no lo vi necesario)... solo me falta la etapa de transitores finales  que será para C5200 y A1943, ya que los 3858 aqui no se consiguen originales
> 
> Y bueno, Seria super ver tu diseño... en lo que pueda iré subiendo los que he terminado...
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!  Acá subo la SPAIN 1500 para 4 Transitores rediseñada por mi
> Se alimenta con +/- 56Vdc para un poquito mas de 200W rms en 4 ohm, la probaré pronto... ya que la terminé este fin de semana pasado y bueno no he tenido tiempo de hacerla....
> ah se me olvidaba, los diodos zener de 40V montenlos de 24V... de todas formas en lo que pueda esta semana hago las simulaciones y luego comento los cambios...
> saludos y que la disfrute
> Pronto subire las Zener para 2 y 4 transitores





saludos compañero aca tenemos spain 1500 para 10 transistor


----------



## jose31

alcidesruben dijo:


> saludos compañero aca tenemos spain 1500 para 10 transistor



hola que mas compañero y el diagrama de componentes de este pcb me gustaria ver


----------



## mark7612

alcidesruben dijo:


> saludos compañero aca tenemos spain 1500 para 10 transistor



Amigo si lo puedes subir el lado de componente de PCB Spain 1500 estamos a la espera


----------



## alcidesruben

mark7612 dijo:


> Amigo si lo puedes subir el lado de componente de PCB Spain 1500 estamos a la espera



como esta amigo, modifique y agregue la etapa de salida en Paint, por eso no tengo la mascara de componentes,aca les dejo la esquema te puede ayudar a montar, el sonido de este amplificador es de maravilla. gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD

alcidesruben dijo:


> como esta amigo, modifique y agregue la etapa de salida en Paint, por eso no tengo la mascara de componentes,aca les dejo la esquema te puede ayudar a montar, el sonido de este amplificador es de maravilla. gracias.



Muy buen aporte y ya la echaste a andar; o como quien dice ya le metiste candela


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos bueno yo tube la oportunidad de construir la spain 1500 y realmente es un amplificador con sonido hermoso mucho mejor para mi concepto que una zener, aqui les dejo las fotos de esta spain que construi hace algunos mese atras con pcb diferente al expuesto aca en el foro... +/-87 voltios con 4 transistores c3858 y a1494 por rama.. suena hermoso... aqui les dejo las fotos de la mitad de ese amplificador.... saludos


----------



## cevv

Se ve Super... Espero Construir la mia pronto.. el diseño esta casi completo.. me falta los transitores de salida nada  jajajajaa


----------



## alcidesruben

SERGIOD dijo:


> Muy buen aporte y ya la echaste a andar; o como quien dice ya le metiste candela



saludo compañero, aca tenemos una fotito de prueba con dos selenio 15" 400w rms


----------



## jose31

alcidesruben dijo:


> como esta amigo, modifique y agregue la etapa de salida en Paint, por eso no tengo la mascara de componentes,aca les dejo la esquema te puede ayudar a montar, el sonido de este amplificador es de maravilla. gracias.



bueno me gusta este diseño y cuales son las medidas de esta targeta


----------



## moonwalker

hola Cevv. esta etapa Spain realmente es demasiada buena, y si la alimentas con su voltaje adecuado y alto, se comporta de maravilla... saludos


----------



## alcidesruben

jose31 dijo:


> bueno me gusta este diseño y cuales son las medidas de esta targeta



como esta compañero, la medida de la tarjeta es 24 x 9,5 cm.amigo espero que sea de utilidad para todos los compañero. gracias


----------



## jose31

alcidesruben dijo:


> como esta compañero, la medida de la tarjeta es 24 x 9,5 cm.amigo espero que sea de utilidad para todos los compañero. gracias



gracias ya hice la serigrafia me quedo de lujo


----------



## alcidesruben

jose31 dijo:


> gracias ya hice la serigrafia me quedo de lujo



gracias compañero espero que suba algunos imagen.


----------



## aider melendez

YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE, con gusto te colaboro te dejo uno de mis diseños originales que suelo usar para este tipo de amplificadores, es el Rack Zener RM400 con el te puedes guiar en el diseño del gabinete o Rack, si te animas hacer este diseño te envio la serigrafia de este mismo modelo y te digo como lo puedes elaborar facilmenteespero que te guste y a mis compañeros del foro tambien espero que les guste, cualquier duda me comentan compañeros


 

Compañero yiroshi acá en colombia venden este tipo de rack o donde se puede mandar a fabricar, yo vivo en sincelejo, estoy muy interezado en este.

de este estoy hablando


----------



## denis92

Hola tanto tiempo, he armado el amplificador de ladelec de 200w. Bueno hace un tiempo que no ando por estos pagos. Ahora en el ampli me surgieron algunas dudas ya que se me ocurrio hacer un preamplificador con pasabandas, entrada para mic. y guitarra..bueno, antes que nada queria agradecer a los participantes del foro que me ahn ayudado bastante. Mi consulta es si alguien sabe cual es el valor de tension de entrada lo mas aproximadamente que tiene que ser para exitar el amplificador al maximo y la distorcion que tiene, tengo entendido que ronda mas o menos los 0,05% pero no estoy seguro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pauljunior

buenas noches señores del foro tengo una pequeña pregunta para ustedes... estoy armando este amplificador y tengo una duda:
tengo la tarjeta zener de 500w estereo que subio el amigo yiroshi. un tranfo de -80vdc+80vdc  13amp  8 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento, mi pregunta es:¿sera que puedo colocar 4 transistores 2sc3858 en un canal y los otros 4 2sa1494 en el otro canal?... o ¿es necesario colocar 2 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento por canal?.....
tengo otra duda: tengo pensado agregarle 2 transistores mas a la tarjeta osea 5+ y 5- ¿como haria su respectiva conexion? o ..¿tengo q agregar 2transistores mas para formar las parejas de a dos... para q queden 6 transistores por canal...? gracias por su pronta respuesta saludos...


----------



## jose31

pauljunior dijo:


> buenas noches señores del foro tengo una pequeña pregunta para ustedes... estoy armando este amplificador y tengo una duda:
> tengo la tarjeta zener de 500w estereo que subio el amigo yiroshi. un tranfo de -80vdc+80vdc  13amp  8 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento, mi pregunta es:¿sera que puedo colocar 4 transistores 2sc3858 en un canal y los otros 4 2sa1494 en el otro canal?... o ¿es necesario colocar 2 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento por canal?.....
> tengo otra duda: tengo pensado agregarle 2 transistores mas a la tarjeta osea 5+ y 5- ¿como haria su respectiva conexion? o ..¿tengo q agregar 2transistores mas para formar las parejas de a dos... para q queden 6 transistores por canal...? gracias por su pronta respuesta saludos...



te digo algo si es la targeta complementaria donde un canal trabaja con dos 3858 y su complemento o sea dos 1943  si es posible pero si es cuasicomplementaria solo trabajan por un canal los cuatro 3858 y de adicionarle dos transistores mas si se puede en los pcb que subio el amigo yiroshi explica bien como es el montaje de las dos formas miralos y saldras de dudas


----------



## pauljunior

gracias amigo por su respuesta jose31


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos aquí les dejo unas fotos del nuevo PCB que diseñé para el amplificador sp1500 pero para transistores 5200/1943. posee cuatro transistores por canal con +/-80 vdc el sonido es genial, le coloque dos subwoofers de 15" 1200w y retumba duro. Diseñé el PCB manualmente, así que no puedo pasarselos ahorita mismo pero lo pasaré a PCB wizard prontamente para subirlo acá al foro para que el que esté interesado. las fotos salieron algo borrosas puesto que las tome con un celular, disculpen esa... saludos


----------



## SAYTRONIC

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos aquí les dejo unas fotos del nuevo PCB que diseñé para el amplificador sp1500 pero para transistores 5200/1943. posee cuatro transistores por canal con +/-80 vdc el sonido es genial, le coloque dos subwoofers de 15" 1200w y retumba duro. Diseñé el PCB manualmente, así que no puedo pasarselos ahorita mismo pero lo pasaré a PCB wizard prontamente para subirlo acá al foro para que el que esté interesado. las fotos salieron algo borrosas puesto que las tome con un celular, disculpen esa... saludos





Buen día moonwalker, magnifico aporte de la SP, el diseño del PCB esta fenomenal con tal solo subir el borrador del PCB y el diagrama sería un gran aporte, gracias por compartir su trabajo moonwalker.


----------



## moonwalker

hola saytronic, gracias por la salutación, bueno entonces tambien pordría ser una manera de escanear el pcb y subirlo aca al foro junto con su diagrama, lo que se tiene que tener cuidado es con las dimensiones pero de todas maneras yo ten go pensado pasarlo a PCBwizard para que se guien mejor... saludos


----------



## david2009

moonwalker
 yo quiero armar este amplificador  lo que mandaste no  tenes el circuito como para armarlo ya que a vos te anduvo bien .. diagrama pcb


----------



## moonwalker

hola david, ya este amplificadfor he tenido la oportunidad de construir dos veces este amplificador sp1500 de spain, y relkamente me encanta, la primera version de pcb lo hice en base al transistor c3858 y complemento ahor este nuevo diseño al 1943 y complemento, ya en esta semana hago el PCB de este ultimo que pides y lo tengan acá en el foro... saludos


----------



## CHUWAKA

muy bueno,se agradece esperamos verlo pronto.


----------



## pauljunior

buenas noches... estoy armando el amplificador zener 500w,pero eh presentado algunas fallas al momento de la medicion de voltaje.eh leido gran parte del foro y eh tomado apuntes de como medir los voltaje correctos  que deben de haber en cada componente y estoy haciendo todo paso a paso... aca les dejo un archivo con todas las fotos de las medidas de voltaje que eh echo. analizen por favor ya que ustedes tienen mas conocimiento que yo acerca del tema, en que esta mal y que no.
tambien les dejo el archivo del amplificador que estoy armando..cortesia del amigo yiroshi.
gracias por su atencion y deseo tener prontas respuestas gracias.
espero no infringir las normas del foro gracias. saludos


----------



## eleccortez

esa tarjeta del amigo shiroyi funciona bien , no sabe presentar problemas  si los TR son originales tanto los de salida .
como los tr diferenciales .
le conectaste señal de audio ?  tenes dc en salida de parlantes ? .


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos, lo prometido es deuda y la paciencia una virtud teologal, aqui esta el PCB de la etapa SPAIN SP1500 de la tarjeta que había expuesto acá en el foro en la pagina anterior. yendo al grano, les aclaro lo siguiente: los puentes denominados J1, J2 y J3 van por encima del PCB los marcados por JX van por debajo del pcb. you usé un alambre calibre 18 y lo doble cuidadosamente y soldé, bueno ya ustedes sabrán como lo podrían hacer... respecto a los transistores de potencia 5200 y complemento, no tenía las medidas en el programa PCB wizard por lo que puse un terminal de tres pines que mas o menos se aproxima a las medidas de dichos transistores... otro acotación es que los drivers que usé son los mismos 5200 y complemento, lo que pasa es que estos me salen aun mas baratos que los propios mje15xx que usa el esquema original expuesto por oscar monsalvo... bueno aqui se los adjuntos, deben de tener el programa PCB wizard para que lo puedan abrir...no está de más decirles que comparen el PCB con el plano electrónico de sp1500 para ver si si hay algun error o algo que haya faltado... disculpen la demora, cualquier duda o sugerencia. hágamela saber, Dios les bendiga..


----------



## YIROSHI

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola chicos, lo prometido es deuda y la paciencia una virtud teologal, aqui esta el PCB de la etapa SPAIN SP1500 de la tarjeta que había expuesto acá en el foro en la pagina anterior. yendo al grano, les aclaro lo siguiente: los puentes denominados J1, J2 y J3 van por encima del PCB los marcados por JX van por debajo del pcb. you usé un alambre calibre 18 y lo doble cuidadosamente y soldé, bueno ya ustedes sabrán como lo podrían hacer... respecto a los transistores de potencia 5200 y complemento, no tenía las medidas en el programa PCB wizard por lo que puse un terminal de tres pines que mas o menos se aproxima a las medidas de dichos transistores... otro acotación es que los drivers que usé son los mismos 5200 y complemento, lo que pasa es que estos me salen aun mas baratos que los propios mje15xx que usa el esquema original expuesto por oscar monsalvo... bueno aqui se los adjuntos, deben de tener el programa PCB wizard para que lo puedan abrir...no está de más decirles que comparen el PCB con el plano electrónico de sp1500 para ver si si hay algun error o algo que haya faltado... disculpen la demora, cualquier duda o sugerencia. hágamela saber, Dios les bendiga..



Excelente aporte compañero moonwalker, estaban como perdidos no comapñero o era Yº_º jejeje, ese Power Amplifier anda a maravilla muchas gracias por compartirla

Saludos compañero.


----------



## SERGIOD

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola chicos, lo prometido es deuda y la paciencia una virtud teologal, aqui esta el PCB de la etapa SPAIN SP1500 de la tarjeta que había expuesto acá en el foro en la pagina anterior. yendo al grano, les aclaro lo siguiente: los puentes denominados J1, J2 y J3 van por encima del PCB los marcados por JX van por debajo del pcb. you usé un alambre calibre 18 y lo doble cuidadosamente y soldé, bueno ya ustedes sabrán como lo podrían hacer... respecto a los transistores de potencia 5200 y complemento, no tenía las medidas en el programa PCB wizard por lo que puse un terminal de tres pines que mas o menos se aproxima a las medidas de dichos transistores... otro acotación es que los drivers que usé son los mismos 5200 y complemento, lo que pasa es que estos me salen aun mas baratos que los propios mje15xx que usa el esquema original expuesto por oscar monsalvo... bueno aqui se los adjuntos, deben de tener el programa PCB wizard para que lo puedan abrir...no está de más decirles que comparen el PCB con el plano electrónico de sp1500 para ver si si hay algun error o algo que haya faltado... disculpen la demora, cualquier duda o sugerencia. hágamela saber, Dios les bendiga..


Genial gracias excelente aporte y en pcb wizard  ,


----------



## moonwalker

bueno gracias por la buena acogida, si este SP1500 de spain le hice una prueba con un subwoofer mas su crossover activo y realmente el techo de mi casa vibra como como un terromoto jajajaj saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

moonwalker dijo:


> bueno gracias por la buena acogida, si este SP1500 de spain le hice una prueba con un subwoofer mas su crossover activo y realmente el techo de mi casa vibra como como un terromoto jajajaj saludos



El parlante que usas de que impedancia y potencia es


----------



## david2009

con cuanto lo alimentas?


----------



## moonwalker

bueno este amplificador lo tengo ahora mismo con +/- 80 voltios, el parlante que uso es uno marca MTE de 15 pulgadas 1200 watts con caja Cerwin Vega, pero de pana suena expectacular.. el crossover es uno sencillo el de pablin pronto construire uno mejor  de la pagina de Rod Elliot... lo tengo mas o menos cortado en 100 Hz con opcion a 150 Hz... saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

pauljunior dijo:


> buenas noches... estoy armando el amplificador zener 500w,pero eh presentado algunas fallas al momento de la medicion de voltaje.eh leido gran parte del foro y eh tomado apuntes de como medir los voltaje correctos  que deben de haber en cada componente y estoy haciendo todo paso a paso... aca les dejo un archivo con todas las fotos de las medidas de voltaje que eh echo. analizen por favor ya que ustedes tienen mas conocimiento que yo acerca del tema, en que esta mal y que no.
> tambien les dejo el archivo del amplificador que estoy armando..cortesia del amigo yiroshi.
> gracias por su atencion y deseo tener prontas respuestas gracias.
> espero no infringir las normas del foro gracias. saludos



Compañero pauljunior con gusto te colaboro bueno para empezar antes deviste realizar un solo canal o Zener Monofonica, porque hasta ahora estas comenzando a armar potencias y una Stereo si no se tiene conocimientos de potencias las fallas son doblemente el amplificador funciona a maravilla es una version algo vieja, creo que fue una de las primeras que subi pero segun vi las fotos y tus mediciones tienes varios lios, primero un corto en los A1015 la falla mas comun, primero se presenta porque no cepillaste tu placa con tiner despues de soldarla y secarla, cuando quedan restos de soldadura o alguna  impureza hacen contacto entre los transistores, entre las pistas y de ahi se presentan voltajes DC en la salida del parlanteantes de conectar la fuente de voltaje, se debe revisar muchas veces que no hayan cortos en las pistas es desir que se toquen entre si algunas pistas que no correspondan al diseño, que los componentes esten en su lugar como lo indica la mascara de componentes, porque a simple vista tienes un transistor C2229 del  canal derecho mal puesto, porque este transistor se conecta al emisor de la resistencia de 33K y esta resistencia esta conectada es al colector, a cualquiera le puede pasar compañero  desde ahi comienza tu problema, en una foto no se veo tambien que hay un pequeño alambre en la entrada del amplificador que toca la GND pilas con hacer cortos asi eso es un corto grave y quema los diferenciales inmediatamente, no alcanzo a ver bien los diodos rectificadores pero revisa que esten muy bien conectados tal como van en la mascara de componentes, el amplificador funciona muy bien, revisa muy bien lo que  te comento y veras que te va a funcionar a maravilla, que con gusto en los problemas que se te presenten te hecho una mano



Saludos compañero.


----------



## pauljunior

buenas noches a todos los compañeros del foro.
gracias amigo yiroshi por su respuesta y aclaraciones.no habia notado lo del c2229 uff un gran error que pronto corregire... lo del alambre en la entrada ps es una conexion de entrada a masa ps para las respectivas mediciones, pues ahy esta desconectado. y lo de la limpieza algo que tambien debo corregir, de verdad gracias muchas gracias y se que con su aporte y respuesta se que solucionare todo,de verdad gracias compañero...
y gracias a todos los del foro saludos pronto subire fotos ya armado el amplificador.. lo voy a armar con 8 transistores en frecuencias medias. con tres cajas linea ray que mande hacer con parlantes de 8 pulgadas  y estoy armando la pioner para utilizarla en frecuenzas bajas con 2 cajas de presion y parlantes avc de 1000wtt.. aspiro armar una qsc pero cuando tenga mas conocimientos de los amplificadores..gracias y saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Fredy.
> Para conectar en puente dos amplificadores lo más simple es usar una señal balanceada. Si tenés una consola que te de esa salida, la señal positiva va a uno de los amplificadores y la negativa al otro. Si no, acá te mando un diagrama de un circuito muy simple para balancear una señal. Usa un TL072 (podés poner el opamp que más te guste, claro). Las resistencias que hay a la salida de cada operacional son de 220 ohms, están sólo para desacoplar el cable de la salida del operacional. No son imprescindibles, pero sí útiles. Ah, si querés un gran dibujante, andá a preguntarle a Picasso cómo se conecta esto. Lo mío no llega a tanto. Jajaja.
> Las salidas de los amplificador de potencia se conectan como está en el diagrama (las dos positivas a los bornes del parlante). Eso sí, tenés en cuenta que al conectarlo en puente cada amplificador "ve" la mitad de la impedancia del parlante. Si es de 8, cada uno "ve" 4 ohms. Con 4, 2 ohms; y con 2... ni lo intentes.
> Saludos y espero que te sirva.



Disculpa cacho, este circuito en la entrada se pondria una señal monofonica y la "salida +" a la entrada positiva del amplificador 1 y la "señal -" a la entrada positiva del amplificador 2, pero el GND de la entrada de estas dos placas se unifica???

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpa cacho, este circuito en la entrada se pondria una señal monofonica y la "salida +" a la entrada positiva del amplificador 1 y la "señal -" a la entrada positiva del amplificador 2, *pero el GND de la entrada de estas dos placas se unifica*???
> 
> SALUDOS!!



Sip, las tierras van unidas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo, pero tengo otra duda que no es respecto a la configuracion bridge.
Tengo este diagrama (adjunto abajo) de un amplificador que se supondria da 1200w a 2Ω / 600w a 4Ω / 300w a 8Ω.
Si este amplifiacador lo pusiera en bridge me daria 2400w a 4Ω / 1200w a 8Ω / 600w a 16Ω no???

 La duda es: alguien ve el diagrama fiable??? asi que me de la potencia por placa (ya con 2 placas seria la potencia bridge).

Le saque los datos de alimentacion asi:

V= √(Wrms*2*R)         
V=√(1200*2*2)         
V=√(4800)                  
V= ±69.2v               

I= V/R
I= 69/2
I= 34.6 Amperes pico
I= 17.3 Amperes continuos

W= Vca² / R
W= 49vca / 2
W= 2,401 / 2
W= 1200W / 2Ω
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## idperez

hola muchachos les tengo una consulta. con cual amplificador puede este inversor? sera que puede con el monofonico "zener" de 125w.


----------



## zopilote

idperez dijo:


> hola muchachos les tengo una consulta. con cual amplificador puede este inversor? sera que puede con el monofonico "zener" de 125w.
> 
> [/ATTACH]



La pregunta hace mucho gasto, primero en el inversor, este solo te elevara de 12V a 220V ó 110V(300W), de alli tienes que conectar un transformador y del transformador va el amplificador zener, es mucho camino para alimentar tu amplificador. Lo más sensato es seguir los pasos de Luciperro, el no tiene un inversor de DC-AC, sino un DC-DC.
 En otras palabras coge el smps del foro, lo construyes o el de luciperro (que se me perdio) y listo, tienes tu zener como deberia ser alimentado por bateria y será estereo.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos a todos hace ya un tiempo que no entraba al foro y esta vez lo hago por que necesito aclarar algunas dudas con respecto al amplificador spain 3000,el cual arme hace unos meses y hasta ahora me habia funcionado perfecto. El dia de hoy lo instale y aunque suena bien de pronto produce,cuando esta a bajo volumen un golpe como si chocaran dos cables o como cuando hay una pieza floja y al moverla produce ese golpe he revisado todos los transistores y estan bien y lo otro que quisiera me ayudaran a despejar es que si este tipo de amplificador funcionaria bien con una fuente dobladora de tension,ya que quiero aumentarle el voltage a +-95v dc,pero no tengo otro transformador y quisiera hacerlo con el que le coloque .


----------



## idperez

muchas gracias por tu respuesta zopilote


----------



## moonwalker

alcides fijate en el estado de los condensadores  en la mayorias de los casos, los obviamos..


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos moonwalker y gracias por responder te comento que el dia de hoy habia pensado revisar los condenzadores  por que recorde que una vez repare un amplificador con una falla igual y era un condenzador aunque era un amplificador viejo,pero nunca se sabe algunas veces hasta los respuestos nuevos salen chinbos tanto que tube que conseguir atravez de un amigo los condenzadores de la fuente de la spain 3000 en caracas por que aqui en cumana no los conseguia de buena calidad.


----------



## moonwalker

hola alcides, si tienes razon en Caracas es donde se encuentran gran variedad de componentes y marcas de fabricantes,.. en ocasiones, los sintomas como los que tu describes se debe a un condensador  y siempre en la mayoria de los casos, nosostros no los tomamo en cuenta ya que fisicamente se ven bien pero internamente la historia es otra, asi que para que te asegures bien, revisa y cambia condensadores... hablamos brother..



otra cosa alcides, cuando dices que vas a doblar la tension con el mismo transformador, significa que vas a tomar uno de los extremos AC y colocaras un diodo en directa para vcc + y uno en reversa para vcc- y el otro extremo de AC para el punto medio de los condensadores?? es una de las unicas maneras mas sencilla  para doblar el voltaje, el problema es que este tipo de conexion para alimentar un amplificador de potencia no es nada conveniente, ya que asi como doblas el voltaje de alimentacion, asi tambien se divide la corriente de suministro hacia al amplificador lo cual no es nada conveniente.. lo mejor es tener su transformador con su derivación central,.. asi que no te aconsejo para nada ese tipo de fuente dobladora de tensión. esta se usa para circuitos mucho mas pequeños como preamplificadores y pequeñas etapas de amplificación y otros circuitos con mucho menos eixgencia de corriente..


----------



## alcides alvarez

Gracias por el consejo amigo,tambien he pensado en usar un transformador que tengo de 90-0-90 ac,pero que al rectificarlo me quedaria entre +- 105 a 115 dc y he leido algunas partes del foro donde no recomiendan tanto voltage para los 2sc5200 y complementario,pero una vez estuve revisando un amplificador de la marca audiopipe y en los colectores de los 2sc5200 tenian  +/-110v dc y su sonido era bueno ahora no entiendo por que algunos dicen que estos transistores no aguantan dicho voltage,ya que incluso en algunos modelos llegan a superar los +/-140v dc. Entonces la idea que tengo es colocar una resistencia de 270 ohm en serie en la linea que lleva dc+ y otra en la dc - hacia el driver y con esto disminuir el voltage que llega a los transistores mas pequeños y claro tambien disminuir el riesgo de daño. Que dices de eso?funcionaria?


----------



## aldemarar

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo amigo,tambien he pensado en usar un transformador que tengo de 90-0-90 ac,pero que al rectificarlo me quedaria entre +- 105 a 115 dc y he leido algunas partes del foro donde no recomiendan tanto voltage para los 2sc5200 y complementario,pero una vez estuve revisando un amplificador de la marca audiopipe y en los colectores de los 2sc5200 tenian  +/-110v dc y su sonido era bueno ahora no entiendo por que algunos dicen que estos transistores no aguantan dicho voltage,ya que incluso en algunos modelos llegan a superar los +/-140v dc. Entonces la idea que tengo es colocar una resistencia de 270 ohm en serie en la linea que lleva dc+ y otra en la dc - hacia el driver y con esto disminuir el voltage que llega a los transistores mas pequeños y claro tambien disminuir el riesgo de daño. Que dices de eso?funcionaria?



compañero el transistor 2sc5200 si aguanta ese voltage siempre y cuando sea original,porque si no es asi  vas a destruirlos


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo amigo,tambien he pensado en usar un _*transformador que tengo de 90-0-90 ac,pero que al rectificarlo me quedaria entre +- 105 a 115 *_dc y he leido algunas partes del foro . . . .




¿ Como sacas esa cuenta ?, a mi me da bastante distinto.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como sacas esa cuenta ?, a mi me da bastante distinto.



Saludos fogonazo, la verdad no soy bueno con eso de sacar cuentas. Esa cuenta la sacaron en este foro,no recuerdo pero creo que el resultado del carculo era 112v dc  al ser rectificado los 90v ac .





aldemarar dijo:


> compañero el transistor 2sc5200 si aguanta ese voltage siempre y cuando sea original,porque si no es asi  vas a destruirlos



Que tal aldemarar,gracias por terminar de sacarme de esa duda,pero mi otra duda es si seria necesario colocar 8 transistores por rama para que aguanten ese voltage,sin presentar problemas,ya que el circuito de la spain3000 que arme solo lleva 3 por rama saludos y disculpen tanta molestias


----------



## Fogonazo

La forma de conocer la tensión de corriente continua de una alterna es:

Vcc = Vca * √2

En tu caso:

90-0-90Vca = 180Vca

Vcc = 180Vca * 1.4142 = *254.5 Vcc*

*254.5 Vcc* / 2 (Ramas) *= ± 127 Vcc* seguramente un poco menos por los diodos y algo de caída del transformador, pero no menos de *± 120 Vcc*, así que mucho cuidado con los transistores que vallas a emplear.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Gracias por el dato pondre en practica esa informacion


----------



## gisandrz

Despues de casi cuatro años de haber construido el amplificador cuasicomplemntario de 200w de Ladelec, voy a construir el mismo amplificador pero esta vez en modo complementario. Aunque solo es para variar un poco, ya que este amplificador es muy fiel, nunca me hizo quedar mal.


----------



## fer716

voy a construir un amplificador con la tarjeta mejorada de ladelec .  una que mejoraron algunos compañeros del foro . me ha dado una lata el transformador que es un poco grande y pesado . creo que pesa como 20 kilos . y no encuentro que ponerle de patas o de agarraderas a la caja ...  ahora que consiga la camara subo unas fotos


----------



## gisandrz

Es correcto amigo Fer, yo tambien voy a armar la complementaria modificada, ya que he conseguido mas de una versión de este mismo amplificador, por ejemplo el que publicó el paisano Oscar Monsalvo, el de Yiroshi e inclusive el que aparece en la pagina de construyasuvideorockola. Todos tienen las mismas similitudes de componentes, a no ser por los valores de algunas resistecias. Pero todos estan debidamente probados y funcionando.


----------



## SKYFALL

fer716 dijo:


> voy a construir un amplificador con la tarjeta mejorada de ladelec .  una que mejoraron algunos compañeros del foro . me ha dado una lata el transformador que es un poco grande y pesado . creo que pesa como 20 kilos . y no encuentro que ponerle de patas o de agarraderas a la caja ...  ahora que consiga la camara subo unas fotos



Puedes construirle una SMPS al amplificador en vez del tipico transformador con nucleo de hierro para alivianar la carga.


----------



## fer716

buenas ... pero resulta que ya tengo casi todo hecho y aun no se hacer las smps . un poco arcaico con ese transfor ..pero bueno ..  
subo unas imagenes , cuando termine las tarjetas de salida las subo tambien ..


----------



## gisandrz

Que buen chasis Fer716, lo mandaste a construir a tu gusto o ya lo venden asi.


----------



## fer716

hola gisandrz ..  la caja la mande hacer y los agujeros para los componentes  son hechos mios . pero quedo como muy delgada para el peso del transfor . aun no encuentro que ponerle para transportarla .


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos a todos desde hace algun tiempo tengo muchisimas interrogantes,pero en especial una que trata de que todos o casi todos los amplificadores que encuentro en el foro que por cierto son muy buenos ya que me consta por que he armados varios de ellos,pero noto que usan un monton de transistores de potencia para poder trabajar a dos ohm(2 Ω ) y entonces como un amplificador para automovil trabaja incluso a 1Ω con apenas dos transistores  de potencia y con voltages tan insignificantes como +/- 24v dc y que en casi la mayoria de ellos usan los populares nte36 y nte 37 o d998 y b 778. Quisas me consideren ignorante,pero creo que el que no pregunta cuando tiene dudas,jamas aprendera. Espero que los muchos ingenieros y tecnicos que estan en el foro,  puedan aclarar un poco este detallito que estoy seguro que muchos de los que queremos armar un sonido se aflije  al ver el dinerar que debe gastar para tener un ampli de apenas 300w continuos


----------



## mark7612

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos a todos desde hace algun tiempo tengo muchisimas interrogantes,pero en especial una que trata de que todos o casi todos los amplificadores que encuentro en el foro que por cierto son muy buenos ya que me consta por que he armados varios de ellos,pero noto que usan un monton de transistores de potencia para poder trabajar a dos ohm(2 Ω ) y entonces como un amplificador para automovil trabaja incluso a 1Ω con apenas dos transistores  de potencia y con voltages tan insignificantes como +/- 24v dc y que en casi la mayoria de ellos usan los populares nte36 y nte 37 o d998 y b 778. Quisas me consideren ignorante,pero creo que el que no pregunta cuando tiene dudas,jamas aprendera. Espero que los muchos ingenieros y tecnicos que estan en el foro,  puedan aclarar un poco este detallito que estoy seguro que muchos de los que queremos armar un sonido se aflije  al ver el dinerar que debe gastar para tener un ampli de apenas 300w continuos



mira amigo alcides  bien los transistores  D998 tiene un voltaje max en su  colector  a emisor  de 120v   y su potencia max de disipación en watts es de 80 watts   entonces si uno alimenta un transistor con un voltaje de 24v  la potencia que disipara un transistor es +- 15 a 20 watts .
por lo que trabaja hasta 1 Ω y si trabajara a 60V  cada transistor ya disipara una potencia de 35 a 40watts y ya no trabajaría a 1 sino  4Ω en conclusión  los amplificadores para automóviles no pasan de 100wats de rms


----------



## alcides alvarez

mark7612 dijo:


> mira amigo alcides  bien los transistores  D998 tiene un voltaje max en su  colector  a emisor  de 120v   y su potencia max de disipación en watts es de 80 watts   entonces si uno alimenta un transistor con un voltaje de 24v  la potencia que disipara un transistor es +- 15 a 20 watts .
> por lo que trabaja hasta 1 Ω y si trabajara a 60V  cada transistor ya disipara una potencia de 35 a 40watts y ya no trabajaría a 1 sino  4Ω en conclusión  los amplificadores para automóviles no pasan de 100wats de rms



Seve que conoces del tema gracias por aclararme esa duda con esto debo entender que definitivamente es necesario gastar un poco mas para tener algo de calidad,lo malo es que en mi pais recien devaluaron la moneda y los transistores de potencia que mas uso en los amplificadores son los 2sc5200 y complementario que ahora estan por las nuves.Recien arme un canal de la spain1500 y ahora comense el otro canal que posiblemente termine mañana  y gracias a dios tengo algunos transistores que habia comprado antes de la devaluacion asi que esta vez no me sera dificil realizar este amplificador que de porcierto suena muy bien apesar de haberlo probado con apenas +/-46 voltios. Nuevamante gracias y mucho exitos a todos .


----------



## gisandrz

Compañero Alcides, tuviste que hacer alguna modificación en los valores de algunos componentes para trabajar la SPAIN1500 a +/- 46 voltios, o quedó tal cual como la publicó nuestro amigo vallenato OSCAR MONSALVO.


----------



## alcides alvarez

gisandrz dijo:


> Compañero Alcides, tuviste que hacer alguna modificación en los valores de algunos componentes para trabajar la SPAIN1500 a +/- 46 voltios, o quedó tal cual como la publicó nuestro amigo vallenato OSCAR MONSALVO.



No fue necesario modificar nada y funciono de una perfecto ambos canales,pero creo que el pcb que imprimi,no fue el del ingeniero OSCAR MONSALVO. Si no me equivoco lo encuentras en este mismo tema pagina 67

Lo prove a 4 ohm y suena genial,aunque de mejor potencia la spain3000.

*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## Modultronic

Desde hace 4 años vengo fabricando este circuito y nunca he tenido problemas, les comparto el diagrama Original de mi Zener MDT 600W, cualquier inquietud con gusto le colaboro. 

Saludos.
MDT Modultronic.


----------



## gisandrz

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> Desde hace 4 años vengo fabricando este circuito y nunca he tenido problemas, les comparto el diagrama Original de mi Zener MDT 600W, cualquier inquietud con gusto le colaboro.
> 
> Saludos.
> MDT Modultronic.



Hola Modultronic, se ve muy interesante ese proyecto. Ya que lo has construido, que tal se desempeña el mismo.


----------



## Modultronic

gisandrz dijo:


> Hola Modultronic, se ve muy interesante ese proyecto. Ya que lo has construido, que tal se desempeña el mismo.


 _Amigo gisandrz, el desempeño es muy bueno, con las respectivas modificaciones su funcionamiento es muy estable, ármelo con confianza sale a la primera._[/SIZE] _Un saludo._[/SIZE] 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola  disculpe  que  sea  tan  fastidioso  pero  hay  que consultarle  alas  personas  que  tenga  experiencia   con  estos  proyecto  estuve observando  el  amplificador  crown 602 y   tiene un  parecido  a  este  circuito  quisiera   saber  cual  de  los  dos  tiene  mas  potencia  y  mas  calidad  discúlpeme,   me  parece  que  este  es  de  mas  potencia  de  acuerdo  a mis  cálculos   pero  como   el  señor  Modultronic los  ha  armado  el  me  puede tener la  repuesta  ami pregunta  y  si  otro  compañero  y me  puede dar  la respuesta   se  lo  agradecería


----------



## eleccortez

el 602 es un poco mas elaborado el circuito . y la potencia depende de los tr de salida y la fuente .


----------



## Modultronic

ELETRONICO dijo:


> hola disculpe que sea tan fastidioso pero hay que consultarle alas personas que tenga experiencia con estos proyecto estuve observando el amplificador crown 602 y tiene un parecido a este circuito quisiera saber cual de los dos tiene mas potencia y mas calidad discúlpeme, me parece que este es de mas potencia de acuerdo a mis cálculos pero como el señor Modultronic los ha armado el me puede tener la repuesta ami pregunta y si otro compañero y me puede dar la respuesta se lo agradecería


 _Amigo ELECTRONICO, el preguntar no es ser fastidioso es más bien saber preguntar, el amplificador Crown tiene más calidad de sonido, tanto del amplificador Zener Modificado y Crown se pueden obtener buenas potencias y similares, el amplificador Zener tiende a distorsionarse más a alto volumen su THD es mal alto, pero este tiene una gran ventaja sus componentes que lo conformar son económicos, su construcción es relativamente fácil, y puede trabajarlo constantemente sin tener recalentamientos, como lo suelen llamar por el Foro no lo deja tirado a uno en algún evento, si hasta ahora está comenzando a construir potencias o quiere incursionar en estas mismas, el amplificador zener es un buen comienzo para aprender de estos mismos, y así como le dice nuestro amigo eleccortez estas potencias no solo dependen de un solo factor para obtener una potencia eficaz.__[/SIZE]_ 
_Nota: Use un poco mas los signos de puntuacion asi se puede entender mejor las ideas principales._
_Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## moonwalker

hola chico aqui les adjuntos alguna fotitos de un amplificador zener super sencillo y pequeño con pre mixer de cuatro microfonos en construccion aun.. me gusta diseñar los pcb lo mas compacto posible para evitar los cables.. el pcb se los adjuntare pronto..



pronto les subiré el PCB colegas


----------



## moonwalker

hola aquí les adjunto este pequeño amplificador estéreo zener que construí en un solo pcb con  fuente de alimentación incluida.. lo condensadores están un poco ajados jajajajaj fue unos que puse a prueba... prontamente les adjuntaré el pcb... no incluí el filtro de salida RL puesto que lo iban a usar para parlantes mid-woofers y tweeter por lo tanto no lo ví tan necesario.. gracias por su atención.


----------



## edwindj

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos bueno yo tube la oportunidad de construir la spain 1500 y realmente es un amplificador con sonido hermoso mucho mejor para mi concepto que una zener, aqui les dejo las fotos de esta spain que construi hace algunos mese atras con pcb diferente al expuesto aca en el foro... +/-87 voltios con 4 transistores c3858 y a1494 por rama.. suena hermoso... aqui les dejo las fotos de la mitad de ese amplificador.... saludos


 

*B*uenas noches amigo*S* *¿ D*e cuantos ampers es tu transformador*, *cuantos filtros usaste *Y *de que capaci*DAD.*

*G*racias de antemano.


----------



## jlpua

fredy esneider valdes dijo:


> muchachos les envio el amplificador de ladalec
> 
> les mando el pcb
> 
> les mando la celigrafia
> 
> muchachos este amplificador viene con solo 2 transistores no le puse 4  , si lo quiere esteero hacer otro igual
> 
> les mando el diagrama
> 
> aqui les mando el amplificador de 200w en modo complementario disculpe los errores del pasado este si lo arme primero y lo puse a trabajar
> 
> amplificador con todos los componentes y pcb ampliado
> 
> el pcb
> 
> la seligrafia
> 
> otro a color
> 
> me disculpan  por alguna falla pero ami se sono muy bien, o me avisan  otro dia les mando el control  de tonos
> 
> amplificador todo
> 
> pcb
> 
> seligrafia
> 
> el anterior tiene muchos desperfectos , y el nuevo no , disculpan los errores



Compañero Fredy ud ya probo este PBC, que se ve muy bueno 
Agradecería su respuesta


----------



## jose31

fredy esneider valdes dijo:


> muchachos les envio el amplificador de ladalec
> 
> les mando el pcb
> 
> les mando la celigrafia
> 
> muchachos este amplificador viene con solo 2 transistores no le puse 4  , si lo quiere esteero hacer otro igual
> 
> les mando el diagrama
> 
> aqui les mando el amplificador de 200w en modo complementario disculpe los errores del pasado este si lo arme primero y lo puse a trabajar
> 
> amplificador con todos los componentes y pcb ampliado
> 
> el pcb
> 
> la seligrafia
> 
> otro a color
> 
> me disculpan  por alguna falla pero ami se sono muy bien, o me avisan  otro dia les mando el control  de tonos
> 
> amplificador todo
> 
> pcb
> 
> seligrafia
> 
> el anterior tiene muchos desperfectos , y el nuevo no , disculpan los errores



revisa el pcb  hay un transistor sin coneccion


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero fredy esneider valdes con respecto a la zener tu en el msj 43 hablas de puentear el bajo para que rinda mas ¿en donde hago el puente que dices para que tenga mas bajo? gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## eleccortez

puentearlo creo que se refiere a ponerlo en BTL .


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero usted se refiere a ponerlo en bridge


----------



## eleccortez

si a eso me refiero .


----------



## denis92

Hola hace un tiempo construí una potencia, me refiero al circuito de ladelec con transistores de salida 2sa3858 pero los que utilizo yo son los 2sc5200. Y ahora le cambie la etapa de salida.
El impreso esta bien, lo que hice es reemplazar todos los cables  y colocar los transistores de salida en una plaqueta. Mientras pruebo los driver sin la etapa de potencia funciona bien. Pero cuando conecto la misma se queman las resistencias de 33ohm.Alguien sabe que puede ser? Los transistores de potencia estan bien ya los he medido uno por uno. Saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Hola amigo. Yo también arme esa potencia hace un tiempo si te refieres al amplificador de 400. Creo que el problema esta en la conexión de los 2sc5200 en la rama negativa. Recuerda  que si es la versión cuasi complementario, las resistencias de 0,22 se conectan desde el emisor al negativo. pienso que el detalle debe estar allí.


----------



## denis92

Estuve viendo y las resistencias están bien en la rama negativa como en la positiva. Se los dejo por si ven algún detalle que se me esta escapando. Haciendo pruebas con la etapa de potencia conectada pero sin alimentación y se queman las resistencias de 150ohm de la rama negativa, en cuanto alimento la etapa de potencia se queman las de 33ohm y la juntura base-colector del tip41.Las resistencias en la placa están de 0.22ohm, me olvide de cambiarle el valor en el pcb. Un saludo compañeros!


----------



## alcides alvarez

denis92 dijo:


> Estuve viendo y las resistencias están bien en la rama negativa como en la positiva. Se los dejo por si ven algún detalle que se me esta escapando. Haciendo pruebas con la etapa de potencia conectada pero sin alimentación y se queman las resistencias de 150ohm de la rama negativa, en cuanto alimento la etapa de potencia se queman las de 33ohm y la juntura base-colector del tip41.Las resistencias en la placa están de 0.22ohm, me olvide de cambiarle el valor en el pcb. Un saludo compañeros!



Amigo debes estar conectando algo mal . El pcb que publicaste ,esta bien pero no entiendo por que te pasa lo que comentas . podrias publicar el driver,quisas el detalle esta allí.            Es este el que realizaste?


----------



## denis92

Si amigo es el que muestras, aqui muestro la pcb y la ubicación de los componentes. Les comento que me funciono, pero desde que pase los cables a la plaqueta cada vez que la conecto se queman la resistencia de 33 ohm y el tip 41. En el tip 41 la juntura que se pone en corto es la base-colector.
Saludos


----------



## jose31

denis92 dijo:


> Si amigo es el que muestras, aqui muestro la pcb y la ubicación de los componentes. Les comento que me funciono, pero desde que pase los cables a la plaqueta cada vez que la conecto se queman la resistencia de 33 ohm y el tip 41. En el tip 41 la juntura que se pone en corto es la base-colector.
> Saludos



denis revisa bien ahí veo que no tienes los diodos de la vías que va con la r10 de 33 ohmios y tienes dos jumper seguidos ahí y en la r13 creo que hay va el otro diodo revisa el esquemático y compara,si vez en el esquematico mira que la r13 va seguida de un diodo al tip 42 analiza bien


----------



## alcides alvarez

Muy cierto hermano colocaste puentes o jumper donde van dos diodos en serie con la resistencia (R10)  de 33Ω . Fijate en el esquema


----------



## denis92

Hola compañeros, les pido disculpas por no haber aclarado. En donde están los puentes que me indican están puestos los diodos en la placa. Antes tenia el amplificador en una caja de madera al pasarla a chapa y la etapa de potencia en plaqueta es donde viene este problema. Sin los transistores de potencia funciona bien, no tengo voltaje de continua en las salidas ni nada malo. Las quemaduras de resistencias de 33ohm y de junturas base-colector de tip 41 ocurren cuando conecto la placa de potencia con transistores. Me estoy fijando detalle por detalle pero todabia no se que puede ser. Gracias por su ayuda compañeros, voy a seguir trabajando buscando algun corto.


----------



## alcides alvarez

denis92 dijo:


> Hola compañeros, les pido disculpas por no haber aclarado. En donde están los puentes que me indican están puestos los diodos en la placa. Antes tenia el amplificador en una caja de madera al pasarla a chapa y la etapa de potencia en plaqueta es donde viene este problema. Sin los transistores de potencia funciona bien, no tengo voltaje de continua en las salidas ni nada malo. Las quemaduras de resistencias de 33ohm y de junturas base-colector de tip 41 ocurren cuando conecto la placa de potencia con transistores. Me estoy fijando detalle por detalle pero todabia no se que puede ser. Gracias por su ayuda compañeros, voy a seguir trabajando buscando algun corto.



 Deberias revisar bien los tr de potencia,ya que aveces no medimos de forma inversa los tr y allí es presisamente donde esta la fuga muchas veces. Mide todos los tr de forma normar y de forma inversa.  Saludos y suerte ..


----------



## jose31

denis92 dijo:


> Hola compañeros, les pido disculpas por no haber aclarado. En donde están los puentes que me indican están puestos los diodos en la placa. Antes tenia el amplificador en una caja de madera al pasarla a chapa y la etapa de potencia en plaqueta es donde viene este problema. Sin los transistores de potencia funciona bien, no tengo voltaje de continua en las salidas ni nada malo. Las quemaduras de resistencias de 33ohm y de junturas base-colector de tip 41 ocurren cuando conecto la placa de potencia con transistores. Me estoy fijando detalle por detalle pero todabia no se que puede ser. Gracias por su ayuda compañeros, voy a seguir trabajando buscando algun corto.



empecemos de cero,revisa tu fuente si esta simétricamente los voltajes parejos,prueba tu amplificador con una serie o bombilla de 60 0 100 vatios para evitar quese queme algun componente,mira si tu amplificador es cuasi complementario osea ,si trabaja con 3858 o 5200,o si es complementario,osea que trabaja con ambos negativo y positivo,revisa tus componentes filtros,resistencias,mide las resistencias si están midiendo bien,revisa tu conexión de transistores,las bases,los colectores y los emisores,compara con el diagrama todo normal de pronto se te esta pasando algo y no lo estas viendo y has lo que dice alcides alvarez revisa tus tr de potencia ,prueba con dos tr midelos bien y prueba ha ver como te va


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigos. Alguien sabe donde encontrar esto: quisiera saber el valor  de esas resistencias y si alguien tiene el pcb  me encantaría armarlo.


----------



## Tacatomon

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos amigos. Alguien sabe donde encontrar esto: quisiera saber el valor  de esas resistencias y si alguien tiene el pcb  me encantaría armarlo.



Eso que necesitas, yo lo recorto al soldar las resistencias...


----------



## nuk

alcidez esas R's son solo jumper, puentes. _(sobrantes de las patitas de resistencias)_
si el caso es que quieres usar esos jumper que tienen forma de resistencia... no sabría 
decirte donde encontrarlas

saludos !


----------



## alcides alvarez

Haa,entiendo:cabezon::cabezon: . Pensaba que eran resistencias que había que carcular. Mil gracias amigos


----------



## pauljunior

buenas tardes compañeros del foro,tengo tiempo sin reportar sintonia aca en el foro como decimos aca en colombia.tengo un pequeño problema con un amplificador zener cuasicomplementario.
este amplificador cuando lo conecto a la lampara seri enciende normalmente, le inyecto señal de audio y amplifica perfecto sus voltajes creo que estan bien,voltaje de fuente normal+18-18, medidas en los tip41 B 0.9 C 18.9 E O.4 TIP42  B 18,7 C 0.9 E 19.0 TIP42 B-0.4 C-18.2 E 0.0, salida es 0,voltaje de diferenciales EMISORES a733 0.4 VOLTAJE C2229 emisores 18.0,voltaje zener 16.4,voltaje transistores de potencia.
voltaje rama negativa C.0.0 B.18.1 E.18.6 voltaje rama positiva +B 4.0 +C 18.6 +E.0.0.
ahora el detalle es que cuando pruebo el amplificador sin la serie arranca perfecto pero en 5 segundos los transistores de potencia se calientan muy fuerte y me toca apagarlo.ya mire los transistores los medi estan buenos, no se que pasara me podrían ayudar amigos del foro se los agradeceré mucho....saludos y gracias ojala pronta respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

pauljunior dijo:


> buenas tardes compañeros del foro. . . .



¿ Ajustaste corriente de reposo ?


----------



## escamargoj

pauljunior dijo:


> buenas tardes compañeros del foro,tengo tiempo sin reportar sintonia aca en el foro como decimos aca en colombia.tengo un pequeño problema con un amplificador zener cuasicomplementario.



Amigo ya te verificastes tu serigrafia con el esquematico, siempre se pasan cosas muy pequeñas.


----------



## denis92

Hola compañeros del foro, estuve revisando el ampli después de tanto tiempo. Encontré un problema y solucione un canal. El problema estaba en el diseño de placa en donde van los transistores de potencia. El mismo era que había mal conectada una resistencia del emisor de un transistor a -V y va conectada a la salida. Las pruebas las realice después de ver un tutorial del foro sobre puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia donde explica como probarlas sin quemar nada poniendo una lámpara en serie. Con la lámpara en serie primero probé con 8w, luego con 40w hasta llegar a 100w. Pero hoy al conectar sin lámpara en serie en un canal se me volvió a quemar la juntura colector-emisor del tip 41, los transistores de la salida, la resistencia de 150 ohm que va entre la salida, la base + de los 2sc5200 y la resistencia de 33 ohm. Puede ser algún problema de los transistores 2sc5200? porque los medí uno por uno en inversa y las junturas estaban bien. Pero el problema fue cuando conecte sin la lámpara de 100w.Con la misma conectada funcionaba bien. Desde ya muchas gracias por el aporte y ayuda de ustedes. Voy a ir cambiando y volver a empezar con la lámpara de 8w. Saludos!


----------



## pauljunior

buenas tardes amigos del foro.saludos..eh compañero denis92 te comento que pase por el mismo problema tuyo... bueno eso me pasaba una vez que se me desconecto el cable de v+ de la tarjeta y no me habia dado cuenta y pues el tip41 se calento demaciado que se quemo y mas atras la resistencia de 33ohm y un transistor 5200.cuando cambie los componentes mi amplificador funciono perfecto ojo lo probe con la serie.. luego lo probe sin la lampara y la etapa de potencia se recalienta en menos de 3 segundos pero si amplifica...el señor fonogazo me dijo que ajustara la corriente de reposo.. bueno es parte esta en puesta en marcha de ajuste de potencias...y mides  la corriente de reposo que pasa por los transistores de potencia con el tester colocando las puntas en la resistencias de 0.470 o la que tengas ahy..eso si primero haces un puente de entrada a masa y sin parlantes a la salida y aplicas una formula de la ley de ohm...busca el post y te asesoras mas....


----------



## Yetrox

Comparto una buena calibración del Amplificador Zener de Ladelec, quizás a alguien le sea de utilidad, THD: 0.06% y W Out: 190W, Offset de 2mV


----------



## denis92

Hola que tal tanto tiempo, estuve trabajando con el ampli. Un canal me anda perfecto. Pero el otro, pues bueno. Ahí anda, levantando temperatura en transistores de salida. Tengo sobre las resistencia de 0.22ohm 450mv en una rama y en la otra rama 70mv.Me refiero al voltaje en las resistencias de emisor y colector en la salida. Me parece que viene por malos transistores o ajuste de bias, alguien sabe de donde puedo ajustar la corriente de bias en el circuito de ladelec con transistores 2sc5200. Desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes. Saludos


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros un cordial saludo para todos, tengo una pequeña inquietud con este circuito, serian tan amables de decirme que le puedo hacer a este circuito para que me resalte un poquito mas los agudos quiero armarlo con un pasa altos pero quisiera como eliminar un poquito mas los tonos bajos de esta tarjeta. gracias por la pronta colaboracion


----------



## magomac

Puedes cambiar el condensador de la entrada (2.2uf) por uno mas chico.
empieza con uno de 1 uf y si aun tiene mucho peso,ponle uno de 0.47uf y vas probando.
tambien podrias probar lo mismo en serie con la entrada sin quitar nada.

slds.


----------



## Fogonazo

denis92 dijo:


> Hola que tal tanto tiempo, estuve trabajando con el ampli. Un canal me anda perfecto. Pero el otro, pues bueno. Ahí anda, levantando temperatura en transistores de salida. Tengo sobre las resistencia de *0.22ohm 450mv* en una rama y en la otra rama 70mv.Me refiero al voltaje en las resistencias de emisor y colector en la salida. Me parece que viene por malos transistores o ajuste de bias, alguien sabe de donde puedo ajustar la corriente de bias en el circuito de ladelec con transistores 2sc5200. Desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes. Saludos



Eso sería una corriente de unos 2A  

Lee este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Ver el archivo adjunto 855​
Suponiendo que armaste todo correctamente.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/

Verifica el valor de la resistencia de 33Ω, si es correcto, realiza un puente sobre *uno* de los diodos 1N4004 que se encuentran en serie y mide nuevamente. 
_____________________________________



dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros un cordial saludo para todos, tengo una pequeña inquietud con este circuito, serian tan amables de decirme que le puedo hacer a este circuito para que me resalte un poquito mas los agudos quiero armarlo con un pasa altos pero quisiera como eliminar un poquito mas los tonos bajos de esta tarjeta. gracias por la pronta colaboracion



Eso se hace desde el crossover y  desde el amplificador


----------



## escamargoj

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros un cordial saludo para todos, tengo una pequeña inquietud con este circuito, serian tan amables de decirme que le puedo hacer a este circuito para que me resalte un poquito mas los agudos quiero armarlo con un pasa altos pero quisiera como eliminar un poquito mas los tonos bajos de esta tarjeta. gracias por la pronta colaboracion



Baja el condensador que tienes en la entrada por unos mas pequeños como de un 1uf y el condenso que tienes en la mitad de 100uf con la resistencia de 560 bajalo a 47uf espero que te resulte.





denis92 dijo:


> Hola que tal tanto tiempo, estuve trabajando con el ampli. Un canal me anda perfecto. Pero el otro, pues bueno. Ahí anda, levantando temperatura en transistores de salida. Tengo sobre las resistencia de 0.22ohm 450mv en una rama y en la otra rama 70mv.Me refiero al voltaje en las resistencias de emisor y colector en la salida. Me parece que viene por malos transistores o ajuste de bias, alguien sabe de donde puedo ajustar la corriente de bias en el circuito de ladelec con transistores 2sc5200. Desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes. Saludos



Amigo Denis92 si ya comparaste los dos canales y tienes todo igual deberian funcionarte de la misma manera pero como dices que tienes un canal que los tr te estan calentando puede ser que tienes los tr de mala calidad, pues esto es como una loteria con esos tr de mala calidad. Ahora también comparate muy bien la serigrafia de ambas tarjetas puede ser que tengas alguna cosilla por ahi de pistas.


----------



## jose31

hola como estan,estube haciendo este amplificador ,el spectrum de video rockola y me calienta mucho los transistores de potencia,y tiene buen sonido ,pero calienta mucho,alguien tiene la simulacion de este driver en multisim,lo alimente con +75/-75 a 15 amperios ,con dos bajos de marca jp de 1200 wattios y bobina de 4 pulgadas a 4 ohmios,ustedes me diran que esta pasando,subi este diagrama por que tiene parecido a la zener y pionner


----------



## Fogonazo

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estan,estube haciendo este amplificador ,el spectrum de video rockola y me calienta mucho los transistores de potencia,y tiene buen sonido ,pero calienta mucho,alguien tiene la simulacion de este driver en multisim,lo alimente con +75/-75 a 15 amperios ,con dos bajos de marca jp de 1200 wattios y bobina de 4 pulgadas a 4 ohmios,ustedes me diran que esta pasando,subi este diagrama por que tiene parecido a la zener y pionner



¿ Ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yo arme el spectrun de videorokola el expandible, y el calentamiento era normar. Le coloque 8tr 4 por rama para un amigo y actualmente lo tiene funcionando con cuatro bajos de 12" e incluso me dijo que dos de esos bajos,eran de carro,osea 4 ohm. El voltaje era de +-70 v dc.


----------



## jose31

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?



si segun lo que dice el diagrama si ,ahi estan los valores ,y esta igual,utilice los transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 ,dos driver con 8 transistores 4 negativos y 4 positivos en total 16 transistores para los dos driver





alcides alvarez dijo:


> Yo arme el spectrun de videorokola el expandible, y el calentamiento era normar. Le coloque 8tr 4 por rama para un amigo y actualmente lo tiene funcionando con cuatro bajos de 12" e incluso me dijo que dos de esos bajos,eran de carro,osea 4 ohm. El voltaje era de +-70 v dc.



hola alcidez como estas,otra duda que tengo si la red publica tiene que ver con el rendimiento del amplificador,por que le voltaje estaba en esa zona en 105 voltios y cuando le subia a los bajos se bajaba a 98 y el dueño los exigio de tal manera que le subio mucho a la frecuencia de los bajos y los daño ,al amplificador no le paso nada


----------



## victor6298

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estan,estube haciendo este amplificador ,el spectrum de video rockola y me calienta mucho los transistores de potencia,y tiene buen sonido ,pero calienta mucho,alguien tiene la simulacion de este driver en multisim,lo alimente con +75/-75 a 15 amperios ,con dos bajos de marca jp de 1200 wattios y bobina de 4 pulgadas a 4 ohmios,ustedes me diran que esta pasando,subi este diagrama por que tiene parecido a la zener y pionner


fijate en:
1-que los transistores de la etapa final sean originales y no esten cabreados o truchos o chimbos o etc.
2- lo mismo del punto 1 pero en los driver
yo arme ese a,amplificador y funciona de una sin ningun tipo de peros  y tienes que escucharlo como suena con 68volt 10amp y 10.000mf en la fuente (por rama) con 4 transistores en la etapa final,ese y la version de yiro, repito funcionan de una sin ningun tipo de ajuste, solo asegura el usar buenos componentes


----------



## jose31

mañana hare las pruebaaaas y a revisar que pasa y estare comentando


----------



## Yetrox

*jose31* Leíste la Nota que esta al final de la lista de materiales, claramente dice así:​ 

NOTA​"Si no consigues los transistores [/SIZE]2SC3858 o los 2SC2922, puede usar los 2SC5200, pero​ 
deberá bajar el voltaje del transformador a un máximo de 45+45 voltios AC"​ 

Esto quiere decir que el Voltaje debe ser de +/-63V a +/-65V DC, con +/-75V DC y con esos transistores es muy común que se calienten, este diseño necesita transistores finales mas robustos, disipador mas grande y su doble Fan para estéreo, viendo bien el diseño de la Spectrum le hace falta una pequeña calibración según la veo​


----------



## alcides alvarez

jose31 dijo:
			
		

> hola alcidez como estas,otra duda que tengo si la red publica tiene que ver con el rendimiento del amplificador,por que le voltaje estaba en esa zona en 105 voltios y cuando le subia a los bajos se bajaba a 98 y el dueño los exigio de tal manera que le subio mucho a la frecuencia de los bajos y los daño ,al amplificador no le paso nada



Si el voltaje en deficiente claro que afecta el desempeño. Otro detalle que también produce el calentamiento,es la variación de los volores  de las resistencias de 47Ω/5w y las de 22, allí lo explica .



Otra cosa con respecto a que se quemaron los bajos. La otra vez arme el mismo driver pero con menos tr. 6tr por rama y con +-60 v dc y me parecía según mi oído que sonaba mas potente y nose el por que,pero eso si calentaba un poco mas.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> *jose31* Leíste la Nota que esta al final de la lista de materiales, claramente dice así:​
> 
> NOTA​"Si no consigues los transistores [/SIZE]2SC3858 o los 2SC2922, puede usar los 2SC5200, pero​
> deberá bajar el voltaje del transformador a un máximo de 45+45 voltios AC"​
> 
> Esto quiere decir que el Voltaje debe ser de +/-63V a +/-65V DC, con +/-75V DC y con esos transistores es muy común que se calienten, este diseño necesita transistores finales mas robustos, disipador mas grande y su doble Fan para estéreo, viendo bien el diseño de la Spectrum le hace falta una pequeña calibración según la veo​[/size]


la he tratado de calibrar en la simulacion y no me da,las bias estan bien descuadradas,no se pero de que tiene su detalle lo tiene,me podrias colaborar yetrox en esohola yetrox aqui esta la simulacion me gustaria aplicarle mas voltaje y mas amperaje


----------



## victor6298

jose31 dijo:


> la he tratado de calibrar en la simulacion y no me da,las bias estan bien descuadradas,no se pero de que tiene su detalle lo tiene,me podrias colaborar yetrox en eso


saludos jose  como ya te comente ese amplificador  funciona muy bien sin ningun ajuste cuando yo lo estaba armando se me presentaron algunas dudas  y el sr. yiroshime ayudo mucho con el; claro porque yo monte el clon que el subio y como te dije es elk mismo de video rockolaaqui te subo un comprimido con la informacion del circuito y el comentario que yiro me hizo cuando tenia mis dudas ; te comento que video rockola tiene uno ampliable que es basicamente el spectrum tambien



aqui esta el pdf y el comentario


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> la he tratado de calibrar en la simulacion y no me da,las bias estan bien descuadradas,no se pero de que tiene su detalle lo tiene,me podrias colaborar yetrox en eso


 


@jose31 Claro hay que hacerle su buena calibración, algunos se conforman con que funcione y ya , en mi caso siempre trato de sacarle el mejor provecho a todo diseño, aplicándole su voltaje y corriente correcto según transistores finales, teniendo muy en cuenta que tipo de configuración tiene el diseño, calibrar un buen THD eso es muy importante, también que su Offset este en un buen rango, sus bias que estén bien calibraditas algo que en el circuito real se debe realizar muy bien.

Sube el archivo de tu simulación editas el comentario _#*1368*_ y adjuntas ojala en Multisim 12, y te ayudo en que le saques un buen provecho a ese Spectrum


"OK @jose31" Reviso muy bien  la simulación que subiste, le di un vistazo y por lo que veo tienes conectado mal el generador, así como lo tienes solo se conecta cuando la entrada es balanceada, bueno cuando tenga trabajando a toda maquina la subo en su respectivo tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-spectrum-250w-pcb-76665/


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> la he tratado de calibrar en la simulacion y no me da,las bias estan bien descuadradas,no se pero de que tiene su detalle lo tiene,me podrias colaborar yetrox en esohola yetrox aqui esta la simulacion me gustaria aplicarle mas voltaje y mas amperaje


 

jose31 Primero como te comente está mal conectado el Generador, segundo estas simulando el Spectrum en complementario algo que no es tan ideal, así como también te comente hay que calibrarlo dependiendo su configuración, las mediciones de este amplificador que se indica en la web "CSVR.com" son para amplificador cuasicomplementario no para complementario, por eso vez mal o al revez los valores de las bias, eso si se deben tener muy en cuenta para cada configuración, pero aparte de ello habría que rediseñarlo para que funcione mejor en complementario, iba a realizar la simulación en cuasi pero ya alguien la había subido aquí _#*49*_ que me imagino que es la misma simulación que subiste, pero solo cambiaste la configuración en complementario, este diseño es más para cuasicomplementario así que no seria muy viable para complementario, es un buen diseño para frecuencia baja lo que lo hace muy estable al ser Cuasi, al convertirlo en un complementario a mi parecer se sobrecalentaría demasiado la etapa de salida sin un rediseño en los diferenciales , algo que la Zener si se puede configurar tanto para cuasi como para complementario con tan solo intercambiar de lugar un par de componentes, la simulación que copiaste de aquí _#*49*_ sus bias están muy mal, su offset casi es de 100mV, su potencia asi como esta es de 92W al conectar correctamente el generador, habria que calibrar muy bien primero la cuasi y luego ver si se puede hacer un buen diseño, a partir de este Spectrum para complementario pero no es tarea facil, porque solo cambiando la configuración Final no te va a funcionar como debe ser.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros. Quisiera hacerles una pregunta con respecto a este bichito,es que con tanta trampa que se encuentra uno,nunca se sabe si están bien acomodaditos estas bestias y para hacer un gasto,hay que estar seguro. La primera pregunta es por supuesto si tendrá algún error,aunque me parece que no,pero mejor estar seguro,la segunda ,la cual es una duda que hace un tiempo tengo dando vueltas en mi cerebro es si a este tipo de amplificador,se le podría agregar inyección o conmutación,como tienen otros amplificadores de configuraciones parecidas. mikl gracias desde ya


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> jose31 Primero como te comente está mal conectado el Generador, segundo estas simulando el Spectrum en complementario algo que no es tan ideal, así como también te comente hay que calibrarlo dependiendo su configuración, las mediciones de este amplificador que se indica en la web "CSVR.com" son para amplificador cuasicomplementario no para complementario, por eso vez mal o al revez los valores de las bias, eso si se deben tener muy en cuenta para cada configuración, pero aparte de ello habría que rediseñarlo para que funcione mejor en complementario, iba a realizar la simulación en cuasi pero ya alguien la había subido aquí _#*49*_ que me imagino que es la misma simulación que subiste, pero solo cambiaste la configuración en complementario, este diseño es más para cuasicomplementario así que no seria muy viable para complementario, es un buen diseño para frecuencia baja lo que lo hace muy estable al ser Cuasi, al convertirlo en un complementario a mi parecer se sobrecalentaría demasiado la etapa de salida sin un rediseño en los diferenciales , algo que la Zener si se puede configurar tanto para cuasi como para complementario con tan solo intercambiar de lugar un par de componentes, la simulación que copiaste de aquí _#*49*_ sus bias están muy mal, su offset casi es de 100mV, su potencia asi como esta es de 92W al conectar correctamente el generador, habria que calibrar muy bien primero la cuasi y luego ver si se puede hacer un buen diseño, a partir de este Spectrum para complementario pero no es tarea facil, porque solo cambiando la configuración Final no te va a funcionar como debe ser.


ahora surge mi duda,si esta la versión complementaria y dice que es booster ampliable,por que suben un archivo que dice que puede dar 1500 vatios,entonces esa versión complementaria esta mal re diseñada para soportar tanto voltaje,entonces no me puedo fiar de ese driver para altas potencias,lo dejaría a un lado.hasta ver ,la simulación en versión complementaria y que sea fiable para voltajes de 80 en adelante,sera difícil calibrar ese driver en versión complementaria yetrox,gracias


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> ahora surge mi duda,si esta la versión complementaria y dice que es booster ampliable,por que suben un archivo que dice que puede dar 1500 vatios,entonces esa versión complementaria esta mal re diseñada para soportar tanto voltaje,entonces no me puedo fiar de ese driver para altas potencias,lo dejaría a un lado.hasta ver ,la simulación en versión complementaria y que sea fiable para voltajes de 80 en adelante,sera difícil calibrar ese driver en versión complementaria yetrox,gracias



jose31 No es difícil hacerlo complementario, lo que pasa es que si se basa mucho a la versión original cuasicomplementaria va a tener un sobrecalentamiento, por ello casi no es muy viable realizarla sin su respectiva calibración.

Bueno ya que deseas construir la Spectrum en versión complementaria, aquí la comparto para todos bien calibrada trabajando a toda maquina, las Bias en construcción Real deben marcar entre el Ánodo y GND del Diodo D5 entre 0.5V a 0.6V en la simulación esta en 0.5V así que no se asusten esto depende mucho del hFE de los diferenciales, entre el Cátodo y GND del Diodo D6 debe marcar 0.7V en la simulación esta en 0.7V, así que están muy bien calibradas las Bias para esta versión, su THD es muy bajo y lo mas importante su Offset esta en el mejor rango, que como esta la versión original en versión cuasi esta muy alto, aquí dejo algunas características de este versión: 

Fuente = ±75V DC a 6Amp.
Potencia W Out = 305W con 6 Transistores de Potencia.
THD = 0.03%
Offset = 7mV

Fuente comprendida para 210W es de ±63V a ±65V DC a 4Amp, para 305W es de ±70V a ±75V de 6Amp, el máximo de transistores es de 14 con una potencia de 700W con fuente de ±95V DC a 15Amp esto es solo para versión complementaria, si van a realizar la versión Cuasi-complementaria tengan en cuenta que hay que calibrar algunos detalles como el Offset, si van a instalar solo transistores 2SC5200 no debe superar un voltaje DC de ±65V para solo 4 transistores, de lo contrario alimentar este cuasi con mas Voltaje, mas corriente se sobrecalentaría y se quemaran los Finales, si usan otros transistores mas robustos podrán expandirlo pero su distorsión será mayor si no se hace su respectiva calibración para potencias altas. 

Recomendación si usan transistores TIP como los he dispuesto, van a obtener una distorsión bien pareja y relativamente baja, con otros transistores como los que dispone 
“CSVR.com” http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/ , va aumentar el THD a 0.07%, otro dato si van a colocar impulsores de mas voltaje y corriente, hay que ponerles buen disipador y estos tienden a darle un THD mas alto al driver.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> jose31 Que yo sepa la versión expandible de http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp5.php es Cuasi-complementaria, no he visto ninguna versión complementaria, hasta ahora que tu te has propuesto en hacerla.
> 
> No es difícil hacerlo complementario, lo que pasa es que si se basa mucho a la versión original cuasicomplementaria va a tener un sobrecalentamiento, por ello casi no es muy viable realizarla sin su respectiva calibración.
> 
> Bueno ya que deseas construir la Spectrum en versión complementaria, aquí la comparto para todos bien calibrada trabajando a toda maquina, las Bias en construcción Real deben marcar entre el Ánodo y GND del Diodo D5 entre 0.5V a 0.6V en la simulación esta en 0.5V así que no se asusten esto depende mucho del hFE de los diferenciales, entre el Cátodo y GND del Diodo D6 debe marcar 0.7V en la simulación esta en 0.7V, así que están muy bien calibradas las Bias para esta versión, su THD es muy bajo y lo mas importante su Offset esta en el mejor rango, que como esta la versión original en versión cuasi esta muy alto, aquí dejo algunas características de este versión.
> 
> Fuente = ±75V DC a 6Amp.
> Potencia W Out = 305W con 6 Transistores de Potencia.
> THD = 0.03%
> Offset = 7mV
> 
> Fuente comprendida para 210W es de ±65V a 4Amp, para 305W es de ±75V a 6Amp, el máximo de transistores es de 14 con una potencia de 700W con fuente de ±95V DC a 15Amp esto es solo para versión complementaria, si van a realizar la versión Cuasi-complementaria tengan en cuenta que hay que calibrar algunos detalles como el Offset, si van a instalar solo transistores 2SC5200 no debe superar un voltaje DC de ±65V para solo 4 transistores, de lo contrario alimentar este cuasi con mas Voltaje, mas corriente se sobrecalentaría y se quemaran los Finales, si usan otros transistores mas robustos podrán expandirlo pero su distorsión será mayor si no se hace su respectiva calibración para potencias altas.
> 
> Recomendación si usan transistores TIP como los he dispuesto, van a obtener una distorsión bien pareja y relativamente baja, con otros transistores como los que dispone
> “CSVR.com” http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/ , va aumentar a 0.07%, otro dato si van a colocar impulsores de mas voltaje y corriente, hay que ponerles buen disipador y estos tienden a darle un THD mas alto al driver.



complementario video rockola


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> complementario video rockola



@jose31 Si ya la acabe de ver es que no había visto el PDF completo del archivo que tenia sus dos versiones, pero así como esta en la web CSVR.com funciona pero va echando humo, la medición de las bias del Spectrum complementario son igual que la Zener complementaria, pero OJO que así como esta el Offset va disparado y las bias inestables lo cual el resultado será un sobrecalentamiento en los transistores finales, bueno si alguien quizás le sea de utilidad la simulación que subí, puede poner en practica esa calibración pero la configuración mas viable para el Spectrum es en Cuasi.



alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos compañeros. Quisiera hacerles una pregunta con respecto a este bichito,es que con tanta trampa que se encuentra uno,nunca se sabe si están bien acomodaditos estas bestias y para hacer un gasto,hay que estar seguro. La primera pregunta es por supuesto si tendrá algún error,aunque me parece que no,pero mejor estar seguro,la segunda ,la cual es una duda que hace un tiempo tengo dando vueltas en mi cerebro es si a este tipo de amplificador,se le podría agregar inyección o conmutación,como tienen otros amplificadores de configuraciones parecidas. mikl gracias desde ya




alcides alvarez Pues lo que dices es muy cierto, todos tienen su trampita, si lo he visto mas no lo he visto en acción ni tampoco lo he armado, pero habría que ponerlo a toda maquina a ver que tal se porta, porque lo veo algo inestable y mas para 1200W con tan solo que salga un transistor bien frito te vuela toda la maquina, respecto a que si se puede sumarle inyectores, ese diseño no da mecha para moño, los mejores del Ápex son el B500, B600 HB y H900 esos si lo he visto en acción, de esos 3 solo he armado el B500 y es toda una maquina.


----------



## jose31

jose31 dijo:


> complementario video rockola



bueno habra que hacer las modificaciones haber como se comporta,ahora con esos cambios,gracias yetrox te estare comentando


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero yetrox y que cambios recomendaria usted para trabajarlo con 20 Q 2sc38588 en cuasi.


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero yetrox y que cambios recomendaria usted para trabajarlo con 20 Q 2sc38588 en cuasi.





@dexterqsc Para empezar los 2SC38588 son caritos y la gran mayoría vienen muy falsos, con solo uno que venga regular empieza a desestabilizar el riel cuasi y termina quemando unos cuantos mas, seria un suicidio colocar esa cantidad de transistores solo para obtener 1000W, este amplificador es muy bueno para bajos y se da para que sea expandible, pero así como instalas muchos transistores necesitaras mas corriente, si son 20 transistores mínimo debes tener un Trafo de 22Amp a ±100V, algo que va de la mano si no se colocan buenos impulsores, estos empiezan a recalentarse coge corte por todo el driver y finalmente hacia los transistores de salida, ahí te quedo la platica quemada, para mi concepto seria mucho mejor reformar la Zener para Sub-Bajos, con buenos impulsores te dará mejor estabilidad que la Spectrum a pesar que es el mismo, pero este esta configurado para frecuencia baja ligeramente inestable, mejor piensa en construir una buena potencia para bajos, no por la cantidad de transistores si no por la acústica que te dará en una buena frecuencia baja.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero yetrox gracias por su aclaracion, bueno pensaba hacer esa tarjeta pero ya que toco el tema de la zener reformada para sub-bajos seria tan amable de colaborarme con esa zener para poderla trabajar con esos transistores para bajos, me gusta el sonido de la zener pero no se como modificarla para que trabaje bien para sub-bajos, se lo agradeceria de corazon ya que solamente me falta la tarjeta para trabajarla en bajos y la crown que esta en proceso para altos. gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> @dexterqsc Para empezar los 2SC38588 son caritos y la gran mayoría vienen muy falsos, con solo uno que venga regular empieza a desestabilizar el riel cuasi y termina quemando unos cuantos mas, seria un suicidio colocar esa cantidad de transistores solo para obtener 1000W, este amplificador es muy bueno para bajos y se da para que sea expandible, pero así como instalas muchos transistores necesitaras mas corriente, si son 20 transistores mínimo debes tener un Trafo de 22Amp a ±100V, algo que va de la mano si no se colocan buenos impulsores, estos empiezan a recalentarse coge corte por todo el driver y finalmente hacia los transistores de salida, ahí te quedo la platica quemada, para mi concepto seria mucho mejor reformar la Zener para Sub-Bajos, con buenos impulsores te dará mejor estabilidad que la Spectrum a pesar que es el mismo, pero este esta configurado para frecuencia baja ligeramente inestable, mejor piensa en construir una buena potencia para bajos, no por la cantidad de transistores si no por la acústica que te dará en una buena frecuencia baja.



yo hice la zener en btl,y suena bien en bajos con 16 transistores


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero jose31 y que zener de las que estan posteadas aqui hizo?



¿compañero y su potencia de cuanto es y cual es su carga maxima ?



compañero yetrox le agradeceria la zener reformada que usted comento, claro si no es mucha molestia,jajajajaj


----------



## Ratmayor

jose31 dijo:


> yo hice la zener en btl,y suena bien en bajos con 16 transistores


Hola, podrías colocar algunas fotos?


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero jose31 y que zener de las que estan posteadas aqui hizo?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿compañero y su potencia de cuanto es y cual es su carga maxima ?
> 
> 
> 
> compañero yetrox le agradeceria la zener reformada que usted comento, claro si no es mucha molestia,jajajajaj



@dexterqsc aquí comparto para todos una pequeña modificación de la Zener para bajos, tiene razón @jose31 en BTL o con adaptación Bridge con desfase 180º suena muy bien en bajos, lo malo es que hay que poner 2 Zener, la que realice solo basta 1 Zener para obtener muy buenos súper bajos, sus características son...600W de potencia con 12 transistores complementarios + impulsores de 8A Bipolar pueden colocarle los MJL21194 y complementario, con ellos hay que colocarle un buen disipador a cada uno, con voltaje suministrado ±85V DC a 12A, THD 0.04%, si lo suben a ±90V DC queda un THD de 0.03%, las Bias son de 0.6V y -0.7V exactas y con un Offset de 6mV, pueden hacerle el analices que deseen y verán que quedo muy bien para Subwoofer de 600W a 4Ω y 350W a 8Ω, pienso realizar otras modificaciones para Medios de 300W y altos de 150W siguiendo el diseño de la Zener, cuando tenga avances los comparto


----------



## escamargoj

Yetrox dijo:


> @dexterqsc aquí comparto para todos una pequeña modificación de la Zener para bajos, tiene razón @jose31 en BTL o con adaptación Bridge con desfase 180º suena muy bien en bajos, lo malo es que hay que poner 2 Zener, la que realice solo basta 1 Zener para obtener muy buenos súper bajos, sus características son...600W de potencia con 12 transistores complementarios + impulsores de 8A Bipolar pueden colocarle los MJL21194 y complementario, con ellos hay que colocarle un buen disipador a cada uno, con voltaje suministrado ±85V DC a 12A, THD 0.04%, si lo suben a ±90V DC queda un THD de 0.03%, las Bias son de 0.6V y -0.7V exactas y con un Offset de 6mV, pueden hacerle el analices que deseen y verán que quedo muy bien para Subwoofer de 600W a 4Ω y 350W a 8Ω, pienso realizar otras modificaciones para Medios de 300W y altos de 150W siguiendo el diseño de la Zener, cuando tenga avances los comparto



Amigos este amplificador es muy bueno es full guerrero y se deja hacer de todo 
si no me equivoco con las resistencias y condensadores R8,R7,C4 Y C1,C8Y R42 en ellas se puede conseguir manejar ciertas frecuencias que lo hacen optimo en considerarle el manejo para bajos , medios y altos.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> jose31 No es difícil hacerlo complementario, lo que pasa es que si se basa mucho a la versión original cuasicomplementaria va a tener un sobrecalentamiento, por ello casi no es muy viable realizarla sin su respectiva calibración.
> 
> Bueno ya que deseas construir la Spectrum en versión complementaria, aquí la comparto para todos bien calibrada trabajando a toda maquina, las Bias en construcción Real deben marcar entre el Ánodo y GND del Diodo D5 entre 0.5V a 0.6V en la simulación esta en 0.5V así que no se asusten esto depende mucho del hFE de los diferenciales, entre el Cátodo y GND del Diodo D6 debe marcar 0.7V en la simulación esta en 0.7V, así que están muy bien calibradas las Bias para esta versión, su THD es muy bajo y lo mas importante su Offset esta en el mejor rango, que como esta la versión original en versión cuasi esta muy alto, aquí dejo algunas características de este versión:
> 
> Fuente = ±75V DC a 6Amp.
> Potencia W Out = 305W con 6 Transistores de Potencia.
> THD = 0.03%
> Offset = 7mV
> 
> Fuente comprendida para 210W es de ±63V a ±65V DC a 4Amp, para 305W es de ±70V a ±75V de 6Amp, el máximo de transistores es de 14 con una potencia de 700W con fuente de ±95V DC a 15Amp esto es solo para versión complementaria, si van a realizar la versión Cuasi-complementaria tengan en cuenta que hay que calibrar algunos detalles como el Offset, si van a instalar solo transistores 2SC5200 no debe superar un voltaje DC de ±65V para solo 4 transistores, de lo contrario alimentar este cuasi con mas Voltaje, mas corriente se sobrecalentaría y se quemaran los Finales, si usan otros transistores mas robustos podrán expandirlo pero su distorsión será mayor si no se hace su respectiva calibración para potencias altas.
> 
> Recomendación si usan transistores TIP como los he dispuesto, van a obtener una distorsión bien pareja y relativamente baja, con otros transistores como los que dispone
> “CSVR.com” http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/ , va aumentar el THD a 0.07%, otro dato si van a colocar impulsores de mas voltaje y corriente, hay que ponerles buen disipador y estos tienden a darle un THD mas alto al driver.


ahi dejos algunos parametros de la simulacion specctrum,hice lso cambios con respecto a la simulacion ,las vias salen descuadradas,sale -0.9 y 0.4 y salida parlante 145 mvoltios



			
				jose31 dijo:
			
		

> ahi dejos algunos parametros de la simulacion specctrum,hice lso cambios con respecto a la simulacion ,las vias salen descuadradas,sale -0.9 y 0.4 y salida parlante 145 mvoltios



pero hice los cambios en fisico y me quemo un tip





jose31 dijo:


> yo hice la zener en btl,y suena bien en bajos con 16 transistores



bueno esta zener ,me gusta para bajos ,ahi que hacerle unos cambios en condensadores para variar la frecuencia,este driver es fiel y no deja tirado a nadie ,tambien estoy trabajando la qsc en btl,la qsc 1700 posteada aquí en el foro,tuve que hacerle unos cambios,tengo un amplificador original y saque las fallas que tenia,es un buen driver en bajos también ,es decir funciona en todas las frecuencias este es el circuito que hice para la zener en btl y funciona bien,la prove con la spectrum y se me cae un voltaje ,se baja el positivo a 12 voltios y lo tengo con 15 voltios,no se si funciona con todos los driver


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> ahi dejos algunos parametros de la simulacion specctrum,hice lso cambios con respecto a la simulacion ,las vias salen descuadradas,sale -0.9 y 0.4 y salida parlante 145 mvoltios
> 
> 
> 
> pero hice los cambios en fisico y me quemo un tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno esta zener ,me gusta para bajos ,ahi que hacerle unos cambios en condensadores para variar la frecuencia,este driver es fiel y no deja tirado a nadie ,tambien estoy trabajando la qsc en btl,la qsc 1700 posteada aquí en el foro,tuve que hacerle unos cambios,tengo un amplificador original y saque las fallas que tenia,es un buen driver en bajos también ,es decir funciona en todas las frecuencias este es el circuito que hice para la zener en btl y funciona bien,la prove con la spectrum y se me cae un voltaje ,se baja el positivo a 12 voltios y lo tengo con 15 voltios,no se si funciona con todos los driver



@jose31 Pero para que te salgan las bias de 0.9V y 0.4, con 145mV algo va mal, a mi parecer son el par diferencial que te están dando lio, para realizar los cambios debes tener muchos aspectos en cuenta, y uno te lo vengo diciendo desde hace rato la Spectrum en Complementario es inestable, no es muy viable realizar esta configuración pero si la quieres realizar tendrías que calibrarla muy bien en la practica real, en la simulación va bien pero hay que tener en cuenta que los componentes son perfectos, en real el hFE de todos estos varia mucho, algunos pueden salir regulares y se sube el Offset, para calibrar las bias es un cuento yo se porque te lo digo, a pesar que es prácticamente la Zener esa conexión del par diferencial no me convence, y es verdad la Zener es muy fiel y se deja conectar al antojo, la Spectrum en Cuasi va bien pero en Complementario es bien complicada de tenerla bien, que cambios en si realizaste para así poderte indicar, porque sin ver lo que estas haciendo es algo difícil, cuanto voltaje y amperaje le estas suministrando, hoy en día con tanto transistor falso si que es complicado sacar un proyecto adelante.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> @jose31 Pero para que te salgan las bias de 0.9V y 0.4, con 145mV algo va mal, a mi parecer son el par diferencial que te están dando lio, para realizar los cambios debes tener muchos aspectos en cuenta, y uno te lo vengo diciendo desde hace rato la Spectrum en Complementario es inestable, no es muy viable realizar esta configuración pero si la quieres realizar tendrías que calibrarla muy bien en la practica real, en la simulación va bien pero hay que tener en cuenta que los componentes son perfectos, en real el hFE de todos estos varia mucho, algunos pueden salir regulares y se sube el Offset, para calibrar las bias es un cuento yo se porque te lo digo, a pesar que es prácticamente la Zener esa conexión del par diferencial no me convence, y es verdad la Zener es muy fiel y se deja conectar al antojo, la Spectrum en Cuasi va bien pero en Complementario es bien complicada de tenerla bien, que cambios en si realizaste para así poderte indicar, porque sin ver lo que estas haciendo es algo difícil, cuanto voltaje y amperaje le estas suministrando, hoy en día con tanto transistor falso si que es complicado sacar un proyecto adelante.


como te dije, hice los cambios según la simulación ,pero las bias desajustadas una mas alta que la otra,vine y cambie la R4 de 15k por 33k y ajustaron de una ,pero se me quemo un tip41c y el voltaje en salida bajo a 039 mvoltios,tu que dices,eso lo hice en la practica





Yetrox dijo:


> @jose31 Pero para que te salgan las bias de 0.9V y 0.4, con 145mV algo va mal, a mi parecer son el par diferencial que te están dando lio, para realizar los cambios debes tener muchos aspectos en cuenta, y uno te lo vengo diciendo desde hace rato la Spectrum en Complementario es inestable, no es muy viable realizar esta configuración pero si la quieres realizar tendrías que calibrarla muy bien en la practica real, en la simulación va bien pero hay que tener en cuenta que los componentes son perfectos, en real el hFE de todos estos varia mucho, algunos pueden salir regulares y se sube el Offset, para calibrar las bias es un cuento yo se porque te lo digo, a pesar que es prácticamente la Zener esa conexión del par diferencial no me convence, y es verdad la Zener es muy fiel y se deja conectar al antojo, la Spectrum en Cuasi va bien pero en Complementario es bien complicada de tenerla bien, que cambios en si realizaste para así poderte indicar, porque sin ver lo que estas haciendo es algo difícil, cuanto voltaje y amperaje le estas suministrando, hoy en día con tanto transistor falso si que es complicado sacar un proyecto adelante.



estoy pensando en dejarlo a un lado ,es muy calenton para altos voltajes ,aqui dice que funciona de maravilla ,pero con pocos transistores,pero midan los milivoltios a salida a parlante es muy alto ,es algo que ahi que tener en cuenta,el que estube haciendo hoy para la practica,salio mal al principio estaba muy alto en 200 y pico milivoltios despues lo hice bajar a 039 y quemo un tip41c y las bias cuadraron de una ,pero quemo,y corrijo hablo de la complementaria ,saludos para todos


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> como te dije, hice los cambios según la simulación ,pero las bias desajustadas una mas alta que la otra,vine y cambie la R4 de 15k por 33k y ajustaron de una ,pero se me quemo un tip41c y el voltaje en salida bajo a 039 mvoltios,tu que dices,eso lo hice en la practica





@jose31 Esa se puede cambiar mejor por una de 10K nunca por una superior a 15K, se me olvido comentarte eso hay resistencias que si reemplazas por una mayor vas a quemar mas de un componente en la practica, ajusta R4 a 10K, oye y reemplazaste las 2 resistencias de los TIP de 100Ω por la R3 de la simulación, que es una sola de 150Ω esta equilibra un poco mas las bias, en la Spectrum de CSVR.com coloca una resistencia de 100Ω para cada TIP que error, me imagino que usas lámpara porque quemarse ese TIP con lámpara debió llegarle una corriente alta, en mi caso no seria viable armarla en complementaria, ya lo comente se recalienta mucho y hay que calibrarla muy bien para que quede algo estable.


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> @jose31 Esa se puede cambiar mejor por una de 10K nunca por una superior a 15K, se me olvido comentarte eso hay resistencias que si reemplazas por una mayor vas a quemar mas de un componente en la practica, ajusta R4 a 10K, oye y reemplazaste las 2 resistencias de los TIP de 100Ω por la R3 de la simulación, que es una sola de 150Ω esta equilibra un poco mas las bias, en la Spectrum de CSVR.com coloca una resistencia de 100Ω para cada TIP que error, me imagino que usas lámpara porque quemarse ese TIP con lámpara debió llegarle una corriente alta, en mi caso no seria viable armarla en complementaria, ya lo comente se recalienta mucho y hay que calibrarla muy bien para que quede algo estable.



si coloque esa sola como en la simulación de 150,incluso la baje a 100,con las de 47 no le veo cambios,no has pensado en cuadrar las bias con transistor y tremer para variarla haber que tal


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> si coloque esa sola como en la simulación de 150,incluso la baje a 100,con las de 47 no le veo cambios,no has pensado en cuadrar las bias con transistor y tremer para variarla haber que tal





@jose31 No bajar la 150Ω no te va a dar esta exacta y no la vayas a subir porque, colocarle un IQ MJE340 puede ser una opción pero no creo que haga mayor cambio, porque el dilema no esta ahí...esta en la configuración, si le colocas un Trimmer o una resistencia seguido a los diodos te va ir mal, en la Zener va muy bien lo que dices, pero como este diseño tiene una adaptación que para ser sincero no me gusta, definitivamente me quedo con la Zener se deja hacer de todo, habría que variar la R5 de 47Ω a 150Ω, también podrías cambiar el Q9 que es un TIP por una resistencia de 10K, podría funcionar bien, cual TIP fue el que volaste???


----------



## jose31

Yetrox dijo:


> @jose31 No bajar la 150Ω no te va a dar esta exacta y no la vayas a subir porque, colocarle un IQ MJE340 puede ser una opción pero no creo que haga mayor cambio, porque el dilema no esta ahí...esta en la configuración, si le colocas un Trimmer o una resistencia seguido a los diodos te va ir mal, en la Zener va muy bien lo que dices, pero como este diseño tiene una adaptación que para ser sincero no me gusta, definitivamente me quedo con la Zener se deja hacer de todo, habría que variar la R5 de 47Ω a 150Ω, también podrías cambiar el Q9 que es un TIP por una resistencia de 10K, podría funcionar bien, cual TIP fue el que volaste???



ese que esta en el circulo se voló


----------



## Yetrox

jose31 dijo:


> ese que esta en el circulo se voló




@jose31 Esos impulsores deben ser de buena corriente y voltaje para que soporten de lo contrario con cualquier mal descuadre se queman, eso lo había también aclarado y mas que tienen que tener un buen disipador los C5198 y su complementario van bien y aguantan mas, en la simulación los puse porque es el mas cercano pero el TIP31CG es de 100V el otro es de 160V, ahí va relajado porque solo esta para +/-75V pero con mas voltaje empieza a calentarse demasiado, por ello es mejor colocar un buen impulsor, pero ten en cuenta que entre mas grande este mismo afecta el THD, es un complique poner a trabajar la Spectrum en complementaria, puede funcionar pero no como uno desea, en lo que pueda te colaboro porque como sabrás soy solo un músico, mis conocimientos en amplificadores no son profesionales.



escamargoj dijo:


> Amigos este amplificador es muy bueno es full guerrero y se deja hacer de todo
> si no me equivoco con las resistencias y condensadores R8,R7,C4 Y C1,C8Y R42 en ellas se puede conseguir manejar ciertas frecuencias que lo hacen optimo en considerarle el manejo para bajos , medios y altos.






@escamargoj Si en ello tienes razón, solo que hay que tener muy en cuenta ciertos valores en ciertos rangos, no se pueden poner así porque si hay que tratar al máximo tener un optimo diseño de lo contrario con un mal valor puedes tener un mal Offset, bias súper descuadras, saturación, THD muy alto, se puede sobrecalentar, volar componentes y en ultimas quedara inservible el Driver o quemados los Finales, a pesar que la Zener es un diseño para trabajo pesado y es muy económica, hay que tratar de tener un buen diseño para tenerlo en varias frecuencias y trabajar con el mejor rendimiento, un amplificador exigido es un amplificador perdido.


----------



## jlpua

Buenas tardes foristas 

Proyecto realizado y funcionando cuasicomplementario, con dos transistores 2SC3858 por canal a 8 y 4 Ohmios,solo de pronto habría que colocarle un protector de salidas pero del resto funciona excelente. 
 Voltaje 45 +/- trafo de 15 amp, rectificación a 10000 mf por rama,0 distorcion y temperatura estable Bias 0,56 offset 2 mv  e imprencindible rectificar segun este texto "Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia".
Preamplificador utilizado el de Ladelec y un modulo USB-Radio ( A este tipo de proyectos por sus resultados creo  que no se les puede negar componentes).
 Sin mas tomando cada unos de los apuntes de ustedes, sobre todo Ratmayor , Fogonazo y tomando como base la calibracion del compañero Yetrox.  funciona de una sin tantas apreciaciones.
Y como siempre amigo Fogonazo utilizando mi PBC, 
E el rar se encuentra el PBC y mascara de componentes y adjunto las fotos del proyecto
Tambien lo tengo funcionando  monofonico si requieren mas informacion de compnentes utilizados estare atento a sus solicitudes

Saludos

Jlpua


----------



## Bilbon

Hola gente!
Estoy leyendo todo, pero estoy en la página 31 todavia....
Mi cuestión es la siguiente: tengo un subwoofer de bobina dupla (4+4), entonces puedo trabajar con 8 ó 2 ohms. Tengo también dos trafos de 50+50 (eran de una Cygnus PA1800D). Lo que es mejor, hacer dos de estos amps (200W expandible) y ponerlos en puente o hacer uno y usarlo en 2 ohms? En caso de hacer uno y usarlo en 2 ohms, cuantos transistores debo poner en la salida? Este es mejor en 2 ohms que el Melody 400? Allá en el tópico del Melody hice la pregunta si trabaja en 2 ohms pero no tuve respuesta... 
Agradezco desde ya la ayuda.


----------



## magomac

Hola Bilbon, mira por aca hay buena info:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...spost&utm_medium=laspost&utm_campaign=laspost

slds


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias por la ayuda magomac, pero ya tengo el circuito adaptador BTL de Rod Elliot. Lo que quiero saber si es mejor hacer dos amplis y ponerlos en BTL o hacer uno y ponerlo en 2 ohms...


----------



## magomac

Hola Bilbon, gusto de saludarte, te di ese link por que ahi hay una buena conversacion entre 2 capos del foro, que hablan justamente de lo que tu preguntas..
Si quieres mi opinion personal, te diría que uses btl en 8 ohms, pero no se de que potencia es tu parlante.
En Btl la potencia se cuadruplica y los requerimientos de corriente tambien aumentan, pero ahi te sugieren un metodo para controlar "cuanto" aumente la potencia en btl, asi puedes tambien controlar la corriente demandada y no hacer "sufrir" a tu fuente.
Te sugiero leer el post completo (por ahora es cortito), está muy buena la info y posiblemente deduzcas tu mismo cuantos transistores poner en tal o cual caso y a que impedancia. 

slds.


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias magomac, voy a seguir leyendo. Mi parlante es de 300 WRMS, pero es un sub, me gustaria un ampli que diera por lo menos 350/400 WRMS en 8 ohms... los trafos son 2 de 50+50 que eran de un ampli estereo que daba 200 WRMS por canal en 8 ohms. Entonces pensaba usar un trafo para cada ampli de este 200W Expandible y ponerlos en BTL, o usar los dos trafos en paralelo y usar el ampli en 2 ohms.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos.
compañero yetrox la modificacion que le hizo a la zener para bajos en complementaria, sera que se puede tambien trabajar en cuasi?. claro haciendole la modificacion correspondiente.


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos.
> compañero yetrox la modificacion que le hizo a la zener para bajos en complementaria, sera que se puede tambien trabajar en cuasi?. claro haciendole la modificacion correspondiente.






 @dexterqsc Si no hay ningún problema puede trabajar muy bien y hasta mucho mejor en cuasi, y si hay que hacerle su respectiva modificación para configuración Cuasi


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero gracias por su colaboracion, cuando acabe todo mi proyecto en si les mostrare todo mis avances.otra preguntica ¿sera que el filtro de 220uf lo puedo poner a 63v o de que voltaje me recomienda? la voy a trabajar a 85 voltios


----------



## guarod

*E*ste amplificador es muy bueno.. es el que yo uso personar desde el 2010,,,
*U*n solo driver, (mono),, con 12 transistores 6 por ramas, con +60 y -60 voltios, fuente de 10 amperios.. filtro pasa bajos, de una planta de auto, "piramide" lo pongo a funcionar *H*asta en 2 *OH*m*S*,, 4 bajos kicker de 15",,,  2 cajones reflex ,, 2 bajos en cada cajon,, 

*I*maginense,, como tiembla todo,,, ...

*E* probado el amplificador, con bajos chinos, de los malos.. y los explota, los descona,mmm:lol

*E*n realidad es muy bueno es*s*te driver...


----------



## Fogonazo

guarod dijo:


> *E*ste amplificador es muy bueno.. es el que yo uso personar desde el 2010,,,
> *U*n solo driver, (mono),, con 12 transistores 6 por ramas, con +60 y -60 voltios, fuente de 10 amperios.. filtro pasa bajos, de una planta de auto, "piramide" lo pongo a funcionar *H*asta en 2 *OH*m*S*,, 4 bajos kicker de 15",,,  2 cajones reflex ,, 2 bajos en cada cajon,,
> 
> *I*maginense,, como tiembla todo,,, ...
> 
> *E* probado el amplificador, con bajos chinos, de los malos.. y los explota, los descona,mmm:lol
> 
> *E*n realidad es muy bueno es*s*te driver...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero gracias por su colaboracion, cuando acabe todo mi proyecto en si les mostrare todo mis avances.otra preguntica ¿sera que el filtro de 220uf lo puedo poner a 63v o de que voltaje me recomienda? la voy a trabajar a 85 voltios





  @dexterqsc Para ±85V debe ser de 100V


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero y si instalo dos en paralelo de 100uf a 100v o uno de 220uf pero a 120v, estaria bien? lo que pasa es que no logro conseguir aca en mi ciudad esos de 220 a 100v, solamente los logro conseguir a 63v y 120v.


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero y si instalo dos en paralelo de 100uf a 100v o uno de 220uf pero a 120v, estaria bien? lo que pasa es que no logro conseguir aca en mi ciudad esos de 220 a 100v, solamente los logro conseguir a 63v y 120v.



dexterqsc El de 120V te va muy bien, lo importante es que esté no sea inferior a 70V, como sabras hay que dejar un rango superior a 70V que seria el de 100V.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos a todos , una preguntita, si quisiera instalar esta potencia a un amplificador que tiene trafo de linea a 100 v  ,solo tendria que  ponerle un condensador electrolitico en la salida..? de que valor si tiene 200 watts.
Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saludos a todos , una preguntita, si quisiera instalar esta potencia a un amplificador que tiene trafo de linea a 100 v  ,solo tendria que  ponerle un condensador electrolitico en la salida..? de que valor si tiene 200 watts.
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta



! No entendí nada ¡ 

¿ Mas datos ?
¿ Un esquema ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos , tratare de esplicarme, a un amplificador de perifoneo averiado (su modulo de amplificador esta abrasado ) deseo instalarle este modulo de 200 - 400 watts , y dicho amplificador lleva un transformador con salidas de 70 - 100  y 5 zonas mas para cajas acusticas con su trafo incluido, la pregunta es : ya que voy a instalar este modulo de 200Watts en la salida de parlantes debo ponerle un condensador en serie con el primario del trafo ...? y de que valor seria..?


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saludos , tratare de esplicarme, a un amplificador de perifoneo averiado (su modulo de amplificador esta abrasado ) deseo instalarle este modulo de 200 - 400 watts , y dicho amplificador _*lleva un transformador con salidas de 70 - 100*_  y 5 zonas mas para cajas acusticas con su trafo incluido, la pregunta es : ya que voy a instalar este modulo de 200Watts en la salida de parlantes debo ponerle un condensador en serie con el primario del trafo ...? y de que valor seria..?



Ahhh, un transformador excitador de línea.

*NO* necesitas ningún capacitor, se acopla directamente a la salida del amplificador.
Solamente debes verificar de conseguir la mínima tensión de offset que te sea posible.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Ok Muchisimas gracias , la tesion de off. la tengo en 10 mv. asi esta bien ..? para este uso..?


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Ok Muchisimas gracias , la tesion de off. la tengo en 10 mv. asi esta bien ..? para este uso..?



Sip, 10mV está bien


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros la zener de las que les comento es esta,el compañero yetrox tuvo la amabilidad de compartir con todos nosotros esta modificacion, la tengo trabajando con +-85v 24A 16 tr a 4 ohmios 2 parlantes marca OC 1100W, su sonido es impecable pero siento como si le faltara un poquito mas de fuerza es decir mas ganancia, mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿que le puedo modificar para obtener mas ganancia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá modificar un poco la relación entre R7 y R8-43 . . .  quizás aumentar C4 a 220 uF


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañeros, ¿Estaría bien modificar la R7 y R43 por una sola de 220Ω y la R8 a 150k?, pero al cambiar R8 a 150k ¿Tocaría cambiar R42 a 150k también? Compañeros, si estoy mal por favor hechenme una manito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tiene nada que ver R42


----------



## escamargoj

> dexterqsc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> compañero estaria bien modificar r7 y r43 por una sola de 220 y r8 a 150k, pero al cambiar r8 a 150k tocaria cambiar r42 a 150k tambien, compañeros si estoy mal por favor hechenme una manito
Hacer clic para expandir...


Haslo de la manera en que lo dices pero deja a r42 tal cual como esta y antes de bajar r7 y r43 por una sola ves probando con otros valores hasta llegar a esa sola que es lo que quieres.
Prueba y comentas como te fue.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros aqui les muestro unas cuantas fotos de el pequeño monstruo que arme gracias a la colaboracion de todos ustedes, resaltando la colaboracion del compañero yetrox por su circuito calibrado aun no le he hecho la modificacion para aumentar su ganancia por falta de tiempo, todo su conexion ha sido cableada por falta de vaquelita, pero eso es lo de menos por que cuando tenga tiempo disponible le hare la organizacion que se debe con sus respectivas modificaciones, la probe con 2 parlantes pro audio de 15 pulgadas 1100w, todo esta apenas a mitad de camino hasta las cajas de los bajos y de los medios porque los tengo con pintura impermeabilizante, pero lo importante es que se ha dado un gran paso, gracias a todos por su colaboracion.


----------



## SERGIOD

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros aqui les muestro unas cuantas fotos de el pequeño monstruo que arme gracias a la colaboracion de todos ustedes, resaltando la colaboracion del compañero yetrox por su circuito calibrado aun no le he hecho la modificacion para aumentar su ganancia por falta de tiempo, todo su conexion ha sido cableada por falta de vaquelita, pero eso es lo de menos por que cuando tenga tiempo disponible le hare la organizacion que se debe con sus respectivas modificaciones, la probe con 2 parlantes pro audio de 15 pulgadas 1100w, todo esta apenas a mitad de camino hasta las cajas de los bajos y de los medios porque los tengo con pintura impermeabilizante, pero lo importante es que se ha dado un gran paso, gracias a todos por su colaboracion.



_revisa bien los datos que subio modultronic _
PD: felicitaciones


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros me surge una inquietud con respecto a la zener en btl.
¿si tengo una tarjeta con 20 tr, por poner un ejemplo tenga en esos 20 tr 1000w, pero si tengo 2 en btl con  10 tr cada tarjeta, obtengo los mismos 1000w?


----------



## Tacatomon

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros me surge una inquietud con respecto a la zener en btl.
> ¿si tengo una tarjeta con 20 tr, por poner un ejemplo tenga en esos 20 tr 1000w, pero si tengo 2 en btl con  10 tr cada tarjeta, obtengo los mismos 1000w?



*"La potencia no se mide en transistores".

*Aclarando el punto arriba, lo que obtienes es humo al pasar a configuración BTL sin tener en cuenta la impedancia de trabajo y la reducción de transistores, ésto, si mantienes el mismo voltaje de trabajo para los nuevos "difuntos" amplificadores.
¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero eso lo puse como ejemplo, lo que les quiero preguntar es que si la potencia es la misma teniendo uno con x transistores a tener 2 tarjetas en btl con esos transistores divididos en cada una. es decir si la potencia es la misma teniendo una tarjeta con 12 a tener 2 tarjetas en btl cada una con 6.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros disculpen por esos errores tan garrafales no se que me paso, pero lo subo nuevamente con esos erroes corregidos, el circuito es funcional 100%


----------



## Maurici0

Amigos colegas, aun tiene un error el diagrama. Q3 es un PNP, a como esta no funciona como fuente de corriente observen bien. saludos


----------



## crimson

Está como estabilizador de tensión, como para bajarle la impedancia, que no vea solamente el zener, 

la "corriente constante" se logra con el viejo truco de la resistencia alta.
por - lo - menos- así - lo - veo - yo...
Saludos C


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros lo que dice el compañero crimson es cierto, Q3 esta bien asi, salgan de dudas viendo otros circuitos de la zener como por ejemplo la modificacion que hizo el compañero yetrox, este circuito si es funcional con esa modificacion.


----------



## Maurici0

Saludos colegas.
El circuito funciona con ese estabilizador, pero es mas eficiente una fuente de corriente constante.
Ya que este no estabiliza correctamente porque R3 no esta directamente a 0v. 
En la simulacion de crimson se puede apreciar que R3 va directo a tierra de la fuente porque el circuito ve una fuente sencilla ahi si estabiliza correctamente, pero no en el circuito completo donde ya se utiliza la fuente partida y R3 junto con el estabilizador ya no ve la tierra de la rama positiva sino que se va a -vcc por lo que R3 varia un poco en tencion si la fuente tiene variaciones muy pronunciadas, lo que se resuelve con una fuente de corriente constante. No se si me logro explicar soy malo expresandome.
Pero de que funciona tal como esta si funciona.
Es mi pequeña opinion. Si estoy mal disculpen.
Saludos a todos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## yeffer46

amigos cordial saludo una consulta espero no salirme mucho del contexto, actualmente tengo la placa del driver ampliable de ladelec, y tengo un trafo de 55 -55 ac, 2 filtos de 10.000 uf a 100v y 6 transistores MJL21194, sera que con estos elementos llego a los 400 vatios en su version cuasicomplementaria o realizo la otra etapa???


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos amigos y felicitaciones a quienes ya tienen este amplificador funcionando y dandoles satisfacciones. Debido a que tengo unos cuantos transistores encapsulado TO3, algunos de vieja data (originales) y otros supongo de manufactura mas reciente(quizas chimbos); busque un diagrama para darles uso y consegui el de Ladelec. Este es dije, manos a la obra y procedi a hacer la pcb a mi gusto y de acuerdo a las dimensiones de las FR4 o baquelitas que poseo. 

Para la colocacion de los componentes me guie por el modelo que aparece en la pagina de Ladelec para TO3 sugerido por SIPOS JOZEF. Pero un una de esas me doy cuenta que los colectores de los transistores de salida pnp estan unidos(en esa pcb). Aun asi, hice mi diseño sin esa union; e imprimi, planche y al acido(mal hecho de parte mia). Despues  busque posibles errores y segui usando el modelo de dicha pagina como guia y me asalto la duda de las resistencias en los colectores. Buscando mas informacion consegui este tema , y despues de haberlo leido me doy cuenta que me apresure; ya que asi como esta no es viable  pero creo que haciendo cortes al pcb y corrigiendo con cables aun puedo aprovechar la tarjeta.

En vista de la confusion, me puse a simular en multisim12 y veo un comportamiento raro en la simulacion la cual no se si sera solo en mi maquina.
Por eso adjunto un archivo con ellas, y unas imagenes de todo el trabajo que hice y que por supuesto no quiero perderlo del todo.


----------



## Fogonazo

No veo nada raro, setea la condición inicial de *C7 a 18V*


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos. una preguntica asi de rapidez. ¿una de las razones del porque se puede quemar la resistencia que esta marcada en el circulo?


----------



## Ratmayor

a no ser que los TIP41/42 estén fugando tensión, no debería, que voltajes tienes entre colector de el TIP42 y el TIP41?


----------



## Fogonazo

Revisa el valor de: R6 y R44
Revisa el estado (Que estén sanos): Q5, Q6, Q7 y Q8
Revisa no haber invertido Q7 con Q8 y/o que tengas mal colocado el orden de las patas.

Un tema de lectura recomendado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## jlpua

Buenos dias

Revisa Q5 en unas de mis pruebas tuve ese problema y al cambiarlo se acabo el problema

Saludos


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañeros por su colaboracion, hare las revisiones necesarias para ver de donde proviene el problema. lo raro es que al conectar dos parlantes de 8 ohmios cada uno no pasa nada pero luego al conectar otro mas esa resistencia se quema, hare varias mediciones y subire fotos para ver que tal. gracias


----------



## Marce

Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si me podrian dar una mano:, arme el previo peavey de oscar monsalvo publicado en este post (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196727/) o sea el mismo que agustin (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/), y sinceramente me sorprendio,   la claridad y el muy bajo ruido que tiene(off-toppic: de hecho cuando lo monte no escuche ni un ruido y pense que en algo habia errado, y cuando toque las cuerdas de la viola sono a la primera  ) pero a comparacion de este otro previo (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/) el volumen maximo es muchisimo mas bajo, que puedo modificar  o agregar para aumentar la ganancia? la potencia es el tda7294 de mariano, la cua ya lo tengo montado en un gabinete (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/991462/)
 saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Me he perdido en el segundo renglón !!!!! Que pregunta más larga ¡¡¡¡¡ Y encima hay que abrir links ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Marce

Jaja, sii puse un lote de links,me di cuenta cuando lo postie, lo describo de esta manera: como le aumento la ganancia o volumen final? (no se exactamente la diferencia entre ganancia y volumen), a ese previo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Marce dijo:


> Jaja, sii puse un lote de links,me di cuenta cuando lo postie, lo describo de esta manera: como le aumento la ganancia o volumen final? (no se exactamente la diferencia entre ganancia y volumen), a ese previo.


 
Primero tomate el trabajo de conseguir o levantar con lapiz y papel el circuito-diagrama


----------



## Marce

Mil disculpas; si se que estuvo flojo por mi parte. Lo dibuje en un papel; no tengo simuladores ya que no se usarlos ni leerlos. Lo unico que e probado es poner otras resistencias en puente sobre las que ya edtan soldadas; asi cambio el valor de esas; pero solo conseguia ruidos o POPS. Si no me entienden la letra puedo descargar algun simulador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cambia las dos resistencias de 47k del primer AO por 100 o 120k para empezar. Con eso vas a amplificar x5 o x6 en vez del x2 que tenes ahora.
Cambia siempre las dos y que ambas sean del mismo valor.


----------



## Marce

Muchas gracias, pruebo y les cuento como me fue.
Muchisimas gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Y eso funciona? no recuerdo haber visto ese peavey en el foro comensare a leer de nuevo:estudiando: aunque son muchas pajinas, mejor voy a dormirVer el archivo adjunto 132078


----------



## Marce

Por supuesto que funciona; fijate en los links un usuario armo su ampli con ese previo; Eduardo, probe cambiandolas por las de 100k y se nota mucho; mañana voy a probar por las de 120k; ando corto de tiempo; por eso no e podido responder.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Marce dijo:


> Por supuesto que funciona; fijate en los links un usuario armo su ampli con ese previo; Eduardo, probe cambiandolas por las de 100k y se nota mucho; mañana voy a probar por las de 120k; ando corto de tiempo; por eso no e podido responder.



Te creo que funciona por que lleva el sello de Oscar Monsalvo


----------



## Edu-D

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Te creo que funciona por que lleva el sello de Oscar Monsalvo



Saludos ese proyecto lo hize hace años y funciona bien, excelente sonido, lo use para ecualizar un amplificador de 300W


----------



## nelsonandres

Saludos, tengo este disipador q*UE* consegui en una chatarreria a un bajo precio, es bastante grueso tiene 12 mm de espesor,140 mm*-*de largo y 65 mm de ancho y tiene aletas para disipar el calor
*L*a pregunta es si les parece q*UE* con esas medidas pudiese colocar 8 transistores 2sc5200 o si quedarian muy juntos, ..adjunto foto


----------



## Fogonazo

nelsonandres dijo:


> Saludos, tengo este disipador q*UE* consegui en una chatarreria a un bajo precio, es bastante grueso tiene 12 mm de espesor,140 mm*-*de largo y 65 mm de ancho y tiene aletas para disipar el calor
> *L*a pregunta es si les parece q*UE* con esas medidas pudiese colocar 8 transistores 2sc5200 o si quedarian muy juntos, ..adjunto foto




Distribuye los transistores sobre el disipador y mira que tal queda.


----------



## denis92

hola que tal comparto fotos del amplificador con 2sc5200 con preamplificador en la entrada


----------



## The Rookie

Nice amp to try

more powergood sound



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Lindo ampli para probar
> 
> Más poder  buen sonido



Spanish please...


----------



## aledj85

hola disculpen las molestias yo lo arme pero calienta el tip 42 y solo sale un zumbido en el parlante que podría ser


----------



## Fogonazo

aledj85 dijo:


> hola disculpen las molestias yo lo arme pero calienta el tip 42 y solo sale un zumbido en el parlante que podría ser



¿ Esto es lo que armaste ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 2755​
Suponiendo que así sea, ¿ Cual de los TIP42 calienta ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponele un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## aledj85

Si*,* es ese el circuito, pero ya encontré la falla *h*a*b*ía invertida una pata del transistor a733*,* me confundí*,* mil gracias por tu rápida respuesta


----------



## el prinsipe

hola quisiera  un  poco  mas  de  datos  técnicos  de  este  amplificador  zener  porque no  logro  entender  por  ejemplo  dice  ampliable  400 watios  pero  sera en estereo  a  8 homios  o  sera   en  mono  a  4 homio  tampoco  especifica  la  distorsión  armónica  ni  el  factor  de  amortiguamiento


----------



## edwindj

Buenas días para todos  una pregunta yo tengo estos transistores  A1694 y C4467 los puedo usar en la tarjeta zener o la ampliable de 200 watts. Les agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo

edwindj dijo:


> Buenas días para todos  una pregunta yo tengo estos transistores  A1694 y C4467 los puedo usar en la tarjeta zener o la ampliable de 200 watts. Les agradezco sus comentarios.



¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los transistores ? de manera que quién desee responderte no tenga que hacerlo.


----------



## josco

seria bueno que hicieras lo que dice fogo. con hojas de datos en mano es mas facil orientar. mi opinion es que para el de 200 watts son pequeños estos transistores solo manejan 8 ampers  disipan 80 watts yo creo  para 100 watts quedan bien. de hecho estos transistores los he vistos en amplicadores de auto. saludos.


----------



## edwindj

Holal amigos les envio la hoja de datos. Espero su colaboracion para aprovecgar estos transistores sueltos


----------



## facu77

Hola edwindj, el 2sc4467 es un transistor de menor potencia que el 3858 o el 2sc5200, para este tipo de amplificador te recomendaría utilizar estos dos últimos. El 2sc4467 podrías utilizarlo pero deberías bajar la tensión de alimentación ya que la máxima tensión que soportan entre colector y emisor son 120v. No hagas una fuente que entregue +-75v.


----------



## edwindj

Ok gracias Facu77 bueno lo utilizare con la tarjeta zener pero con un voltaje de -40 vdc 0vdc + 40 vdc y les cuento como me fue.


----------



## facu77

De nada compañero edwindj, con ese voltaje no vas a tener inconvenientes. También ten en cuenta cuantos transistores pondrás a la salida según la impedancia del parlante que utilices, ya que con esa tensión de       +-40v puedes volar la etapa de salida sin problemas. Un saludo!


----------



## eleccortez

bueno realize unas modificaciones a la zener a ver que opinan ,


----------



## Fogonazo

Te falta desacoplar la alimentación de la fuente de corriente constante del rail positivo.


----------



## eleccortez

Fogo dame una idea como se podría implementar el desacople .


----------



## Fogonazo

Capacitor electrolítico entre la unión de las resistencias de 1KΩ y 22KΩ y GND (100µF)


----------



## eleccortez

a ver fogo si es asi .


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> a ver fogo si es asi .


----------



## audiobis

saludos amigos me anime a armar este amplificador aquí algunas fotos de la fuente a utilizar y los disipadores de la etapa de salida  espero les guste estaré subiendo fotos del avance del mismo


----------



## Futuro

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Esto es lo que armaste ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 2755​
> Suponiendo que así sea, ¿ Cual de los TIP42 calienta ?
> 
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*
> 
> *15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponele un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.



Esas resistencias ceramicas de 0.2 ohm,deben cambiarse a unos 0.22  o 0.33 si se van a conectar mas de los 4 transistores por rama verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

aguirre606 dijo:


> Esas resistencias ceramicas de 0.2 ohm,deben cambiarse a unos 0.22  o 0.33 si se van a conectar mas de los 4 transistores por rama verdad?



Ese en particular  es un amplificador de mi agrado, si buscas en el Foro podrás encontrar mejores y muy bien documentados.

Si vas a colorar mas transistores en paralelo contando la pobre calidad de transistores al alcance de los aficionados yo diría de colocar *470mΩ o 0,47Ω*


----------



## Futuro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese en particular  es un amplificador de mi agrado, si buscas en el Foro podrás encontrar mejores y muy bien documentados.
> 
> Si vas a colorar mas transistores en paralelo contando la pobre calidad de transistores al alcance de los aficionados yo diría de colocar *470mΩ o 0,47Ω*



Muchas gracias Amigo,es que por flojera de armar algo desde cero compre una tarjeta cuasicomplementaria de esas de La Zener de Ladelec,y veo que traen resistencias de ceramica de 0.1 OHM . Claro! la tarjeta trae su lugar para albergar 4 transistores 2sc5200 y yo le voy a colocar externos 6 transistores TO-3  2N3713 (Que son un poco mas potentes que los 2N3055) y entonces como que prefiero reciclar unas resistencias que tengo aca de 0.33 o unas de 0.22 a 5 watts.


----------



## mbujor

saludos amigos,
tengo un transformador de 46.66V AC y 32A (16 cada canal), dos cabinas de 4 ohmios y 350W RMS y 25 transistores 2SC5200. Puedo armar al amplificador Spectrum con 5 pares de transistores a cada canal?


----------



## Yamith253

zeuspower dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> El Amplificador *Cuasicomplementario* que menciona el compañero bachi en este post, está completamente explicado en esta dirección, http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Amplificador-estereo-400watts.asp. La persona que comercializa este amplificador se llama Jorge L. Jimenez, es de Barranquilla, Colombia. Él en su pagina web, http://www.ladelec.com/comoarme.htm, tambien igualmente explica paso a paso la construcción del mismo, con fotos y diagramas fáciles de entender.
> 
> Anexo su guia, fotos del amplificadorfcador, para que el quiera construirlo, lo haga.
> 
> - El transformador ideal es de 120V ó 220 V a 50-0-50 Vac de 5 Amperios por rama, en su version monofónica o el doble por rama, 10 A, para la versión estereo.
> 
> - Los condensadores deben ser de 10.000uF/80V minimo. Ideal de 15.000uF/80V.
> 
> - El puente rectificador debe ser de 35 Amperios a 400V.
> 
> Gracias y suerte.



es bastante confiable ese driver amplificador.... lo he hecho hasta para trabajar con voltajes de 30+30 haciendo pequeños cambios en unas resistencias... trabaja muy bien.... incluso lo probé mas allá de su limite... le coloque parlantes para que la impedancia bajara hasta dos ohmios y nunca se quemó... la fuente que utilicé para esto fue una smps


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos, esta son capturas en 3D de mi version de este amplificador(complementario) para adaptar a equipos que llevan como salida integrados STK. No pongo fotos porque actualmente no tengo camara pero ya fue implementado con exito en equipo Sony robocop y un amplificador sony.


----------



## josco

Buen diseño julioaribi felicidades, y con que voltajes lo haz alimentado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julioaribi dijo:


> Saludos, esta son capturas en 3D de mi version de este amplificador(complementario) para adaptar a equipos que llevan como salida integrados STK. No pongo fotos porque actualmente no tengo camara pero ya fue implementado con exito en equipo Sony robocop y un amplificador sony.



Y que esperas para compartir el PCB en el foro????


----------



## julioaribi

Gracias amigos, en el equipo sony robocop lo alimente con el voltaje bajo VL de +-34,6v que alimentaba al stk. En el otro amplficador solo habian disponibles +-32v.

Aqui esta el pcb en pdf.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está bárbaro , creo que lo voy a mover a un tema específico de los STK


----------



## janmikel16

[QUOTE = "zeuspower, post: 37938, member: 2284"] Hello.

Here the simulation that you make of the amplifier that appears at the beginning, I have to replace the output transistors since they do not appear in the simulator, but hey, the essence is the same.
The only bad thing is that it does not accept signal inputs greater than 0.4 Vrms AC, since from this it presents distortion in its output signal.

Well here I leave you two simulations, one with proteus 7.1sp2 and another with NI EWB 10.

If someone can modify it to improve the problems that I found welcome.

I expect comments from the simulation.

Greetings. [/ QUOTE]
here is the modification of the simulation. Please see the attached file. Thank you


----------



## Daniel Lopes

janmikel16 dijo:


> [QUOTE = "zeuspower, post: 37938, member: 2284"] Hello.
> 
> Here the simulation that you make of the amplifier that appears at the beginning, I have to replace the output transistors since they do not appear in the simulator, but hey, the essence is the same.
> The only bad thing is that it does not accept signal inputs greater than 0.4 Vrms AC, since from this it presents distortion in its output signal.
> 
> Well here I leave you two simulations, one with proteus 7.1sp2 and another with NI EWB 10.
> 
> If someone can modify it to improve the problems that I found welcome.
> 
> I expect comments from the simulation.
> 
> Greetings. [/ QUOTE]
> here is the modification of the simulation. Please see the attached file. Thank you


!Por favor , escribir en Español!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bombitas

bachi dijo:


> Hola les envío el circuito de un amplificador de 200w que funciona perfectamente, espero les sirva.
> 
> El transformador debe poder suministrar 500W de potencia, 50VAC-50VAC en el secundario; primario según la red: 120VAC ó 220VAC.
> 
> Los condensadores deben ser de 10.000uF/80V minimo. Ideal de 15.000uF/80V.
> 
> El puente rectificador debe ser de 35 Amperios a 400V para trabajar tranquilos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola. Una pregunta , podría utilizar transistores darlington en la etapa de potencia (como por ejemplo los transistores darlington japoneses fn1016) en este amplificador de 200w ampliable hasta 400?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no me equivoco esos transistores son de solo 70 Watts ,  vas a tener que poner muchos de ellos.


----------



## bombitas

Entonces es valido usar transistores darlington,que bien (es que tengo de esos los fn1016 y los fp1016). Voy a armar ese amplificador para mover un subwofeer de 300w de 10 ohm,y parece confiable (muchos ya lo han probado y se oyen satisfechos con el sonido que obtienen).


----------



## moonwalker

Pienso que para colocar transistores darlington en vez de los normales se tendrían que hacer algunas poquillas modificaciones en este driver zener  o habría que solamente probar nada más..


----------



## bombitas

Pues mi intención es hasta este momento,seguir  al pie de la letra al diagrama del complementario  y solo poner estos darlington "japos" en reemplazo de los transistores de salida.Espero funcione. Esta semana salgo a comprar todos los demás componentes .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eliminarías los dos excitadores TIP41 y TIP42 y pondría directamente los Darlington , NPN arriba y PNP abajo , agregaría un díodo para el biass . . .  modificando la de 33 Ohms ajustarías el biass.


----------



## moonwalker

Exactamente 2M, son los cambios para esta etapa con Darlington. Hace algunos días hice una etapa de amplificación con salida Darlington basados en el amplificador usado por Aiwa con -/+ 21V para un equipo se sonido pequeño y quedó muy bien. Si consigo un foto se las adjunto.


----------



## bombitas

Hola de nuevo. Fui al centro (ya que hoy tengo dia libre) a comprar los componentes y me traje las resistencias a 1/2w ;fue una odisea lo de los transistores asi que no pude hallar los 2sc2229 . 
En que difiere si coloco un zener de 12v o 24v?
Y por ultimo el diagrama muestra dos amplificadores diferenciales verdad?Se podria eliminar el formado por los dos transistores 2sc2229? (Pienso que ya suponen lo que estoy planeando).


----------



## DOSMETROS

MPSA42 . . . .  MPSA43


----------



## el prinsipe

mi hermano  les pido que cuando publique algo aqui en el foro  por lo menos  estudien  y vean lo que estan haciendo para no quedar negro de la explocion , la verda no estoy seguro si esa etapa funcione con eso transistores darlinto , pero de lo que si estoy seguro es que esos transistores darlinto jamas van aguanta ese voltage de 75 positivo y 75 negativo por favor  rectifiquen  que tanto que me critican por mi ortografia y no se dan de cuenta de un error de estos tan garrafales
[aut


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes temporales ambos *

Antes de hablar , ¿ Por que mejor no ver los datasheets ?

*FN1016 = 2SD2438
FP1016 = 2SB1587*


----------



## moonwalker

Los FN y FP según el datasheet.    pueden ser operados en 160Voltios Y 8 A.. Prinsipe, los he visto en la etapa de amplificación de los equipos Aiwa clase H +/-35V +/-70V Asi que pueden ser usados para esa etapa.


----------



## pandacba

@el prinsipe no solo tenes una pésima ortografía, si no que o no lees  o lees muy pero muy mal
Esos transistores manejan 160V 70W 8A.
Los utiliza Aiwa en equipos que dan 100W minimos y andan perfectos!!!!


----------



## el prinsipe

okey acepto mi error  era mi hoja de  datachet que tenai los datos malos, pero algien lo ha provado  y ha funcionado ,yo pondria mas transitores por que la corriente y la potencia estan miy ajustados


----------



## pandacba

Ha de poner 8 transistores que C/U maneja 70W por 8 son 560W, debería andar bien con una aleta bien calculada y como son duplas pueden manejar 32A , esta también perfecto en eso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , la única limitación de esos transistores es la poca potencia , pero por otro lado tienen un hFE de entre 5.000 y 30.000 , por lo cual los podrán poner por docena sin tener problemas con la excitación.


----------



## el prinsipe

señor dosmetro  me puedes explicar eso de la ganancia , tengo entendido que mientras mas ganancian tiene un transistor alcansa mas potencia pero tanbien  mas distorcion,  señor dosmetro hablo con base   he echo transistores darlinto  con dos transistores y los he juntado con su respetivo diodo y sus resistencia interna,  y la calida de sonido no es muy buena  .porque me quedan con mucha ganancia , y su usted  es electronico  o save de eletronica  entonse sabra que  un transitor darlinto son dos transistores normales en cacascada  y la ganacia del primero se multiplica por la del segundo y mientra mas ganancia mas voltage y mas corriente en la salida lo cual recalienta mas  perdone mi ortografia


----------



## pandacba

Estas en un terrible error como muchos.
No es como dices para nada, vuelve a leer que informcación hay y mucha
El Hfe es ganancia de corriente no tiene nada que ver con potencia, solo significa que necesito muy poca corriente de base para manejarlo, en un amplificador no necesito el driver( por que ya lo tiene incorporado)
La potencia que manejara será la misma que la del transistor de potencia solo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay amplificadores de mucha potencia , de mucha marca y muy caros que llevan triples y cuadruples Darlington en sus salidas positivas y negativas y con distorsiones bajisimas , evidentemente está modificando circuitos sin tener en cuenta algunos principios , cómo nivel de realimentación , o calibración de biass.

Al tener 5.000 de ganancia , la base sólo necesitará 0,0002 A (0,2 mA) por cada Amper de salida , así que se puede poner una ristra de transistores y trabajarlo a 2 Ohms . . .  no es mi gusto pero a muchos les gusta así.


----------



## el prinsipe

*S*eñor *DOSMETROS*  yo soy un aprendi*Z*  y tengo la duda  de lo que tu dice*S*,  sobre salidas con triple y cuadrup*L*e darlin*G*to*N* me podría poner un ejemplo para quedar ma*S* claro si no es mucha molestia  se lo agrade*SERIA*, ha otra cosa en la simulación que yo hice los transi*S*tores driver se lo*S* deje, y la distorcion es bajisima*S* , yo le pregunto y si no le quito *LOS* driver  hay algún problema o quedaría como un triple darlin*G*to*N*


----------



## pandacba

No se entiende lo que preguntas, pone un gráfico para que se entienda lo que queres dec ir


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> No se entiende lo que preguntas, pone un gráfico para que se entienda lo que queres dec ir


Tal vez si escribiera en castellano se comprendería mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeee , yo uso el traductor Cagasteyano-Español



el prinsipe dijo:


> le pregunto y si no le quito el driver hay algún problema o quedaría como un triple darlinto



Queda cómo un triple Darlington (tres junturas) , también puede quedar así pero hay que recalibrar el Bias agregando díodos , deberán ser 4.

El siguiente diagrama usa una configuración de triple Darlington :


Oculto: triple Darlington


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola, armé éste mismo amplificador  y si funciona pero me distorsiona mucho cuando le subo todo el volumen,  tengo que ponerle una resistencia en la entrada de 100 k para  que pueda sonar mas o menos,  otra duda que tengo es que yo lo armé con  4 transistores de éstos por canal , quería saber si lo puedo poner a 4 Ohms,  el voltage es 70 positivo y 70 negativo.


----------



## bombitas

como va detemperatura?se calienta mucho los transistores de potencia?
prueba a quitar uno de los 3 diodos .Quedate con dos diodos para la regulación del bias.
Quiza esto mejore lo de la distorsion.


----------



## DOSMETROS

bombitas dijo:


> prueba a quitar uno de los 3 diodos .Quedate con dos diodos para la regulación del bias.
> Quiza ésto mejore lo de la distorsión.



Eso la empeora.

Distorsión a alto volumen mayormente es falta de fuente o saturación de la entrada por excesiva señal.


----------



## moonwalker

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso la empeora.
> 
> Distorsión a alto volumen mayormente es falta de fuente o saturación de la entrada por excesiva señal.



El Príncipe, De acuerdo con Dosmetros. Muchas veces he construido este Amplificador y tiende a distorsionar a cierto grado alto de volumen y trato de mejorar  ambas cosas sugeridas: La fuente y la ganancia. Siempre trato de bajar más la resistencia de realimentación de 68K a 47K además de tratar de colocar una fuente de poder decente que nos suministre la suficiente corriente para el amplificador. No es un amplificador "calentón" puesto que la corriente Bias está baja en los finales. No gusta mucho la red de dos diodos en serie para en el circuito Bias como tampoco la fuente de voltaje constante para los emisores del par diferencial. Del resto es un amplificador sencillo y funciona de una. Hace algunos años construí un amplificador estéreo basado en ese Zener cuasicomplementario. Buscaré el link. Saludos


----------



## josco

Con esos darlington no habia visto ese amplificador, aguantaran tanto voltaje? yo lo he armado con 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y funciona bien bien alguna vez lei lo de sumarle un diodo a los dos del bias y trabajo mejor. y para que no sature hago lo mismo que sugieren los compañeros bajar la resistencia de realimentacion de 68k le he puesto de 56k o 47k .


----------



## moonwalker

josco dijo:


> Con esos darlington no habia visto ese amplificador, aguantaran tanto voltaje? yo lo he armado con 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y funciona bien bien alguna vez lei lo de sumarle un diodo a los dos del bias y trabajo mejor. y para que no sature hago lo mismo que sugieren los compañeros bajar la resistencia de realimentacion de 68k le he puesto de 56k o 47k .


 
No había visto bien la etapa de salida del Cuasicomplementario Zener que había posteado el Príncipe. Los FN/FP1016 son Darlingtons con 160V 8A. Nunca he usado este Amplificador con Darlington sino con C5200 y C3858.


----------



## el prinsipe

*M*i hermano me quedé sorprendido con el calentamiento, calienta menos  que con  los transistores normales,  también  armé la etapa del STK4048 y le puse darlin*g*to*n* npn y pnp en la salida  y pasa lo mismo , por eso estava preguntando si se podía bajar ha 4 *Ohms* , pero ya veo que no, porque no sabía que estos transistores son de 8 amperios,  pero la verdad que calienta  menos es notable la diferencia , pero  también se nota la diferencia en el audio para mi que con la etapa origina suena mejor,  con la  zener y  también con el STK4048 v no tiene el mismo pun,  lo que hace es bulla, le meti un crossover electrónico   y ahí si lo sentí mas o menos  pero todavía no me convence.


----------



## moonwalker

el prinsipe dijo:


> mi hermano me quede sorprendido con el calentamiento, calienta menos  que con  los transistores normales,  tan bien  arme la etapa del stk 4048 y le puse darlinto npn y pnp en la salida  y pasa lo mismo , por eso estava preguntando si se `podía bajar ha 4 homio , pero ya veo que no, porque no savia que estos transistores son de 8 amperios,  pero la verdad que calienta  menos es notable la diferencia ,pero  tanvien se nota la diferencia en el audio para mi que con la etapa origina suena mejor,  con la  zener y  tanbien con el stk 4048 v no tiene el mismo pun  lo que hace es bulla le meti, un crosover eletronica   y hay si lo senti mas o menos  pero todavía no me converse



Es preferible el Prinsipe que dejes el amplificador Zener tal cual como está con sus transistores comunes. Con los Darlingtons, se tendrían que chequear la corriente de reposo y concluir si se debe reajustar ese parámetro. Pero no entendí mucho tu mensaje a la postre: ¿Tienes calentamiento excesivo con los Darlington o no?. Si bien el amplificador Zener necesita varias mejoras, es un circuito fácil de montar y funciona a la primera.


----------



## DOSMETROS

el prinsipe dijo:


> quería saber si lo puedo poner a 4 Ohms, el voltage es 70 positivo y 70 negativo.


 
A 8 Ohms daría 260 Watts 
A 6 Ohms unos 350
Y a 4 Ohms unos 528 Watts y esos transistores solo son para 70 Watts creo . . .


----------

